# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Malayalam Cinema >  MULTIPLEX Collections -Kerala Box-Office LIVE Tracking>>

## POKIRI

*Multiplex collections ippo oru vital analysis aayathu kondu thought of starting a thread itself for the updates and figures regarding it...multi collections track cheyyunna allakkaar ivide kidann azhinjaadum enna pratheekshayode angu thudanguvaaa*  :Yo:  *btw ithinu vere thread undonnu ariyilla 

MULTIPLEX IN KOCHI [Tracked]*
=================
*1. PVR 
2. CINEPOLIS
3. CINEMAX
4. Q CINEMAS
5. PAN CINEMAS* 
*
TRIVANDRUM* 
=================
*1.AREIS PLEX*

----------


## POKIRI

*KOCHI MULTIPLEXES 1'ST DAY TOPPERS

*

----------


## POKIRI

*TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
----------------------------------------------
**1.PULIMURUGAN - 4.30 Cr**

**2.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr

3.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr

4.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr

5.AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr

6.2 COUNTRIES - 2.58 Cr.

7.DRISHYAM - 2.44 Cr.

8.ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN - 2.35 Cr

9.ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE - 2.20 Cr
**
10.CHARLIE - 2.15 Cr**.
*

----------


## POKIRI

*FILMS WITH 2 Cr Or ABOVE IN GROSS [In the order of Release]*
==================================================

*1. DRISHYAM [2013]

2. BANGALORE DAYS [2014]

3. ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE [2015]

4. PREMAM [2015]

5. ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN [2015]

6. AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY [2015]

7. CHARLIE [2015]

8. 2 COUNTRIES [2015]

9. MAHESHINTE PRATHIKARAM [2016]

10. JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]

11. PULIMURUGAN [2016]

12. KATTAPPANAYILE RITHWIK ROSHAN [2016]

13. EZRA [2017]

14. MUNTHIRIVALLIKAL THALIRKKUMBOL [2017]*

----------


## POKIRI

*FILMS WITH 1 Cr Or ABOVE IN GROSS [In the order of Release]
==================================================  ===

**1. USTAD HOTEL [2012]

2. ABCD [2013]

3. MEMORIES [2013]

4. OHM SHANTHI OSHAANA [2014]

5. SAPTHAMASHREE THASKARA [2014]

6. VIKRAMADITHYAN [2014]

7. HOW OLD ARE YOU [2014]

8. VELLIMOONGA [2014]

9. BHASKAR THE RASCAL [2015]

10. KUNJIRAMAYANAM [2015]

11. ANARKALI [2015]

12. PAVADA [2016]

13. ACTION HERO BIJU [2016]

14. KALI [2016]

15. KING LIAR [2016]

16. KAMMATTIPPAADAM [2016]

17. ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM [2016]

18. PRETHAM [2016]

19. OPPAM [2016]

20. AANANDAM [2016]

21. JOMONTE SUVISHESHANGAL [2017]

22. ANGAMALY DIARIES [2017]

23. TAKE OFF [2017]

24. THE GREAT FATHER [2017]

25. COMRADE IN AMERICA [2017]

26. THONDIMUTHALUM DRIKSAKSHIYUM [2017]

27. NJANDUKALUDE NAATTIL ORU IDAVELA [2017]


*

----------


## POKIRI

*STARS at KOCHI MULTIPLEXES [With more than 1 Cr]*
=======================


*>> NIVIN PAULY* 
*================*
*1. OHM SHANTHI OSHANA

2. BANGALORE DAYS

3. ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE

4. PREMAM 

5. ACTION HERO BIJU*

*6. JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM

**7. NJANDUKALUDE NAATTIL ORU IDAVELA*

_>> DULQUER SALMAAN_ 
=======================
*1. USTAD HOTEL

2. ABCD

3. BANGALORE DAYS

4. VIKRAMADITHYAN

5. CHARLIE* 

*6. KALI

**7. KAMMATTIPPAADAM

**8. JOMONTE SUVISHESHANGAL 

9. COMRADE IN AMERICA**

>> PRITHVIRAJ* 
==================
*1. MEMORIES

2. SAPTHAMASHREE THASKARA

3. ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN 

4. AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY

5. ANARKALI

6. PAVADA 

7. EZRA* 

*>> FAHADH FAASIL*
======================
*1. BANGALORE DAYS

2. MAHESHINTE PRATHIKAARAM

3. THONDIMUTHALUM DRIKSAKSHIYUM
**
>> MOHANLAL* 
=================
*1. DRISHYAM 

2. OPPAM

**3. PULIMURUGAN

**4. MUNTHIRIVALLIKAL THALIRKKUMBOL*

*>> MAMMOOTTY* 
==================
*1. BHASKAR THE RASCAL 

2. THE GREAT FATHER

*_>> DILEEP_ 

*1. 2 COUNTRIES

**2. KING LIAR*

----------


## POKIRI

*OTHER LANGUAGE MOVIES WHICH HAVE CROSSED 3 Cr MARK
===========================================

*_1. JUNGLE BOOK - MOWGLI, BALU, BAGHEERAN - [2016] - 3.75 Cr

_*OTHER LANGUAGE MOVIES WHICH HAVE CROSSED 2 Cr MARK
===========================================

**1. DANGAL - AAMIR KHAN - [2016]

**OTHER LANGUAGE MOVIES WHICH HAVE CROSSED 1 Cr MARK
===========================================*

_1. PK - AAMIR KHAN - RAJKUMAR HIRANI [2014]

2. 'I' - VIKRAM - SHANKAR  [2015]

3. BAAHUBALI - PRABHAS - SS RAJAMOULI [2015]

5. KABALI - RAJINIKANTH - [2016]_

----------


## POKIRI

*TRIVIA* 
*=================*

*1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]_ 

_2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_

_3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]

4. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 2 CR - DRISHYAM [2013]

5._ _FIRST FILM TO CROSS 3 CR - PULIMURUGAN [2016]

__6._ _FIRST FILM TO CROSS 4 CR - PULIMURUGAN [2016]
__
7. FASTEST TO CROSS 1 CR MARK - PULIMURUGAN - 8 DAYS [2016] / EZRA - 8 DAYS [2017]

8. FASTEST TO CROSS 2 CR MARK - PULIMURUGAN - 16 DAYS [2016]

9. HIGHEST DAY 1 GROSSER - CHARLIE - 16.86 LAKHS [2015]

10. HIGHEST WEEKEND GROSSER - PULIMURUGAN - 42.86 LAKHS [3 DAYS] [2016]

11. HIGHEST 1ST WEEK GROSSER - PULIMURUGAN - 94.80 LAKHS [2015]

12. HIGHEST 1ST DAY OCCUPANCY - KALI - 99.08% [45 SHOWS]

13. HIGHEST NUMBER OF SHOWS FOR DAY 1  [ERNAKULAM City] - ACTION HERO BIJU - 59 SHOWS [2016]

14. ACTORS WITH MOST 2 CR GROSSERS - 

- NIVIN PAULY- 4 - [BANGALORE DAYS, OVS, PREMAM, JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM]

- PRITHVIRAJ - 2 -[ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN, AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY, EZRA]

- DULQUER SALMAAN - 2 - [BANGALORE DAYS, CHARLIE]

- MOHANLAL - 2 - [DRISHYAM, PULIMURUGAN]

- FAHADH FAASIL - 2 - [BANGALORE DAYS, MAHESHINTE PRATHIKARAM]

13. ACTORS WITH MOST 1 CR GROSSERS -_ _

- PRITHVIRAJ - 7 - [MEMORIES, SAPTHAMASHREE THASKARA, ENM,                                                                            AAA, ANARKALI, PAVADA, EZRA]

__                                                                              - NIVIN PAULY - 7 - [OSO, BD, OVS, PREMAM, AHB, JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM, NJANDUKAL ]__


__                                                - DULQUER SALMAAN - 9 -[ UH, ABCD, BD, VIKRAMADITHYAN, CHARLIE, KALI, KAMMATTIPPAADAM, JOMONTE SUVISHESHANGAL, CIA ]

- MOHANLAL - 4 - [ DRISHYAM, OPPAM, PULIMURUGAN, MUNTHIRIVALLIKAL THALIRKKUMBOL ]
_

----------


## POKIRI

aayilleee  :Taz:

----------


## POKIRI

:Heat:  ......................

----------


## ParamasivaM

:Ennekollu:

----------


## POKIRI

inju mathi lleee  :Engane:

----------


## POKIRI

> 


enthaada thendi  :Kettoda:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

:Ennekollu:  Ee Harichittum gunichittum collection kootti nokki kooduthal undenki ente accountilekku ittottaa ...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Booked





> bookedeyyyyyyyyyy


 



> njan thanne


 



> oru page aavaraayaa


 



> aayilleee





> inju mathi lleee


 :Ayyo:  :Roll:  :Grin:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> 


 :Ennekollu:  ........

----------


## POKIRI

:Ahupinne:

----------


## Iam RMU

All The Best Monsoor. Keralatinte Mukkilum Moolayilum Thattukada Pole Multiplex's uyarn kond erikukayanu. Relevant Thread ..  :Cheers1:

----------


## 4EVER

@BangaloreaN

Sticky Thread aakkikkoode ithu if the Multi Trackers can maintian this thread??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @BangaloreaN
> 
> Sticky Thread aakkikkoode ithu if the Multi Trackers can maintian this thread??


Adyam 2 weeks updates kaanate, ennittu namukku stick cheyyam  :Laughing: 

Thread owner aalathra vedippalla  :Read:

----------


## POKIRI

> Adyam 2 weeks updates kaanate, ennittu namukku stick cheyyam 
> 
> Thread owner aalathra vedippalla


 :Kannilkuthu:  ente veroru thread aanu mudinja BB aayathu...troll thread...numma thudangyaal BB sure aanu  :Yes3:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Thread owner thanne collection okke track cheyyanam enna ente oru ithu.. ee vishu films ellam cheythu kazhivu theliyikku  :Mda:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ente veroru thread aanu mudinja BB aayathu...troll thread...numma thudangyaal BB sure aanu


uvva, initial kazhinju aa thread veena veezhcha  :Ayyo: 
Ippo multiyil polum illa, Alexi vechu valippikkan nokkiyittum nadannillallo... :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Thread owner thanne collection okke track cheyyanam enna ente oru ithu.. ee vishu films ellam cheythu kazhivu theliyikku


Yes, 1 roopa polum thettikkaruthu.

----------


## maryland

> Thread owner thanne collection okke track cheyyanam enna ente oru ithu.. ee vishu films ellam cheythu kazhivu theliyikku


+ 1
vallavarum idunna collections-nu @POKIRI-yude thread venda...
troll thread-um angane thane...
aa thread BB aayathinte kaaranam first post-il enne thane troll-iyathaanu... :Maxim:

----------


## maryland

> Yes, 1 roopa polum thettikkaruthu.


true.. @POKIRI-kku 1 kodi roopa 1 roopa mathiri.. :Giveup:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> 


spamming_nu vallathum koduthu vitteku  :Read:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Thread owner thanne collection okke track cheyyanam enna ente oru ithu.. ee vishu films ellam cheythu kazhivu theliyikku


+1111111.......

----------


## KOBRA

Ella padathinteyum final figure Front pagil update cheyuka

----------


## maryland

> Ella padathinteyum final figure Front pagil update cheyuka


ethu varshathe thudanganam..?
for a start Rajamanikyam & Rasathanthram aayaalo..?  :Maxim:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> spamming_nu vallathum koduthu vitteku


avanonnum oru irayalla............  :Laughing:

----------


## visakh r

> ethu varshathe thudanganam..?
> for a start Rajamanikyam & Rasathanthram aayaalo..?


Rasatantram petti evide.....

----------


## maryland

> Rasatantram petti evide.....


vilikkado nammade tinjertainer-e.. :Helohelo: 
 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## visakh r

> vilikkado nammade tinjertainer-e..
>  @tinjuJISHNU


 :Vandivittu: ......

----------


## maryland

> ......


nilkkavide petti thurakkaanulla thaakkol marannu poyi... :Heat:

----------


## Deewana

lets rockal  :cheers:

----------


## visakh r

> nilkkavide petti thurakkaanulla thaakkol marannu poyi...


Nammal ille:manikyam:

----------


## Kk Ajmal

Palakkad multiplex ilaate poyallo  :(

----------


## maryland

> Palakkad multiplex ilaate poyallo  :(


varunnundallo.. :Read:

----------


## Kk Ajmal

> varunnundallo..


Yevadeeee ,........ :O

----------


## maryland

> Yevadeeee ,........ :O


evide aanennu ariyilla..
Carnival cinemas... :Secret:

----------


## Kk Ajmal

> evide aanennu ariyilla..
> Carnival cinemas...


Ente arivil ithuvare anganoru info kityitilla.. njan onnu anweshich nokatte ....

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Darvinte Parinamam - 2nd day Multi collections

*Total Shows : *40*

Total seats Available : *9940*

Total seats Booked : *5060*

Max possible collection : *14.89 Lakhs*


*7.55 Lakhs* [50.75%] 


[1 show miss - Cinepolis V.I.P = 1.45pm] 5-7k kanum athu max]

Special thanks to @PRINCE


@Iam RMU @Cinemalover @josemon17

----------


## POKIRI

> uvva, initial kazhinju aa thread veena veezhcha 
> Ippo multiyil polum illa, Alexi vechu valippikkan nokkiyittum nadannillallo...


athu padangal okke vannu thudangyondaanu  :Yawn:  vishu padangal kayinyumbo veendum BB level ilekku varum ...ithoru Narasimham pole idakkide re release kaanum  :Yeye:

----------


## POKIRI

> Thread owner thanne collection okke track cheyyanam enna ente oru ithu.. ee vishu films ellam cheythu kazhivu theliyikku


 :No:   :No:  @mods thread BG kku transfer cheytholu...enikk yaathoru ethirppum illa  :Thnku:

----------


## POKIRI

> Yes, 1 roopa polum thettikkaruthu.


ikka padangalkku 1 roopa polum swaru kootti vaikkum...mattavarude 1 lacham aanu njangakk 100 roopa in multi  :Teary:

----------


## POKIRI

> true.. @POKIRI-kku 1 kodi roopa 1 roopa mathiri..


 :Nilavili:  :Nilavili:

----------


## POKIRI

> Palakkad multiplex ilaate poyallo  :(


ithvda thanne kaanum wait maadu mone  :Tasty:

----------


## POKIRI

> *Darvinte Parinamam - 2nd day Multi collections
> 
> *Total Shows : *40*
> 
> Total seats Available : *9940*
> 
> Total seats Booked : *5060*
> 
> Max possible collection : *14.89 Lakhs*
> ...


angane ithaa ulgaadichu  :cheers:

----------


## Kk Ajmal

> ithvda thanne kaanum wait maadu mone


Palakkad engaanum vannaaal i will track okay :D

----------


## POKIRI

> Palakkad engaanum vannaaal i will track okay :D


 :Thumbup:  ..........

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

booking in multiplex thread  :Popcorn:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ithu vare ullathokke onnu sort cheythu ittaal kollamayirunnu...

----------


## vipi

Maheshinte Prathikaaram - 1,85,43,060 (1.85Cr)
Total 44 days....
Njan Track cheyyunnund....

----------


## POKIRI

> Ithu vare ullathokke onnu sort cheythu ittaal kollamayirunnu...


evening ready akkaam josu, madhavan okke varumbo...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Maheshinte Prathikaaram - 1,85,43,060 (1.85Cr)
> Total 44 days....
> Njan Track cheyyunnund....


Great work  :Thumbup:

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Darvinte Parinamam - 3rd day Multi collections

*Total Shows : *39*

Total seats Available : *9543*

Total seats Booked : *4905*

Max possible collection : *14.91 Lakhs*




*7.58 Lakhs* = [50.84%] 


3 Days Total : *22/22.50 Lakhs*

----------


## POKIRI

naale or mattannaal kazhiyunna athrem njan sort cheyyaam ...pazhayath adakkam  :Yes:

----------


## ParamasivaM

2 countries

2,56,84,203 - *2.56CR*

Till Yesterday.[Sunday]

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

AHB EKM Multiplex 43,44,45,46 Days Collection 6,86,640... 
AHB 46 Days EKM Multiplex Collection 1,59,49,240... (1.59Cr)

----------


## Iam RMU

> Maheshinte Prathikaaram - 1,85,43,060 (1.85Cr)Total 44 days....Njan Track cheyyunnund....


Great work Machaa  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> AHB EKM Multiplex 43,44,45,46 Days Collection 6,86,640... AHB 46 Days EKM Multiplex Collection 1,59,49,240... (1.59Cr)


 Please Don't take this in a negative sense . Please Don't copy paste Updates from unknown sources especially multi collection's . It would be fine if you can Track it . Member's here can help you on Tracking Multi collections ..  @POKIRI @PRINCE multi collection engana Track cheyunen onu paranj kodukuo evanu

----------


## jeeva

> 2 countries
> 
> 2,56,84,203 - *2.56CR*
> 
> Till Yesterday.[Sunday]


Multi hater paramane multie konader akkiya vijayam....2 country's.... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Canada man

> Please Don't take this in a negative sense . Please Don't copy paste Updates from unknown sources especially multi collection's . It would be fine if you can Track it . Member's here can help you on Tracking Multi collections .. @POKIRI @PRINCE multi collection engana Track cheyunen onu paranj kodukuo evanu


as long as no body from fk tracking AHB multi collections , i think nothing wrong in getting updates from other sources even though it may not be 100 %accurate , oru rough idea kittumallo ,mattu pala movie netyum multi updates um ethu pole mattu pala sources il ninnum edukkunnathanello ,almost accurate figures anu imo

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

> Please Don't take this in a negative sense . Please Don't copy paste Updates from unknown sources especially multi collection's . It would be fine if you can Track it . Member's here can help you on Tracking Multi collections ..  @POKIRI @PRINCE multi collection engana Track cheyunen onu paranj kodukuo evanu


all the collections from EKM MULTIS posting here from same source . thats y i am also posting froms ame source . if you think they are fake . i will stop . u people track accurate numbers  :Race:

----------


## jeeva

> as long as no body from fk tracking AHB multi collections , i think nothing wrong in getting updates from other sources even though it may not be 100 %accurate , oru rough idea kittumallo ,mattu pala movie netyum multi updates um ethu pole mattu pala sources il ninnum edukkunnathanello ,almost accurate figures anu imo


AHB collection believable allell avar viswasikendha ... thallanennu thonniyal avarkum track chayyamallo some one is tracking the collection is really good thing to get the idea of AHB collection they are doing accurate reports kodikal onnum thallimarikunilla .....Oru credibulityum illatha kanda tweeter accound ok edutha fkyil follow chayyamenghil ethum vendavarku fellow chayynam no probs....

----------


## jeeva

> all the collections from EKM MULTIS posting here from same source . thats y i am also posting froms ame source . if you think they are fake . i will stop . u people track accurate numbers


No probs bro you post it we would like to know the multi collection of AHB ....until some one tracking the collection   of ahb from here you can post it...

----------


## Canada man

> AHB collection believable allell avar viswasikendha ... thallanennu thonniyal avarkum track chayyamallo some one is tracking the collection is really good thing to get the idea of AHB collection they are doing accurate reports kodikal onnum thallimarikunilla .....Oru credibulityum illatha kanda tweeter accound ok edutha fkyil follow chayyamenghil ethum vendavarku fellow chayynam no probs....


AHB track cheyyunna matte forum thile ale enikku athra visvasam illathathu kondu ,njan chila week days lum chila week end lum track cheyythu compare cheyythu nokkiyathanu almost accurate ayittanu enikku thonniyathu .  iam very bussy to do it every day and so is many people in fk. pinne ethe source il ninanu mahesh adakkam ulla pala movie teyum multi track report varunathu. so untill some body from fk do it nothing wrong in sharing it here in fk.

----------


## jeeva

> AHB track cheyyunna matte forum thile ale enikku athra visvasam illathathu kondu ,njan chila week days lum chila week end lum track cheyythu compare cheyythu nokkiyathanu almost accurate ayittanu enikku thonniyathu .  iam very bussy to do it every day and so is many people in fk. pinne ethe source il ninanu mahesh adakkam ulla pala movie teyum multi track report varunathu. so untill some body from fk do it nothing wrong in sharing it here in fk.


Evideyanu ethu track chayyunnathu who he is please PM......

----------


## Iam RMU

> AHB track cheyyunna matte forum thile ale enikku athra visvasam illathathu kondu ,njan chila week days lum chila week end lum track cheyythu compare cheyythu nokkiyathanu almost accurate ayittanu enikku thonniyathu .  iam very bussy to do it every day and so is many people in fk. pinne ethe source il ninanu mahesh adakkam ulla pala movie teyum multi track report varunathu. so untill some body from fk do it nothing wrong in sharing it here in fk.


e Paranja  forumthil Ninnu konditta Darwin Multi collection nte Thallu Level etrayanenu Ariyanam enkil Please Check Darwin Thread . Blocked aaya showsne oke Hf collection eduth aanu Thallune . Angane ulla sthalathun ulla sadhanam Kond eduna kanumbo kurach vishamam und Alathe i have nothing Against  AHb like some physcopaths are trying to make it out. Fk nanayi kananam enne enik Ullu Athu kond matram aanu paranjathu . Your wish. Machan Track cheyam ariyam enkil,  please track it... Will do lot of good to this forum ... njna net use cheyunath Mobile vazhi aanu .track cheyan oru nirvahavum illa. Allel etra strain edutitanelum njan cheytene despite i don't know much about tracking. All i am bothered about is reputation of this forum

----------


## Iam RMU

> all the collections from EKM MULTIS posting here from same source . thats y i am also posting froms ame source . if you think they are fake . i will stop . u people track accurate numbers


Can You please post The Darwin  Multi collection from the same source ?? For yesterday ??

----------


## Canada man

> Evideyanu ethu track chayyunnathu who he is please PM......


pm ittittund....

----------


## Canada man

> e Paranja forumthil Ninnu konditta Darwin Multi collection nte Thallu Level etrayanenu Ariyanam enkil Please Check Darwin Thread . Blocked aaya showsne oke Hf collection eduth aanu Thallune . Angane ulla sthalathun ulla sadhanam Kond eduna kanumbo kurach vishamam und Alathe i have nothing Against AHb like some physcopaths are trying to make it out. Fk nanayi kananam enne enik Ullu Athu kond matram aanu paranjathu . Your wish. Machan Track cheyam ariy enkil. please track it... Will do lot of good to this forum ... njna net use cheyumath Mobile vazhi aani .track cheyan oru nirvahavum illa. Allel etra strain edutitanelum njan cheytene despite i don't knoq much about tracking. All i am bothered about is reputation of this forum


fk yil arum track cheyyunnillallo eppol. i am bussy to do it every day .mahesh adakkam pala movie um ee forum updates anallo evide varunnathu .darwin updates i have no idea may be some mistakes

----------


## Iam RMU

> fk yil arum track cheyyunnillallo eppol. i am bussy to do it every day .mahesh adakkam pala movie um ee forum updates anallo evide varunnathu .darwin updates i have no idea


Mahesh Track cheyunath @vipi Alle . Pulli E forum Member  aanu . Any way i am not compelling u to track it . i know everyone one will have personal commitments ... Darwin Abadan copy paste cheytha collection nte variation kandapo kili poyi. Athu kond matram paranjathanu .. Leave it..!!

----------


## Canada man

> Mahesh Track cheyunath @vipi Alle . Pulli E forum Member aanu . Any way i am not compelling u to track it . i know everyone one will have personal commitments ... Darwin Abadan copy paste cheytha collection nte variation kandapo kili poyi. Athu kond matram paranjathanu .. Leave it..!!


angane anenkil aa forum il track cheyyunna al thanne ano vipi ? exact exact same figures every single day in there

----------


## Iam RMU

> angane anenkil aa forum il track cheyyunna al thanne ano vipi ? exact exact same figures every single day in there


I don't know  . He might be  a member there. so pulli thane Track cheyunath Randu sthalathum edunath aayrkum which is not wrong.. as he himself is tracking instead of copy pasting ... !!

----------


## Canada man

> I don't know . He might be a member there. so pulli thane Track cheyunath Randu sthalathum edunath aayrkum which is not wrong.. as he himself is tracking instead of copy pasting ... !!


OK, whatever visvasikkunnavar visvasikkukka athre ollo regarding any updates

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

*DARVINTE PARINAMAM - 3 DAYS EKM MULTI COLLECTION*

*Pan Cinemas (6 Shows) - 59,750
Q Cinemas (8 Shows) - 73,060
Cinepolis (9 Shows) - 2,13,130
Cinepolis VIP (3 Shows) - 43,470
Cinemax (6 Shows) - 93,190
PVR (8 Shows) - 3,28,420

Total 3rd Day collection (40 Shows) = 8,11,020
Total (3 DAYS) = 25,83,730*

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

*DARVINTE PARINAMAM - 1st DAY EKM MULTI COLLECTION*

*Pan Cinemas (6 Shows) - 1,18,200
Q Cinemas (4 Shows) - 1,47,060
Cinepolis (7 Shows) - 2,53,960
Cinepolis VIP (1 Show) - 18,250
Cinemax (5 Shows) - 1,24,000
PVR (7 Shows) - 3,51,580

Total collection (30 Shows) = 10,13,150 (10 Lakhs)
Total Occupancy = 6703 (90.8%)

NB: Q cinemas - 4:55 PM & Cinepolis - 10:30 am and 11 am collection not available


*

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

*DARVINTE PARINAMAM - 2 DAYS EKM MULTI COLLECTION*

*Pan Cinemas (7 Shows) - 65,950
Q Cinemas (8 Shows) - 78,900
Cinepolis (9 Shows) - 1,91,300
Cinepolis VIP (2 Shows) - 28,500
Cinemax (6 Shows) - 89,960
PVR (8 Shows) - 3,04,950

Total 2nd Day collection (40 Shows) = 7,59,560 
Total (2 DAYS) = 17,72,710

NB: Cinepolis VIP - 1:45 PM - Day 2 collection not available*

----------


## jeeva

> *DARVINTE PARINAMAM - 2 DAYS EKM MULTI COLLECTION*
> 
> *Pan Cinemas (7 Shows) - 65,950
> Q Cinemas (8 Shows) - 78,900
> Cinepolis (9 Shows) - 1,91,300
> Cinepolis VIP (2 Shows) - 28,500
> Cinemax (6 Shows) - 89,960
> PVR (8 Shows) - 3,04,950
> 
> ...


We do not require this updates ..for this we already have members to track this ..

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

> We do not require this updates ..for this we already have members to track this ..


 @Iam RMU asked thats y pasted . i didnt mean that fk didnt had man to track multi collections

----------


## Iam RMU

> *DARVINTE PARINAMAM - 3 DAYS EKM MULTI COLLECTION**Pan Cinemas (6 Shows) - 59,750Q Cinemas (8 Shows) - 73,060Cinepolis (9 Shows) - 2,13,130Cinepolis VIP (3 Shows) - 43,470Cinemax (6 Shows) - 93,190PVR (8 Shows) - 3,28,420Total 3rd Day collection (40 Shows) = 8,11,020Total (3 DAYS) = 25,83,730*


See, In Ekm Pvr There wasn't even one Houseful Show from Saturday till.now. But for All the blocked shows they just blatantly assumed it as Houseful and took Houseful Collections for that  .. Such a Lame tracking by who ever it was Done.. Actual Gross For Third day was around 7.53 Lakh's which was tracked  here By  @ParamasivaM ... That's why i said , source which u are using may not be accurate. i didn't mean to blame you. Just  Informed u about the credibility of such sources. I am no one to stop u from Posting Updates. It's an open forum and u have the Freedom to post updates.. Anyway leave it  :Yes:

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

> See, In Ekm Pvr There wasn't even one Houseful Show from Saturday till.now. But for All the blocked shows they just blatantly assumed it as Houseful and took Houseful Collections for that  .. Such a Lame tracking by who ever ot was Done.. Actual Gross For Third day was around 7.53 Lakh's which was tracked  here By @ParamasivaM ... That's why said source which u are using may not be accurate. i didn't mean to blame you. Just  Informed u about the credibility of such sources. I am no one to stop u from Posting Updates. It's an open forum and u have the Freedom to post updates.. Anyway leave it


 oh k . but i didnt saw any tracking for #AHB here  thats y i am posting those numbers here .

----------


## Iam RMU

> oh k . but i didnt saw any tracking for #AHB here  thats y i am posting those numbers here .


 ok . Carry on . What happened was. There were tracking in first three day's. But second day status was pathetic and they thought that there is no point tracking it as Movie might not cross 50 lakhs . we generally does that when movie drops drastically from Second day .  But surprisingly Movie had a huge jump in 2nd week and Started to Collect well from there. It was too late by then . we will try to not make similar mistake in future. sorry for that ...

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

> ok . Carry on . What happened was. There ere tracking in first three day's. But second day status was pathetic and they thought that there is no point tracking it as Movie might not cross 50 lakhs bit surprisingly Movie had a huge jump in 2nd week and Started to Collect well there. It was too late by then m we will try to not make similar mistake in future. sorry for that ...


 no need of sorry brother . chill

----------


## Malik

> ok . Carry on . What happened was. There were tracking in first three day's. But second day status was pathetic and they thought that there is no point tracking it as Movie might not cross 50 lakhs . we generally does that when movie drops drastically from Second day .  But surprisingly Movie had a huge jump in 2nd week and Started to Collect well from there. It was too late by then . we will try to not make similar mistake in future. sorry for that ...


Oho! AHB ingane oru issue undayalle,athaanu colln kaanathathu

----------


## Iam RMU

> Oho! AHB ingane oru issue undayalle,athaanu colln kaanathathu


Athu Issue onnum Alla. sadharana eni progress undakilan kandal ela padathinum tracking nadatharila. AHB 2Nd day and Third day oke ekm 0 tickets vare poya shows und so Pine adhikam pokilan karuthi nirthith aanu .Never expected such a Jump in collection After Third week

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Ee threadil ivide Track cheyyunna collection mathram mathi.. Copy paste venda  :Read:

----------


## PRINCE

We will track #Kali #KL #JSR #White #Theri #Fan  :Declare:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## jeeva

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## USTHAAD

@POKIRI
Machaaneeyy
1st pagil multi records idumo????
Top 5 or 10
Change aavunnathanusarich edit cheyyaam...
Just a suggestion ....

----------


## Cinemalover

> 


Rajuvettan  :Yahbuhuha:  :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

*Darvinte Parinamam - 5th day Multi collections

Total Shows : 36

Total seats Available : 9151

Total seats Booked : 1924

Max possible collection : 12.04 Lakhs


5th day Collection = 2,71,778 [22.55%] 

5 Days Total : 27,90,094 (27.9 Lakhs)

Special thx to @ParamasivaM*

----------


## POKIRI

> *Darvinte Parinamam - 5th day Multi collections
> 
> Total Shows : 36
> 
> Total seats Available : 9151
> 
> Total seats Booked : 1924
> 
> Max possible collection : 12.04 Lakhs
> ...


matte blocked ennum allennum paranja aa show nte kaaryathil vella theerunathilum ethiyaa  :Ahupinne:  athu vittu poyenkil Josu cheytha pole mention cheyyaam aayirunnille...ennitt last add aam aayirunnu

----------


## POKIRI

> We will track #Kali #KL #JSR #White #Theri #Fan


appdi podu  :Yahoo:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> We will track #Kali #KL #JSR #White #Theri #Fan


bms booking ulla ella multies cover cheyyan pattille like kollam carnival etc

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


Design  :Good:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TOP 3 Openings Of EKM Multiplex !! THanks FKians

----------


## ParamasivaM

2 Countries Final Multi Collection : *2,57,22,273 - [2.57CR]

Miss aaya shows details ellaam koottumbo it should cross 2.58CR.*

----------


## POKIRI

> 2 Countries Final Multi Collection : *2,57,22,273 - [2.57CR]
> 
> Miss aaya shows details ellaam koottumbo it should cross 2.58CR.*


thanx paraman  :Clap:  terminate aayo in multies...

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI
> Machaaneeyy
> 1st pagil multi records idumo????
> Top 5 or 10
> Change aavunnathanusarich edit cheyyaam...
> Just a suggestion ....


good idea thought of doing something like that...njan datas oppichondirkkuvaanu with all avalibale mullti figures  :Yes3:  udane post aam

----------


## USTHAAD

> good idea thought of doing something like that...njan datas oppichondirkkuvaanu with all avalibale mullti figures  udane post aam


THANKS  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## POKIRI

PATTAAVUNNA pole 1st page update cheythitund...thettukal undel ivde report pannu @ParamasivaM @josemon17 @PRINCE @vipi @Saathan  :Order:

----------


## LOLan

@pokkiri good thread  :Clap:

----------


## POKIRI

aries , inox figures okke undel athum update cheyyaam in 1st page.... @Niyas Naz  :Helohelo:

----------


## Saathan

*................................*

----------


## perumal

good work macha @POKIRI  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## ballu

> *TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> **1.PREMAM - 
> 
> 2.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.85 Cr
> 
> 3.AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr
> 
> ...



Moitheen multilexil premam, drishyam onnum cross cheythille  :Eek:

----------


## 4EVER

@BangaloreaN

Sticky aakkan ulla test pass aayo

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI missing 7thDay from 1cr club...


motham thappi...just miss aanu 7th day dn ring master...around 98 lakhs both

----------


## POKIRI

> Moitheen multilexil premam, drishyam onnum cross cheythille


illa...  :Ahupinne:

----------


## POKIRI

@PRINCE daa charlie final onnu thanne...

----------


## ParamasivaM

TSR Inox track cheyyan pattilla.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@POKIRI Annnna Gooooooood Work

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @BangaloreaN
> 
> Sticky aakkan ulla test pass aayo



Question paper leak aayi...........  :Raman:

----------


## POKIRI

> TSR Inox track cheyyan pattilla.


 :Moodoff:  pakaram ini aa carnival chain onnu track aan nokkanam...

----------


## vipi

> *TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> **1.PREMAM - 
> 
> 2.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.85 Cr
> 
> 3.AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr
> 
> ...


I think BD 2.80Cr n Premam 2.85Cr...
and OVS is biggest grosser than charlie...Charlie 2.12Cr n OVS 2.20Cr aanennu thonnunnu...don't know exact figure....

Indian pranayakdha 1Cr ille. ??

----------


## POKIRI

> I think BD 2.80Cr n Premam 2.85Cr...
> and OVS is biggest grosser than charlie...Charlie 2.12Cr n OVS 2.20Cr aanennu thonnunnu...don't know exact figure....
> 
> Indian pranayakdha 1Cr ille. ??


ohh...premam aarum track cheythirunnilla...athaanu prashnam aayathu..but top athu thanne ennullathil no doubt....BD 2,80 ennurappaano...? 

charlie athra ullu alle appo selfie thanne aavum top...will correct acordingly....

indian pranayakadha 1 cr illa...it missed by a few lakhs

----------


## BangaloreaN

Nivinte films list-il Vikru cherkkunnathinodu yojippilla.

----------


## vipi

> ohh...premam aarum track cheythirunnilla...athaanu prashnam aayathu..but top athu thanne ennullathil no doubt....BD 2,80 ennurappaano...? 
> 
> charlie athra ullu alle appo selfie thanne aavum top...will correct acordingly....
> 
> indian pranayakadha 1 cr illa...it missed by a few lakhs


BD 2.80Cr thanneyaanu...Premam exact figure no idea...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

04:00 pm
05:15 pm
07:10 pm
10:20 pm

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Ithu Sticky Aakiye POattoo @BangaloreaN

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI qcinemas nokiylle


NOKKIYAARNNU  :Good:  appolaa manasilaaye 7th day, oipk okke 1 kadannillenn

----------


## POKIRI

*KALI EKM MULTI 4th Day Update:-

4th DAY COLLECTION = 10,62,404 (10.62 LAKHS ) 

4 Days total collection = 52,59,869 (52.59 Lakhs)

4 Days collection is Just Behind Charlie (54.69 Lakhs)

*

----------


## PRINCE

> @POKIRI missing 7thDay from 1cr club...


zEnthooo Enganne  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  7th day 1 cr onnumilla 90-95 Lakhs ullu

----------


## PRINCE

> *STARS at KOCHI MULTIPLEXES [With more than 1 Cr]*
> =======================
> 
> 
> *>> NIVIN PAULY* 
> *================*
> *1. OHM SHANTHI OSHANA
> 
> 2. BANGALORE DAYS
> ...


Sapthamasree and Memories 1cr + undu ..Vikramdhithyan nivin listil ninnu remove cheyu its a guest role

----------


## POKIRI

*kali
================
day 1 - 15.07 l

day 2 - 15.20 l

day 3 - 11.69 l

day 4 - 10.62 l
====================*
*total = 52.59 lakhs*
*====================*

----------


## PRINCE

> *TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> **1.PREMAM - 
> 
> 2.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.80 Cr
> 
> 3.AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr
> 
> ...


Premam abv Bd aano allayo ennu aarkkum ariyilla EKM multil !! I think both should be considered at first position

----------


## PRINCE

@POKIRI

First day Record for Charlie ~ 16.8 L 

First Weekend  (4 days) and Week Record also Charlie

First 3 days noknale Kali kku aanu record

Highest No Of Shows record for AHB ~ 59

Highest Occupancy ~ kali (35+ Shows ulla moviea consider cheythal mathi occupancy case il)

----------


## PRINCE

> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> 
> *1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _PREMAM [2015]_ 
> 
> _2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_
> 
> _3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> ...


16.86 Aanu charlie  :Yes:

----------


## sachin

Highest 2nd day collxn also goes to kali 15.20 better than 1st day.......................

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

highest 1.5 cr films balance

----------


## POKIRI

> Premam abv Bd aano allayo ennu aarkkum ariyilla EKM multil !! I think both should be considered at first position


2 UM thammil gross il van differnce ille all kerala...also occupancies anyaayam aayirunnille Pramam for 1st few weeks...poraathathinu PAN cinemas nte advantage um undu and little bit of ticket price...motham consider chheyumbo PREMAM oru cheriya lead enkilum kaanendathalle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI
> 
> First day Record for Charlie ~ 16.8 L 
> 
> First Weekend  (4 days) and Week Record also Charlie
> 
> First 3 days noknale Kali kku aanu record
> 
> Highest No Of Shows record for AHB ~ 59
> ...


AHB okke already updated aanu shows

----------


## POKIRI

> highest 1.5 cr films balance


1 cr and 2 cr is there no..

----------


## POKIRI

@PRINCE daa KALI 1st day occupancy ethra aayirunnu...?? in percentage athum ittaekkaam...also charlie lifetime gorss um...

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

> 1 cr and 2 cr is there no..


 1.5 also having its importance man chill

----------


## perumal

> *ALL TIME TOP 3 OPENINGS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES*


image kanunilalo

----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

_AHB EKM Multiplex 54,55,56Th Day Collection 3,22,600..._
_AHB 56 Days EKM Multiplex Collection 1,72,16,243... (1.72Cr)_

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## vipi

> *FILMS WITH 2 Cr Or ABOVE IN GROSS [In the order of Release]*
> ==================================================
> 
> *1. DRISHYAM [2013]
> 
> 2. BANGALORE DAYS [2014]
> 
> 3. ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE [2015]
> 
> ...


add mahesh to this list...

----------


## POKIRI

> add mahesh to this list...


Was waiting for this  :Clap:

----------


## sachin

> @PRINCE daa KALI 1st day occupancy ethra aayirunnu...?? in percentage athum ittaekkaam...also charlie lifetime gorss um...


charlie 2.15+cr undayirunnu athu kazhinjum shows track cheytho ennu princeine ariyoo................
best occupancy 40 showsil kooduthal ulla films nokkiyal..
1.Kali(99%) with 15+ lakhs from 45 shows
2.Charlie(95%) with 16.86 lakhs from 54 shows
3.King Liar(92%) on 2nday

----------


## sachin

2 daysil oru dq movie koodi 1cr clubil varum...............
 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Nivin Pauly Fan

*AHB EKM Multiplex 60th Day Collection 1,48,380...
AHB 60 Days EKM Multiplex Collection 1,77,40,689... (1.77Cr)*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 11th Day Update:-
> 
> 11th DAY COLLECTION = 3,36,021 (3.36 LAKHS ) 
> 
> 11 Days total collection = 1,00,08,087 (1 cr +)
> 
> Note: Collection from Q cinemas (9:50 AM, 12:20 PM ), PVR 9:50 AM and Pan 9:25 AM are not included in today's collection*





> 6th Movie of DQ to Cross 1 cr mark at *EKM MULTIS  *


 :Ok:   :Ok:  @POKIRI

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Dqnum RAJUnum 6 1C Movies Veethamund EKM Multiyl..........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *King Liar EKM Multi Collections : Day 4 :
> *
> 
> Total seats Available : *9754*
> 
> Total seats Booked : *6254*
> 
> Maximum Possible Collection : *13.12 Lakhs
> 
> ...


4th day king liar

----------


## Idiyan Franco

5 days 50 Lakh  :Yeye:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *EKM Multi Collection
> 
> 17-10-2015 to 04-12-2015 --- 28,34,847
> 
> First 8 Days Approx 25lacs
> 
> Total- 53,34,847 approx*


 @josemon17 ithaano pathemari final

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@POKIRI Twitter Payyanmar Ingottum Ethi noki thudangiyo Ennoru thonnal

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI Twitter Payyanmar Ingottum Ethi noki thudangiyo Ennoru thonnal


varattom  :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> varattom


Pinnala 💪 💪 💪

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *King Liar EKM Multi Collections : Day 5 :
> *
> 
> Total seats Available : *9327*
> 
> Total seats Booked : *5147*
> 
> Maximum Possible Collection : *13.45 Lakhs
> 
> ...


King liar......

----------


## josemon17

> @josemon17 ithaano pathemari final


*Ith final alla..njn ithuvare nokiyollu...ath kazhinju PVR run cheythelo*

----------


## sachin

> *STARS at KOCHI MULTIPLEXES [With more than 1 Cr]*
> =======================
> 
> 
> *>> NIVIN PAULY* 
> *================*
> *1. OHM SHANTHI OSHANA
> 
> 2. BANGALORE DAYS
> ...


Asif Ali vellimoonga pinne guest appeareance UHum undu................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 2nd day Collection : 96.60 %
> 
> 
> 
> Total 2 Days Collection : 25.35 Lakhs
> 
> **Big Thanks @PRINCE**
> *



jacob..............

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Asif Ali vellimoonga pinne guest appeareance UHum undu................


athrem cheriya guestinu kodukanel...UH for mamukoya  :Neutral:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *King Liar EKM Multi Collections : Day 8 :
> *
> 
> Total seats Available : *4889*
> 
> Total seats Booked : *3911*
> 
> Maximum Possible Collection : *7.31 Lakhs
> 
> ...


KING LIAR 8 Days......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ith final alla..njn ithuvare nokiyollu...ath kazhinju PVR run cheythelo*


Approx. Ethra Kaanum Final

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 15th Day Update:-
> 
> 15th DAY COLLECTION = 3,64,082
> 
> 15 Days total collection = 1,13,07,933
> 
> 
> *


Kali 15 Days........

----------


## 4EVER

Sticky aakkiyittund thread....Nannaayittu maintain cheyyu... :Thumbup1:

----------


## sachin

> athrem cheriya guestinu kodukanel...UH for mamukoya


VM asif ali theere cheriya role allelo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Sticky aakkiyittund thread....Nannaayittu maintain cheyyu...


Ithu Thiranju 3 Page Vare Poyi.....  :Doh:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 3rd day Collection : 14.12 Lakhs (99.42 %)
> 
> 
> 
> Total 3 Days Collection : 39,46,431 (97.73 %)
> *


Jacob 3 Days

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> VM asif ali theere cheriya role allelo


Athinu Maathram onnumilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 16th Day Update:-
> 
> 16th DAY COLLECTION = 4,34,536
> 
> 16 Days total collection = 1,17,42,469
> *


16 Days KAli

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *King Liar EKM Multi Collections : Day 9 :
> *
> 
> Total seats Available : *4889*
> 
> Total seats Booked : *4465*
> 
> Maximum Possible Collection : *7.55 Lakhs
> 
> ...


King Liar 9 Days

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *First 3 Days EKM MUlti Collection Toppers
> *
> *1. Kali ~ 41.97 Lakhs Lakhs
> 
> 2. Charlie ~ 41.42 Lakhs
> 
> 3. JSR ~ 39.46 Lakhs*


 :Ok:   :Ok:  ............

----------


## sachin

> Athinu Maathram onnumilla


 :Ok:  ennal @wayanadan onnu vilichekkam sagave ithu sammathikkumo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## sachin

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## sachin

> 


kidu koluthanello oro divasavum nalla pole collxn koodunundello itra kidu wom ano??

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> kidu koluthanello oro divasavum nalla pole collxn koodunundello itra kidu wom ano??


Strength of vineeth - nivin combo...wom - abv avg

----------


## POKIRI

> Asif Ali vellimoonga pinne guest appeareance UHum undu................


guest apperance koottanda ennu majority opinion vannu  :Ahupinne:  even i felt the same....nalle oru analysis vanna main leads nte due credit kurayum ennu thonni...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PRINCE

*Fastest 50 Lakhs Toppers at EKM Multis*

*1. Charlie ~ 54 Lakh+ in 4 Days

2. Kali ~ 52 Lakh+ in 4 DayS

3. Jacobinte SwargaRajyam ~ 50 Lakhs+ in 4 Days

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 4th day Collection : 11.52 Lakhs (84.73%)
> 
> 
> 
> Total 4 Day Collection : 50,96,431 (94,47%)
> 
> **Big Thanks @PRINCE**
> *


Thanks Hari

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 17th Day Update:-
> 
> 17th DAY COLLECTION = 1,56,109
> 
> 17 Days total collection = 1,18,98,578
> 
> Cinemax 10:15 AM show not included*


Thanks Prince

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 5th day Collection : 11.15 Lakhs (87.42%)
> 
> **
> 
> **Total 5 Days Collection : 62,11,894 (93.27%)
> *


Thanks Hari

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _EKM Multi collection Update :_ 
> 
> 10th & 11th day collection : *6.36 Lakhs*
> 
> Grand total Collection : *83.73 Lakhs*


Thanks @ParamasivaM

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 18th Day Update:-
> 
> 18th DAY COLLECTION = 1,68,821
> 
> 18 Days total collection = 1,20,67,399
> 
> 
> *


Thanks @PRINCE

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 6th day Collection : 11.05 Lakhs (80.75%)
> 
> *​*
> 
> **Total 6 Days Collection : 73,17,198 (91.22%)*


Jacob..............

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 7th day Collection : 12.60 Lakhs (98.07%)
> 
> **
> 
> **Total 7 Days Collection : 85,77,214 (92.16%)
> 
> All time Highest 7 Day Collection beating Charlie's 85.53 Lakhs*


..............................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _King Liar EKM Multi Update :_ 
> 
> 12th & 13th Days collection : *5.38 Lakhs*
> 
> Grand Total Collection : *89.11 Lakhs
> *
> 
> (13th day PVR- 10.30AM & 12.00PM collections were not available due to some error)


..................................

----------


## PRINCE

*KALI EKM MULTI 19th AND 20th Day Update:-

19th DAY COLLECTION = 1,43,196

20th DAY COLLECTION = 1,61,755

20 Days total collection = 1,23,72,350*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *FAN EKM MULTIPLEX DAY ONE COLLECTION (33 SHOWS)* *
> 
> COLLECTION - 765,836 [ 7.65 Lakhs ]
> MAX. POSSIBLE COLLECTION - 927,428 [ 9.27 Lakhs ]
> 
> TOTAL SEATS AVAILABLE - 6371
> TOTAL SEATS BOOKED - 5287
> 
> OCCUPANCY - 82.98%
> ...





> *DETAILED COLLECTION REPORT - DAY ONE - EKM MULTIPLEX*
> 
> 
> *CINEPOLIS*
> 
> 
> 10.30am
> 106*153
> 38*103
> ...


......................................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi 8th day Collection : 9.57 Lakhs (84.45%)
> *
> *
> 
> **Total 8 Days Collection : 95,35,070 (91.47%)
> 
> All time Highest 8 Days Collection*


.........................................

----------


## Boney

@PRINCE 

JSR inte show count 8th day vare ulle baaki ulla top ekm multiplex performers vechu nokumbo engnaanu ennu parayaamo?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 23rd Day Update:-*
> 
> *DAY 22 COLLECTION = 1,28,836**23 Days total collection = 1,27,00,425
> 
> **@NabeelDQ naale thottu nokkanamtta :)
> 
> 
> 
> *


..................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multiplex 12th Day Collection: 7.84 Lakh (75.76%)
> 
> 
> 
> Total 12 Days Collection : 1,32,63,344 (89.78%)*


..................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KALI EKM MULTI 25 Days Update:-
> *
> *24th Day  - 73745*
> *
> *
> *25th Day  - 78560*
> *
> *
> *Total 25 Days - 1,28,52730*


...................

----------


## POKIRI

JACOB  :cheers:

----------


## POKIRI

JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM... updated in 1st page  :Yes3:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multiplex 13th Day Collection : 7.48 Lakhs (68.25%)
> 
> 
> 
> Total 13 Days Collection : Rs 1,40,11,606 (88.39%)*


..............

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *FILMS WITH 1 Cr Or ABOVE IN GROSS [In the order of Release]
> ==================================================  ===
> 
> **1. USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> 2. ABCD [2013]
> 
> 3. MEMORIES [2013]
> 
> ...


*31. King Liar 

@POKIRI add pls *

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *OTHER LANGUAGE MOVIES WHICH HAVE CROSSED 1 Cr MARK
> ===========================================*
> 
> _1. PK - HINDI - AAMIR KHAN - RAJKUMAR HIRANI [2014]
> 
> 2. 'I' - VIKRAM - SHANKAR - [2015]
> 
> 3. BAAHUBALI - PRABHAS - SS RAJAMOULI [2015]_


Add Jungle Book. 3rd fastest to 1CR in ekm Multies.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multiplex 14th Day Collection : 6.74 Lakhs (62.05%)
> 
> 
> 
> Total 14 Days Collection : 1,46,85,888 (86.84%)
> 
> Big Thanks @ParamasivaM 
> *


................

----------


## sachin

2016 track cheythu final collxn ulla filminte ella colxnum update cheythal kollamayirunnu @POKIRI

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 2016 track cheythu final collxn ulla filminte ella colxnum update cheythal kollamayirunnu @POKIRI


 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @josemon17

Track cheytha filmsinte final colln ( last available colln ) ethra aayrnu

----------


## POKIRI

*LEELA day 1 KOCHI Multiplex gross
================================

**Total gross ; 3,67,618 Lakhs.**

Max Possible Gross : 3,92,616 Lakhs.

**Occupancy Percentage : 93.63 %.*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Kochi Multiplex 15th Day Collection : 6.34 Lakhs (56.77%)
> 
> 
> 
> Total 15 Days Collection : 1,53,20,291 (85.04%)
> 
> Fastest to 1.5 Crore in Kochi Multiplexes (15 Days) beating Charlie's 16 Days*


 :cheers:  .....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Fastest to 1.5CR in EKM Multies is now Jungle book. 

14 days...  :cheers: 
 @POKIRI @Bilalikka Rules

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Fastest to 1.5CR in EKM Multies is now Jungle book. 
> 
> 14 days... 
>  @POKIRI @Bilalikka Rules


Hari consider cheythath mal films aayrkum...anyway jungle book  :Shocked:

----------


## visakh r

> Hari consider cheythath mal films aayrkum...anyway jungle book


Njanum njetti :Shocked: ...ith engane sambavichuu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Njanum njetti...ith engane sambavichuu


Multiplex BB aanu JB.....  :Yes2:  ff7 ithu pole vamban hit aayrnu

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Hari consider cheythath mal films aayrkum...anyway jungle book


Ithu ivide 1st page il idan paranjatha.. mikkavarum 1st to 3CR aakum JB  :Shocked:

----------


## visakh r

> Ithu ivide 1st page il idan paranjatha.. mikkavarum 1st to 3CR aakum JB


Trippplllleeee :Shocked:

----------


## visakh r

> Multiplex BB aanu JB.....  ff7 ithu pole vamban hit aayrnu


Ennalum ente mougli...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ithu ivide 1st page il idan paranjatha.. mikkavarum 1st to 3CR aakum JB


Ff8 onnu koluthatte..kaanam pooram....pinne nostalgia kaaranam ellarum ithinu idichu kayarunnu...tvm nalla thirakkaan

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Multiplex BB aanu JB.....  ff7 ithu pole vamban hit aayrnu


ff7 onnum ithinte pakuthi rush vannittillaa. High class audience/Main cities il ulla idathu okke maraka collection aanu.

 Another possible record breaking center is TVM - Aries il also ee level aanu pokku.

----------


## visakh r

> ff7 onnum ithinte pakuthi rush vannittillaa. High class audience/Main cities il ulla idathu okke maraka collection aanu.
> 
>  Another possible record breaking center is TVM - Aries il also ee level aanu pokku.


Bahubali 2..... :Drum: ....tvm il record idum...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Bahubali 2.........tvm il record idum...


Padam koluthanam

----------


## POKIRI

*LEELA 2nd day multi collection
========================*

*Seats Occupied : 2622* *|||* *Total Seats : 3216*

*2nd day collection : 3,87,926 L |||* *Max possible Collection : 4,82,598 L*

*Percentage : 81.53 %
*==================================================  ======================

*TOTAL 2 DAYS Collection : 7,55,544 L*

----------


## POKIRI

*LEELA 3rd day multi collection
========================*

*Seats Occupied : 2940* *||| Total Seats : 3524

3rd day collection : 4,53,505 L ||| Max possible Collection : 5,30,502 L

Percentage : 83.42 %
================================================== ======================

TOTAL 3 DAYS Collection : 12,09,049 L*

----------


## yathra

Leela abv avg collection und multi rekshapedumo?

----------


## jeeva

JB ee yearle biggest hit ayi indiayil....surpassed airelift collection...cochi collection as same as chennai JB gross around 2 cr from channai..now cochi is also one of the biggest market for Hollywood movies...

----------


## NabeelDQ

*KALI 30 DAYS EKM MULTI COLLECTION UPDATE 

*
*29th Day - 58936*
*
30th Day - 90510*

*Total 30 Days Collection - 1,31,74874*

----------


## udaips

> Fastest to 1.5CR in EKM Multies is now Jungle book. 
> 
> 14 days... 
>  @POKIRI @Bilalikka Rules


Ennalum oru peekiri chekkan vannu record adichondu poyallo....

----------


## jeeva

> Ennalum oru peekiri chekkan vannu record adichondu poyallo....


Croud pullers of Mollywood... :Roll:

----------


## jeeva

> Ennalum oru peekiri chekkan vannu record adichondu poyallo....


Croud pullers of Mollywood... :Roll:

----------


## udaips

> Croud pullers of Mollywood...


Athra pucham onnum venda Mollywoodinodu.... All India SRK padathine thootherinjille..???

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *21st Day Multi*_
> 
> Collection : 4.43 Lakhs = [43.50%]
> 
> Grand Total : 1,90,67,896
> _


So 2cr on the way.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _25th Day Multi_
> 
> _Total seats available : 6175
> 
> Total Booked : 2782
> 
> Collection : 4.18 Lakhs = [45.05%]
> 
> Grand Total : 2,12,92,945_


...........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _26th Day Multi_
> _
> Total Booked : 2759
> 
> Collection : 3.94 Lakhs
> 
> __27th Day Multi__
> 
> Total Booked : 2107
> ...


............................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _28th Day Multi_
> 
> _Total seats available : 4322
> 
> Total Booked : 1883
> 
> Collection : 2.84 Lakhs = [43.57%]
> 
> Grand Total : 2,22,90,997_


..................................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *James & Alice - Multi 2nd Day Collections :
> *
> 
> 
> *PVR Cinemas*
> *7 Shows*
> *2.10 Lakhs*
> *61.57%*
> 
> ...


.......................................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *30th Day Multi*
> 
> Total seats available : *3620*
> 
> Total Booked : *2475*
> 
> Collection : *3.81 Lakhs* = [68.37%]
> 
> Grand Total : *2,29,43,990*


.........................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *James & Alice - Multi 3rd Day Collections :
> *
> 
> 
> *PVR Cinemas*
> *7 Shows*
> *2.04 Lakhs*
> *59.99%*
> 
> ...


...........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *James & Alice - Multi 4th Day Collections :
> *
> 
> 
> *PVR Cinemas*
> *7 Shows*
> *2.59 Lakhs*
> *75.75%*
> 
> ...


...............

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@POKIRI ..update this in first page

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @pokiri
> 
> first day record for charlie ~ 16.8 l 
> 
> first weekend  (4 days) and week record also charlie
> 
> first 3 days noknale kali kku aanu record
> 
> highest no of shows record for ahb ~ 59
> ...


 @pokiri ............

----------


## MANNADIAR

Nivin is the only hero with 3 2 crore movies ar ekm multies now rite????

----------


## MANNADIAR

Ahb shud have collected 2 crores... Just missed.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *32nd Day Multi*
> 
> Total seats available : *3620*
> 
> Total Booked : *1590*
> 
> Collection : *2.47 Lakhs* = [39.66%]
> 
> Grand Total : *2,36,47,581*


.............

----------


## BangaloreaN

@Bilalikka Rules

Aadupuliyattam first 3 days Multi collection nokkamo?

----------


## ballu

> @Bilalikka Rules
> 
> Aadupuliyattam first 3 days Multi collection nokkamo?



athu release ayyo ? review kandilla

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athu release ayyo ? review kandilla


May 12 release.

----------


## ballu

> May 12 release.


Okay ...........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Bilalikka Rules
> 
> Aadupuliyattam first 3 days Multi collection nokkamo?


University exam aan ippol  :Mad:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> University exam aan ippol


Ok, all the best.

Vere arenkilum undo?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *33rd Day Multi*
> 
> Collection : *2.35 Lakhs* = [37.16%]
> 
> *34th Day Multi*
> 
> Collection : *2.21 Lakhs* = [35.74%]
> 
> Grand Total : *2,41,04,629*


...........................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ok, all the best.
> 
> Vere arenkilum undo?


 @Hari Jith @ParamasivaM @KulFy @POKIRI ...!! First 3 Days Track Cheyyaamo ?

----------


## KulFy

> @Hari Jith @ParamasivaM @KulFy @POKIRI ...!! First 3 Days Track Cheyyaamo ?


page open cheythu vaikkumbo onnum update aavunnilla ente browseril....had this problem with jacobinte swargarajyam....njan enthayalum open cheythu vaikkaam...update aayal collection idaam....

----------


## david john

#vtpt onnu aarelumokke trackiyekane....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> page open cheythu vaikkumbo onnum update aavunnilla ente browseril....had this problem with jacobinte swargarajyam....njan enthayalum open cheythu vaikkaam...update aayal collection idaam....


Release postpone ayittundu.

----------


## jeeva

first week record in multi ethanu JSR alle...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *36th Day Multi*
> 
> Total seats available : *1635*
> 
> Total Booked : *960*
> 
> Collection : *1.53 Lakhs* = [58.72%]
> 
> Grand Total : *2,44,66,225*


.......................

----------


## ParamasivaM

Jungle Book fastest to *2CR* , *2.5CR* & *3CR* in EKM multies

Final expected around 3.50CR+

----------


## 4EVER

> Jungle Book fastest to *2CR* , *2.5CR* & *3CR* in EKM multies
> 
> Final expected around 3.30CR+


JA Tracking nirthiyo???Last update ethrayaa

----------


## ParamasivaM

> JA Tracking nirthiyo???Last update ethrayaa


Monday nirthi 
Annu  mosham ayirunnu 

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk

----------


## 4EVER

> Monday nirthi 
> Annu  mosham ayirunnu 
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk



Annu vare ulla total ethrayaa??

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Annu vare ulla total ethrayaa??


Just over 29 something,..

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

_​__EKM MULTI DAY 1_

_9,04,684 from 28 Shows_ 

Kammatipaadam

----------


## yathra

> _​__EKM MULTI DAY 1_
> 
> _9,04,684 from 28 Shows_


Kammattipadam ano?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Kammattipadam ano?


Yez........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *41th Day Multi*
> 
> Total seats available : *2578
> *
> Total Booked : *939*
> 
> Collection : *1.42 Lakhs* = [36.42%]
> 
> Grand Total : *2,54,65,856*


,.............

----------


## sachin

> _​__EKM MULTI DAY 1_
> 
> _9,04,684 from 28 Shows_ 
> 
> Kammatipaadam


28 showse ullayirunno dqnte opening vachu nokkumbol moshamanello  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *EKM MULTI UPDATE*
> 
> *2nd day Collection = 8,77,413
> 
> 2 Days Total collection = 17,82,097*


..................................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *EKM MULTI UPDATE*
> 
> *3rd day Collection =9,20,432
> 
> 3 Days Total collection = 27,02,529
> 
> *


Thanks @PRINCE

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## abcdmachan

*Jungle Book breaks all records at Kochi Multies*
With the release of Mohanlal's blockbuster movie "Drishyam" in 2013, the Malayalam entertainment industry began witnessing record-breaking box office collections at the Kerala box office. Since then, many films have rocked the box office not just in the state but also in the overseas markets.
Since 2013, many movies have entered the prestigious Rs. 2-crore club, with collections from multiplexes in Kochi alone. Incidently, Kerala has also become a fabulous market for movies in other languages, and Disney's 3D movie "The Jungle Book" has the top spot among the highest-grossing movies at multiplexes in Kochi, having reportedly earned almost Rs. 3.44 crore till date.





The animation movie is followed by Nivin Pauly-Alphonse Puthren's "Premam," which has reportedly raked in around Rs. 2.85 crore from Kochi multiplexes alone. The family entertainer, which was mired in many controversies, had a dream run of more than 250 days at the Chennai box office as well.
The other top movies at the Kochi multiplexes include director Anjali Menon's multi-starrer "Bangalore Days," which emerged as the blockbuster winner of 2014. The movie, starring Dulquer Salmaan, Nivin Pauly, Fahadh Faasil, Parvathy and Nazriya Nazim, is believed to have collected Rs. 2.80 crore from Kochi, making it the third-highest-grossing movie in the list. It is followed by Prithviraj Sukumaran, Indrajith Sukumaran and Jayasurya's comedy entertainer "Amar Akbar Anthony." The debut directorial venture of comedian Nadirshah has reportedly earned more than Rs 2.70 crore from multiplexes in the city.
Nivin's latest release "Jacobinte Swargarajyam" has been garnering tremendous response from the audience for apparently being the best family entertainer of recent times. The movie has been rocking the box office in India and abroad, and is said to have collected almost Rs. 2.60 crore till date from Kochi multiplexes. Meanwhile, the other top movies in the list include Dileep's "Two Countries," Mohanlal's "Drishyam" and Prithviraj's "Ennu Ninte Moideen," which are estimated to have earned a gross amount of Rs. 2.58 crore, Rs. 2.40 crore and Rs. 2.35 crore, respectively, from multiplexes in the city.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _EKM MULTI UPDATE
> __
> 12th day collection = 2,60,073 
> 
> 12 Days Total collection = 68,60,804_


.............

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _EKM MULTI UPDATE
> 
> __15th day collection = 2,52,135
> 
> 15 Days Total collection = 76,03,857
> 
> 75 + LAKHS FROM EKM  MULTI & 1 CR + GROSS FROM EKM  CENTER  _


 :Band:  .......

----------


## PRINCE

_#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE

__17th day collection = 4,04,329

17 Days Total collection = 83,35,221_

----------


## lunatic

Ee Mougliney vellan malayaalikal aarum illey????

----------


## PRINCE

_#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE

__18th day collection = 1,40,664

18 Days Total collection = 84,75,885_

----------


## POKIRI

> _#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE
> 
> __18th day collection = 1,40,664
> 
> 18 Days Total collection = 84,75,885_


KALI total ethrenu...?

----------


## PRINCE

> KALI total ethrenu...?


Kali 1.3 cr + !! Thread il kaanum correct figure..last aayappol @NabeeDq aanu nokkirunnathu

----------


## PRINCE

EKM Multi Top 3 Movies 

BD/Premam/JSR ~ Nivin  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

_#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI_ _UPDATE


__20th day collection = 1,12,869

21st day collection = 92,456

21 Days Total collection = 88,15,893_

----------


## ParamasivaM

> _#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI_ _UPDATE
> 
> 
> __20th day collection = 1,12,869
> 
> 21st day collection = 92,456
> 
> 21 Days Total collection = 88,15,893_


DQ nte 7th film to cross 1CR alle ?

----------


## PRINCE

> DQ nte 7th film to cross 1CR alle ?


 Ithu Cross cheyaan chance valare kuaravaanu !! Cheythaal 7th and most no of 1 cr record ingu porum !!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ithu Cross cheyaan chance valare kuaravaanu !! Cheythaal 7th and most no of 1 cr record ingu porum !!


Cheyyum.. weekend ode 93+ enthayalum varille..pinne ulla 7 Lakhs,,oru weekend koode kittyal pore

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE
> 
> __22nd day collection = 95,906 
> 
> 23rd day collection = 1,37,255
> 
> 23 Days Total collection = 90,49,054_


..................

----------


## PRINCE

_#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE
__
24th day collection = 1,72,226

24 Days Total collection = 92,21,280_

----------


## POKIRI

> _#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE
> __
> 24th day collection = 1,72,226
> 
> 24 Days Total collection = 92,21,280_


ini ippo sukamaayi 1 kadakkum.......

----------


## misbah7722

> ini ippo sukamaayi 1 kadakkum.......


Adikoola... Ninte cycle oodikkal move endinaanenn manasilaayi ...  :Vandivittu:

----------


## POKIRI

> Adikoola... Ninte cycle oodikkal move endinaanenn manasilaayi ...


Ivdem durantham  :Wallbash:

----------


## misbah7722

> Ivdem durantham


Ha ha  :Vandivittu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## PRINCE

_#Kammattipaadam EKM_ _MULTI UPDATE__
25th day collection = 56,713

26th day collection = 60,554

26 Days Total collection = 93,38,547_

----------


## ParamasivaM

> _#Kammattipaadam EKM_ _MULTI UPDATE__
> 25th day collection = 56,713
> 
> 26th day collection = 60,554
> 
> 26 Days Total collection = 93,38,547_


95 aduthu varum by friday.. then weekend.. sure shot 1C

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 95 aduthu varum by friday.. then weekend.. sure shot 1C


Appol eatavum kooduthal cochin multiplexil 1 C ulla  actor dulquer aavum

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE
> __
> 27th day collection = 58,454
> 
> 28th day collection = 56,250
> 
> 28 Days Total Collection = 94,53,251
> 
> *28th Day PVR 1 show and cinepolis 1 show last 2 days le avg compare cheythu aanu eduthekkunnathu._


...............

----------


## PRINCE

_#Kammattipaadam EKM MULTI UPDATE
__
30th day collection = 69,345

30 Days Total Collection = 95,71,002_

----------


## PRINCE

*#Kammattipadam EKM Multi Update

32 Day Collection ~ 42,437* 

_32 Days Total Collection__ = 97,08,980
_

----------


## PRINCE

*#Kammattipadam EKM Multi Update

42nd Day Collection ~ 19,672

43rd Day Collection ~ 22,636

44th Day Collection ~ 23,943

44 Days Total Collec*_tion = 1,00,20,342 

7th Movie of Dulquer to Cross 1 Cr Mark at Cochin plexes !! Highest for any actor_

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Karimkunnam Sixers
*



> *EKM Multi Day 1 :* 
> 
> 
> Total seats Booked : *2956*
> 
> Total Available : *3625*
> 
> Day 1 Collection : *4.46 Lakhs = [81.54%]*


*Shajahanum Pareekuttiyum*




> _@ spcl thanks : @jimmy_
> 
> Total seats Available : *6157*
> 
> Total Booked : *5590*
> 
> Multi Day 1 Collection : *8.92 Lakhs* = [90.79%]

----------


## Saathan

paramu  :Thnku:

----------


## PRINCE

*Sultan Day 2 EKM MULTI UPDATE

**Cinemax*
*70114
*


*
**Q Cinemas*
*118348*


*
**PVR*
*374462*


*
**Cinepolis*
*151854*


*
**Cinepolis VIP*
*78683*


*

2nd Day total Collection = 7,93,461 from 30 Shows

Occupancy ~ 81.38%

2 Days total Collection = 23,23,461

Full credits to @Madhavanunni*

----------


## PRINCE

*#Kasaba Ernakulam Multi update*

----------


## PRINCE

*#Kammattipadam EKM Multi Update

46th Day Collection ~ 18,614

**47th Day Collection ~ 14,784

**48th Day Collection ~ Not trcaked

**49th Day Collection ~ 16,439**

49 Days Total collection ~ 1,01,20,116*

----------


## perumal

> *#Kasaba Ernakulam Multi update*


ipo ulla top 3 occupancy for films over 10lakhs ethoke anu ???

----------


## ParamasivaM

....................




> *Shajahanm Pareekuttiyum - EKM Multi - Day 2 :
> *
> 
> Total seats available : *4491*
> 
> Total seats Booked : *3188
> 
> *Total No Of Shows : *22*
> 
> ...

----------


## nambiar

Those who update these collections - You guys are doing an amazing job !!! Great coordination and team work. Thanks !!!

----------


## PRINCE

*Anuaraga karikkin vellam  EKM Multi Update - DAY 1
**
Full Credits to @Madhavanunni*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *EKM MULTI 2ND DAY UPDATE*
> 
> *PVR* 
> *256387*
> 
> *QCINEMAS*
> *203072*
> 
> *PAN CINEMAS*
> ...


.............

----------


## PRINCE

*EKM MULTI 2ND DAY UPDATE 

Thanks @Madhavanunni 

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Sultan Day 2 EKM MULTI UPDATE

**Cinemax*
*70114
*


*
**Q Cinemas*
*118348*


*
**PVR*
*374462*


*
**Cinepolis*
*151854*


*
**Cinepolis VIP*
*78683*


*

2nd Day total Collection = 7,93,461 from 30 Shows

Occupancy ~ 81.38%

2 Days total Collection = 23,23,461

Full credits to @Madhavanunni*

----------


## PRINCE

*Sultan DAY 3 EKM Multi Update

**PVR* 
*263637*

*QCINEMAS*
*92442*

*CINEMAX*
*54374*

*CINEPOLIS*
*135559*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*53889*




*Total*
*599901*

*Percantage*
*58.46%*




*3 Days Total ~ 29,23,362*

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Shajahanm Pareekuttiyum - EKM Multi - Day 3 :
*

Total seats available : *4249*

Total seats Booked : *1754

*Total No Of Shows : *21*

No of shows above 90% : *3
*

3rd day Total Collection : *2.75 Lakhs = [41.28%]*

Grand Total Collection : *16.61 Lakhs* = *[70.98%]*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*#KASABA EKM MULTI 3rd DAY UPDATE*


*PVR*
*262079*

*QCINEMAS*
*220768*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*110800*

*CINEMAX*
*72066*

*CINEPOLIS*
*181547*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*75394*




*3rd Day Total - 9,22,654*

*3 Days Total Collection - 28,41,177   

*

Thanks @Prnice  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

*Anuraga Karikkin Vellam** EKM Multi Update :-

Day 1 > DAY 2 >> DAY 3

Thanks @Madhavanunni 

*

----------


## PRINCE

*#SULTAN** EKM MULTI 4th DAY Update:-*Thanks @Madhavanunni

----------


## PRINCE

*Shajahanm Pareekuttiyum - EKM Multi - Day 4 :*

*PVR COLLECTION*

*204140*

*PAN CINEMAS*

*28549*

*CINEMAX*

*48727*

*CINEPOLIS*

*101147*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*

*16192*





*TOTAL*

*398755*



*4 Days Total Collection - 20,59,755 (20.59 Lakhs)

*Thanks @Madhavanunni

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Superb Updates !! @PRINCE @Madhavanunni @ParamasivaM - Vere Level  :salut:

----------


## POKIRI

Thanks paraman, prince and madhavan  :Clap:  kidu work

----------


## ParamasivaM

> .............





> *#KASABA EKM MULTI 3rd DAY UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *PVR*
> *262079*
> 
> *QCINEMAS*
> *220768*
> 
> ...


2nd & 3rd day % ethreya ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 2nd & 3rd day % ethreya ?


2nd day 70%+ and 3rd day 80% aayrkkanam... @PRINCE

----------


## PRINCE

KASABA EKM MULTI UPDATE

*PVR*
*263183*

*QCINEMAS*
*181612*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*79109*

*CINEMAX*
*70195*

*CINEPOLIS*
*199914*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*66339*



*4th Day - 8,60,352

4 Days Total collection - 37,01,529*

----------


## PRINCE

*#AnuaragaKarikkinVellam** 4th Day EKM MULTI UPDATE

**PVR*
*190332*

*QCINEMAS*
*95985*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*64239*

*CINEMAX*
*70584*

*CINEPOLIS*
*190247*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*42315*




*4th Day Total*
*653702*



*Occupancy - 95%
*
*4 Days Total Collection - 20,76,528 (20.76 Lakhs)

Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## PRINCE

#Sultan Cochin Multiplexes Update

*PVR* 
*358978*

*QCINEMAS*
*136666*

*CINEMAX*
*70012*

*CINEPOLIS*
*179848*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*92547*




*5th Day Total*
*838051*



*5 Days Total collection - 45,42,602 ( 45.42 Lakhs)

Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## ParamasivaM

Kazhivathum ellathintem % idaan sramikkuka

Above case il Sultan, Kasaba & Shajahan.. even if it is low.

----------


## PRINCE

*#ShahjahanumPareekuttiyum* *5th Day EKM MULTI UPDATE*

*PVR* 
*168034*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*18254*

*CINEMAX*
*40041*

*CINEPOLIS*
*86966*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*24843*




*TOTAL*
*338138*



*5 Days Total Collection - 23,97,893 (23.97 lakhs)*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

_FK Box Office Analyst'nu Oru Ponthooval Koodi  Nammude Thanne @praviatfk Thudangiya Multiplex Tracking Ippol Oru Padathe Analyse Cheyyaan Ozhichu Koodan Pataatha Oru Gadakamaay Maariyrikkukayaanu  Ippol Nammal Track Cheythu Kondirikkunna Eid Movies Multiplex Collection Oru Pramukha Online Media Vannirikkukayaan 

Thanks To Our Multiplex Trackers.. @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Madhavanunni @josemon17 @Hari Jith

_

----------


## Saathan

congrats MTT  :Namichu:

----------


## PRINCE

*#AnuaragaKarikkinVellam** 5th Day EKM MULTI UPDATE

PVR ~179975

QCINEMAS ~ 107437

PAN CINEMAS ~51828

CINEMAX ~ 57724

CINEPOLIS ~ 113938

CINEPOLIS VIP  ~ 26818

5th DAY TOTAL ~ 537720 ||Occupancy - 70%

5 Days Total Collection - 26,14,248 (26.14 Lakhs)

Thanks @Madhavanunni

*

----------


## BangaloreaN

Oru daily summary koode ittal eluppamanu nokkan.

Something like this....


COLLECTION
*KASABA
*
*AKV*
*SP*
*SULTHAN*

Day 1





Day 2





Day 3





Day 4





Day 5





Day 6





Day 7





Day 8





Day 9





Day 10





*TOTAL
*

----------


## perumal

> *#AnuaragaKarikkinVellam** 5th Day EKM MULTI UPDATE
> 
> PVR ~179975
> 
> QCINEMAS ~ 107437
> 
> PAN CINEMAS ~51828
> 
> CINEMAX ~ 57724
> ...


thanks macha  :Clap:

----------


## PRINCE

*#Sultan 6th Day Cochin Multiplexes Update 

**PVR ~ 154322

*
*QCINEMAS ~ 33556

*
*CINEMAX ~ 28155

*
*CINEPOLIS ~ 100262

*
*CINEPOLIS VIP~ 40733*

*6th Day TOTAL    357028* *|| Occupancy 38.64%*
*
6 days Total collection ~ 48,99,630  

Thanks @Madhavanunni


*

----------


## PRINCE

*#ShahjahanumPareekuttiyum* *6**th Day EKM MULTI UPDATE

**PVR 	~ 39266

*
*PAN CINEMAS ~ 1377

*
*CINEMAX ~ 7924

*
*CINEPOLIS ~ 30476

*
*CINEPOLIS VIP	~ 4301*

*6th Day TOTAL	83344 || Occupancy 17%*

*6 days Total Collection - 24,81,237

**Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## Ikkru

Kasaba 6 days?

----------


## Saathan

> Kasaba 6 days?





> *Ernakulam Multies 6th Day
> 
> 6th Day Collection: 3,51,848
> 
> 
> Tickets sold: 2634( 36.28%)
> 
> 
> Total 6 Days Collection : 44,10,039 ( 63.66%)*


 :Thnku: ....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*anuraga karikkin vellam 6 days multiplex collection
*

*lulu pvr
*
*184570*

*cinemax*
*62714*

*pan cinemas*
*64231*

*cinepolis*
*141788*

*cinepolis vip*
*47564*

*q cinemas*
*47792*




*total - 548,659
occupancy  - 81.9%

total 6 days collection - 31,62,907  ( 31.62 lakhs )

thanx @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SULTAN 7 DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*150521*

*Q CINEMAS*
*41692*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*26046*

*CINEPOLIS*
*107957*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*29095*


*TOTAL 7TH DAY COLLECTION - 355311
OCCUPANCY - 41.3%

TOTAL 7 DAYS COLLECTION - 5254941 ( 52.54 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE
*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTTIYUM 7 DAYS  COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*46970*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*2352*

*CINEMAX*
*7565*

*CINEPOLIS*
*36176*


*TOTAL 7TH DAY COLLECTION - 93063
OCCUPANCY - 19%

TOTAL 7 DAYS COLLECTION - 25,74,300 ( 25.74 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## PRINCE

Thanks panu  :cheers:

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Wednesday collection

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Wednesday collection
> 
> *


*
So

7th Day Total Collection - 560,932

 7 Days Total Collection - 37,238,39 (37.23Lakhs) || Occupancy - 67.98%

Thanks   @ParamasivaM*

----------


## Cheppu

Well Effort Guyzz

Thankz All

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTIYUM 8 DAYS COLLECTION

PVR COLLECTION -	45457
QCINEMAS -	0
PAN CINEMAS - 4697
CINEMAX -	12961
CINEPOLIS - 28218
CINEPOLIS VIP -	0

TOTAL 8th Day Collection -	91333

Total 8 Days Collection - 26,656,33 ( 26.65 Lakhs ) || Occupancy - 18.4%*
Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SULTAN 8 DAYS MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

PVR COLLECTION	-	118135
QCINEMAS	-	20796
CINEMAX	-	30534
CINEPOLIS	-	94535
CINEPOLIS VIP	-	30613

TOTAL 8th Day Collection  - 294613

Total 8 Days Collection - 55,495,54 (55.49Lakhs) || Occupancy - 32.58%
*

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE

----------


## BangaloreaN

Karimkunnam 6s - any data available?

----------


## POKIRI

> Karimkunnam 6s - any data available?


@bodyguard jayakrishnan  :Thinking:

----------


## POKIRI

> *Wednesday collection*


paramane ellaa padangalum elppikkanam ennaanu ente orithu...kidu work...kaanaan thanne enthoru aishwaryam  :Yeye:

----------


## POKIRI

so AKV >> KASABA in multi's ...Power of wom  :cheers:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> paramane ellaa padangalum elppikkanam ennaanu ente orithu...kidu work...kaanaan thanne enthoru aishwaryam

----------


## POKIRI

> 


 :Grin:   :Grin:  ....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *KASABA Ernakulam Multies
> 
>  7th day Collection : 2,80,751
> 
> Total 7 Days Collection: 46,90,791
> 
> 
> *


.............

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*KASABA 8 DAYS MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

8th Day Collection - 2,00,843

Total 8 Days Collection - 48,91,634 (48.91 Lakhs)

Occupancy - 18.81% [ 1371 Tickets / 7290 Tickets ]*

Thanks    @Hari Jith

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> so AKV >> KASABA in multi's ...Power of wom


Lalunnies'nte kaaryam okke kashtam thanne.. 10 crore club news fake aanennu fb vazhi okke pukarthunnu and they are using multiplex status as a benchmark  :Laughing:  sahikan pattathathu enthaanennu vechal they were active FK members before and using FB only to downride Mammootty.. Teaser hits polum fake aanennu parayunna mandanmaaru.. ivarude koode okke dosth aairinnu and pandu g2g okke koodi cheta ennoke vilichavarude post kaanumbol pucham thonunnu..
Enthaayalum ellathintem vaayadapichu Kasaba.. ippol Shahjahan parikutty okke promote cheythu nadakunnu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Lalunnies'nte kaaryam okke kashtam thanne.. 10 crore club news fake aanennu fb vazhi okke pukarthunnu and they are using multiplex status as a benchmark  sahikan pattathathu enthaanennu vechal they were active FK members before and using FB only to downride Mammootty.. Teaser hits polum fake aanennu parayunna mandanmaaru.. ivarude koode okke dosth aairinnu and pandu g2g okke koodi cheta ennoke vilichavarude post kaanumbol pucham thonunnu..
> Enthaayalum ellathintem vaayadapichu Kasaba.. ippol Shahjahan parikutty okke promote cheythu nadakunnu.


forumthine nasippikkan vendi kacha ketti irangiya chila visha vithukale thirichariyunnathil FK kku pizhavu patti.    nammal palappozhum chila koorakale kurichu report cheythirunnu avarude hidden agendaye kurichum..............avanmarude vazhiyil fk ye kndu pokaan sramichu.......avattkalude thallalum valippikkalum, collectionsum fk yilode aadhikarika rekhayaakkan nokki...............koode fk yile kure lal fansine ividannu purathu chaadikkan sramichu......................

ithinayirunnnu avattakal nuzhanju kayariyathu....................

pakshe avanalla ethu koppan vicharichaalum FK ye thodaan pattilla..................appo fb yil keri mongi nadakkum.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> forumthine nasippikkan vendi kacha ketti irangiya chila visha vithukale thirichariyunnathil FK kku pizhavu patti.    nammal palappozhum chila koorakale kurichu report cheythirunnu avarude hidden agendaye kurichum..............avanmarude vazhiyil fk ye kndu pokaan sramichu.......avattkalude thallalum valippikkalum, collectionsum fk yilode aadhikarika rekhayaakkan nokki...............koode fk yile kure lal fansine ividannu purathu chaadikkan sramichu......................
> 
> ithinayirunnnu avattakal nuzhanju kayariyathu....................
> 
> pakshe avanalla ethu koppan vicharichaalum FK ye thodaan pattilla..................appo fb yil keri mongi nadakkum.


athu thanne.. aarkum aarude fan venel aakam.. athinonnum oru kuzhapamilla.. swantham star'nte padam angu promote cheythu irinnaal porey like publicizing complete actor site and all.. ithu ennum keri Kasaba'ye kurichu negative comments maatram in fb. FB app thanne uninstall cheythaalo ennu vare thonni poi.. Pinne oru public site'il when our relatives are also friends in FB, nammal veruthe fan fight onnum nadathaarilla.. Nammalum fan fight ellam cheyar ondu but in film related forums.. ennaalum ingane adhapadhichu poilla..

----------


## Ikkru

U guys should stop this... All these collection reports are not provided by Multiplex management.

----------


## POKIRI

> Lalunnies'nte kaaryam okke kashtam thanne.. 10 crore club news fake aanennu fb vazhi okke pukarthunnu and they are using multiplex status as a benchmark  sahikan pattathathu enthaanennu vechal they were active FK members before and using FB only to downride Mammootty.. Teaser hits polum fake aanennu parayunna mandanmaaru.. ivarude koode okke dosth aairinnu and pandu g2g okke koodi cheta ennoke vilichavarude post kaanumbol pucham thonunnu..
> Enthaayalum ellathintem vaayadapichu Kasaba.. ippol Shahjahan parikutty okke promote cheythu nadakunnu.


athu pande angane okke thanne....oru g2g vechaa varilla...ulla samayam motham choriyaanum mundu pokkaanum maathram nadanna teams...athaanallo idakkidakk forum okke vittu ponath...last time kola comedy aayirunn...whatsapp il adi nadannathinu FK il complaint  :Gathering:  enthelum kaanikkatt poi...ippo vallaatha desperation il aanu ...kayyil onnum illaathathu kond...FB ile sakalaamaana group ilum ithu thanne pani  :Laughing:

----------


## POKIRI

> Lalunnies'nte kaaryam okke kashtam thanne.. 10 crore club news fake aanennu fb vazhi okke pukarthunnu and they are using multiplex status as a benchmark  sahikan pattathathu enthaanennu vechal they were active FK members before and using FB only to downride Mammootty.. Teaser hits polum fake aanennu parayunna mandanmaaru.. ivarude koode okke dosth aairinnu and pandu g2g okke koodi cheta ennoke vilichavarude post kaanumbol pucham thonunnu..
> Enthaayalum ellathintem vaayadapichu Kasaba.. ippol Shahjahan parikutty okke promote cheythu nadakunnu.


coming to MULTI collections......JSR nte multi lifetime 3 cr nte aduthaayi....ennaal aal kerala gross is less than 25 Cr...at the same time....multi il less than 1.50 Cr ulla KING LIAR ethaand same gross um und ALL KERALA....athre ullu multi de kaaryam...ennittaanu oru Mass masala padathinte multi perfo um kondu nadakkanth  :Laughing:  enthaalleee

----------


## POKIRI

> U guys should stop this... All these collection reports are not provided by Multiplex management.


chumma irikkatte bhai...these things are increasing forum activities.....all kerala collection  vare oro aalkkaarkk oru figure aanu...apolaano multi

----------


## wayanadan

> *SULTAN 8 DAYS MULTIPLEX COLLECTION
> 
> PVR COLLECTION    -    118135
> QCINEMAS    -    20796
> CINEMAX    -    30534
> CINEPOLIS    -    94535
> CINEPOLIS VIP    -    30613
> 
> TOTAL 8th Day Collection  - 294613
> ...


*sulthan adichu polichallo ....*

----------


## wayanadan

*shajahanu pinnil aayirunna anuraagam multiyil  mikacha munnettam aanallo*

----------


## PRINCE

*AnuaragaKarikkinVellam 8 Days Cochin Multiplex Collection

PVR 
160699

QCINEMAS
75000

PAN CINEMAS
44600

CINEMAX
71128

CINEPOLIS
124643

CINEPOLIS VIP
46046



TOTAL 8th Day Collection - 5,22,116

Total 8 Days Collection - 42,45,955 (42.45 Lakhs)

Q cinemas few shows collection miss aayi ..So avg base il aanu eduthekkunnathu Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## PRINCE

*SULTAN [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]9 DAYS MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

PVR 
112488

QCINEMAS
13000

CINEMAX
12770

CINEPOLIS
70506

 VIP
16445






[/COLOR]9th Day Collection - 225209

Total 9Days Collection - 57,74,763 (57.74 Lakhs)

Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thanx @POKIRI

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTTIYUM 9 DAYS COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*45457*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*4697*

*CINEMAX*
*12961*

*CINEPOLIS*
*28218*


*TOTAL 9TH DAY COLLECTION - 91333
OCCUPANCY - 18.4%

TOTAL 9 DAYS COLLECTION - 27,56,966 ( 28.14 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTTIYUM 10 DAYS COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*380001*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*2295*

*CINEMAX*
*2451*

*CINEPOLIS*
*14978*


*TOTAL 10TH DAY COLLECTION - 57725
OCCUPANCY - 29%

TOTAL 10 DAYS COLLECTION - 28,14,691 ( 28.14 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SULTAN 10 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*115618*

*Q CINEMAS*
*34281*

*CINEMAX*
*24271*

*CINEPOLIS*
*77893*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*41492*


*TOTAL 10TH DAY COLLECTION - 2,93,555
OCCUPANCY - 40%

TOTAL 10 DAYS COLLECTION - 60,68,318 ( 60.68 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM 9 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*262566*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*71562*

*Q CINEMAS*
*118362*

*CINEMAX*
*73161*

*CINEPOLIS*
*137451*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*49335*


*TOTAL 9TH DAY COLLECTION - 7,12,437
OCCUPANCY - 50.1%

TOTAL 9 DAYS COLLECTION - 49,58,392 ( 49.58 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## renjuus

@Bilalikka Rules ethra divasathe collection vannaalum thanikku ellaam total 7 days aanallooo... :Laughing: 

good work  :Thnku:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Bilalikka Rules ethra divasathe collection vannaalum thanikku ellaam total 7 days aanallooo...
> 
> good work


Soojipichath Nannaay ; Pazhaya Postil Puthiya Colln CHerthu Idunnath Kond Vanna Thettanu  :Smile: 

Enik Ithu POst Cheyyunna Joli Maathram...Tracking Ellaam Njan Thanks Paranjavaraanu  :cheers:

----------


## ParamasivaM

*10th Day

*

*Grand Total : 60,03,382*

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> *10th Day
> 
> *
> 
> *Grand Total : 60,03,382*


Kidu aanallo  :Ho:  :Clap:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SULTAN 11 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*148185*

*Q CINEMAS*
*53088*

*CINEMAX*
*44310*

*CINEPOLIS*
*123383*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*57178*


*TOTAL 11TH DAY COLLECTION - 4,26,144 (4.26 Lakhs)
OCCUPANCY - 59.14%

TOTAL 11 DAYS COLLECTION - 64,94,462 ( 64.94 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTTIYUM 11 DAYS COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*53352*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*3975*

*CINEMAX*
*9083*

*CINEPOLIS*
*28821*


*TOTAL 11TH DAY COLLECTION - 95,231 (0.95 Lakhs)
OCCUPANCY - 48.94%

TOTAL 11 DAYS COLLECTION - 29,09,922 ( 29.09 LAKHS )

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *10th Day
> 
> *
> 
> *Grand Total : 60,03,382*


Multi Superhit  :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

Thnx @Madhavanunni @ParamasivaM @Bilalikka Rules  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Multi Superhit


Single screenum rush undallo..innu calicut apsara 1st & 2nd HF aayirunnu. @Ferno update.. wom spread aayittundu

----------


## shameenls

Kasaba?? 2 days ayallo kasaba multy update cheythittu..

----------


## Loud speaker

> Single screenum rush undallo..innu calicut apsara 1st & 2nd HF aayirunnu. @Ferno update.. wom spread aayittundu


Yeah, Thudakkam onnum wom effect karyamayi gunam cheythilla, Ippol nalla reethiyil spread aakunnund, Ee weekend mikkavarudeyum first choice ithaakum..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Kasaba?? 2 days ayallo kasaba multy update cheythittu..


Innale 50 Laks Aay,Innu Update Cheyyum ,Kurach Late Aavum  :Ok:

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA*

*Day 9 - Friday - 2.10 Lakhs 
*

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 

DAY 10 - Saturday - Morning and Noon few shows error kaaranam miss aayi...will take tomorrows avg...baaki shows 2.13 Lakhs 

Day 9 + Day 10 = 4.23 Lakhs [Missed few shows due to error]*

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 

10 days total : 53.14 Lakhs  [Missed few shows due to error]*

----------


## wayanadan

*കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളില്* ഏറ്റവുമധികം കളക്ഷന്* നേടിയ 10 സിനിമകള്***1. ജംഗിള്*ബുക്ക്- 3.72 കോടി*
*2. ജേക്കബിന്റെ സ്വര്*ഗ്ഗരാജ്യം- 2.94 കോടി*
*3. ബാംഗ്ലൂര്* ഡെയ്*സ്- 2.87 കോടി*
*4. പ്രേമം- 2.75 കോടി*
*5. അമര്* അക്ബര്* അന്തോണി- 2.70 കോടി*
*6. 2 കണ്*ട്രീസ്- 2.58 കോടി*
*7. ദൃശ്യം- 2.44 കോടി*
*8. എന്ന് നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീന്*- 2.35 കോടി*
*9. ഒരു വടക്കന്* സെല്*ഫി- 2.20 കോടി*
*10. ചാര്*ലി- 2.15 കോടി*
*(കടപ്പാട്: ഇന്റര്*നാഷണല്* ബിസിനസ് ടൈംസ് )*

----------


## wayanadan

*ee kodi kanakkkukal okke sheriyaano ???*

----------


## POKIRI

> *ee kodi kanakkkukal okke sheriyaano ???*


nammude thread innu adichu maatiyathaa lavan...ennitt athu veendum ivde kondu vannidunno  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> nammude thread innu adichu maatiyathaa lavan...ennitt athu veendum ivde kondu vannidunno


*south live motham evidunnu copy adichu konduupokukayaanu*  :Laughing:

----------


## POKIRI

> *south live motham evidunnu copy adichu konduupokukayaanu*


ennaa credit enkilum vechoode...athum illaaa  :Biggrin:

----------


## POKIRI

> *KASABA 
> 
> DAY 10 - Saturday - Morning and Noon few shows error kaaranam miss aayi...will take tomorrows avg...baaki shows 2.13 Lakhs 
> 
> Day 9 + Day 10 = 4.23 Lakhs [Missed few shows due to error]*





> *KASABA 
> 
> 10 days total : 53.14 Lakhs  [Missed few shows due to error]*


*innalathe full gross 3 lakhs aayirunnu...so adding 87,000 to 2.13 Lakhs*

*THUS 10 DAYS GRAND TOTAL = 54.01 LAKHS

*thanks @attiprakkal jimmy for the missed figs**

----------


## PRINCE

*KASABA EKM MULTI UPDATE 

Day 11 ~ 3,96,016

11 Days Total collection - 57,97,016 = 57.97 Lakhs*

----------


## Louise Pothen

> *KASABA EKM MULTI UPDATE 
> 
> Day 11 ~ 3,96,016
> 
> 11 Days Total collection - 57,97,016 = 57.97 Lakhs*


Thankz Bhai :)

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*#AnuragaKarikkinVellam 11th Day EKM Multi Update 

*PVR 
387047

QCINEMAS
278755

PAN CINEMAS
124764

CINEMAX
108918

CINEPOLIS
222035

CINEPOLIS VIP
87906




*11th Day TOTAL*
*1209425*




*TOTAL SEATS*
*8470*

*BOOKED SEATS*
*7475*

*PERCENTAGE*
*88.25%*




*11 Days Total Collection* 
*72,12,707*



*72.12 Lakhs in 11 Days 

**Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE

> 


Ninne Njan  :Taz:   :Taz:

----------


## PRINCE

*#SULTAN 12 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

PVR 
155902

QCINEMAS
82910

CINEMAX
35934

CINEPOLIS
158035

CINEPOLIS VIP
76713


*
*12th Day Total collection = 5,09,494 ( Occupancy 67%)*

*12 Days Total collection - 70,03,956 ( 70.03 Lakhs)

*Thanks @Madhavanunni

----------


## renjuus

> Ninne Njan


collection kurakkuvaanalle.. :Taz:  200 roopayude kuravund  :Toobad:   :Laughing:

----------


## PRINCE

> collection kurakkuvaanalle.. 200 roopayude kuravund


Kanakku Pilla @Madhavanunni aanu..Nammal just posting maathram  :Cheerleader:

----------


## PRINCE

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTTIYUM* *12 DAYS EKM MULTI COLLECTION
**
**1PVR 
57081

PAN CINEMAS
1224

CINEMAX
15589

CINEPOLIS
33200




TOTAL
107094


*

*TOTAL 12 DAYS COLLECTION - 30,17,016 ( 30.17 Lakhs )

Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## gldnstar

> *KASABA EKM MULTI UPDATE 
> 
> Day 11 ~ 3,96,016
> 
> 11 Days Total collection - 57,97,016 = 57.97 Lakhs*


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM 12 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*216371*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*45082*

*Q CINEMAS*
*58245*

*CINEMAX*
*58779*

*CINEPOLIS*
*133835*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*28589*



*TOTAL 12TH DAY COLLECTION - 5,40,901 (5.40 LAKHS)

TOTAL SEATS - 5792

BOOKED SEATS - 2280

OCCUPANCY - 39.36%

**TOTAL 12 DAYS COLLECTION - 77,53,608 ( 77.53 LAKHS )
**
Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SULTAN 13 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*61642*

*Q CINEMAS*
*15063*

*CINEMAX*
*14326*

*CINEPOLIS*
*38255*

*CINEPOLIS VIP*
*25553*



*TOTAL 13TH DAY COLLECTION - 1,54,839 (1.54 LAKHS)

TOTAL SEATS - 4562

BOOKED SEATS - 1043

OCCUPANCY - 22.8%

**TOTAL 13 DAYS COLLECTION - 71,58,795 (71.58 LAKHS )**

Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*SHAJAHANUM PAREEKUTTIYUM 13 DAYS COLLECTION

**PVR LULU*
*19550*

*CINEMAX*
*1377*

*CINEPOLIS*
*7237*



*TOTAL 13TH DAY COLLECTION - 28,164 (0.28 LAKHS)

TOTAL SEATS - 1195

BOOKED SEATS - 208

OCCUPANCY - 17.4%

**TOTAL 13 DAYS COLLECTION - 30,45,180 ( 30.45 LAKHS )
**
Thanks @Madhavanunni @PRINCE*

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 12th DAY MULTI : 1.28 Lakhs*

*TOTAL 12 DAYS : 59.25 LAKHS*

----------


## renjuus

Kasabakku theatre breakupum percentagum onnum kaanunnillallo. :Ahupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

> *ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM 12 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION
> 
> **PVR LULU*
> *216371*
> 
> *PAN CINEMAS*
> *45082*
> 
> *Q CINEMAS*
> ...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Kasabakku theatre breakupum percentagum onnum kaanunnillallo.


*panippurayilaanu .....*

----------


## POKIRI

> Kasabakku theatre breakupum percentagum onnum kaanunnillallo.


2-3 divasamaayitt enikkaa pani....nummakk maargam allallo lakshyam alle praadhaanyam  :Biggrin:  ellaam koode verthirich idaan vattu pidikkum  :Wallbash:

----------


## wayanadan

*AKV bahudooram munnillllllllllllllll*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kasabakku theatre breakupum percentagum onnum kaanunnillallo.


Post kandaal chori anennu manassilaavukaye illa  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kasabakku theatre breakupum percentagum onnum kaanunnillallo.


enthu koduthaaalum aake motham total ..............onnayirikkumallo.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Kasabakku theatre breakupum percentagum onnum kaanunnillallo.


Better Than Shajahanum Pareekutiyum But Less Than Other Movies Aayrkum!!
Kasaba @POKIRI Aanu Track Cheyunne,Collns MAthrame Nokunnollu,Excel Vechalla Cheyyunnath.
Baaki Movies @Madhavanunni / @ParamasivaM Excel Sheet Upayogich Cheyyunnu

----------


## POKIRI

Excel onnum illaathond ..calculator vechittulla parupaadi aanu...athinte idayil ee % um number um onnum nokkaan pattanilla  :Moodoff:  venel theatre wise collection idaam  :Victory:  pinne mosham status marachu vekkaan aanu kashtapedunnath ennu thonnanundel ...athu Akv de figs vech ithinte nokkiyaa mathi...ethratholam mosham aanenn ariyaan pattum...  :Biggrin:

----------


## renjuus

> Post kandaal chori anennu manassilaavukaye illa


oru doubt chodhichathaanu hei. :Taz: .thante oola post kaaranam @POKIRI polum enne samshayichu  :Hammer:

----------


## POKIRI

> oru doubt chodhichathaanu hei..thante oola post kaaranam @POKIRI polum enne samshayichu


ningale alla hain uddeshichath  :Wallbash:  visitors kaanumallo...avarde thettidhaaranyum maaratte enn karuthiyaa  :Zipit:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ningale alla hain uddeshichath  visitors kaanumallo...avarde thettidhaaranyum maaratte enn karuthiyaa


  angerem koode uddeshichalum kuzhappamilla, onnantharam choriyanaanu.

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 13th DAY MULTI : 1.25 Lakhs**

TOTAL 13 DAYS : 60.50 LAKHS
*

----------


## POKIRI

> angerem koode uddeshichalum kuzhappamilla, onnantharam choriyanaanu.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## PRINCE

*ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM 13 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

PVR 
205885


QCINEMAS
88527


PAN CINEMAS
21598


CINEMAX
62860


CINEPOLIS
118156


CINEPOLIS VIP
34408






TOTAL
5,31,434
Occupancy - 47.37


*
*13 Days Total Collection ~ 82,85,042

thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 14th DAY MULTI : 1.09 Lakhs**

TOTAL 14 DAYS : 61.59 LAKHS*

----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 15th DAY MULTI :  .89 Lakhs*

*TOTAL 15 DAYS : 62.48 LAKHS*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *KASABA 15th DAY MULTI :  .89 Lakhs*
> 
> *TOTAL 15 DAYS : 62.48 LAKHS*


Enthoru thallu !!!!  :Homygod:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## POKIRI

*KASABA 16th DAY MULTI : .34 Lakhs

TOTAL 16 DAYS : 62.82 LAKHS*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## SachinMammookka

> *KASABA 16th DAY MULTI : .34 Lakhs
> 
> TOTAL 16 DAYS : 62.82 LAKHS*



bhai Kasaba Saturday multis track cheythille

----------


## PRINCE

*ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION UPDATES

Day 14 ~ 4,43,638

Day 15 ~ 4,16,244

Day 16 ~ 2,99,965

Day 17 ~ 5,54,936

Day 18 ~ 5,77,836

18 days Total collection ~ 1,05,77,661 (1.05 CR)

Thanks to @Madhavanunni 
*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PRINCE

*ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM 19 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION UPDATES

PVR
139043

QCINEMAS
19780

PAN CINEMAS
15297

CINEMAX
39584

CINEPOLIS
63015

CINEPOLIS VIP
19228




TOTAL
295947



Occupancy - 36.5%

19 days Total collection ~ 1,08,73,608 (1.08 CR)

Thanks to @Madhavanunni*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


from monday to wednesday.....................seat capacityum..........occupanciyum nokkiyaal ariyaam.........ee antonyude padathinu engine aanu show countukal koodunnathu ennu............

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Robinhood

Kasaba multi ethra aayi ?

----------


## renjuus

> Kasaba multi ethra aayi ?


around 64 aayittundaavanam.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## perumal

kasaba enthayi..update onumilalo

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> kasaba enthayi..update onumilalo


Update cheyyan matram illa....life time max 65laks

----------


## perumal

> Update cheyyan matram illa....life time max 65laks


ath mathi  :Smile:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multi -WHITE**
> 
> Day 1 Collection :* *4,89,446
> 
> **3042/6656** Tickets sold* *[ 45.70%]*


.........................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*KISMATH - FIRST DAY MULTIPLEX COLLCETION

**PVR*
*66625*

*QCINEMAS
*
*54774*

*PAN CINEMAS*
*26410*

*CINEMAX*
*16101*

*CINEPOLIS*
*37638*


*TOTAL SEATS AVAILABLE - 2554

TOTAL SEATS BOOKED - 1406

AVERAGE OCCUPANCY - 55.05%

**DAY 1 COLLECTION -201548 ( 2.01 LAKHS )**

Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ANURAGAKARIKKIN VELLAM MULTIPLEX COLLECTION* 

*

20th Day Collection - 2,79,180 [ 2.79 Lakhs ]

21st Day Collection - 3,06,090 [ 3.06 Lakhs ]

22nd Day Collection - 2,69,335 [ 2.69 Lakhs ]

23rd Day Collection - 1,99.236 [ 1.99 Lakhs ]

Total 23 Days Collection - 1,19,27,449 [ 1.19 Cr ]


Thanks @Madhavanunni*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ernakulam Multies - WHITE
> 
> 2nd Day Collection: 3,47,430 [31.98%]
> 
> Total 2 Days Collection: 8,36,876*


.........................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ANURAGAKARIKKIN VELLAM MULTIPLEX COLLECTION* 

*24th DAY COLLECTION - 2,41,326 [ 2.41 Lakhs ] - 89.07% Occupancy
*
*25th DAY COLLECTION - 3,29,682 [ 3.29 Lakhs ] - 98.97% Occupancy*

*Total 25 Days Collection -  1,24,98,457 [ 1.24 Cr ]

Thanx @Madhavanunni*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*KISMATH MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

2nd Day Collection - 2,30,133 [ 2.30 Lakhs ] - Occupancy - 62.76%

3rd Day Collection - 2,92,172 [ 2.92 Lakhs ] - Occupancy - 76.20%

Total 3 Days Collection - 7,23,853 [ 7.23 Lakhs ]

​Thanx @Madhavanunni
*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Ekm Multies- White
> 
> 3rd Day Collection : 3,42,059
> 
> Total 3 Day Collection: 11,78,935*


..................

----------


## renjuus

Thanx @Madhavanunni gr8 work... :salut:  :salut:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

I - 1.21 Cr Frm Cochin Multiplex ! 

Kabali - 1.25Cr In 10 Days - Highest Grosser In Cochin Multiplexes !! ( Tamil Films )

----------


## renjuus

> I - 1.21 Cr Frm Cochin Multiplex ! 
> 
> Kabali - 1.25Cr In 10 Days - Highest Grosser In Cochin Multiplexes !! ( Tamil Films )


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  bahubali and pk ethrayaanu??

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> bahubali and pk ethrayaanu??


2um Track Cheytho Ennariylla !

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*WHITE 4TH DAY MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

1,33,606 [ 1.33 Lakhs ]

TOTAL 4 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 13,12,541 [ 13.12 Lakhs ]
*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ANURAGAKARIKKIN VELLAM 26TH DAY MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

2,27,108 [ 2.27 Lakhs ]
**
TOTAL 26 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 1,27,25,565 [ 1.27 Cr ]*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*KISMATH 4th DAY MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

1,83,404 [ 1.83 Lakhs ]

TOTAL 4 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 9,07,257 [ 9.07 Lakhs ]*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## POKIRI

> *KASABA 16th DAY MULTI : .34 Lakhs
> 
> TOTAL 16 DAYS : 62.82 LAKHS*



*KASABA 16th to 27th DAY MULTI : 2.89 Lakhs

TOTAL 27 DAYS : 65.71 LAKHS*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Robinhood

White innalathe collection ethra undu ?

----------


## Robinhood

> *KASABA 16th to 27th DAY MULTI : 2.89 Lakhs
> 
> TOTAL 27 DAYS : 65.71 LAKHS*


Puthiya Niyamam 70 alle ?

----------


## POKIRI

> 


 ...........

----------


## POKIRI

> Puthiya Niyamam 70 alle ?


athenn thonnunnu.......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Puthiya Niyamam 70 alle ?


yes...........

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thanks @ParamasivaM

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Team FK*  :Yo:

----------


## Saathan

> *Team FK*


grand total percentage remove cheyamo... athinte avisham undo... long run kittunna padathinte aa image kalayum...

----------


## pnikhil007

> grand total percentage remove cheyamo... athinte avisham undo... long run kittunna padathinte aa image kalayum...


Yes true..also add fk water mark...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

> grand total percentage remove cheyamo... athinte avisham undo... long run kittunna padathinte aa image kalayum...


2 weeks kazhinju kalayana udeshiche.. Initial engane ennu oru indication kittum athkondu  :Neutral:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*VISMAYAM FIRST DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

329,137 [ 3.29 Lakhs ]

Avg Occupancy - 55.90%

Total Seats Available - 3880 

Total Seats Booked - 2169*

----------


## perumal

> *VISMAYAM FIRST DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION
> 
> 329,137 [ 3.29 Lakhs ]
> 
> Avg Occupancy - 55.90%
> 
> Total Seats Available - 3880 
> 
> Total Seats Booked - 2169*


First day white ne kaalum kurach better anale occupancy percentage. :Clap: 

.white total ethra arnu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> First day white ne kaalum kurach better anale occupancy percentage.
> 
> .white total ethra arnu 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


First Day White 4.89 Lakhs | 46% Occupancy

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Team FK*  :Yo:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*VISMAYAM COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION 2nd DAY

4,42,131 [ 4.42 Lakhs ]

Average Occupancy ~ 69.30%

Total Seats Available ~ 4094
Total Seats Booked ~ 2837

TOTAL 2 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 7,71,268 [ 7.71 Lakhs ]*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*VISMAYAM 3rd DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

423,075 [ 4.23 Lakhs ]

Average Occupancy ~ 64.36%

Total Available Seats ~ 4094
Total Booked Seats ~ 2635

TOTAL 3 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 11,94,343 [ 11.94 Lakhs ]*

----------


## Robinhood

White collection ethra aayi ?...Innokke athyavisham status undaayirunnallo...

----------


## wayanadan

*AKVyude collection ????*

----------


## perumal

Enthayi inathe multi updates 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*VISMAYAM 4th DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

1,47,711 [ 1.47 Lakhs ]

Average Occupancy ~ 28.51%

Total Available Seats ~ 3567
Total Booked Seats ~ 1017

TOTAL 4 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 13,42,054 [ 13.42 Lakhs ]*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## perumal

> 


 :Clap:  61% und alle... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Robinhood

> 


 :Ho: 
11 show kalichittum vismayathekkal collection...Ithu innathe aano atho sunday aano ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 11 show kalichittum vismayathekkal collection...Ithu innathe aano atho sunday aano ?


Sunday...............

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE

*VISMAYAM 5th DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

1,34,547 [ 1.34 Lakhs ]

Average Occupancy ~ 27.45%

Total Available Seats ~ 3567
Total Booked Seats ~ 979

TOTAL 5 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 14,76,601 [ 14.76 Lakhs ]*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *VISMAYAM 5th DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION
> 
> 1,34,547 [ 1.34 Lakhs ]
> 
> Average Occupancy ~ 27.45%
> 
> Total Available Seats ~ 3567
> Total Booked Seats ~ 979
> 
> TOTAL 5 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 14,76,601 [ 14.76 Lakhs ]*


Innum 1+ Kitiyalle.....

----------


## udaips

> *VISMAYAM 5th DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION
> 
> 1,34,547 [ 1.34 Lakhs ]
> 
> Average Occupancy ~ 27.45%
> 
> Total Available Seats ~ 3567
> Total Booked Seats ~ 979
> 
> TOTAL 5 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 14,76,601 [ 14.76 Lakhs ]*


White total ethrayayi???

----------


## PRINCE

> White total ethrayayi???


White 15 lakhs aanenu thonunnu.. not sure

----------


## Saathan

AKV total ippo ethra ayi? ippo track cheyunnille?  @ParamasivaM  @PRINCE

----------


## PRINCE

*VISMAYAM 6th DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION

1,21,078 [ 1.21 Lakhs ]

Average Occupancy ~ 22.60%

Total Available Seats ~ 3567
Total Booked Seats ~ 806

TOTAL 6 DAYS COLLECTION ~ 16,08,445 [ 16.08 Lakhs ]

Note: 5th day Updated Collection - 1,45,313*

----------


## PRINCE

> AKV total ippo ethra ayi? ippo track cheyunnille?  @ParamasivaM  @PRINCE


 @Madhavanunni Bhai AKV tracking undo ippo ?

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

Thanks to - @PRINCE , @Madhavanunni for helping me tracking this  :cheers:   :cheers: 

Special mentions : @Hari Jith , & @Bilalikka Rules

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Thanks to - @PRINCE , @Madhavanunni for helping me tracking this  
> 
> Special mentions : @Hari Jith , & @Bilalikka Rules


Thankz Bhai  :salut: 
pls track and update anmaria and gupys multi status  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Thanks to - @PRINCE , @Madhavanunni for helping me tracking this  
> 
> Special mentions : @Hari Jith , & @Bilalikka Rules


Thanks macha 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

Anuranga karikkin vellam multi collection @Bilalikka Rules

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Anuranga karikkin vellam multi collection @Bilalikka Rules


Stopped....!

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Louise Pothen

> 


Good  :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


*
Total 4 Days 30.51 Lakhs : SUPERB*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Cochin Plexes Update:-
**
*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## yathra

> 


89% kidu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

@POKIRI first page update cheyenda time ayi

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI first page update cheyenda time ayi


enthokkeyaa update aan ulle

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> enthokkeyaa update aan ulle


akv,kabali ( tamil movie recrd grsser),pretham ithellaam 1C+ nedi run theernnu

kasaba,sultan,an mariya 60+ laks

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Robinhood

> 


Angane Jayettanum oru solo 1cr kitti :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Niyas Naz

> enthokkeyaa update aan ulle


1Cr club il AKV, Pretham add cheyy

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *ALL TIME TOP 3 OPENINGS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES*





> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> 
> *1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]_ 
> 
> _2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_
> 
> _3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> ...


Ithu 2 um edit cheyyu

1. Kabali - 30.21 Lakhs = 95 shows
2. Sultan - ? @PRINCE
3. Charlie =

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## POKIRI

> Ithu 2 um edit cheyyu
> 
> 1. Kabali - 30.21 Lakhs = 95 shows
> 2. Sultan - ? @PRINCE
> 3. Charlie =


sultan how much

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

50K Views For This Thread  :Good:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*JANATHA GARAGAE FIRST DAY COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION ~ 

*

----------


## ParamasivaM

*50K viewers*......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ParamasivaM

Final update with minor changes. *Cinemax 9AM* was not available. Thus, collections or seats for that particular show was not taken into consideration.

----------


## renjuus

Gr8 work @ParamasivaM  :Thnku:  @Bilalikka Rules  :Thnku:  (than cheythittundengil mathram copy paste aanel Illa  :Nono: )

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Gr8 work @ParamasivaM  @Bilalikka Rules  (than cheythittundengil mathram copy paste aanel Illa )


Kurach Cheythu,Kooduthal Baakiyullavara  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan

Rest day for paraman and prince  :Biggrin:

----------


## perumal

great work guys  :Drum:

----------


## Sreerag V S

great work  :Drum:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*JANATHA GARAGE 3 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION ~ (2nd Day Hartal)

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*PRETHAM 23 DAYS COCHIN MULTIPLEX COLLECTION ~

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*EXTRA SHW 10.40PM @ PVR NOT INCLUDED ; ADDING IT,FD COLLECTION 8.4L+*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

IRUMUGAN DAY 1 COCHI

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Big Thanx To Our Multiplex Trackers @PRINCE @4EVER @Saathan @ParamasivaM @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @josemon17

----------


## Saathan

> Big Thanx To Our Multiplex Trackers @PRINCE @4EVER @Saathan @ParamasivaM @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @josemon17


"pinne njanum" ennumkoodi parayam ayirunnu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> "pinne njanum" ennumkoodi parayam ayirunnu...


Njan Ithu Ivde Idumpol Ellaam Koode Njaana Cheyyunnath Enna Thetidarana Ivark Venda  :Biggrin:  Team Work  :Drum:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Robinhood

Irumugan 16 sh ulluvenkilum ullathu heavy aanallo....Athum avg/below avg reports vannittum...Chiyan :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

> 


27 shows still 90% illa alle athum saturday with good wom appol ithinte gross 3 days 5.22 ennu parayunna figures vishwasikkam  :Laughing:

----------


## veecee

> 


Polichu  :Band: 
Well done @Bilalikka Rules @ParamasivaM @Saathan @PRINCE @Harijith and others


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

WCJyude first day updates onnum kandillalloo????

----------


## renjuus

> 27 shows still 90% illa alle athum saturday with good wom appol ithinte gross 3 days 5.22 ennu parayunna figures vishwasikkam


cinepolisile reserve now pay later enna option illengil pushpam pole 90% adichene... :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## renjuus

> 



valare pettennu vannallo  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Appo ini ulla shows ellaam sold out aayalleee
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band: :

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> valare pettennu vannallo


Valare pettenn HF aayal,valare pettenn colln  :cheers:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Valare pettenn HF aayal,valare pettenn colln


da
idaykide check chyanne
*valla adittional show vallom add chythal aa collection nammal veettil kondu poyenum paranju nenjathadi n karachil kanendi varum*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> da
> idaykide check chyanne
> *valla adittional show vallom add chythal aa collection nammal veettil kondu poyenum paranju nenjathadi n karachil kanendi varum*


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> da
> idaykide check chyanne
> *valla adittional show vallom add chythal aa collection nammal veettil kondu poyenum paranju nenjathadi n karachil kanendi varum*


ithu @renjuus -ine mathram uddeshichaanu  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> ithu @renjuus -ine mathram uddeshichaanu


Renjuus namade muthalle banglu cheta  :Kicking:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Renjuus namade muthalle banglu cheta


Muthe ponne karayalle  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ithu @renjuus -ine mathram uddeshichaanu


 :Laughing: 
njanoru vyakthiye alla udeshichathu :lion:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

> 


ithinu ithuvare ulla avg occupancy like oozham etranu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@sachin

----------


## sachin

> @sachin


btwn 77% okke excellent opening ano  :Laughing: 
 :Thnku:  4 d info..............
gr8 job team fk.................
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## USTHAAD

Innathe MULTI collection varaaraayo..?  OPPAM

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## jackey

A small suggestion is - total number of viewers also may be noted along with total collection.. Currently for oppam, 22862 + day 2 viewers from the data in this thread. (5322+Day2+5513+6084+5943).. 

Drishyam timeil ulla multi ticket rates aayirikkillallo ippozhullathu.. Will again increase after 3 years.. Eg for comparisons like Drishyam vs Premam in EKM multi, collectionte koode viewer count koodi undel nannakum.. Since inflation factor wont come..

Kooduthal aalukal kanda cinema alle, Kooduthal collect cheitha cinemayekkal munnil varunnathu..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> A small suggestion is - total number of viewers also may be noted along with total collection.. Currently for oppam, 22862 + day 2 viewers from the data in this thread. (5322+Day2+5513+6084+5943).. 
> 
> Drishyam timeil ulla multi ticket rates aayirikkillallo ippozhullathu.. Will again increase after 3 years.. Eg for comparisons like Drishyam vs Premam in EKM multi, collectionte koode viewer count koodi undel nannakum.. Since inflation factor wont come..
> 
> Kooduthal aalukal kanda cinema alle, Kooduthal collect cheitha cinemayekkal munnil varunnathu..


Will Try.........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

> 


Monday super nalla kidu collxn vannalle BMSil Oppam rating etranu  :Rolling Eyes: 
enthayalum full festival holiday vannathu oru advtg anu very good collxn n gr8 wrk by team fk  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Monday super nalla kidu collxn vannalle BMSil Oppam rating etranu 
> enthayalum full festival holiday vannathu oru advtg anu very good collxn n gr8 wrk by team fk


79% rating BMS

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Oppam Crossed 50 Lakhs Mark In 6 Days | Better Collection Than Yesterday | Uthraada Paachil Effect Onnumilla*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## udaips

Fastest 1 cr ethu padamanu?

----------


## HighnesS

> Fastest 1 cr ethu padamanu?


Charlie anennu thonnunnu.9 days.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Fastest 1 cr ethu padamanu?


Just Check First Page Of This Thread

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Niyas Naz

> 


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## david john

kpac aarum track cheyan athu nirbagyakaramai poi

----------


## shameenls

Bro arkkelum premam first wk ekm multy and tvm velli nakshathram collection report tharan okkumoo?? Pls

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Oppam Todays Multiplex Collection

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Oozham Todays Multiplex Collection !!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Another Achievement !!  :cheers:  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  :cheers:  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  :Smile:  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@ALEXI ee report HD kitumo

----------


## Saathan

:FK ROCKZ:  :cheers:

----------


## perumal

:Drum:   :Drum: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


Kidu Proud Moment for FK  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 
esp remebering the brain behind this tracking system @praviatfk  :salut:  pathbreaking inventor @praviatfk in the KBO analysis...........
 ee oru invention kondu pala thallalum pidikkan patty hope fk will invent new process like this in the future too so that we can all get a clear picture of KBO figures.....................
so fk contribution to KBO analysis  are the showcount and multitracking system, no other forums found anything new other than follow these systems. FK is always leading the way...................
Also need to mention team FK who are tracking this system and updating the collection gr8 work and big  :salut: 
Keep rocking FK continue the good work  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Niyas Naz

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan



Congrats  :Clap:  

Mattulavar Oppam maathram Track cheythapol Ivide ella films um Track cheyth...

Also special Mention to  @PRINCE  , Twitter loode anu multi fig kooduthal per arijath....  Continue like This

----------


## ALEXI

> @ALEXI ee report HD kitumo


Illa..athaanu athinte maximum resolution....venel kurach enlarge cheyth idaam

----------


## sachin

> Illa..athaanu athinte maximum resolution....venel kurach enlarge cheyth idaam


 :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Sal kk

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


FK  :Drum:  :Drum: 
Congratulations to all behind this achievement  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Kidu Proud Moment for FK 
> esp remebering the brain behind this tracking system @praviatfk  pathbreaking inventor @praviatfk in the KBO analysis...........
>  ee oru invention kondu pala thallalum pidikkan patty hope fk will invent new process like this in the future too so that we can all get a clear picture of KBO figures.....................
> so* fk contribution to KBO analysis  are the showcount and multitracking system, no other forums found anything new other than follow these systems. FK is always leading the way...................*
> Also need to mention team FK who are tracking this system and updating the collection gr8 work and big 
> Keep rocking FK continue the good work


 :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## AKKU1221

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


Pinnaniyil pravarthicha ellarkum abhinandhanangal...:D

----------


## renjuus

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


kidu...congrats FK team...... :FK ROCKZ:   :salut:

----------


## Robinhood

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


Marana mass :Clap:  :Clap: 
 @praviatfk multiplex tracking nte upanjathavinu oru big salute :FK ROCKZ: 
Ee multi track cheyyunna @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI 
@ Bilalikka Rules @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan angane ellarkkum a big thanx  :FK ROCKZ: 
Multi collection nokkanum Theatre update nokkanum FDFS review nokkanum annum innum ella medias um cinema pravarthakarum sadharanakkarum fans um angane nana thurayil petta aalkkarudeyum first choice fk thanne...

----------


## Robinhood

> Kidu Proud Moment for FK 
> esp remebering the brain behind this tracking system @praviatfk  pathbreaking inventor @praviatfk in the KBO analysis...........
>  ee oru invention kondu pala thallalum pidikkan patty hope fk will invent new process like this in the future too so that we can all get a clear picture of KBO figures.....................
> so fk contribution to KBO analysis  are the showcount and multitracking system, no other forums found anything new other than follow these systems. FK is always leading the way...................
> Also need to mention team FK who are tracking this system and updating the collection gr8 work and big 
> Keep rocking FK continue the good work


 :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ: 
 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Robinhood

South Live nte innathe Report :FK ROCKZ: 



http://ml.southlive.in/movie/film-de...er-oppam-leads

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> South Live nte innathe Report
> 
> 
> 
> http://ml.southlive.in/movie/film-de...er-oppam-leads


 :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:  ....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ballu

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


Congrats to entire team who track BO collections....great  :Band:

----------


## Guitarist

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


Congratulations everyone..

 :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Multiplex Collection Update ~

#Oppam Crossed ₹ 1Cr At Cochin Multiplexes | Final Collection By 10:40 PM

----------


## AKKU1221

> Multiplex Collection Update ~
> 
> #Oppam Crossed ₹ 1Cr At Cochin Multiplexes | Final Collection By 10:40 PM


woiting... 10:50 aayi

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> woiting... 10:50 aayi


Pan Cinemas Late Night Shw Fast Filling Aayla,10 Minsil Idaam

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## renjuus

> Pan Cinemas Late Night Shw Fast Filling Aayla,10 Minsil Idaam


HF...... :Yes3:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Oppam Cochin Multiplex Collection Update [ 11 Days ] - ₹ 1.02Cr | Todays Multiplex Collection ₹ 10.05 Lakhs | Overall Occupancy - 93%

----------


## PRINCE

> 


*
1. Chalie ~ 1,05,59,258 in 9 Days

2. JSR ~ 1,05,48,202 in 9 Days

3. AAA - Aprox 1 Cr in 10 days

4. Oppam ~ 1,01,70,085 in 11 Days

5. kali ~  1,00,08,087 in 11 Days*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#IruMugan Cochin MUltiplex Collection Update [ 11 Days ] ₹44.82 Lakhs | 11th Day Collection - ₹3.65 Lakhs | Overall Occupancy - 83%

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Oozham Cochin Multiplex Collection Update [ 11 Days ] - ₹ 67.99Lakhs | Todays Multiplex Collection ₹ 5.22 Lakhs | Overall Occupancy - 67%

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#WelcomeToCentralJail#W2CJ Cochin Multiplex Collection Update [ 9 Days ] - ₹ 40.2 Lakhs | Todays Multiplex Collection ₹ 4.01 Lakhs | Overall Occupancy - 72%

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#OruMuthassiGadha#OMG Cochin Multiplex Collection Update [ 5 Days ] - ₹ 15.95 Lakhs | Todays Multiplex Collection ₹ 3.81 Lakhs | Overall Occupancy - 76%

----------


## sachin

> 


still charlie holds the fastest 1cr movie in malayalam gr8  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 
 appol DQnte oru nalla wom varunna padam vannal  :Ho:

----------


## USTHAAD

> still charlie holds the fastest 1cr movie in malayalam gr8 
>  appol DQnte oru nalla wom varunna padam vannal


Charlie ethra showsil ninnaa 1cr adiche..? 
& OPPAM..?

----------


## sachin

> Charlie ethra showsil ninnaa 1cr adiche..? 
> & OPPAM..?


charlie first day 54 pinne shows 30 anennanu orma so around 300 shows ayirikkum  charlie threadil nokkiyal correct ariyam...............
oppam total etra shows ayi??above 300 kanille??? :Thinking:

----------


## sachin

@PRINCE @josemon1 @Bilalikka Rules charlie n oppam etra shows arunnu ennu ariyumo ekm multiyil  :Thinking:

----------


## Niyas Naz

> @PRINCE @josemon1 @Bilalikka Rules charlie n oppam etra shows arunnu ennu ariyumo ekm multiyil


*Charlie ~ 329 Shows

JSR ~ 339 Sh

OPPAM ~ 339 Sh*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> still charlie holds the fastest 1cr movie in malayalam gr8 
> appol DQnte oru nalla wom varunna padam vannal



atharunnu _Kammattippadam_, athu TOP 5 -il illa.  :Read:

----------


## sachin

> atharunnu _Kammattippadam_, athu TOP 5 -il illa.


kooduthal vayichu padikalle  :Killyou: 
A certified Rajeev ravi movie best kanna best DQ ullathu kondu 1crclubil athu kayari............
njan udheshiche BD level entertaining n wom ulla padam anu..................

----------


## sachin

> *Charlie ~ 329 Shows
> 
> JSR ~ 339 Sh
> 
> OPPAM ~ 339 Sh*


 :Thnku:  niyaz gr8 without festival season n not so good wom like oppam n stiff opposition from 2C still Charlie leads  itself show how strong is DQ : :Race:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

12th day updates vannille...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 12th day updates vannille...


Njaan busy aayrnu | kurach kazhinju itekaam

----------


## POKIRI

> Another Achievement !!  Today's The New Indian Express Kerala Edition !! Proud Moment  ,Thanks To Multiplex Trackers @praviatfk ( Ithu Kandu Pidichayaal  ) @josemon17 @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Hari Jith @Madhavanunni @4EVER @POKIRI @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan


 FK dawwwww  :Punk:  ithokke kand kore ennathinte kuru potti olikkanundaavum  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## sachin

btwn bilalikka shows vachum fastest 1cr adicha top 3 films poster ittal kollamayirunnu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## sachin

ekm multi collxn puthiya updates vannille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AKKU1221

@Bilalikka Rules enthiyee item ? :Bigboss:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## perumal

Oozham 1cr adikuo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Oozham 1cr adikuo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ee Weekend Pole Irikum........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Bilalikka Rules enthiyee item ?


Onam Kazhinjapol Ichiri Busy Aay

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Oppam 14th Day Collection 6.43Lak+ 

Total -1.19Cr



Detailed Aay Nale Idaam,Busy Aan  :Ok:

----------


## perumal

Ethra percent und inn

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Ethra percent und inn
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


6.43 * 100 / (5.98 * 100/64.18 ) ....  :Bheeman:

----------


## sachin

> 6.43 * 100 / (5.98 * 100/64.18 ) ....


etra % undennu chodhichappol ittathano ithenthanennu manasilayilla simple ayi parayan patille  :Thinking:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Oppam Ozhichulla Matu Movies Collection 1 Day Idavit Post Cheyyuvolluo

----------


## ALEXI

> etra % undennu chodhichappol ittathano ithenthanennu manasilayilla simple ayi parayan patille

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

> 


 @udaips  :Laughing: ........

----------


## udaips

> 


Aadyayitta ente peril okke troll irangane.... sadharana cheethaviliya kittaru....  :Clap3:

----------


## Varghese Valavil

@Bilalikka Rules

OMG..Just asking  spreadsheet shows 16 shows..  

 From Sept 20 18 shows undayirunnu.. 2 shows added @ Pan Cinema

Sep 21 19 Shows undayirunnu ( 2 at Pan , 1 extra at Cinemax or Qcinema) 

Today 18 shows undu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## SachinMammookka

innu entha collectionil ithra idivu varan karyam weekend varunne kondu aano 




>

----------


## perumal

> 


 :Gathering: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> innu entha collectionil ithra idivu varan karyam weekend varunne kondu aano


Working day effect... wednesday holiday aayondu tuesday evening kidu status vannu... ini innu evening showsinu nalla status varendathanu

----------


## BangaloreaN

@Bilalikka Rules

Imgur-inu pakaram Flickr use cheythu nokkamo?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Bilalikka Rules
> 
> Imgur-inu pakaram Flickr use cheythu nokkamo?


Aduthath muthal cheyyaam

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aduthath muthal cheyyaam


Ok, athinu account veno ennonnu nokki vachekku.
 @ALEXI, account veno?

----------


## ALEXI

> Ok, athinu account veno ennonnu nokki vachekku.
>  @ALEXI, account veno?


yahoo account venam

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yahoo account venam


Alexiyude account details ellam poyikkanum  :Laughing: 

http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/yahoo...breach-1465373

----------


## PRINCE

> @Bilalikka Rules
> 
> OMG..Just asking  spreadsheet shows 16 shows..  
> 
>  From Sept 20 18 shows undayirunnu.. 2 shows added @ Pan Cinema
> 
> Sep 21 19 Shows undayirunnu ( 2 at Pan , 1 extra at Cinemax or Qcinema) 
> 
> Today 18 shows undu...


Sep 21st muthal aanu pan 2 shows add cheythathu..Sep 20th 1 show added at Q cinemas..

Sep 20th - 17 shows

Sep 21st - 19 Shows

Sep 22nd - 19 Shows

----------


## ALEXI

> Alexiyude account details ellam poyikkanum 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/yahoo...breach-1465373


Daivam sahayichu kuzhappam onnumilla

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## SachinMammookka

innum kuravu aaanalllo enthayalum 2 lkhs kittumayirikkum 






>

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> innum kuravu aaanalllo enthayalum 2 lkhs kittumayirikkum


Innalathekal kooduthala

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Innalathekal kooduthala


yes thats true but oru gradual decrease aayirunnilla athu kondu chodhichatha

----------


## sachin

> 


ithentha echo ano randu thavana ittekunne....
btwn bilalikka ithuvare  ulla oppathinte total % eduthal etra varum  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ithentha echo ano randu thavana ittekunne....
> btwn bilalikka ithuvare  ulla oppathinte total % eduthal etra varum


Imgur blocked ayavarkku vendi.

----------


## sachin

> Imgur blocked ayavarkku vendi.


 :Ok: ..............

----------


## Venuvakeel

> 


Sorry ---- 2747/6758 = 40.64 % alle .....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Sorry ---- 2747/6758 = 40.64 % alle .....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Sorry ---- 2747/6758 = 40.64 % alle .....


Thanks for noticing the mistake. Last 6 days same mistake undayirunnu. All corrected.

----------


## Venuvakeel

> 


Thank you for the immediate response

----------


## USTHAAD

bakki padangalude tracking nirthiyoo

----------


## PRINCE

> bakki padangalude tracking nirthiyoo


illa.. innum naaleyum ella padathintem updates idum.. pinne gap ittu idullu except Oppam

----------


## PRINCE

Pinne bangalikalude arivilekku.. OPPAM Cochin Multi collection tracking Supervisor Lal bakthudu @Saathan aanu !! Appo bangaalisnte karachil nirthi illelum sound kurachu kurakkanam ennu abyarthikkunnu apekshikkunnu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Edited

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Robinhood

Marana mass update...Thnx team fk... :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Baazigar

> _
> 
> 13. ACTORS WITH MOST 1 CR GROSSERS -_ _
> __                                                -                                             - DULQUER SALMAAN - 6 -[UH, ABCD, BD, VIKRAMADITHYAN, CHARLIE, KALI, KAMMATTIPPAADAM]
> _


7 aayallo...

----------


## Mike

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good Job  :Namichu:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Good Job


Ithellam Njan Alla Cheyunnath,Oru Team Aanu  :Yes2: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## POKIRI

> 7 aayallo...


thanx for reminding  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## nmaks

rule anna repped ........................

----------


## Mike

> Ithellam Njan Alla Cheyunnath,Oru Team Aanu 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kudos to entire TEam ...  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Southlive :)



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Vamban

Oozham 1cr chance undo?????

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> Oozham 1cr chance undo?????


Oppam 2 cr, Oozham 1 Cr, and OMG 50 L touch cheyyan chance undu... 10 more days left

----------


## udaips

> Oppam 2 cr, Oozham 1 Cr, and OMG 50 L touch cheyyan chance undu... 10 more days left


Ithu moonninum chance kuravanu.... Oozham and OMG may just fell short... Oppam may end up around 1.7

----------


## mukkuvan

Kudos to the entire team .....




> Southlive :)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Oozham 1cr chance undo?????


Less chance

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Venuvakeel

> 



Hi
, Irumugan -VIP 44.52% is there but no collection amount ? is it mistake

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Hi
> , Irumugan -VIP 44.52% is there but no collection amount ? is it mistake


Yes,show illayrnu,but athil % edit cheyyan vit poy

----------


## Venuvakeel

> Yes,show illayrnu,but athil % edit cheyyan vit poy


Ok

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Ekm multies top 10engana???



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ekm multies top 10engana???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


First pagilund

----------


## Niyas Naz

> Ekm multies top 10engana???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Page 1 il multi record stats ellam und..check it

----------


## Niyas Naz

*JILLA(2014) AT KOCHIPLEXES ~ 41.9L*

----------


## Niyas Naz

Jilla BOI Fig anu..annu arum Jilla de BOI fig follow cheythilla.ipo pinne pazhaya datas thappi eduthath anu

----------


## udaips

BTR final Multi gross ethra aayirunnu??? Front page-il kandilla

----------


## Madhavanunni

> BTR final Multi gross ethra aayirunnu??? Front page-il kandilla


1.25cr undenna oorma

----------


## Madhavanunni

Pranjiyettan cinemax BOI figures ullavar ivide idamo?

----------


## Niyas Naz

*TOP TAMIL GROSSERS IN KOCHIPLEXES SINCE 2012*



*1.Kabali(2016) - 1.45Cr (6 Plexes)

2. I (2015)  - 1.2Cr (4 Plexes)

3. Theri(2016) - 70+L (6 Plexes)

4. Irumugan(2016) - 60+L (6 Plexes)

5. 24(2016) - 60L(6 Plexes)

6. Jilla(2014) - 41.9L (3 Plexes)

7. Thuppaki(2012) - 30L Approx ( 2Plexes)*





* KATHTHI BOI Fig Available alla..Most probably will b above Jilla

----------


## PRINCE

2016 Tracked movies nte list  idaan try cheyaam

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Oppam Multiplex Collection 24 Days

15,937,568 (1.59Cr)

Todays Colln - 4.55L

Oppam Multiplexil 1 Lak Aalkar Kandu...

Detail Aayt Nale Idaam




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> Oppam Multiplex Collection 24 Days
> 
> 15,937,568 (1.59Cr)
> 
> Todays Colln - 4.55L
> 
> Oppam Multiplexil 1 Lak Aalkar Kandu...
> 
> Detail Aayt Nale Idaam
> ...


Innu 4.55lksooo....
Heavy.... super strong thanne...

2cr adikkaanulla potential undippozhum but.....
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## perumal

> *TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> **1.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr
> 
> 2.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr
> 
> 3.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr
> 
> ...


???
ee list il updates enthelum undo

----------


## narain

updates onnum illey?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> updates onnum illey?


Colln ellaam orumichidum

----------


## vinodkailas

> Colln ellaam orumichidum


Oppam : Kochin multiplex 1.7Cr akumennu thonnunu innathodu koodi alle.

----------


## POKIRI

> ???
> ee list il updates enthelum undo


 illallo...enthei..??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kumarettan

Ini puli vannale enthengilum nadakkoo

----------


## sachin

multi latest update onnumille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Innu night full update varum  :Ok:

----------


## perumal

> illallo...enthei..??


chuma choyichatha :

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Irumugan 29 Days 62.5 Lakhs

W2CJ 27 days 54.5 Lakhs

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## SachinMammookka

Joppan ethre undu 5 lakhs kaanumo?

----------


## Kannadi

Joppano

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Mike

> 


l
late booking thudangiyittum 76% oke vannulle... nale kidukkum  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## kumarettan

Murugan thudangi......

----------


## Varghese Valavil

@Bilalikka Rules 

*Thanks... 

Please follow Kavi Multi Run* **

----------


## vinodkailas

> 


Bilalikka... Oru doubt und. Check cheyumo. Q CInemas - 352 seat alle
352*6 - 2112 alle

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Bilalikka... Oru doubt und. Check cheyumo. Q CInemas - 352 seat alle
> 352*6 - 2112 alle


 Q cinemas 5 shows in 342 seater. 1 show in 174 seater. Total nokku.

----------


## Veiwer11

Joppan & Puli collection enik kaanan pattunnillallo . athin mumpullatht Ok...
Joppan &puli images kaanunnillla

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## mukkuvan

Taking it to the next level by including other Multiplexes... Great work team  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ: 




>

----------


## vinodkailas

> Q cinemas 5 shows in 342 seater. 1 show in 174 seater. Total nokku.


352 alle. mukalil oru 10 seats undallo. athu count cheyille.
Yes oru show 174 seater.

----------


## Cinemalover

@ParamasivaM - Tcr Inox Collection Ariyumo,All shows were House full 
Clt Film city - All shows were House full

----------


## ParamasivaM

> @ParamasivaM - Tcr Inox Collection Ariyumo,All shows were House full 
> Clt Film city - All shows were House full


Inox 6.5 lakhs above vannekkum, Assuming that all shows were HF. Avide tracking possible alla.
Film city also not possible.

----------


## Cinemalover

@ParamasivaM - 352 seater aanu Screen 2 - 10 seats count cheythitilla  :Ok:

----------


## Cinemalover

> Inox 6.5 lakhs above vannekkum


Thanks bhai  :Thnku:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 352 alle. mukalil oru 10 seats undallo. athu count cheyille.
> Yes oru show 174 seater.


Ya mukalilathe 10 seat count cheyyarilla. Rate ariyilla also status. oru film num count cheyyarilla mukalilathe seats

----------


## vinodkailas

Pulimurugan official Fb page post kandu : Kochi Multiplex 15,02,230 - 98.77%

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Pulimurugan official Fb page post kandu : Kochi Multiplex 15,02,230 - 98.77%


Fans maintain cheyyunna page alle, also other forum's collections.. FK collection mattamundakilla.

----------


## Cinemalover

> Inox 6.5 lakhs above vannekkum, Assuming that all shows were HF. Avide tracking possible alla.
> Film city also not possible.


Ok  :Thumbup1:

----------


## arjunan

> 


Thodupuzha angamaly kkal okke collection undallo.. ashirwad vannathode thodupuzha heavy aayi....

----------


## renjuus

Gr8 work team Fk.a big  :salut:  to all the members of the team.  :Namichu:  :Namichu: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Venuvakeel

> 


Hi, VIP is a mistake i feel ... it was much more,  728 seats were available 670 booked

----------


## Hari

Thanks Paramashivam...Kidu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Corrected

----------


## wayanadan

*joppan 26 show 6.88 lakhs 
murugan 47 show  14.97 lakhs 

joppanum ottum moshamalla*  :Good:

----------


## narain

> *joppan 26 show 6.88 lakhs 
> murugan 47 show  14.97 lakhs 
> 
> joppanum ottum moshamalla*


But occupancy kudey count cheyanam.....
Jopan-26 shows-76.5℅
Puli-47shows-98.7℅

----------


## ALEXI

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/kerala-box-...iplexes-698833

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> http://www.ibtimes.co.in/kerala-box-...iplexes-698833


Adipoli  :Band:

----------


## maryland

FK shining... :Clap:

----------


## mukkuvan

CONGRATS Multiplex Coln Tracking Team... You are getting more and more recognition now a days....  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ: 




> http://www.ibtimes.co.in/kerala-box-...iplexes-698833

----------


## renjuus

> *joppan 26 show 6.88 lakhs 
> murugan 47 show  14.97 lakhs 
> 
> joppanum ottum moshamalla*


nere thirichaanengil sakhaavu kure ennekkollu and lol ittene... :Biggrin:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Multiplex Collection*

----------


## Saathan

> *Multiplex Collection*


20 shows kooduhal undenkil athum full ayenne...  :Band:

----------


## renjuus

> *Multiplex Collection*



Kidu...thanx bilalikkaa  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ukcr

99.38%..unbelievable stuff!!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ARIES

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*CARNIVAL CINEMAS

Thanks To Team FK 

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*ASHIRWAD COLLECTION*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## SachinMammookka

Bhai innu 30 shows aayirunnalloo... enthelum mistake patiyoo 





>

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Bhai innu 30 shows aayirunnalloo... enthelum mistake patiyoo


corrected..................

----------


## SachinMammookka

> corrected..................


Bhai sorry to trouble you but onnude chk cheyyamo I have posted the VIP and Cinepolis updates again in Joppan main thread and let me know if it was any technical error....

----------


## wayanadan

> nere thirichaanengil sakhaavu kure ennekkollu and lol ittene...


*pinnenthaaaaaa*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


* kuzhappamillaaaaaallo*

----------


## USTHAAD

> *ARIES
> 
> *


ARIES ile 3rd day collection ippozhee ittooooo
100% occupancy sure

just 17tckts remaining for the day...

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## vinodkailas

TY. Billalikka and the entire teAM

----------


## sachin

oppam and oozham multi collxn etrayi 2cr n 1cr chance undo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## renjuus

> oppam and oozham multi collxn etrayi 2cr n 1cr chance undo


dn  knw much abt oozham...Oppam chance kuravaanu..puli koluthiyathode show  reduction vannittundu..1.8-1.9 okke aanu maximum chance....innathode  1.75 cross cheyyum ennu vichaarikkunnu...nt sure..engilum aa range  aayirikkum...

----------


## sachin

> dn  knw much abt oozham...Oppam chance kuravaanu..puli koluthiyathode show  reduction vannittundu..1.8-1.9 okke aanu maximum chance....innathode  1.75 cross cheyyum ennu vichaarikkunnu...nt sure..engilum aa range  aayirikkum...


 :Ok:  etra show vachundu 2um oozham 90+ ayille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## renjuus

> etra show vachundu 2um oozham 90+ ayille


oppam 7-8 shows aanu innale..innu check cheythillaa..oozham okke 2-3 max aanu..undonnu polum ariyillaa...90+ okke sure aanu...90-1cril nilkkumennu thonnunnu...

----------


## sachin

> oppam 7-8 shows aanu innale..innu check cheythillaa..oozham okke 2-3 max aanu..undonnu polum ariyillaa...90+ okke sure aanu...90-1cril nilkkumennu thonnunnu...


 :Ok:   :Thnku:  4 d info.................

----------


## vinodkailas

Oppam 7 shows

----------


## vinodkailas

Oozham 2 Shows

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> oppam and oozham multi collxn etrayi 2cr n 1cr chance undo


Oozham Chance Illa,Oppam 1 Week Orumichidaam

----------


## AKKU1221

Enik oppam 2 cr adikanam ennu bhayngara agraham aarunu.

----------


## pnikhil007

> Enik oppam 2 cr adikanam ennu bhayngara agraham aarunu.


Multiplex tracking illayirunnenkil thalli malarthamayirunnalle.... :p 

Thalkalam velli tvm  collection tharum..athu vachu aagrahangal okke theertho..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Enik oppam 2 cr adikanam ennu bhayngara agraham aarunu.


............................................

----------


## Jibby M

Pathemari dawww 😂😂

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## AKKU1221

> 


Ithinta design eniku nanney bodichu , espescially the use of blood red. :Thumbup:

----------


## AKKU1221

It should have got more number shows. Highest one day collection enthaanu kaanichu koduthene.

----------


## Jazzy

@Bilalikka Rules .. ithupole Mattu main centersile collection track cheyyan pattumo ?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 


 Originally Posted by *PRINCE* 
_First 3 Days EKM MUlti Collection Toppers

1. Kali ~ 41.97 Lakhs Lakhs

2. Charlie ~ 41.42 Lakhs

3. JSR ~ 39.46 Lakhs


First three days record aanale......_

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## AKKU1221

> Originally Posted by *PRINCE* 
> _First 3 Days EKM MUlti Collection Toppers
> 
> 1. Kali ~ 41.97 Lakhs Lakhs
> 
> 2. Charlie ~ 41.42 Lakhs
> 
> 3. JSR ~ 39.46 Lakhs
> 
> ...



Athey time highest weekend gross ithu kondooyi. Time to update front page @Bilalikka Rules

----------


## PRINCE

> Originally Posted by *PRINCE* 
> _First 3 Days EKM MUlti Collection Toppers
> 
> 1. Kali ~ 41.97 Lakhs Lakhs
> 
> 2. Charlie ~ 41.42 Lakhs
> 
> 3. JSR ~ 39.46 Lakhs
> 
> ...








> Athey time highest weekend gross ithu kondooyi. Time to update front page @Bilalikka Rules


Ningal ellavrum marannu pokunna oraal undu  !! K A B A L I DA  :Laughing:  

mal films il Puli ~ Mothathil next to #Kabali

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Athey time highest weekend gross ithu kondooyi. Time to update front page @Bilalikka Rules


 @POKIRI Aan Thread Owner

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Thanks To Team FK*

----------


## AKKU1221

> Ningal ellavrum marannu pokunna oraal undu  !! K A B A L I DA  
> 
> mal films il Puli ~ Mothathil next to #Kabali


iyoo kabali avidirunottu  :Vandivittu: 

luciferumaytu oru varavu varandi varum  :Race:

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Ningal ellavrum marannu pokunna oraal undu  !! K A B A L I DA  
> 
> mal films il Puli ~ Mothathil next to #Kabali


*marannathalla buddy malayalathil ithalle...*

----------


## PRINCE

> *marannathalla buddy malayalathil ithalle...*


Yes !! Fastest 50 L, 1Cr  (Mal only) , 2C ( all time) murugan aayirikkum..

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Yes !! Fastest 50 L, 1Cr  (Mal only) , 2C ( all time) murugan aayirikkum..


*Thanks buddy*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*90% .....*  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

Biggest 7 day collection JSR alle....79 lk

----------


## Hari

Thanks Bilalikka.....Kollam Carnival 6 shows allayrunno...?

----------


## vinodkailas

1 Crore crossed from tracked multies alone.

----------


## vinodkailas

Ty. Billalikka and the team

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Thanks Bilalikka.....Kollam Carnival 6 shows allayrunno...?


Recheck cheyyaam

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Thanks Bilalikka.....Kollam Carnival 6 shows allayrunno...?


Yes, table mistake aanu for shows. No change in collection

----------


## maryland

> *90% .....*


89.96 % only.
no thallal allowed here.. :Stop:

----------


## wayanadan

> 89.96 % only.
> no thallal allowed here..


*.4 athoru thallal aano ..*  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

> *.4 athoru thallal aano ..*


ithum thallaanallo.. :Doh: 
.04 alle... :Raman:

----------


## wayanadan

> ithum thallaanallo..
> .04 alle...


 :No:   :No:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

_Aries Plex 3rd Day Thoppil Joppan Collection !!

201,852 [ 2.01 Lakhs ]

Avereage Occupancy - 91%_

----------


## Sal kk

Chandrika newspaper

നീണ്ട ഇടവേളക്ക് ശേഷം മെഗാസ്റ്റാറുകളുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ഒരുമിച്ചെത്തിയപ്പോള്* മികച്ച പടം ഏതെന്ന തര്*ക്കവും സ്വാഭാവികം. മികച്ച പടമേതെന്നതിനെ ചൊല്ലി സോഷ്യല്*മീഡിയയില്* ഇരു താരങ്ങളുടെയും ആരാധകര്* തര്*ക്കിക്കുകയുമാണ്. സെപ്തംബര്* 7ന് ഇറങ്ങിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തോപ്പില്* ജോപ്പനും മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ പുലിമുരുകനും മികച്ച അഭിപ്രായങ്ങള്* നേടി മുന്നേറുകയാണ്.

മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്*സുകളില്* കളക്ഷന്* റെക്കോര്*ഡുകള്* തിരുത്തിയാണ് പുലിമുരുകന്റെ മുന്നേറ്റം. സംസ്ഥാനത്ത് 160 തിയറ്ററുകളില്* റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം മൂന്നു ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതല്* കളക്ഷന്* നേടിയ മലയാള ചിത്രമായി മാറിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. കൊച്ചിയിലെ മൂന്ന് മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്*സുകളില്* നിന്നായി 42.85 ലക്ഷമാണ് കളക്ഷന്*. 81.77 ലക്ഷം നേടിയ രജനികാന്തിന്റെ കബാലിക്കാണ് ഗ്രോസ് റെക്കോര്*ഡ്.



മലയാള സിനിമകളില്* കലി, ചാര്*ലി എന്നീ സിനിമകളുടെ ത്രിദിന കളക്ഷന്* റെക്കോര്*ഡാണ് മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രം തിരുത്തിയത്. 41.9 ലക്ഷമായിരുന്നു കലിയുടെ കളക്ഷന്*. മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്*സില്* മൂന്നു ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 126 ഷോ പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കിയ പുലിമുരുകന്* 42.85 ലക്ഷം നേടിയപ്പോള്* 83 ഷോകളില്* നിന്നായി 23.42 ലക്ഷമാണ് തോപ്പില്* ജോപ്പന്* സ്വന്തമാക്കിയതെന്ന് *ബോക്*സോഫീസ് ട്രാക്കേഴ്*സായ കേരള ഫോറം പറയുന്നു*. അതേസമയം മറ്റു തീയേറ്ററുകളിലെ കളക്ഷന്* വിവരങ്ങള്* ഇതുവരെ ലഭ്യമല്ല.
http://www.chandrikadaily.com/pulimu...on-record.html

----------


## mukkuvan

Veendum FK........




> Chandrika newspaper
> 
> നീണ്ട ഇടവേളക്ക് ശേഷം മെഗാസ്റ്റാറുകളുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ഒരുമിച്ചെത്തിയപ്പോള്* മികച്ച പടം ഏതെന്ന തര്*ക്കവും സ്വാഭാവികം. മികച്ച പടമേതെന്നതിനെ ചൊല്ലി സോഷ്യല്*മീഡിയയില്* ഇരു താരങ്ങളുടെയും ആരാധകര്* തര്*ക്കിക്കുകയുമാണ്. സെപ്തംബര്* 7ന് ഇറങ്ങിയ മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെ തോപ്പില്* ജോപ്പനും മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ പുലിമുരുകനും മികച്ച അഭിപ്രായങ്ങള്* നേടി മുന്നേറുകയാണ്.
> 
> മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്*സുകളില്* കളക്ഷന്* റെക്കോര്*ഡുകള്* തിരുത്തിയാണ് പുലിമുരുകന്റെ മുന്നേറ്റം. സംസ്ഥാനത്ത് 160 തിയറ്ററുകളില്* റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം മൂന്നു ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതല്* കളക്ഷന്* നേടിയ മലയാള ചിത്രമായി മാറിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്. കൊച്ചിയിലെ മൂന്ന് മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്*സുകളില്* നിന്നായി 42.85 ലക്ഷമാണ് കളക്ഷന്*. 81.77 ലക്ഷം നേടിയ രജനികാന്തിന്റെ കബാലിക്കാണ് ഗ്രോസ് റെക്കോര്*ഡ്.
> 
> 
> 
> മലയാള സിനിമകളില്* കലി, ചാര്*ലി എന്നീ സിനിമകളുടെ ത്രിദിന കളക്ഷന്* റെക്കോര്*ഡാണ് മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രം തിരുത്തിയത്. 41.9 ലക്ഷമായിരുന്നു കലിയുടെ കളക്ഷന്*. മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്*സില്* മൂന്നു ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 126 ഷോ പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കിയ പുലിമുരുകന്* 42.85 ലക്ഷം നേടിയപ്പോള്* 83 ഷോകളില്* നിന്നായി 23.42 ലക്ഷമാണ് തോപ്പില്* ജോപ്പന്* സ്വന്തമാക്കിയതെന്ന് ബോക്*സോഫീസ് ട്രാക്കേഴ്*സായ കേരള ഫോറം പറയുന്നു. അതേസമയം മറ്റു തീയേറ്ററുകളിലെ കളക്ഷന്* വിവരങ്ങള്* ഇതുവരെ ലഭ്യമല്ല.
> http://www.chandrikadaily.com/pulimu...on-record.html

----------


## Saathan

> 





> *Thanks To Team FK*





> 


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


appo 7daysil 1cr urappikkaaam...

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

> 




Thoppil Joppan 4th Day

----------


## praviatfk

Oppam 2c tight akum alle ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PRINCE

> Oppam 2c tight akum alle ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


2C adikkaan chance undu

----------


## ballu

> 2C adikkaan chance undu


kochi multiplexil top Mal grossers ethu okke annu ??

----------


## Louise Pothen

> 


കാവ്യനായകൻ  :Yahbuhuha: 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> kochi multiplexil top Mal grossers ethu okke annu ??





> *TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> **1.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr
> 
> 2.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr
> 
> 3.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr
> 
> ...


Service Charge is included for BOI tracked movies !!

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*40 lakhs*  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


99.58% occupancy on 5th day
 :Band:  :Band: 
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 2C adikkaan chance undu


 oppam ippo ethra aayi

----------


## chandru

Puli aiming 3cr at kochi plexes!

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> Puli aiming 3cr at kochi plexes!


* 14th day 2 cr cross cheyyuvanel chance undu..*

----------


## renjuus

> 2C adikkaan chance undu


eppo arnd 1.80 crores alle aayittulluuu.....20 lakhs venam..kuravu shows alle ulluuu.....chance kurav aanu ennu thonnunnuu....

----------


## Louise Pothen

> eppo arnd 1.80 crores alle aayittulluuu.....20 lakhs venam..kuravu shows alle ulluuu.....chance kurav aanu ennu thonnunnuu....


Chance illa 🤗

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Chance illa 珞
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


 :Ok: ...............

----------


## PRINCE

> oppam ippo ethra aayi


Around 1.8cr.. Naale ithu vare ulla update idaam  :Yes:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE

> 


Fastest 50 lakhs on the way !!

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 6 Days Cochin Multi Collection update*

----------


## Abhijith019

> *Pulimurugan 6 Days Cochin Multi Collection update*


Grand total 87 or 89?

----------


## PRINCE

> Grand total 87 or 89?


87 .. vl correct it

----------


## PRINCE

Updated

----------


## ParamasivaM

*HQ

*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

...........

----------


## san

> *FILMS WITH 1 Cr Or ABOVE IN GROSS [In the order of Release]
> ==================================================  ===
> 
> **1. USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> 2. ABCD [2013]
> 
> 3. MEMORIES [2013]
> 
> ...



first page super aanallo. @POKIRI

BTR ethrayaayirunnu..

Mammukka second best etha?

----------


## renjuus

> 


So ithaavum ikka yude second film to cross 1 cr in multies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> first page super aanallo. @POKIRI
> 
> BTR ethrayaayirunnu..
> 
> Mammukka second best etha?


BTR 1.2cr matto aanennu thonnunnu.second PN aavum 70+ undu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

consecutive 1cr movies in KOCHI MULTIES & 50lk in ARIESPLEX

MUNTHIRIVALLIKAL koodi kidukkiyaal heavy

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## mission impossible

> *HQ
> 
> *


Bai, PVR il 10 il 8show alle HF ennu ittirikkunne

Appo engane aanu 50 HF shows out of 51 akunne

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Bai, PVR il 10 il 8show alle HF ennu ittirikkunne
> 
> Appo engane aanu 50 HF shows out of 51 akunne


 50 cross cheythath ethra shows il anennu aanu ittekkunnathu,

----------


## mission impossible

> 50 cross cheythath ethra shows il anennu aanu ittekkunnathu,


Crossed 50HF shows in PVR cinemas out of 51 shows, ennu thanne alle ittekkunne............

----------


## POKIRI

> first page super aanallo. @POKIRI
> 
> BTR ethrayaayirunnu..
> 
> Mammukka second best etha?


 thanks  :Thnku:  BTR 1.20 around aayirunnenn thonnanu...2nd best PN...70 lakhs range....Joppan will now go past that and settle at 2nd for him...

----------


## renjuus

> thanks  BTR 1.20 around aayirunnenn thonnanu...2nd best PN...70 lakhs range....Joppan will now go past that and settle at 2nd for him...


Joppan btrine kadathaan chance undallo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KARNAN

> Joppan btrine kadathaan chance undallo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chance valare kurava  :Hmmm:

----------


## perumal

nale muthal max possible ethra anu....puli 41 shows and joppan 21 alle nale muthal !!

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## renjuus

@ParamasivaM @Bilalikka Rules joppante innalathe updates kandillaaaa

----------


## POKIRI

> Joppan btrine kadathaan chance undallo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 eyyy evdennn...holidays aayonda ithra okke vanne...working days vannaal kashti avg nokkiyaa mathi...80+ okke nokkiyaa mathi

----------


## renjuus

> eyyy evdennn...holidays aayonda ithra okke vanne...working days vannaal kashti avg nokkiyaa mathi...80+ okke nokkiyaa mathi


Athe.innathe booking okke kaanumbol u r rite it will be very difficult.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## POKIRI

> Athe.innathe booking okke kaanumbol u r rite it will be very difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 numma paranjaa paranjathaaa  :Beach1:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*innathode 1CR ....*  :Good:

----------


## renjuus

> *innathode 1CR ....*


Ningal pularche 5 manikku innathode ennu paranjaalo  :Doh:  innalathode ennu parayu sakhaave.1 cr in 8 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Yesterday Multiplex Collection | Ravilathe Shws License Issue Vann Cancel Aayath Kond 4.27L Aan Max Possible,Booking Open Aakan Late Aayath Booking Kurayan Kaarnamay


.................

----------


## ParamasivaM

Puli murugan - Thodupuzha today 3 shows only from 6.30pm

----------


## wayanadan

> Ningal pularche 5 manikku innathode ennu paranjaalo  innalathode ennu parayu sakhaave.1 cr in 8 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MovieJockey

Very good thread. well maintained and managed 
kudos to the team - Pokkri , Bilalikka , Paramasivam !! 

Adipoli

----------


## USTHAAD

PULI & JOPPAN 9th day collection varaaraayooo

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Kochin Multiplex Collection



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## kumarettan

In Q cinemas, its 93-16 % between Puli and joppan.. still no show increase for murugan.. could have been avoided

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> In Q cinemas, its 93-16 % between Puli and joppan.. still no show increase for murugan.. could have been avoided


Joppan Q Shows Ellaam b4 6Pm..Night Shws Illa,Least Preferred Multi Aan

----------


## ParamasivaM

*HQ*

----------


## AKKU1221

> *HQ*


Thanks @ParamasivaM . And team FK

Massive !!

Shey !! single day record miss aayi alley  !!. But still kidu :) That too in its 10th day :)

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

> *HQ*


*murukan oronnannara pokkaanallo ...*

----------


## APPUNI

Murugan run kazhiyumpolekum front page il kere decoarations chaiyendi varum

----------


## Joe27

> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> 
> *1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]_ 
> 
> _2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_
> 
> _3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> ...


ethumm koodi edit cheyyan undallo...charlie  kali okke matti puli murugan iddan tym aayii....highest first weekend ,first week,1st day occupancy okke puli murugan alle...pls updatee...

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan

Carnival Cinemas 11 Days Total 82.54 Lakhs*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan

Aashirwad Cinemas 11 Days Total - 48.78 Lakhs*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan

Trivandrum AriesPlex 11 Days Total 78.07 Lakhs*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan

Cochin Multiplexex 11 Days Total 1.51 CR*

----------


## wayanadan

*joppante collection vannilla*  :Sleep:

----------


## renjuus

> *joppante collection vannilla*


Njaanum athnu wait cheyukayaanu  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

Eagerly waiting

----------


## anil ranny

Joppan  ennale 1.32 Multi

----------


## ballu

Joppante innalathe collection entha edathe ??

----------


## POKIRI

> ethumm koodi edit cheyyan undallo...charlie  kali okke matti puli murugan iddan tym aayii....highest first weekend ,first week,1st day occupancy okke puli murugan alle...pls updatee...


 ellaam njan cheytholum...pedikkenda...samayam kittiyitt venam figs okke onn check cheyth athum koode idaan....

----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil Joppan

Ernakulam multi 11 days Update*

----------


## renjuus

Multiyil joppanu nalla idivu aanallooo... :Hmmm:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Multiyil joppanu nalla idivu aanallooo...



Smiley maarippoyo !!!!

----------


## wayanadan

> Njaanum athnu wait cheyukayaanu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*ippo samaadhanam aayille .*.  :Laughing:

----------


## renjuus

> Smiley maarippoyo !!!!


eey njaan valare athmaarthamaayi paranjatha....chorinjathallaa... :Kettoda:

----------


## renjuus

> *ippo samaadhanam aayille .*.


vishamam aayi..njaan kurachu koode better performance prateekshichu.. :Moodoff:

----------


## wayanadan

> vishamam aayi..njaan kurachu koode better performance prateekshichu..


*innu thirichu varum ...*

----------


## renjuus

> *innu thirichu varum ...*


very good.... :Thumbup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Oppam 41 Days Multiplex Collection



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Pulimurugan Multiplex Collection



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thoppil Joppan



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## narain

> Pulimurugan Multiplex Collection
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


cinepolis VIP yesterday and today same data anallo....type mistake ano atho actual anganey ano?....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> cinepolis VIP yesterday and today same data anallo....type mistake ano atho actual anganey ano?....


Angane Thanneyaanu

----------


## POKIRI

*PULIMURUGAN records updated in Trivia section at page 1....Post no #8*  :cheers:

----------


## Malayali

> *PULIMURUGAN records updated in Trivia section at page 1....Post no #8*


Highest weekend grosser Pulimurugan ano?
Charlieyude 4day weekendinakkal kooduthal undo PM nte 3 day weekend?

----------


## PRINCE

> Highest weekend grosser Pulimurugan ano?
> Charlieyude 4day weekendinakkal kooduthal undo PM nte 3 day weekend?


 illa.. But anganne consider cheythaal sheri aakathilla..

----------


## Sidharthan

todays multi epo varum?

----------


## kumarettan

varanda samayam kazhinju

----------


## kumarettan

today oru 11.5L undavumo?

----------


## PRINCE

Multi updates in 5 minutes.

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan

Ernakulam multi 13 Days Update

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan

Aashirwad Cinemas 13 Days Update 

(Last 5 days il Thodupuzha le last show collection summary table il include aayirunilla.. aa 5 days collection innathe collectinte oppam include cheythittundu)

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan**

Trivandrum AriesPlex 13 days Update

*

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMurugan

Carnival Cinemas 13 Days Update*

----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil joppan

Cochin Multi 13 Days update*

----------


## kumarettan

with just 10-15% , Joppan should show higher reduction this weekend.lets c how anandam take over Joppan

----------


## wayanadan

> *Thoppil joppan
> 
> Cochin Multi 13 Days update*


*75 lakhs thanne doubt aanu*

----------


## USTHAAD

> *Thoppil joppan
> 
> Cochin Multi 13 Days update*


Multyil maathramalla, single screenilum Monday thott shokam aanu palayidathum...
Varkala, attingal ellaam hold over aaayi...

----------


## Sidharthan

Today's multi epo varum??

----------


## PRINCE

Multi Updates in 5 minutes..

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Ernakulam Multis 14 Days Update
*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Carnival Cinemas 14 Days Update


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Trivandum AriesPlex 14 Days Update**


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Aashirwad Cinemas 14 Days Update**




*

----------


## Guitarist

> *Pulimurugan Trivandum AriesPlex 14 Days Update**
> 
> 
> *


Thanks a lot bro..

ithu final status vechano or booking close aakunathinu 1 hour munne ullathu vechano edukunathu??

----------


## kumarettan

this weekend , ariesplex and carnivel will cross 1cr and ekm multi 2cr.

----------


## kumarettan

15th day collection eppo varum?

----------


## PRINCE

> Thanks a lot bro..
> 
> ithu final status vechano or booking close aakunathinu 1 hour munne ullathu vechano edukunathu??


Final status

----------


## PRINCE

Aanandam Cochin plexes + vanitha track cheyunnullu !!

----------


## PRINCE

Pulimurugan updates on the way

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 

Carnival Cinemas 15 days Total - 1.04 CR*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 

Trivandrum AriesPlex 15 days Total - 95.81 Lakhs


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 

Aashirwad cinemas 15 days Total - 63.88 Lakhs


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 

Cochin Multiplexes 15 days Total - 1.93 CR 

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Aanandam Cochin Multiplexes day 1 - 6.49 Lakhs (91%)*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Aanandam Cochin Multiplexes day 1 - 6.49 Lakhs (91%)*


*nalla thudakkam *

----------


## ballu

> Aanandam Cochin plexes + vanitha track cheyunnullu !!



Kavi udeshichathu entha track cheyathathu ... notable stars/production ulla cinemakal ellam track cheyundo ?  athu vetchu year endil top hits of the year in multiplex okek publish  cheyalo(don know if it was done last year ) ....
track cheyatha cinemakal count cheyan help venam enkil paranjhal mathi ....

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan crossed 2 cr at EKM Multis and 1 Cr at TVM Aries Plex*

----------


## Sidharthan

The hunt is still on..amazing magic from lalettan

----------


## PRINCE

> Kavi udeshichathu entha track cheyathathu ... notable stars/production ulla cinemakal ellam track cheyundo ?  athu vetchu year endil top hits of the year in multiplex okek publish  cheyalo(don know if it was done last year ) ....
> track cheyatha cinemakal count cheyan help venam enkil paranjhal mathi ....


Bhai ippo ulla movies thanne oru vidhathil aanu track cheyunnathu.. Pls check PM

----------


## ballu

> Bhai ippo ulla movies thanne oru vidhathil aanu track cheyunnathu.. Pls check PM



Done .............

----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil Joppan Ernakulam multi Update:*
*
16th day ~ 1.25,280 ( PVR 11 AM and Cinepo 10:15 AM not included )

16 days Total ~ 67.24 Lakhs Approx*

----------


## PRINCE

> *Thoppil Joppan Ernakulam multi Update:*
> *
> 16th day ~ 1.25,280 ( PVR 11 AM and Cinepo 10:15 AM not included )
> 
> 16 days Total ~ 67.24 Lakhs Approx*


*16th day 

**PVR Cinemas*
*50,225*

*Cinepolis*
*32,602*

*Cinemax*
*9,492*

*Pan Cinemas*
*6,426*

*Q Cinemas
*
*26,535*


*
Total ~ 1,25,280
*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan AriesPlex Trivandrum 16th day Update 

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Aashirwad Cinemas 16th day Update


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Carnival Cinemas 16th day Update:

**16 days Total collection 1.10 cr
**

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Kochi Multiplexes 16th day Update:

**16 days Total 2.06 CR**


*

----------


## USTHAAD

> *Kochi Multiplexes 16th day Update:
> 
> **16 days Total 2.06 CR**
> 
> 
> *



appo naalekkond 2.2cr aavumennu urapp....
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

*Aanandam 2nd Day Kochi multiplexes collection*

----------


## Kerala Strikers

Thanks....

----------


## wayanadan

> *Aanandam 2nd Day Kochi multiplexes collection*


*kiduuuuuuuuuuuu*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan
Aanandam
Thoppil Joppan
Oppam*

*Multi Updates on the way ...*

----------


## Sidharthan

Waiting..waiting

----------


## kumarettan

innu update nerathe aanallo. appo murugante late night shows include cheyyille?

----------


## renjuus

> innu update nerathe aanallo. appo murugante late night shows include cheyyille?


HF aayaal valare vegam calculate cheyyaamallo.hf allengil aanu late aavunnathu.pan 11.45 pm show HF adichennu thonnunnu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*Oppam 46 Days Cochin Multiplexes Update*

----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil Joppan** 17 Days Cochin Multiplexes Update
*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan**17 Days Cochin Multiplexes Update*

----------


## ballu



----------


## ballu



----------


## PRINCE

> 


FK OFFICIAL TRACKER @Balu  :cheers:  Welcome  :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## ballu

> FK OFFICIAL TRACKER @Balu  Welcome



 :Yo:  :Yo: ..................................

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## wayanadan

> *oppam 46 days cochin multiplexes update*


2 cr ഉറപ്പിച്ചു

----------


## jeeva

> 2 cr ഉറപ്പിച്ചു


Ethinu 2 cr urapponnum illa ethu adichal joppanum one cr adikkum....

----------


## wayanadan

> Ethinu 2 cr urapponnum illa ethu adichal joppanum one cr adikkum....


*showyude ennam kurachu kuranju poyillenkil nadannene*

----------


## renjuus

> FK OFFICIAL TRACKER @Balu  Welcome


nalla aaleyaa teamil eduthathu.... :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## ballu

> nalla aaleyaa teamil eduthathu....



athu manasilavan time ayitilla hey ....  :Laughing: 
pinne anything threadil poyi olipikunna pole atra easy alla ketto ... :Gathering:

----------


## PRINCE

> 2 cr ഉറപ്പിച്ചു



Chance valare kuravaanu.. 2 night shows ullu !! athil onnu late njght athum Q il !! Prome time show conepolis ol ullathu small screen !!

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athu manasilavan time ayitilla hey .... 
> pinne anything threadil poyi olipikunna pole atra easy alla ketto ...



Ballu entho post cheythu ennu manassilayi, TinyPic ayathu kondu kaanan pattunnilla.
TinyPic palarkkum blocked aanu.
Better if you post like Prince or use Flickr.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Chance valare kuravaanu.. 2 night shows ullu !! athil onnu late njght athum Q il !! Prome time show conepolis ol ullathu small screen !!


House full shows Puli Murugan record aano?

----------


## Shivettan

great job balluvettaaa....  :thumleft:

----------


## ballu

> great job balluvettaaa....


Thanks..njan calculation maatre nokunollu...poster design ..finally tally ellam prince , paraman okke annu ...njan chumma post cheythatha :)  ...ennekal oru 5 vayassu moopu undavum ...ennitu etta ennu ... :Doh:

----------


## Shivettan

> Thanks..njan calculation maatre nokunollu...poster design ..finally tally ellam prince , paraman okke annu ...njan chumma post cheythatha :)  ...ennekal oru 5 vayassu moopu undavum ...ennitu etta ennu ...


angane parayaruth ....kunjipillaru vare lalettane ettan ennu vilikkunnu....sneham prakadippikkanulla oru margam aanath.....ente sneham sweekarikku......  :Moodoff:

----------


## ballu

> angane parayaruth ....kunjipillaru vare lalettane ettan ennu vilikkunnu....sneham prakadippikkanulla oru margam aanath.....ente sneham sweekarikku......


 :Laughing:  sweekarichirikunnu...megastara vumpolum ethu okke kanda mathi... :Unsure:

----------


## PRINCE

> House full shows Puli Murugan record aano?


Record aakana chance !! @ParamasivaM pls confirm

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> *Oppam 46 Days Cochin Multiplexes Update*



*buddies PVR 216 seater HF showyude collection 33,588 Rs aanu

ee show aanu HF aayathu

**

Q Cinemas sunday 183 Rs alle rate so athu 58 x 183 = 10,614 Rs aanu...*

----------


## Santi

> ...ennekal oru 5 vayassu moopu undavum ...ennitu etta ennu ...


5 vayassa ... collection korakana pole shivettane age um korakkunno...  :Boxing:

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan* *Cohin Plexes 18 days Update
*

----------


## PRINCE

*1 lakh+ Viewers at carnival Cinemas -* *18 days update*

----------


## PRINCE

*18 Days Update- AriesPlex*

----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM*

----------


## PRINCE

> *AANANDAM*


Cinemax 6 shows undaayirunnu.. . 4th day Total 6.47 lakhs.. updated summary table morning post cheyaam

----------


## wayanadan

*joppante multy collection vannilla*

----------


## renjuus

> *buddies PVR 216 seater HF showyude collection 33,588 Rs aanu
> 
> ee show aanu HF aayathu
> 
> **
> 
> Q Cinemas sunday 183 Rs alle rate so athu 58 x 183 = 10,614 Rs aanu...*


multi trackers aarengilum ee doubt onnu clear cheyyuu...valla service tax matto kurakkaarundo @PRINCE @ParamasivaM @Bilalikka Rules

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *buddies PVR 216 seater HF showyude collection 33,588 Rs aanu
> 
> ee show aanu HF aayathu
> 
> **
> 
> Q Cinemas sunday 183 Rs alle rate so athu 58 x 183 = 10,614 Rs aanu...*


Corrected.

----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil Jopan Ernakulam Multi*

*19th Day - 46,093 ( PVR and Cinepo morning shows not included)*

*19 Days Grand Total Collection - 69,88,004 (69.88 Lakhs)*

----------


## PRINCE

*Oppam Ernakulam Multi*

*48th Day - 21,043*

*48  Days Grand Total Collection - 1,89,36,897 (1.89 CR)*

----------


## AKKU1221

So oppam will stop at 1.90 -1.91 . good.  :Drum:

----------


## ParamasivaM

*1 Lakh 50 thousand* *viewers* and counting....

----------


## ballu



----------


## POKIRI



----------


## wayanadan

സിനിമയെയും നോട്ട് നിരോധനം ബാധിച്ചു

----------


## ballu

> ജോപ്പൻറ്റെ മൾട്ടിയിലെ കളക്ഷൻ ഇന്നത്തേതും കാണാനില്ലല്ലേ'



ennalathe pirakile pageil undu ...

----------


## POKIRI

> Highest weekend grosser Pulimurugan ano?
> Charlieyude 4day weekendinakkal kooduthal undo PM nte 3 day weekend?


 majority um 3 days weekend aanallo...so too it that way which i saw as fair

----------


## RACER

Anandam and puli murugan muti collection gap kuranu varukayanallo..

----------


## wayanadan

> ennalathe pirakile pageil undu ...


*thanxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Thoppil Jopan Ernakulam Multi*
> 
> *19th Day - 46,093 ( PVR and Cinepo morning shows not included)*
> 
> *19 Days Grand Total Collection - 69,88,004 (69.88 Lakhs)*


*angine70lakhs kadannu....*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## RACER

Aanandam murugane innu muliyil overtake cheytho?

----------


## PRINCE

> Aanandam murugane innu muliyil overtake cheytho?


Chyeythu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Aanandam murugane innu muliyil overtake cheytho?


Murganu nalla drop undu 43% ayi

----------


## PRINCE

*From 28/06/2016*

*PuliMurugan 26 Shows

Aanandam26 Shows (No Shows at Q Cinemas)*

----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ' ........

----------


## wayanadan

> Murganu nalla drop undu 43% ayi


ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണവും കൂടുതൽ അല്ലേ

----------


## arunjk

Oppam 2 shows (PVR and Cenepolis 1 show each)
Thoppil Joppan 2 shows (PVR and Cenepolis 1 show each)

----------


## jeeva

> 


xpired ayille,,,

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan* *Carnival* *Cinemas 21 days Collection update

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan AriesPlex Trivandrum** 21 days Collection update*

----------


## PRINCE

*Aanandam Ernakulam Multiplexes** 7 days Collection update
*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## wayanadan

ആനന്ദം കിടുവാണല്ലോ

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil Joppan** 24 days Ernakulam Multi Update

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan** 24 days Ernakulam Multi Update


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan** 24 days Carnival Cinemas Update:-* *Crossed 1.5 CR !!


*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan** 24 days Trivandrum AriesPlex Update:*

----------


## wayanadan

> *pulimurugan** 24 days ernakulam multi update
> 
> 
> *


ഈ വീക്കിൽ 3 cr അടിക്കുമെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## kumarettan

Surely 3C by this week

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## POKIRI



----------


## PRINCE

> 



Last Fridaynekkal collection innu vannu  :Clap:   :Clap: 

Today's Summary with more clarity

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## wayanadan

> 


1 cr ഉറപ്പിച്ചു

----------


## udaips

> Last Fridaynekkal collection innu vannu  
> 
> Today's Summary with more clarity


Anandam may even cross 2cr... :Yo:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> *Pulimurugan** 24 days Carnival Cinemas Update:-* *Crossed 1.5 CR !!
> 
> 
> *





> *Pulimurugan** 24 days Trivandrum AriesPlex Update:*






> 


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

> Anandam may even cross 2cr...


2 CR  :No:   :No:

----------


## wayanadan

> 2 CR


*joppante showyude ennam kuranjathu kondaano updateidaathe??*

----------


## PRINCE

> *joppante showyude ennam kuranjathu kondaano updateidaathe??*


Joppan rough aayi nokkunundu.. Thursday post cheyamm

----------


## wayanadan

> Joppan rough aayi nokkunundu.. Thursday post cheyamm


 :Ok: ..................

----------


## Sumesh Steephen

Ettan power..............puli vilayaattam..........

----------


## PRINCE

..................................................  ........

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

Crossed 1.5CR..

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## Jibby M

> 


Innale 3 extra shows undaayirunille ? Cinepolis VIP 1.20, Cinemax 6.45 and PVR 6.40. 

Oru doubt aanu

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Innale 3 extra shows undaayirunille ? Cinepolis VIP 1.20, Cinemax 6.45 and PVR 6.40. 
> 
> Oru doubt aanu


Ente arivil 2 extra shows kandullu. V.I.P and Cinemas . Athu 2 um included aanu. PVR 6.40pm innu muthal ayirikkenam

----------


## renjuus

> Ente arivil 2 extra shows kandullu. V.I.P and Cinemas . PVR 6.40pm innu muthal ayirikkenam


JSR exact figure ethrayaaaa....... :Help:

----------


## BangaloreaN

Anandam ethra divasam kondu Joppane marikadannu in EKM ?

----------


## renjuus

> Anandam ethra divasam kondu Joppane marikadannu in EKM ?


oru 10-11 daysil.......

----------


## Sidharthan

Arule ivde?

----------


## Robinhood



----------


## Robinhood



----------


## Robinhood

Another Record for #PuliMurugan
1st Mal movie to have 2 Lakh Viewers at #CochinMultiPlexes !
30 Days Total Viewers ~ 2,00,220

----------


## Robinhood

*Top 5 Movies at CochinPlexes (All Langs)*

*1) JungleBook 3.75Cr*
*2) PuliMurugan 3.22Cr* (31Days)*
*3) JSR 2.94Cr*
*4) BangaloreDays 2.87Cr*
*5) Premam 2.75Cr*

----------


## Sidharthan

Wat abt other language movies in kochi multi?jungle book viewers??

----------


## wayanadan

> 


നാല് കോടി എത്തില്ലേ

----------


## AKKU1221

> 


 
this is awsome. Weekdaysil Anandham ( Unanimous +ve wom ulla padam ) PuliMuruganum with similar showcounts were boxing it out in the Kochi multies. With Anandham taking the slight advantage . But innatha Pulimuruganta collection serikum albhudapeduthi kalanju. Came out winner in the weekend battle with a clear majority pushing the latter to the second place. Kiduuu... Athum with an occupancy pf more than 95% and clocking a collection of more than 10+lakh on the 31st day. Onnum parayaanila  Hats off. Pala superhit padangalkum first day polum kittatha collection. 

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## bellari raja

4Cr sure anale

----------


## vinodkailas

*1.JUNGLE BOOK - 3.75 Cr

2.PULIMURUGAN - 3.22 Cr*

3.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr

4.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr

5.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr

6.AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr

7.2 COUNTRIES - 2.58 Cr.

8.DRISHYAM - 2.44 Cr.

9.ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN - 2.35 Cr

10.ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE - 2.20 Cr

Next Milestone : Fastest 3.5Cr grosser from Kochi Multies by 37th day (12-Nov-16).

First page edit cheyyunille*

----------


## narain

......................

----------


## kumarettan

another 54L, PM will be number 1..

----------


## kumarettan

yesrday 10.44 is unexpected.. i hoped for a 8.5 range.. #excellent

----------


## PRINCE

Innathe collection vannal trend ariyaan pattum...Ethra divasam kondu JB ne cross cheyum + 4Cr ennu cross cheyum eyc ..

----------


## Raabo

> Innathe collection vannal trend ariyaan pattum...Ethra divasam kondu JB ne cross cheyum + 4Cr ennu cross cheyum eyc ..


Aries 31 days update eppo varum

----------


## PRINCE

> Aries 31 days update eppo varum


Ippo idaaam...Update ellam ready aanu..

----------


## PRINCE

Vere kurachu idivettu updates undu regarding Cochin Plexes.. @ParamasivaM manassu vechaal nadakkumm  :Vandivittu:

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Trivandrum  Aries Plex 31 days Collection update*
*
Heading towards 2 CR*

----------


## PRINCE

*PulimuruganCarnival Cinemas 31 days Collection update

Heading towards 2 CR*

----------


## ALEXI

@PRINCE bahubali aries il ethra collect cheytharnnu ?

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE bahubali aries il ethra collect cheytharnnu ?


2.73 CR ennokke news vanniriunnu !!

----------


## PRINCE

Sreedhar Pillai @Sri50
#Baahubali becomes highest
collecting film from a single screen
#Ariesplex multiplex in
Thiruvananthapuram. Grosses Rs
2.73 Crore in 70 days
 @ALEXI final 2.8 CR range il kaanum.. 2.8 CR ennulla reportum undu

----------


## PRINCE

Between TVM AriesPlex and Carnival karunagappally 1 or 2 Days chila shows nte collection available aayirunilla due to BMS site error !! ee showsnu avprevious days//Weekend collection nte base il amount add cheythirikkunnathu

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 32 Days Colchin Multiplexes update

*

----------


## PRINCE

PVR 1 CR already cross cheythu..

----------


## AKKU1221

> Vere kurachu idivettu updates undu regarding Cochin Plexes.. @ParamasivaM manassu vechaal nadakkumm


.
manasu vayyu @ParamasivaM

----------


## wayanadan

ആനന്ദം ???..???

----------


## PRINCE

> ആനന്ദം ???..???

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

*Oru Muthassi Gadha Cochin multiPlexes 55 Days Total 76.5 Lakhs 

Source : Mukesh R Mehta ( E4)*

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## wayanadan

ഇവിടെ ഒരു അനക്കമില്ലല്ലോ

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMuruganCochin Multiplexes 34th day Update:*

*Note: Last Wednesday 4.72 lakhs*

----------


## renjuus

> *PuliMuruganCochin Multiplexes 34th day Update:*
> 
> *Note: Last Wednesday 4.72 lakhs*


Innu ekmil hartal alle.but pvt. vehiclesine affect cheythitilla ennu kettu.athinteyum oru cheriya advantage kittiyennu thonnunnu.anandathinte collection arinjaale parayaan pattu.whatever fantastic collection  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Innu ekmil hartal alle.but pvt. vehiclesine affect cheythitilla ennu kettu.athinteyum oru cheriya advantage kittiyennu thonnunnu.anandathinte collection arinjaale parayaan pattu.whatever fantastic collection 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hartal aaya kond swantham vehicles ulla teamsnu mathre alle ethhan pattulu alathe bus auto-nu okke varuna aalukalkk ethhan pattila enn pinne wrking day koodi aanu pinne engane aanu athh advantage aavunath?

----------


## renjuus

> Hartal aaya kond swantham vehicles ulla teamsnu mathre alle ethhan pattulu alathe bus auto-nu okke varuna aalukalkk ethhan pattila enn pinne wrking day koodi aanu pinne engane aanu athh advantage aavunath?


Athalla bro.schools and chila offices okke leave aayathu kondu cheriya oru benefit undaakaan chance undennu kochiyile ente oru frnd paranjirunnu.allaathe murugante collection koodiyathine orikkalum kurachu kandathallaa.Angane oru advantage undaayirunno ennariyanaanu anandathinte collection ariyanam ennu paranjathu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*PULIMURUGAN** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES* *35 DAYS UPDATE*

----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES 21 DAYS UPDATE*

----------


## wayanadan

ആളുടെ കയ്യിൽ കാശില്ലാത്തത് സിനിമയേയും ബാധിച്ചു

----------


## PRINCE

*PULIMURUGAN** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES 36 DAYS UPDATE**

*

----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES 22 DAYS UPDATE*

----------


## renjuus

@PRINCE @ParamasivaM aries and carnival updates aayo.....

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE @ParamasivaM aries and carnival updates aayo.....


Carnival innu oru onnuonnara randu update varunnundu by 10:45 PM  :Declare:

----------


## kumarettan

Innoru 8+ ഉണ്ടാവുമൊ

----------


## PRINCE

*PULIMURUGAN** CARNIVAL CINEMAS 37 DAYS UPDATE** 

2 CR + GROSS 
*

----------


## PRINCE

*PULIMURUGAN** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES 37 DAYS UPDATE

3.5 cr +* *

*

----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES 23 DAYS UPDATE*

----------


## udaips

Ee threadinte first page-il idakku Pulimurukan add cheythittundayirunnille??.. Remove cheythathaano atho DB error vannappo adichu poyo??

----------


## kadayadi baby

innu oru 9 or 10 lakhs expect cheyyamo

----------


## PRINCE

*Forum Keralam Exclusive

Pulimurugan becomes the first MALAYALAM MOVIE to cross 2 CR at Trivandrum AriesPlex

*

----------


## kumarettan

Kochi multi update eppo varum

----------


## PRINCE

*PULIMURUGAN** COCHIN MULTIPLEXES 38 DAYS UPDATE


**
*

----------


## PRINCE

*Trivandrum AriesPlex

**2 CR +*

----------


## Abhijith019

Bahubali record pottikkumo?

----------


## wayanadan

ആനന്ദം  ?:

----------


## PRINCE

*
Aanandam 24 Days Ernakulam Multi Update*

----------


## PRINCE

> Bahubali record pottikkumo?


Aries 125- 150 Days run sure aanu.. So chance illathilla..

----------


## USTHAAD

> Aries 125- 150 Days run sure aanu.. So chance illathilla..


PULIMURUKANu Iniyum 75lks+ ARIES PLEX il ninnum collect cheyyaanulla potential undennu enikku thonnunnillaa...
SREEKUMAR & New illaayirunnel Pinnum parayamayirunnu...
Anyway hope for the best....

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMurugan 39 Days Ernakulam Multi  Update*

----------


## PRINCE

*Aanandam 25 Days Ernakulam Multi Update*

----------


## wayanadan

> *
> aanandam 24 days ernakulam multi update*


കിടു - 2 cr അടിക്കുമോ

----------


## PRINCE

> കിടു - 2 cr അടിക്കുമോ


25th day Update kandille...

----------


## wayanadan

> 25th day Update kandille...


*ippozhaa kande...*

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## wayanadan

> 


50 Day കൊണ്ട് 4 CR - കടക്കുമോ

----------


## PRINCE

> 50 Day കൊണ്ട് 4 CR - കടക്കുമോ


Weekend performance anusarichirikkumm.. Chance undu ..

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 41st day** (11/16/2016) Cochin Multiplexes Update*

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## wayanadan

> *Pulimurugan 41st day** (11/16/2016) Cochin Multiplexes Update*


മുരുകൻ തളർന്നു 9 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഇനി മുപ്പത് ലക്ഷം പ്രയാസമായിരിക്കും

----------


## POKIRI

> മുരുകൻ തളർന്നു 9 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഇനി മുപ്പത് ലക്ഷം പ്രയാസമായിരിക്കും


 weekends il improvement varendathaanu...weekdays weak aayi thudangi...

----------


## wayanadan

> weekends il improvement varendathaanu...weekdays weak aayi thudangi...


*nale muthal showyude ennam kurayille...??*

----------


## POKIRI

> *nale muthal showyude ennam kurayille...??*


 athinum maathram rls okke undo...??

----------


## wayanadan

> athinum maathram rls okke undo...??


*kattappana maathramanau malayalam ennuthonnunnu*

----------


## vinodkailas

> മുരുകൻ തളർന്നു 9 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഇനി മുപ്പത് ലക്ഷം പ്രയാസമായിരിക്കും


*Weekend thirichu varum ennu pratheekshikkaam... Nov.25 aanu 50th day. Athu next friday aanu... So ee sat and sun crucial....
*

----------


## PRINCE

*Thoppil Joppan cochin Multiplexexes  Run terminated

42 Days Total 73.8 lakh Approx..*

----------


## maryland

> മുരുകൻ തളർന്നു 9 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഇനി മുപ്പത് ലക്ഷം പ്രയാസമായിരിക്കും


Q cinemas 7%  :Gathering:

----------


## renjuus

> Q cinemas 7%


3.67 crore nedi ella recordum kadathiyitalle no problem.allaathe mmade padam poleyonnum allallo  :Ennekollu: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 17/11/2016 (42 Days Update) Cochin multiplexes*

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> *Pulimurugan 17/11/2016 (42 Days Update) Cochin multiplexes*



*pan cinemas 4shows aayirunnu innu  930pm show 127 seater aayirunnu baakki 3shows 173seater total 646 seats aayirunnu*

----------


## PRINCE

> *pan cinemas 4shows aayirunnu innu  930pm show 127 seater aayirunnu baakki 3shows 173seater total 646 seats aayirunnu*


Thanks ... Summary table il update cheyaan vittu poyi..now all updated

----------


## wayanadan

> 3.67 crore nedi ella recordum kadathiyitalle no problem.allaathe mmade padam poleyonnum allallo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ചേച്ചി വർത്തമാനസാഹചര്യം വിവരിച്ചതല്ലേ -  :Laughing:

----------


## renjuus

> ചേച്ചി വർത്തമാനസാഹചര്യം വിവരിച്ചതല്ലേ -


njaan ellayippozhethum.... :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> njaan ellayippozhethum....


അഹങ്കരിക്കരുത് ദിനേശാ മ്മടെ മാവും പൂക്കും

----------


## renjuus

> അഹങ്കരിക്കരുത് ദിനേശാ മ്മടെ മാവും പൂക്കും


Oru thamaasha paranjathalle sakhaave chechide chorikku  :Laughing:  pinne sakhaavu paranja karyam.athokke sure aanu.just a question of when and not if  :Yes3: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*KRR** Cochin MultiPlexes Update
*

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMurugan 43rd day Update 



Q cinemas 9:30 PM Show de case il oru cheriya confusion undu.. Above summary il include cheythittndu ee show.. Tracking Team aayi discuss cheythu mattam undel update cheyyum..
*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

> *KRR** Cochin MultiPlexes Update
> *


*HQ*

*

----------


## wayanadan

> *KRR** Cochin MultiPlexes Update
> *


*nalla thudakkam....*

----------


## wayanadan

> *PuliMurugan 43rd day Update 
> 
> 
> 
> Q cinemas 9:30 PM Show de case il oru cheriya confusion undu.. Above summary il include cheythittndu ee show.. Tracking Team aayi discuss cheythu mattam undel update cheyyum..
> *


*last weekinekkaal 6 showyude kurvavu maathram

ini 7 days kondu 26 lakhs nadakkilla*

----------


## AKKU1221

> *last weekinekkaal 6 showyude kurvavu maathram
> 
> ini 7 days kondu 26 lakhs nadakkilla*


niraasha.... :Crying: 

Ithu orumathiri Sachin century adichitum team India  thotta  polatha feeling.  :Weeping: 

multiyl record ititum angudu poornamaytum santhoshikan pattunilla.  :Huh:

----------


## renjuus

> niraasha....
> 
> Ithu orumathiri Sachin century adichitum team India  thotta  polatha feeling. 
> 
> multiyl record ititum angudu poornamaytum santhoshikan pattunilla.


enthnaa ithra vishamam...enjoy cheyyendaa time alle..43rd day 23 shows..eniyum 70-80% okke prateekshikkunno... :Doh:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *last weekinekkaal 6 showyude kurvavu maathram
> 
> ini 7 days kondu 26 lakhs nadakkilla*





> niraasha....
> 
> Ithu orumathiri Sachin century adichitum team India  thotta  polatha feeling. 
> 
> multiyl record ititum angudu poornamaytum santhoshikan pattunilla.





> enthnaa ithra vishamam...enjoy cheyyendaa time alle..43rd day 23 shows..eniyum 70-80% okke prateekshikkunno...



padam kaanan ini aalu vende..............

----------


## jeeva

> *KRR** Cochin MultiPlexes Update
> *


Heavy anallo.....

----------


## renjuus

> padam kaanan ini aalu vende..............


sathyam 2.5 laksolam aalukal kandu..Drishyam,premam okke footfalls ariyumo...

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan officially becomes the highest grosser at Cochin Multiplxes*

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM 30 Days Update

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Oppam 73 Days Update*

----------


## PRINCE

*44th day Update - Becomes the highest grosser at Cochin Multiplexes beating Jungle Book*

----------


## PRINCE

Will update Pulimurugan Aries and Carnival collection tomorrow

----------


## wayanadan

> 


കട്ടപ്പനക്കാരൻ കൊള്ളാലോ.....

----------


## kumarettan

> padam kaanan ini aalu vende..............


Bangalees undallo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Will update Pulimurugan Aries and Carnival collection tomorrow


FilmCity and INOX data kittille?

----------


## PRINCE

> FilmCity and INOX data kittille?


Filmcity orakshayilla.. Inox Cochin plexes pole final status kittilla..  Show start cheyunnathinu 30-40 minutes munpu online close aakum

----------


## PRINCE

*OPPAM 11/20/2016 - 74th DAY UPDATE

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 3rd Day Update 



*

----------


## PRINCE

Note: Cinemax innu error aanu..So avg base il aanu eduthekkunnathu..

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan AriesPlex 45th day 

*

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMurugan 45th day Cochin Multiplexes

*

----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM 31 Days Update

**Crossed 1.5 CR and 1 Lakh Viewers 


*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Kattappana 3rd Day Update 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :Band:  '..

----------


## pnikhil007

> '..


Innale 10.19 L allayirunno.? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Innale 10.19 L allayirunno.? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 :Yes: ........

----------


## wayanadan

പ്രിൻസ് എത്തി യില്ലേ....

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 4th day Update

**Cinemax morning show (10:30 AM) miss aayi due to BMS error !! Naalathe morning show collection base cheythu ithu update cheyum..*

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMurugan 46th day Update 

*

----------


## wayanadan

> *PuliMurugan 46th day Update 
> 
> *


50 Daysil 4 CR എന്നത് ഇനി നടക്കില്ല  55 ദിവസം വേണ്ടി വരും

----------


## PRINCE

> 50 Daysil 4 CR എന്നത് ഇനി നടക്കില്ല  55 ദിവസം വേണ്ടി വരും


Yaa.. Van down aayi.. 54th or 55th Day nokiyaal madhi

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 5th Day Update

*

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## KARNAN

> *Kattappana 5th Day Update
> 
> *


Cinemax morning show (10:30 AM) miss aayi  ennu paranjathinte avg innathe collection base cheythu edutho?

----------


## PRINCE

> Cinemax morning show (10:30 AM) miss aayi  ennu paranjathinte avg innathe collection base cheythu edutho?



Athu add cheythitilla innathe collection il .. nale cheyam !!

----------


## Niyas Naz

> *Kattappana 5th Day Update
> 
> *



* 

Maintained its steady pace on its 1st Tuesday,On Par with Friday 



Fri- 8.86L 
Sat - 10.19L
Sun -11.81L 
Mon - 9.47L
Tue - 8.86L


*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *PuliMurugan 46th day Update 
> 
> *


Q cinemas......5 shows..........32 aalo?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> *Kattappana 4th day Update
> 
> **Cinemax morning show (10:30 AM) miss aayi due to BMS error !! Naalathe morning show collection base cheythu ithu update cheyum..*


kattappana polichadukkuvaanallo.................

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 6 days Update..  Better than yesterday..

*

----------


## wayanadan

*prince murukan evide ??*

----------


## BangaloreaN

@PRINCE, @ballu

Oru comparison chart undakkamo, for EKM multiplexes?
Recent movies with daily collection and progress?

Example:

*Day Wise
*
*Day1*
*Day2*
*Day3*
*Day4*
*Day5*
*Day6*
*Day7*
*Day8*
*Day9*
*Day10*

Oppam
2
2
2
2
1.9
1.6
1.3
1
0.9
0.7

Joppan
2
1.8
1.6
1.4
1.2
1
0.8
0.6
0.4
0.2

Murugan
3
3
3
2.8
2.6
2.4
2.2
2
1.8
1.6

Anandam
1.5
1.5
1.5
1.5
1.5
1.4
1.3
1.2
1.1
1

Kattappana
2
1.8
1.6
1.4
1.2
1
0.8
0.6
0.4
0.2

Kavi
1
0.85
0.7
0.65
0.6
0.55

0.5
0.45
0.4
0.35













*Consolidated
*
*Day1*
*Day2*
*Day3*
*Day4*
*Day5*
*Day6*
*Day7*
*Day8*
*Day9*
*Day10*

Oppam
2
4
6
8
9.9
11.5
12.8
13.8
14.7
15.4

Joppan

2
3.8
5.4
6.8
8
9
9.8
10.4
10.8
11

Murugan
3
6
9
11.8
14.4
16.8
19
21
22.8
24.4

Anandam
1.5
3
4.5
6
7.5
8.9
10.2
11.4
12.5
13.5

Kattappana
2
3.8
5.4
6.8
8
9
9.8
10.4
10.8
11

Kavi
1
1.85
2.55
3.2
3.8
4.35
4.85
5.3
5.7
6.05



_Note: Figures are only representative._

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE, @ballu
> 
> Oru comparison chart undakkamo, for EKM multiplexes?
> Recent movies with daily collection and progress?
> 
> Example:
> 
> *Day Wise
> *
> ...


Bhai Inganne okke cheyyanam ennundu but onninum time illa.. Actually tracking team il ulla mikkavarumm ippo busy aanu.. @ballu aanu main aayi ippo cheyunnathu.. Pinne paramanum, Saathanum.. Hopefully Xmas movies thottu nammukku inganne report ready aakam.. Between please check PM..

----------


## PRINCE

> *prince murukan evide ??*


Innale full busy aayi poyi..Innu idaam ellamm..

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 49 Days Update

*

----------


## Saathan

> @PRINCE, @ballu
> 
> Oru comparison chart undakkamo, for EKM multiplexes?
> Recent movies with daily collection and progress?


bhai thanne ithu ettu edukku  :Good:

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 7 days Update 

*

----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ..............

----------


## Jaseel Muhammed

> *Kattappana 7 days Update 
> 
> *


Kattappana Weekend 1cr kadakkum.. 10 days 1cr for sure... murugan Thalarnnu Thudanghylo

----------


## Jaseel Muhammed

Dear zindage 34shws... 10k 14 KTtappana 41 Murugan 6shws Only ? ??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> bhai thanne ithu ettu edukku


Thalkkalam Anandam and Kattappana data eduthu nokkam.

----------


## kadayadi baby

:Weeping:  :Weeping:  :Weeping:  :Weeping:  :Weeping:  :Weeping:  :Tomato:  :Scare:  :Scare:  :Scare:  :Scare:

----------


## kadayadi baby

day wise collection report

----------


## kadayadi baby



----------


## Robinhood

> day wise collection report

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> day wise collection report


Attach FK Logo

----------


## kumarettan

Any reason for murugan reduce to 6 show/day

----------


## kumarettan

I expected 10-15

----------


## kadayadi baby

logo evde kittum???

----------


## Robinhood

> Any reason for murugan reduce to 6 show/day


Monday muthal shari aavum ennu thonnunnu...
Nale cinemax lu 1sh undu...Sunday PVR lu 2sh um...Monday kooduthal show kittumayirikkum..

----------


## kadayadi baby

> Monday muthal shari aavum ennu thonnunnu...
> Nale cinemax lu 1sh undu...Sunday PVR lu 2sh um...Monday kooduthal show kittumayirikkum..


weekendil kittiyittalle kaaryamulloo....

----------


## ukcr

with an average 14% collection in week days will definitely reduce the shows.....

----------


## wayanadan

പ്രിൻസും കല്യാണത്തിരക്കിലാണോ

----------


## PRINCE

Kattappana 8 days Update

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 50 days update

*

----------


## jeeva

> *Pulimurugan 50 days update
> 
> *


Ini shows kootittum valiya karyam undennu thonnumnilla ...allell Antonye pole

----------


## jeeva

Any way good too see this much collection from cochi .....JB biggest collection south indiayil vannathu cochiyil ayirunnu....Pulurugan total gross cochi and suberbs 6CRplus varum which means 60% collection that biggest Tamil hit got from Chennai city great achivement.....ee pokku poyal southil Chennai and Hyderabad kazhijal third cochi varum baviyil....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kattappana 8 days Update


8 days kondu almost Joppante life time collection eduthalle EKM Multies-il ?

----------


## pnikhil007

> 8 days kondu almost Joppante life time collection eduthalle EKM Multies-il ?


Lohathinteyum..  :p 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## Niyas Naz

> 


* 

Second Saturday 11.67L,More than First Sat (10.19L)  * 

:  :Thumbup:

----------


## RACER

Oppathekal gross !!!!  :Scare: 



>

----------


## Joe27

> Oppathekal gross !!!!


shows koodi nokku sahodaraa...oppam 26 shws kattapana 40shws....onam competition karanam oppam shws kuravayirunu multiyill kattapana-de shws kittiyirunel oppam easy aayi 2.5cr eduthene multiyil...

----------


## Sidharthan

> shows koodi nokku sahodaraa...oppam 26 shws kattapana 40shws....onam competition karanam oppam shws kuravayirunu multiyill kattapana-de shws kittiyirunel oppam easy aayi 2.5cr eduthene multiyil...


Athe polichu..show count koode nikke sodara

----------


## PRINCE

*KattappanayileRitwikRoshan Crossed 1 CR at Cochin Multiplexes in 10 Days...*

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 10 Days Update

*

----------


## PRINCE

*PuliMurugan 52 Days Update
*

----------


## PRINCE

*AANANDAM 38 DAYS UPDATE

*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Kattappana 10 Days Update
> 
> *


കിടു .....

----------


## vinodkailas

> *PuliMurugan 52 Days Update
> *


*52 days aaya filmum 10 days aaya filmum same occupancy... That too after breaking all exisiting multi records and almost nearing 2.55Lakhs viewers from Kochi Multies...
*

----------


## jeeva

> shows koodi nokku sahodaraa...oppam 26 shws kattapana 40shws....onam competition karanam oppam shws kuravayirunu multiyill kattapana-de shws kittiyirunel oppam easy aayi 2.5cr eduthene multiyil...


Ennittum percentage valare same anallo.....h

----------


## PRINCE

Kattappana  (28/11/2016)

11th Day - 6.2 Lakhs from 19 Shows  
11 Days Total - 1.06 CR

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 14 Days Update

*

----------


## KARNAN

Puli murugan 4cr aayo

----------


## PRINCE

> Puli murugan 4cr aayo


*Pulimurugan 56 Days Update

*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Pulimurugan 56 Days Update
> 
> *


 60  Dayilum 4 CR Nadakkilla

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Trivandrum AriesPlex 59 Days Update

*

Note:- Kure Days BMS site error vannirunnu.. Aa days le collection avg base il aanu eduthekkunnathu ...So consider this as an approximate figure

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan** Ernakulam Multi 59 Days Update 

*

----------


## AKKU1221

Sheyyyy!!!!!!!!

4 cr aayila alley.... 


Just missed. Naala ethra show undu?

----------


## kadayadi baby

> *Pulimurugan** Ernakulam Multi 59 Days Update 
> 
> *


60 daysil 4cr adikkille???naale

----------


## PRINCE

> 60 daysil 4cr adikkille???naale


Sure.. Nale 4 CR

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana 17 days Update 

*

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan Crossed 4 CR 

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Pulimurugan Crossed 4 CR 
> 
> *


60 Days.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

@PRINCE  :cheers:   :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

*Pulimurugan 60 days update

*

----------


## jeeva

Adutha record udane thanne undavum most probably one Dulqar movie.....

----------


## wayanadan

> *Pulimurugan Crossed 4 CR 
> 
> *


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

*Crossed 1.5 CR and 1 lakh Viewers*

----------


## wayanadan

@PRINCE *anandam update kandilla*

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE *anandam update kandilla*


Aanandam, Oppam ellam ee weekend idaam  :Ok:

----------


## PRINCE

Weekdays also Kattappana doing well at Cochin Multiplexes.. Good chance for 2 CR  :Yes:

----------


## wayanadan

> Aanandam, Oppam ellam ee weekend idaam





> Weekdays also Kattappana doing well at Cochin Multiplexes.. Good chance for 2 CR


 :Ok:  .....

----------


## PRINCE

*Kattappana Excellent 4th Weekend at Cochin Multis*

----------


## PRINCE

Nadirshah's 2nd 2CR on the way  :cheers:

----------


## wayanadan

> *kattappana excellent 4th weekend at cochin multis*


നാളയും ഹോളിഡേ ആയതു കൊണ്ട്  ഈ ആഴ്ച തന്നെ 2 cr മറികടക്കും

----------


## Joe27

@PRINCE ...puli murugan multi updates ile....

----------


## Sidharthan

Enthua multi updates illathe?

----------


## wayanadan

എല്ലാരും ബിസിയാണോ

----------


## PRINCE

Kattappana Crossed 2 CR

----------


## wayanadan

:hello:  പ്രിൻസ്

----------


## PRINCE

*Dangal Cochin Multiplexes Day 1


*



*Highest day 1 for any Hindi movie at Cochin multiplexes.. Prev best Sultan 15.3 Lakhs (50 Shows)**
**
**All time 2nd Best collection after Kabali considering All language**s**

**Top 3**
**Kabali ~ 30.21 lakhs (95 Shows)
Dangal ~ 16.95 Lakhs (60 Shows)
Charlie ~ 16.86 Lakhs (54 Shows)**
 @wayanadan 
*

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxx princeeeeeeee*

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 

OL MOVIES TOP DAY1 AT KOCHIPLEXES       * 





Kabali  -  30.21L

Dangal  - 16.95L 

Sultan  -  15.3L 

Theri  -  12.87L

MSD  -  12.25L

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 

KOCHIPLEXES DAY1 RECORDS     * 






Mal : Charlie ( 16.86L) 

Tamil : Kabali (30.21L) 

Hindi : Dangal (16.95L)

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 

Oppam Run Terminated at 
CochinPlexes ...



Max Run ~ 106 Days


106 Days Total ~ 1,98,09,124(1.98CR) 



Grand Total Viewers ~ 1,27,824     



*

----------


## Niyas Naz

* 
KattappanayileRithwikRoshan
* 






* 

Crossed 2cr in CochinPlexes. .


31 Days Total ~ 2.02 CR   *

----------


## PRINCE

Thnx Niyas  :cheers:

----------


## PRINCE

Dangal Super strong 2nd day at Cochin multis.. Can expect 18 lakhs+ today

----------


## PRINCE

*Dangal 2nd day Cochin plexes*


*
2 DAYS COLLECTION TOPPERS*
*
Kabali ` 55.93 Lakhs
Dangal  ~ 35.62 Lakhs
Charlie ~ 29.01 Lakhs
Pulimurugan ~ 28.08 Lakhs
Sultan ~ 23 Lakhs*

----------


## wayanadan

> * 
> 
> Oppam Run Terminated at 
> CochinPlexes ...
> 
> 
> 
> Max Run ~ 106 Days
> 
> ...


2 cR എത്തിയില്ല അല്ലേ

----------


## USTHAAD

pulimurukan ethrayaayi

----------


## PRINCE

> pulimurukan ethrayaayi


Innu ellam update idum

----------


## PRINCE

*Forumkeralam (FK)* ‏@*Forumkeralam1*
*Fastest 50 Lakhs in CochinPlexes 
#Kabali 55L (2Days) #Dangal 56.39L (3Days) #Pulimurugan 57.79L (4Days) #Charlie 50L (4 Days)*

*Forumkeralam (FK)* ‏@*Forumkeralam1**
#Dangal is the 2nd movie to gross over 20 Lakhs from #CochinPlexes in a Single Day !! 
Also, 2nd fastest to cross 50 Lakhs #Dangal #Kerala*

*
*

----------


## Louise Pothen

> *Forumkeralam (FK)* ‏@*Forumkeralam1*
> *Fastest 50 Lakhs in CochinPlexes 
> #Kabali 55L (2Days) #Dangal 56.39L (3Days) #Pulimurugan 57.79L (4Days) #Charlie 50L (4 Days)*
> 
> *Forumkeralam (FK)* ‏@*Forumkeralam1**
> #Dangal is the 2nd movie to gross over 20 Lakhs from #CochinPlexes in a Single Day !! 
> Also, 2nd fastest to cross 50 Lakhs #Dangal #Kerala*
> 
> *
> *


 :Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

[QUOTE=PRINCE;7969566]


*Forumkeralam (FK)* ‏@*Forumkeralam1*
*Fastest 50 Lakhs in CochinPlexes 
#Kabali 55L (2Days) #Dangal 56.39L (3Days) #Pulimurugan 57.79L (4Days) #Charlie 50L (4 Days)*

*Forumkeralam (FK)* ‏@*Forumkeralam1**
#Dangal is the 2nd movie to gross over 20 Lakhs from #CochinPlexes in a Single Day !! 
Also, 2nd fastest to cross 50 Lakhs #Dangal #Kerala*

*
*Basheere peruthu nadiyundu...peruthu nandi!!

----------


## wayanadan

*kidu*  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*kidu*  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

*#Dangal Cochin Multiplexes #Kerala
*
1st Day ~ 16.95 L
2nd Day ~ 18.66 L
3rd Day ~ 20.99 L 
4th Day ~ 17.72 Lakhs

*4 Days Total ~ 74.34L*

----------


## wayanadan

> *#Dangal Cochin Multiplexes #Kerala
> *
> 1st Day ~ 16.95 L
> 2nd Day ~ 18.66 L
> 3rd Day ~ 20.99 L 
> 4th Day ~ 17.72 Lakhs
> 
> *4 Days Total ~ 74.34L*


*1 week kondu 1cr adikkumallo*

----------


## KARNAN

> *1 week kondu 1cr adikkumallo*


One week onnum venda 6 days il adikum innathode 91L aayi

----------


## veecee

:Band:   :Band:  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Dangal 
Kabali
Pulimurugan 

Fastest 1 CR at Cochin Multiplexes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

....................

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*malayala cinemakal illathathinte gunam....*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*#Dangal becomes Fastest 1 CR Grosser at Cochin Plexes #Kerala

6th Day ~ 15.81 Lakhs
6 Days Total ~ 1.06 CR 

#Kabali 6 Days was 1.04CR*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> *#Dangal becomes Fastest 1 CR Grosser at Cochin Plexes #Kerala
> 
> 6th Day ~ 15.81 Lakhs
> 6 Days Total ~ 1.06 CR 
> 
> #Kabali 6 Days was 1.04CR*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> *#Dangal becomes Fastest 1 CR Grosser at Cochin Plexes #Kerala
> 
> 6th Day ~ 15.81 Lakhs
> 6 Days Total ~ 1.06 CR 
> 
> #Kabali 6 Days was 1.04CR*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*kabaliyeyum pinnilaakki..*. :Band:

----------


## maryland

whatever be the reason, Dangal steals the show... :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan

> whatever be the reason, Dangal steals the show...


*എല്ലാം ലിബർട്ടി ബഷീറിന്റെ അനുഗ്രഹം* :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *#Dangal Cochin Multiplexes #Kerala
> *
> 1st Day ~ 16.95 L
> 2nd Day ~ 18.66 L
> 3rd Day ~ 20.99 L 
> 4th Day ~ 17.72 Lakhs
> 
> *4 Days Total ~ 74.34L*


Joppante life time collection in 4 days  :Biggrin:

----------


## jeeva

Multi collection following thalkalam  nirthanam nammude filim kalikathe irikumbo ethilonnum artham illa eppolathe records athra mahatha onnalla boycot all non malayalam filims....non competition filim records are like jara santhathi...don't celibrat

----------


## PRINCE

#Dangal Highest 1st week collection at Cochin Multiplexes #Kerala

7th Day ~ 15.33 Lakhs 👌
7 Days Total ~ 1.22 CR #Massive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> #Dangal Highest 1st week collection at Cochin Multiplexes #Kerala
> 
> 7th Day ~ 15.33 Lakhs 👌
> 7 Days Total ~ 1.22 CR #Massive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum: 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Kattappanayile Rithwik Roshan 42 Days Total 2.29 CR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Kattappanayile Rithwik Roshan 42 Days Total 2.29 CR 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Drum:   :Drum: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Multi collection following thalkalam  nirthanam nammude filim kalikathe irikumbo ethilonnum artham illa eppolathe records athra mahatha onnalla boycot all non malayalam filims....non competition filim records are like jara santhathi...don't celibrat


Nalla reach undu Dangal collection in twitter and FB..  Pinne movie deserves tracking

----------


## wayanadan

> Kattappanayile Rithwik Roshan 42 Days Total 2.29 CR 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


പുലിമുരുകൻ?

----------


## jeeva

> Nalla reach undu Dangal collection in twitter and FB..  Pinne movie deserves tracking


That's OK.......yes movie desrves..... non competition record ennu bhaviyil mention chayyanam....

----------


## renjuus

Dangal  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## maryland

> Dangal


thangal.... :Aamen:  :Aamen:

----------


## renjuus

> thangal....


 :Ahupinne:  :Ahupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

പ്രിൻസ് :hello:

----------


## Saathan

> പ്രിൻസ് :hello:


innathe ellam kazhinjadhanello  :Thinking:  nale morning idumayirikkum...

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidu..!  :Band:   :Clap:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

Muruganu multiyil shows onnumille ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Muruganu multiyil shows onnumille ?


Undavum...4.16cr aanu last update

----------


## Hari

> Muruganu multiyil shows onnumille ?


PVR -3, PAN -1, Cinemax -1

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxxxxxx  prince*

----------


## PRINCE

Murugan & Kattappana innu update cheyam

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



is this the biggest single day ever at kochi multies?

----------


## Hari

> is this the biggest single day ever at kochi multies?


Kabali 1st day 30 lakhs

----------


## PRINCE

#Dangal remains Steady at Cochin Multiplexes #Kerala 

11th Day ~ 10.46 Lakhs
11 Days Total ~ 1.76 CR #Superb 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*14 divasam kondu   2CR marikadakkum*

----------


## PRINCE

> *14 divasam kondu   2CR marikadakkum*


Pulimurugan 16 Days 2.06 CR !! Dangal 15 Days il adikkan aanu chance..

----------


## wayanadan

> Pulimurugan 16 Days 2.06 CR !! Dangal 15 Days il adikkan aanu chance..


സിനിമാ സമരത്തിന്റെ നേട്ടം മുഴുവനും ഇതിന്  കിട്ടി

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

#Dangal becomes FASTEST 2 CR GROSSER at Cochin Plexes #Kerala 

15th Day ~ 5.5 L
15 Days Total ~ 2CR

Prev Best #Pulimurugan 2CR in 16 Days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> #Dangal becomes FASTEST 2 CR GROSSER at Cochin Plexes #Kerala 
> 
> 15th Day ~ 5.5 L
> 15 Days Total ~ 2CR
> 
> Prev Best #Pulimurugan 2CR in 16 Days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



oru record inum valya aayissu illaa  :Race: 
lets wait to see for how long 4cr will stand

----------


## wayanadan

> 


14 Day കൊണ്ട് 2 CR അടിച്ചില്ല.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> oru record inum valya aayissu illaa 
> lets wait to see for how long 4cr will stand


Ithrem solo run + more shows, Puli same stage 2.5CR kadannene.
Ithippo with malayalam releases 1.5CR il nikkenda padam aanu ithrem valya total il ethi nikkunnath :Popcorn:

----------


## ajbryt

dangal records pottikumbolum agoshikaan aalkaar undu alle...pandu premam IH aaya pole

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ithrem solo run + more shows, Puli same stage 2.5CR kadannene.
> Ithippo with malayalam releases 1.5CR il nikkenda padam aanu ithrem valya total il ethi nikkunnath





> dangal records pottikumbolum agoshikaan aalkaar undu alle...pandu premam IH aaya pole




I was not comparing Puli and Daangal, Daangal solo aayirikkam but it was an OL movie.... 99% occupancy il poye oru movie de collection ithra vegam break aaakum ennu njan swapnathil polum vicharichillaa....
@ajbryt
  oru Mammootty fan oru post ittu ennu vechu athu Dangal records potiche santhosham aanennu karuthunne balisham aaanu suhruthe..... As a Mammookka fan i only get proud when my star brakes and sets records allathe Premam IH aayathu kondo daangal fastest 2cr aayathu kondo am not gaining anything... I was just trying to share my surprise

----------


## Sidharthan

99%occupancy in some 46 theatres...if it was 67 theatres too,same occupancy would have achieved...dat much was PMs impact..

----------


## maryland

> 99%occupancy in some 46 theatres...if it was 67 theatres too,same occupancy would have achieved...dat much was PMs impact..


ethu padam aanu uddheshichathu..?  :Smartass:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> I was not comparing Puli and Daangal, Daangal solo aayirikkam but it was an OL movie.... 99% occupancy il poye oru movie de collection ithra vegam break aaakum ennu njan swapnathil polum vicharichillaa....


Multi collection il occupancy alla main, No of shows aanu mainly. Dangal is damn lucky to have no competition during Xmas time thus getting more ''un-deserved shows''

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Dangal* *VS* *Pulimurugan*

----------


## USTHAAD

> *Dangal* *VS* *Pulimurugan*


DANGAL 16th day collection ethrayaa....?

----------


## PRINCE

> DANGAL 16th day collection ethrayaa....?


8.54 Lakhs.. 16 Days Total 2.09 CR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

@PRINCE, @ParamasivaM

Ernakulam Multiplexes and Carnival ethra screens veetham undu?

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE, @ParamasivaM
> 
> Ernakulam Multiplexes and Carnival ethra screens veetham undu?


EKM

PVR - 9
Q - 4
Cinemax - 4
PAN - 2
Cinepolis - 8
CinepolisVIP - 3

Total - 30 Screens


Carnival:
Kollam - 2
Thalayolaparambu - 3
Angamaly - 3
Karunagapally - 3
Moovattupuzha - 3

Total - 14 Screens


Between All Kerala Screen count onnu update cheyamo.. 2015 May vare ullathu ivide indu http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6966911 @sreeoman @Madhavanunni

----------


## BangaloreaN

> EKM
> 
> Between All Kerala Screen count onnu update cheyamo.. 2015 May vare ullathu ivide indu http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6966911 @sreeoman @Madhavanunni


Thiruvananthapuram onnu edit cheythu nokkam.

Thiruvananthapuram - Releasing theatres.

1. Ajantha
2. ARIES PLEX Screen 1
3. ARIES PLEX Screen 2
4. ARIES PLEX Screen 3
5. ARIES PLEX Screen 4
6. ARIES PLEX Screen 5
7. ARIES PLEX Screen 6
8. SreePadmanabha
9. Devipriya
10. Dhanya
11. Remya
12. Kairali
13. Nila
14. Sree
15. New Screen 1
16. New Screen 2
17. New Screen 3
18. Kalabhavan
19. Sreekumar
20. SreeVisakh
21. KRIPA Screen 1* (reopening soon)
22. KRIPA Screen 2* (reopening soon)
23. SP Cinemas, Peyad** (Near to City)

No releasing theatre :
1. CENTRAL

----------


## dijinjose

> Thiruvananthapuram onnu edit cheythu nokkam.
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram - Releasing theatres.
> 
> 1. Ajantha
> 2. ARIES PLEX Screen 1
> 3. ARIES PLEX Screen 2
> 4. ARIES PLEX Screen 3
> 5. ARIES PLEX Screen 4
> ...


Thrissur 
1.Kairaly
2.Sree
3.Georgettans Ragam
4.Ramdas
5.Ravikrishna
6.Jose
7.Sapna
8.Ganam
9.Bindhu
10.Inox Audi 1
11.Inox Audi 2
12.Inox Audi 3
13.Inox Audi 4
14.Inox Audi 5
15.Inox Audi 6

----------


## Observer

> Thiruvananthapuram onnu edit cheythu nokkam.
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram - Releasing theatres.
> 
> 1. Ajantha
> 2. ARIES PLEX Screen 1
> 3. ARIES PLEX Screen 2
> 4. ARIES PLEX Screen 3
> 5. ARIES PLEX Screen 4
> ...


kazhakootam krishna is within corporationlimits.
there was also parthas earlier dont know what happened to it

----------


## BangaloreaN

> kazhakootam krishna is within corporationlimits.
> there was also parthas earlier dont know what happened to it


Kazhakkoottam+Vetturoad oru separate centre ayanu ivide koottunnathu.
Kadinamkular veroru centre, Nedumangad also another cente.
Parthas pootti, athu textiles-inte bhagam akki. Sreebala-yum pootti.

Rest of Trivandrum district  releasing theatres list cheyyanam - Attingal, Kazhakkoottam, Kadinamkulam, Varkala, Nedumangad, Kaliyikkavila.
In addition, non releasing theatres - Kilimanoor, Chirayinkeezhu, Neyyattinkara, Kattakkada, Kovalam, Kallikkad etc.

Pothencode 2 theatres-um ippol functioning alla ennu thonnunnu.

----------


## arunjk

How many movies completed 100+ days in multiplex.
pulimurugan is still having 4-5 shows ..right ?

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## dijinjose

Thrissur arum track cheyyunnille???  Inoxil 18 shows undarnu

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Thrissur arum track cheyyunnille???  Inoxil 18 shows undarnu


Inox tracking is not possible.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dijinjose

> Inox tracking is not possible.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why??? Anything related to inox or bms?

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Why??? Anything related to inox or bms?


BMS il Booking close aakum 30 or40 minutes prior to show..Final count kittilla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


dangal 3 cr അടിക്കുമെന്നു തോന്നുന്നില്ല

----------


## jackey

Since the tracking regarding ariesplex has been posted, would like to share a small doubt.. This is something I have noted, I may be wrong.. I'm saying case of a few days after release where there will be rush, but will not be houseful upto 2hrs before show. Here I'm remaining silent abt EKM multiplex since I have not tracked online the booking there.. 

 Even if what I'm posting is true, appreciating the tracking team and their collection figures are accepted by us, may be with this is mind.. Perhaps in future, this observation may be corrected..

If we take normal theatres like Sreekumar/New/whatever, occupancy (booked tickets) will be lower upto say 1.5hrs before showtime, then will slightly increase (people who come  early may not wait for queue to start and will book then itself), then still increases much (once ticket starts being sold) and would go to housefull..

In case of Ariesplex, if we see booking status, it may be occupied upto 50%, 60% or higher (based on booking rate) upto around 1hr before showtime.. But then booking will increase at much slow pace... After show start also, I see max 10-15 more seats compared to booked status 1hr back and will never be housefull, when there is good possibility of that.. In usual cinemas other than multiplex, crowd for collecting tickets from counter is always more than the booked tickets.. Here online status go otherwise!

----------


## wayanadan

ജോമോൻ മൾട്ടി യിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NabeelDQ

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo: 

Thanks PRINCE bhai

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Entamme Ki Kidu!  :Band:   :Drum: 

Dq  :Yahbuhuha: 

Thanks @PRINCE Bhai!  :Yeye:

----------


## KeralaVarma

Polichallo jomon

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*Malayalam 1st Day Toppers at Cochin Multiplexes* 

*Top 5
*
1) Jomonte Suvisheshangal ~ 17.8 Lakhs
2) Charlie ~ 16.8 Lakhs
3) Action Hero Biju ~ 15.25 Lakhs
4) Kali 15.07 ~ Lakh
5) Pulmurugan ~  14.97 Lakhs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> *Malayalam 1st Day Toppers at Cochin Multiplexes* 
> 
> *Top 5
> *
> 1) Jomonte Suvisheshangal ~ 17.8 Lakhs
> 2) Charlie ~ 16.8 Lakhs
> 3) Action Hero Biju ~ 15.25 Lakhs
> 4) Kali 15.07 ~ Lakh
> 5) Pulmurugan ~  14.97 Lakhs
> ...


പ്രിൻസ് - ഈ പടങ്ങളുടെ ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണം കൂടി ഒന്നിടാമോ

----------


## NabeelDQ

> *Malayalam 1st Day Toppers at Cochin Multiplexes* 
> 
> *Top 5
> *
> 1) Jomonte Suvisheshangal ~ 17.8 Lakhs
> 2) Charlie ~ 16.8 Lakhs
> 3) Action Hero Biju ~ 15.25 Lakhs
> 4) Kali 15.07 ~ Lakh
> 5) Pulmurugan ~  14.97 Lakhs
> ...



 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

A Small correction


Jomonte Suvisheshangal  Cochin Plexes 1st Day Revised figure is 17.63 Lakhs 

thanks @ParamasivaM

----------


## sachin

> പ്രിൻസ് - ഈ പടങ്ങളുടെ ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണം കൂടി ഒന്നിടാമോ


JS -58,Charlie-54,AHB-59

----------


## sachin

above 40 showsil day 1 top 3 occupancy eduthal ethokke films akum kali occupancy 99.08% anu athinekkal best occupancy vere ethelum moviesinundo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sachin

Ekm multi is DQ ironfort once again it is proved DQ  :Superman:

----------


## sachin

Thanks @PRINCE n all others behind d tracking gr8 effort n gr8 job :fkrocks:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## narain

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what about pulimurugan aries plex and carnival final collection?

----------


## ajbryt

first page okke otta divasum kondu update aayelloo.....

good going jomon...!!!

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal Thallirkkumbol Trivandrum Aries Plex Day 1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kadayadi baby

@PRINCE GOOD

----------


## MALABARI

Ayyyeeee..jomonekkal 1L kuravo munthirikku..

----------


## wayanadan

ഹലോ  പ്രിൻസ്'..

----------


## PRINCE

1st Day at Carnival Cinemas #MunthirivallikalThalirkkumbol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 1st Day at Carnival Cinemas #MunthirivallikalThalirkkumbol 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.................

----------


## PRINCE

*2 Days Toppers at Cochin Multiplexes
*
*1  Jomon 29.07 Lakhs

2.  Charlie 29.01 Lakhs

3 . Pulimurugan 28.08 Lakhs*




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

MVT collection minor changes undakum.. Few seats veendum open aayi cinepolis.. So have to reduce the collection of those seats

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE

D A N G A L 2.5 CR 

Thanks @kunjumon  :salut: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

Top 3 movies with best occupancy at ekm multi on first day (considering only movies above 40+ shows on day 1)
1.Kali-99% with 45 shows
2.Pulimurugan-98% with 44 shows
3.Charlie-95% with 54 shows

ithil corrections undo

----------


## sachin

Thanks prince n paramasivam n all others behild d tracking n updates gr8 work  :cheers:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Cochin Multiplexes 1st Day

Jomon ~ 17.6 L (58 Show) 93.58%
Munthiri ~ 11.43 L (42 Show) 87.53%


Aries 

Jomon ~ 4.85 L (4 Shows) 80.5%
Munthiri ~ 3.69 L (9 Shows) 79.92%


Carnival

Jomon ~ 9.10 L (37 Shows) 83.85%
Munthiri ~ 6.4 L ( 28 Shows) 75.93%
*

----------


## ALEXI

> illa bilalikka oru thread thudangiyirunnu PM 2cr kanumayirikkum,kattapana 70 lakhs anandam no idea may be @ALEXI or @BILALIKKArules can give exact figures





> *Calicut -* *77 days** -* *1,96,26,394**
> 
> 
> Coronation 1,38,19,840 [77 days] + Kairali 51,15,854 [21 days] + Radha : 5,22,800 (7 days) +  Sree : 1,67,900 (1 day)*


Puliyude final ithannu thonnunnu....mattethu pidiyilla

----------


## Jaguar

*‘മുന്തിരിവള്ളികളോ’ ‘ജോമോനോ’; കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളില്* മുന്നിലാര്?*FILM UPDATE
January 21, 2017, 2:31 pm




Kochi MultiplexesJomonte SuviseshangalMunthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
SHARETHIS STORY










പുലിമുരുകന്* പകര്*ന്ന ഊര്*ജ്ജത്തില്* മലയാളസിനിമാവ്യവസായം പ്രസരിപ്പാര്*ന്ന് നില്*ക്കുമ്പോഴായിരുന്നു ക്രിസ്മസ് റിലീസുകളെ അനിശ്ചിതത്വത്തിലാക്കി അപ്രതീക്ഷിതമായി സിനിമാസമരം എത്തിയത്. കഴിഞ്ഞ വര്*ഷത്തെ ഇന്*സ്ട്രിയുടെ കണക്കുപുസ്തകത്തില്* വിജയചിത്രങ്ങള്*ക്കൊപ്പം പേരുകള്* ഇനിയും എഴുതിച്ചേര്*ക്കാന്* കെല്*പ്പുള്ളവയായിരുന്നു ക്രിസ്മസ് റിലീസുകളില്* പലതും. ഒരുമാസത്തെ ഇടവേളയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം തീയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തിയ മോഹന്*ലാല്*, ദുല്*ഖര്* ചിത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ആദ്യദിവസങ്ങളില്*ത്തന്നെ ലഭിക്കുന്ന പ്രതികരണം അതാണ് സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളുടെ എണ്ണത്തില്* കേരളത്തില്* ഒന്നാമതുള്ള കൊച്ചിയില്* റിലീസ്ദിനത്തില്* ദുല്*ഖര്* സല്*മാന്* നായകനായ 'ജോമോന്റെ സുവിശേഷങ്ങള്*'ക്കും മോഹന്*ലാലിന്റെ 'മുന്തിരിവള്ളികള്* തളിര്*ക്കുമ്പോളി'നും ലഭിച്ച പ്രതികരണത്തിന്റെ കണക്കുകളാണിത്. 'ജോമോന്*' 19നും 'മുന്തിരിവള്ളികള്*' 20നുമാണ് തീയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തിയത്. അതിനാല്* ജോമോന് റിലീസ് ദിനത്തില്* മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളില്* കൂടുതല്* സ്*ക്രീനുകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.



_ജോമോന്റെ സുവിശേഷങ്ങളില്* ദുല്*ഖര്*_ 


_ചാര്*ലി, ആക്ഷന്* ഹീറോ ബിജു, കലി, പുലിമുരുകന്* എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളിലെ ആദ്യദിനകളക്ഷനില്* ഇതുവരെ മികച്ച പ്രകടനം നടത്തിയിട്ടുള്ള ചിത്രങ്ങള്*. 16.8 ലക്ഷമായിരുന്നു ചാര്*ലിയുടെ ആദ്യദിന കളക്ഷന്*. എന്നാല്* ഈ ചിത്രങ്ങളെയെല്ലാം മറികടന്ന് കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളിലെ ഫസ്റ്റ്*ഡേ കളക്ഷനില്* ഒന്നാംസ്ഥാനത്തെത്തിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് ജോമോന്റെ സുവിശേഷങ്ങള്*. 17.63 ലക്ഷമാണ് ദുല്*ഖര്* ചിത്രം ആദ്യദിനം നേടിയത്. മുന്തിരിവള്ളികള്* റിലീസ്ദിനത്തില്* നേടിയത് 11.43 ലക്ഷവും. പക്ഷേ മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രം തീയേറ്ററുകളിലെത്തിയ വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ദുല്*ഖര്* ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കളക്ഷനില്* ഇടിവ് സംഭവിച്ചു. ഒപ്പത്തിനൊപ്പമായിരുന്നു കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളിലെ കളക്ഷന്റെ കാര്യത്തില്* വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ഇരുചിത്രങ്ങളും. ഫോറം കേരളയുടെ കണക്കുപ്രകാരം 11.44 ലക്ഷമാണ് 'ജോമോന്റെ' വെള്ളിയാഴ്ചത്തെ കളക്ഷന്*. 'മുന്തിരിവള്ളികളു'ടേത് 11.43 ലക്ഷവും. പക്ഷേ തീയേറ്റര്* ഒക്കുപ്പന്*സിയില്* മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രമായിരുന്നു മുന്നില്*. മുന്തിരിവള്ളികളുടെ 88 ശതമാനം ടിക്കറ്റുകളും വിറ്റുപോയപ്പോള്* ജോമോന്റെ പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങളുടെ 74 ശതമാനം ടിക്കറ്റുകള്* വിറ്റു. പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങളുടെ എണ്ണക്കൂടുതല്* കാരണമാണ് ജോമോന്* മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രത്തേക്കാള്* കളക്ഷനില്* ഉയര്*ന്നുനിന്നത്. ശനിയാഴ്ചത്തെ കണക്ക് പ്രകാരം കൊച്ചി മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്*സുകളില്* ജോമോന് 36 പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങളുണ്ട്. മുന്തിരിവള്ളികള്*ക്ക് 29ഉും. പക്ഷേ സാധാരണ തീയേറ്ററുകളില്* രണ്ട് സ്*ക്രീനുകളിലായി എട്ട് പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങളുണ്ട് മോഹന്*ലാല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്. ദുല്*ഖര്* സിനിമ ഒരു തീയേറ്ററില്* നാല് പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങളും._



_മുന്തിരിവള്ളികള്* തളിര്*ക്കുമ്പോള്*, മോഹന്*ലാല്*_ 



_സത്യന്* അന്തിക്കാടിന്റെ സിനിമയില്* ദുല്*ഖര്* ആദ്യമായി നായകനാവുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ് 'ജോമോന്റെ സുവിശേഷങ്ങള്*'. ഡോ: ഇഖ്ബാല്* കുറ്റിപ്പുറം തിരക്കഥയൊരുക്കിയ ചിത്രത്തില്* അള്*ഫോന്*സ് പുത്രന്റെ പ്രേമത്തിലൂടെ മേരിയായി എത്തിയ അനുപമ പരമേശ്വരന്* നായികയാവുന്നു. അതേസമയം വെള്ളിമൂങ്ങയുടെ വിജയത്തിന് ശേഷം ജിബു ജേക്കബ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ് മുന്തിരിവള്ളികള്* തളിര്*ക്കുമ്പോള്*. വി.ജെ.ജയിംസിന്റെ പ്രണയോപനിഷത്ത് എന്ന കഥയെ ആസ്പദമാക്കി എം.സിന്ധുരാജിന്റേതാണ് തിരക്കഥ. കുടുംബ പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ആകര്*ഷിക്കുന്നതാണ് രണ്ട് ചിത്രങ്ങളും._

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Puliyude final ithannu thonnunnu....mattethu pidiyilla


ithil Film City add cheythale final figure kittu.....
athu edvide kaanum !!!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> ithil Film City add cheythale final figure kittu.....
> athu edvide kaanum !!!


Filmcity correct source illalo...single screen collns aanu final edukaar

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Filmcity correct source illalo...single screen collns aanu final edukaar


Film City koottiyillenkil athine Calicut centre collection ennu parayan pattilla, Calicut single screens collection ennu eduthu parayendi varum.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Film City koottiyillenkil athine Calicut centre collection ennu parayan pattilla, Calicut single screens collection ennu eduthu parayendi varum.


Angane thanne parayarullath

----------


## Hari

> Puliyude final ithannu thonnunnu....mattethu pidiyilla


Ithu 77 days update aayrunnu...84 days update vannittilla...2cr aduthu undavum

----------


## PRINCE

Trivandrum AriesPlex

----------


## kadayadi baby

> trivandrum ariesplex 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk




bro mvt ariesil 5 shows indarnnallo

----------


## kadayadi baby

Mvt one extra show add cheythallo

----------


## kadayadi baby

> 


innu total 5 shows illarnno

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NabeelDQ

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Loud speaker

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dq :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

> Mvt one extra show add cheythallo


Correct cheythu ittundu.. pls check the post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Carnival update on the way

----------


## mukkuvan

Weekend aayittum 85% occupancy-ye varunnollalle.... Hmmm.....




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

93% occupancy... Good....




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Ithu FK -yude ettavum prestigious thread aanu.

Ivide vannu star comparison and fan fight arguments natharuthu.

athu cheyyendavar BOX Office thread poyi decent aayi cheyyuka,
Ini ivide anavashya comparisons nadathi alambakkiyal action edukkum.

----------


## PRINCE

_TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
----------------------------------------------
__1. PuliMurugan 4.3 Cr__

_*2.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr

3. BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr

4.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr

5. AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr

6. KATTAPPANAYILE RITHWIK ROSHAN - 2.61 Cr

7. 2 COUNTRIES - 2.58 Cr.

8. DRISHYAM - 2.44 Cr.

9.ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN - 2.35 Cr

10. ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE - 2.20 Cr

11. CHARLIE - 2.15 Cr

12. MAHESHINTE PRATHIKARAM - 2.08 Cr.*

----------


## PRINCE

*Fastest 50- Lakhs at Cochin multiplexes*

*1. PuliMurugan - 57.79 Lakhs in 4 Days

2. Jomonte Suvisheshangal - 57.01 Lakhs in 4 Days

3. Charlie - 54+ Lakhs in 4 Days

4. kali - 52+ Lakhs in 4 Days

5. Jacobinte Swargarajyam - 50+ Lakhs in 4 Days*






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @PRINCE so both films showing improvements...very good to see that... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## renjuus

congrats Jomon..excellent collection that too for a family movie..Congrats DQ  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## ukcr

Good to see both the movies with a family tag attached to it is getting such great collections...

----------


## varma

thank you bro. PRINCE

----------


## PRINCE

Trivandrum AriesPlex Update






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Carnival Cinemas Update






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Fastest 50- Lakhs at Cochin multiplexes - [All Languages]

**1. Kabali - 55.93 Lakhs in 2 Days -* *[Friday Release] =* *98.34%** Occupancy from* *177 shows**

2. Dangal - 56.62 Lakhs in 3 Days -* *[Friday Release] =* *85.10%* *Occupancy from 191 shows*
*
3. PuliMurugan - 57.79 Lakhs in 4 Days -* *[Friday Release] =* *99.24%* *Occupancy from 170 shows**

4. Jomonte Suvisheshangal - 57.01 Lakhs in 4 Days -* *[Thursday Release] =* *86.39%* *Occupancy from 192 shows*

----------


## ParamasivaM

**Updated

*

----------


## ikka

@PRINCE  there is a mistake in Jomon total under carnival...it should be 17.94531 + 5.28483 = *23.23L*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

thnkz bhai

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE  there is a mistake in Jomon total under carnival...it should be 17.94531 + 5.28483 = *23.23L*


Thanks Bhaii.. Corrected


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKKU1221

> Thanks Bhaii.. Corrected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aries and carnival innu iduoo ? Atho naala aavuo ?

----------


## Lasser

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mistake  undon doubt.pls check
PVR - 11 Shows

2,492 / 3,186 (78.22%)

3,89,656 / 4,81,148 Rs


Cinepolis - 9 Shows 

1,692 / 2,174 (77.83%)

2,18,636 / 2,88,302 Rs


Cinepolis VIP - 6 Shows 

248 / 454 (54.62%)

62,744 / 1,14,862 Rs


Q Cinemas - 5 Shows 

715 / 1,070 (66.82%)

1,02,205 / 1,48,730 Rs 


Pan - 5 Shows

656 / 727 (90.23%)

1,03,468 / 1,14,381 Rs


Cinemax - 7 Shows 

913 / 1,122 (81.37%)

1,24,129 / 1,48,266 Rs

----------


## PRINCE

> mistake  undon doubt.pls check
> PVR - 11 Shows
> 
> 2,492 / 3,186 (78.22%)
> 
> 3,89,656 / 4,81,148 Rs
> 
> 
> Cinepolis - 9 Shows 
> ...



Total 10 tickets difference alle...  2 or 3 days munpu oru PM vannirunnu..  vere oru forathile collection vechu compare cheyumbol FK munthirivalli collection 14 tickets and around 2000 rs kooduthal aanu check cheyyanam ennum paranju..  But sorry to say  Check cheyyal is not possible..  Technical reasons undu + Mattulla forum pole ORU MOVIE maathramalla ivide track cheyyarullathu.. MVT and Jomon koodathe Dangal, kattappana, Pulimurugan okke cheyunnundu.. Athu pole Oru Multiplex maathravumalla cheyunnathu..  Cochin plexes, Aries Plex, carnival okke cheyunnundu...

Mattu forums 10 um 40 um shows okke track cheyyumbol FK MVT and Jomon randum kootti 150 Shows aduthu aanu track cheythathu.. Mattu movies nte shows vere..Nalla kashtapaadanu ee tracking ennathu.. Othiri time eduthu cheyunna parupadi aanu... Still njangal maximum collection update PAKKA aakan sramikkarundu..  


So ithupole 1k kooduthal aanu  2k kuravu aanu 10 ticket ivide kooduthal 14 ticket avide kuravu aanu cases onnum ippozhathe situation il namukku onnum cheyaan pattilla. 

Pinne veendum parayunnu Mohanlal fan aaya @Sathan nte nireekshanathil Dileep fan aaya @ParamasivaM nte nethrthwathil Guru @praviatfk ye manaasil dhyaanichu @josemon salaam paranjulla kala parupaadi aanu FK multi tracking.. So kallatharangalo adjustments onnum cheyaan pattilla cheyathumilla   :Declare:

----------


## PRINCE

> Aries and carnival innu iduoo ? Atho naala aavuo ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Prince bhai.....

----------


## Lasser

> Total 10 tickets difference alle...  2 or 3 days munpu oru PM vannirunnu..  vere oru forathile collection vechu compare cheyumbol FK munthirivalli collection 14 tickets and around 2000 rs kooduthal aanu check cheyyanam ennum paranju..  But sorry to say  Check cheyyal is not possible..  Technical reasons undu + Mattulla forum pole ORU MOVIE maathramalla ivide track cheyyarullathu.. MVT and Jomon koodathe Dangal, kattappana, Pulimurugan okke cheyunnundu.. Athu pole Oru Multiplex maathravumalla cheyunnathu..  Cochin plexes, Aries Plex, carnival okke cheyunnundu...
> 
> Mattu forums 10 um 40 um shows okke track cheyyumbol FK MVT and Jomon randum kootti 150 Shows aduthu aanu track cheythathu.. Mattu movies nte shows vere..Nalla kashtapaadanu ee tracking ennathu.. Othiri time eduthu cheyunna parupadi aanu... Still njangal maximum collection update PAKKA aakan sramikkarundu..  
> 
> 
> So ithupole 1k kooduthal aanu  2k kuravu aanu 10 ticket ivide kooduthal 14 ticket avide kuravu aanu cases onnum ippozhathe situation il namukku onnum cheyaan pattilla. 
> 
> Pinne veendum parayunnu Mohanlal fan aaya @Sathan nte nireekshanathil Dileep fan aaya @ParamasivaM nte nethrthwathil Guru @praviatfk ye manaasil dhyaanichu @josemon salaam paranjulla kala parupaadi aanu FK multi tracking.. So kallatharangalo adjustments onnum cheyaan pattilla cheyathumilla


oeu essay ude avashyamundayirunila..njan ee budhimutt ariyunath kond thanne alle please  check enn request  cheytath.10 lakhs working  day oru achievment ayirunu..ath kond matran parannath

----------


## udaips

Thank you Multi tracking team for the wonderfull efforts...Keep rocking... :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## PRINCE

> oeu essay ude avashyamundayirunila..njan ee budhimutt ariyunath kond thanne alle please  check enn request  cheytath.10 lakhs working  day oru achievment ayirunu..ath kond matran parannath


Njan otta vaakkil NO - Check cheyan pattilla ennu paranjaal machaan okke spot il appurathu post idum avanmaar manapoorvam kurachtahu thanne  karuthikootti blah blah blah.  Athu kondaanu ESSAY il kaaryngal vishadheekarichathu.. Essay bro nu aavshyamillayirikkum but ividathe othiri neutrals & other visitors nu okke kaaryangal clear aaknamallo !!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Total 10 tickets difference alle...  2 or 3 days munpu oru PM vannirunnu..  vere oru forathile collection vechu compare cheyumbol FK munthirivalli collection 14 tickets and around 2000 rs kooduthal aanu check cheyyanam ennum paranju..  But sorry to say  Check cheyyal is not possible..  Technical reasons undu + Mattulla forum pole ORU MOVIE maathramalla ivide track cheyyarullathu.. MVT and Jomon koodathe Dangal, kattappana, Pulimurugan okke cheyunnundu.. Athu pole Oru Multiplex maathravumalla cheyunnathu..  Cochin plexes, Aries Plex, carnival okke cheyunnundu...
> 
> Mattu forums 10 um 40 um shows okke track cheyyumbol FK MVT and Jomon randum kootti 150 Shows aduthu aanu track cheythathu.. Mattu movies nte shows vere..Nalla kashtapaadanu ee tracking ennathu.. Othiri time eduthu cheyunna parupadi aanu... Still njangal maximum collection update PAKKA aakan sramikkarundu..  
> 
> 
> So ithupole 1k kooduthal aanu  2k kuravu aanu 10 ticket ivide kooduthal 14 ticket avide kuravu aanu cases onnum ippozhathe situation il namukku onnum cheyaan pattilla. 
> 
> Pinne veendum parayunnu Mohanlal fan aaya @Sathan nte nireekshanathil Dileep fan aaya @ParamasivaM nte nethrthwathil Guru @praviatfk ye manaasil dhyaanichu @josemon salaam paranjulla kala parupaadi aanu FK multi tracking.. So kallatharangalo adjustments onnum cheyaan pattilla cheyathumilla


Big Salute  :salut:   :salut:  Ippozhum Matullavark Thallu Pidikaanum,Record Nokaanum,Colln Ariyaanum FK Multi Colln Ethi Nokkanam,Ennit Public Aay Kutam Parayukem Cheyyum...Pacha Malayalathil Paranjaal....Allel Venda  :Biggrin:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @PRINCE  :Band:   :Clap:

----------


## mukkuvan

Holding well......




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

Thanks for the entire tracking team......

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

Multi vannille???

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Q cinemas 2 ( noon & eve) shows kalichilla enna @Sathaan Update.. BMS il show code try cheythappol available aayirunilla ee shows.. pinne FB il mentions onnum indaayirunilla ee 2 showsnum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKKU1221

@PRINCE carnival innu varuoo ?

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE carnival innu varuoo ?


Carnival in varilla mone  :Sad:  lack of resources !! Naale muthal Raees and kaabil koodiii

----------


## AKKU1221

> Carnival in varilla mone  lack of resources !! Naale muthal Raees and kaabil koodiii


Apol carnival tracking ninno , Atho Carnival weekly or monthly collection indaavuoo  ?

----------


## mission impossible

Q cinemas 5 shows undayirunnu ennanu arinjathu for mvt...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Laleattan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Q Cinemas ticket rate 103 alle?

----------


## PRINCE

> Q Cinemas ticket rate 103 alle?


Morning show 73.. baaki ulla shows ellam 103 Tuesday

----------


## Laleattan

> Morning show 73.. baaki ulla shows ellam 103 Tuesday


Please recheck q cinemas

----------


## PRINCE

> Please recheck q cinemas


Q cienmas track ceytha 3 shows PAKKA aanu  :Yes:

----------


## Laleattan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Q Cinemas mistake und. Ella shiwum 103 aae kootiyalum 1019*103=104,957 varatholu

----------


## renjuus

Athe q vil innale max kittunna collection 1.05l aanu.athinekkaal alpm kurayum if number of tickets sold is correct.athu check cheyyaan vakuppillaathathu kondu collection correct cheyyaamennu thonnunnu  :Yes3: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKKU1221

@PRINCE Aries um itilallo ? 

Apol athum nirthiyo ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @PRINCE Aries um itilallo ? 
> 
> Apol athum nirthiyo ?


Capacity issues aavum.
if possible, join the team and take some load.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

I am ready to take up some work if possible

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Q Cinemas mistake und. Ella shiwum 103 aae kootiyalum 1019*103=104,957 varatholu


*BRO Q CIENMAS MORNING SHOW RATE 73 RS AAANUUUU*..* Athu Kazhinjulla shows 103 on Tuesdays _*

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> *BRO Q CIENMAS MORNING SHOW RATE 73 RS AAANUUUU*..* Athu Kazhinjulla shows 103 on Tuesdays _*



*bro 1019 ticketsinu 103 vachu koduthaalum 1,04.957 alle varikayullu 2 MS undaayirunnu avide so 10k yude difference undu innale itta collectionil q cinemas 1.12 lakhs ennaanu ittirikkunnathu*

----------


## Saathan

> Q cinemas 5 shows undayirunnu ennanu arinjathu for mvt...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


BMS il innale illayirunnu... online booking illathe ini show kalicho ennu ariyilla... 




> @PRINCE Aries um itilallo ? 
> 
> Apol athum nirthiyo ?


Aries nirthittilla...

----------


## Laleattan

> *BRO Q CIENMAS MORNING SHOW RATE 73 RS AAANUUUU*..* Athu Kazhinjulla shows 103 on Tuesdays _*


Atha paranje  if you consider morning show rate as 103  1.12 varathilla with those tickets booked 10k abv max.
 @ParamasivaM @Saathan

----------


## Saathan

> Total 10 tickets difference alle...  2 or 3 days munpu oru PM vannirunnu..  vere oru forathile collection vechu compare cheyumbol FK munthirivalli collection 14 tickets and around 2000 rs kooduthal aanu check cheyyanam ennum paranju..  But sorry to say  Check cheyyal is not possible..  Technical reasons undu + Mattulla forum pole ORU MOVIE maathramalla ivide track cheyyarullathu.. MVT and Jomon koodathe Dangal, kattappana, Pulimurugan okke cheyunnundu.. Athu pole Oru Multiplex maathravumalla cheyunnathu..  Cochin plexes, Aries Plex, carnival okke cheyunnundu...
> 
> Mattu forums 10 um 40 um shows okke track cheyyumbol FK MVT and Jomon randum kootti 150 Shows aduthu aanu track cheythathu.. Mattu movies nte shows vere..Nalla kashtapaadanu ee tracking ennathu.. Othiri time eduthu cheyunna parupadi aanu... Still njangal maximum collection update PAKKA aakan sramikkarundu..  
> 
> 
> So ithupole 1k kooduthal aanu  2k kuravu aanu 10 ticket ivide kooduthal 14 ticket avide kuravu aanu cases onnum ippozhathe situation il namukku onnum cheyaan pattilla. 
> 
> Pinne veendum parayunnu Mohanlal fan aaya @Sathan nte nireekshanathil Dileep fan aaya @ParamasivaM nte nethrthwathil Guru @praviatfk ye manaasil dhyaanichu @josemon salaam paranjulla kala parupaadi aanu FK multi tracking.. So kallatharangalo adjustments onnum cheyaan pattilla cheyathumilla


kashttapadu cheyunnavane alle ariyu... ethra hrs anu daily ithil nammal spend cheyunne... 

big salute to Prince, Paraman and the rest   :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## renjuus

> kashttapadu cheyunnavane alle ariyu... ethra hrs anu daily ithil nammal spend cheyunne... 
> 
> big salute to Prince, Paraman and the rest


Gr8 work.ithu enganeyaa cheyyunnathennu ariyaan vendi oru divasam cheythoppozhe manassilaayi ithu tedious process aanennu.congrats to Fk tracking team. :salut: btw Oru glaring mistake kandaal athu point out cheyyunnathilum thettillennaanu ente paksham.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Atha paranje  if you consider morning show rate as 103  1.12 varathilla with those tickets booked 10k abv max.
>  @ParamasivaM @Saathan



Mistake aayirunnu.. thanks for the notification.. innale thanne @ParamasivaM correct cheythirunnu.. Njan ippozha kandathu...Innathe update il athu kurachittaayirikkum idunnathu..

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> kashttapadu cheyunnavane alle ariyu... ethra hrs anu daily ithil nammal spend cheyunne... 
> 
> big salute to Prince, Paraman and the rest


 @ParamasivaM @PRINCE @Bilalikka Rules  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manoroogi

prince bhai...... MOLLYWOOD multiplex updates idaamo?......

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Jomon 6th Day Corrected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Gr8 work.ithu enganeyaa cheyyunnathennu ariyaan vendi oru divasam cheythoppozhe manassilaayi ithu tedious process aanennu.congrats to Fk tracking team.btw Oru glaring mistake kandaal athu point out cheyyunnathilum thettillennaanu ente paksham.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nalla Mistakes Undel Choondi Kaatunnathil Prasnamilla,1K,2K Poleyulla Mistakes Kanikumpol Ath Recheck Cheyyal Budhimutt Aavum,Valya Mistakes Notify Cheyyunnath,Ath Nokunnavark Vare Upakarapedum

----------


## Lasser

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


grt work brother

----------


## Kaliyaparamban

@PRINCE 
Bhai Q cinemas Mistake undenn thonnau for Jomon... 680 booked seats nu 154000 varanel average 226 varille rate?

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE 
> Bhai Q cinemas Mistake undenn thonnau for Jomon... 680 booked seats nu 154000 varanel average 226 varille rate?


Mistake aanu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Jomon 7th Day Thanks kaliyaparamban


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NabeelDQ

> Jomon 7th Day Thanks kaliyaparamban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bhai  :cheers:

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE 
> Bhai Q cinemas Mistake undenn thonnau for Jomon... 680 booked seats nu 154000 varanel average 226 varille rate?





> Mistake aanu.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


41*133 nu pakaram 41*1333 aanu update cheythirunnathu  :Vandivittu:  Thanks bro  :cheers:

----------


## PRINCE

> I am ready to take up some work if possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Pls PM your facebook ID and Mobile Number

----------


## renjuus

> Nalla Mistakes Undel Choondi Kaatunnathil Prasnamilla,1K,2K Poleyulla Mistakes Kanikumpol Ath Recheck Cheyyal Budhimutt Aavum,Valya Mistakes Notify Cheyyunnath,Ath Nokunnavark Vare Upakarapedum


agree with that..Nulli,pichi,maanthi thudangiya casekul okke vittukalayam.. :Laughing:  valya mistakes undengil athu correct cheythu munnottu pokunnathu nallathaanu like what the tracking team did today. :Clap:  :Clap: .appreciate their efforts  :salut:

----------


## Kaliyaparamban

I must thank you bro... its because of you people we are able to get these figures... your efforts are much appreciated  :salut: 



> 41*133 nu pakaram 41*1333 aanu update cheythirunnathu  Thanks bro

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Pls PM your facebook ID and Mobile Number


Done bro !!

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Jomon 6th Day Corrected 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bhai  :cheers:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Today shows in Kochin Multiplex

*JS - 28 shows (Cinepolis - 11, Cinemax - 5, Pan Cinemas - 2, PVR - 6, Q Cinemas - 4)
**MVT - 35 shows (Cinepolis - 11, Cinemax - 5, Pan Cinemas - 6, PVR - 8, Q Cinemas - 5)*

----------


## ballu

http://www.firstpost.com/entertainme...e-3219302.html

FK  finds a mention in this report by first post

----------


## ballu

*......................................* :Pi:

----------


## PRINCE

> http://www.firstpost.com/entertainme...e-3219302.html
> 
> FK  finds a mention in this report by first post



First Post  :cheers: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good going

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankz bhai

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Loud speaker

Ithentha Pettennu oru Kayattam  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



buddy innu PVR 10 SHOWS Undayirunnu

----------


## PRINCE

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1 more show at PVR .. will update the collection 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kadayadi baby

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



oru doubt...pvril 4 tickets alle unsold ulloo...aa 4 ticketsum 4 showsinteth aayal polum total pvr house full shows 5 varande

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> oru doubt...pvril 4 tickets alle unsold ulloo...aa 4 ticketsum 4 showsinteth aayal polum total pvr house full shows 5 varande


athu shariyaanallo...  :Ayyo:

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> oru doubt...pvril 4 tickets alle unsold ulloo...aa 4 ticketsum 4 showsinteth aayal polum total pvr house full shows 5 varande


*8 HF undu innu PVR*

----------


## PRINCE

Munthiri Updated




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kadayadi baby

> *8 HF undu innu PVR*


updatil kanadilla

----------


## PRINCE

8 HF show undu PVR.. table update aakathathaanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

9:25 am & 10:45 pm ozhichu baaki ellam hf aanu pvr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> 


Updated 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> First Post 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Drum: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Munthiri Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kidu...innu Multies ella padathinum including Raees and kaabil kidu collection vannalloo... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

> 8 HF show undu PVR.. table update aakathathaanu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @ParamasivaM read ur email... njan update cheyumpol akunnilla  :Help:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks PRINCE Bhai..  :cheers: 


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken

Great Work @PRINCE @Bilalikka Rules @ParamasivaM

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

Good work @PRINCE @paramashivam @ bilalikkarules 

Please update hf shows also for mvt....

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 day കൊണ്ട് 1 CR അടിക്കും

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Corrected

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Corrected

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## varma

my heartfelt thanks to the whole FK tracking team...thank you guys..great work :salut:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Good work tracking team !!

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Sunday 1 Cr adikkum  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

ജോമോനും മുന്തിരിവള്ളിയും ഒപ്പത്തിനൊപ്പമാണല്ലോ

----------


## jeeva

> ജോമോനും മുന്തിരിവള്ളിയും ഒപ്പത്തിനൊപ്പമാണല്ലോ


Oppathinte collection ethu randhum ethumo ennariyilla MVT has chance's....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Raees , Jomon & MVT collections correction undu innalathe. Avide 2k poyi ivide 1k koodi ennum paranju vararuthu

----------


## perumal

> Raees , Jomon & MVT collections correction undu innalathe. Avide 2k poyi ivide 1k koodi ennum paranju vararuthu


Sathyam bhai..chilavanmarude varthanam keta polinj kerum...  :Doh: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Cinema Freaken

> 


Mass.... :Drum: 

Appo Naale 1CR adikkum  :Yahoo: 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Raees , Jomon & MVT collections correction undu innalathe. Avide 2k poyi ivide 1k koodi ennum paranju vararuthu


innalathe updated figures ittittu pore innathe idunnathu... :Ahupinne:

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> innalathe updated figures ittittu pore innathe idunnathu...



*Jomonu 8k innale kurachaano ittathu *

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> innalathe updated figures ittittu pore innathe idunnathu...


Innalathe edit cheythitund.....2k maatam undayrnu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## renjuus

> Innalathe edit cheythitund.....2k maatam undayrnu


jomon innalatheyum innatheyum collection kootti nokkumbol 8k kurave varuu...just check..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> jomon innalatheyum innatheyum collection kootti nokkumbol 8k kurave varuu...just check..


Athum Crrct Cheythu

----------


## renjuus

> 


 :Band:  :Band: : :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## manoroogi

appo NAALE  2 ......1 cr .....katta race.................. :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Louise Pothen

thankz @Bilalikka Rules  :Thnku: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> appo NAALE  2 ......1 cr .....katta race..................


MVT in 10 days and Jomon in 11 days....kidu  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> appo NAALE  2 ......1 cr .....katta race..................


 :Clap:   :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Ethu drop aayi thudangiyallo??

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

നാളെ ഷോ കൗണ്ട് എങ്ങനെ ആണ്??? വല്ല വ്യത്യാസവും ഉണ്ടോ??

----------


## manoroogi

> നാളെ ഷോ കൗണ്ട് എങ്ങനെ ആണ്??? വല്ല വ്യത്യാസവും ഉണ്ടോ??


js;mvt=29;41 aanennu thonnunnu.........krithyamaayi ariyilla....17 laksham pirakilaayirunna MVT ippo 3 laksham maathraam pirakillaayi..................katta race

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> js;mvt=29;41 aanennu thonnunnu.........krithyamaayi ariyilla....17 laksham pirakilaayirunna MVT ippo 3 laksham maathraam pirakillaayi..................katta race


Enikku thonnunnu ennu overtake cheyyumennu...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Jomonte Suvisheshangal & MunthiriVallikal Thalirkumbol Crossed 1Cr At Cochin Plexes*

----------


## mukkuvan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 




> *Jomonte Suvisheshangal & MunthiriVallikal Thalirkumbol Crossed 1Cr At Cochin Plexes*

----------


## Louise Pothen

> *Jomonte Suvisheshangal & MunthiriVallikal Thalirkumbol Crossed 1Cr At Cochin Plexes*


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*1cr+ Movies In Kochi Multiplex(Count)

#Dulquer 8
#Nivin 6
#Prithviraj 6
#MohanLal 4*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

]*STARS at KOCHI MULTIPLEXES [With more than 1 Cr]*_


>> DULQUER SALMAAN_ 
=======================
*1. USTAD HOTEL

2. ABCD

3. BANGALORE DAYS

4. VIKRAMADITHYAN

5. CHARLIE* 

*6. KALI

**7. KAMMATTIPPAADAM

8. JOMONTE SUVISHESHANGAL

*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

.............

----------


## jeeva

> *1cr+ Movies In Kochi Multiplex(Count)
> 
> #Dulquer 8
> #Nivin 6
> #Prithviraj 6
> #MohanLal 4*


Ethil BB/IH  list ittal mohanlal top positionil varum......total collection eduthalum mathi....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> *1cr+ Movies In Kochi Multiplex(Count)
> 
> #Dulquer 8
> #Nivin 6
> #Prithviraj 6
> #MohanLal 4*


Dileepinum kaanumallo kure......  :Ahupinne:

----------


## renjuus

> Dileepinum kaanumallo kure......


2C and KL undu...vere ethokkeyaanu.. :Search:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> 2C and KL undu...vere ethokkeyaanu..


Athre ollo??? First 1 crore in multi etha???

----------


## renjuus

> Athre ollo??? First 1 crore in multi etha???


Ustad hotel....first pagel details undu....

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Ustad hotel....first pagel details undu....


Thanks my dear..... ettavum shocking aayathu prithvi 6 undu ennathanu.....

----------


## manoroogi

> Thanks my dear..... ettavum shocking aayathu prithvi 6 undu ennathanu.....


RAJUVettan nna enna summaava................

----------


## jeeva

> Ustad hotel....first pagel details undu....


Usthad hotel samayathu tracking OK undayirunno einiku thonnunilla.....

----------


## renjuus

> Usthad hotel samayathu tracking OK undayirunno einiku thonnunilla.....


Collectionte kaaryathil njaan valare purakottanu..pakshe ente orma sheriyaanengil aa samayathokke etho oru sitel ninnaanu kittiyirunnnathu ennu thonnunnu.Box office india matto aanu.nt sure..Drishyam adakkam angane aanennu thonnunnu... :Ahupinne:

----------


## sachin

> Collectionte kaaryathil njaan valare purakottanu..pakshe ente orma sheriyaanengil aa samayathokke etho oru sitel ninnaanu kittiyirunnnathu ennu thonnunnu.Box office india matto aanu.nt sure..Drishyam adakkam angane aanennu thonnunnu...


 :Yes:  BD timeilum BOI ninnanu vannathu 2015  avaru nirthiyappol anu 2015 pravi ee puthiya tracking system kandu pidiche Bhaskar timeil anennanu orma....................

----------


## wayanadan

> thanks my dear..... Ettavum shocking aayathu prithvi 6 undu ennathanu.....


മൊയ്തീൻ, aaa, വേറെ ഏതൊക്കയാ?

----------


## renjuus

> മൊയ്തീൻ, aaa, വേറെ ഏതൊക്കയാ?


first page nokku sakhaave  :Laughing:  Memories,saptaman,Moideen,AAA,Anarkali,Pavaada

----------


## SachinMammookka

> *STARS at KOCHI MULTIPLEXES [With more than 1 Cr]*
> =======================
> *>> MAMMOOTTY* 
> ==================
> *1. BHASKAR THE RASCAL 
> **>> OTHERS* 
> 
> _1. BIJU MENON - VELLIMOONGA, ANURAGA KARIKKIN VELLAM
> 
> ...



just a suggestion plz remove Mammootty from the list and put him in others list..... for his stardom and stature, one is pathetic and doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the star's list. Let him prove and scores at least 2 like Dileep and gets back to the list....
Biju and Jayan are having 2 and deserves to be in the list of stars..... Also they have one solo also each in their name....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> just a suggestion plz remove Mammootty from the list and put him in others list..... for his stardom and stature, one is pathetic and doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the star's list. Let him prove and scores at least 2 like Dileep and gets back to the list....
> Biju and Jayan are having 2 and deserves to be in the list of stars..... Also they have one solo also each in their name....


Fare ask bro.. I think he will do that this year for sure !!!

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


appol weekday aakumpol veezhum ennurappayi??

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Updated

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Fare ask bro.. I think he will do that this year for sure !!!


thanks man, I also believe so..... not one atleast 2 this year  :Footy:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*MunthiriValli Overtakes Jomon After 10 Days !*

----------


## manoroogi

> 


17 lakshathinu pirakil ninnittu 10aam divasam munnil vanna MVT .the real winner.........good job JS ..............better try next time............

----------


## Religious monk

> updatil kanadilla





> 


Thanks bilalikka :Drum:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

അങ്ങനെ മൾട്ടിയിലും MVT മുന്നിലെത്തി  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## ukcr

Great to see old gen actor like mohanlal getting good collections for a normal family movie...drishyam and pulimurugan were exceptional...not munthirivalli...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


appol 2 Cr adikkan chancilla allaee?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@JAYARAMAN Updated

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Lasser

> *1cr+ Movies In Kochi Multiplex(Count)
> 
> #Dulquer 8
> #Nivin 6
> #Prithviraj 6
> #MohanLal 4*


appo amvt koodi 30 cr adichsl only actor have 3 30 cr movi

----------


## wayanadan

> first page nokku sakhaave  Memories,saptaman,Moideen,AAA,Anarkali,Pavaada


പാവാട വരെ 1 CR അടിച്ചോ  :Ho:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> പാവാട വരെ 1 CR അടിച്ചോ


sahikkunnilla alle !!!  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## AKKU1221

Pulimurugan life time ethraanu @ multies ? @PRINCE @Saathan

----------


## manoroogi

> Pulimurugan life time ethraanu @ multies ? @PRINCE @Saathan


4.29 something aanu.....4.30 aakaan 10.000 0r 8000 mathi ennum kelkkunnu.............

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Nalla reports kittiyal padathinu nalla collection kittum .ex: kattapana above near 2.5 cr . Allathe starpower alla.

----------


## AKKU1221

> 4.29 something aanu.....4.30 aakaan 10.000 0r 8000 mathi ennum kelkkunnu.............


 @POKIRI run terminate aayenkil ee final collectionum koodi front pageil ittere . Colour aayikottey .

----------


## AKKU1221

> Nalla reports kittiyal padathinu nalla collection kittum .ex: kattapana above near 2.5 cr . Allathe starpower alla.


Nalla
report kittiyaal alley!!! ??? . Ivida othiri perku padam verum avg affair and below aavg aaytu aanu thoniyathu. Pinna Kattapana enna sole case mathram edutu example adikaan nokanda. Venamenkil angotu nalla wom kiteetum collection kittatha padangalda peru paranju tharam... Pinna ithinu reply tharunenkil enna quote cheythu MVT threadil paranjolu, veruthey enik ivida kidannu chilachu infra vaangikaan vaiyya.

----------


## manoroogi

> Nalla reports kittiyal padathinu nalla collection kittum .ex: kattapana above near 2.5 cr . Allathe starpower alla.


 :Drum: 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 



 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## jeeva

> പാവാട വരെ 1 CR അടിച്ചോ


Sambhavam ethra ullu ennu manassilayille...

----------


## Lasser

> Nalla reports kittiyal padathinu nalla collection kittum .ex: kattapana above near 2.5 cr . Allathe starpower alla.


big coupacity kavitha 
yil 100 adich mutuyil 2 cr kitya movie ethokeya onnum paranj taramoo

----------


## jeeva

> big coupacity kavitha 
> yil 100 adich mutuyil 2 cr kitya movie ethokeya onnum paranj taramoo


Kavitha illa....but athilum seats Ulla shenayis,Padma scree one,Sreedhar ennividaghalil orumichu Hf ayi odi .... multiplexil 2 cr plus nedia oru padam undu

----------


## manoroogi

> Kavitha illa....but athilum seats Ulla shenayis,Padma scree one,Sreedhar ennividaghalil orumichu Hf ayi odi .... multiplexil 2 cr plus nedia oru padam undu


athethaanu  bro aa avathaaram?

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Multiplex illathirunna samayathu Tvm,Ekm,Calicut thudangiya main centril 100 divasavum 1cr collection kittiya padavum undu

----------


## wayanadan

> Nalla reports kittiyal padathinu nalla collection kittum .ex: kattapana above near 2.5 cr . Allathe starpower alla.


കട്ടപ്പനയൊക്കെ വിട്ടേക്ക് സമരം മൂലം നേട്ടം കിട്ടിയത് മുരുകനും  കട്ടപ്പനക്കു മാ ണ്

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 





> 


Buddy total correct aano

1,06,93,093 + 5,44,390 = 1,12,37,483 varile

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Buddy total correct aano
> 
> 1,06,93,093 + 5,44,390 = 1,12,37,483 varile


Innalathe (Sun) Veendum Crrction Undayrnnu,Updated

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


appol bunch of movies varaan ullathu kondu... oru 1.6-1.8 il chennu ethinte run terminate aavum...

----------


## manoroogi

> appol bunch of movies varaan ullathu kondu... oru 1.6-1.8 il chennu ethinte run terminate aavum...


nalla wom ullathukondu march vare kittum...ee weekendum polichadakkal undaakum......pakshe esra vannaal nilkaan chance undu.........youth enthaayalum esra opt cheyyum families feb last to march end vare varilla so bhai paranjathaakaan chance undu...............single screen polikkaam.......

----------


## jeeva

> athethaanu  bro aa avathaaram?


Premam.......

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> 





> 


Thanks Bhai!  :Thnku:   :Thnku:  

Good Work  :Giveup:   :Clap:

----------


## AKKU1221

> 


tinypic vallathum aano ? Ee image kaanan vaiyya

----------


## BangaloreaN

Bilalikka Rules Tapatalk vazhi upload cheyyunna images mathram kaanan patunnundu.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Bilalikka Rules Tapatalk vazhi upload cheyyunna images mathram kaanan patunnundu.


Imgur vazhi cheyyunnath kaanan patunnille ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> tinypic vallathum aano ? Ee image kaanan vaiyya


Imgur........

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Imgur vazhi cheyyunnath kaanan patunnille ?


Illa.
Only Tapatalk and Flick are visible.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Eee azhcha eni oru 18 L (3 days), Sat-Sun - 15-18 L... So ee weekendodu koodi 1.5 L... Pinne veezhum... Fukri koluthiyaal 1.6-1.7... Allel oru 1.85 il theerum... 

chilappol albudham sambavichu 2 C aavaam... :Hi:  :Yo:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ethu thatti mutti 1.5 C kadannal bhaagyam... :)

----------


## manoroogi

> Eee azhcha eni oru 18 L (3 days), Sat-Sun - 15-18 L... So ee weekendodu koodi 1.5 L... Pinne veezhum... Fukri koluthiyaal 1.6-1.7... Allel oru 1.85 il theerum... 
> 
> chilappol albudham sambavichu 2 C aavaam...


2c onnum nokkanda becuz ESRA is there...........ee azcha koodi nalla vaaral vaaraam.......1.5 cr MVT kadakkum........marh end vare oodaan kittiyaal reksESRAhapettu.........ini ullathu ABY,TAKE OFF okkeyaanu...
.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 2c onnum nokkanda becuz ESRA is there...........ee azcha koodi nalla vaaral vaaraam.......1.5 cr MVT kadakkum........marh end vare oodaan kittiyaal reksESRAhapettu.........ini ullathu ABY,TAKE OFF okkeyaanu...
> .


Yup agreed !!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Fukri on the way

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*Innum mistakes undallo buddy

1,17,80,884 + 4 ,29,599 = 1,22,10,483 alle*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *Innum mistakes undallo buddy
> 
> 1,17,80,884 + 4 ,29,599 = 1,22,10,483 alle*


12th Day collectionil entho updation nadannitund,mistake aano enn check cheyyaam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Check cheythit nale parayam @JAYARAMAN

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Check cheythit nale parayam @JAYARAMAN
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :salut:  Thanks buddy

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


appol 2 C adikkilla ennu urappichu !!!

----------


## manoroogi

> appol 2 C adikkilla ennu urappichu !!!


budhimutta.........ESRA  enna vamabnum...........muttinu muttinu adutha rlsukalum ........pinne xamum march vare run undenkilum 1.5 cr kadakkum athra thanne........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Thanks buddy


12th Day Cinepolis & PVR Updation Undayrnnu

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 12th Day Cinepolis & PVR Updation Undayrnnu



*ee moviekku maathram aanallo ingane varunnathu*  :Ayyo:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *ee moviekku maathram aanallo ingane varunnathu*


Ellaam Movikum Cheyyunnund,Mistake Undavuka Aanel Update Cheyum,Especially Cinepolis Aan Late Aavumpo Count Maarunnath

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Ellaam Movikum Cheyyunnund,Mistake Undavuka Aanel Update Cheyum,Especially Cinepolis Aan Late Aavumpo Count Maarunnath


*Cinepolis night 2 shows alle 10 20pm (300 ) 

10 50pm (174 )

ee collection vannathu 11 30pm alle appol 10 20pm show correct aayi kittum

 pinne ullathu 10 50pm aanu athil 19 seats aanu blocked pinne engine ithrayum difference varum*

----------


## perumal

great job guys...the best forum trackers  :Drum:   keep going guys  :Yeye:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *Cinepolis night 2 shows alle 10 20pm (300 ) 
> 
> 10 50pm (174 )
> 
> ee collection vannathu 11 30pm alle appol 10 20pm show correct aayi kittum
> 
>  pinne ullathu 10 50pm aanu athil 19 seats aanu blocked pinne engine ithrayum difference varum*


Athokke shariyanu. Correction vanna show 10.20pm anennu thonnunnu.175 tkt aanu poyathu aa show kku, njananu corrction nadathiyathu.

----------


## Louise Pothen

> great job guys...the best forum trackers   keep going guys


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Athokke shariyanu. Correction vanna show 10.20pm anennu thonnunnu.175 tkt aanu poyathu aa show kku, njananu corrction nadathiyathu.




*aa showkku 220 tickets poyille buddy

150 x 153 = 22,950

61 × 103 = 6283

9 × 83 = 747

220 = 29,980

 ingane aayirunnu enaanu thonnunnathu

10 50 pm

37 x 153 = 5661

38 × 103 =3914

7 × 83 = 581

82 = 10,156*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *aa showkku 220 tickets poyille buddy
> 
> 150 x 153 = 22,950
> 
> 61 × 103 = 6283
> 
> 9 × 83 = 747
> 
> 220 = 29,980
> ...


175 enname poyullu. Cross check cheythittanu correct cheythathu. 23,095 only total. 10.50PM shariyanu.

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 175 enname poyullu. Cross check cheythittanu correct cheythathu. 23,095 only total. 10.50PM shariyanu.


*
ok buddy njaan nokkiyappol ingane allayirunnu 


Thanks for the reply
*

----------


## sachin

innalathe collxn vanno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

_FINAL !! - All Time Record

#PuliMurugan Cochin Plexes Final Update

Maximum Run ~ 119 Days
Total Viewers ~ 2,79,885 (2.79 Lakhs)
Total Collection ~ 4,30,44,379 Rs (4.30 Cr)

Follow https://t.co/kH7DuDt4AC



_

----------


## PRINCE

> _FINAL !! - All Time Record
> 
> #PuliMurugan Cochin Plexes Final Update
> 
> Maximum Run ~ 119 Days
> Total Viewers ~ 2,79,885 (2.79 Lakhs)
> Total Gross ~ 4,30,44,379 Rs (4.39 Cr)
> 
> Follow https://t.co/kH7DuDt4AC
> ...


_FINAL !! - All Time Record

#PuliMurugan Cochin Plexes Final Update

Maximum Run ~ 119 Days
Total Viewers ~ 2,79,885 (2.79 Lakhs)
Total Gross ~ 4,30,44,379 Rs (4.30 Cr)

Follow https://t.co/kH7DuDt4AC 

@_Bilalikka Rules pls edit

----------


## manoroogi

:Drum: 


> _FINAL !! - All Time Record
> 
> #PuliMurugan Cochin Plexes Final Update
> 
> Maximum Run ~ 119 Days
> Total Viewers ~ 2,79,885 (2.79 Lakhs)
> Total Gross ~ 4,30,44,379 Rs (4.30 Cr)
> 
> Follow https://t.co/kH7DuDt4AC
> _


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: tnx prince.............. HUNT OVER..........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> _FINAL !! - All Time Record
> 
> #PuliMurugan Cochin Plexes Final Update
> 
> Maximum Run ~ 119 Days
> Total Viewers ~ 2,79,885 (2.79 Lakhs)
> Total Gross ~ 4,30,44,379 Rs (4.30 Cr)
> 
> Follow https://t.co/kH7DuDt4AC 
> ...


Updated  :Ok:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> _FINAL !! - All Time Record
> 
> #PuliMurugan Cochin Plexes Final Update
> 
> Maximum Run ~ 119 Days
> Total Viewers ~ 2,79,885 (2.79 Lakhs)
> Total Collection ~ 4,30,44,379 Rs (4.30 Cr)
> 
> Follow https://t.co/kH7DuDt4AC
> ...


 Multiyil maximum day oodiya padam ethaanu??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Multiyil maximum day oodiya padam ethaanu??


Life of PI, Gravity.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Life of PI, Gravity.


Ethra days aanu? Malayalam ethu film aanu?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ethra days aanu? Malayalam ethu film aanu?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


ithu randum 200 adichu.

Malayaalm ariyilla, @sreeoman knows.

----------


## PRINCE

Fukri 1st Day Cochin Multiplexes 



Thanks to @ParamasivaM @Balu @BILALIKKARules @Saathan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Jomonte Suvisheshangal Cochin Multiplexes 16 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## visakh r

> Fukri 1st Day Cochin Multiplexes 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @ParamasivaM @Balu @BILALIKKARules @Saathan 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thankzzz bros...........PRETHAM FIRST DAY ITHILUM UNDAYIRUNNO :Thinking:

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal Thallirkkumbol Cochin Plexes 15 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Fukri 1st Day Cochin Multiplexes 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @ParamasivaM @Balu @BILALIKKARules @Saathan 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job guys  :Clap:  
Anyway pratheekshichathine kaal undello  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> thankzzz bros...........PRETHAM FIRST DAY ITHILUM UNDAYIRUNNO


Nokki edukkanam bhai.. 1st day update ee thread il illa.. Pretham thread il kaanum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varghese Valavil

> thankzzz bros...........PRETHAM FIRST DAY ITHILUM UNDAYIRUNNO



Post nokkiyittu kandilla... 3rd day 8 Lakhs (Total 22 Lakhs)... appo first 2 days ethandu ee range thanne kanu

----------


## Saathan

> thankzzz bros...........PRETHAM FIRST DAY ITHILUM UNDAYIRUNNO


Pretham 1st day 8.28 Lakhs

----------


## visakh r

> Pretham 1st day 8.28 Lakhs


 :Ok: ..........

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Fukri 1st Day Cochin Multiplexes 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @ParamasivaM @Balu @BILALIKKARules @Saathan 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appol ethu 50-70 Lakhil othugum...

----------


## vipi

> Pretham 1st day 8.28 Lakhs


Pretham total 1 cr indaarunno ??

----------


## perumal

> Appol ethu 50-70 Lakhil othugum...


Athrem vare povilarikum.... Negative wom

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Athrem vare povilarikum.... Negative wom
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


appol orazhcha koodi athinte gunam MVT, JS ennivakku kittum...

----------


## PRINCE

JOMON 17th Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal 16th Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Fukri 2nd Day

----------


## Louise Pothen

Thankz @PRINCE & @Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Thanks guyzz

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

Thanks Guys....

----------


## Religious monk

Xmas season irangiyirunenkil js & mvt 2cr range pokandatharunnu...hm ini 1.5 -1.7  pokumarikkum

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal 17th Day (5/2/2017)

----------


## PRINCE

Jomon 18th Day (5/2/2017)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Fukri 3rd Day 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Jomon 18th Day (5/2/2017)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ethu 1.5 C onnum pokilla ....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Xmas season irangiyirunenkil js & mvt 2cr range pokandatharunnu...hm ini 1.5 -1.7 pokumarikkum


JS 1.5 onnum pokilla... MVT 1.7 aduppichu ethum...

----------


## mukkuvan

Xmas season aayirunnel kurachu koodi collect cheyidhaane.... Allenkil kure koodi nalla WOM venamaayirunnu.... Season onnum ilaanjittum Hrithwik Roshan okke 2cr cross cheyidhille.....




> Xmas season irangiyirunenkil js & mvt 2cr range pokandatharunnu...hm ini 1.5 -1.7  pokumarikkum

----------


## visakh r

> Fukri 3rd Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankzzzz :Good:

----------


## renjuus

So MVT on third Sunday collected more than Fukri on first Sunday with almost same percentage. :Clap: .So munthiri holding on well. :Thumbup: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

[QUOTE=renjuus;8004826]So MVT on third Sunday collected more than Fukri on first Sunday with almost same percentage. :Clap: .So munthiri holding on well. :Thumbup: 

Why Comparing MVT with Jayasurya movie?

----------


## PRINCE

JOMON 19th Day 2/6/2017 ( Monday)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal 18th Day 2/6/2017 ( Monday)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

................

----------


## Sidharthan

Load avanilla bhaii..some pblm..itrem balum Cheyta pole cheyuo?

----------


## misbah7722

> JOMON 19th Day 2/6/2017 ( Monday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Munthirivallikal 18th Day 2/6/2017 ( Monday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 um katta shokkam aanallo....  Off season inte gunam kaanichu tudangi...

----------


## PRINCE

> Load avanilla bhaii..some pblm..itrem balum Cheyta pole cheyuo?


ithu kaanan pattunille ??




> JOMON 19th Day 2/6/2017 ( Monday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Munthirivallikal 18th Day 2/6/2017 ( Monday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> ithu kaanan pattunille ??


Load avanind

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> ithu kaanan pattunille ??


Ya..epo pattununde..thanx bhaii

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

ഇന്ന് മൊത്തം ഫോറം സ്ലോ ആയിരിന്നു... ഇനി എനിക്ക് മാത്രമാണോ എന്നറിയില്ല

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Cinema Freaken

Bogan Track Cheyyyunnille...?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Bogan Track Cheyyyunnille...?


No.........

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> No.........


Ok... :Vandivittu:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Bogan Track Cheyyyunnille...?


Nee koodunno track cheyyan? Namukk ellam nokkam  :Ok:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Nee koodunno track cheyyan? Namukk ellam nokkam


mARCH 22nd -april end Njanum Koodam....May Thottu Class Thudangum...!

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Nee koodunno track cheyyan? Namukk ellam nokkam


Koodam ennu paranjavarae evidae pariganikkunniilla... ennittanu  :Nono:  :Thinking:

----------


## wayanadan

> sahikkunnilla alle !!!


*കോടികളുടെ കണക്കു കണ്ടു ചോദിച്ചതാ*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*veenalle.......*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> mARCH 22nd -april end Njanum Koodam....May Thottu Class Thudangum...!


Eppol anelum pore  :Ok:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Eppol anelum pore


Pinnallah... :Band:

----------


## perumal

inalathe update undo ??

----------


## asuyalu

> 2 um katta shokkam aanallo....  Off season inte gunam kaanichu tudangi...


uff maraka drop thanne..............

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

നാളെ സിംഗം മറ്റന്നാൾ എസ്ര കൂടി വരുമ്പോൾ പൂർണമായി വീഴും !!

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> നാളെ സിംഗം മറ്റന്നാൾ എസ്ര കൂടി വരുമ്പോൾ പൂർണമായി വീഴും !!


Ezra nalla booking anu

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kadayadi baby

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


66% aano 78% aano?

----------


## PRINCE

Pan cinemas very Small changes unadaakum  will update later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

JOMON 22 DAYS UPDATE




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

MUNTHIRIVALLIKAL 21 DAYS UPDATE




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

with Ezra coming tomorrow MVt will end at  1.7 cr and JS at 1.4


.

----------


## wayanadan

> JOMON 22 DAYS UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*1.5CR kadakkumenu pratheekshichu ini athu nadakkilla*

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> with Ezra coming tomorrow MVt will end at 1.7 cr and JS at 1.4
> 
> 
> .



MVT 1.7 num ee pokkanel paadakum...

----------


## varma

thanks guys

----------


## PRINCE

#Ezra is HUGE at Cochin Plexes !! 

Any guess on 1st day Collection??

Current Toppers 

#Jomon 17.63 L
#Charlie 16.86 L
#AHB 15.25 L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PRINCE

#Ezra Cochin Plexes

1st Day Total ~ 16.82 Lakhs (55 Shows)

Occupancy ~ 97.28% 🙏 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

Special shows undennu kettu @ 11.30pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> നാളെ സിംഗം മറ്റന്നാൾ എസ്ര കൂടി വരുമ്പോൾ പൂർണമായി വീഴും !!


Ezra varumpol vizhunnathu multi records akumo?....

----------


## Saathan

Multi Tracking team   :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## jeeva

55 shows 97℅occupency why records not broken.....eee screen s ellam valare cheruthano?

----------


## PRINCE

Paraman, Sathaan, Balu, Bilalikka, Madhavanunni  :salut:   :salut:   :salut:  & special thanks to our *Mr Invisible* for all Extra show updates  :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

> 55 shows 97℅occupency why records not broken.....eee screen s ellam valare cheruthano?


Yes... PVR and cinepo small creens il keri kurachu shows

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Multi Tracking team





> Paraman, Sathaan, Balu, Bilalikka, Madhavanunni    & special thanks to our *Mr Invisible* for all Extra show updates


Effort  :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

Singam3 Day 2




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mukkuvan

To the whole team  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut: 




> Multi Tracking team





> Paraman, Sathaan, Balu, Bilalikka, Madhavanunni    & special thanks to our *Mr Invisible* for all Extra show updates

----------


## jeeva

> Yes... PVR and cinepo small creens il keri kurachu shows


OK........

----------


## ParamasivaM

41 il start cheythu 55 shows ethi final. 80%+ um innu add ayava aanu. nalla eluppam ulla pani ayondu pinne kozhappamilla  :Mad: 

Anyways.. here are final updates after late nigh shows.

----------


## PRINCE

> 41 il start cheythu 55 shows ethi final. 80%+ um innu add ayava aanu. nalla eluppam ulla pani ayondu pinne kozhappamilla 
> 
> Anyways.. here are final updates after late nigh shows.


BOSS IS IN ACTION  :Order:  : Thanks parama  :cheers:

----------


## nambiar

Thanks team for the excellent reporting. No other sites have this kind of detailed data. And that too through volunteers.

----------


## nambiar

> Singam3 Day 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nalla drop undallo...Ezra effect aayirikkum.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 41 il start cheythu 55 shows ethi final. 80%+ um innu add ayava aanu. nalla eluppam ulla pani ayondu pinne kozhappamilla 
> 
> Anyways.. here are final updates after late nigh shows.


 :cheers:  .......

----------


## wayanadan

> Singam3 Day 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*theerumanamaayi,,,*

----------


## wayanadan

*ezra ,,,.... thakarthu *

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> #Ezra Cochin Plexes
> 
> 1st Day Total ~ 16.82 Lakhs (55 Shows)
> 
> Occupancy ~ 97.28%  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


അടിച്ചു പൊളിച്ചു... ശനിയും ഞായറും കൂടി ഒരു തകർത്തു വാരൽ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Ezra varumpol vizhunnathu multi records akumo?....


athae box office recordsum veezhaan thudangi...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Nalla drop undallo...Ezra effect aayirikkum.


ethonnum 50 L polum adikkan paadilla...

----------


## Louise Pothen

> #Ezra Cochin Plexes
> 
> 1st Day Total ~ 16.82 Lakhs (55 Shows)
> 
> Occupancy ~ 97.28% 🙏 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pollannu thalli  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

ezra 1st day kidu anello so 3 daysil 50lakhs chance undu new record akumennu karuthunnu also fastest 1cr chance undu.............

----------


## sachin

*EKM multi 1st day occupancy top5 movies as given below(only considering movies above 40 shows)*
*1.Kali-99.08 %(45 Shows and gross - 15.07 Lakhs)*
*2.PM-98.71 %(47 Shows and gross - 14.97 Lakhs)*
*3.Ezra-97.28 %(55 Shows and gross - 16.82 Lakhs)*
*4.Charlie-95.31%(54 Shows and gross - 16.86 Lakhs)*
*5.JS-94.36%(58 Shows and gross - 17.80 Lakhs)*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Paandi parangal okke malayAla moviesinu munnil muttu madakkunna athibsundaramaya kazhcha kaanan thudangi.  

Tharikida basheerinte appeese koode pootti kettiyathode.......malayalam cinema ini uyarangalikkku.....oruthan vichsrichaalum thalarthaan pattilla enna urappumayi....

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks for the efforts Multi Tracking team. Who is Mr Invincible? Admin😁 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anishfk

> Paandi parangal okke malayAla moviesinu munnil muttu madakkunna athibsundaramaya kazhcha kaanan thudangi.  
> 
> Tharikida basheerinte appeese koode pootti kettiyathode.......malayalam cinema ini uyarangalikkku.....oruthan vichsrichaalum thalarthaan pattilla enna urappumayi....


Satym...aa pulli maariyathil allengil pulikulla importance malayala cinemayil kuranjathu muthal....oru mikacha future aanu cinemaku kaathirikunath

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 41 il start cheythu 55 shows ethi final. 80%+ um innu add ayava aanu. nalla eluppam ulla pani ayondu pinne kozhappamilla 
> 
> Anyways.. here are final updates after late nigh shows.



*Thanks............*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken

Thanks @PRINCE @Bilalikka Rules @Saathan @ParamasivaM @ballu @Madhavanunni  :salut:   :salut:   :salut:   :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

#Ezra Cochin Plexes

2nd Day ~ 14.40 Lakhs (99.85%)
2 Days Total ~ 31.19 Lakhs 

2 Days Total is All Time Record & Best Occupancy till date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KingOfKings

> #Ezra Cochin Plexes
> 
> 2nd Day ~ 14.40 Lakhs (99.85%)
> 2 Days Total ~ 31.19 Lakhs 
> 
> 2 Days Total is All Time Record & Best Occupancy till date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



kabali ethrya, 2 days total?

----------


## Louise Pothen

Trivandram Aries gross new thrrad thudangu nalla reach aarikkum

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE



----------


## renjuus

Gr8 to see Ezra doing incredibly well in multiplex.Naleyum ithu thudarum...off season allayirunnengil ippozhathe ore word vechu multiyil 3 crores minimum aanennu thonnunnu..eniyippo ethra vare pokemennu nokkaam... :Yes3:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Gr8 to see Ezra doing incredibly well in multiplex.Naleyum ithu thudarum...off season allayirunnengil ippozhathe ore word vechu multiyil 3 crores minimum aanennu thonnunnu..eniyippo ethra vare pokemennu nokkaam...


sathyam... vacation okke aayirinnel 3 Cr pushpam polae adichene...

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> #Ezra Cochin Plexes
> 
> 2nd Day ~ 14.40 Lakhs (99.85%)
> 2 Days Total ~ 31.19 Lakhs 
> 
> 2 Days Total is All Time Record & Best Occupancy till date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Q cinemas onnu check cheyyane buddy

4 20 pm - 2 Tickets

7 10 pm - 6 

7 40 pm - 3

10 pm  - 8

10 30 pm - 3 tickets 

ithryum pokaan undaayirunnu please check now*

----------


## Saathan

> sathyam... vacation okke aayirinnel 3 Cr pushpam polae adichene...


ee time ilum nadakkum... more shows undenkil...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> ee time ilum nadakkum... more shows undenkil...


athu undaavaan chance ella... MVT, JS, Singam okke ullappol more shows kittillallo... pinne Feb 23 nu Veeram and Abi okke varumallo...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *Q cinemas onnu check cheyyane buddy
> 
> 4 20 pm - 2 Tickets
> 
> 7 10 pm - 6 
> 
> 7 40 pm - 3
> 
> 10 pm  - 8
> ...


Late night eppolum updation undakum. will correct few errors in btw,

----------


## PRINCE

> *Q cinemas onnu check cheyyane buddy
> 
> 4 20 pm - 2 Tickets
> 
> 7 10 pm - 6 
> 
> 7 40 pm - 3
> 
> 10 pm  - 8
> ...


Ithokke ariyaam buddy.. 7:40 PM vare ulla showscorrect aanu njan itta update il.. last two shows dats 10 Pm and 10:30 PM Housefull aayi consider cheythu update nerathe ittenne ullu .. . EE shows nte okke lfinal sttaus thanne edukkullu.. Athu pinne ivide update cheyum ( ippo paramasivam cheytha pole.. innaleyum cheythirunnu) !! chila days ivide idaan pattiyillelum table il update cheyum

----------


## perumal

Mvt n jomon any update

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Ithokke ariyaam buddy.. 7:40 PM vare ulla showscorrect aanu njan itta update il.. last two shows dats 10 Pm and 10:30 PM Housefull aayi consider cheythu update nerathe ittenne ullu .. . EE shows nte okke lfinal sttaus thanne edukkullu.. Athu pinne ivide update cheyum ( ippo paramasivam cheytha pole.. innaleyum cheythirunnu) !! chila days ivide idaan pattiyillelum table il update cheyum



*njaan nokkiyappol kandathu paranjenne ullu  buddy thanks for the reply*

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Late night eppolum updation undakum. will correct few errors in btw,



 :Goodpost:

----------


## wayanadan

*showyude ennam kurinjirunenkil 3 day kondu 50Lakhs kadannene*

----------


## sachin

> *showyude ennam kurinjirunenkil 3 day kondu 50Lakhs kadannene*


yes bt ini padakum 60 shows vachu 3 days kitunna padam 3 days 50 adikkum nalla hype n wom undel innu ezra 50 shows undayirunnel chance undayirunnu..

----------


## wayanadan

> yes bt ini padakum 60 shows vachu 3 days kitunna padam 3 days 50 adikkum nalla hype n wom undel innu ezra 50 shows undayirunnel chance undayirunnu..


*innethra showyund??*

----------


## sachin

> *innethra showyund??*


no idea nokkiyitilla  :Vandivittu:

----------


## PRINCE

FK Exclusive 

#Ezra Completed 100 HOUSE FULL Shows At Cochin Multiplexes In 3 Days

#AllTimeRecord 

Prev Best : PuliMurugan 97 HF Shows in 3 Days



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> FK Exclusive 
> 
> #Ezra Completed 100 HOUSE FULL Shows At Cochin Multiplexes In 3 Days
> 
> #AllTimeRecord 
> 
> Prev Best : PuliMurugan 97 HF Shows in 3 Days
> 
> 
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> FK Exclusive 
> 
> #Ezra Completed 100 HOUSE FULL Shows At Cochin Multiplexes In 3 Days
> 
> #AllTimeRecord 
> 
> Prev Best : PuliMurugan 97 HF Shows in 3 Days
> 
> 
> ...


Prithvide buggest opening by miles.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

3 Days Best Collection | Previous Best - Pulimurugan

----------


## Louise Pothen

> 3 Days Best Collection | Previous Best - Pulimurugan


Kiduve kidu  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Good job @Bilalikka Rules and @PRINCE  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> updatil kanadilla





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


99.5℅ kola mass  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Observer

> 3 Days Best Collection | Previous Best - Pulimurugan


cinepolis 1 seat mathrame booked allathe ondengil , 9 HF shhows verande

----------


## Sidharthan

100%occupancy vannitundo @kochi?

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> cinepolis 1 seat mathrame booked allathe ondengil , 9 HF shhows verande



*2 shows HF aayilla 12 15 pm & 10 30 pm*

----------


## Saathan

> cinepolis 1 seat mathrame booked allathe ondengil , 9 HF shhows verande


few correction undu... kurachu kazhinju idum... 



> 100%occupancy vannitundo @kochi?


illa...

----------


## Sidharthan

MVT n jomon update idu pls..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Tribes

> 3 Days Best Collection | Previous Best - Pulimurugan


Pan cinemas 5 show 6 hf its mistake or my ignorance?

----------


## PRINCE

Jomon 25th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal 24th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

‪Cochin Plexes 1st Weekend (3 Days) Toppers‬

‪#Ezra 46.89 Lakhs‬
‪#PuliMurugan 42.85 Lakhs‬
‪#Jomon 42.44 Lakhs‬
‪#Kali 41.95 Lakhs‬
‪#Charlie 41.42 Lakhs‬




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> 


Thankz bhai

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> ‪Cochin Plexes 1st Weekend (3 Days) Toppers‬
> 
> ‪#Ezra 46.89 Lakhs‬
> ‪#PuliMurugan 42.85 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Jomon 42.44 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Kali 41.95 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Charlie 41.42 Lakhs‬
> 
> 
> ...


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> Jomon 25th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*1.5cr ethilla*

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> 3 Days Best Collection | Previous Best - Pulimurugan





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> 


Kidu  :Drum:   :Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## nambiar

Glad to see the excellent collection by Ezra !!!
It looks like people are ready to accept all decent movies . Jomon, MVT, Fukri and now Ezra - even though the competition is tough , all movies got good collection in cities. Good sign for a small industry like Malayalam.

----------


## perumal

> Glad to see the excellent collection by Ezra !!!
> It looks like people are ready to accept all decent movies . Jomon, MVT, Fukri and now Ezra - even though the competition is tough , all movies got good collection in cities. Good sign for a small industry like Malayalam.


Fukri onum accept cheithila..flop anu 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> ‪Cochin Plexes 1st Weekend (3 Days) Toppers‬
> 
> ‪#Ezra 46.89 Lakhs‬
> ‪#PuliMurugan 42.85 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Jomon 42.44 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Kali 41.95 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Charlie 41.42 Lakhs‬
> 
> 
> ...


Heavy  :Drum: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## JAYARAMAN

J


> 





*Pulimurugan 4th day thanne alle 50 lakhs show count nokkiyaalum murugan alle fastest 50 lakhs*

----------


## renjuus

> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulimurugan 4th day thanne alle 50 lakhs show count nokkiyaalum murugan alle fastest 50 lakhs*


Usually ore day aanengil more collection in that number of days will be taken into consideration.no of shows is not considered.pothuve angane aanu.aa oru viewil nokkumbol EOD Ezra will have more collection in 4 days.ithu kurachu nerathe ittuvenne ulluu ennanu ente orithu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> ‪Cochin Plexes 1st Weekend (3 Days) Toppers‬
> 
> ‪#Ezra 46.89 Lakhs‬
> ‪#PuliMurugan 42.85 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Jomon 42.44 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Kali 41.95 Lakhs‬
> ‪#Charlie 41.42 Lakhs‬
> 
> 
> ...


ee filmsinte shows  koode undel onnum update cheyyumo  :cheers:

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Usually ore day aanengil more collection in that number of days will be taken into consideration.no of shows is not considered.pothuve angane aanu.aa oru viewil nokkumbol EOD Ezra will have more collection in 4 days.ithu kurachu nerathe ittuvenne ulluu ennanu ente orithu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*muruganu 4th day 15 lakhs collection vannu total 58 lakhs ezrakku innu 11 lakhs varumo*

----------


## renjuus

> *muruganu 4th day 15 lakhs collection vannu total 58 lakhs ezrakku innu 11 lakhs varumo*


Athariyilla.vannillengil this will have to change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Wom vechu fastest 1 cr movie  avumenna thonnunne multiyil .families ettaduthadu kondu eni collection koodatheyullu

----------


## udaips

> Wom vechu fastest 1 cr movie  avumenna thonnunne multiyil .families ettaduthadu kondu eni collection koodatheyullu


Holidays undayirunnel fastest aayene.. ithippo mikkavarum 9 days edukkum... 8th day mikkavarum near 1cr ethum....

----------


## udaips

> *muruganu 4th day 15 lakhs collection vannu total 58 lakhs ezrakku innu 11 lakhs varumo*


Innathe evening shows okke almost full aanu... Innalathe collection-te 80% vannal thanne 12 kittum... so mikkavarum ippo thanne Pulimurukan-te mukalil poyi kaanum

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Innathe evening shows okke almost full aanu... Innalathe collection-te 80% vannal thanne 12 kittum... so mikkavarum ippo thanne Pulimurukan-te mukalil poyi kaanum



*innale rates kooduthal aayirunnu innu Q cinemas , Cinepolis okke weekdays rates aanu innale vanna maximum possible collection innu varilla*

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Wom vechu fastest 1 cr movie  avumenna thonnunne multiyil .families ettaduthadu kondu eni collection koodatheyullu


*Fastest 1 Cr akaan chance undu Muruganu 7th day hartal aayathu kondu 21 shows aanu kittiyathu Ezra 7 days kondu edukkum ennu thonnunnu*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Small changes chilapol undakum. Will update if there is any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

@ PRINCE Good work dude  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Urgreat:  :Urgreat:

----------


## SachinMammookka

Great Going..... Ezra in full swing..... ella records um pottikkatte.... this would be the fastest one crore grosser.... may be in 7 days  :Race: 






> Small changes chilapol undakum. Will update if there is any
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

#Ezra AriesPlex Trivandrum 

5th Day ~ 4.98 Lakhs (83.24%)
5 Days Total ~ 30.74 Lakhs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> #Ezra AriesPlex Trivandrum 
> 
> 5th Day ~ 4.98 Lakhs (83.24%)
> 5 Days Total ~ 30.74 Lakhs 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> #Ezra AriesPlex Trivandrum 
> 
> 5th Day ~ 4.98 Lakhs (83.24%)
> 5 Days Total ~ 30.74 Lakhs 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



30L crossed  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Edited

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Record aanello in 5 days 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra innu total 48 shows undaayirunnu.. Cinemax 12:50 PM oru show add aayirunnu athu pakshe kittiyilla.. Max try cheythu.. So didn't included..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Record aanello in 5 days 
> 
> Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk


Working 5th day athum working day .marana mass anallo n7 days il simple ayi 1cr adikkum. Edu vare oru malayalachitrathinum kittathadu ezra nediyedukkum

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kure recordukal thakarkkum

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*7daysil 1Cr adichene.....*

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Working 5th day athum working day .marana mass anallo n7 days il simple ayi 1cr adikkum. Edu vare oru malayalachitrathinum kittathadu ezra nediyedukkum




*7 days kondu 1 cr aakilla ithum murugane pole 8 days thanne 1 cr*

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Ezra innu total 48 shows undaayirunnu.. Cinemax 12:50 PM oru show add aayirunnu athu pakshe kittiyilla.. Max try cheythu.. So didn't included..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





47 shows aayirunnu buddy innale Cinemax screen 1 Fukri aayirunnu 12 50 pm show

Screen 2 Ezra  12 30 pm

Screen 3 Singham 12 10 pm

Screen 4 MVT  12 40 pm

ingane aayirunnu 

innum angine thanne

----------


## PRINCE

> 47 shows aayirunnu buddy innale Cinemax screen 1 Fukri aayirunnu 12 50 pm show
> 
> Screen 2 Ezra  12 30 pm
> 
> Screen 3 Singham 12 10 pm
> 
> Screen 4 MVT  12 40 pm
> 
> ingane aayirunnu 
> ...


Buddy Innale 12:15 PM singam (158 seater)  and 12:50 PM Fukry (182 seater) shows undaayirunilla.. 12:50 PM time Ezra kalichu...

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Buddy Innale 12:15 PM singam (158 seater)  and 12:50 PM Fukry (182 seater) shows undaayirunilla.. 12:50 PM time Ezra kalichu...



*BMS ilum , PVR sitelum kandilla athaanu njaan paranjathu buddy*

----------


## PRINCE

Cinemax Miss aaya show details kittii.. ippo update cheyaam

----------


## PRINCE

> *BMS ilum , PVR sitelum kandilla athaanu njaan paranjathu buddy*


Here is the confirmation.. Hope u believe now !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Here is the confirmation.. Hope u believe now !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Thanks for the reply buddy image blocked aanu office pc yil pinne nokkaam*

----------


## perumal

> *Thanks for the reply buddy image blocked aanu office pc yil pinne nokkaam*


great job @PRINCE  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## mission impossible

> *7 days kondu 1 cr aakilla ithum murugane pole 8 days thanne 1 cr*


Puli ethra shows il annu 1cr ayathu? any idea?

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Puli ethra shows il annu 1cr ayathu? any idea?



*8 days - 322 shows - 1.08 Cr*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Band:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so 1 Cr in 7 days varilla... 8 daysil 1 Cr adikkum...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> 
> *1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]_ 
> 
> _2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_
> 
> _3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> ...


ethenthaa eppolum update cheyyathathu?

----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ......................

----------


## Joe27

> *TRIVIA* 
> _
> _


ethil kurach update cheyyan undalo...lifetime grosser puli....first film to cross 2cr mark pole first film to cross 3cr mark and 4cr-pulimurugan koodi update cheyyayirunu.....athum milestone aanalo...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

150 HF Shows

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Drum: drum: :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra 7th Day

----------


## PRINCE

Jomon 29th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal 28th Day 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*EZRA ...... *

----------


## POKIRI

@PRINCE @Bilalikka Rules Kattappana, Dangal, Pumu etc final aayenkil onnidaamo...?/

----------


## POKIRI

> ethil kurach update cheyyan undalo...lifetime grosser puli....first film to cross 2cr mark pole first film to cross 3cr mark and 4cr-pulimurugan koodi update cheyyayirunu.....athum milestone aanalo...


 done  :Ok:  ..........

----------


## wayanadan

> Jomon 29th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*ithintte thudakkam kandappol 2 .CR pratheekshichirunnu*

----------


## PRINCE

Guys correction undu. Will update in few minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MHP369

Pumu or ezra

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Puli Murukan aanu fastest to 1CR even now. 7.5 days il 1CR kadannu.(Fastest by shows n days) Ezra 2nd fastest.
> 
> Overall KABALI,PM & Ezra in order.


D A N G A L  says BITCH PLEASE !!

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

Records are meant to be broken!!Great Going Malayalam Cinema......

----------


## Laleattan

> *puli randaaman.....*


*Fastest 1 Cr At Cochin Multiplexes* 

1. #Ezra 1,08,06,728 From 375 Shows(8 Days)

2. #PuliMurugan 1,08,06,685 From 324 Shows (8 Days)


8 divasam kondu randum 1cr pakshe fastest 8 divasathil 375 shows eduthu 1cr adicha padam where other one took with 324. Fastest artham eni vere vallathum aano?

----------


## sachin

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if possible please add the shows of all these films too which will be helpful to know how much shows each films taken to complete the 1cr mark...............

----------


## sachin

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*PM 1cr in 324 shows............
Ezra 1cr in 375 shows..................
Charlie 1cr in 329 shows...............
JSR 1cr in 341 shows..............
AAA etra shows undayirunnu ennu ariyamo????*

----------


## PRINCE

> *PM 1cr in 324 shows............
> Ezra 1cr in 375 shows..................
> Charlie 1cr in 329 shows...............
> JSR 1cr in 341 shows..............
> AAA etra shows undayirunnu ennu ariyamo????*


AAA & Kali nokki edukkanamm

----------


## PRINCE

FASTEST 1 CR All Languages ( RECORD BREAKERS ARE HIGHLIGHTED IN RED)

1. Dangal ~ 1,06,67,454 in 6 Days ( 394 Shows) ||Dec 2016||

2. Kabalai ~ 1,04,64,817 in 6 Days (447 Shows) || July 2016||

3. Ezra ~ 1,08,06,728 in 8 Days (375 Shows)

4. PuliMurugan ~ 1,08,06,685 in 8 Days (324 Shows)

5. Charlie ~ 1,05,59,258 in 9 Days (329 Shows) || Dec 2015||

6. JSR ~ 1,05,48,202 in 9 Days (341 Shows)

7. Jungle Book ~ 1.10 Cr in 10 Days (?????)

8. AAA ~1 Cr Approx in 10 Days (????) ||October 2015||

9. Oppam ~ 1,01,70,085 in 11 Days (339 Shows)

10. Kali ~ 1,00,08,087 in 11 Days (????)



Corrections undel pls let me know

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ethinu munp ore divasam eatha vannekunne athinu?
> 
> Fastest & highest both are different.


Ithaanu Ningalkulla Utharam,Oru Lalettan Fan Thanne Aaykotte




> *Usually ore day aanengil more collection in that number of days will be taken into consideration.no of shows is not considered.pothuve angane aanu.*aa oru viewil nokkumbol EOD Ezra will have more collection in 4 days.ithu kurachu nerathe ittuvenne ulluu ennanu ente orithu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithu Fastest 50 Lakhs,Eatavum kooduthal Colln Ullath Fastest Aay....Vere Utharam




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ellaaam oK alle

----------


## Hari Jith

> Ithaanu Ningalkulla Utharam,Oru Lalettan Fan Thanne Aaykotte
> 
> 
> 
> Ithu Fastest 50 Lakhs,Eatavum kooduthal Colln Ullath Fastest Aay....Vere Utharam
> 
> 
> 
> Ellaaam oK alle


This sums up everything...

aarum ini alamb undakkaruth....

----------


## PRINCE

For all the love you have showered upon us over these years we think it's time we show the gratitude back..Guess and win a small gift #5KFK

https://twitter.com/forumkeralam1/st...42984559722496




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Cochin Multiplexes Ezra 9th Day Update

( 1 extra show koodi kalichittundo ennu doubt undu.. kalichittundel naale morning details kittum & then we will update)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Cochin Multiplexes Ezra 9th Day Update
> 
> ( 1 extra show koodi kalichittundo ennu doubt undu.. kalichittundel naale morning details kittum & then we will update)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Q Cinemas 7 shows undaayirunnu*

----------


## PRINCE

> *Q Cinemas 7 shows undaayirunnu*


Extra shows kalichathinte details naale kittumm.. Will update tomorrow  :Declare:

----------


## pnikhil007

http://m.manoramaonline.com/movies/m...tion-ezra.html
Fk Rocks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> 
> *1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]_ 
> 
> _2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_
> 
> _3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> ...


Highest lifetime grosser PM ennu update cheyyathathu enthaa??

----------


## PRINCE

> Cochin Multiplexes Ezra 9th Day Update
> 
> ( 1 extra show koodi kalichittundo ennu doubt undu.. kalichittundel naale morning details kittum & then we will update)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Confirmation regarding Extra shows



Updated 9th Day Figures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> Confirmation regarding Extra shows
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 9th Day Figures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adutha 3cr+ film EZRA...
Ekadesham urappaayi alle....
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Abhijith019

Innu singleday record idumello

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CongratZ  :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


92%  :Band:  :Band:  
Good work @Bilalikka Rules and @PRINCE

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaguar

> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


fk മെംബേര്*സ് വല്ലവരും ആണോ  ഈ വിന്നേര്*സ്

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Single day record aano ethu?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Single day record aano ethu?


This is 2nd Best

Jomon Aan Single Day Recrd

----------


## udaips

Ezra 3cr+ ethandu urappayi.... :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

> fk മെംബേര്*സ് വല്ലവരും ആണോ  ഈ വിന്നേര്*സ്


Alla.. Twitter followers

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> This is 2nd Best
> 
> Jomon Aan Single Day Recrd


Thanks Buddy..

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

അപ്പോൾ എസ്ര ഏതാണ്ട് മൂന്ന് കോടി ഉറപ്പിച്ചല്ലേ.... രണ്ടാമത്തെ മലയാളം മൂവി... :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

Puli Vs Ezra 2nd Weekend

Thanks @ParamasivaM  :cheers: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*Highest Single Day Collections at Cochin Multiplexes (Mal)
**1. Jomonte Suvisheshangal 17.63 Lakhs (1st day)

2. Ezra 17.4 Lakhs (10th day)

3. Charlie 16.86 Lakhs (1st Day)

4. Ezra 16.79 Lakhs (1st Day)

5. PuliMurugan 16.27 Lakhs (10th day)*

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*1st day 16+     10th day   17+   *

----------


## Sidharthan

> Puli Vs Ezra 2nd Weekend
> 
> Thanks @ParamasivaM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avashyathine shows kittiyirunnel Puli puttu pole 5cr adichenne enne thonunnu..Ezra polikunundee

----------


## narain

> Puli Vs Ezra 2nd Weekend
> 
> Thanks @ParamasivaM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ithill <> symbol thirinju poyallo  :Biggrin:

----------


## Louise Pothen

> *1st day 16+     10th day   17+   *


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> _
> 
> 14. ACTORS WITH MOST 2 CR GROSSERS - 
> 
> - NIVIN PAULY- 4 - [BANGALORE DAYS, OVS, PREMAM, JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM]
> 
> - PRITHVIRAJ - 2 -[ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN, AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY]
> ...


Actor with 2Cr films il Fahad um undello...
Bangalore days and Maheshinte prathikaaram - 2 Films

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra vs PuliMurugan 10 Days Comparison 

Thanks @ParamasivaM  :cheers: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

Puli airesil ninnu  total ethrarunnu?

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> ithill <> symbol thirinju poyallo


Athe  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kurache down aayallo..hope it maintains the tempo..hoping for nxt 3cr..

----------


## Saathan

> Kurache down aayallo..hope it maintains the tempo..hoping for nxt 3cr..


off season alle... 3cr chance kurava...

----------


## Jaguar

> Alla.. Twitter followers


താങ്ക്യു പ്രിന്*സ്

----------


## Sidharthan

> off season alle... 3cr chance kurava...


Chances r less..but it l be good if it makes...major releases in March 3rd Alle?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ennathae numbers kandittu 2.3-2.4 vare ethaanae chance ullu....

----------


## udaips

> off season alle... 3cr chance kurava...


Next 3 days avg 6lakhs... pinne friday thottu 3 days kondu 35 kittiyekkum... Next sunday kondu 2Cr adikkendathanu... anyway above 1.9 ethum

----------


## PRINCE

#Ezra Cochin Multiplexes

12th Day ~ 5.87 Lakhs
12 Days Total ~ 1.54 Cr #Superb
Grand Total Of Viewers ~ 1.02 Lakhs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> #Ezra Cochin Multiplexes
> 
> 12th Day ~ 5.87 Lakhs
> 12 Days Total ~ 1.54 Cr #Superb
> Grand Total Of Viewers ~ 1.02 Lakhs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankz bhai good work   :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Murugan ethra daysilaanu 1.5 cr???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## narain

[QUOTE=renjuus;8016957]Murugan ethra daysilaanu 1.5 cr???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
11 Days.......

----------


## renjuus

[QUOTE=narain;8016966]


> Murugan ethra daysilaanu 1.5 cr???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> 11 Days.......


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:  so fastest Malayalam movie to reach 1.5 crores is murugan without any doubt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

ABY 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@ParamasivaM pic kaanunnilla

----------


## PRINCE

2nd Weekend Comparison 

Thanks @ParamasivaM 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

2nd Week Comparison 

Thanks @ParamasivaM




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

*TOP LIFETIME GROSSERS IN KOCHI MULTIPLEXES
----------------------------------------------
**1.* *PULIMURUGAN - 4.31 Cr***

2. JUNGLE BOOK - 3.75 Cr

3. JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr

4. BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr

5. PREMAM - 2.75 Cr

**6. KATTAPPANAYILE RITHWIK ROSHAN - 2.70 Cr***

7. AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr

**8. DANGAL- 2.65 Cr**

9. 2 COUNTRIES - 2.58 Cr.

10. DRISHYAM - 2.44 Cr.

11. ENNU NINTE MOIDHEEN - 2.35 Cr

12. ORU VADAKKAN SELFIE - 2.20 Cr

13. CHARLIE - 2.15 Cr.*

----------


## Sidharthan

> 2nd Weekend Comparison 
> 
> Thanks @ParamasivaM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poli...Murugan vere level..

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> 2nd Week Comparison 
> 
> Thanks @ParamasivaM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Murugan  :Ho:   :salut:  Multiesil pothuve youth filmsinu kittunna support illatheyum Murugan thakarthu..Vere level thanne... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Murugan   Multiesil pothuve youth filmsinu kittunna support illatheyum Murugan thakarthu..Vere level thanne...


Lalettan..the ultimate star ever from Malayalam...arkum ethi pidikaan patatha atra uyarathil..

----------


## PRINCE

Jomonte Suvisheshangal 37th Day Update

----------


## PRINCE

ABY 2nd Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Innu  Cinepolis normal weekdays rates aayirunnu eduthathu.. But Sunday rates aayirunnu innu.. We have corrected it.. Thanks @Harijith for the notification

----------


## Sidharthan

MVT collection pls?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @PRINCE @Bilalikka Rules Kattappana, Dangal, Pumu etc final aayenkil onnidaamo...?/


Updated........Puli,Kattappana Still Running

----------


## sachin

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Ho:  kattapana 2.70 n still couting wom > star power ennulathinu mattoru proof koode...............
star power initialil kanum pinne padam odanamenkil wom thanne venam arude film ayalum datz d truth wom ennu paranjal nalla reviews alla padam kanunavarude idaayil ulla abhiprayamanu so reviews n wom r different....................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## nambiar

> kattapana 2.70 n still couting wom > star power ennulathinu mattoru proof koode...............
> star power initialil kanum pinne padam odanamenkil wom thanne venam arude film ayalum datz d truth wom ennu paranjal nalla reviews alla padam kanunavarude idaayil ulla abhiprayamanu so reviews n wom r different....................


Kattappana and Dangal (some extent Puli Murugan) got benefited due to the film strike. These movies got the holiday collection without any opposition.

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

fukri 4th sunday tomorrow....track cheyynnundo?....bms shows 4 shows now....heavy drop from 1st sun....still higher than toppil joppan

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## firecrown

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-22 shows from last week

----------


## Sidharthan

> -22 shows from last week


Percentage is also reduced..reduction is quite natural

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*2 CR kadakkaan prayasam*

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ethu 2 Cr adikkan enthelum chance undo? Ellenkil another lalettan movie closing at 1.9 C

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> Ethu 2 Cr adikkan enthelum chance undo? Ellenkil another lalettan movie closing at 1.9 C
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nalla occupancy undallo shows increase undenkil nadakkum

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Nalla occupancy undallo shows increase undenkil nadakkum


Pakshe eni show increse undaakum ennu thonnunnilla.... next week 2-3 relsesum undallo....

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

FK Exclusive

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thanks @PRINCE

----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ....................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Wow..super.. b/w Itengana bilalikka track cheyunne?just to kno..

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

@PRINCE  veeram evide??

----------


## PRINCE

> @PRINCE  veeram evide??


Cheythilla bhai.. Firsr day thanne shokam aayirunnu..

----------


## PRINCE

ABY 7th Day Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra 20th Day Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

JOMON 42 Days 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

MVT 41 DAYS 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Ezra 20th Day Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*friday kondu 2CR adikumaayirikkum*

----------


## PRINCE

ABY 8th Day





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra 21st Day



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mexican final update by 11 PM.. Small changes undaakaam also additional show idaanum chance undu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

Highest Occupancy aano? 




> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Highest Occupancy aano?


40 Shows above ulla movies compare cheyarullu occupancy  % ..

FYI..Ezra 2nd day 99.68% aanu highest

----------


## PRINCE

Oma Cinepolis 10:50  Show 169 Seater aanu eduthekkunnathu but show 148 Seater il aanu.. Will update later

----------


## Saathan

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Band: ....

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## SachinMammookka

> 40 Shows above ulla movies compare cheyarullu occupancy  % ..
> 
> FYI..Ezra 2nd day 99.68% aanu highest


thanks bhai for the clarification

----------


## PRINCE

ABY 9th Day Update

Crossed 50 Lakhs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

LOGAN





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thanks for updates

----------


## Louise Pothen

> 


 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

good work @PRINCE  :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*almost 100%* :Drum:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

200 Pages  :cheers:

----------


## Religious monk

> LOGAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All Kerala Hugh Jackman fans & welfare association ,fk kadakam  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu...Naalem Kidukkuvallo  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Munthirivallikal 44th Day Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaguar

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഈ രണ്ട് പടങ്ങള്*ക്കും സണ്**ഡേ ഷോ ഇനഗ്രീസീന് സാധ്യതയുണ്ടാകുമോ ?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Communist chaayvulla cinemakal vannal aalukal kaanilla ennu paranja Canadamanum samarppikkunnu...

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> ഈ രണ്ട് പടങ്ങള്*ക്കും സണ്**ഡേ ഷോ ഇനഗ്രീസീന് സാധ്യതയുണ്ടാകുമോ ?


ithu vare add aayitilla bhaii...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Munthirivallikal 44th Day Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oppathinu sesham veendum oru padam koodi 190+ il out aakaan pokunnu....

----------


## Jaguar

> Oppathinu sesham veendum oru padam koodi 190+ il out aakaan pokunnu....


ഇനിയങ്ങോട്ട് റിലീസ് പെരുമഴക്കാലം ആയതുകൊണ്ട് കൂടുതല്* പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കേണ്ട

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> ഇനിയങ്ങോട്ട് റിലീസ് പെരുമഴക്കാലം ആയതുകൊണ്ട് കൂടുതല്* പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കേണ്ട


athum shariyaanu..

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

19 shows for ezra today (4th sunday) alle....that's pretty good..

no. of ezra shows/no. of total shows onnu nokkamo?

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*multyil kollaam *

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*angine thattiyum muttiyum1.5CR ethi*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

5 Lakhs+ Views For This Thread  :cheers:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

FK Multiplex Collection Updates Published On Vellinakshathram  :Ok:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Late night shows small changes vannekkam.. undel update cheyyum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ....................

----------


## wayanadan

*angamali ....mechapedunnund*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*EZRA - onnirunnallo ...*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

PULIMURUGAN FINAL COLLECTION



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keri vaaa...

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly innale PVR Il oru show add cheythitunnu & it was HF !! Innathe update il include cheyam..

----------


## PRINCE

Highest single day collection 4 #AngamalyDiaries today at Cochin Plexes👏

6th Day ~ 5.64 Lakhs [75.73%]

6 Days Total ~ 31.64 Lakhs #Superb




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Highest single day collection 4 #AngamalyDiaries today at Cochin Plexes
> 
> 6th Day ~ 5.64 Lakhs [75.73%]
> 
> 6 Days Total ~ 31.64 Lakhs #Superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*showyude ennam koodiyalle..* :Band:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Highest single day collection 4 #AngamalyDiaries today at Cochin Plexes
> 
> 6th Day ~ 5.64 Lakhs [75.73%]
> 
> 6 Days Total ~ 31.64 Lakhs #Superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidukki... ethu keri varanam... minmum oru 1 Cr adikkanam multiplexil...

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

EZRA DAY 27




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

ABY DAY 14





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

#JomonteSuvisheshangal Cochin Plexes Final Update

Maximum Run: 50 Days

Grand Total: 1,50,57,030 [1.5 Cr]

Total Admits: 97,506 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*prince mexican poratte ....*

----------


## udaips

Wow... Angamaali kerikkeri varuvanallo... ee weekend chilappo 10L adikkumayirikkum... :Yo:

----------


## PRINCE

> *prince mexican poratte ....*


Mexican  nokkittundu bhai.. van reethiyil adichu maattal ennu reports ullathu kondu oru divasathe update evideyum open aayi idanda ennu theerumanichu .. Sambavam click aayi  :Drum:

----------


## PRINCE

> Wow... Angamaali kerikkeri varuvanallo... ee weekend chilappo 10L adikkumayirikkum...


Shows kuravaanu.. Sat and Sunday 10 lakhs + nu ulla muthal undaayirunnu but shows illathathu kondu 8 lakhs range okke nokiyaal madhi

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*mexican pinnottu  angamali munnottu ..*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pan Cinemas oru seat polum book aayilla... :Unhappy:

----------


## PRINCE

> Pan Cinemas oru seat polum book aayilla...


Illa... noon show mexican & Angamaly vare mosham aayirunnu mothathil

----------


## Rex

> Highest single day collection 4 #AngamalyDiaries today at Cochin Plexes
> 
> 6th Day ~ 5.64 Lakhs [75.73%]
> 
> 6 Days Total ~ 31.64 Lakhs #Superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidilam. Sleeper hit

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Illa... noon show mexican & Angamaly vare mosham aayirunnu mothathil


Thanks Bhai

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Oma താഴോട്ടും ad മുന്നോട്ടും ആണല്ലോ...

----------


## Young Mega Star

Avasana verdicril angamali mexicanekkal collection nedumayirikum alle?

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

* oppathinoppam*

----------


## PRINCE

> Avasana verdicril angamali mexicanekkal collection nedumayirikum alle?


Easily......

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Easily......


Great work of tracking the show count.. Fbyil pala pagesilum postil ivdathe watermarks koodi anu avar multi collection kanikunath  :Smile:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## narain

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


52 nd DAY ALLEY.........ADYAM 38 TH DAY ENNANU KODUTHIRIKUNNATHU...............

----------


## PRINCE

> 52 nd DAY ALLEY.........ADYAM 38 TH DAY ENNANU KODUTHIRIKUNNATHU...............


Edit cheyaan vittu poyathaanu.. its 52nd Day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

Angamali collections are on the up!!Great to see..

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra 31 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidu  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Good: .................

----------


## remil4remil

Puliyude pakuthi alle? 2.5 polum possible alla alle? 




> Ezra 31 Days Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

OMA DAY 11

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly Diaries Day 11




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

Angamali  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Puliyude pakuthi alle? 2.5 polum possible alla alle?


2.2 il avasaanikkum max

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rebel

> 2.2 il avasaanikkum max


DQ's charlie melle poyee undavum ale in all time BO kochi multies.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Final collection -il Angamali Mexico-ye vettikkumo?

----------


## PRINCE

> DQ's charlie melle poyee undavum ale in all time BO kochi multies.


Yes.. Charlie closing 2.15 Cr.. Selfie ne vettikkumo enna ariyendathu.. Break cheythal will enter in Top 10 Grossers - Malayalam

----------


## PRINCE

> Final collection -il Angamali Mexico-ye vettikkumo?



Ee week/ Weekend  thanne Angamaly Munnil ethum

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Ezra 31 Days Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2.2 CR kashtichu ethum.. ee azhcha new releasum koodi varumpol athu thanne paadaayirikkum...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Angamaly Diaries Day 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Angamaali kuthikkunnu, Mexican kithakkunnu... pakshe randum 1 Cr adikkumennanu pratheeksha...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


appol ethu 1.96il avasaanikkum... so 56 days max run?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Angamaali kuthikkunnu, Mexican kithakkunnu... pakshe randum 1 Cr adikkumennanu pratheeksha...


onnum adikkilla.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> onnum adikkilla.


hmmm that will be sad...

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ethu Day 13 allae??

----------


## chandru

Ankamali 1cr enthum..Mexican chance illa..

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*double strongggggggggg*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sal kk

Ankamali overtake oma......

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kadathi vetti...

----------


## wayanadan

*angamalikku innu ethra show undu*

----------


## vipi

> *angamalikku innu ethra show undu*


Angmaly - 26
Mexica - 14

----------


## wayanadan

> Angmaly - 26
> Mexica - 14


* kiduuuuuuuuuuuu  angamaaliku filmcityilum 5 show undennu thonnunnu*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double strong... easy aayi 1 Cr adikkum...

----------


## wayanadan

> Double strong... easy aayi 1 Cr adikkum...


*monday 1CR adikkum*

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to see  :Band:  

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*angamaliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

aarkkelum Image load aakan bhudhimuttu undel parayanam.. Size kurachu idaam..

----------


## Jibby M

Pulimurugan makes a comeback again in Cochin Multies. Quite impressive considering the flurry of new releases also.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chila images kaanan pattunnilla bhai... enikku mathra aano ennariyilla...

----------


## kallan pavithran

Saira banu track cheyunilla? Seems getting better collection than alamara.

----------


## pnikhil007

> aarkkelum Image load aakan bhudhimuttu undel parayanam.. Size kurachu idaam..


Using tapatalk daily..
Chila divasam oru imagum load aavilla..chila divasam no problem 
20 mbps connection aanu..so internet problem alla..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Adipoliii.. vere aarkellum issue undel parayanam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly 1 CR FROM COCHIN MULTIPLEXES IN 17 DAYS




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> Angamaly 1 CR FROM COCHIN MULTIPLEXES IN 17 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

MVT 59th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Saira banu track cheyunilla? Seems getting better collection than alamara.


Saira Banu cheythilla. Trackers ellavrum rest il aanu - SUMMER IS COMING :GOT: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Angamaly 1 CR FROM COCHIN MULTIPLEXES IN 17 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly 17 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

OMA 17 DAYS UPDATE





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

EZRA 38 DAYS UPDATE




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

ALAMARA 3 DAYS




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

MVT 59 DAYS





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> MVT 59 DAYS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aanjonnu thalliyal 2Cr akkam. @renjuus

----------


## renjuus

> aanjonnu thalliyal 2Cr akkam. @renjuus


Multyil okke thudakkam nalla pole shows undaayirunnel ithum oppavum okke 2C cross cheythene.pinne 1.97 crores allee allaathe  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Multyil okke thudakkam nalla pole shows undaayirunnel ithum oppavum okke 2C cross cheythene.pinne 1.97 crores allee allaathe 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Antony-yodu Ernakulathu oru Multiplex paniyan parayu.  :Laughing:

----------


## renjuus

> Antony-yodu Ernakulathu oru Multiplex paniyan parayu.


Athinte aavaashyamonnumillaa.multies adhikkam support kodukkaathe thanne oru 4cr oru 2cr 2 near  2 crores lalettan nedi.namukku athokke mathi  :Biggrin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> aanjonnu thalliyal 2Cr akkam. @renjuus


Reporting choriyal posts to modan.. @BangaloreaN  :Grin:  :Urgreat:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Reporting choriyal posts to modan.. @BangaloreaN


Admine ariyichekkam........................

----------


## PRINCE

MVT 60th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

OMA 18th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

EZRA 39th Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly 18th Day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

*abhiprayam moshamaayittum 1st day kalakki ..*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *abhiprayam moshamaayittum 1st day kalakki ..*


First day kooduthalum padathinte verdict ariyathe ulla bookings aanu.
Innu nalla drop undu.

----------


## wayanadan

> First day kooduthalum padathinte verdict ariyathe ulla bookings aanu.
> Innu nalla drop undu.


*ee weekend valiaya prashnamkaanilla pinne takeoff nallaa bhipraayamaanu*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *ee weekend valiaya prashnamkaanilla pinne takeoff nallaa bhipraayamaanu*


innathe Multi booking mechamalla, for a release movie.

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Thinking:

----------


## KeralaVarma

Angamali 1.13 aayalle

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Sunday March 26, 2017 is:

4th sunday for
Mexican - 6 shows
Angamaly - 16 shows

3rd sunday for
None

2nd sunday for
Alamara - 5 shows
Saira Banu - 18 shows

1st sunday for
Honey Bee 2 - 25 shows
Take Off - 28 shows

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## PRINCE

Take Off 2nd Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra enters Top 10 Mal Grossers Club #CochinPlexes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Katamarayudu 2nd Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

#MVT 1.25 Lakh more for 2 CR .. Will cross 2cr mostly by thursday or friday




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> #MVT 1.25 Lakh more for 2 CR .. Will cross 2cr mostly by thursday or friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehh..2cr adikaan chance ilaloo

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



Very good 2nd day for Take off... Hope it will continue for some time...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> #MVT 1.25 Lakh more for 2 CR .. Will cross 2cr mostly by thursday or friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thatti mutti 2 C ethiyaal aayi... Fingers crossed...

----------


## PRINCE

> #MVT 1.25 Lakh more for 2 CR .. Will cross 2cr mostly by thursday or friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PVR Total Seats = 148

----------


## PRINCE

TAKE OFF 3rd Day 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

TOP 10 Malayalam Movies #CochinPlexes





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

#MVT 84K More for 2 CR





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly 24 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

HoneyBee2 4 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

OMA 24 DAYS UPDATE





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ezra 45 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

2 biggies next sunday....each may get 40+ shows....smallies ellam thattum

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxx prince*

----------


## arunjk

> #MVT 84K More for 2 CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



aanju pidichal oru 2 cr koodi annanu swantham...90+ % collection ullath kondu 1-2 weeks koodi run kittumarikkum,

----------


## Jibby M

Munthiri 66th day > Ezra 45. 

Quite impressive. But despite that, I guess by the 1st, the run would come to an end. Would be another Mohanlal film in the 190s.

----------


## shivankuty

oppam ethrarnu

----------


## arunjk

> oppam ethrarnu


*
106 Days Total ~ 1,98,09,124(1.98CR) 

Oppam level run kittiyal MVT 2 cr easy aayi adikkum.*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Honey Bee okke vittu innale below 20%🙏


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Honey Bee okke vittu innale below 20%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Sad: .....................

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

How many screens and shows will be there in a day

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Mvt 2cr adikuo??

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 C adikkan chancilla.... :Unhappy:

----------


## Joe27

> 2 C adikkan chancilla....


ee weekend vare poyal sure aayum adikumm....

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikkru

Top first day multiplex collections ethokkeyanu

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

> Top first day multiplex collections ethokkeyanu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Jomon and ezra aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## Balram

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thnx macha...

96.39 % Occupancy...all time  top 5 il varille  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

MVT ernakulam multiyil 2Cr adichallo

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Suggestion: 1st pagil opening day records top 10 ittal colour aayane..
 @PRINCE

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> ee weekend vare poyal sure aayum adikumm....


athu varae pokumo ennanu doubt? Any shows this weekend?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Just checked... 2 shows will be continued in this weekend as well for MVT... So it will cross 2 Cr...

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Q cinemas ravile muthal undayirunnel as first day record Monte kaiyyinnu ang nice aayi ezuthi vangiyene.. :Boxing:

----------


## Saathan

*fan fight ivide allowed alla !!*

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Suggestion: 1st pagil opening day records top 10 ittal colour aayane..
> @PRINCE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


PRINCE machaane - mukalile chettan paranja polae cheythaal polikkum....

----------


## PRINCE

Ellam ee weekend ready aakamm..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Just checked... 2 shows will be continued in this weekend as well for MVT... So it will cross 2 Cr...


2 cr confirm aanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Poli..poli..3rd 2cr movie for lalettan..

----------


## wayanadan

> 2 cr confirm aanu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*innu therikkille....*

----------


## PRINCE

THE GREAT FATHER DAY 1 FINAL UPDATE




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 2 cr confirm aanu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Prince bhai !

----------


## udaips

> *innu therikkille....*


Illa... continueing 2 shows this week... weekend shows also opened

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

TGF 2nd Day Cochin Plexes 

Note: Late night shows status ellam full aayittu aanu eduthekkunnathu.. Changes vannal will update after 11:30 PM




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> TGF 2nd Day Cochin Plexes 
> 
> Note: Late night shows status ellam full aayittu aanu eduthekkunnathu.. Changes vannal will update after 11:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


DAY 2 UPDATED






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

TAKE OFF 8th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxx prince*

----------


## PRINCE

TGF DAY 2 UPDATED 

Pan Cinemas last 2 Shows 173/173 eduthu.. One show was in 127 Seater.. Correct cheythittundu




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

why is cinepolis and cinepolis vip considered as two different multiplexes? randum oru buildingil alle? randinteyum box office onnalle atho randano?

----------


## firecrown

*Sunday, April 1, 2017 is*

4th sunday for
None

3rd sunday for
Alamara - 0 (5)**
Saira Banu - 7 (18 )

2nd sunday for
Honey Bee 2 - 2 (25)
Take Off - 22 (28 )

1st sunday for
The Great Father - 30
Kamboji - 2
Georgettan's Pooram - 28

4 weeks completed
Mexican - 0 (6)
Angamaly - 8 (16)
Ezra - 2 (?)
MVT - 2 (?)

** - last sunday's show count in brackets

----------


## Abhijith019

Mvt 2 cr aayille?

----------


## PRINCE

> why is cinepolis and cinepolis vip considered as two different multiplexes? randum oru buildingil alle? randinteyum box office onnalle atho randano?


Cinepolis & VIP separate aanu booking polum in online sites..  Collection tracking randum separate aayittu cheyunnatha nallathu.. theater update Shows tracking orumichu aanu orumichu

----------


## firecrown

> Cinepolis & VIP separate aanu booking polum in online sites..


i know it's separate on BMS but inside the mall engane aanu? tickets kodukkunnathu separate areakalil aano?

----------


## renjuus

> i know it's separate on BMS but inside the mall engane aanu? tickets kodukkunnathu separate areakalil aano?


tickets kodukkunnathu same area aanelum different counters aanu. there is a big separation inside cinepolis also.vip is a different section

----------


## ballu

> i know it's separate on BMS but inside the mall engane aanu? tickets kodukkunnathu separate areakalil aano?



separate counter undu for VIP and normal ...ticket tharunathu  oru cardinte akathu annu

----------


## firecrown

> tickets kodukkunnathu same area aanelum different counters aanu. there is a big separation inside cinepolis also.vip is a different section





> separate counter undu for VIP and normal ...ticket tharunathu  oru cardinte akathu annu


got it...chila single screensilum angane undallo alle...balcony and first class from different counters

----------


## renjuus

> got it...chila single screensilum angane undallo alle...balcony and first class from different counters


ottumikka single screensum different counter alle

----------


## firecrown

> ottumikka single screensum different counter alle


kottayam abhilashil last poyappol oru counter aayirunnu...haven't been to many single screens

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

MVT 2 CR !!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weekend, show reduction ennitum 88% occupancy ullu?   :Eek:  

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Georgettan Cochin Single Screen 

Paraman  :salut: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

> MVT 2 CR !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Consecutive 2 cr

----------


## renjuus

> Consecutive 2 cr


oppam jst miss aayirunnillengil hattrick aayene  :Sad:

----------


## firecrown

> Georgettan Cochin Single Screen 
> 
> Paraman 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


central talkies 1424 seats undo  :Shocked: ....ithano largest single screen in kerala by capacity?

----------


## renjuus

> central talkies 1424 seats undo ....ithano largest single screen in kerala?


4 shows koodiyaanu  :Biggrin:

----------


## firecrown

> 4 shows koodiyaanu


oh angane  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> central talkies 1424 seats undo ....ithano largest single screen in kerala by capacity?


Clt apsarayalle

----------


## PRINCE

Georgettans Pooram 1st Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

Pooram ??????

----------


## wayanadan

Tanxxxxxx prince

----------


## firecrown

> Clt apsarayalle


maybe.................

----------


## renjuus

> Clt apsarayalle


ekm saritha aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## wayanadan

> ekm saritha aanennu thonnunnu


Eathenkilum ekm kaarane vilikkaam

----------


## PRINCE

TGF ARIESPLEX




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> Eathenkilum ekm kaarane vilikkaam



vadakara keerthi around 1200 seat undennu thonnunnu....

----------


## PRINCE

Take Off




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

> Take Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great achievement....percentage wise takeoff even beat TGF...superb!!

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Clt apsarayalle


Ipo Saritha aanu

----------


## Sidharthan

Seating capacity etraya saritha?what abt pala maharani?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> MVT 2 CR !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



veendumoru 2 kwodi koodi....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Take Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good going...

----------


## wayanadan

> Ipo Saritha aanu


*ethra seat*

----------


## wayanadan

> Take Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*multiyil TGFnte varavu takeoffine adhikam baadhichittilla*

----------


## Sidharthan

> Take Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take off..So deserving..Malayalam industry is proud of tis movie...good support from viewers too..

----------


## USTHAAD

1cr adikkumayirikkum alleee greatfather....

----------


## USTHAAD

> Take Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15houseful shows out of 22...
2nd weekend...
Great going

----------


## Ikkru

> Great achievement....percentage wise takeoff even beat TGF...superb!!


Multiplex il anganeyanalo.. 
Local screens il TGF, Georgettan thanneya top. 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

> 


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Mike

> 


Kikkidu  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Film Freak

> 


 :Clap:   :Band:   :Clap:

----------


## SachinMammookka

> 



Megastar in action

----------


## josemon17

> 


Excellent work guys

----------


## PRINCE

TGF Final update by 11 PM..Small changes vannekkaam.. l

----------


## Krish nair

Hope will be more ഷോസ് in coming days... Gud going

----------


## shaheen7m

Multiplex track cheyunath engane anen arenkilum onn PM cheyuo.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

Innu adipoli clctn aanallo..so 2 cr sure

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## manikandanh7

> Excellent work guys


 :Pi:  :Drum:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## PRINCE

TGF CARNIVAL CINEMAS 4 DAYS UPDATE




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Take Off 10th Day  :salut: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

great work guys 




> Take Off 10th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Take Off 10th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is just phenomenal..the deserving..hats off to viewers for d support..

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Take Off 10th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:  .........

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1971 പൂരത്തിന് പണിയാകും

----------


## vickyfire

Take off nu TGF kal ocvupancy undallo..

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## frincekjoseph

5 days 50 lakhs............

Superb............

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## vickyfire

> 


20cr da  :) 



> Innu adipoli clctn aanallo..so 2 cr sure
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk





> 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## narain

> 


GOOD COLLECTION............. :Band:

----------


## Ikkru

GP??

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super good going  :o 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



ഫസ്റ്റ് Monday കളക്ഷൻ വന്നു... 7.37 ലക്ഷം... 70% ഒക്കുപ്പൻസി... പുലി 14.94... 99.5% ഒക്കുപ്പൻസി...

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ukcr

great going for take off...not that good for tgf...2nd monday and first monday figures are the same for both 
the  films....

----------


## Ikkru

> great going for take off...not that good for tgf...2nd monday and first monday figures are the same for both 
> the  films....


2L+ inte difference und. 
Pinne orennam vann rating ullathum, 
Next one mixed reviews ullathum. 


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


കണക്കുകൾ കള്ളം പറയില്ല, ഒഫീഷ്യൽ പേജുകൾ പറഞ്ഞാലും..

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



അപ്പോൾ പൂരം വീണ് തുടങ്ങി.... ടേക്ക് ഓഫിനേക്കാൾ പിന്നിൽ....

----------


## ukcr

> 2L+ inte difference und. 
> Pinne orennam vann rating ullathum, 
> Next one mixed reviews ullathum. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


if TGF figures are the same next monday film is an ATBB..otherwise only a hit...

----------


## jeeva

> ഫസ്റ്റ് Monday കളക്ഷൻ വന്നു... 7.37 ലക്ഷം... 70% ഒക്കുപ്പൻസി... പുലി 14.94... 99.5% ഒക്കുപ്പൻസി...


Puli ethum ayi comparison Venda athoru pakka entertainer anu ....TGF entertainer ganathill Pedilla....

----------


## USTHAAD

> Puli ethum ayi comparison Venda athoru pakka entertainer anu ....TGF entertainer ganathill Pedilla....


Munthirivallikalum aayi compare cheythalum ithu thanne...
5th day 13lks,45shs, 76% occupancy

----------


## Sidharthan

> Puli ethum ayi comparison Venda athoru pakka entertainer anu ....TGF entertainer ganathill Pedilla....


Puliyumayi tracked screensil comparison Venda..allatidathe aanel nokaam

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Puli ethum ayi comparison Venda athoru pakka entertainer anu ....TGF entertainer ganathill Pedilla....


Pinne Great father ethu genre aanu???

----------


## ajay1986

cochin multies ninnum 2 kodikkayulla ikkayude kathirippu avasanikkunnilla........... TGF 1.5 adikkumo ennu thanne doubt anu..

----------


## remil4remil

Chances are there that it may stop behind that also. Remember the Ezra boom in first week. Eventually it ended up about half of Puli. Lot of releases in the coming weeks. It will be very tough to hold on for TGF.




> cochin multies ninnum 2 kodikkayulla ikkayude kathirippu avasanikkunnilla........... TGF 1.5 adikkumo ennu thanne doubt anu..

----------


## jayan143

> Chances are there that it may stop behind that also. Remember the Ezra boom in first week. Eventually it ended up about half of Puli. Lot of releases in the coming weeks. It will be very tough to hold on for TGF.


Ithu thanneyanu Ikkakulla motivation. Whatever u people say Ikka will prove otherwise.
1. Ikkak ini mass release undavilla- TGF released in 202 screens.
2. Opening record- Broke it with a small budget movie.
So wait and see. Ikka will hunt one by one. Don't ever underestimate star power of Megastar.

----------


## HariGopal

> Puli ethum ayi comparison Venda athoru pakka entertainer anu ....TGF entertainer ganathill Pedilla....


foruthik keriyappol kanda adyathe comedy post. 

innathe divasam thakarkkum

----------


## ajay1986

> Ithu thanneyanu Ikkakulla motivation. Whatever u people say Ikka will prove otherwise.
> 1. Ikkak ini mass release undavilla- TGF released in 202 screens.
> 2. Opening record- Broke it with a small budget movie.
> So wait and see. Ikka will hunt one by one. Don't ever underestimate star power of Megastar.


2 things i can guarantee that ikka will never do

1. Will never be able to break PM kerala collection of 90 cr and WW collection of 150 cr. 

2. Will never break PM record of 4.30 cr from ekm multies.

Then about the opening record, if 1971 releases in more than 200 theaters then it will easily break TGF first day.. Even if it doesnt Villain or odiyan will surely break it. Then some ikka movies may break them also......... Records r to be broken......

----------


## shivankuty

aries plex 5 days 22 lacs..inale 52% occupancy..pulimurugan 40 lacs ayrnu...track China elaydthm ith thanne avastha

----------


## ajay1986

> aries plex 5 days 22 lacs..inale 52% occupancy..pulimurugan 40 lacs ayrnu...track China elaydthm ith thanne avastha


ഇനി ഒരു ഇക്ക ഫാനും ഒപ്പം 40 cr , പുലി 150 cr തള്ളാനെന്നു പറഞ്ഞു വരില്ലല്ലോ... അതും ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി പുറത്തു വിട്ടതാണല്ലോ......

----------


## HariGopal

> aries plex 5 days 22 lacs..inale 52% occupancy..pulimurugan 40 lacs ayrnu...track China elaydthm ith thanne avastha


MVT aayi compare cheythalum scene aanu, pinneyaa puli. nokkam  :Doh:

----------


## jayan143

> 2 things i can guarantee that ikka will never do
> 
> 1. Will never be able to break PM kerala collection of 90 cr and WW collection of 150 cr. 
> 
> 2. Will never break PM record of 4.30 cr from ekm multies.
> 
> Then about the opening record, if 1971 releases in more than 200 theaters then it will easily break TGF first day.. Even if it doesnt Villain or odiyan will surely break it. Then some ikka movies may break them also......... Records r to be broken......


Negative motivation will work in favor of us.
Raja 2 is coming. It will break PM record. Records are meant to be broken. Let both M's break records. We don't mind.

----------


## Ikkru

> cochin multies ninnum 2 kodikkayulla ikkayude kathirippu avasanikkunnilla........... TGF 1.5 adikkumo ennu thanne doubt anu..


Athe.. Mammootty urangeettu kure kaalam aayi.. 2cr kittathond.. 
Onnu pode.. 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*innalathe pooram collection ittille ??*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



First Tuesday collection for Puli - 15.15 L with 99.58 Occupancy with Joppan in theaters... വെറുതെ പറഞ്ഞെന്നെ ഉള്ളൂ...

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Tdays housefull shows list evde?

----------


## vickyfire

> 


Bombastic, elastic and fantastic   :Eek:  

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikkru

> Tdays housefull shows list evde?


HF illanna thonnunne.. 
Last minute 2-5 seats vacant aayi kaanikkunnu. 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Take Off 1 CR by Friday or Saturday 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikkru

> Take Off 1 CR by Friday or Saturday 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Angamaly, MVT , Ezra okke naale idaam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard

Thanks prince

----------


## josemon17

Avoid discussions here

----------


## yodha007

TVM Ariesplex കളക്ഷൻ Track ഇവിടെ ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ?

----------


## vickyfire

> TVM Ariesplex കളക്ഷൻ Track ഇവിടെ ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ?


TGF avida track cheyyunilla enna thonanath

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

take off collection epo varum?Take off is doing well inspite of tgf success

----------


## vipi

Take off 13th day !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Take off 13th day !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take off polichutta..night shows 96.18%..😍kidu..

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Take off 13th day !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good going...

----------


## wayanadan

> Multi il pooram kazhinju.. ini paraman adhu update cheyyumennu thonunnilla..


*vishuvinu irakkiyaal mathiyaayirunnu*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14

----------


## Sidharthan

> *Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14


Inne polichalloo

----------


## Film Freak

> *Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14


Hartal cannot Stop David  :Drum:

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 14
* Harthal day...only 10 shows




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> *Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14


Super

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

> Take off - Day 14
> * Harthal day...only 10 shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidu

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mega Actor

> *Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14





> Take off - Day 14
> * Harthal day...only 10 shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent....
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> *Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14


നാളെ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 14
> * Harthal day...only 10 shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ശനിയാഴ്ച 1 CR  :Band:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

*Updated*

*

----------


## jeeva

> *Updated*
> 
> *


Kikidu..........

----------


## jeeva

> *Hartal Day,Only Night Shows - 14


Kinnan.....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> *Updated*
> 
> *



adipoli... polappan....

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 15




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

കട്ട വെയിറ്റിംഗ് ...... 1971

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


നൈറ്റ് ഷോ കിടു

----------


## PRINCE

1971 BB 1st Day 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

1971 BB CARNIVAL 1st Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 1971 bb 1st day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


നൈറ്റ് ഷോ tg f 84% 1971 81%

----------


## Cheppu

ഇന്നത്തെ ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് വന്നില്ലേ?

----------


## mission impossible

> 1971 BB 1st Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Q cinemas 1.54L+ undavanam allo, onnu cross check cheyyamo? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

1971 BB 1st Day Updated

----------


## PRINCE

> Q cinemas 1.54L+ undavanam allo, onnu cross check cheyyamo? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes.. yesterday's rate aayirunnu eduthirunne.. Update cheythittundu. also few small corrections


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> നൈറ്റ് ഷോ tg f 84% 1971 81%


ippo happy aayillee...after the updation.... :Laughing:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> 1971 BB 1st Day Updated


kasaba first day ethra undayirunu?

----------


## mission impossible

> Yes.. yesterday's rate aayirunnu eduthirunne.. Update cheythittundu. also few small corrections
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bai

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Take off - Day 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kidu..innathode 1c  :Yeye:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kidu..innathode 1c


Very happy that takeoff is doing extremely well in multis ...kidu..much deserving..

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, April 9, 2017*

1st week - 1971 - 33

2nd week - The Great Father - 25 (30)**
2nd week - Kamboji - 0 (2)
2nd week - Georgettan's Pooram - 17 (28 )

3rd week - Honey Bee 2 - 1 (2, 25)
3rd week - Take Off - 19 (22, 28 )

4th week - Saira Banu - 6 (7, 18, 22)

*4 or more weeks completed
6th week - Mexican - 1 (0, 6, 14, 30, 31)
6th week - Angamaly - 5 (8, 16, 27, 28, 22 )
9th week - Ezra - 2 (2, ?, ?, ?, 19, 28, 50, 44)
12th week - MVT - 2 (2, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, 14, 32, 41, 44)*


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Great Father Carnival Tracking undo

----------


## vipi

> *Show Count on Sunday, April 9, 2017*
> 
> 1st week - 1971 - 34
> 
> 2nd week - The Great Father - 25 (30)**
> 2nd week - Kamboji - 0 (2)
> 2nd week - Georgettan's Pooram - 17 (28 )
> 
> 3rd week - Honey Bee 2 - 1 (2, 25)
> ...


Take off 19 shows und... 1 show extra added at Cinepolis VIP

----------


## vipi

*Take off - 1CR from Cochin Multiplexes*

----------


## renjuus

@vipi ningalum FK tracking teamil undo???

----------


## vipi

> @vipi ningalum FK tracking teamil undo???


Recently joined...

----------


## renjuus

> Recently joined...


congrats and big thanks for your effort...all the best..... :Thnku:

----------


## AUks

> *Take off - 1CR from Cochin Multiplexes*


Well Deserved👍👌

----------


## vipi

> congrats and big thanks for your effort...all the best.....


Thanks bhai...

----------


## firecrown

> Take off 19 shows und... 1 show extra added at Cinepolis VIP


corrected...1971 1 show kuranju...rathri 9 kazhinje ini track cheyynnullu

----------


## firecrown

my 2017 sunday tracking so far: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Madmax

> 


No houseful shows 🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

> *Take off - 1CR from Cochin Multiplexes*


സൂപ്പർ ഡാ.....

----------


## wayanadan

> 


പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചതിലും വലിയ വീഴ്ചയാണല്ലോ

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Recently joined...


Appol puthiya aalukalae okke eduthu thudangiyo?? Good to know...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> *Take off - 1CR from Cochin Multiplexes*


Very well deserved....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


50 L enkilum adikkumo... enikku thonnunnillla...

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Innathe Collection Eppa varum

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Louise Pothen

Edited...

----------


## Louise Pothen

> 


Kiduve  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## Shivettan

:Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## misbah7722

> 


Pwoli....   :Drum:   :Drum: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 


Ithum track cheyunundale ... :salut:  kidu work

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 17

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF Carnival

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

1971 Beyond Borders Carnival

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 17


 :Good:  .......

----------


## wayanadan

> 


സൺഡേ ആയിട്ടും ഇതാണ് അവസ്ഥ എങ്കിൽ നാളത്തെ കാര്യം പറയണ്ട

----------


## ukcr

major annane veruthu poyi....thoo...

----------


## jeeva

> Take off - Day 17


Pvr reduction explanation please....Adyam 98 Percentage ayirunnu.....50 K kurachi....sathan aanallo edite chaythu.. something wrong...

----------


## Riyasqatar

ഹർത്താൽ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ  #TGF ഇന്ന് 1cr കഴിഞ്ഞേനെ

----------


## Saathan

> Pvr reduction explanation please....Adyam 98 Percentage ayirunnu.....50 K kurachi....sathan aanallo edite chaythu.. something wrong...


update cheythittundu  :Good:

----------


## Sidharthan

> ഹർത്താൽ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ  #TGF ഇന്ന് 1cr കഴിഞ്ഞേനെ


Evdunne. ??

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> ഹർത്താൽ ഇല്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ  #TGF ഇന്ന് 1cr കഴിഞ്ഞേനെ


Harthal valiya impact ondakeetilla. Harthal day evening shows kalichathinu okke 90-100% vannitondu. Morning shows allelum % kurava..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

1971 beyond borders 4 days collection

----------


## Ikkru

> 1971 beyond borders 4 days collection


Still 26 shows 😁

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 12 days collection

----------


## renjuus

Thanks bilalikka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Still 26 shows 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Athnu ithinte shows vere padangalkku kodukkaan athrakku thakarthodunna films onnumillallo.pp and ff8 varunnathode ee weekil nalla reduction vannolum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Bhasker ethraayaanuu multiesil 1.25 crores alle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

edited......,

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Great work all trackers..  @Bilalikka Rules, @POKIRI, @PRINCE,  @ParamasivaM,  @vipi..Aare enkilum vittu poyitundenkil avarkum thanks.. :salut: 
Oro divasatheyum updates nte image il Day koodi ulpeduthiyal valya karyam aayene. For eg: Day 12 (Monday)...Kure kaalam kazhinju nokkumbol valare eluppam undavum comparison cheyyan.
First page il total admits vechulla Oru rank list koodi ittal bhaaviyil movie performance nte oru better indicator aavum en thonnunu.. Collection may not always be a good indicator in future due to inflation.

----------


## ukcr

> still 26 shows 
> 
> sent from my sm-j210f using tapatalk


kashtam thanne major saab!!

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 18

----------


## renjuus

> Great work all trackers.. @Bilalikka Rules, @PRINCE, @ParamasivaM, @vipi..Aare enkilum vittu poyitundenkil avarkum thanks..
> Oro divasatheyum updates nte image il Day koodi ulpeduthiyal valya karyam aayene. For eg: Day 12 (Monday)...Kure kaalam kazhinju nokkumbol valare eluppam undavum comparison cheyyan.
> First page il total admits vechulla Oru rank list koodi ittal bhaaviyil movie performance nte oru better indicator aavum en thonnunu.. Collection may not always be a good indicator in future due to inflation.


Very good suggestion.pakshe I doubt drishyam premam bd timele footfall calculate cheythittundo ennu.adutha kaalathaanu thonnunnu ithu calculate cheyyaan thudangiyathu.may be iam wrong.pakshe athu undel bro paranja pole inflation kanakkil edukkenda aavashyamillaatha oru figure kittum  :Yes3: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## POKIRI

> Very good suggestion.pakshe I doubt drishyam premam bd timele footfall calculate cheythittundo ennu.adutha kaalathaanu thonnunnu ithu calculate cheyyaan thudangiyathu.may be iam wrong.pakshe athu undel bro paranja pole inflation kanakkil edukkenda aavashyamillaatha oru figure kittum 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 unfortunately ellaathinum illa...Premam onnum nere chovve trach cheythittu polum illa...drishyam okke boxofficeindia.co.in enna site idumaayirunnu daily update...

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Very good suggestion.pakshe I doubt drishyam premam bd timele footfall calculate cheythittundo ennu.adutha kaalathaanu thonnunnu ithu calculate cheyyaan thudangiyathu.may be iam wrong.pakshe athu undel bro paranja pole inflation kanakkil edukkenda aavashyamillaatha oru figure kittum 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Footfalls data collect cheyth thudangiyath mudal mathiyavum....Aa data upayogich munpulla padangaldeyum ekadesham manasilavum....

----------


## jeeva

> Take off - Day 18


Cheriya drop undu ee week sobhavikam anu athu.....next week same shows kittiyal polichadukkum......

----------


## perumal

> Still 26 shows 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Tgf nu oru 4 show..take off nu oru 6 show  kodukarn ithil ninnu

----------


## jeeva

> Tgf nu oru 4 show..take off nu oru 6 show  kodukarn ithil ninnu


Ennitu venam 2 padathinum FF varumpol pani kittan.....

----------


## perumal

> Ennitu venam 2 padathinum FF varumpol pani kittan.....


Ff oke mixed reviews ale..athikam odilarikum

----------


## jeeva

> Ff oke mixed reviews ale..athikam odilarikum


Open aya screen ok fast filling anu...

----------


## POKIRI

take off .....power of wom  :Good:

----------


## wayanadan

> 1971 beyond borders 4 days collection


*ee aazhchayode vedi kkettu theerum*

----------


## frincekjoseph

*
G8 run........... Power of WOM.*




> Take off - Day 18

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

1971 beyond borders 5 days collection

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 13 Days Collection

----------


## Ikkru

> TGF 13 Days Collection


Dull aanalo .
Expecting family support 14th onwards.. 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 19

----------


## wayanadan

> tgf 13 days collection


നാളെയും 1 cr അടിക്കില്ല

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 19


ഡബ്ൾ സ്ട്രോംഗ്

----------


## wayanadan

> Dull aanalo .
> Expecting family support 14th onwards.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണം കുറയും

----------


## haidin mammookka

multi collection varanda samayam aayalo

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Changes enthelum undel update cheyum 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Keelezi Achu

Wht about tgf

----------


## wayanadan

> Changes enthelum undel update cheyum 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


92%   :Band:

----------


## gldnstar

> 



 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## josemon17

> 


Thanks......

----------


## renjuus

Good start for PP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Film Freak

Waiting for TGF Updates... 1 Cr Mark ethiyoo

----------


## wayanadan

> waiting for tgf updates... 1 cr mark ethiyoo


ഇല്ല 96 l.....

----------


## Film Freak

> ഇല്ല 96 l.....


96.7 till yesterday. Innu 3.3 kitty kaanumo..??

----------


## Ikkru

> 96.7 till yesterday. Innu 3.3 kitty kaanumo..??


Innathode 1cr aakum

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഹലോ പ്രിൻസ്

----------


## Jaguar

Tgf multi collection update aayille

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*oru divasam koodi*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Ikkru

> 


Innathode 1cr aakum ❤

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Innathode 1cr aakum ❤
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Athu urappaayi  :Yes3: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louise Pothen

> 


Innu ucchakk mump  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo Y31L using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> 


Innathode 1.25 adikkum

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Todays Final Update By 11PM

----------


## renjuus

> *Todays Final Update By 11PM


Good.1 crore for ikka from multies.expected much better from multies.anyways good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Good.1 crore for ikka from multies.expected much better from multies.anyways good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chara Para Rls,TV Promo Illathathum Prasnamay

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 15 Days

----------


## Ikkru

> TGF 15 Days


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 15 Days 1 Cr

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Puthan Panam 2 Days....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

1971 beyond borders day 7

----------


## renjuus

vishuvinte thale divasam undaavunna oru dullness.... :Yes3:

----------


## ukcr

> vishuvinte thale divasam undaavunna oru dullness....


vishu naale alle...
puthan panom 1971 um randum average fims..never will get up...

----------


## renjuus

> vishu naale alle...
> puthan panom 1971 um randum average fims..never will get up...


1971 okke kazhinju...expecting PP to reach close to 70-80 lakhs.. :Ahupinne:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Puthan Panam 2 Days....


PP to cover & go beyond the life time gross of 1971 in next 3 days!

----------


## wayanadan

Tgf ഈ വീക്ക് കൂടി കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ കാര്യമായ കളക്ഷൻ ഇനി ഉണ്ടാവില്ല

----------


## renjuus

> Chara Para Rls,TV Promo Illathathum Prasnamay


yes.athellam affect cheythu..engilum so far ee vaccationil multiesil oru padathinum kidu run kittiyillaa...Take off aanu pinnem pidichu ninnathu..eventually started getting better collection than TGF...

----------


## mission impossible

> Puthan Panam 2 Days....


Cinepolis innale eathu show aanu HF ayathu, oru show um HF ayittillallo.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 16 DAYS

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Cinepolis innale eathu show aanu HF ayathu, oru show um HF ayittillallo.


7.20 PM

----------


## SachinMammookka

Night shows kidukki allo 





> TGF 16 DAYS

----------


## SachinMammookka

Veruthe ee thread il Vannu chodhichu medikkano? Avoid fanship in this thread atleast






> Cinepolis innale eathu show aanu HF ayathu, oru show um HF ayittillallo.





> 7.20 PM

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> TGF 16 DAYS


Kidu :Thumbup:

----------


## ikka

> TGF 16 DAYS



@Bilalikka Rules  , Bhai Thanks for the updates...Small correction, PVR 10.45PM show is HF...it was filled around 11PM...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Bilalikka Rules  , Bhai Thanks for the updates...Small correction, PVR 10.45PM show is HF...it was filled around 11PM...


Thanks........Corrected

----------


## Ikkru

> TGF 16 DAYS


Date koodi moolayku ittal kollarnu

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> TGF 16 DAYS


Thanks bhai for the correction!!!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

F8 - 3 Days

----------


## wayanadan

> F8 - 3 Days


38 ഷോ ഇവൻമാര് കൊണ്ടുപോയി  :Sad:

----------


## renjuus

> F8 - 3 Days



f7 multiyil ethra nedi|??btw 3d charge aaded aano???

----------


## wayanadan

ടേക് ഓഫ് വന്നില്ല .....

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> ടേക് ഓഫ് വന്നില്ല .....


+1971..........

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, April 16, 2017*

1st week - Puthan Panam - 23
1st week - Sakhavu - 32

2nd week - 1971 - 4 (33)**

3rd week - The Great Father - 11 (25, 30)
3rd week - Georgettan's Pooram - 5 (17, 28 )

4th week - Take Off - 8 (19, 22, 28 )

*4 or more weeks completed*
*5th week - Saira Banu - 2 (6, 7, 18, 22)*
*7th week - Angamaly - 3 (5, 8, 16, 27, 28, 22 )*

*Run terminated last week*
3rd week - Honey Bee 2 - 1 (2, 25)
6th week - Mexican - 1 (0, 6, 14, 30, 31)
9th week - Ezra - 2 (2, ?, ?, ?, 19, 28, 50, 44)
12th week - MVT - 2 (2, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, 14, 32, 41, 44)

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 17 Days

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

Ff വന്നില്ല

----------


## renjuus

> 


Very much below avg in multies.will find it difficult to cross 50 lakhs going by the current trend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Very much below avg in multies.will find it difficult to cross 50 lakhs going by the current trend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4-5 evening show Great father kittiyal enthelum use aakum.

----------


## Saathan

FF8 - Day 4

----------


## Saathan



----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhijith019

Mvt final ethrayi?

----------


## jayan143

> Very much below avg in multies.will find it difficult to cross 50 lakhs going by the current trend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its all because of A certification. Don't think otherwise.

----------


## vickyfire

> TGF 17 Days


TGF 2cr adikkumo...??

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> TGF 2cr adikkumo...??
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


1.5 maximum.athnu mukalil pokaan chance kaanunnillaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> 1.5 maximum.athnu mukalil pokaan chance kaanunnillaa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1.5 thanne chance illa

Release perumazha ...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Ikkru

Carnival, Aeris tracking nirthiyo

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ikkru

> 


Heavy :Cool: 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> 


Below 1.25 Cr il othungan aanu chance..
Bb2 ulla screnokke kondu povum..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> 


Good. :Clap:  but Sunday collection less than Saturday not a good sign.may be because of Easter. :Hmmm: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

പുത്തൻ പണം പോരട്ടെ

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Puthan Panam


1971 ന്റെ കളക്ഷന്റെ അടുത്തെത്തി

----------


## Maryadaraman

Ella edathem collection ethe pole kittiyirunel collection peru paranju adi undakillayirunnu..'aa swapanam vidhooramalla.. e-ticketing varatte!!

----------


## Abhijith019

> PP to cover & go beyond the life time gross of 1971 in next 3 days!


 :Read:  :Popcorn:

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## wayanadan

Ff നു 32 ഷോ

----------


## oldgen

athinu collection undallo

----------


## Raja Sha

A certificate restrictions multiesil puthanpanathinte collectione karyamayi badhikkunnundu...

----------


## sachin

> Ella edathem collection ethe pole kittiyirunel collection peru paranju adi undakillayirunnu..'aa swapanam vidhooramalla.. e-ticketing varatte!!


 :Pray:  udane vannal mathiyayirunnu ella thallu collxnil ninnum mochanam plus showcount real avasthayum ariyamayirunnu....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Mistake corrected.

----------


## ParamasivaM

Corrected

----------


## wayanadan

ഹലോ ഹലോ.......

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

80%  മോശമല്ലാത്ത സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്

----------


## PRINCE

TGF, PuPa , 1971 BB, F8 , Take Off ellam vari vari aayi varunnathaanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> TGF, PuPa , 1971 BB, F8 , Take Off ellam vari vari aayi varunnathaanu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


udane undo ? nikkano atho pono ?

----------


## PRINCE

Take Off 25th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

PuthanPanam 6th Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

1971 BB 11th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

The Great Father 19th Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> PuthanPanam 6th Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഏതാണ്ട് തീരുമാനമായി

----------


## PRINCE

Collection Adichu maattan varunna unnikalude sradhakku.. Adichu matti ningalude ishtam pole kuarchum koottiyum okke ittu last njangal thallunne ennum paranju mongaruthu  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> ഏതാണ്ട് തീരുമാനമായി


35 Lakhs il Pooti kettum !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> Collection Adichu maattan varunna unnikalude sradhakku.. Adichu matti ningalude ishtam pole kuarchum koottiyum okke ittu last njangal thallunne ennum paranju mongaruthu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :p  :p  :p  :p 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> Collection Adichu maattan varunna unnikalude sradhakku.. Adichu matti ningalude ishtam pole kuarchum koottiyum okke ittu last njangal thallunne ennum paranju mongaruthu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lathu point

----------


## advaithh09

Fate vannille??

----------


## Ikkru

> The Great Father 19th Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stamina theernnu.. 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> ഏതാണ്ട് തീരുമാനമായി


TGF collected more with 10 shows. PP 23 shows'il kurachu evening shows TGF kittiyal kollaam.

----------


## Richard

> Take Off 25th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take Off Double strong aanallo. 2.41 lakh from just 12 shows!!!

----------


## Helwin

> 1971 BB 11th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


28.43 lakhs alle...vara..ini entik thettiyathano  :Popcorn:

----------


## wayanadan

> TGF collected more with 10 shows. PP 23 shows'il kurachu evening shows TGF kittiyal kollaam.


*anginecheythenkil nannaayene*

----------


## SachinMammookka

> The Great Father 19th Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Going steady 👍

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu kalakki




> Collection Adichu maattan varunna unnikalude sradhakku.. Adichu matti ningalude ishtam pole kuarchum koottiyum okke ittu last njangal thallunne ennum paranju mongaruthu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Collection Adichu maattan varunna unnikalude sradhakku.. Adichu matti ningalude ishtam pole kuarchum koottiyum okke ittu last njangal thallunne ennum paranju mongaruthu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pakshe avar avare thanne vikikkunnath trustable box office trackers ennanu.. ennalum multy collection ividunnu venam. Show count ividunnu venam.. anganeyokke ulla official box office trackers.. :p  :p  :p  :p 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> 35 Lakhs il Pooti kettum !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tgf bhaskar ekm multiplex collection Marikadakumo

----------


## renjuus

> tgf bhaskar ekm multiplex collection Marikadakumo


Bhasker ethrayaanu.tgf has the potential to get 1.25+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SUDHI

> tgf bhaskar ekm multiplex collection Marikadakumo



chance illa...

----------


## Helwin

> Bhasker ethrayaanu.tgf has the potential to get 1.25+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bhasker 1.24 anennu thonnunnu....

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 4

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 26

----------


## Richard

Thanks vipi

----------


## haidin mammookka

Tgf ile

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Collection Adichu maattan varunna unnikalude sradhakku.. Adichu matti ningalude ishtam pole kuarchum koottiyum okke ittu last njangal thallunne ennum paranju mongaruthu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## wayanadan

> Sakhav - Day 4


*night show kidu....*

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 26


*1.5 cr enthaayaalum adikkum*

----------


## Helwin

> *1.5 cr enthaayaalum adikkum*


multi ozhichu bakki rest of kerala down aanu...but anto nanayi hold cheyunundu....

----------


## wayanadan

> multi ozhichu bakki rest of kerala down aanu...but anto nanayi hold cheyunundu....


*kazhivillaathathu kondalla*  :Adhupinne:

----------


## ALEXI

Indian Express  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Indian Express


wow :cheers:

----------


## pnikhil007

> Indian Express


Congrats FK trackers... u people r the pride of fk...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> Indian Express


Ith kalakki  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rohit R

> Indian Express


Wow...  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Canada man

> Indian Express


big big salute for fk multiplex tracking team...

----------


## arjunan

congrats multi tracking team. kalakki polichu.  :cheers:

----------


## Film Freak

> Indian Express


FK enna summava???  :Drum:   :Drum:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Indian Express




Proud moments guys..

A big applause for all those behind this..!! Keep going

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Indian Express


 :Shocked:  FK Tracking Team  :cheers:

----------


## jayan143

Congrats FK Team

----------


## udaips

Congrats Multi tracking team...  :Clap:

----------


## remil4remil

ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ടീമിലെ ഓരോരുത്തര്*ക്കും അഭിമാനിക്കാവുന്ന റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്*. ആശംസകള്*.




> Indian Express

----------


## Malik

Congrats machans

----------


## wayanadan

:Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Surajmr

Congrats FK..

----------


## Surajmr

Can you please add the weekday along with the report? For example, "Movie name - Day 6 (Wednesday)"..
Ivide ithinte munne aaro same kaaryam paranjittuntu. Just supporting that. 
Btw, awesome work!

----------


## Arya

Congrats  :Clap:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

TGF -20th day collection??

----------


## oldgen

congrats team

continue the great work.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Good Job team... Always you guys rock !!!

----------


## bilal john

Congrats :Clapping:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 5

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 27

----------


## wayanadan

ടേക്ക് ഓഫ്   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> sakhav - day 5


1 cr അടിക്കില്ലേ

----------


## Sidharthan

Congrats guysaa..awesome workk

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> 1 cr അടിക്കില്ലേ


sure.......

----------


## haidin mammookka

Tgf ile



Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sakhav - Day 5


Another 1 Cr from Nivin on the way...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Take off - Day 27


Adipoli... adipoli... 1.5 Cr by this weekend...

----------


## Fayis fazal

Tgf collection Innum innalayem ittittilla... മറന്നതാണോ അതോ ഒഴിവാക്കിയതാണോ...

----------


## wayanadan

> Tgf collection Innum innalayem ittittilla... മറന്നതാണോ അതോ ഒഴിവാക്കിയതാണോ...


ഹലോ പ്രിൻസ്

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ikka

@PRINCE tgf??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 28

----------


## wayanadan

Tgf പോരട്ടെ

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 28


Perentagel Sakhavinoppam

----------


## haidin mammookka

Entha tgf update chayathath

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Thevalliparamban

> TGF - Day 22


1,17,37,921 = 1.13 Cr ??

----------


## Ravi

> ....


total 3 night shows alle ullu...athu 60%+ collection undayirunnuvallo mashe?

----------


## PRINCE

> total 3 night shows alle ullu...athu 60%+ collection undayirunnuvallo mashe?


Athu kondu ???

----------


## PRINCE

> 1,17,37,921 = 1.13 Cr ??


Update cheyaan vittu poyatha... its  1.17 Cr  :Yes:

----------


## Ravi

> Athu kondu ???


night shows 44.14% ennu koduthirikkunnathu kondu paranjathanu....

----------


## Saathan

> total 3 night shows alle ullu...athu 60%+ collection undayirunnuvallo mashe?


Nokkittu pinne update cheyam...

----------


## wayanadan

Tgf കുഴപ്പമില്ലാത്ത നിലക്ക് പോകുന്നുണ്ട് അതിനനുസരിച്ചുള്ള ഷോ ഇല്ല

----------


## Sidharthan

> Take off - Day 28


Polikuanallooo..real winner in multis..TGFine malathi adichallo multiyil

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> 1,17,37,921 = 1.13 Cr ??


changed.. 



> total 3 night shows alle ullu...athu 60%+ collection undayirunnuvallo mashe?


ippo update cheytittundu... thanks... 

 @PRINCE

----------


## renjuus

> Tgf കുഴപ്പമില്ലാത്ത നിലക്ക് പോകുന്നുണ്ട് അതിനനുസരിച്ചുള്ള ഷോ ഇല്ല


40% 9 shows.eni Enthu kooduthal shows.70-80 okke undel ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Tgf day 21 enthye  :Thinking:  athu miss aayo

----------


## maryland

Q cinemas ellaa films-um status moshamaanallo... :Read:

----------


## renjuus

> Q cinemas ellaa films-um status moshamaanallo...


Eni chechi engaanum avde poyo  :Thinking: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

Cool Massinte aarum track cheyyunnille ?

----------


## Sidharthan

> Q cinemas ellaa films-um status moshamaanallo...


Q etom worst multii

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kochikaran

> 40% 9 shows.eni Enthu kooduthal shows.70-80 okke undel ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


E logice veche Sakavu No of shows kurayanamallo , athine akke 49% ullu occupancy  :Thinking:

----------


## renjuus

> E logice veche Sakavu No of shows kurayanamallo , athine akke 49% ullu occupancy


Ithrayum shows vechalle 50%.tgf 9 showse ulluvengilum 40% alle ulluu.eni kooduthal venam ennokke paranjaal  :Ahupinne:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഹലോ ഹലോ......

----------


## Jaguar

> ഹലോ ഹലോ......


Kelkkunnillaa...

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

ഇന്നത്തെ കലക്ഷൻ വന്നായിരുന്നോ....

----------


## wayanadan

> Kelkkunnillaa...
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


ഒന്നൂടെ വിളിച്ചു നോക്കാം :hello:

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 7

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 29

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sakhav - Day 7


Friday aayiitum ethrae collection ullu enkil Bahu varumpol ethu nannayi thaazhottu povum... Sat n Sun nannyi vannal 1-1.2 ethum.. allel 1 Cr thanne paadaayirikkumm....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Take off - Day 29


Doing excellent job... 1.5 Adikkumennu thonnunnu....

----------


## Raja Sha

Show couunt pettennu kuraykkumpol prekshakaril oru negative impact undakum.. 
aa cinema  potti ennu samanya prekshakar vidhiyezhuthum.. 
samanyam collection undayirunna cinemaxil oru show polum TGFnu ippol illa.
G' pooram okke tgf nte 1/3 collection polum illathe palayidathum hold cheyyukayum cheyyunnu.
Multiesum chila single screensum mammoottiyodu oru haters enna pole perumarunnathu dughakaramanu

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, April 23, 2017*

1st week - Gemini - 3
1st week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 21
1st week - Sathya - 8

2nd week - Puthan Panam - 5 (23)**
2nd week - Sakhavu - 32 (32)

4th week - The Great Father - 7 (11, 25, 30)
4th week - Georgettan's Pooram - 4 (5, 17, 28 )

5th week - Take Off - 15 (8, 19, 22, 28 )

6th week - Saira Banu - 2 (2, 6, 7, 18, 22)

8th week - Angamaly - 2 (3, 5, 8, 16, 27, 28, 22 )

Run terminated last week
3rd week - 1971 - 0 (4, 33)


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 29


മൾട്ടിയിലെ വിഷു വിന്നർ

----------


## Saathan

..................

----------


## Saathan



----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 30

----------


## Saathan



----------


## haidin mammookka

Update tgf

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 24th Day Aries Plex

3pm - 27,475/-  (Audi 5)

6:45pm - 23,253/-  (Audi 2)

10:15pm - 42,649/- (Audi 5)

Total : 93,377/-

24 Days Total - 46 Lakhs Approx

----------


## sibivincent

Baiju update?

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> TGF 24th Day Aries Plex
> 
> 3pm - 27,475/-  (Audi 5)
> 
> 6:45pm - 23,253/-  (Audi 2)
> 
> 10:15pm - 42,649/- (Audi 5)
> 
> Total : 93,377/-
> ...


Kidu... Night show thakarthello.. Kochi multiplex koode poratte?

----------


## Mike

Tgf ethra ayi

----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 30


*kidilo kidilam*

----------


## haidin mammookka

Tgf update chayathath entha

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 31

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 31


രണ്ട് ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് 1.5 c R അടിച്ചോളും

----------


## wayanadan

> 


നൈറ്റ് ഷോ 97%  ...... രണ്ട് ഷോ അധികം നൈറ്റിൽ കിട്ടിയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ കടുക്കിയേന്നെ

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Robinhood

*TGF Ariesplex 25th Day Collection* 

*3pm - 41,846/-  82.3% (Audi 5)*

*6:45pm - 23,409/-  99.5% (Audi 2)*

*10:15pm - 39,413/- 77.3% (Audi 5)*

*Total - 1,04,668/-*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> *TGF Ariesplex 25th Day Collection* 
> 
> *3pm - 41,846/-  82.3% (Audi 5)*
> 
> *6:45pm - 23,409/-  99.5% (Audi 2)*
> 
> *10:15pm - 39,413/- 77.3% (Audi 5)*
> 
> *Total - 1,04,668/-*


Airesplex - 47 lakhs aayello. Baahubali'ku munne 50K kittumo?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Take off - Day 31


2-3 daysil 1.5 Cr adikkum... Well deserved one...

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 10

----------


## PRINCE

Sakhavu 10th Day

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 32

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

sakhavu shokamayi alle

----------


## wayanadan

> Sakhav - Day 10


തീർന്നു.......

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


നാളെ 1.5 CR :bund:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sakhav - Day 10


Kaattu poyithudangi...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



naalae 1.5 Cr...  :Drum:

----------


## jeeva

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1.5 cr.......easily 2 cr adikkum ayirunnu pakshe main  holidays no shows ayirunnu...morning shows only ok akki multiplex management plus Anto adima athu thadanju......

----------


## jeeva

> Sakhavu 10th Day


Saghavu ente prediction sariyanu ennu thonnunnu..... multiyil onnum party padam odulla.....

----------


## nambiar

> Kaattu poyithudangi...


Mani Aashan effect !!!

----------


## sibivincent

> Saghavu ente prediction sariyanu ennu thonnunnu..... multiyil onnum party padam odulla.....


Single screen full occupancy anu

----------


## maryland

> Single screen full occupancy anu


is it a sarcastic statement..?  :Read:

----------


## sibivincent

> is it a sarcastic statement..?


I just said didn't mean anything bad

----------


## Harish

Rakshadikariyo?

----------


## rebel

> Saghavu ente prediction sariyanu ennu thonnunnu..... multiyil onnum party padam odulla.....


Prediction thetilo.. Multi odila ,, pakshe single screenilum odila :)

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 11

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 33

----------


## perumal

> Take off - Day 33


Kidu... :Clap:

----------


## david john

> Take off - Day 33


Kubo mass  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  first 1.5 cr of the season  :Yahoo:

----------


## wayanadan

> Mani Aashan effect !!!


കുറ്റം മണിയാശാനിരിക്കട്ടെ  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> Sakhav - Day 11


ഇന്നലേത്തതിനേക്കാളും 2 % ത്തിന്റെ വർദ്ധനവ് ഉണ്ട്

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Great Father ille?

----------


## wayanadan

ടേക്ക് ഓഫ് ഇപ്പോളും കിടുവാണല്ലോ

----------


## Richard

> ടേക്ക് ഓഫ് ഇപ്പോളും കിടുവാണല്ലോ


Kiduvokkey thanneyanu...but collection theerey illa...valla 5_6 cr varum worldwide. Georgettan vare 20 cr aanu thallal sorry collection

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Kiduvokkey thanneyanu...but collection theerey illa...valla 5_6 cr varum worldwide. Georgettan vare 20 cr aanu thallal sorry collection


Sorry parnajathu kondu kshemichu.. njangade padavum odatte bhai!

----------


## KeralaVarma

> ഇന്നലേത്തതിനേക്കാളും 2 % ത്തിന്റെ വർദ്ധനവ് ഉണ്ട്


Ithu 1cr aakumonnu doubt aanu

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Take off - Day 33


1.5 Cr... Adipoli... :Drum:  :Pi:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> കുറ്റം മണിയാശാനിരിക്കട്ടെ



allelum kuttam parayaan aarelum venamallo sakhavaee...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Kiduvokkey thanneyanu...but collection theerey illa...valla 5_6 cr varum worldwide. Georgettan vare 20 cr aanu thallal sorry collection


athu Take Off nte aalukal thallathathu kondaanu...

----------


## Richard

> Sorry parnajathu kondu kshemichu.. njangade padavum odatte bhai!


Ithu hit aayal Dileep veendum ithupolulla koora films select cheyyum...nammalkku My Boss , 2 C okke polulla films venam..Dileepinu BB kku kuravonnum illalo

----------


## wayanadan

> Ithu 1cr aakumonnu doubt aanu
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


*adikkilla...................*

----------


## jeeva

> Single screen full occupancy anu


Single screensil aghane target onnum illa10- 12 cr gross vannal padam hit.....athu enthayalum filim achieve chayyunnu.....2 week polum full occupancy illatha pala padaghalum ATBB ayi ok alle celebrate chayyunnathu....pinethinu full occupancy parayu setta.....

----------


## jeeva

> Prediction thetilo.. Multi odila ,, pakshe single screenilum odila :)


Onnum thettitilla pakka anu ....long runn undhavilla ennu paranjirynnu......final run kazhiyatte.....

----------


## jeeva

> Take off - Day 33


33 days 1.51 cr max 50 days odum pinneyum one or two show kittendathanu.....final 1.7-1.8 cr varum....

----------


## vipi

സഖാവ് - ദിവസം 12

----------


## vipi

ടേയ്ക് ഓഫ് - ദിവസം 34

----------


## wayanadan

> ടേയ്ക് ഓഫ് - ദിവസം 34


ഇന്നാണ് കാര്യമായ ഒരു ഇടിവ് ഉണ്ടായത്

----------


## wayanadan

ഇന്നും ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദറി?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

ഈ വർഷത്തെ തള്ള് കണ്ടിട്ട് ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പടങ്ങൾ ഹിറ്റ് ആകുന്ന വര്ഷം ഇതാകും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....

----------


## roshy

> ഈ വർഷത്തെ തള്ള് കണ്ടിട്ട് ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പടങ്ങൾ ഹിറ്റ് ആകുന്ന വര്ഷം ഇതാകും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....



thallu january thotte thudanghi.....

----------


## vipi

> ഈ വർഷത്തെ തള്ള് കണ്ടിട്ട് ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ പടങ്ങൾ ഹിറ്റ് ആകുന്ന വര്ഷം ഇതാകും എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....


തള്ളിയാൽ പോലും രക്ഷപ്പെടാത്ത ദുരന്ത സിനിമകൾ മാത്രമേ പരാജയപ്പെടുന്നുള്ളൂ...1971,ഹണീ ബീ 2 പോലെ.
ജോർജ്ജേട്ടൻ,പുത്തൻ പണം ഒക്കെ തള്ളി വിജയിപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമം നടക്കുകയാണ്

----------


## maryland

> തള്ളിയാൽ പോലും രക്ഷപ്പെടാത്ത ദുരന്ത സിനിമകൾ മാത്രമേ പരാജയപ്പെടുന്നുള്ളൂ...1971,ഹണീ ബീ 2 പോലെ.
> ജോർജ്ജേട്ടൻ,പുത്തൻ പണം ഒക്കെ തള്ളി വിജയിപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമം നടക്കുകയാണ്


GF-inte multi list enthaa idaathe... :Help:

----------


## renjuus

> GF-inte multi list enthaa idaathe...


Pothuve down aayaal filmsinte collection daily idaarillaa.weekendsil slightly better aakumbol consolidated aayi idum.pothuve enganeyaanu multi collection post cheyyunnathu kanditullathu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Pothuve down aayaal filmsinte collection daily idaarillaa.weekendsil slightly better aakumbol consolidated aayi idum.pothuve enganeyaanu multi collection post cheyyunnathu kanditullathu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sakhavu okke valare mosham prakadanamaanallo ennittum... :Moodoff:

----------


## renjuus

> Sakhavu okke valare mosham prakadanamaanallo ennittum...


Athaanu pothuve ennu paranjathu  :Laughing: ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KeralaVarma

Tgf multyil ethrayayi

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> thallu january thotte thudanghi.....


Eppol thudangiyaalum thallu thallu thanneyallae....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> തള്ളിയാൽ പോലും രക്ഷപ്പെടാത്ത ദുരന്ത സിനിമകൾ മാത്രമേ പരാജയപ്പെടുന്നുള്ളൂ...1971,ഹണീ ബീ 2 പോലെ.
> ജോർജ്ജേട്ടൻ,പുത്തൻ പണം ഒക്കെ തള്ളി വിജയിപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമം നടക്കുകയാണ്


Athinum oru maafiya undenna ente sakhthamaaya viswaasam... :Ayyo:

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi



----------


## Saathan

*(Malayalam + Tamil  + Hindi)*

----------


## narain

> .....


 :Eek: Naley  appol 20 lakhs adikumallo..........

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Naley appol 20 lakhs adikumallo..........


Naalae ethra show undu???




> .....



100 show kittiyaal polum 90% occupancy varendi erunnapadam aayirinnu.. verum 45 show...

----------


## Saathan

*(Tamil + Malayalam + Telugu)*

----------


## Raja Sha

Mal..49 showsTamil.. 8 showsHindi.. 2 showsTotal 59 shows ithuvare open ayittundu

----------


## narain

> Naalae ethra show undu???


ithuvarey 59 shows undu(include all versions)..........ine cinemax kudi add avan undu..........

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> ......


Trivandrum.. 100%  :cheers:

----------


## wayanadan

കിടിലോ കിടിലം.....

----------


## Saathan

* (Malayalam + Tamil + Hindi + Telugu)*

----------


## Saathan

> Trivandrum.. 100%


kochi also 100% kittiyenne... last mins il show add ayonda 99% aye...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> ithuvarey 59 shows undu(include all versions)..........ine cinemax kudi add avan undu..........


From facebook I heard that there are 90+ shows... Is that true?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Good going... 28th collection varumpol ariyaam evidam vare pokumennu....

----------


## narain

> From facebook I heard that there are 90+ shows... Is that true?


motham kochi city ayirikkum. including saritha,kavitha ,sreedhar,vanitha etc.........multiplex ithu varey 59 shows ullu........

----------


## narain

cinemax add ayi 9 shows -total shows on 29-4-17 at kochin multiplex is 68 shows

----------


## wayanadan

> cinemax add ayi 9 shows -total shows on 29-4-17 at kochin multiplex is 68 shows


മാരകം  നാളെ 20 l - നു മുകളിൽ വരും

----------


## PRINCE

> മാരകം  നാളെ 20 l - നു മുകളിൽ വരും


Pulpalli and bathery film city baahubali ethra shows undaayuryunnu ?

----------


## Riyasqatar

Cochin multiplex shows| 29-4-17 :

Bahubali malayalam - 58 shows
Bahubali Tamil -2 shows
Bahubali hindi -2 shows
Rakshadikari baiju -20 shows
Sakhav -12 shows
Take off -11 shows
TGF -2 shows
C/o saira bhanu -2 shows
Georgettans pooram - 2 shows
Angamali diaries -2 shows

----------


## Malik

> Cochin multiplex shows| 29-4-17 :
> 
> Bahubali malayalam - 58 shows
> Bahubali Tamil -2 shows
> Bahubali hindi -2 shows
> Rakshadikari baiju -20 shows
> Sakhav -12 shows
> Take off -11 shows
> TGF -2 shows
> ...


Tgf 4shws undu

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

@PRINCE Kodungallur Carnival Collection Track Cheytatinda TGF

----------


## PRINCE

Cochin Single Screens




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, April 30, 2017*

1st week - None*

2nd week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 19 (21)**

3rd week - Sakhavu - 12 (32, 32)

5th week - The Great Father - 4 (7, 11, 25, 30)
5th week - Georgettan's Pooram - 2 (4, 5, 17, 28 )

6th week - Take Off - 11 (15, 8, 19, 22, 28 )

7th week - Saira Banu - 2 (2, 2, 6, 7, 18, 22)

9th week - Angamaly - 2 (2, 3, 5, 8, 16, 27, 28, 22 )

Run terminated last week
1st week - Gemini - 3
1st week - Sathya - 8
2nd week - Puthan Panam - 5 (23)

* - dubbed movies not considered
** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> ......


Single day highest non-Kabali movie total ever in Multi....  Hureyyy... Cult Moulism....!!!

----------


## Abhijith019

> Single day highest total ever in Multi.... Hureyyy... Cult Moulism....!!!


Kabaali da :Pi:

----------


## Saathan

> Single day highest total ever in Multi.... Hureyyy... Cult Moulism....!!!


Kabali 30 Lakhs !!

----------


## RACER

> Single day highest total ever in Multi.... Hureyyy... Cult Moulism....!!!


Kabali second day 25 lac, first day 30lac..

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Kabali second day 25 lac, first day 30lac..


oho angane oru padathinte kaaryam njan orthilla... sorry sir... edit cheythu....

----------


## ukcr

will surpass Kabali in the long run...

----------


## pnikhil007

1st page edit cheyyu...considering tgf to mammotyy list of  more than 1cr

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*FK Tracking team innu around 200+ shows track cheythu 

big salute to @PRINCE @ParamasivaM and the rest 

B2 kaanunna idayilum... urakkam onnum illathe anu ithu cheyunne...*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

@vipi  :Thnku:

----------


## Richard

Thanks Tracking team :salut:  :salut:

----------


## wayanadan

ടേക്ക് ഓഫ്   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

Tgf മൾട്ടിയിൽ വല്ല ഷോയും കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ

----------


## renjuus

> Tgf മൾട്ടിയിൽ വല്ല ഷോയും കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ


I think 4 shows....

----------


## jayan143

Update the first page with all recent updates.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *FK Tracking team innu around 200+ shows track cheythu 
> 
> big salute to @PRINCE @ParamasivaM and the rest 
> 
> B2 kaanunna idayilum... urakkam onnum illathe anu ithu cheyunne...*


Tracking Team,Ningal Edukkunnu Effort !!  :salut:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Tgf മൾട്ടിയിൽ വല്ല ഷോയും കളിക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ


Nale Colln Update Cheyyaam

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> *FK Tracking team innu around 200+ shows track cheythu 
> 
> big salute to @PRINCE @ParamasivaM and the rest 
> 
> B2 kaanunna idayilum... urakkam onnum illathe anu ithu cheyunne...*


 :salut:   :salut:   :salut:   :salut:

----------


## wayanadan

> Nale Colln Update Cheyyaam


 താങ്ക്സ് .,,..........

----------


## Saathan

*
1st day 18.79 Lakhs* anu from Carnival Cinemas!!  innale few shows include cheyan vittu poyi...

----------


## wayanadan

:Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> *FK Tracking team innu around 200+ shows track cheythu 
> 
> big salute to @PRINCE @ParamasivaM and the rest 
> 
> B2 kaanunna idayilum... urakkam onnum illathe anu ithu cheyunne...*


Hats off guys... :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Surajmr

> *FK Tracking team innu around 200+ shows track cheythu 
> 
> big salute to @PRINCE @ParamasivaM and the rest 
> 
> B2 kaanunna idayilum... urakkam onnum illathe anu ithu cheyunne...*


Great job  :Urgreat:

----------


## BangaloreaN

imgur -inu pakaram Tapatalk upayogichal posts kaanan pattiyene  :Ahupinne:

----------


## renjuus

> imgur -inu pakaram Tapatalk upayogichal posts kaanan pattiyene


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Saathan

> imgur -inu pakaram Tapatalk upayogichal posts kaanan pattiyene


tapatalk quality pokum... Flickr il cheyan sremikkam...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> tapatalk quality pokum... Flickr il cheyan sremikkam...


Flickr kaanan pattum, athu aarum block cheyyarilla..  :Yo:

----------


## Saathan

*Cochin Single Screen*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Maarakam... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## pnikhil007

> _Baahubali Cochin Multiplex_


Appo 5 days 1cr  :Band: 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Baahubali Cochin Multiplex



Naaleyum same show aano??

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 16

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 38

----------


## renjuus

> Naaleyum same show aano??


70+ undennaanu thonnunnathu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Take off - Day 38


സൂപ്പർ ........

----------


## wayanadan

> 


എന്തൊരു പോക്കാണ്

----------


## wayanadan

ബിലാലിക്ക tg f ഇന്ന് ഇടുമെന്ന് പറത്തിട്ട് കാണുന്നില്ലല്ലോ

----------


## Saathan

> ബിലാലിക്ക tg f ഇന്ന് ഇടുമെന്ന് പറത്തിട്ട് കാണുന്നില്ലല്ലോ


nale kalathu bilalikka idum  :Good:

----------


## Richard

:Band: Take Off...Dream run :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> nale kalathu bilalikka idum


oK  സാത്താന്റെ ശുശ്കാന്തിയൊന്നും ബിലാലിക്കാക്ക് ഇല്ല ........ :Adhupinne:

----------


## Raja Sha

Tgf nu ivideyum avaganana aanallo...

----------


## jeeva

> Tgf nu ivideyum avaganana aanallo...


Ake 4 shows alle appol daily tracking idendha avasyam undo?.......ethelum magical number cross chayyano close to o alla .,.ennalum etra kitti ennariyan ulla agraham undu innale percentage wise ..,

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> എന്തൊരു പോക്കാണ്


Fastest 1Cr urappichu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 32 Days

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> TGF 32 Days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu.........

----------


## Mike

> TGF 32 Days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  looks like 1 cr in max 6 days.gr8  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackpot raja

1 Cr in five days??.. unbelievable.

----------


## renjuus

> TGF 32 Days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Hmmm:  appo max 1.35 kittum. :Ok: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 17

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 39

----------


## jeeva

> Take off - Day 39


The real season winner.......

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Maarakam thanne.. may day avadhi koode cherthu 1st 4 days thoothu vaari.. summer vacation time.. super release..

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Odukkathae pokku thanne....

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Maarakam thanne.. may day avadhi koode cherthu 1st 4 days thoothu vaari.. summer vacation time.. super release..


Working day ayalum off day ayalum audience inu kuravonnumilla BB2 nu unbelievable. Ennathodr 1cr cross cheyyum

----------


## remil4remil

Innathe ella remaining show-um Multi full alle?

----------


## Phantom 369

Baahubali 2 Aries Plus collection??

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



daily 20 vechanalle..pokku...anyayam thanne anna... :Namichu:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FASTEST 1cr Movie alle?

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> daily 20 vechanalle..pokku...anyayam thanne anna...


E pokku poyal within 20-25 days 4 cr cross cheyyum

----------


## renjuus

:Band:  :Band:  :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> E pokku poyal within 20-25 days 4 cr cross cheyyum


4crkitto...3.5 varum in 20 days.

----------


## Mike

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


working day 98.6 % OCC    :Namichu:  :Namichu:  anyaya pokku thanne........

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Drop vannu  :Biggrin:  97.5% aayi  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ente ponno..Oru rekshemilaloo  :Eek:  
Poli..poli..pulimurugan mikavarum 2nd aavum :( 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Ente ponno..Oru rekshemilaloo  
> Poli..poli..pulimurugan mikavarum 2nd aavum :( 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


athu 90% urappayi.... 5 Cr adikkumo ennu mathrame ariyaan ullu eni...

----------


## Sidharthan

> athu 90% urappayi.... 5 Cr adikkumo ennu mathrame ariyaan ullu eni...


Bt release padangal Alle varunate chavare pole....cia on 5th,pinne lakshyam on 6th and 4movies on 12th..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Bt release padangal Alle varunate chavare pole....cia on 5th,pinne lakshyam on 6th and 4movies on 12th..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ennalum ethu hold cheythu nilkkum ennanu thonnunnathu... ethrayum collection kittunna padam theaterukaar chumma eduthu mattilla...

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Kiran L

> athu 90% urappayi.... 5 Cr adikkumo ennu mathrame ariyaan ullu eni...


റെക്കോർഡുകൾ തകർക്കപെടാൻ ഉള്ളതാണ്  .. പുലിമുരുകന്റെ മുൾട്ടിപ്ൾസ് റെക്കോർഡ് തകർന്നു എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ലാലേട്ടന് ഒന്നും സംഭവിക്കില്ല  .. കുറെ കൂതറ ഫാൻസിനു മാത്രം അത് സഹിക്കാൻ പറ്റുന്നതിനു അപ്പുറം ആണ്   .... ഇനി വരുന്ന റിലീസുകളിൽ ആണ് അവരുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷ !

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഡെയ്ലി 20 L   :Band:

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 42

----------


## vipi

Sakhav - Day 20

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Anfas221B

CIA .... 

Waiting For CIA Collection ... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Small corrections vannekkam.. Will update later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

Fastest to 1.5CR.
Fastest to 1L Viewers.
Record collection on 2nd Friday..

Baahubali 2 = Day 8 will be posting soon....

----------


## Phantom 369

Baahubali 2 Tvm Ariesplus collection ipo track Cheyunille??? 🤔

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bheekaram... TGF update weekly aano?

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Dulquar...the true king of Multiplex.. :salut:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8th.day working day vare 92%    kiduu thanee

----------


## shameenls

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appo bahuvine 20lackil ninnum thazhekk irakkan chekkan varendi vannu alley.. 14l for cia and 16l for bahu.. power of dq.. ini muthal ulla day content and wom will decide

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ee pkkinu oru avasanam ille  :Eek:  marakam even in working day

----------


## sachin

10 divasam kondu 2cr adikkumo ee reord thakarkkan ithupole hype n shows + wom ulla padam vannale patullu ennu thonunnu ethu vare pokum  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 7, 2017*


1st week - CIA - 36
1st week - Lakshyam - 19


3rd week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 9 (19, 21)**


4th week - Sakhavu - 4 (12, 32, 32)


6th week - The Great Father - 2 (4, 7, 11, 25, 30)
6th week - Georgettan's Pooram - 2 (2, 4, 5, 17, 28 )


7th week - Take Off - 4 (11, 15, 8, 19, 22, 28 )


8th week - Saira Banu - 2 (2, 2, 2, 6, 7, 18, 22)


10th week - Angamaly - 2 (2, 2, 3, 5, 8, 16, 27, 28, 22 )


Run terminated last week
None


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## MANNADIAR

> *Show Count on Sunday, May 7, 2017*
> 
> 
> 1st week - CIA - 36
> 1st week - Lakshyam - 19
> 
> 
> 3rd week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 9 (19, 21)**
> 
> ...


Bahubali the great?????

----------


## firecrown

> Bahubali the great?????


only malayalam...no dubbed

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

വലിയ Drop വന്നില്ല

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

> Appo bahuvine 20lackil ninnum thazhekk irakkan chekkan varendi vannu alley.. 14l for cia and 16l for bahu.. power of dq.. ini muthal ulla day content and wom will decide
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


11shows reduced..still occupancy s 92%..great goingg

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## jeeva

> 


Evide mattu cinimakal track chayyunnundo....

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 45

----------


## wayanadan

2 HF ഷോ   :Good:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

TGF update? Main threadil 1.3 crore aayennu parayunnathu ketu..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TGF 39 Days

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

Tgf എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്?

----------


## PRINCE

FK Exclusive:

#Baahubali2 Becomes Fastest 1 CR Grosser [10 Days] At AriesPlex #Trivandrum #Kerala

Prev Best #PuliMurugan 1 Cr in 16 Days




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Tgf എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്?


..
2.......

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> 


Ith eth theatre aanu?

----------


## Helwin

> Ith eth theatre aanu?


multi... :Doh:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

#Baahubali2 Becomes Fastest 2 CR Grosser At #CochinPlexes #Kerala

11th Day ~ 14.56 Lakhs[95.92%]

11 Days Total ~ 2.06CR




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Varghese Valavil

Igane poyal next weekend kondu 3 CR

----------


## Iam RMU

Bahu  :Urgreat:

----------


## udaips

Entammoo... Monday polum 95% ... 14L + !!!!! Bahubali minimum 5Cr enkilum ethumennu thonnunnu... :Urgreat:

----------


## jeeva

Bahubali thallall illa mayan illa 100℅...

----------


## sachin

> Entammoo... Monday polum 95% ... 14L + !!!!! Bahubali minimum 5Cr enkilum ethumennu thonnunnu...


ee pokkanel 5il onnum nilkilla next week thanne 3cr kazhiyum...

----------


## wayanadan

സമയം പത്തരയായിട്ടും മൾട്ടിക്കാരെ കാണുന്നില്ലല്ലോ

----------


## ParamasivaM

> #Baahubali2 Becomes Fastest 2 CR Grosser At #CochinPlexes #Kerala
> 
> 11th Day ~ 14.56 Lakhs[95.92%]
> 
> 11 Days Total ~ 2.06CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small correction...

----------


## PRINCE



----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mynameisSHAN

> 


Sunday 10th day 1 cr touch cheyyum

Sent from my HTC Desire EYE using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

12th day bahubali cochi multiplex....... 13.97lk 94.35℅.....heavy rush continue

----------


## sachin

bahubali  :Urgreat:  :Urgreat:  :Urgreat: 
ithu etra vare pokum ee pokku poyal 6cr edukkumennu thonunnu....................

----------


## sreeoman



----------


## PRINCE

Baahubali2 13th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

CIA 6th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Baahubali2 13th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ആദ്യായിട്ട് 90% താഴെ വന്നു

----------


## RACER

> ആദ്യായിട്ട് 90% താഴെ വന്നു


Q cinemas down aayi thudangi. Others are strong.

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dulqrte star power sammadiche pattu

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EE weekend kondu 1 crore adikkan chance illa.

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ശനിയാഴ്ച 3 CR  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> EE weekend kondu 1 crore adikkan chance illa.


ഈ വീക്കെൻഡിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട് എന്നതിനനുസരിച്ചിരിക്കും

----------


## Raja Sha

സഖാവ്, tgf, ബൈജു എല്ലാം വിട്ടോ.??

----------


## jeeva

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


48℅ multiyilum down ayi.....

----------


## PRINCE

Q CINEMAS last 2 Days aayittu full error aanu.. Online booking kurachu neram maathram open aayullu last 2 days.. q cinemas collection ithu effect cheythittundu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Baahubali2 15th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

CIA 8th Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Ramante Eden Thottam First Day [ due to error Q morning Show  miss aayi . athu avg count aanu eduthirukkunnarhu]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> CIA 8th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഏദൻ തോട്ടത്തിനേക്കാളും മുകളിൽ

----------


## wayanadan

> 48℅ multiyilum down ayi.....





> CIA 8th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60%   :Laughing:  ..........

----------


## renjuus

> 60%   ..........


u should have to take into account show reduction also. :Doh: anyways decent performance.... :Yes3:

----------


## Unnikvtm

> 60%   ..........


1 crore by Wednesday  :Cool:

----------


## san

> Baahubali2 15th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


multiyil PM ne break cheyyumennu thonnunnilla..shows kittunnillallo.

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> multiyil PM ne break cheyyumennu thonnunnilla..shows kittunnillallo.


Muruganekaal Collection um occupancy um und..ennittum shows kuravu...Ramzan nombu thudangi kazhinjal release ennam kurayum..so there is still a slender chance.

----------


## sachin

> Muruganekaal Collection um occupancy um und..ennittum shows kuravu...Ramzan nombu thudangi kazhinjal release ennam kurayum..so there is still a slender chance.


next week shows polirikkum karyangal above 30 shows undel nalla collxn varum...
athupole first 2 weeks nallapole shows kittyalo bahubalikku...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 14, 2017 (non-dubbed Malayalam movies only)*


1st week - Vedam - 2
1st week - Ramante Edenthottam - 26


2nd week - CIA - 26 (36)**
2nd week - Lakshyam - 3 (19)


4th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 7 (9, 19, 21)


5th week - Sakhavu - 1 (4, 12, 32, 32)


7th week - The Great Father - 1 (2, 4, 7, 11, 25, 30)


8th week - Take Off - 3 (4, 11, 15, 8, 19, 22, 28 )


Run terminated last week
6th week - Georgettan's Pooram - 2 (2, 4, 5, 17, 28 )
8th week - Saira Banu - 2 (2, 2, 2, 6, 7, 18, 22)
10th week - Angamaly - 2 (2, 2, 3, 5, 8, 16, 27, 28, 22 )

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

96% +




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Ramante Edenthottam - Day 2

----------


## Raja Sha

Kochi multiyil great fatherinekkalum collection CIA nediyal athbhuthappedanilla.

----------


## sankarvp

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi PRINCE

Is there any mistake in QCinemas CIA calculation...? 510 booked & collection is 174700.00....Ticket charge maximum(183.00). please confirm..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> Ramante Edenthottam - Day 2


Thudakkam thanne shokam aanallo?....

----------


## vipi

> Hi PRINCE
> 
> Is there any mistake in QCinemas CIA calculation...? 510 booked & collection is 174700.00....Ticket charge maximum(183.00). please confirm..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Corrected...

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> CIA 8th Day 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Corrected...


Thanks vipi

Please check fridays q cinemas collection too...... 256  seats booked the collection is 70,428

----------


## vipi

> Thanks vipi
> 
> Please check fridays q cinemas collection too...... 256  seats booked the collection is 70,428


yes...that too corrected

----------


## wayanadan

> 1 crore by Wednesday


ചൊവ്വാഴ്ച അടിക്കും

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

The Great Father 7:15 Pvr show Houseful

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

23 HF ഷോ  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

Cia ??............

----------


## vipi

Take off - Day 52

----------


## vipi

*SAKHAV - DAY 30


**Cinepolis (1 show) = 11,764/- (83.01%)

Grand Total = 89,33,097/- (89.33 Lakhs)*

----------


## wayanadan

91% ......... :Good:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Take off - Day 52


Take off is doing awesome🙂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Ramante edenthottam

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Pvr - 1 show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Cinepolis - 1 show

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

CIA 10 days cochi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## RACER

> Pvr - 1 show
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


100% on 46th days. Real BB..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Pvr - 1 show
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


1 show in cinepolis koode aakam aairinnu..

----------


## sachin

> 


 :Thnku:  paramasivam for this statistics...
occupancy eduthalum shows eduthalun collxn eduthalum bahubali way ahead.......
ithine thakarkanam enkil ithupole hype ulla padam with good wom varanam.....

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Pulimurugan should be proud to get a comparison with Bahubali..pulimurugan the  pride of malayalam :o 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



ethoru onnonnara pokkanallo....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Ramante edenthottam



Katta shokam aanallo...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> CIA 10 days cochi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Tuesday 1 Cr adikkumaayirikkum...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Pulimurugan should be proud to get a comparison with Bahubali..pulimurugan the pride of malayalam :o 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sathyam... PM india kanda ettavum valiya panam vaarippadavumaayi aanu compare cheyyunnathu...

----------


## shameenls

> Sathyam... PM india kanda ettavum valiya panam vaarippadavumaayi aanu compare cheyyunnathu...


Athenganaaa.. keralathinte 4 iratti theaters ulla tamil nattile polum biggest blockbusters enthiranu polum illatha collection alley nammude keralathil ninnum pulimuruganu kittiyath.. pinne engane compare cheyyathirikkan okkum..😎😎😎😎

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

> paramasivam for this statistics...
> occupancy eduthalum shows eduthalun collxn eduthalum bahubali way ahead.......
> ithine thakarkanam enkil ithupole hype ulla padam with good wom varanam.....


Puli enkilum undayath nannayi malayalathil ninnum , Allel compare cheyyan polum padam kanulla

----------


## Saathan

@ParamasivaM  :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan

*TVM Ariesplex*

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Baahubali 2 = Ekm multi update...

Crossed 50 Thousand Viewers in PVR cinemas alone...

In 18 Days... Fastest ever...!*

----------


## MANNADIAR

> *TVM Ariesplex*


Puli aries total collection etrayanu???

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## vipi



----------


## haidin mammookka

> 


1crore Wednesday adikumm ;) 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> 


3 crs by tomorrow   :Band:  :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Puli aries total collection etrayanu???


2.51Cr in 49 days ennoru update undu... athinu sesham ethra kitty ennu ariyilla...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണം കൂടിയല്ലോ

----------


## BangaloreaN

Fire in Oberon mall.
Theatres evacuated.

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Fire in Oberon mall.
> Theatres evacuated.



 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## renjuus

> Fire in Oberon mall.
> Theatres evacuated.


Ho njaan innu angottu pokanam ennu vichaarichirunnu.pinne vendennu vechu.sathyamaano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ho njaan innu angottu pokanam ennu vichaarichirunnu.pinne vendennu vechu.sathyamaano
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ningal povanam ennu vicharichathu sathyamano ennu enikkenane ariyam !!!

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Puli aries total collection etrayanu???


Puli final collection in Ariesplex was 2.80 crores.

----------


## renjuus

> Ningal povanam ennu vicharichathu sathyamano ennu enikkenane ariyam !!!


 :Laughing:  btwn oberonil Fire undaayo.sathyamaano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Unnikvtm

> btwn oberonil Fire undaayo.sathyamaano
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Undayi.Innathe multi collection athu kondu down aakum.fire happened around 11.15 am.

----------


## ALEXI

> btwn oberonil Fire undaayo.sathyamaano
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.iemalayalam.com/kerala-n...hi-oberon-mall

----------


## Saathan

Fastest 3cr  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## jayan143

> 


May 16th alle?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



35 adikkumo...

----------


## sachin

multiyil jungle book alle ippol 2nd so ee weekend kondu bahubali 2nd akum ennu thonunnu next week shows pole akum iniyulla collxn....

----------


## wayanadan

> Fastest 3cr


69 %  .........ഒന്ന് തളർന്നു

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 69 %  .........ഒന്ന് തളർന്നു


innale Oberon mall Cinemax -ile shows nadannilla.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

ദുൽക്കറിന്റെ തുടർച്ചയായി അഞ്ചാമത്തെ ചിത്രം 1 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ - റെക്കോര്ഡ്


Charlie 
Kali
Kammattipaadam
Jomon 
CIA

©ForumKeralam

ദുൽക്കറിന്റെ 9 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ 1 കോടി ക്ലബ്ബിൽ - റെക്കോര്ഡ്


1. USTAD HOTEL

2. ABCD

3. BANGALORE DAYS

4. VIKRAMADITHYAN

5. CHARLIE 

6. KALI

7. KAMMATTIPPAADAM

8. JOMONTE SUVISHESHANGAL 

9. COMRADE IN AMERICA

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## pnikhil007

> 


30 Days 4 crore....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Multiയിൽ ഏറ്റവും  consistancy ദുൽഖറിന് തന്നെയാണെന്ന് വ്യക്തമാണ്...

----------


## wayanadan

ടേക്ക് ഓഫ് ? .........

----------


## vipi

> ടേക്ക് ഓഫ് ? .........


1.71Cr crossed....

----------


## sachin

> 


appol weekdaysile thirakku kuranju thudangi ini weekend collxn anu crucial....................

----------


## Unnikvtm

> appol weekdaysile thirakku kuranju thudangi ini weekend collxn anu crucial....................


After the fire Cinemax is still not opened ?

----------


## sachin

> After the fire Cinemax is still not opened ?


i think so cinemax 0 shows anello so open ayitilla...

----------


## Unnikvtm

> i think so cinemax 0 shows anello so open ayitilla...


 :Oops:  why so much delay?.fire happened in food court only right.approx 80k collection per day is reduced if Cinemax remain closed.

----------


## sachin

> why so much delay?.fire happened in food court only right.approx 80k collection per day is reduced if Cinemax remain closed.


dont know somebody frm ekm may know d exact situation...........

----------


## BangaloreaN

> why so much delay?.fire happened in food court only right.approx 80k collection per day is reduced if Cinemax remain closed.


They may require clearance from Fire department.

----------


## chandru

http://ml.southlive.in/movie/film-de...chil-multiplex

FK reference..

congrats trackers..

----------


## Phantom 369

EKM PVR, Cinepolis, Oberon Mall Thrissur Inbox no new releases and existing films to be withdrawn tomorrow

----------


## firecrown

> EKM PVR, Cinepolis, Oberon Mall Thrissur Inbox no new releases and existing films to be withdrawn tomorrow


entha reason?

----------


## vipi

> entha reason?


share issue aanennu thonnunnu...

----------


## firecrown

> share issue aanennu thonnunnu...


oh...may be solved soon

----------


## vipi

> oh...may be solved soon


Godha theatre list il pan and Q mathrame ullu...
Godha producer aanu ee news twitter il ittathu...no releases in multis ennu

----------


## firecrown

> Godha theatre list il pan and Q mathrame ullu...
> Godha producer aanu ee news twitter il ittathu...no releases in multis ennu


achayans listilum pan and q mathrame ullu

----------


## Sidharthan

Bt omanakuttan cinepolisil open aanenne thonunnu

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

പി.വി.ആർ ലുലു,സിനിപോളിസ്,സിനിപോളിസ് വി.ഐ.പി,സിനിമാക്*സ് എന്നീ മൾട്ടിപ്ലെക്സിൽ നിന്ന് മലയാള ചിത്രങ്ങൾ പിൻവലിക്കാൻ തീരുമാനിച്ചു.ഇവിടെ പുതിയ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യേണ്ട എന്നുമാണ് ഒരു വിഭാഗം ഡിസ്ട്രിബ്യുട്ടേഴ്*സ് തീരുമാനിച്ചത്.

©ഫോറംകേരളം

ബാഹുബലി,ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഫാദർ,ടേക്ക് ഓഫ്,രാമന്റെ ഏദൻ തോട്ടം...എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ഇന്നത്തോടെ പ്രദർശനം നിർത്തും.നാളെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന ഗോദ,അച്ഛായൻസ്,അഡ്വെഞ്ചേഴ്*സ് ഓഫ് ഓമനക്കുട്ടൻ എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ഇവിടങ്ങളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യില്ല.തീയേറ്റർ മാനേജ്*മെന്റുമായി വരുമാനം പങ്കിടുന്നതിൽ നിലനിൽക്കുന്ന തർക്കമാണ് ഇതിന് കാരണം.വരും ദിവസങ്ങളിൽ ചർച്ചകളിലൂടെ പരിഹരിക്കുമെന്ന് പ്രത്യാശിക്കാം.
©ഫോറംകേരളം

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

FKil vanna Share percentagilum koodathalano appo PVR and Cinepolis demand cheyyunat?

----------


## wayanadan

> FKil vanna Share percentagilum koodathalano appo PVR and Cinepolis demand cheyyunat?


50/50 എന്ന തരത്തിലാണന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## vipi

> 50/50 എന്ന തരത്തിലാണന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു


4th week okke 30:70 aakum...
baahubali okke aa ratio il odiyaal distributor kk nashttam alle...

btw cia and some other hindi movies undennu thonunu pvr n cinepolis il

----------


## wayanadan

> 4th week okke 30:70 aakum...
> baahubali okke aa ratio il odiyaal distributor kk nashttam alle...
> 
> btw cia and some other hindi movies undennu thonunu pvr n cinepolis il


30/70 ഒക്കെ പിടിച്ചു പറിയാണ്

----------


## Sidharthan

1st wk n 2nd wk engana share?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> 1st wk n 2nd wk engana share?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


https://twitter.com/MoviePlanet8/sta...00376135090177

----------


## Helwin

> 50/50 എന്ന തരത്തിലാണന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു


4th week 70:30 aanu ratio...4th weekilum  nalla occupancy ulla  padangal aanel distributork van nashtam alle.. ..athaavum scene...

----------


## Raja Sha

Multiplexukalude ahankaram theerkkendathu thanne.. share koottanam ennu paranja single screen muthalali liberty basheerine othukkiyavar ivareyum othukkanam.. nirmathavinu max. Safty kodukkunna tharathil niyamangal maranam.. theatersinu athrayum risk illa. Aalu kurayumpil avarkku padam mattamallo

----------


## firecrown

> 4th week 70:30 aanu ratio...4th weekilum  nalla occupancy ulla  padangal aanel distributork van nashtam alle.. ..athaavum scene...


first weekile share almost 50:50 aanu...athu fair alla ennanu thonnunnathu....first weekile distributor share koottanam

----------


## Helwin

> first weekile share almost 50:50 aanu...athu fair alla ennanu thonnunnathu....first weekile distributor share koottanam


Multi first week 55 to the distributor ..45 to the multies...pinne multies matu single screensne vechu nokkumbo pakka facilities kodukinille... first week ratio is fine i think... 4th weeek okke aanu scene...padam down aayillengi..ath enthelem cheyyanam...

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi



----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> appol weekdaysile thirakku kuranju thudangi ini weekend collxn anu crucial....................


Ith kuravonnum alla...in comparison to any other movie ever in 3rd week. This is rock solid performance. Padam Multi il maryadak kalichal 5 crore adikkum.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Ith kuravonnum alla...in comparison to any other movie ever in 3rd week. This is rock solid performance. Padam Multi il maryadak kalichal 5 crore adikkum.


Maryadakke kalikum enne thonunilla..share issue..new releases....multiyile ee success as expected ane..single screens aane polichadukunne..epo kurache down aanelkilum weekend still double strong..new releases might affect screen count..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> Maryadakke kalikum enne thonunilla..share issue..new releases....multiyile ee success as expected ane..single screens aane polichadukunne..epo kurache down aanelkilum weekend still double strong..new releases might affect screen count..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Puli rakshapettu...

Inu bahu puliye thakarkkathirikkan perumbavoor  & team irrakkiyathano ee strike.. .  :Eek:  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Puli rakshapettu...
> 
> Inu bahu puliye thakarkkathirikkan perumbavoor  & team irrakkiyathano ee strike.. .  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ente Anna..namichuu  :Eek:   :Rolleyes:  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

bahubali innu muthal ekm mutiyil ille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## firecrown

> Multi first week 55 to the distributor ..45 to the multies...pinne multies matu single screensne vechu nokkumbo pakka facilities kodukinille... first week ratio is fine i think... 4th weeek okke aanu scene...padam down aayillengi..ath enthelem cheyyanam...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


ingane aayalo:

week 1: 70 to dist, 30 to theatre
week2: 60: 40
week3: 50:50
week 4: 30: 70

more fair alle....theater karkku pinne food (popcorn, pepsi) okke vittu kashu undakkam

----------


## Nyk

I think multi shutdown is not due to share issue if so they would have played other language movies here problem is regarding fire and safety, all of them need to do more work so shutting down in Ramadan season will be back by eid after getting all clearance..

----------


## wayanadan

> 4th week 70:30 aanu ratio...4th weekilum  nalla occupancy ulla  padangal aanel distributork van nashtam alle.. ..athaavum scene...


ശരിയാണ് 4th വക്കിൽ 60% കളക്ഷൻ നേടുന്ന ഒരു പടത്തിന് ഈ ഷെയർ വെച്ച്  മൾട്ടിപ്ലക്സ് കാർക്ക് ആദ്യ വീക്കിലെ അതേ കാശ് പെട്ടിയിൽ വീഴും

----------


## pnikhil007

> I think multi shutdown is not due to share issue if so they would have played other language movies here problem is regarding fire and safety, all of them need to do more work so shutting down in Ramadan season will be back by eid after getting all clearance..


Nothing to do with multiplex..its the responsibility of mall to provide safety measures....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> I think multi shutdown is not due to share issue if so they would have played other language movies here problem is regarding fire and safety, all of them need to do more work so shutting down in Ramadan season will be back by eid after getting all clearance..


Share issue aanu...

----------


## jeeva

Multi pootenda time athikramichirikunnu chavitti nadu odikkanam pattiya time anu obron issue ok veenu kittiya vadi anu.....

----------


## Saathan

@ParamasivaM  :Thnku:

----------


## pnikhil007

> @ParamasivaM


Sure aayittum pm ine break cheyyan chance undayirunnu by good margin...

Strike kaaranam ini nadakkan vazhiyilla...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> @ParamasivaM


ithuvare bahubali van lead anello strike udane mariyillegil pumurukan record adutha oru kidu wom varunna film vare safe akum allel bahubali thanne athu thakarkkum.......................

----------


## sachin

> 





> @ParamasivaM



2nd week and 3rd week pulimuruganayirunnu kooduthal seats athum 12000 seats bahubaliyekkal pumurukanu undayirunnu  ennittum bahubalikku collxn around 20 lakhsinte lead huge so ithilum kidu wom varunna padathinu iniyum improve cheyyanulla scope undu so waiting 4 another kidu wom film to beat all these records..........................

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 21, 2017*


1st week - Achayans - 3
1st week - Godha - 9
1st week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 3


2nd week - Ramante Edenthottam - 2 (26)**


3rd week - CIA - 21 (26, 36)


5th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 15 (7, 9, 19, 21)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Vedam - 2
2nd week - Lakshyam - 3 (19)
5th week - Sakhavu - 1 (4, 12, 32, 32)
7th week - The Great Father - 1 (2, 4, 7, 11, 25, 30)
8th week - Take Off - 3 (4, 11, 15, 8, 19, 22, 28 )

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

(Yesterdays)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> https://twitter.com/MoviePlanet8/sta...00376135090177


20% ennathu Municipalities -il TAX percentage aanallo.
Corporation -il 25% alle?

----------


## BangaloreaN

CARNIVAL, ARIES, INOX, PVS okke engane aanu share ratio?

----------


## firecrown

> 20% ennathu Municipalities -il TAX percentage aanallo.
> Corporation -il 25% alle?


taxine patti ariyilla...nammal nett nokkiyal pore....220-(43+3+2) = 172....ithanu share cheyyunnathu

----------


## firecrown

> CARNIVAL, ARIES, INOX, PVS okke engane aanu share ratio?


asianet news different share ratios aanu parayunnathu:

കൊച്ചി: സംസ്ഥാനത്തെ മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്സ് തിയറ്ററുകളില്* നിന്നും ബാഹുബലിയും പുതിയ മലയാള ചിത്രങ്ങളും പിന്*വലിച്ചു. നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കളും വിതരണക്കാരുമാണ് ചിത്രങ്ങള്* പിന്*വലിച്ചത്. ലാഭവിഹിതം എ ക്ലാസ് തിയറ്ററുകളുടെ തുല്യമാക്കണമെന്നാണ് നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കളുടെയും വിതരണക്കാരുടെയും ആവശ്യം.

എ ക്സാസ് തിയറ്ററുകളില്* നിന്ന് നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കള്*ക്കും വിതരണക്കാര്*ക്കും ലഭിക്കുന്ന ലാഭവിഹിതം ആദ്യ ആഴ്ച 60 ശതമാനം, രണ്ടാം ആഴ്ച 55 ശതമാനം, മൂന്നാമാഴ്ച 50 ശതമാനം എന്നിങ്ങനെയാണ്. 

എന്നാല്* മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്സില്* ഇത് 50 ശതമാനം, 45 ശതമാനം, 40 ശതമാനം എന്ന നിരക്കിലാണ്. ഇത് മാറ്റണം എന്നാണ് നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കളും വിതരണക്കാരും പറയുന്നത്. 

http://www.asianetnews.tv/entertainm...from-multiplex

----------


## BangaloreaN

> taxine patti ariyilla...nammal nett nokkiyal pore....220-(43+3+2) = 172....ithanu share cheyyunnathu


Kochi Multies Corporation-il avumpol (220-(53.75+3+2)) = 161.25 --> Ithil ninnanu share.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> asianet news different share ratios aanu parayunnathu:
> 
> കൊച്ചി: സംസ്ഥാനത്തെ മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലെക്സ് തിയറ്ററുകളില്* നിന്നും ബാഹുബലിയും പുതിയ മലയാള ചിത്രങ്ങളും പിന്*വലിച്ചു. നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കളും വിതരണക്കാരുമാണ് ചിത്രങ്ങള്* പിന്*വലിച്ചത്. ലാഭവിഹിതം എ ക്ലാസ് തിയറ്ററുകളുടെ തുല്യമാക്കണമെന്നാണ് നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കളുടെയും വിതരണക്കാരുടെയും ആവശ്യം.
> 
> എ ക്സാസ് തിയറ്ററുകളില്* നിന്ന് നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കള്*ക്കും വിതരണക്കാര്*ക്കും ലഭിക്കുന്ന ലാഭവിഹിതം ആദ്യ ആഴ്ച 60 ശതമാനം, രണ്ടാം ആഴ്ച 55 ശതമാനം, മൂന്നാമാഴ്ച 50 ശതമാനം എന്നിങ്ങനെയാണ്. 
> 
> എന്നാല്* മള്*ട്ടിപ്ലക്സില്* ഇത് 50 ശതമാനം, 45 ശതമാനം, 40 ശതമാനം എന്ന നിരക്കിലാണ്. ഇത് മാറ്റണം എന്നാണ് നിര്*മ്മാതാക്കളും വിതരണക്കാരും പറയുന്നത്. 
> 
> http://www.asianetnews.tv/entertainm...from-multiplex


A class thanne vyathyasam undennanu arivu - Panchayats -il 1st week distributor share 65% ennanu arivu.
Carnival figures arinjal kollamrunnu.

----------


## firecrown

> Kochi Multies Corporation-il avumpol (220-(53.75+3+2)) = 161.25 --> Ithil ninnanu share.


kochi, ernakulam different areas alle....multies irikkunna sthalam kochi corporationil aano?

----------


## firecrown

> A class thanne vyathyasam undennanu arivu - Panchayats -il 1st week distributor share 65% ennanu arivu.
> Carnival figures arinjal kollamrunnu.


americayil okke it's not even fixed...oro filminum different aanu...filminte buzz okke anusarichu aanu avar shares nishchayikkunnathu...if you want to learn about american movie distribution, see this: http://entertainment.howstuffworks.c...stribution.htm

----------


## wayanadan

> A class thanne vyathyasam undennanu arivu - Panchayats -il 1st week distributor share 65% ennanu arivu.
> Carnival figures arinjal kollamrunnu.


നമ്മടെ ഒരു സുഹൃത്ത് ഇവിടെ ഒരു സി ക്ലാസ് തിയേറ്റർ നടത്തിയിരുന്നു ഒരു നിശ്ചിത സംഖ്യക്ക് പടം കൊണ്ട് വരാറാണ് പതിവ് അതിൽ നഷ്ടം സംഭവിച്ചാൽ അവര് വിതരണം ചെയ്യുന്ന അടുത്ത പടം കുറഞ്ഞ നിരക്കിൽ കൊടുക്കും എന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത് (പക്ഷേ അന്ന് ഫിലിം  റീലിന്റെ കാലമായിരുന്നു)

----------


## firecrown

> നമ്മടെ ഒരു സുഹൃത്ത് ഇവിടെ ഒരു സി ക്ലാസ് തിയേറ്റർ നടത്തിയിരുന്നു ഒരു നിശ്ചിത സംഖ്യക്ക് പടം കൊണ്ട് വരാറാണ് പതിവ് അതിൽ നഷ്ടം സംഭവിച്ചാൽ അവര് വിതരണം ചെയ്യുന്ന അടുത്ത പടം കുറഞ്ഞ നിരക്കിൽ കൊടുക്കും എന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത് (പക്ഷേ അന്ന് ഫിലിം  റീലിന്റെ കാലമായിരുന്നു)


ithu nalla deal aanallo...pakshe c class alle....A classil onnum ithu pattillayirikkum

----------


## wayanadan

> ithu nalla deal aanallo...pakshe c class alle....a classil onnum ithu pattillayirikkum


a ക്ലാസിൽ കളി വേറെയല്ലേ ... അവരുടെ അപ്രമാദിത്യം അല്ലേ !

----------


## Saathan

.................

----------


## Saathan

300 Pages  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

*
TVM Ariesplex 

*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> *
> TVM Ariesplex 
> 
> *


Airesplex highest collected movie etha?

----------


## udaips

> Airesplex highest collected movie etha?


Pulimurugan 2.5cr from 49 days vare tracked aanu... 120 days padam kalichu...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


സൺഡേ കൊള്ളാലോ

----------


## ajov24

Pulimurugan total multi gross 4.3 cr
Iverude share kanakku vechu total share 1.38 cr varum
First week 94 lakh gross ( 41.4 share)
Second week 88.63 ( 31.9)
Third week 68.43 (21.9)
Rest 1.8 cr ( 43.2 )
Final 4.3 cr (1.38 cr)



But baahubali 2  third week thanne 1.23 cr share aayi...ini ethra odiyalum distributorkku karyamayi onnum kittilla because of 30% share

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Pulimurugan total multi gross 4.3 cr
> Iverude share kanakku vechu total share 1.38 cr varum
> First week 94 lakh gross ( 41.4 share)
> Second week 88.63 ( 31.9)
> Third week 68.43 (21.9)
> Rest 1.8 cr ( 43.2 )
> Final 4.3 cr (1.38 cr)
> 
> 
> ...


Is the share pattern of Q Cinemas,Pan Cinemas and Ariesplex are different from PVR,Cinepoilis etc ? BB2 is still running in these theatres.Also CIA is not removed from Kochi multiplexes.Why is that partiality ?

----------


## wayanadan

Cia ഒഴിച്ച് ഒരു പടവും മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഇല്ലല്ലോ

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Cia ഒഴിച്ച് ഒരു പടവും മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഇല്ലല്ലോ


CIA kku entha prathyekatha ?? Why its still running there ? It benefited the most from this strike as people have no other options left in multiplexes.

----------


## wayanadan

എ ക്ലാസ് തിയേറ്ററുകാരും വിതരണക്കാരുO  തമ്മിലുള്ള ഷെയർ  ഇന്ന്മാത്യഭൂമിയിൽ  കണ്ടത് ഇങ്ങിനെയാണ്                                                1st   വീക്ക്*   60/40                                          2nd   വീക്ക്    55/45                                         3ed    വീക്ക്    50/50                                       4th      വീക്ക്     45/55              മൾട്ടിയിൽ   1st   വീക്ക്      50/50                                       2nd   വീക്ക്       45 / 55                                         3 ed   വീക്ക്       40 / 60                                  4th      വീക്ക്       30/ 70

----------


## BangaloreaN

> എ ക്ലാസ് തിയേറ്ററുകാരും വിതരണക്കാരുO  തമ്മിലുള്ള ഷെയർ  ഇന്ന്മാത്യഭൂമിയിൽ  കണ്ടത് ഇങ്ങിനെയാണ്                                                1st   വീക്ക്*   60/40                                          2nd   വീക്ക്    55/45                                         3ed    വീക്ക്    50/50                                       4th      വീക്ക്     45/55              മൾട്ടിയിൽ   1st   വീക്ക്      50/50                                       2nd   വീക്ക്       45 / 50                                    3 ed   വീക്ക്       40 / 60                                  4th      വീക്ക്       30/ 70


Cinemakkarude kayyilum kuzhappam undu.
Multi ticket rates high ayathu kondu 50:50 kittiyalum avarkku A class-il kittunna similar amount kittumayirunnu.
athu kondu avrum ee Multies -inte 'better facilities' theory anuvadichu koduthu.

----------


## wayanadan

> CIA kku entha prathyekatha ?? Why its still running there ? It benefited the most from this strike as people have no other options left in multiplexes.


കാരണം എന്തന്ന് അറിയില്ല

----------


## wayanadan

> Cinemakkarude kayyilum kuzhappam undu.
> Multi ticket rates high ayathu kondu 50:50 kittiyalum avarkku A class-il kittunna similar amount kittumayirunnu.
> athu kondu avrum ee Multies -inte 'better facilities' theory anuvadichu koduthu.


അത് ശെരിയാണങ്കിലും 4th വീക്കിലെ 30/70 അനുപാതം ഒരു തരത്തിലും അംഗീകരിക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്തതാണ്  അല്ലെങ്കിൽ മൾട്ടിയിൽ  ഒരു പടം റൺ അവസാനിക്കും വരെ 50/50 അനുപാതം തുടരണം

----------


## BangaloreaN

> അത് ശെരിയാണങ്കിലും 4th വീക്കിലെ 30/70 അനുപാതം ഒരു തരത്തിലും അംഗീകരിക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്തതാണ്  അല്ലെങ്കിൽ മൾട്ടിയിൽ  ഒരു പടം റൺ അവസാനിക്കും വരെ 50/50 അനുപാതം തുടരണം


Ithu Multikkar ippol kondu vannathano, atho nerathe muthale ingane arunno?

----------


## wayanadan

> Ithu Multikkar ippol kondu vannathano, atho nerathe muthale ingane arunno?


തുടക്കം മുതൽ ഇങ്ങിനെയാണ്  ..... ഇതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് നിർമാതാക്കളുടേയും വിതരണക്കാരുടേയും സംഘടനകളുമായി ചർച്ചയും നടന്നതാണ്  പക്ഷേ കാശ് പങ്കിടുന്ന കാര്യം വരുമ്പോൾ മൾട്ടിക്കാർ മലക്കം മറിയുന്നു

----------


## BangaloreaN

> തുടക്കം മുതൽ ഇങ്ങിനെയാണ്  ..... ഇതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് നിർമാതാക്കളുടേയും വിതരണക്കാരുടേയും സംഘടനകളുമായി ചർച്ചയും നടന്നതാണ്  പക്ഷേ കാശ് പങ്കിടുന്ന കാര്യം വരുമ്പോൾ മൾട്ടിക്കാർ മലക്കം മറിയുന്നു


annu ithu sammathichu koduthathu enthinarunnu, Multiyil ninnum kittunna higher amount kandittalle.
Cinema samaram nadappozhum Multikkare ivar protect cheythu.
Pinne A class-ine othukki kazhijappol Mulikkarkku ethire thirinju.

----------


## firecrown

> Cia ഒഴിച്ച് ഒരു പടവും മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഇല്ലല്ലോ


baiju undu

----------


## firecrown

> തുടക്കം മുതൽ ഇങ്ങിനെയാണ്  ..... ഇതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട് നിർമാതാക്കളുടേയും വിതരണക്കാരുടേയും സംഘടനകളുമായി ചർച്ചയും നടന്നതാണ്  പക്ഷേ കാശ് പങ്കിടുന്ന കാര്യം വരുമ്പോൾ മൾട്ടിക്കാർ മലക്കം മറിയുന്നു


hindi, english distributorsinu ivarude anupatham ok aanallo....entha malayalamkarkku mathram prashnam?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Carnival - Baahubali
*

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> hindi, english distributorsinu ivarude anupatham ok aanallo....entha malayalamkarkku mathram prashnam?


അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ വിട്ടേക്ക് ചില സ്റ്റേറ്റുകളിൽ അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് tax കുടുതലാണ് അതുകൊണ്ട് അവർക്കൊരു പ്രശ്നമല്ല

----------


## firecrown

> അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ വിട്ടേക്ക് ചില സ്റ്റേറ്റുകളിൽ അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് tax കുടുതലാണ് അതുകൊണ്ട് അവർക്കൊരു പ്രശ്നമല്ല


aa...aarkkariyam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan

> *
> TVM Ariesplex 
> 
> *


Grand Total updated....

----------


## firecrown

*Row over commission in Kerala: Distributors withdraw all films from multiplexes*
By Express News Service  |   Published: 21st May 2017 06:10 PM  

 KOCHI: Much to the disappointment of film buffs, all Malayalam movies that were screened at three prominent multiplexes in Kerala - Cinepolis, PVR and Inox - have been withdrawn.  The move follows a disagreement over revenue sharing between exhibitors and distributors.

Baahubali 2: The Conclusion, which was running in packed houses, was also withdrawn.

As per the present clause, multiplexes are eligible for 50 per cent of the revenue on the first week but their share increases to almost 70 per cent in the third week.

According to Suresh Kumar, president, Kerala Film Producers' Association, the rates have to be revised for the Malayalam industry to survive.

"We are asking for 55 per cent of the profit. The multiplexes are disregarding norms and screening movies as per their whim. We need to rein in this attitude of corporates. Henceforth if multiplexes need Malayalam movies, they should agree to our demands," he said. Suresh Kumar added that these multiplexes never paid the producers and distributors on time.

Kerala Film Distributors Association president Ziyad Koker said the move was in the offing for some time. "We agreed to the 50/50 terms when multiplexes were maintaining high standards, compared to single screens and non-AC theatres in the State. But, things have changed and a majority of single screens and theatres in Kerala maintain standards at par with multiplexes. So, they can raise the 50/50 demands too. This will affect the industry," he said.

While, meetings are on between multiplexes and distributors in this regard, a consensus is expected for next week.

The new move has affected the revenue of new releases, including Godha and Achayans in Kochi, which has a huge multiplex trend. According to Basil Joseph, Godha not playing in major multiplexes has affected it. "The crisis has snowballed ever since the release of Baahubali 2. Now, this has affected Godha in Kochi," Joseph said.

However, according to Suresh Kumar, this will only affect places like Kochi where there is a huge crowd thronging the multiplexes.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/ente...s-1607417.html

----------


## firecrown

> https://twitter.com/MoviePlanet8/sta...00376135090177


percentangesinte average eduthu nokkumbol distributorisinu 42.5% and multies get 57.5%

(45+55+60+70)/4=57.5

----------


## wayanadan

> annu ithu sammathichu koduthathu enthinarunnu, Multiyil ninnum kittunna higher amount kandittalle.
> Cinema samaram nadappozhum Multikkare ivar protect cheythu.
> Pinne A class-ine othukki kazhijappol Mulikkarkku ethire thirinju.


പക്ഷേ കോഴിക്കോട് മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഒക്കെ 55/45- 50/50 - 45/55  എന്ന അനുപാതത്തിലാണ്

----------


## firecrown

> പക്ഷേ കോഴിക്കോട് മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഒക്കെ 55/45- 50/50 - 45/55  എന്ന അനുപാതത്തിലാണ്


single screensil ingane oro weekilum pala pala shares alla ennu thonnunnu....total collection share cheyyuvayirikkum

----------


## firecrown

pinne theatreinu mattu expenses ille like electricity charges...athu kondayirikkum avarkku kooduthal share vendiyathu

----------


## firecrown

വഴക്കിനു മെയിൻ റീസൺ ഇതാണ്:

_Kerala Film Distributors Association president Ziyad Koker said the move was in the offing for some time. "We agreed to the 50/50 terms when multiplexes were maintaining high standards, compared to single screens and non-AC theatres in the State. But, things have changed and a majority of single screens and theatres in Kerala maintain standards at par with multiplexes. So, they can raise the 50/50 demands too. This will affect the industry," he said._

കാരണം ഡിസംബറിലെ സ്*ട്രൈക്കിന്റെ സമയത്തു കോക്കർ പറഞ്ഞത് ഇതാണ്:

_Meanwhile Distributor’s Association president Siyad Koker said that the association has decided to exempt multiplexes because they are offering a fairer deal . “There is  transparency in the deal with the multiplexes. Moreover they are providing good quality viewing experience to the spectators. The revenue sharing pattern is also fairer. The cine exhibitors and individual theatre owners are changing the terms and conditions according to their will,” he added._

----------


## ajov24

> Is the share pattern of Q Cinemas,Pan Cinemas and Ariesplex are different from PVR,Cinepoilis etc ? BB2 is still running in these theatres.Also CIA is not removed from Kochi multiplexes.Why is that partiality ?


I think CIA third week ayathe ullu...and it is collecting its best in multies.. avidunnu maatiyal pinne karyamayi onnum kitulla..

----------


## Saathan

*chilar 25 days track cheyatha Baahubali2 oru naanam maanavum illathe innale muthal track cheyan thudangi namude track cheytha data vechu*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Dear Members / Multiplex Collection Followers !! - Ee Chettatharam Kandillenn Nadikkaan Vayya



Ee Mukalil Kaanunna Screen Shotil Ulla Post Eath Foruthil Ninnullath Aanenn Palarkkum Ariyaam.Ennaalum Njaan Parayaam Ithaanu "Copy Adi Sallapam".Matullavar Kashtapett Budhimutti Track Cheythath Swantham Perilaaki Nadakunna Manyanmaar. Ningalk Ellavarkum Ariyavunna Karyamaan Bahubali2 Rls Aaya Annu Muthal Ellaa Divasatheyum Updates Ivde Idaarund. Baahubali Multiplex Collection Idunna Ore Oru Forum ForumKeralam Maathramaan. Matu Forums Onnum Baahubali Colln Onnu Track Cheyyanulla Kelpu Undayirunnilla. Divasam 70,60um Showsulla Baahubali Onnu Eduthu Nokaan Polum Matullavark Patiylla. Avdeyaanu FK Tracking Team Orumich Ninn Cochin Plexile 70 Shows Mathramalla.Cochin Single Screens.Aries Plex,Keralathile Muzhuvan Carnival Plexes Collection Ellaam Kashtapett Oonum Urakkavum Ozhivaaki Cheythathu




> 





> *FK Tracking team innu around 200+ shows track cheythu 
> 
> big salute to @PRINCE @ParamasivaM and the rest 
> 
> B2 kaanunna idayilum... urakkam onnum illathe anu ithu cheyunne...*





> 





> Cochin Single Screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> *(Tamil + Malayalam + Telugu)*





> * (Malayalam + Tamil + Hindi + Telugu)*


Aadya Divasangalil FK Tracking Valiya Prashnangalaayirunnu Nerittath,60-70 Shows,Athinu Purame Thonnumbol Extra Shws Add Aavunnu,Athellaam Nimisha Neram Kond Fill Aavunnu,Fill Aavum Munp Oro Sectionileyum Seat Count,Rates Noki Collection Manassilakanam,Ithellam Oru Team Aay Kashtapett Oppicheduthu Ningalk Munpil Post Cheythu. Multiplex Strike Thudangum Munp Vare Ella Divasavum Colln Post Cheythu,Strike Thudangiyappol 2 Divasam Koodumpol Colln Ennakki. Ippol Sambavichirikunnath Ee "Copy Adi Sallapam" Kazhinja 24 Divasathe Colln FKyl Ninn Copy Adich 25am Divasam Muthal Tracking Thudangi !! Strike Thudangiyappol Kai Viralil Ennaan Patunna Shows Aayapozha Ivanoke Ithil Onnu Thodaan Polum Dairyam Vannath. Ennitappol 25th Day Muthal Baakiyullavar Kashtapettath Oru Uluppum Maanavum Illaathe Copy Adich Swantham Foruthinte Watermark Upayogich Pulish Cheyyaan Thudangi. Ivanokke Tracking,Table Type Colln Undakalum FKyl Ninna Kandu Padichah,Athu Pokatte...Ellaam FK Aanallo Aadyam Thudangunnath,Pakshe Ithu Pole Bakiyullavrde Kashtapadinte Baaki Munungunnathinu Pacha Malayalathil Vere Palathumaanu Parayuka...Athu Ningal Oohich Kandu Pidichaal Mathi  :Ok:

----------


## Shivettan

Ivanokke ithilum bhedam poyi chathude....shavangal....swanthamaaayte nallapole ariyunna pani thanne thudarnnum cheytha pore...mammookkaye theri vilikkal....n  thallal....enthina copy adich jeevikkunne....athinokke nalla kazhivum hardwork um oke venam....athu randum illathond  kothuku,atta,ithilkanni thudangiyavaye pole mattullavare ootti jeevikkaam....thoooophhhh

----------


## gldnstar

> Dear Members / Multiplex Collection Followers !! - Ee Chettatharam Kandillenn Nadikkaan Vayya
> 
> 
> 
> Ee Mukalil Kaanunna Screen Shotil Ulla Post Eath Foruthil Ninnullath Aanenn Palarkkum Ariyaam.Ennaalum Njaan Parayaam Ithaanu "Copy Adi Sallapam".Matullavar Kashtapett Budhimutti Track Cheythath Swantham Perilaaki Nadakunna Manyanmaar. Ningalk Ellavarkum Ariyavunna Karyamaan Bahubali2 Rls Aaya Annu Muthal Ellaa Divasatheyum Updates Ivde Idaarund. Baahubali Multiplex Collection Idunna Ore Oru Forum ForumKeralam Maathramaan. Matu Forums Onnum Baahubali Colln Onnu Track Cheyyanulla Kelpu Undayirunnilla. Divasam 70,60um Showsulla Baahubali Onnu Eduthu Nokaan Polum Matullavark Patiylla. Avdeyaanu FK Tracking Team Orumich Ninn Cochin Plexile 70 Shows Mathramalla.Cochin Single Screens.Aries Plex,Keralathile Muzhuvan Carnival Plexes Collection Ellaam Kashtapett Oonum Urakkavum Ozhivaaki Cheythathu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malar Sallapathinte uluppillaymayude listilekku puthiyorennam koodi  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 


@FK Multi tracking team: Ningalude effortsinu katta support  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Urgreat:  :Urgreat:

----------


## PRINCE

Ejjathu dhuranthangal  :Yuk:  between ithu first time onnumalla.. Ithinu munpum ee thotti tharam kaatittundu like jomonte suvisheshangal.. oru uluppumillathe  20 um 30 um diavsam track cheythathu copy adichu angu iduka !! Baahubali2 Cochin Multi + Single screens + Tvm aries + Carnival 200 aduthu shows aanu initial days track cheythathu.. Nallonam kashtapettittu aanu tracking team ithu cheythathu.. Kurachu enkilum naanam maanavum undaayirunnel ee panikku nilkkillayirunnu malar sallapm malaranmaar thuuu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ivanokke ithilum bhedam poyi chathude....shavangal....swanthamaaayte nallapole ariyunna pani thanne thudarnnum cheytha pore...mammookkaye theri vilikkal....n  thallal....enthina copy adich jeevikkunne....athinokke nalla kazhivum hardwork um oke venam....athu randum illathond  kothuku,atta,ithilkanni thudangiyavaye pole mattullavare ootti jeevikkaam....thoooophhhh


ee oolakale okke aaru follow cheyyanaa. kinattile thavalakal. oru thalluwalayum koode kure moodu thangikalum. 

pandey swayam pani eduthu thinnu seelamilla. vallavantem echil thinnu jeevichu seelichu.

Nanam manavum illathar aayathinaal ithilonnum albudham illa.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ejjathu dhuranthangal  between ithu first time onnumalla.. Ithinu munpum ee thotti tharam kaatittundu like jomonte suvisheshangal.. oru uluppumillathe  20 um 30 um diavsam track cheythathu copy adichu angu iduka !! Baahubali2 Cochin Multi + Single screens + Tvm aries + Carnival 200 aduthu shows aanu initial days track cheythathu.. Nallonam kashtapettittu aanu tracking team ithu cheythathu.. Kurachu enkilum naanam maanavum undaayirunnel ee panikku nilkkillayirunnu malar sallapm malaranmaar thuuu


naya amruthu kittiyalum nakkiye kudikku. copy adiyum, echil theettayum seelamaanu avarkku.

koopamandookangal. pottakinattile thavalakal.

Avide onnum aarum keratha kondum fk de chunakuttanmar perfect aayi weekly update ittavkondum common sensullavarkku.karyam.pidi kittum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

@@
alpam kuranju poyallo achuve

----------


## wayanadan

നാണവും മാനവും ഇല്ലാത്ത സാധനങ്ങൾ :p

----------


## Saathan

*
TVM Ariesplex*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

FK tracking team  :salut:

----------


## PRINCE

Updated:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

CIA nale idam...


@mission impossible thanks....

----------


## sachin

> Dear Members / Multiplex Collection Followers !! - Ee Chettatharam Kandillenn Nadikkaan Vayya
> 
> 
> 
> Ee Mukalil Kaanunna Screen Shotil Ulla Post Eath Foruthil Ninnullath Aanenn Palarkkum Ariyaam.Ennaalum Njaan Parayaam Ithaanu "Copy Adi Sallapam".Matullavar Kashtapett Budhimutti Track Cheythath Swantham Perilaaki Nadakunna Manyanmaar. Ningalk Ellavarkum Ariyavunna Karyamaan Bahubali2 Rls Aaya Annu Muthal Ellaa Divasatheyum Updates Ivde Idaarund. Baahubali Multiplex Collection Idunna Ore Oru Forum ForumKeralam Maathramaan. Matu Forums Onnum Baahubali Colln Onnu Track Cheyyanulla Kelpu Undayirunnilla. Divasam 70,60um Showsulla Baahubali Onnu Eduthu Nokaan Polum Matullavark Patiylla. Avdeyaanu FK Tracking Team Orumich Ninn Cochin Plexile 70 Shows Mathramalla.Cochin Single Screens.Aries Plex,Keralathile Muzhuvan Carnival Plexes Collection Ellaam Kashtapett Oonum Urakkavum Ozhivaaki Cheythathu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arokke copy adichalum fk credibility avarkillello so avar padichathu padum btwn media refence n neutrals ellam collxn nokkuka fk thanne anu datz d credibility fk has....
fk trackersinu big salute for d hardwork...
fkyude invention aya showcount n multitracking etra popular ayi mattullavar copyvadikkane ariyoo puthiya vazhi vettithelikkan legendsine kazhiyoo matullavar athu pinthudarum datz fk....

----------


## saamy

> Dear Members / Multiplex Collection Followers !! - Ee Chettatharam Kandillenn Nadikkaan Vayya
> 
> 
> 
> Ee Mukalil Kaanunna Screen Shotil Ulla Post Eath Foruthil Ninnullath Aanenn Palarkkum Ariyaam.Ennaalum Njaan Parayaam Ithaanu "Copy Adi Sallapam".Matullavar Kashtapett Budhimutti Track Cheythath Swantham Perilaaki Nadakunna Manyanmaar. Ningalk Ellavarkum Ariyavunna Karyamaan Bahubali2 Rls Aaya Annu Muthal Ellaa Divasatheyum Updates Ivde Idaarund. Baahubali Multiplex Collection Idunna Ore Oru Forum ForumKeralam Maathramaan. Matu Forums Onnum Baahubali Colln Onnu Track Cheyyanulla Kelpu Undayirunnilla. Divasam 70,60um Showsulla Baahubali Onnu Eduthu Nokaan Polum Matullavark Patiylla. Avdeyaanu FK Tracking Team Orumich Ninn Cochin Plexile 70 Shows Mathramalla.Cochin Single Screens.Aries Plex,Keralathile Muzhuvan Carnival Plexes Collection Ellaam Kashtapett Oonum Urakkavum Ozhivaaki Cheythathu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nanamkettavanmar inganem ulupillatha vargam undo?

----------


## Helwin

Baahubali ithupole trackiyathinu hats off....oopad ilagana paniyaanu  :Namichu: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## veecee

Strike karanam shows kuranju, so collcn also kuranju, appo thanne manassilakumallo ithuvare track cheyyate irunnavar ippo entha pettennu copy adichu swantham peril akki tudangiye ennu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

CIA 20 Days Update




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuttettan

Kamasallapam

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

Multiyil strike nadathunna timil Ella padavum including Strong bahubali vare  pin valichu alle.....chila karinkalikal malayala cinima ye konjanam kuthi kondu multyil show nadathunnu.....sapport chayyunnu kasttam thanne  verum 30℅ vendi ottukodukunna yudasukalude kali ....Bahubali vannappo kanda bhasha snehikalude podipolum ippol kanan illallo...e karinkalikalkethire....ee cinima koodi illayirunnu enghil chila multi Karude ahankaram kuraykamayirunnu...ini Ramadan nombhu anu no releases so multyil strike udeshichathu nedan chance illathakki....nanakettavanmar thalkalam chirikatte...

----------


## jeeva

Multi strike failed attempt ayittum thonnunnu .....ethu moolam affected aya puthiya release udane multiyil release chayyunnathalle nallathu ....kurachu per paravaykan nokkumbo mattu members into cinimakal enthinu pidichu vachittu karyam let release all filim...

----------


## perumal

> Dear Members / Multiplex Collection Followers !! - Ee Chettatharam Kandillenn Nadikkaan Vayya
> 
> 
> 
> Ee Mukalil Kaanunna Screen Shotil Ulla Post Eath Foruthil Ninnullath Aanenn Palarkkum Ariyaam.Ennaalum Njaan Parayaam Ithaanu "Copy Adi Sallapam".Matullavar Kashtapett Budhimutti Track Cheythath Swantham Perilaaki Nadakunna Manyanmaar. Ningalk Ellavarkum Ariyavunna Karyamaan Bahubali2 Rls Aaya Annu Muthal Ellaa Divasatheyum Updates Ivde Idaarund. Baahubali Multiplex Collection Idunna Ore Oru Forum ForumKeralam Maathramaan. Matu Forums Onnum Baahubali Colln Onnu Track Cheyyanulla Kelpu Undayirunnilla. Divasam 70,60um Showsulla Baahubali Onnu Eduthu Nokaan Polum Matullavark Patiylla. Avdeyaanu FK Tracking Team Orumich Ninn Cochin Plexile 70 Shows Mathramalla.Cochin Single Screens.Aries Plex,Keralathile Muzhuvan Carnival Plexes Collection Ellaam Kashtapett Oonum Urakkavum Ozhivaaki Cheythathu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ejjathi vargangal  :pukel: 
Oru tharam arapp mathram aanu thonunath ee vargathod  :Yuk:   :Yuk: 

Ulupilaima kanichat kidanu prasangikunna duranthangal!!  :pukel:

----------


## perumal

Hats off to everyone in fk tracking team for the gud work they do!!! Haters can keep doing what they are gud at- 

B A R K!!!

----------


## PRINCE

Innu Muthal FK GODHA track cheyum.. Innale vare [ 7 Days] ulla collection details padathinte PRODUCER thannittundu.. Ithu ivide ee screen shot okke ittu parayenda aavshyamilla.. but Chila Copy veeranmaarkku ini allel veendum kuru potti olikkum.. Athu kondu ittanne ullu..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Innu Muthal FK GODHA track cheyum.. Innale vare [ 7 Days] ulla collection details padathinte PRODUCER thannittundu.. Ithu ivide ee screen shot okke ittu parayenda aavshyamilla.. but Chila Copy veeranmaarkku ini allel veendum kuru potti olikkum.. Athu kondu ittanne ullu..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ingane pakka figures Producer tharunna padam anenkil ithu veendum track cheyyunnathu double effort aville?

----------


## Nyk

Multi strike theernno Aara winner producers or exhibitors?

----------


## PRINCE

> ingane pakka figures Producer tharunna padam anenkil ithu veendum track cheyyunnathu double effort aville?


Double effort okke thanne.. But Anganne producers nte kayyil ninnu kittunnathil oru sukhamila  :Ahupinne:  Ezra also full details kittumaayirunnu but we  tracked .. Q and Pan maahramulla kaaranam Godha track cheyyanda ennu aayirunnu decision.. ipoo pVr and cinepolis add aayathu kondu traclk cheyaam ennu theerumanichathu.

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sachin Movie Collection Eppo Varum @PRINCE

----------


## PRINCE

Godha 8 Days Update.. 

PVR 1 Show [morning ]missing aanu.. Not sure whether it played or not.. Will check with e4 and will update 2mrw






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupancy Onn Correct cheyyo @PRINCE

----------


## PRINCE

> Godha 8 Days Update.. 
> 
> PVR 1 Show [morning ]missing aanu.. Not sure whether it played or not.. Will check with e4 and will update 2mrw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Godha yesterday Q Cinemas Total Seats Difference undu also %

Q Cinemas
6
2052
1118
₹1,87,164
54.48%
0

----------


## PRINCE

> Occupancy Onn Correct cheyyo @PRINCE


Corrected.. Thanks Bro

Sachin - Day 1
Cochin Multiplex
Fri, 26th May

Venue
Total Shows
Total seats
Booked Seats
Total Collection
Percentage
HF Shows

PVR Cinemas
7
1927
1923
₹2,45,523
99.79%
5

Cinepolis
11
2531
2526
₹2,69,450
99.80%
7

Pan Cinemas
2
254
249
₹38,797
98.03%
1

Q Cinemas
3
522
507
₹70,686
97.13%
2

Cinepolis V.I.P
8
593
552
₹1,12,056
93.09%
2



w w w . F o r u m K e r a l a m . c o m



Total :
31
5,827
5757
₹7,36,512
98.80%
17








Grand Total Collection : 
₹7,36,512
7.36  Lakhs

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 28, 2017*


1st week - Careful - 10


2nd week - Achayans - 3 (3)**
2nd week - Godha - 34 (9)
2nd week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 3 (3)


4th week - CIA - 8 (21, 26, 36)


6th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 6 (15, 7, 9, 19, 21)


Run terminated last week
2nd week - Ramante Edenthottam - 2 (26)


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

Godha 9th Day Update:





Pvr 9:45 Pm cheriya confusion undu.. E4 aayi confirm cheythu correction undel update cheyyunnathaanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

#SachinABillionDreams 

2nd Day ~ 6.93 Lakhs [87.38%]

2 Days Total ~ 14.29 Lakhs 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Note: Carnival few days error kaaranam miss aaya shows avg base il anau eduthirikkunnathu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Note: Carnival few days error kaaranam miss aaya shows avg base il anau eduthirikkunnathu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carnival puli final etrayarunnu???

----------


## Saathan



----------


## udaips

> Carnival puli final etrayarunnu???


37 daysil 2Cr ennoru update undu.... in 4 locations... without Kodungallur and Muvattupuzha...

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> Note: Carnival few days error kaaranam miss aaya shows avg base il anau eduthirikkunnathu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kodungallur Alone Collection kitto @PRINCE

----------


## jeeva

Good that Godhaa release in multi..... Outlay vs ran nkkiyavanu 8nte pain koduthu....

----------


## chandru

> Good that Godhaa release in multi..... Outlay vs ran nkkiyavanu 8nte pain koduthu....



CIA multi odiyappol nee ithallallo paranje  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> CIA multi odiyappol nee ithallallo paranje


ingane anenkil Jeeva kalikkan illa.

----------


## sachin

CIA engane kaliye marikadakkumo 1.5cr chance illa alle  :Thinking:

----------


## perumal

ee thread nte peru matikoode,.,kochi multiplex mathramalalo track cheyunath..??

----------


## Helwin

> ee thread nte peru matikoode,.,kochi multiplex mathramalalo track cheyunath..??


vallathoru kandu piditham thanne uncle 😜😜

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> vallathoru kandu piditham thanne uncle 😜😜
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Ith Mammootiye Trolliyathan

----------


## renjuus

Aaraadei ikkaye trollunnathu :Search: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## oldBollywood

Which is the top grossing film at kochi multiplex?

----------


## pnikhil007

> Which is the top grossing film at kochi multiplex?


Refer 1st page

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> Which is the top grossing film at kochi multiplex?


Puli...........

----------


## wayanadan

> good that godhaa release in multi..... Outlay vs ran nkkiyavanu 8nte pain koduthu....


കലിപ്പ് cia യോട് മാത്രമാണല്ലേ

----------


## perumal

> vallathoru kandu piditham thanne uncle 😜😜
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 4, 2017*


3rd week - Achayans - 2 (3, 3)**
3rd week - Godha - 9 (34, 9)
3rd week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 12 (3, 3)


4th week - Ramante Edenthottam - 1 (0, 2, 26)


5th week - CIA - 11 (8, 21, 26, 36)


7th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 8 (6, 15, 7, 9, 19, 21)

Run terminated last week
1st week - Careful - 10


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

#Baahubali2 AriesPlex #Trivandrum

38 Days Total  ~ 2.9 CR 

#Baahubali2 AriesPlex #Trivandrum

38 Days Total  ~ 2.9 CR 

Admits: 1,31,554 

HIGESHT SINGLE SCREEN GR IN SOUTH INDIA RECORD ON THE WAY

Current Toppers 

1. Baahubali - TVM ARIES
2.  Baahubali 2 - TVM ARIES*
3. PuliMurugan  - TVM Aries
4, Baahubali 2 - Urvasi Bangalore*

----------


## dijinjose

> #Baahubali2 AriesPlex #Trivandrum
> 
> 38 Days Total  ~ 2.9 CR 
> 
> #Baahubali2 AriesPlex #Trivandrum
> 
> 38 Days Total  ~ 2.9 CR 
> 
> Admits: 1,31,554 
> ...


Bahubali Prasad Large Screen etra ayi???? 

Till now 95% shows HF ayi. 
Still 5 shows/ day
Maximum - 7,87,000/-

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

> Bahubali Prasad Large Screen etra ayi???? 
> 
> Till now 95% shows HF ayi. 
> Still 5 shows/ day
> Maximum - 7,87,000/-
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Prasad Njan chodhichittu parayam.. Prasad record aayirunnel telugu teams post cheythene.. Enthaayalum anveshichittu parayaam

----------


## POKIRI

> Prasad Njan chodhichittu parayam.. Prasad record aayirunnel telugu teams post cheythene.. Enthaayalum anveshichittu parayaam


#Baahubali2 Prasads Big Screen 4 Weeks : Gross : ₹2.16Cr Nett : ₹1.87Cr

ithu only big screen...baaki okke koode koodi 3 easy aayi kadannu kaanum...

----------


## dijinjose

> #Baahubali2 Prasads Big Screen 4 Weeks : Gross : ₹2.16Cr Nett : ₹1.87Cr
> 
> ithu only big screen...baaki okke koode koodi 3 easy aayi kadannu kaanum...


 :)  :) 

1st week baki screensil 20 shows undarnu. Ticket rate 150/-
Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

CIA മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഇeല്ല'?

----------


## jeeva

Multi noymbu ayitum nannayi poya Godaha remove ayalle... Onnu nokiiyal multi thanne loseer.....

----------


## sachin

Multi tracking ippol ille  :Thinking:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 11, 2017*


1st week - Chicken Kokkachi - 1
1st week - Gold Coins - 3
1st week - Machuka - 1


4th week - Achayans - 1 (2, 3, 3)**
4th week - Godha - 34 (9, 34, 9)
4th week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 11 (12, 3, 3)


5th week - Ramante Edenthottam - 1 (1, 0, 2, 26)


6th week - CIA - 6 (11, 8, 21, 26, 36)


8th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 6 (8, 6, 15, 7, 9, 19, 21)


Run terminated last week
None

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

*Godha Crossed 1 CR from  Cochin multis*

----------


## Sidharthan

> *Godha Crossed 1 CR from  Cochin multis*


Poli :) 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 18, 2017*


1st week - The Great Father (12th week Re-release; First run - 7 weeks) - 1
1st week - Vilakkumaram - 2


5th week - Achayans - 1 (1, 2, 3, 3)**
5th week - Godha - 29 (34, 9, 34, 9)
5th week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 8 (11, 12, 3, 3)


6th week - Ramante Edenthottam - 1 (1, 1, 0, 2, 26)


7th week - CIA - 6 (6, 11, 8, 21, 26, 36)


9th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 4 (6, 8, 6, 15, 7, 9, 19, 21)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Chicken Kokkachi - 1
1st week - Gold Coins - 3
1st week - Machuka - 1


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 25, 2017*


1st week - Avarude Ravukal - 15
1st week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 24
1st week - Role Models - 15
1st week - Viswasapoorvam Mansoor - 4


6th week - Achayans - 6 (1, 1, 2, 3, 3)**
6th week - Godha - 9 (29, 34, 9, 34, 9)
6th week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 3 (8, 11, 12, 3, 3)


7th week - Ramante Edenthottam - 6 (1, 1, 1, 0, 2, 26)


8th week - CIA - 3 (6, 6, 11, 8, 21, 26, 36)


Run terminated last week
1st week - The Great Father (12th week Re-release; First run - 7 weeks) - 1
1st week - Vilakkumaram - 2
9th week - Rakshadhikari Baiju - 4 (6, 8, 6, 15, 7, 9, 19, 21)


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

Role Models 1st Day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi



----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 2, 2017*


1st week - Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka - 3
1st week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 33


2nd week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 8 (24) **
2nd week - Role Models - 15 (15)


7th week - Achayans - 1 (6, 1, 1, 2, 3, 3)
7th week - Godha - 7 (9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)
7th week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 2 (3, 8, 11, 12, 3, 3)


8th week - Ramante Edenthottam - 1 (6, 1, 1, 1, 0, 2, 26)


9th week - CIA - 1 (3, 6, 6, 11, 8, 21, 26, 36)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Avarude Ravukal - 15
1st week - Viswasapoorvam Mansoor - 4


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...aws/edit#gid=0

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

*2nd day kiduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi

Late night shows il chilappol cheriya corrections vannekkaam...ath nalatheyhil update cheyyum...

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Excellent 3rd Day... Pothettan Brilliance... :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi



----------


## jeeva

Kidu.......

----------


## vipi



----------


## PRINCE

THONDIMUTHAL 5th Day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxx prince....*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Tiyaan 1st Day - Cochin Multiplexes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Tiyaan 1st Day - Cochin Multiplexes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PVR il vere show sm undarnallo.. PVR Gold il ...

----------


## PRINCE

> PVR il vere show sm undarnallo.. PVR Gold il ...


PVR 4 + Gold 2 Total 6 Shows..Separate ittilla ennullu

----------


## PRINCE

*2017 1st Day Toppers  { Malayalam}*





SL NO
Movie
Ist Day Collection

*1*
*Jomonte Suvisheshangal*
*17.63 Lakhs*

*2*
*Ezra*
*16.7 Lakhs*

*3*
*Comrade In America*
*14.01 Lakhs*

*4*
*The Great father*
*13.87 Lakhs*

*5*
*Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol*
*11.38 Lakhs*

*6*
*Sakhavu*
*11.22 Lakhs*

*7*
*1971 Beyond Borders*
*10.08 Lakhs*

*8*
*Honey Bee2*
*9.48 lakhs*

*9*
*Tiyaan*
*8.27 lakhs*

*10*
*Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum*
*8.05 Lakhs*

*11*
*Aby*
*7.77 Lakhs*

*12*
*Puthan Panam*
*7.68 Lakhs*

*13*
*Oru Mexican Aparatha*
*7.59 Lakhs*

*14*
*Georgettans Pooram*
*7.47 Lakhs*

*15*
*Take Off*
*6.1 Lakhs*

*16*
*Role Models*
*5.98 lakhs*

*17*
*Aby*
*4.92 Lakhs*

*18*
*Ramante Eden thottam*
*4.7 Lakhs*

*19*
*Angamaly Diaries*
*4.58 Lakhs*

----------


## wayanadan

*thondimuthal...........................?*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Nale tight aayirikkum Thondi vs Tiyaan Vs Spider 

Q cinemas Tiyaane kai vittal thondi Top aakum nale ..!!

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 9, 2017*


1st week - Ayaal Sasi - 3
1st week - Tiyaan - 33


2nd week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 33 (33)**


3rd week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 2 (8, 24)
3rd week - Role Models - 8 (15, 15)


8th week - Godha - 5 (7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)


10th week - CIA - 2 (1, 3, 6, 6, 11, 8, 21, 26, 36)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka - 3
7th week - Achayans - 1 (6, 1, 1, 2, 3, 3)
7th week - Adventures of Omanakkuttan - 2 (3, 8, 11, 12, 3, 3)
8th week - Ramante Edenthottam - 1 (6, 1, 1, 1, 0, 2, 26)


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*thondi muthal thanne munnilll*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Thondimuthal Updated




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*theeerumaanamaayallo*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*veeenu .................*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *veeenu .................*


enthoru santhosham  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## wayanadan

> enthoru santhosham


*ഇതിന്റെ ഒരു റിവ്യൂ വായിച്ചു  ഒരു സഖാവിന്റെ ...ആറ്റിൽ തോലിട്ട ചെന്നായയാണ് ഈ പടമെന്നു പറഞ്ഞു*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *ഇതിന്റെ ഒരു റിവ്യൂ വായിച്ചു  ഒരു സഖാവിന്റെ ...ആറ്റിൽ തോലിട്ട ചെന്നായയാണ് ഈ പടമെന്നു പറഞ്ഞു*


ningale pole ulla ethelum antham kammi arikkum

----------


## wayanadan

> ningale pole ulla ethelum antham kammi arikkum


*ഒന്നല്ല പല കമ്മികളും പറഞ്ഞത് അങ്ങിനെയാ*

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*1C*

----------


## wayanadan

*thondi muthal 1 CR ..*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 16, 2017*


1st week - Hadiyya - 3
1st week - Sunday Holiday - 19


2nd week - Tiyaan - 12 (33)**


3rd week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 29 (33, 33)


4th week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 2 (2, 8, 24)
4th week - Role Models - 4 (8, 15, 15)


9th week - Godha - 2 (5, 7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)


11th week - CIA - 1 (2, 1, 3, 6, 6, 11, 8, 21, 26, 36)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Ayaal Sasi - 3


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## vipi

*Thondimuthalum Driksaakshiyum - Day 17*

----------


## ukcr

superb..good to see some one is still tracking!!

----------


## vipi

*Thondimuthal crossed 100 House full shows in Kochin multiplexes...*

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*day 18-le collection evide???*

----------


## vipi

> *day 18-le collection evide???*


Day 18 ittilla...collection kuranjath kond 2 days koodumbol idaamennu vechu...

----------


## vipi



----------


## nambiar

> 


Theater collection okke valare weak aanallo...Pretty much everywhere in Kerala. There are no mass movies to bring back the audience. Many theaters are waiting for this Friday's Allu Arjun movie, as Rama  Leela is unable to get released.

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

വേറെ ഒരു പടവും ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 23, 2017*


1st week - Basheerinte Premelekhanam - 10
1st week - Minnaminungu - 3
1st week - Mythili Veendum Varunnu - 1
1st week - Team 5 - 5
1st week - Theeram - 5


2nd week - Sunday Holiday - 22 (19)**


3rd week - Tiyaan - 2 (12, 33)


4th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 17 (29, 33, 33)


5th week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 2 (2, 2, 8, 24)
5th week - Role Models - 3 (4, 8, 15, 15)


10th week - Godha - 2 (2, 5, 7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Hadiyya - 3
11th week - CIA - 1 (2, 1, 3, 6, 6, 11, 8, 21, 26, 36)

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## vipi



----------


## chandru

sunday holday is collecting better than Thondi these days at multies...

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

@prince .........

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

സൺഡേ യെ അവഗണിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞു...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> സൺഡേ യെ അവഗണിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞു...


Fahadh padam Fahadh fan aaya Vipi ottakku track ceythu.
Sunday Holiday enthe Asif fans aarum track cheythilla?

----------


## wayanadan

> Fahadh padam Fahadh fan aaya Vipi ottakku track ceythu.
> Sunday Holiday enthe Asif fans aarum track cheythilla?


ഞാൻ എന്നോട് തന്നെ വിശദീകരണം ചോദിക്കേണ്ടി വരുമോ ..  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഞാൻ എന്നോട് തന്നെ വിശദീകരണം ചോദിക്കേണ്ടി വരുമോ ..


Vishadeekaranam thrupthikaram allenkil nadapadi eduthekku.

----------


## wayanadan

> Vishadeekaranam thrupthikaram allenkil nadapadi eduthekku.


എന്റെ വാദം എന്റെ നിയമം എന്റെ കോടതി.,,,

----------


## BangaloreaN

> എന്റെ വാദം എന്റെ നിയമം എന്റെ കോടതി.,,,


swayam vetti chavendi varumo?  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> swayam vetti chavendi varumo?


ശിക്ഷ നടപ്പാക്കില്ല

----------


## ABE

> swayam vetti chavendi varumo?


51 Vettukodukkanam..............

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi

*thondimuthalum driksaakshiyum crossed 1.50Cr in Kochi multiplexes in 27 Days !!*

----------


## wayanadan

ഇനി കാര്യമായ കളക്ഷൻ വരില്ല ഓണം വരെ കിട്ടിയാൽ 1.70 ലെവലിൽ വന്നേക്കാം

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 30, 2017*


1st week - Himalayathile Kashmalan - 2
1st week - Kadam Katha - 14
1st week - Utharam Parayathe - 1


2nd week - Basheerinte Premelekhanam - 1 (10)**


3rd week - Sunday Holiday - 20 (22, 19)


5th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 13 (17, 29, 33, 33)


6th week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 2 (2, 2, 2, 8, 24)
6th week - Role Models - 3 (3, 4, 8, 15, 15)


11th week - Godha - 1 (2, 2, 5, 7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)

Run terminated last week
1st week - Minnaminungu - 3
1st week - Mythili Veendum Varunnu - 1
1st week - Team 5 - 5
1st week - Theeram - 5
3rd week - Tiyaan - 2 (12, 33)

*2017 Hall of Fame*
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamali Diaries





** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## chandru

sunday holiday was a costly miss! i think the film may overtake Thondi in final run!

----------


## pnikhil007

> sunday holiday was a costly miss! i think the film may overtake Thondi in final run!


Never....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

> Never....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i mean total gross across kerala...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> i mean total gross across kerala...


No way.
The film picked up only in the second week.

----------


## pnikhil007

> No way.
> The film picked up only in the second week.


Thondiyude pakuthi polum kadakkilla.. kerala gross / ekm multi / gcc ethayalum....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> sunday holiday was a costly miss! i think the film may overtake Thondi in final run!


*showyude ennam kuravaanu 

**aadya 3 week thanne nokku  - SundayHoliday - 20 (22, 19)


 - ThondimuthalumDriksakshiyum -  29, 33, 33)*

----------


## Saathan

> No way.
> The film picked up only in the second week.





> Thondiyude pakuthi polum kadakkilla.. kerala gross / ekm multi / gcc ethayalum....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


parayan pattilla... Thondi ku first week nalla collection ayirunnu...2nd week um kuzhappam illathe poyi...  
pinne nalla drop vannu... family support athikam kittiyilla... 
Ennal SundayHoliday ku family kerunnundu... long run il vettikkan chance undu...

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

> 


സൺഡേ എത്രയായിരുന്നു

----------


## vipi

> സൺഡേ എത്രയായിരുന്നു


1.57 Lakhs from 6 shows (90%)...harthal aaya kond evenings shows e undaarunnullu

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi

Jab Harry Met Sejal - Day 1

----------


## vipi

Varnyathil Aashanka - Day 1

----------


## vipi

Thondimuthal - Day 36

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 6, 2017*


1st week - Chunkzz - 25
1st week - Sarvopari Palakkaran - 14
1st week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 23


2nd week - Kadam Katha - 1 (14)**


4th week - Sunday Holiday - 11 (20, 22, 19)


6th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 9 (13, 17, 29, 33, 33)


7th week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 1 (2, 2, 2, 2, 8, 24)
7th week - Role Models - 3 (3, 3, 4, 8, 15, 15)


12th week - Godha - 1 (1, 2, 2, 5, 7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)


Run terminated last week
1st week - Himalayathile Kashmalan - 2
1st week - Utharam Parayathe - 1
2nd week - Basheerinte Premelekhanam - 1 (10)

*Top Runners of 2017* 
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

*2n day aashanka mechappettu*

----------


## vipi

> *2n day aashanka mechappettu*


reviews positive aanu..marketing pora nnu thonnunu...payye pick aavendathaanu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *2n day aashanka mechappettu*


First day morning shows illarunnu.

----------


## wayanadan

> First day morning shows illarunnu.


*friday 41%  sat: 55% .....   percentage mechappettallo ...*

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi

Varnyathil Aashanka - Day 4

----------


## wayanadan

മൺഡേ ശോകമാണല്ലോ

----------


## jeeva

Evide chunkz collection .....issue shesham Malayalam cinema collectionil initial stage oru Mattam unarvu kandha cinema ayirunnu....

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

തൊണ്ടി എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്

----------


## vipi

> തൊണ്ടി എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്


9............

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

> 


തൊണ്ടിയെവിടെ ?

----------


## vipi

> തൊണ്ടിയെവിടെ ?


Thondi nale idaam...ippo 60Lakhs range aanu daily

----------


## vipi



----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

ശോകമാണല്ലോ....

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

180 എത്തുമോ?

----------


## wayanadan

ഇവിടെയിപ്പം ഞാനും Vipi യും മാത്രമായല്ലോ  :Laughing:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> ഇവിടെയിപ്പം ഞാനും Vipi യും മാത്രമായല്ലോ



നിങ്ങൾ വല്ലതും മിണ്ടിയും പറഞ്ഞും ഒക്കെ ഇരിക്ക്

----------


## vipi

> 180 എത്തുമോ?


1.75 num 1.80 kkum idayil nikkum

----------


## wayanadan

> നിങ്ങൾ വല്ലതും മിണ്ടിയും പറഞ്ഞും ഒക്കെ ഇരിക്ക്


 :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## frincekjoseph

venamengil njanum koodam...........





> ഇവിടെയിപ്പം ഞാനും Vipi യും മാത്രമായല്ലോ

----------


## Mike

*1.7 C* 





>

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 13, 2017*


1st week - Clint - 7
1st week - Thrissivaperoor Kliptham - 22


2nd week - Chunkzz - 18 (25)**
2nd week - Sarvopari Palakkaran - 2 (14)
2nd week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 13 (23)


5th week - Sunday Holiday - 8 (11, 20, 22, 19)


7th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 7 (9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)


8th week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 1 (1, 2, 2, 2, 2, 8, 24)
8th week - Role Models - 1 (3, 3, 3, 4, 8, 15, 15)


13th week - Godha - 1 (1, 1, 2, 2, 5, 7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)


*Run terminated last week*
2nd week - Kadam Katha - 1 (14)


*Top Runners of 2017* 
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## samjoysy

> 


Ithinu Sesham ulla collections undo

----------


## vipi

> Ithinu Sesham ulla collections undo


2nd week cheythilla...

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

> 


ആശങ്ക നിർത്തിയോ?

----------


## vipi

Thondimuthalum Driksaakshiyum - 50 Days

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 20, 2017*

1st week - Bobby - 11
1st week - E - 9
1st week - Honey Bee 2.5 - 8
1st week - Karutha Joothan - 3
1st week - Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum - 2
1st week - Naval Enna Jewel - 2

2nd week - Thrissivaperoor Kliptham - 9 (22)**

3rd week - Chunkzz - 11 (18, 25)
3rd week - Sarvopari Palakkaran - 1 (2, 14)
3rd week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 11 (13, 23)

6th week - Sunday Holiday - 6 (8, 11, 20, 22, 19)

8th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 6 (7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)

*Run terminated last week*
13th week - Godha - 1 (1, 1, 2, 2, 5, 7, 9, 29, 34, 9, 34, 9)
8th week - Oru Cinemakkaran - 1 (1, 2, 2, 2, 2, 8, 24)
8th week - Role Models - 1 (3, 3, 3, 4, 8, 15, 15)
1st week - Clint - 7

*Top Runners of 2017* 
13 weeks - Godha
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
09 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## jeeva

Without multi super run....chunkz heavy hit ayi.... Multy super duper listed filims eduthathinte... Eratti

----------


## frintovincentc

Sunday Holiday 6 show onumala e sunday above 8 shows unde

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sunday Holiday 6 show onumala e sunday above 8 shows unde


PVR 2 shows innum mathram add cheythathanu, innale 6 shows.

----------


## wayanadan

> Sunday Holiday 6 show onumala e sunday above 8 shows unde


*multyil strongaaaa*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *multyil strongaaaa*


innale 6 shows, naale muthalum 6 shows. Innu mathram 8 shows.

----------


## frintovincentc

Nale muthal ernakulam multiyil 10 shows unde

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

> innale 6 shows, naale muthalum 6 shows. Innu mathram 8 shows.


പടങ്ങൾ ഒരുപാടുള്ളത് കൊണ്ടാ

----------


## wayanadan

> Nale muthal ernakulam multiyil 10 shows unde


സൺഡേ ? '......

----------


## BangaloreaN

> പടങ്ങൾ ഒരുപാടുള്ളത് കൊണ്ടാ


18th -inu irangiya padangalude shows innu kurayunnu ennu thonnunnu, so Sunday Holiday shows koodum.

----------


## wayanadan

സൺഡേ ഹോളീഡേ മൾട്ടിയിൽ 1cr കഴിഞ്ഞു കാണില്ലേ

----------


## BangaloreaN

Cinepolis poottiyo?

----------


## pnikhil007

> Cinepolis poottiyo?


Not yet..Vivegam booking open aanu...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*ee thread ingineyavumennu orikkalum karuthiyilla*

----------


## vipi



----------


## wayanadan

ഈ ആഴ്ചയോടെ തൊണ്ടി ഓട്ടം അവസാനിക്കും

----------


## maryland

> ഈ ആഴ്ചയോടെ തൊണ്ടി ഓട്ടം അവസാനിക്കും


Onam vare odikkotte... :Kicking:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 27, 2017*

1st week - Lechmi - 2
1st week - Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa - 2
1st week - Thank You Very Much - 1

2nd week - Bobby - 2 (11)**
2nd week - Honey Bee 2.5 - 1 (8 )

3rd week - Thrissivaperoor Kliptham - 1 (9, 22)

4th week - Chunkzz - 4 (11, 18, 25)
4th week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 5 (11, 13, 23)

7th week - Sunday Holiday - 4 (6, 8, 11, 20, 22, 19)

9th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 4 (6, 7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)


*Run terminated last week*
3rd week - Sarvopari Palakkaran - 1 (2, 14)
1st week - E - 9
1st week - Karutha Joothan - 3
1st week - Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum - 2
1st week - Naval Enna Jewel - 2


*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram 
5 weeks - Sakhavu
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> Onam vare odikkotte...


*ini adhika divasam illallo*

----------


## Saathan

Vivegam Kochi Multiplex collection

----------


## wayanadan

*vivegam multyil shokamookam*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

:Sad:  ....................

----------


## ABE

:Pi:  :Pi:  :Pi: Vivekam hold cheyyunnallo.same range of  collection anllao.Good job guys.

----------


## sachin

onam seasonil preshakar theaterilekku madangi varumo atho maduppayirikkumo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wayanadan

> onam seasonil preshakar theaterilekku madangi varumo atho maduppayirikkumo


*ippol kannna thanuppan prathikaranam nalla padam illathathu kondaa*

----------


## sachin

> *ippol kannna thanuppan prathikaranam nalla padam illathathu kondaa*


nale muthal onam season thugaguvalle so nokkam.........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Velipadinte Pusthakam First Day Multiplex Collection !! 

* Enthelum Correction Undel 11 PM Shesham Idunnathayirikum*

----------


## sachin

> *Velipadinte Pusthakam First Day Multiplex Collection !! 
> 
> * Enthelum Correction Undel 11 PM Shesham Idunnathayirikum*



 :Thnku:  bilalikka 55 showsil max available collxn etra ayirunnu.....
so PM thanne lalinte best first day collxn in ekm multi....

----------


## sachin

nale muthal ekm multi oro onam filminum etra shows undu??

----------


## narain

> nale muthal ekm multi oro onam filminum etra shows undu??


njandukal-25 shows

velipadu-21 shows

pullikaran-18 shows

aadam-10 shows

----------


## sachin

> njandukal-25 shows
> 
> velipadu-21 shows
> 
> pullikaran-18 shows
> 
> aadam-10 shows


 :Thnku:  adam entha itrayum shows kuranje...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*CARNIVAL CINEMAS - 6 LOCATIONS - VELIPADINTE PUSTHAKAM COLLECTION - First Day
*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> nale muthal ekm multi oro onam filminum etra shows undu??


From Tomorrow #CochinPlexes

#VelipadintePusthakam 21 SHs
#NjandukaludeNaattilOridavela 20 SHs
#PullikkaranStaraa 18 SHs
#AdamJoan 18 SHs https://t.co/v4Y17FNxrT

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> bilalikka 55 showsil max available collxn etra ayirunnu.....
> so PM thanne lalinte best first day collxn in ekm multi....


Max colln nokiyilla.....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Excellent start

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Eee weekend kazhiyumpol ariyaan enthaakumennu...

----------


## Varghese Valavil

From Tomorrow #CochinPlexes

#VelipadintePusthakam 21 SHs
#NjandukaludeNaattilOridavela 22 SHs
#AdamJoan 20 SHs
#PullikkaranStaraa 18 SHs

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Looks like njandukal will end up as highest grosser in multies among current onam films... :Hmmm:

----------


## renjuus

pullikkaaran nalla reports aayathu kondu naalathode pick up aavum ennu prateekshikkunnu....

----------


## nambiar

Jhandu and Adam are getting positive reviews. Superstar movies have mixed review. Adam seems to be a good movie, Jhandu presented well as a family movie.

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Updated after late night shows : 
*

*Adam Joan*_ :_ *4,85,085 - 92.39%

**Pullikkaran Stara*_ :_ *4,29,763 - 73.45%

**Njandukalude Nattil Oridavela*_ :_ *9,11,230 - 94.76%

**Velipadinte Pusthakam*_ :_ *6,54,347 - 87.13%*

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഞണ്ടുകളുടെ തേരോട്ടം

----------


## sachin

cinepolis illathathu films collxn nannayi badhikkunudu esp when group of release occurs films vl not get enough no:of screens hoping cinepolis vl open soon.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Hope Pullikaran Will gain collections after the good reports.........

Ngadukal obviously will be the onam winner in  this season

Adam will get more collection than VP & PS in Multies...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 3, 2017*

1st week - Adam Joan - 20
1st week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 22
1st week - Pullikkaran Staraa - 18
1st week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 21

3rd week - Bobby - 1 (2, 11)**

5th week - Chunkzz - 1 (4, 11, 18, 25)
5th week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 1 (5, 11, 13, 23)

8th week - Sunday Holiday - 1 (4, 6, 8, 11, 20, 22, 19)

10th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 2 (4, 6, 7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)

*Run terminated last week*
3rd week - Thrissivaperoor Kliptham - 1 (9, 22)
2nd week - Honey Bee 2.5 - 1 (8 )
1st week - Lechmi - 2
1st week - Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa - 2
1st week - Thank You Very Much - 1

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram 
5 weeks - Sakhavu
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## shameenls

Vp and ps? Athu pole arieplex carnival and inox ithu track cheyyunnundo?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Difficult aanennu ariyam 4 padangalkk koodi iva ellam track cheyyunnath. Ennalum chothichu enney ulloo.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Vp and ps? Athu pole arieplex carnival and inox ithu track cheyyunnundo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


VP and PS late night show undaavum.athu housefull aayirikkilla..so it will take time.adam and Njendu may be night shows nerate sold out aayi kkanum..My assumption only..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടിയിൽ രണ്ടും വീണു

----------


## Raja Sha

രണ്ടും വീണു എന്ന് പറയാൻ പറ്റില്ല.
VPക്കു 17% കുറവാണു വന്നത്.
PSനു 5% കുറവും.. അത്രയും കുറവ് ആദത്തിനും ഉണ്ട്.
ഞണ്ടുകൾക്കും ഉണ്ട് occupencyയിൽ 1% കുറവ്.
ഏറ്റവും കുറവുണ്ടായത് VPക്കു തന്നെയാണെന്ന് സ്പഷ്ടം.

----------


## Saathan

> രണ്ടും വീണു എന്ന് പറയാൻ പറ്റില്ല.
> VPക്കു 17% കുറവാണു വന്നത്.
> PSനു 5% കുറവും.. അത്രയും കുറവ് ആദത്തിനും ഉണ്ട്.
> ഞണ്ടുകൾക്കും ഉണ്ട് occupencyയിൽ 1% കുറവ്.
> ഏറ്റവും കുറവുണ്ടായത് VPക്കു തന്നെയാണെന്ന് സ്പഷ്ടം.


innu Adam  4 shows kooduthal undu

----------


## wayanadan

പുള്ളിക്കാരന് ഈവനിംഗ് ഷോ കുറവാണ്

പിന്നെ ആദo 90% വും ഞണ്ടിന് അതിനു മുകളിലും സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് ഉണ്ടല്ലോ

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

പുള്ളിക്കാരനും വെളിപ്പാടുമേടെ?

----------


## Don David

> പുള്ളിക്കാരനും വെളിപ്പാടുമേടെ?


Verum !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഞണ്ട് കോടി ഉറപ്പിച്ചു

----------


## renjuus

> ഞണ്ട് കോടി ഉറപ്പിച്ചു


Athu maathrame onam release 1 cr touch cheyyaan chance kaanunnullu.adam chance kuravaanu.VP&PS no chance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> 


86%ethano number one padathinte occupation.....ezra pole average padam ok eghane ettedutha multyil Adam poralloo......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

> athu maathrame onam release 1 cr touch cheyyaan chance kaanunnullu.adam chance kuravaanu.vp&ps no chance
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


ആദം 60 + വരും

മറ്റു രണ്ട് പടവും 50 അടിക്കുന്ന കാര്യം സംശയമാണ്  vp ആദ്യ ദിന കളക്ഷൻ കൊണ്ട്  ഭേദപ്പെട്ട കളക്ഷൻ കിട്ടി

----------


## wayanadan

താങ്ക്സ് ബിലാലിക്ക

----------


## Don David

@Bilalikka Rules Pullikkaran Stara Report??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Raja Sha

Athayathu mammookka eppolum pinnilaya kochi multiesil polum 
First sundayil van hyped film aya VP yekkalum occupency percentage
Oru hypum illathe vanna PSnu undayi ennalle..???

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Athayathu mammookka eppolum pinnilaya kochi multiesil polum 
> First sundayil van hyped film aya VP yekkalum occupency percentage
> Oru hypum illathe vanna PSnu undayi ennalle..???


Adanu point...........

----------


## renjuus

1 lakh innum vp kku kooduthal  :Good: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 1 lakh innum vp kku kooduthal 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


അതിന് 3 ഷോ അധികമുണ്ട് അതും നൈറ്റ് ഷോ
 നൈറ്റ് ഷോ vp ക്ക് 82% ആണ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് ps നു 90%

----------


## renjuus

> അതിന് 3 ഷോ അധികമുണ്ട് അതും നൈറ്റ് ഷോ
>  നൈറ്റ് ഷോ vp ക്ക് 82% ആണ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് ps നു 90%


Kooduthal shows ullathu kondu occupancy kurayum.ethu padathinaa kooduthal footfalls ethinaa kooduthal collection.even though I agree status of both films is poor.pinne kooduthal collection ethinaanu athaanu bigger ennanu ithuvare evde undaayirunnathu.Allathe how ennathu preshnamallaa ennathu Ezra timel clear cheythathaanu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> kooduthal shows ullathu kondu occupancy kurayum.ethu padathinaa kooduthal footfalls ethinaa kooduthal collection.even though i agree status of both films is poor.pinne kooduthal collection ethinaanu athaanu bigger ennanu ithuvare evde undaayirunnathu.allathe how ennathu preshnamallaa ennathu ezra timel clear cheythathaanu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


ഈ വനിംഗ് ഷോയുടെ സ്റ്റാറ്റസിൽ വ്യക്തമാണ് വെളിപാടിന് റ അവസ്ഥ എന്താണന്ന് പിന്നെ ps ന്റെ അവസ്ഥയിലും വലിയ മാറ്റമൊന്നുമില്ല ഒരു ലക്ഷം അധികം നേടിയതിന്റെ കണക്ക് പറഞ്ഞതു കൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞു എന്ന് മാത്രം  ഈ വനിംഗ് ഷോ കൂടുതൽ കിട്ടിയാൽ p ഉം വെളിപാടിനൊപ്പം നിൽക്കും

----------


## ukcr

> Athayathu mammookka eppolum pinnilaya kochi multiesil polum 
> First sundayil van hyped film aya VP yekkalum occupency percentage
> Oru hypum illathe vanna PSnu undayi ennalle..???


 paranjittu karyamalla randum average padangalanu...even though mammooty film got reviews which were not necessarily correct from fans...

----------


## Religious monk

> ഈ വനിംഗ് ഷോയുടെ സ്റ്റാറ്റസിൽ വ്യക്തമാണ് വെളിപാടിന് റ അവസ്ഥ എന്താണന്ന് പിന്നെ ps ന്റെ അവസ്ഥയിലും വലിയ മാറ്റമൊന്നുമില്ല ഒരു ലക്ഷം അധികം നേടിയതിന്റെ കണക്ക് പറഞ്ഞതു കൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞു എന്ന് മാത്രം  ഈ വനിംഗ് ഷോ കൂടുതൽ കിട്ടിയാൽ p ഉം വെളിപാടിനൊപ്പം നിൽക്കും


Katta negative wom ilum pullikaranode pidichu nilkunille dathanu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> ഈ വനിംഗ് ഷോയുടെ സ്റ്റാറ്റസിൽ വ്യക്തമാണ് വെളിപാടിന് റ അവസ്ഥ എന്താണന്ന് പിന്നെ ps ന്റെ അവസ്ഥയിലും വലിയ മാറ്റമൊന്നുമില്ല ഒരു ലക്ഷം അധികം നേടിയതിന്റെ കണക്ക് പറഞ്ഞതു കൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞു എന്ന് മാത്രം  ഈ വനിംഗ് ഷോ കൂടുതൽ കിട്ടിയാൽ p ഉം വെളിപാടിനൊപ്പം നിൽക്കും


Occupancy percentage paranju vannappo collectionte kaaryam paranju.ippo ulla evng shows 100% aanel ningal paranjathu Njaan angeekarikkum.basically ethinaano kooduthal collection athaanu munnil.athu accept cheyyu sakhaave  :Laughing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Actually VPക്കു 465 tickets ആണ് ബുക്കിങ്ങിൽ അധികമായി ഇന്ന് കാണിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.. 
465 ticketsന് 1 lakh വ്യത്യാസം ഉണ്ടാകുമോ???
Average ടിക്കറ്റ് റേറ്റ് 210 രൂപയൊക്കെ വരുമോ??

----------


## wayanadan

> Occupancy percentage paranju vannappo collectionte kaaryam paranju.ippo ulla evng shows 100% aanel ningal paranjathu Njaan angeekarikkum.basically ethinaano kooduthal collection athaanu munnil.athu accept cheyyu sakhaave 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*onam kazhiyatte ennittu parayaam*

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

അപ്പോൾ ഏതേലും സിനിമ ഇത്തവണ ഒരു കോടി അടിക്കുമോ???

----------


## Raja Sha

Ithinu oru marupadi kittiyillallo..

----------


## renjuus

> Ithinu oru marupadi kittiyillallo..


Ithinu reply ennu parayunnathu ticket rate different alle..465 tickets difference may be book cheytha ticketsil chilappo pullikkaaran 120 150 ticket poyappo VP 170 250 rs ticket poyittundaavum..appol excess ticket 50 only pakshe amt difference can be big.engane sambhavichu ennallaa..just an example maathram ticket difference maathram vechu multi collection parayaan pattilla..dharaalam ticket rates undu..Highrt rate tickets kooduthal poyittundengil ee change kaanaam..

----------


## Raja Sha

Cinemaxil 153 aanu ticket rate..
Q cinemasil 110-140 mathram.
PAN cinemasil 155
PVRil 140-160-190 vivisha rates undu..
Ivide palathilum morning showsinu ithilum kuranja nirakkaanu..
200+ rate ulla tickets ellayidathum oru row, athum 10il thazhe ennam mathramanu.
Lulu goldil mathramanu 300-400  rate varunnathu. Avide 40-50 seats mathram..
Appol aa difference aswabhavikamanu
Mammootti padangalude collection fk polum vettikkurakkunnundo???

----------


## vickyfire

Ivida ulla ikka fans aanu multi track cheyyunathinu..avar angana cheyyum ennu thonunundo? Track cheyyunavar thanne vannu clear cheyyatte



> Cinemaxil 153 aanu ticket rate..
> Q cinemasil 110-140 mathram.
> PAN cinemasil 155
> PVRil 140-160-190 vivisha rates undu..
> Ivide palathilum morning showsinu ithilum kuranja nirakkaanu..
> 200+ rate ulla tickets ellayidathum oru row, athum 10il thazhe ennam mathramanu.
> Lulu goldil mathramanu 300-400  rate varunnathu. Avide 40-50 seats mathram..
> Appol aa difference aswabhavikamanu
> Mammootti padangalude collection fk polum vettikkurakkunnundo???

----------


## Saathan

> Cinemaxil 153 aanu ticket rate..
> Q cinemasil 110-140 mathram.
> PAN cinemasil 155
> PVRil 140-160-190 vivisha rates undu..
> Ivide palathilum morning showsinu ithilum kuranja nirakkaanu..
> 200+ rate ulla tickets ellayidathum oru row, athum 10il thazhe ennam mathramanu.
> Lulu goldil mathramanu 300-400  rate varunnathu. Avide 40-50 seats mathram..
> Appol aa difference aswabhavikamanu
> Mammootti padangalude collection fk polum vettikkurakkunnundo???


 @ParamasivaM



> Ivida ulla ikka fans aanu multi track cheyyunathinu..avar angana cheyyum ennu thonunundo? Track cheyyunavar thanne vannu clear cheyyatte


ikka fans oh  :Laughing:  

 lal, ikka,  dileep, prithvi, neutral angane ellam undu...

----------


## shameenls

> Ivida ulla ikka fans aanu multi track cheyyunathinu..avar angana cheyyum ennu thonunundo? Track cheyyunavar thanne vannu clear cheyyatte


Chettaa.. ithu matte forum pole ellam by one fans nadathunnathalla..pritvi fans und dileep fans und lal fans und ofcource ikka fans kurach kooduthal und.. pinne modens und.. kidannu nilavili aanu ikka fans forum aanu ennokke.. ivide ban nu oru thread und..athil keri nokkumbol ariyam ban kittunnath aarkkokke aanennu. Oru partialitiyum kanarilla... aru enthu postukal regarding show count and multy updates baki fans arichu perukki nokki difference undel appol thanne ariyikkukayum ath change cheyyarumund. Oru starinte padathinum collection koottiyo kuracho outside nammal publish cheyyarumilla matte forum pole.. maximum avaravarude threadil post idum title idum.  Athu thanne..nga ithokke njan aroda parayunnath..  :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## vickyfire

Alla bro njan ivida paranjo ivida clctnil vellam cherkar und ennu? Vera oral chodicha doubt nu marupadi koduthalle..ivida PS multi clctn idar oru ikka fan aanu..ikka fan aaya oral athil kallatharam kaatumo ennanu njan chodichath...



> Chettaa.. ithu matte forum pole ellam by one fans nadathunnathalla..pritvi fans und dileep fans und lal fans und ofcource ikka fans kurach kooduthal und.. pinne modens und.. kidannu nilavili aanu ikka fans forum aanu ennokke.. ivide ban nu oru thread und..athil keri nokkumbol ariyam ban kittunnath aarkkokke aanennu. Oru partialitiyum kanarilla... aru enthu postukal regarding show count and multy updates baki fans arichu perukki nokki difference undel appol thanne ariyikkukayum ath change cheyyarumund. Oru starinte padathinum collection koottiyo kuracho outside nammal publish cheyyarumilla matte forum pole.. maximum avaravarude threadil post idum title idum.  Athu thanne..nga ithokke njan aroda parayunnath..    
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*innathe multy onnum vannillallo*

----------


## PRINCE

> *innathe multy onnum vannillallo*


Ellam Set aanu  :Yes:  nale morning idaam.. Adichu maattal teams enthu seyyum ennu nokatte  :Yes:

----------


## Raja Sha

Morning ayille?

----------


## Film Freak

Jyothem vanilla theeyum vanilla ...  :Sad:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

TBH seems like Njendu will also struggle to make 1 cr.May be innale thiruvonam aayathu kondaayirikkaam..innu better aakum..enthokke aayalum 1.5nu mukalil chance kaanunnilla... :Hmmm:

----------


## renjuus

Thanks for the updates FK tracking team..wonderful job..

----------


## shameenls

Carnival inox arieplex onnum tracking illey? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> TBH seems like Njendu will also struggle to make 1 cr.May be innale thiruvonam aayathu kondaayirikkaam..innu better aakum..enthokke aayalum 1.5nu mukalil chance kaanunnilla...


cinepolis pootiyappol shows nannayi kuranju oro filminum appol target difficult ayi thonunnu.....
appol ustad hotel 1cr adichachu kola mass alla marana mass anennu manasilayille  :Tasty:

----------


## renjuus

> cinepolis pootiyappol shows nannayi kuranju oro filminum appol target difficult ayi thonunnu.....
> appol ustad hotel 1cr adichachu kola mass alla marana mass anennu manasilayille


Ningalekkondu valya shalyamaayallo. :Doh: .enthu paranjaalum enganeyenkilum DQvil ethikkumallo.. :Laughing:  
seriously bhai paranjathu sathyam thanne 1 cr at that time is an incredible achievement.... :Yes3:

----------


## Saathan

> Carnival inox arieplex onnum tracking illey? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Tracking team kochi thanne struggle cheytha pone... free time ilum joli time il okke anu cheythu pone...
1 movie okke anekil cheyam ayirunnu...

----------


## ParamasivaM

EKM Multi update...

Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela crossed 25,000 viewers - [5th day]

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Spark

> EKM Multi update...
> 
> Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela crossed 25,000 viewers - [5th day]


Parama ivideyokke undo ??
Kanare illallo ?

----------


## Mike

Multi tracking team.. Thank u guys.. U guys r doing great job even in holidays.. :salute:

----------


## SachinMammookka

Pullikkaran Picking Up, kooduthal night shows kittiyirunnel 




>

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan Pullikkaaran entho problem ulla pole.innalathekkal kuravu collection kooduthal percentage kooduthal seats booked but lower collection.pls check...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Saathan Pullikkaaran entho problem ulla pole.innalathekkal kuravu collection kooduthal percentage kooduthal seats booked but lower collection.pls check...


Q Cinemas Tuesday Rate All Shows Only ₹110 , Innale ₹150 Aayirunnu !! Q Cinemas Better Occupancy Vannu,Rate Kuravayath Kond Colln Koodiyilla

----------


## Mike

> @Saathan Pullikkaaran entho problem ulla pole.innalathekkal kuravu collection kooduthal percentage kooduthal seats booked but lower collection.pls check...


u r right... more viewers.. slightly higher occupancy than yesterday...  but collection kuravanallo......  :Thinking:

----------


## Mike

> Q Cinemas Tuesday Rate All Shows Only ₹110 , Innale ₹150 Aayirunnu !! Q Cinemas Better Occupancy Vannu,Rate Kuravayath Kond Colln Koodiyilla


got it  :Thumbup:

----------


## renjuus

> Q Cinemas Tuesday Rate All Shows Only ₹110 , Innale ₹150 Aayirunnu !! Q Cinemas Better Occupancy Vannu,Rate Kuravayath Kond Colln Koodiyilla


Q cinemas tuesday..ok.thanks for clearing

----------


## sachin

> Sarikkum Nivin is more powerful in Kochi multies... oru sadharana JSR vecgu record ittu...


den y sagav can't collect 1cr in ekm multi???

----------


## sachin

> Ps Alle ividuthe Onam winner..or is it in untracked single screen only?  
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


njan angane oru postum cheythitilla everyone have der opinion we can differ in that with due respect...

----------


## jeeva

> den y sagav can't collect 1cr in ekm multi???


Dq hero allatha kondhu.......dq anu multiyile raja single screenil pakshe mammoty anu raja.....  :Popcorn:  :Hi:

----------


## sachin

VP collxn vannille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## shivankuty

due to bahubali

----------


## Dasettan

VP ellee...

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Parama ivideyokke undo ??
> Kanare illallo ?

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## narain

> 


*vp total collectionil adding mistake illey.........*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *vp total collectionil adding mistake illey.........*


Illallo,...

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk

----------


## narain

> Illallo,...
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


3562436(5 day total collection)+443048(6th day collection)=4005484 alley(face book updatilum ithanallo koduthekaney

ividey 3964016 alley koduthirikunathu.......

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 3562436(5 day total collection)+443048(6th day collection)=4005484 alley(face book updatilum ithanallo koduthekaney
> 
> ividey 3964016 alley koduthirikunathu.......


Monday Ella padathinum difference und.. Korach changes varuthiya kondanu ippo veendum ittathu

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you bro.   Good job . My rating 5/5

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## renjuus

Thanks @ParamasivaM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


ini oru uyarthezhunnelp undavuo???

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


innathe status il ariyam 60lks enkilum thikakkumo nnu

----------


## USTHAAD

njandu 1cr ekadesham urappayi nnu thonnunnu

----------


## Sidharthan

> ini oru uyarthezhunnelp undavuo???


Chatha kunjinte jathakam nokano?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> ini oru uyarthezhunnelp undavuo???


Ini oru thirichuvaravundakilla sasiye kunjiramayanam.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## renjuus

It will be tough for VP to cross 60lakhs and PS will struggle to cross 45 lakhs.adam mite touch 75-80 and njendu will be arnd 1.3-1.5 crores.eniyippo multies kurachu run kittiyaal chila difference okke varaam.pakshe valiyoru change thonnunnilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> It will be tough for VP to cross 60lakhs and PS will struggle to cross 45 lakhs.adam mite touch 75-80 and njendu will be arnd 1.3-1.5 crores.eniyippo multies kurachu run kittiyaal chila difference okke varaam.pakshe valiyoru change thonnunnilla.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bt VP threadil chila lal fans parayunnu irrespective of wom lal movie will collect ennu bt VP collxn kanditu angane thonunilla  :Laughing:

----------


## renjuus

> bt VP threadil chila lal fans parayunnu irrespective of wom lal movie will collect ennu bt VP collxn kanditu angane thonunilla


Onam winner ennu ikka fans aghoshikkunna psnte collection kandittu enthu thonnunnu. :Engane:  poor wom aayittum seasonil moshamillaathe pidichu nilkkaan kazhinjittundu.ellavideyum ennu parayunnilla.engilum oru vidham areasil steady collection undu.DQ multi fort Lal ikka thudangiyavarkku SS fort. :Yes3: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Onam winner ennu ikka fans aghoshikkunna psnte collection kandittu enthu thonnunnu. poor wom aayittum seasonil moshamillaathe pidichu nilkkaan kazhinjittundu.ellavideyum ennu parayunnilla.engilum oru vidham areasil steady collection undu.DQ multi fort Lal ikka thudangiyavarkku SS fort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


onam holidays alle athinte gunam ella padangalkkum kittum loham peruchazhi okke ee advtg kittyitundu...
utopia n ps athinte advtg kittyitundu ee season allenkil ee collxn kitilla...

----------


## renjuus

> onam holidays alle athinte gunam ella padangalkkum kittum loham peruchazhi okke ee advtg kittyitundu...
> utopia n ps athinte advtg kittyitundu ee season allenkil ee collxn kitilla...


Athinaanallo budhimutti ee timel thanne irakkiyathu.festival seasonil allaathe engane oru padam irangukaye illaa.jst focussing on business  :Doh:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

any reported removals???

Ravi Machan vannarnel aryaamaarnu

----------


## udaips

> 


Nivin... the King of Kochi multies...!!!!  :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## fkTrump

> Nivin... the King of Kochi multies...!!!!


Then dulkar Salman ... Mega king of multi

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

NNOI allathe oru padavum 1cr kadakilla ennu thonnu same like 2015 onam............

----------


## wayanadan

> Nivin... the King of Kochi multies...!!!!


*apo dq *

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*innathode half century*

----------


## ABE

*CRAB leads allway ahead.*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 10, 2017*

2nd week - Adam Joan - 18 (20)**
2nd week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 24 (22)
2nd week - Pullikkaran Staraa - 15 (18 )
2nd week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 16 (21)

6th week - Chunkzz - 1 (1, 4, 11, 18, 25)
6th week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 2 (1, 5, 11, 13, 23)

9th week - Sunday Holiday - 1 (1, 4, 6, 8, 11, 20, 22, 19)

11th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 1 (2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)

*Run terminated last week*
3rd week - Bobby - 1 (2, 11)

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram 
5 weeks - Sakhavu
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

VP 50 lks kadannu alle. :Ok: ..60-65 lks othungum ennu thonnunnu..

----------


## wayanadan

*thanuppan prathikaranam*

----------


## Religious monk

Velipadillathe pullikaran  :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## perumal

> *Show Count on Sunday, Sep 10, 2017*
> 
> 2nd week - Adam Joan - 18 (20)**
> 2nd week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 24 (22)
> 2nd week - Pullikkaran Staraa - 15 (18 )
> 2nd week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 16 (21)
> 
> 6th week - Chunkzz - 1 (1, 4, 11, 18, 25)
> 6th week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 2 (1, 5, 11, 13, 23)
> ...


Thanks bhai  :Clap:

----------


## perumal

> 


Pullikaran vanno

----------


## shameenls

> Pullikaran vanno


Orupad enni theeran kanum..so thamasikkumayirikkum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Pullikaran vanno


Poster undakkan alpam time kodu..2.94 lakhs aanu figure

----------


## ParamasivaM

Njandukalude naattil oridavela 2nd weekend percentage is 82. Will see a drastic drop on wednesday I think..

----------


## nambiar

Jhandu is the clear winner . Adam is giving good fight. Velipadu got decent initial. Pullikaran is doing well in single screens.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

next week valla release undo ee month parava allathe vere ethelum big release undo???Ramleela sep release undo??

----------


## Sidharthan

> Jhandu is the clear winner . Adam is giving good fight. Velipadu got decent initial. Pullikaran is doing well in single screens.


Athaane...ikka single screen vittoru kaliyillaa ;) 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Athaane...ikka single screen vittoru kaliyillaa ;) 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


single screen ennu vechaal oral maathram padam kaanaan varunnathine aano..?  :Sos:

----------


## Raja Sha

Alla chechee...
Malayalam cinemayude 80-90% collection varunna sthalamanu single screens..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> single screen ennu vechaal oral maathram padam kaanaan varunnathine aano..?


Single ayavar padam kaanan varunna sthalam arikkum, couples varilla.

----------


## udaips

Enthokke paranjalum multi-yile collection vechu oru padathinte performance-ne kurichu ekadesham oru dhaarana kittum... mattu sthalangale apeksichu City areayil nannayi collect cheyyunna padangal undavaam.. pakshe Cities-il ninni karyamaayi oru collectionum varaathe, cheriya pattanangalil ninnu mathram collection varikayanenkil athinu valare adhikam parimithikal undu... so called single screen movies aaya Pulimurukan, Kattappana, ENM, 2C.. angane mikka padamgalum Myltiyilum nannayi perform cheythittundu...TVM, Kochi, Calicut collections oru padathinte total performance-il nirnayakam thanneyanu...

----------


## vipi

> next week valla release undo ee month parava allathe vere ethelum big release undo???Ramleela sep release undo??


kaattu on 28th...
pinne pooja weekend eathelum major releases undaakum

----------


## maryland

> Single ayavar padam kaanan varunna sthalam arikkum, couples varilla.


randaalude vannam ulla aalukalkku varaan pattumo..?
(@renjuus-nu varaan pattumo ennaa uddheshichathu)  :Hmmm:

----------


## maryland



----------


## Varghese Valavil

> next week valla release undo ee month parava allathe vere ethelum big release undo???Ramleela sep release undo??


Next week Pokkiri Simon and Katte.. Parava on 21st.. Spyder and Sujatha on 28th

----------


## fkTrump

Richie month end

----------


## Sidharthan

> Enthokke paranjalum multi-yile collection vechu oru padathinte performance-ne kurichu ekadesham oru dhaarana kittum... mattu sthalangale apeksichu City areayil nannayi collect cheyyunna padangal undavaam.. pakshe Cities-il ninni karyamaayi oru collectionum varaathe, cheriya pattanangalil ninnu mathram collection varikayanenkil athinu valare adhikam parimithikal undu... so called single screen movies aaya Pulimurukan, Kattappana, ENM, 2C.. angane mikka padamgalum Myltiyilum nannayi perform cheythittundu...TVM, Kochi, Calicut collections oru padathinte total performance-il nirnayakam thanneyanu...


Yojikunnu..multi matram veche parayaan patilla.. .we have got Calicut single screen collections too..,pinne multiyil matram perform cheyunna padangalum unde..àa padangal single screen dull arikaam..bt single screen takarthodi enne vaadiche multiyil matram patharunna kazcha ikka fans logic anenne arkum manasilaakaavunate uluu

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> randaalude vannam ulla aalukalkku varaan pattumo..?
> (@renjuus-nu varaan pattumo ennaa uddheshichathu)


Abusing a mod.chechikku never ending ban tharunnu  :Furious:   :Biggrin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland



----------


## maryland



----------


## mission impossible

> 


Sunday rates aano apply cheythirikkunnathu? monday rates kurayum

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Rate Changes check cheythitilla..  if there is any changes evening update cheyaam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

What a fantastic... Blastic job.. salute you guys

----------


## renjuus

> 


 :Eek:  marychechi tracking teamil join cheythaaa  :Rolling Eyes: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> marychechi tracking teamil join cheythaaa 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan

:Band: ......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

njandu allathe oru padavum 1cr edukilla same like 2015 onam....

----------


## maryland

Pullikkaran 40L polum thikakkilla... :Ho:

----------


## mission impossible

> 


Sunday figure ile mistake correct cheythu alle? onnu mention cheyyamayirunnu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## renjuus

> 


Thanks.innale ittathil total change vannillaayirunnu alle.thanks for the correction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Interestingly, adam now getting more occupency than njandu

----------


## renjuus

> Interestingly, adam now getting more occupency than njandu


Unless the number of seats is almost equal or percentage of one film is above 95% occupancy oru yardstick alla.anyways ningal paranjathu correct aanu.adam have more occupancy than njandu in numeric terms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Sunday figure ile mistake correct cheythu alle? onnu mention cheyyamayirunnu


thanks macha...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

Elaam polichadukkal aanaloo😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Elaam polichadukkal aanaloo😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


vere padam varunathu vare odikkumennu thonunnu athu kazhinjal swaha..

----------


## nambiar

Valaare shokam aanallo....

----------


## wayanadan

*ee pokaananenkil njandu 1cr adikkan sunday vare kakkendi varumallo*

----------


## mission impossible

> thanks macha...


Enne mention cheyyan paranjathalla.......... figures correct cheythittundu ennu parayamayirunnu enna udheshichathu...............

----------


## chandru

multiplex avastha bheekaram aanallo..they badly need some huge hits...

----------


## sachin

> multiplex avastha bheekaram aanallo..they badly need some huge hits...


 :Pray: 
Parava varum ellam sheriyakum

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

PS n VP Multi Anthya Shwasam Valichu  :Weeping:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Elaam polichadukkal aanaloo😂
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Above avg to good wom vanna njandu vare bheekaram .. can't believe...............

----------


## Sidharthan

> Above avg to good wom vanna njandu vare bheekaram .. can't believe...............


Satyam..njande njetti poyii..Adam aanalo pinnem bhedam..shows kuravanenki koodii

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

multi latest update ille atho kuravayathukondu daily update nithiyo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maryland

> PS n VP Multi Anthya Shwasam Valichu


 :Death:  :Death:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> multi latest update ille atho kuravayathukondu daily update nithiyo


Ini kaanan koollavunna fig varumpo idam

----------


## jeeva

Onam filim ok moonjalfication ayi poyi njandhu hit ayathu vacation onnu kondhu mathram..... Only one hit for this onam athum just a hit... No super or BB in this onam....

----------


## sachin

> Ini kaanan koollavunna fig varumpo idam


weekendil idumo....

----------


## perumal

> Onam filim ok moonjalfication ayi poyi njandhu hit ayathu vacation onnu kondhu mathram..... Only one hit for this onam athum just a hit... No super or BB in this onam....


True...ellam moonjals...njandu genuine hit enn parayam...budget wise also parikilla!!

----------


## renjuus

> Ini *kaanan koollavunna fig* varumpo idam


athu thaan cheyyumennu urappaanu..engilum marakkaruthu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 17, 2017*

1st week - Cappuccino - 7
1st week - Matchbox - 6

3rd week - Adam Joan - 17 (18, 20)**
3rd week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 24 (24, 22)
3rd week - Pullikkaran Staraa - 5 (15, 18 )
3rd week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 7 (16, 21)

10th week - Sunday Holiday - 1 (1, 1, 4, 6, 8, 11, 20, 22, 19)

12th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 1 (1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)

*Run terminated last week*
6th week - Chunkzz - 1 (1, 4, 11, 18, 25)
6th week - Varnyathil Ashanka - 2 (1, 5, 11, 13, 23)

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## pnikhil007

Good job @firecrown

----------


## wayanadan

> Onam filim ok moonjalfication ayi poyi njandhu hit ayathu vacation onnu kondhu mathram..... Only one hit for this onam athum just a hit... No super or BB in this onam....


*sathyam njandu palayidathum noonshowyum 2 showyumaayi mattu padangal ellaam 2 weeksil padi irangukayum cheythu*

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> *sathyam njandu palayidathum noonshowyum 2 showyumaayi mattu padangal ellaam 2 weeksil padi irangukayum cheythu*


ഞണ്ട് multi & metro stations ആണ് കോടി പാറിച്ചത്*..  remote centres അധികവും ദാരിദ്ര്യം തന്നെയാണ്..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *sathyam njandu palayidathum noonshowyum 2 showyumaayi mattu padangal ellaam 2 weeksil padi irangukayum cheythu*


pala cheriya centres-ilum NNO and AJ vannittilla.
Ettavum collection varum ennu parayunna NNOI polum HIT status mathrame kittu, considering total collection.
Total collection nokkiyal  bakki okke break-even, flop range aanu.

----------


## Saathan

................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> weekendil idumo....


Innum,Naleyum Idaam




> athu thaan cheyyumennu urappaanu..engilum marakkaruthu


 :Secret:  .....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan

.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*NIVIN's 7th 1 Cr*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## perumal

> *NIVIN's 7th 1 Cr*


Well deserved  :Drum:  juz watched the film.. truly beautiful film  :Clap:

----------


## sachin

thanku team fk 4 d multi update truly gr8 wrk  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## fkTrump

> .


Excellent work. And awesome design.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## ABE

*
Good job guys..
Njandu 1.5-1.75 cr. collect cheyyunna lakshanam nallo
Adam 1 cr varumayirum  at the end.*

----------


## udaips

> *
> Good job guys..
> Njandu 1.5-1.75 cr. collect cheyyunna lakshanam nallo
> Adam 1 cr varumayirum  at the end.*


I don't think so... ella padangaludeyum collection almost theernnu... ee week 3 release undu..Njandu may end up near 1.3 and Adam 85-90..

----------


## ABE

> I don't think so... ella padangaludeyum collection almost theernnu... ee week 3 release undu..Njandu may end up near 1.3 and Adam 85-90..


Njandu 1.5 cross cheyyananu chance, pakshe Adam mikkavarum paranjathupole ayi theernnekkaam

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*parava nalla thudakkam*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## BangaloreaN

*1971 BB* and* Puthan Panam* final figures ethayayirunnu?

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *1971 BB* and* Puthan Panam* final figures ethayayirunnu?


1971 Final 28.5 Lakhs

PuthanPanam 33+ Lakhs

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

VP  21st thursday  status ഒന്നിടാമോ..?

----------


## shivankuty

10k engndae ullu...ps nekal kuravarnu...cherya screen

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> VP  21st thursday  status ഒന്നിടാമോ..?


15.6K | 71% | 1 Show

----------


## sachin

mattu padangalude status eppadi....

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 24, 2017*

1st week - Parava - 23
1st week - Pokkiri Simon - 15

2nd week - Matchbox - 1 (6)**

4th week - Adam Joan - 11 (17, 18, 20)
4th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 13 (24, 24, 22)
4th week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 1 (7, 16, 21)

11th week - Sunday Holiday - 1 (1, 1, 1, 4, 6, 8, 11, 20, 22, 19)

13th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 1 (1, 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)

*Run terminated last week*
3rd week - Pullikkaran Staraa - 5 (15, 18 )
1st week - Cappuccino - 7

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Phantom 369

Pokkiri Simon Collection atreya??

----------


## sachin

74% ulla NNOI is still in bigger screen where as 98% ulla parava small screens in PVR show increase cheyillel ivarkku paravakku big screen enkilum koduthoode???

----------


## sachin

athupole Q cinemasilum NNOI n Adam are in bigger screen why dey cant show parava in bigger screen???

----------


## fkTrump

> athupole Q cinemasilum NNOI n Adam are in bigger screen why dey cant show parava in bigger screen???


"nan thiruvanatha-purathottu onnu vilichu parayam"

----------


## fkTrump

> 74% ulla NNOI is still in bigger screen where as 98% ulla parava small screens in PVR show increase cheyillel ivarkku paravakku big screen enkilum koduthoode???


NNOI thottukalichal aa kalii theekalii suchichooo

----------


## sachin

> "nan thiruvanatha-purathottu onnu vilichu parayam"


ningal ano aa pedali enkil onnu vilichu parayoo...

----------


## fkTrump

> ningal ano aa pedali enkil onnu vilichu parayoo...


Lol. Sachin vare comedy adikan thudangii ;)  ;)  kalathinte oru pokeee

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Pokkiri Simon Collection atreya??


Track Cheyunnilla

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan



----------


## jeeva

> 


Multi puli PR nte ee padavum 1 c cross chayyumo?....total one cril lead prnalle.....

----------


## Saathan

> Multi puli PR nte ee padavum 1 c cross chayyumo?....total one cril lead prnalle.....


chance kurava...  Cinepolis undenkil total run il 1.20+cr kittiyenne...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## mission impossible

> 


Q cinemas last 2show um HF allayirunnu. 70+ Tickets bakki vannu...PVR also Last show HF alla

----------


## sachin

> 


NNOI shows koodiyo multiyil???

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> NNOI shows koodiyo multiyil???


Gold 1 Sh Vannu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## shameenls

> 


Cinepolis illathathum vecation kazhinjathu kondum nnoi aj ullathu kondum aanu adi kittiyath.. illarunnel sukamayi oru 30+ shows kandene.. first 4 days 35+ vannene.. ettavum kooduthal collection ulla pvr lulu vil adya day thottu 5 shows only.. q cinemas and cinemaxil valiya screenum alla.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

parava below 80% poyo not at all a good sign...

----------


## sachin

off season n working day may b d reason onam holidays poyathu nalla adiyayi.....

in 2 weeks solo koode varumbol 1cril nilkumennu thonunnu..

----------


## pnikhil007

> parava below 80% poyo not at all a good sign...


Dont worry...Nale evening q pvr cinemas okke nalla booking undu....

----------


## sachin

> Dont worry...Nale evening q pvr cinemas okke nalla booking undu....


 :Ok:  datz good njan ithilum expect cheythu as i think it got very good wom..

----------


## sachin

parava innathe collxn varille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

dayz good today parava above 80% hope it will get d same no of shows in the 2nd week too..

----------


## sachin

Day 7 Parava collxn innu varille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

thanks fk team for parava multi updates..
 :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## udaips

VP 7 days collection 43.68 aayirunnalle.... also NNOI 54.68..?? :Tasty:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## fkTrump

> 


Kalipu!! Thanks saathan

----------


## J2G

Show count on Kochi Multiplex as on 29 September 2017 (show count on previous weeks in brackets )
1st Week -Ramaleela -18 shows
1st Week- Udaharanam Sujatha -10 shows
1st Week- Tharanagam -10 shows
1st Week -Sherlock Toms -15 shows 
2nd Week -Parava -14 shows(23)
2nd Week -Pokkiri Simon -1 show(15)
5th Week- Njandukalude Naatil - 3 shows (13,24,24,22)
5th Week -Adam Joane - 2 shows (11,17,18,20)
5th Week - Velipadinte Pusthakam -1 show(1,7,16,21)

Run Terminated this week
2nd Week -Matchbox (1,6)
13th Week- Thondimuthalum Drisakshiyum (1,1,1,2,4,6,7,9,13,17,29,33,33)
11th Week - Sunday Holiday(1,1,1,1,4,6,8,11,20,22,19)

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

thanks team fk for the multi update  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## fkTrump

> Show count on Kochi Multiplex as on 29 September 2017 (show count on previous weeks in brackets )
> 1st Week -Ramaleela -18 shows
> 1st Week- Udaharanam Sujatha -10 shows
> 1st Week- Tharanagam -10 shows
> 1st Week -Sherlock Toms -15 shows 
> 2nd Week -Parava -14 shows(23)
> 2nd Week -Pokkiri Simon -1 show(15)
> 5th Week- Njandukalude Naatil - 3 shows (13,24,24,22)
> 5th Week -Adam Joane - 2 shows (11,17,18,20)
> ...


Thanks bro. Oru pramuga nadante padathe exclude cheithu allee.....  :p

----------


## pnikhil007

> Show count on Kochi Multiplex as on 29 September 2017 (show count on previous weeks in brackets )
> 1st Week -Ramaleela -18 shows
> 1st Week- Udaharanam Sujatha -10 shows
> 1st Week- Tharanagam -10 shows
> 1st Week -Sherlock Toms -15 shows 
> 2nd Week -Parava -14 shows(23)
> 2nd Week -Pokkiri Simon -1 show(15)
> 5th Week- Njandukalude Naatil - 3 shows (13,24,24,22)
> 5th Week -Adam Joane - 2 shows (11,17,18,20)
> ...


Thanks bro..oru pramukha nadante film aalillathe valilpichu 1 show included aakki alle..  :p

----------


## SUDHI

Pullikaaaran star aayathinte vishamathil paranjathaaakum alle :)

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

> 


chey oru seat koode poyirunnel 100% akkamayirunnu....
enthelum shows increase or capacity kooduthal ulla screens kittan chance undo illalle..

----------


## sachin

monday holiday alle so next 3 days 5 lakhs vannalum parava  by next week 75-80 varum appolekkum solo varum pinne shows okke undel 1cr adikkum atra thanne..

----------


## fkTrump

@Saathan Bhai... Nno total ethra ayii? Thx

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan Bhai... Nno total ethra ayii? Thx


weekend il post cheyam  :Good:

----------


## nambiar

Ellam kidilan collection aanallo...Good for the industry.

----------


## sachin

hats off to fk tracking team for tracking all the film gr8 effort  :salut:

----------


## udaips

Kidu work....FK rocks.....  :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


കൊള്ളാലോ ......

----------


## shivankuty

ath innale housefull ayrnu...koodthlangu thilakathe

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 1, 2017*

1st week - Ramaleela - 18
1st week - Sherlock Toms - 15
1st week - Tharangam - 10
1st week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 11

2nd week - Parava - 14 (23)**
2nd week - Pokkiri Simon - 1 (15)

5th week - Adam Joan - 2 (11, 17, 18, 20)
5th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 3 (13, 24, 24, 22)
5th week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 1 (1, 7, 16, 21)

*Run terminated last week*
13th week - Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum - 1 (1, 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 13, 17, 29, 33, 33)
11th week - Sunday Holiday - 1 (1, 1, 1, 4, 6, 8, 11, 20, 22, 19)
2nd week - Matchbox - 1 (6)

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## nambiar

Parava still super strong ....Almost 100%.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ukcr

Good collections for each and every film....never saw such a thing...stupendous...

----------


## jeeva

Wow velipad vare 100%....first ethi.....

----------


## mission impossible

> 


 :Drum:   :Drum:  :Drum: 
  50-60K difference undallo total il

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shameenls

> 


Njandukal total 578 shows kalichu alley multiyil.. onam holidays 10 daysil avg 25 vechu shows kitty.. 2nd weekilum 3rd weekilum valiya rls onnum illatha kond avg 20 shows vechu kitty.. 4th weekilum 15+ undayirunnu. Athinte advantage und.. parava status almost 100 undayittum 14 shows only.. athum q cinemasil okke cheriya screenum. Parava ee week oru 20 shows enkilum undarunnel easy ayi ippo oru 75 aayene. (Q cinemas thudkkam muthaley aa small screenil koodi allayirunnu enkil)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Canada man

Elam super status ,onam season te kheenam theernu...

----------


## nambiar

Competition brought families back to theaters. Onam movies were dull in most centers, Pooja releases are doing much better even in small centers. Lack of theaters is a problem in many small centers and they are giving 2-3 shows for some of these movies.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Ellam nalle pokkaanello  :Thumbup:

----------


## sachin

innu muthal ariyam collxn engane undennu as it is end of pooja holidays....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

working day ayathode ellam alpam idinju alle still very good collxn wom ullathu kondu valiya prob varilla...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Last Itta 3 Padangalk Ini Athikam Aayussila !!

Toms & Suja Nxt Weekend Onn Kathikumayirikum !! Pinne Theerum...Tharangam Disaster

----------


## sachin

sujatha okkw wom undennu parajittu 60% anello kittyathu so solokku ee 3intem show kodukkum ennu karutham parava show povathe irunnal kollam..

----------


## shameenls

Ramaleela 83% first wk parava 80% second wk.. so parava sustain cheyyum.. q cinemasile cheriya screen aanu ee 11 divasavum pani thannath..illarunnel easy ayi ippol 80 aayene.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> 


Enikku thonnunnu ramaleelayum njandinte multi collection edukkilla ennu.. nxt wk solo athu kazhinju mersal.. athode ella padangalkkum pani kittum..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Enikku thonnunnu ramaleelayum njandinte multi collection edukkilla ennu.. nxt wk solo athu kazhinju mersal.. athode ella padangalkkum pani kittum..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


mersal okke multiyil onnum prob alla valiya collxn onnum multiyil tamil filmsinu kittarilla..

----------


## sachin

> Ramaleela 83% first wk parava 80% second wk.. so parava sustain cheyyum.. q cinemasile cheriya screen aanu ee 11 divasavum pani thannath..illarunnel easy ayi ippol 80 aayene.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 :Yes:  pvrilum cheriya screen anu hope solo vl get big screens...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## udaips

> mersal okke multiyil onnum prob alla valiya collxn onnum multiyil tamil filmsinu kittarilla..


Collection okke first weekend mathrame kanoo.... pakshe shows nallonam adichondu pokum... athaanu prashnam... athinte adutha week Villain undakum mikkavaarum

----------


## nambiar

> Collection okke first weekend mathrame kanoo.... pakshe shows nallonam adichondu pokum... athaanu prashnam... athinte adutha week Villain undakum mikkavaarum


Except Bahubali, almost all non-Malayalam movies didn't go well in Kerala Box Office this year. Still our theater owners are giving unnecessary importance to Tamil Movies. Tamil Nadu theaters are very conservative , and they give very limited number of shows to Non-Tamil movies.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> mersal okke multiyil onnum prob alla valiya collxn onnum multiyil tamil filmsinu kittarilla..


Yes.. Especially Vijay films..ellam thanuppan openings ayirikkum If history is any indication..Theri polum 70L kadannilla ennanu orma.

 More like Dileep films single screens il aanu thakarkkuka mostly.

----------


## jeeva

> Yes.. Especially Vijay films..ellam thanuppan openings ayirikkum If history is any indication..Theri polum 70L kadannilla ennanu orma.
> 
>  More like Dileep films single screens il aanu thakarkkuka mostly.


Multiplex matram anu keralam ennu vicharikunna oruthanodu..

----------


## sachin

innathe multiplex collxn varille??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

parava update ille....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> parava update ille....


Yesterday

----------


## sachin

> 


28 shows undennu parajittu avasanam 25 ullo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 28 shows undennu parajittu avasanam 25 ullo


Colln Included Aaanu,Total Seat Ennavum Crrct Aanu....No. Of Shows Ennath Mathram Aanu Mistake

----------


## sachin

> Colln Included Aaanu,Total Seat Ennavum Crrct Aanu....No. Of Shows Ennath Mathram Aanu Mistake


 :Ok:  njan karuthi shows kurachu ennu wom karanam atha chodhiche...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sachin

thanks bilalikka solo effect undayi alle ramleela n parava occupancy kanam..

----------


## Cinemalover

> 


 :Band: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Ho:  :Ho:  :Eek:  :Drum:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan

*25 Lakhs from Majestic, Vanitha & Central Talkies !!!

*

----------


## fkTrump

Thanks you Saathan chetta.  Ethu nigalude swantham work anoo? Supper design

----------


## jeeva

> Thanks you Saathan chetta.  Ethu nigalude swantham work anoo? Supper design


Sonthm  work alla computer work...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 8, 2017*

1st week - Solo - 23

2nd week - Ramaleela - 19 (18 )**
2nd week - Sherlock Toms - 10 (15)
2nd week - Tharangam - 2 (10)
2nd week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 8 (11)

3rd week - Parava - 12 (14, 23)

6th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
5th week - Adam Joan - 2 (11, 17, 18, 20)
5th week - Velipadinte Pusthakam - 1 (1, 7, 16, 21)
2nd week - Pokkiri Simon - 1 (15)

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks you Saathan chetta.  Ethu nigalude swantham work anoo? Supper design


 table only......

----------


## renjuus

> table only......


Athinte credit Excelinu allee... :Scooter:

----------


## Saathan

> Athinte credit Excelinu allee...


1 year nu munpullathu eduthu nokku  :Sneaky2:

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

> 


negative womilum 82% kollalo  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## sachin

> 


kidu so next sunday akumbol 1cr+ sure anu gr8 gng parava....
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

Sujatha evide...?  :Mad:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Sujatha evide...?


Weekdays Poor Colln

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## maryland

> Weekdays Poor Colln


weekend enkilum... :Sos:  :Help:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> weekend enkilum...


Veruthe irikkuvanel nokki idu

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*ithum 1 cr padam*

----------


## maryland

> Veruthe irikkuvanel nokki idu


evadeyaa nokkande...?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Maryadaraman

> 


Aluva single screen alle? Avide 2 centers elle??

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Good goingg..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*50L polum adikkunna lakshanamila*

----------


## maryland

> *50L polum adikkunna lakshanamila*


Pullikkaarante pole.. :Read:

----------


## shivankuty

Dq nivin prithvi padangal multyl 50 adchlae disaster thannarkm..inale ariesloke paravade pathi collection polm soloku illa

----------


## udaips

Single screenil collection ulla padangalkku Multiyilum svabhavikamaayi collection varumennu Ramaleela-yude collection adivarayidunnu... :Boxing:

----------


## udaips

Multi trackersinodu valare anyayamaaya oru request undu.... ningade budhimuttum effortum arinju kondu thanme parayukayaanu... aduthu varunna ethenkilum oru major padathinte Bangalore collection track cheyyan pattumo? May be only the first weekend? Athu vechu oru padathinu ROI ethra collectikn varum ennu oru ekadesha idea undakkan pattum... :Yo:

----------


## renjuus

Innale ramaleelayude multi updates maathrame undaayirunnullu.what abt solo parava etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Innale ramaleelayude multi updates maathrame undaayirunnullu.what abt solo parava etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sujathayum... :Read:

----------


## renjuus

> Sujathayum...


Ellaam type cheyyaan oru madi.so oru etc yil othukki  :Scooter: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Ellaam type cheyyaan oru madi.so oru etc yil othukki 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


അതിന്റെ വ്യംഗ്യാർത്ഥം നിങ്ങൾ #അവളോടൊപ്പം അല്ലെന്നല്ലേ..     @maryland നെ പറ്റിക്കാനൊന്നും നോക്കണ്ട..    :Choriyal:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Canada man

> Innale ramaleelayude multi updates maathrame undaayirunnullu.what abt solo parava etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bms le booking nokkeetu randu movie um below 2 lacks per day level ayitund ..athayirikkum daily updates edathathu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## wayanadan

> Pullikkaarante pole..


പുള്ളിക്കാരൻ  അടിക്കില്ലാന്ന് റിലീസിന് മുന്നേ അറിയുന്നതല്ലേ

----------


## nambiar

> അതിന്റെ വ്യംഗ്യാർത്ഥം നിങ്ങൾ #അവളോടൊപ്പം അല്ലെന്നല്ലേ..     @maryland നെ പറ്റിക്കാനൊന്നും നോക്കണ്ട..


Forumkeralam "avanodappam" aanennu Facebook and twitter promotion kaanumbol oru samshayam thonnunnundu.... :Scare:

----------


## KeralaVarma

*innale ramaleela ethravannu*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*TVM Arisplex*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

> Forumkeralam "avanodappam" aanennu Facebook and twitter promotion kaanumbol oru samshayam thonnunnundu....


Same opinion here..fb page kurache koode sredikanam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Same opinion here..fb page kurache koode sredikanam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Only Movie Promotion...Avanodappomo..Valodoppamo..Athoke Vyakthiparam

----------


## remil4remil

ഇതിന്റെ ഷോ കണക്കിനുള്ള റേറ്റ് ഒന്ന് ഇടാമോ?




> *TVM Arisplex*

----------


## wayanadan

:Sleep:  :Sleep:

----------


## jeeva

> 


Alen sheear....... :Bheeman: Heavy fall onnum illa.. Appoll next  week 5-6 shows kittum..... Solo mass...

----------


## jeeva

> 


1.5 cr vare pokumo...

----------


## jeeva

> 


1.25 cr vare chance undu...pakshe over all youth stars 2 cr multiyil adippicha padaghalude double single screenil ninnum undakkum thats janapriyan.

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Only Movie Promotion...Avanodappomo..Valodoppamo..Athoke Vyakthiparam


Adding... Thanks to Forum Kerala ennu title cardil undayirunnu.. athonda promotion

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Adding... Thanks to Forum Kerala ennu title cardil undayirunnu.. athonda promotion


Yes........

----------


## wayanadan

*സണ്ഡേ ഹോളിഡേയുടെ മൾട്ടി കളക്ഷന്റെ വല്ല ഐഡിയയും ഉണ്ടോ*

----------


## KeralaVarma

*parava sunday kaziumbol cr adikkum*

----------


## nambiar

> Adding... Thanks to Forum Kerala ennu title cardil undayirunnu.. athonda promotion


What about Mersal ? Our FB and Twitter page is promoting Mersal as if they are the Kerala distributors of this movie.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> What about Mersal ? Our FB and Twitter page is promoting Mersal as if they are the Kerala distributors of this movie.


Official Promoter Kerala - Forum Keralam

----------


## nambiar

> Official Promoter Kerala - Forum Keralam


Do we want to promote non-Malayalam movies through Forum Keralam? They already have good promotion and support through big media and other websites. Forum Keralam should give more promotion to our movies. Really disappointed to see the support to good Malayalam movies like Parava and Sujatha.

----------


## Maryadaraman

Ramaleela day 15 collection idamo? Athe pole ennathem.. ennu nalla booking aanu evening shows

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> Do we want to promote non-Malayalam movies through Forum Keralam? They already have good promotion and support through big media and other websites. Forum Keralam should give more promotion to our movies. Really disappointed to see the support to good Malayalam movies like Parava and Sujatha.


Exactly...   :: :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## maryland

> Do we want to promote non-Malayalam movies through Forum Keralam? They already have good promotion and support through big media and other websites. Forum Keralam should give more promotion to our movies. Really disappointed to see the support to good Malayalam movies like Parava and Sujatha.


this is exactly what I wanted to say  :Aamen:

----------


## arjunan

> Do we want to promote non-Malayalam movies through Forum Keralam? They already have good promotion and support through big media and other websites. Forum Keralam should give more promotion to our movies. Really disappointed to see the support to good Malayalam movies like Parava and Sujatha.


First page thurakkan nivarthi illa. Other language Twitter and FB updates aanu complete.. 
Sujatha last aanennu paranju first day fk tweet undaarnu. Pinne Keri vannappol updates onnum illa....

----------


## sachin

> Official Promoter Kerala - Forum Keralam


OL padam  oke ithupole promote cheyunathu nallathano mal alle promotende mal stars act cheyuna OL filmsannel pinneyum kuzhappamilla...............

----------


## renjuus

No multi updates yesterday???

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> OL padam  oke ithupole promote cheyunathu nallathano mal alle promotende mal stars act cheyuna OL filmsannel pinneyum kuzhappamilla...............


Accountim Reachum kittan vendi aavum main aayi

----------


## ParamasivaM

> First page thurakkan nivarthi illa. Other language Twitter and FB updates aanu complete.. 
> Sujatha last aanennu paranju first day fk tweet undaarnu. Pinne Keri vannappol updates onnum illa....


7 show vechu evide keri vannennu aanu? Maybe sherlock toms nekkal collection kanum multi il..not by much
overall 30 lakhs polum kadakkillennu kandathode aanu 2 um drop cheythathu. puthiya 2 rlses nokkiya polum illa.

oru karyam orkkuka ivide kidannu keyboard il 2 line type cheyyunna pole easy alla ellam koode nokkunnathu!

----------


## arjunan

> 7 show vechu evide keri vannennu aanu? Maybe sherlock toms nekkal collection kanum multi il..not by much
> overall 30 lakhs polum kadakkillennu kandathode aanu 2 um drop cheythathu. puthiya 2 rlses nokkiya polum illa.
> 
> oru karyam orkkuka ivide kidannu keyboard il 2 line type cheyyunna pole easy alla ellam koode nokkunnathu!


Fk Twitter update nte kaaryam aanu paranjathu. Not multi tracking.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Fk Twitter update nte kaaryam aanu paranjathu. Not multi tracking.....


2 ayalum paranjenne ullu.

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 15, 2017*

1st week - Crossroad - 4
1st week - Kaattu - 9
1st week - Lavakusha - 14
1st week - Red Run - 1

2nd week - Solo - 6 (23)**

3rd week - Ramaleela - 19 (19, 18 )
3rd week - Sherlock Toms - 7 (10, 15)
3rd week - Tharangam - 2 (2, 10)
3rd week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 8 (8, 11)

4th week - Parava - 12 (12, 14, 23)

7th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
None

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Saathan

*Parava 1CR 

*

----------


## Don David

Cinepolis Enna open aavunney !!!??Cinepolisinte abbaavm nalla pole collectionil kaanunnund !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

** 10th movie to Cross 1 CR for DQ in EKM multies.

* 9th Solo Movie ; 1 being* *multi starrer**.**



1. USTAD HOTEL

2. ABCD

**3. BANGALORE DAYS**

4. VIKRAMADITHYAN

5. CHARLIE* 

*6. KALI

**7. KAMMATTIPPAADAM

**8. JOMONTE SUVISHESHANGAL 

9. COMRADE IN AMERICA

10.* *Parava*

----------


## sirius

> Cinepolis Enna open aavunney !!!??Cinepolisinte abbaavm nalla pole collectionil kaanunnund !!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thurakkilla.......

----------


## Don David

> Thurakkilla.......


Why??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Thurakkilla.......


aa Mall -il ini thurakkan patillenkil Cinepolis -inu vere Mall-il start cheyyamallo.

----------


## Don David

> aa Mall -il ini thurakkan patillenkil Cinepolis -inu vere Mall-il start cheyyamallo.


Athe !!! Cinepolis okke Oru corporate level multiplex cinemas alley !!! They can easily get into any of the malls in Cochin !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

_1 CRORE+
_


** 2 Countries

* King Liar

* Ramaleela
*

----------


## ParamasivaM

** Nearing* *60 Lakhs* *from Ariesplex alone

*

----------


## renjuus

> aa Mall -il ini thurakkan patillenkil Cinepolis -inu vere Mall-il start cheyyamallo.


Infoparkinu aduthengaanum oru multiplex vannaal nalla business aayirikkum. :Ahupinne: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Nearing 50 Lakhs from these 3 centers.

*

----------


## sirius

> Why??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Fire Dept clearance illathe aanu ithrayum naalu pravarthiche...

Athu kittannum pokunilla because of floor in which cinepolis is sitting.

----------


## sirius

> aa Mall -il ini thurakkan patillenkil Cinepolis -inu vere Mall-il start cheyyamallo.


Athinu puthiya maal onnum pani nadakkunathu aayittu arivilla...

Prestige, Forum okke pandu kettaayirunnu.. Ippo onnum kelkunilla

----------


## sirius

> Infoparkinu aduthengaanum oru multiplex vannaal nalla business aayirikkum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appo infoparkil aanu alle working  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> 


50 Kadakko

----------


## Maryadaraman

> *Nearing 50 Lakhs from these 3 centers.
> 
> *


Ekm baki centers kittan vazhi undo..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ekm baki centers kittan vazhi undo..


Ithraye Track Cheyyunnolluo,Excellent Collection...

EKM Single Screens ( Tracked ) + Saritha + Multiplexes = 2Cr+ Gross Aaykaanum

----------


## renjuus

> Appo infoparkil aanu alle working


Vegam poikko.immaathiri vidditharangal eni parayaruthu  :Doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

> Vegam poikko.immaathiri vidditharangal eni parayaruthu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## renjuus

Kurachu days idaathathinu shesham tracking idumbol idaatha divasangalile amt koode postiyaal nallathaayirikkum.pettennu oru amt kaanumbol ee divasagalil ethrayum undaayirunnu ennu ariyunnathu nallathaanu unless the amt is so small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*kidukachi*  :Band:

----------


## advaithh09

Mersal Day 1 Guess : 
PVR- ₹5,12,178
Pan- ₹1,99,430
Cinemax- ₹1,18,894
Q Cinemas- ₹2,05,250

Total- ₹10,35,752 

Correct aayirikkumayirikum... :)

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Mersal Day 1 Guess : 
> PVR- ₹5,12,178
> Pan- ₹1,99,430
> Cinemax- ₹1,18,894
> Q Cinemas- ₹2,05,250
> 
> Total- ₹10,35,752 
> 
> Correct aayirikkumayirikum... :)


enthayalum Mersal oru varu varum..'kidukkan reports aanu

----------


## MANNADIAR

Ramaleela Monday n Tuesday colln idavo???

----------


## wayanadan

*oru anakkamillallo*

----------


## maryland



----------


## Trissur Achayan

Front page kure update cheyyan ille free aavumbol cheythoode highest grosser eppolum jacob aanu baahubali onnum mention cheythittilla

----------


## fkTrump

> 


Bheekaram!!!! 1st day record?

----------


## wayanadan

*kiduuuuuuuuuu*

----------


## Raja Sha

സോളോ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ ഇതിലും കൂടുതൽ ഇല്ലായിരു ന്നോ

----------


## wayanadan

> Bheekaram!!!! 1st day record?


 :No:   :No:  ......

----------


## advaithh09

> സോളോ ഫസ്റ്റ് ഡേ ഇതിലും കൂടുതൽ ഇല്ലായിരു ന്നോ


 8lakh aanu solo

----------


## Mike

Cinepolis open avathe eni oru recordum arum idathilaa .. allel 56+ shows kittanam eni oru record kanan.....

so athu vare eppo ulla record ellam angane thanne kanum.... 




> Bheekaram!!!! 1st day record?

----------


## maryland

Odiyan irangumbol 1st day 10L record idum.. :Band:

----------


## udaips

> Cinepolis open avathe eni oru recordum arum idathilaa .. allel 56+ shows kittanam eni oru record kanan.....
> 
> so athu vare eppo ulla record ellam angane thanne kanum....


VP got 55 shows... Release date kollaamenkil kittum... pakshe scope valare kuravaanu...

----------


## Maryadaraman

Sujatha multi tracking undo? Ethra aayi ennu any idea? 30 lakhs okke aayittundavumo?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Mattu filmsine multi collection week endile ullo???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## sachin

> VP got 55 shows... Release date kollaamenkil kittum... pakshe scope valare kuravaanu...


big screens n 60 shows with above 95% occupancy vannal  chance ullu bt nalla padanu athinu...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

സിനിപോളീസ് ഉടനെ എങ്ങാനും തുറക്കാൻ ചാൻസ് ഉണ്ടോ??

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 22, 2017*

1st week - Aakashamittayi - 5
1st week - Melle - 1
1st week - Sunday Holiday (2nd run) - 1

2nd week - Lavakusha - 7 (14)**

3rd week - Solo - 4 (6, 23)

4th week - Ramaleela - 14 (19, 19, 18 )
4th week - Sherlock Toms - 3 (7, 10, 15)
4th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 6 (8, 8, 11)

5th week - Parava - 6 (12, 12, 14, 23)

8th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
3rd week - Tharangam - 2 (2, 10)
1st week - Crossroad - 4
1st week - Kaattu - 9
1st week - Red Run - 1

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Raja Sha

Villain or master piece athinu chance undu..

----------


## renjuus

No updates here other than Mersal..ramaleela is also doing well.why no updates???

----------


## shameenls

Villain varumbol adya 3 days enkilum ella multiesum track cheyyan okkumoo?? Hard aanennariyam.. But record breskers varumbol athu cheyyunnath next athu pole oru padangalkk bench mark aakumallo.. Allenkil vere sallapikkunnavar okke adichu vidunna comparing kaanendi varum.. Carnival inox arieplex ..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

വിജയ് ഫാൻസാരുമില്ലേ !!

----------


## maryland

> No updates here other than Mersal..ramaleela is also doing well.why no updates???


Ramaleela multiplex okke valare weak aanu.
Saturday & sunday alpam mechamundu.. :Read:

----------


## renjuus

> Ramaleela multiplex okke valare weak aanu.
> Saturday & sunday alpam mechamundu..


Ok.but I think ramaleela is still being tracked alle.so Saturday update idaamallo. :Ahupinne: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Sujatha multi tracking undo? Ethra aayi ennu any idea? 30 lakhs okke aayittundavumo?


30 Lakhs chance kuravanu. Around athrem kanum final.

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Mersal kidu performance aanallo multiesil... :Ho:

----------


## Hari

> Mersal kidu performance aanallo multiesil...


BJP promotion

----------


## nambiar

> Mersal kidu performance aanallo multiesil...


ForumKeralam super promotion aanallo.... :Yo: 
Also BJP controversy.

----------


## sachin

weekend kazhinjittum parava n solo update scope undo atho tracking nirthiyo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saathan

> weekend kazhinjittum parava n solo update scope undo atho tracking nirthiyo


Solo nirthi... Parava Sat 60+% Sun 70+% undayirunnu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*96% ...............*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Mersal, ramleela, Parava latest multi ariyan pattumo?

----------


## sachin

so ekm multiyil villain anu first day mohanlal's best occupancy after pulimurugan

----------


## Sidharthan

> so ekm multiyil villain anu first day mohanlal's best occupancy after pulimurugan


Atheyathe..Ekm multiyile nilavile Mikka recordsum lalettante peril thanna..enthalle.. :) 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Atheyathe..Ekm multiyile nilavile Mikka recordsum lalettante peril thanna..enthalle.. :) 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk



sarcastic ano  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sachin

parava,solo okke tracking nirthiyo update okke kandittu kure ayello....

----------


## Sidharthan

> sarcastic ano


Engane venelum chettante manasukham pole eduthoo  :Cool:  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Engane venelum chettante manasukham pole eduthoo  
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


 :Ok:  enthanu sidharthan njan postiyathil prob any mistakes undel parayam..

----------


## Sidharthan

> enthanu sidharthan njan postiyathil prob any mistakes undel parayam..


Chori post aayi kandu poyi..was going through villain thread ànd saw some comments..apola bhaide comment..apo ariate....sorry ..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Chori post aayi kandu poyi..was going through villain thread ànd saw some comments..apola bhaide comment..apo ariate....sorry ..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


 :Ok:  np......

----------


## fkTrump

> 


Kidilol kidilam.

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Even though I don't endorse @mission impossible wordings he is right in one aspect.FK has put his as Bhairava's collection.Is this changed.Now approximate 23 shows ennokke ittirikkunnu..how can it be like this..change evde nerathe notify cheythitillengil pinne enganeyaanu ippo maarunnathu.onnukil Villian top aakkuka..fk twitter handle cheyyunnavarkku fkyumaayi bandhamillengil aa name use cheyyan anuvadhikkaruthu..eni eppo 23 shows aayi..athu kondu collection koodi ennokkeyaanu parayunnathengil aa proof konduvaranam..allaathe cheyyunnathu sheriyallaa.. @ParamasivaM @Saathan @Bilalikkarules

----------


## PRINCE

Bairavaa 1st FK Update 19 Shows 10.3 lakhs.. Ahu kazhinju ariesplex il 4 or 5 Shows extra kalichu ennu arinju from Vijay fans same time Asianet news also undaayirunnu 23 or 24 Shows bairava aiesplex il kalichu ennum paranju.. Athinte base il aanu collection 11 lakhs Approx ennu maattiyathu... Ithonnum ningalkku ariyenda kaaryamalla ningalkku ariyendathu VILLAIN irangiyappol aano ee Collection change ennathalle ? Athinu utharam thaazhe koduthittundu...


1st Screen Shot .. Pls note the date APRIL 29 2017



Baiarva 11.2 lakhs (24 Shows)
Baahubali 10.41 Lakhs (14 Shows)

Villain October 27th Rels aakum, 14 Shows appo undaakullu.. 10.47 Lakhs collection kittullu enokke njangalkku 29th April 2017 nu  ariyaanulla thrikaala njaanam undaakum ennu karthunnundo guys ??

Leave that athinte idayil eppozho Baiarvaa 24 alla 23 Shows aanu kalichathue ennu arinju.. So we again changed the collection. see the 2nd screen shot.. Mersal rels day update cheythirunnu athu.. 




Hope you guys are satisfied with this reply. Ini satisfy aayillel so sorry kooduthal onnum parayanilla..


Between Ningal enthe April 29th or October 18th nu Chodhichilla Baiarvaa 10.3 lakhs il ninnu enganne 11 Lakhs kitti ennu  :Thinking:

----------


## shivankuty

Gmax collection thettanu...thalenu track chythpo thanne 89% undarnu..pittenu aarm book chythlae appo

----------


## shivankuty

Ith gmaxile thursday night10pm ulla booking aanu...athavre 1802 tickets poytnd...pittenu 9 tickatae pinne poyolo...please check the collection...also doubted about thodupuzha ashirvad

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Kozhikode ozhike mikathum track cheythittundallo (Kozhikkode kittillennu paranjathum ariyam), great work . :salut:

----------


## ABE

*Good job guys...........Cheriva idivundalle second day, review mixed anallo athay**irikkaam*

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tracked centres ok abv TGF aanalle. athum nalla lead. adipolyee.  :cheers:  thanks team Fk.

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 29, 2017*

1st week - Villain - 33
1st week - Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar - 5

3rd week - Lavakusha - 4 (7, 14)**

4th week - Solo - 1 (4, 6, 23)

5th week - Ramaleela - 6 (14, 19, 19, 18 )
5th week - Sherlock Toms - 1 (3, 7, 10, 15)
5th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 3 (6, 8, 8, 11)

6th week - Parava - 4 (6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

9th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
1st week - Aakashamittayi - 5
1st week - Melle - 1
1st week - Sunday Holiday (2nd run) - 1


*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Abhijith019

> *Show Count on Sunday, Oct 29, 2017*
> 
> 1st week - Villain - 28
> 1st week - Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar - 5
> 
> 3rd week - Lavakusha - 4 (7, 14)**
> 
> 4th week - Solo - 1 (4, 6, 23)
> 
> ...


Villain 33 undello

----------


## firecrown

> Villain 33 undello


yes..corrected

----------


## fkTrump

> yes..corrected


Thanks 🔥 👑 for the multi info.

9th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

🥁 🥁 🥁

----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

Good collection...50 engilum adikumarkm

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Good collection...50 engilum adikumarkm
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


I will be disappointed if this movie does not have the multi collection of VP...

----------


## ABE

50 lakhs okke easy ayi edukkum,

----------


## nambiar

> 50 lakhs okke easy ayi edukkum,


50 valare kuravalle for a movie like this. Especially with these many shows.

----------


## ABE

> 50 valare kuravalle for a movie like this. Especially with these many shows.


Mixed review anu ennu koode orkkanam, pinne onnum parayan pattilla, ellaam monday koode ariyam. Still holding 90% collections in multi.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Iam xpecting arnd 70 lakhs.but bcos of off season may be less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

> 


Aries oru 20K kuravundallo bai, innu rates okke koduthal alle? onnu cross check cheytal kollamayirunnu

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*chithram vyktham*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## sachin

> Iam xpecting arnd 70 lakhs.but bcos of off season may be less
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


weekday collxn varumbol oru idea kittum udane holidays vallathum undo??

----------


## renjuus

> weekday collxn varumbol oru idea kittum udane holidays vallathum undo??


Illaa.that's why Iam little skeptical.chilappo 50-60 yil nilkkaanum mathi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Thanks for all the updates bros.

----------


## sachin

btwn ippol villain n mersal matrame fk track cheyunullo  :Thinking: 
solo n parava last updates etra ayirunnu..................

----------


## renjuus

> btwn ippol villain n mersal matrame fk track cheyunullo 
> solo n parava last updates etra ayirunnu..................


Solo nirthiyeenu paranju..Ramaleela paraman track cheyyunnundaavum..Parava may be undennu saathaan parnju..pakshe updates onnum kandilla... :Hmmm:

----------


## wayanadan

*inenngineyundaavumennu nokkaam*

----------


## shameenls

Innalathe vanitha majestic central illey?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PRINCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Innalathe 20k difference adjust cheythilla alle?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Innalathe 20k difference adjust cheythilla alle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Njan nokkiyappol ellam correct anu  :Unsure:

----------


## mission impossible

> Njan nokkiyappol ellam correct anu


Will pm you with proof

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*1 cr adikkumo ??*

----------


## shivankuty

Illa max 80-85

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> 


Less chance to crossing 1.5cr..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Will pm you with proof
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Proof Ivde Idaamo ? Sold Aaya Tck Count n Rates Vech Ittaal Mathi

----------


## wayanadan

> Less chance to crossing 1.5cr..


*multiyil eattavum kooduthal collection nediya padam eathaa >?*

----------


## wayanadan

*villan evide ??*

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Villan cochin multi collection ille ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## perumal

> 


Good going  :Clap:

----------


## shameenls

Pratheekshicha athrayum vannillaa.. Ennalum good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Better than expected for me

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Good going


Paka pokukayanallee :p 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

thanks bilalikka  :Clap:

----------


## perumal

> Paka pokukayanallee :p 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ayye..pakayo....no no...

never good to keep revenge  !!!  it will infect you badly ennale mathew manjooran paranje!!  :Teary:

----------


## mission impossible

> Proof Ivde Idaamo ? Sold Aaya Tck Count n Rates Vech Ittaal Mathi


Web il ninnum pic idan pattunilla, Sathan bai kku manasilayi, he will update

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Web il ninnum pic idan pattunilla, Sathan bai kku manasilayi, he will update


Pic Venda...Just Tck Count n Rate Vechullath Mathi..Pullik Ayachu Koduthath Onn Paste Cheythal Mathi

----------


## mission impossible

> Pic Venda...Just Tck Count n Rate Vechullath Mathi..Pullik Ayachu Koduthath Onn Paste Cheythal Mathi


Nammale onnum viswasam illa alle? Njan choriyarundu but baseless chori orikkalum undavarilla................

_Screen 1 (4 shows)_

_146*520 = 75920_
_2246*260 = 583960_

_Screen 5 (4 shows)_

_115*415 = 47725_
_48*315 = 15120_
_529*250 = 132250_
_84*100 = 8400_

_Total = 863375._

----------


## PRINCE

> Nammale onnum viswasam illa alle? Njan choriyarundu but baseless chori orikkalum undavarilla................
> 
> _Screen 1 (4 shows)_
> 
> _146*520 = 75920_
> _2246*260 = 583960_
> 
> _Screen 5 (4 shows)_
> 
> ...


Kanakkukal sheri aakunillalo !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Nammale onnum viswasam illa alle? Njan choriyarundu but baseless chori orikkalum undavarilla................
> 
> _Screen 1 (4 shows)_
> 
> _146*520 = 75920_
> _2246*260 = 583960_
> 
> _Screen 5 (4 shows)_
> 
> ...


FK Track Cheythath Njaan Nokki,Tck Count Oke Same Thanneyaanu !! Pakshe Screen 5 Weekend Rate

415,315,210,100 Ennaan !! Pakshe Ningal Koduthath 415,315,*250*,100 Ennaan....Ningalk Aanu Mistake Patiyath !! Cross Check Cheyyendath Avde Aayirunnu,Tracking Mistake Undakunnath Swabavikam,Pakshe Ningade Colln,FK Colln Comapre Cheyth Matu Palarum Enthaanu Parayunnath Enn Aalojikamallo  :Smile:  So,Ningal Rate 210 Aaki Colln'l 21K Kurakumenn Vijarikkunnu :)

40 Rs Ningal Kooduthal Koduthapol 529*40 = 21K Adhikam Colln Ningalk Vannu !!

----------


## mission impossible

> FK Track Cheythath Njaan Nokki,Tck Count Oke Same Thanneyaanu !! Pakshe Screen 5 Weekend Rate
> 
> 415,315,210,100 Ennaan !! Pakshe Ningal Koduthath 415,315,*250*,100 Ennaan....Ningalk Aanu Mistake Patiyath !! Cross Check Cheyyendath Avde Aayirunnu,Tracking Mistake Undakunnath Swabavikam,Pakshe Ningade Colln,FK Colln Comapre Cheyth Matu Palarum Enthaanu Parayunnath Enn Aalojikamallo  So,Ningal Rate 210 Aaki Colln'l 21K Kurakumenn Vijarikkunnu :)
> 
> 40 Rs Ningal Kooduthal Koduthapol 529*40 = 21K Adhikam Colln Ningalk Vannu !!


Thanks for clarification, will correct

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Thanks for clarification, will correct


Saturday & Sunday Ee Same Rate Aayirikum !!  :Ok:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Tracking il varunna itharam errors adyamayiayittalla ivide parayunnathu, ithinu munpum paranjittundu, correct cheythittum undu......
> 
> We all are humans, mistakes are quite natural!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Agreed !! Tracking Etra Kashtapadulla Paniyanenn Cheythavark Mathrame Ariyoo,Compare Cheyth Aagoshikunnavar Koode Manasilakiyaal Nallath

----------


## mission impossible

> Agreed !! Tracking Etra Kashtapadulla Paniyanenn Cheythavark Mathrame Ariyoo,Compare Cheyth Aagoshikunnavar Koode Manasilakiyaal Nallath


ആരെങ്കിലും മനഃപൂർവം കുറച്ചിട്ട് എന്ന് പിന്നെ തോന്നാതിരിക്കാൻ ആണ് ഇങ്ങനെ വല്ലോം കാണുമ്പോൾ പറയുന്നത്.... അതിനെ ആ രീതിയിൽ തന്നെ നിങ്ങള് എടുക്കും എന്ന് കരുതുന്നു...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> ആരെങ്കിലും മനഃപൂർവം കുറച്ചിട്ട് എന്ന് പിന്നെ തോന്നാതിരിക്കാൻ ആണ് ഇങ്ങനെ വല്ലോം കാണുമ്പോൾ പറയുന്നത്.... അതിനെ ആ രീതിയിൽ തന്നെ നിങ്ങള് എടുക്കും എന്ന് കരുതുന്നു...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


അത് കൊണ്ടാണ് നല്ല രീതിയിൽ തന്നെ മറുപടി തന്നത്.

----------


## shameenls

> Tracking il varunna itharam errors adyamayiayittalla ivide parayunnathu, ithinu munpum paranjittundu, correct cheythittum undu......
> 
> We all are humans, mistakes are quite natural!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Chumma onnu thamashichathalley bhaii.. Vere threadilokke fk manapporvam kurakkunnu ennokke palarum parayunnundallo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kizhakkan pathrose

> *multiyil eattavum kooduthal collection nediya padam eathaa >?*


Please check the first page..

----------


## veecee

> Tracking il varunna itharam errors adyamayiayittalla ivide parayunnathu, ithinu munpum paranjittundu, correct cheythittum undu......
> 
> We all are humans, mistakes are quite natural!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Randu divasam munne inganonnum ayirunnillallo. Mistakes ano allayo ennu confirm cheyyunatinu munne poster adichu fk ku etire nadu neele prasangichu nadannallo ellavanum. Ithippo kure ayi ingane...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

> Randu divasam munne inganonnum ayirunnillallo. Mistakes ano allayo ennu confirm cheyyunatinu munne poster adichu fk ku etire nadu neele prasangichu nadannallo ellavanum. Ithippo kure ayi ingane...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Athu tracking il vanna error ayirunilla, FK multi thread il late changes add/mention cheyyathathu kondu ulla kuzhappam aanu..................

Pinne kure ayathintte aanu kuzhappam enkkil; njan ivide 3 times samanamaya post ittittundu for such errors, annokke error ayirunnathu FK teams correct cheythittumundu, this time it was my error and accept it

----------


## Don David

> Randu divasam munne inganonnum ayirunnillallo. Mistakes ano allayo ennu confirm cheyyunatinu munne poster adichu fk ku etire nadu neele prasangichu nadannallo ellavanum. Ithippo kure ayi ingane...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vittu kala Annaaa!! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Ho:   ...  ..  :Ho:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> ...  ..


Enthupattiyada njettiyadano?????

----------


## wayanadan

> Enthupattiyada njettiyadano?????


*appurathu kelkkunnathum ippurathu kaanunnathum thammil oru cherchayilla*

----------


## renjuus

> *appurathu kelkkunnathum ippurathu kaanunnathum thammil oru cherchayilla*


Appurathu ningal enthaa kettathu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Appurathu ningal enthaa kettathu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*athu parayoola*  :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

We are adding a new method today on the table of Villain ; I Thought it would be useful on most cases.

Stay tuned for updates. 

_#Team FK_

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## perumal

> 


Great improvisation  :Clap:  keep going

----------


## Mike

good work bro...... :Thumbup: 




>

----------


## shameenls

Arieplex okke innalathekkal occuppancy innu kanendathanu.  Shows kurachallo.. So waiting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks team FK.gud addition. :Thnku: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Paraman  :Rockon:

----------


## sachin

> 


thanks paramasivam and team fk for the new added feature to the multi collxn data....
fk rocks  :cheers:  :cheers: 
btwn ithu calculate cheyyunathu previous dayil data based ano  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxxx paramasivam*

----------


## Rohit R

> 


 :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> thanks paramasivam and team fk for the new added feature to the multi collxn data....
> fk rocks 
> btwn ithu calculate cheyyunathu previous dayil data based ano


Yes..........

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Multies കളക്ഷൻ ഇതു വരെ വന്നില്ലേ ശകുന്തളേ...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## udaips

> 


Improvement from Yesterday... hopefully its a good sign... :Yo:   :Yo:

----------


## Merit

> 


1st Nov... Please correct..

----------


## wayanadan

*41%........................*

----------


## perumal

> 


70lakhs oke easily ethamale!!  :Ok:

----------


## wayanadan

> 70lakhs oke easily ethamale!!


*athu mathiyo !!!!*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## shameenls

> 


Ith 70 ilum nilkkillaa...😄😄😄

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> *athu mathiyo !!!!*


Poraa.pinne padathinu valya abhipraayam illengil ithokke alle kittuu.cinepolis illaathe 70l athokke Ullapool arnd 90 to 1cr okke aavum.pakshe it will be really tough to reach 70.70 okke decent figure aanu pakshe multiyil 4 crores vare ulla Lal film ullathu vechu nokkumbol ithu valare kuravaayi thonnum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 


Innu nallonam down ayi poyalo

----------


## roshy

> 


 thursday ennaakku.....

----------


## renjuus

> Innu nallonam down ayi poyalo


Wed-thu aayirikkum pothuve multies ettevum kuravu collection varunnathu unless it is a holiday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Wed-thu aayirikkum pothuve multies ettevum kuravu collection varunnathu unless it is a holiday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmm...vp ethra undarnu

----------


## renjuus

> Mmm...vp ethra undarnu


VP close to 65 aanennu thonnunnu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*innale valare moshamaanallo*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

8th Day - ₹3.28L
40.18%

Total - ₹49.70L

Villain

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Valya kuzhapamilla.. disaster status alla entayalum..65+ethumenne thonunnu.. :) 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 


Good weekend ahead  :Clap:  60+ sure anenu thonunu by Sunday

----------


## shivankuty

Ini nov 17 allae releases ullu...so 75+ chance und

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aries 8th Day - 1.80L
27.66%
Total - 37.56L

Villain

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aries 8th Day - 1.80L
> 27.66%
> Total - 37.56L
> 
> Villain
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


50chance undo? :p athimoham aanenne ariaaam

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 50chance undo? :p athimoham aanenne ariaaam
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Chance und.....big screenil oru 1 week koode chumma shws koduthal mathi

----------


## Sidharthan

> Chance und.....big screenil oru 1 week koode chumma shws koduthal mathi


Vere Padam ilalo Alle...pinne unnide theatre Alle?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Vere Padam ilalo Alle...pinne unnide theatre Alle?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Vere padam illa....paranja pole samvidhayankante thanne theatre aan

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 5, 2017*

1st week - Goodalochana - 13
1st week - Overtake - 8
1st week - Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu - 4

2nd week - Villain - 20 (33)**
2nd week - Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar - 1 (5)

4th week - Lavakusha - 1 (4, 7, 14)

6th week - Ramaleela - 2 (6, 14, 19, 19, 18 )
6th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 2 (3, 6, 8, 8, 11)

7th week - Parava - 3 (4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

10th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
5th week - Sherlock Toms - 1 (3, 7, 10, 15)
4th week - Solo - 1 (4, 6, 23)

*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Sherlock Toms
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby, Solo
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Villain Crossed ₹50Lakhs @ Cochin Plexes !!

9th Day ~ ₹4.42Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 53.46% [20 SHs]

9 Days Total ~ ₹54.13 Lakhs 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Day 9 - Aries 
₹ 3.13 Lakhs
Occupancy - 39.57%
Total - ₹40.70L

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Ee table excel il alle cheyyunnatu ? @*Bilalikka Rules 

*Angane enkil excel il below 2 formula's upyogichal ee mistakes avoid cheyyan pattum

1) =TODAY()
2) =TEXT(TODAY(),"DDDD")

First one will returns today's date, and second one will give the day of the week.





> thursday ennaakku.....





> 





> 1st Nov... Please correct..

----------


## mission impossible

> Ee table excel il alle cheyyunnatu ? @*Bilalikka Rules 
> 
> *Angane enkil excel il below 2 formula's upyogichal ee mistakes avoid cheyyan pattum
> 
> 1) =TODAY()
> 2) =TEXT(TODAY(),"DDDD")
> 
> First one will returns today's date, and second one will give the day of the week.


2nd one ntte avashyam undo? first one apply cheythittu cell format cheythal pore?

----------


## KingsMen

mathi... by using - "*ddd dd mmm, yyyy*" in format cell, along with the first formula. 

By using the formula, we can avoid mistakes with date, and the tracking team have one less thing to worry about - the manual update of Date and Week.

----------


## ABE

> #Villain Crossed ₹50Lakhs @ Cochin Plexes !!
> 
> 9th Day ~ ₹4.42Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 53.46% [20 SHs]
> 
> 9 Days Total ~ ₹54.13 Lakhs 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ഗുഡ് ജോബ്* ............
അടുത്ത റിലീസ് വരെ ഹോള്*ഡ്* ചെയ്താല്* 75 ലക്ഷം ഈസി ആയി എടുക്കാം

----------


## sachin

> ഗുഡ് ജോബ്* ............
> അടുത്ത റിലീസ് വരെ ഹോള്*ഡ്* ചെയ്താല്* 75 ലക്ഷം ഈസി ആയി എടുക്കാം


vere padam illathathukondu shows kittum so 80 vare pokumarikkum hugely depends on next weekend collxn..

----------


## maryland

> ഗുഡ് ജോബ്* ............
> അടുത്ത റിലീസ് വരെ ഹോള്*ഡ്* ചെയ്താല്* 75 ലക്ഷം ഈസി ആയി എടുക്കാം


1Cr varanam.... :Moodoff:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

വില്ലൻ ഒരു 70 ലക്ഷം അടിക്കുമായിരിക്കും  :Pray:

----------


## Sidharthan

> vere padam illathathukondu shows kittum so 80 vare pokumarikkum hugely depends on next weekend collxn..


Vere Padam ilathathe Antony kaaranam aane ennoru parachile undallo? ;) 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Ramaleela Cochin Plexes Collection Update !!

39th Day ~ ₹54K
Occupancy ~ 77.25%

39 Days Total ~ 1.37Cr[IMG]

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxxxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Villain Cochin Plexes Collection Update !!

10th Day ~ ₹5.35 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 66.85%

10 Days Total ~ ₹59.50 Lakhs https://t.co/dxMn60Ozmo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Villain Trivandrum Aries Plex Collection !!

10th Day ~ ₹3.15 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 39.53%

10 Days Total ~ ₹43.85 Lakhs https://t.co/FwxI2Lu2Cd

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> #Villain Cochin Plexes Collection Update !!
> 
> 10th Day ~ ₹5.35 Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 66.85%
> 
> 10 Days Total ~ ₹59.50 Lakhs https://t.co/dxMn60Ozmo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Decent sunday and infact can be called as a very good sunday considering WOM..So 60 is done next target 70..I think it is possible now....

----------


## renjuus

> #Villain Trivandrum Aries Plex Collection !!
> 
> 10th Day ~ ₹3.15 Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 39.53%
> 
> 10 Days Total ~ ₹43.85 Lakhs https://t.co/FwxI2Lu2Cd
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ariesilum 50 adikkaan chance und... :Good:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Decent sunday and infact can be called as a very good sunday considering WOM..So 60 is done next target 70..I think it is possible now....


Major collection kazhinju, ini melle melle munnottu povum.

----------


## renjuus

> Major collection kazhinju, ini melle melle munnottu povum.


Padathine first day thanne kittiya keerimurikkal nokkumbol not bad thanneyalle..yes i agree major collection kazhinju. now it will go by arnd 2 laks in first two and 1.5 laks in  wed and thu..So expecting around 6 lakhs till thursday..Guess work aanu..if everything goes according to the paln next weekend 70 complete cheyyum...

----------


## wayanadan

> #Villain Cochin Plexes Collection Update !!
> 
> 10th Day ~ ₹5.35 Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 66.85%
> 
> 10 Days Total ~ ₹59.50 Lakhs https://t.co/dxMn60Ozmo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*70 L urappikaam*

----------


## KingsMen

By thursday, 65 L varumo?




> Week days colln kuravayath kond idunnilla....2 days koodumpol ittekaam

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> By thursday, 65 L varumo?


Chance und...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Daily track cheyyunna sthithkku summary figures daily ittoode as text; excel table, image onnum illenkilum.


Daily angane idunnath intentional allenkil koodeyum aa padathinu oru negative aakille enn vijarichittaan

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *ഇവിടെ അതിനു നിത്യ സന്ദര്ശകയായി വരുന്നവർ എത്ര പേരുണ്ട്*


1 varsham 7 masam aay thread thudangiyt....1.2 million views aay

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain 13th day

1.54L

Occupancy - 20.4%

Total - 64.21L

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

May cross 70 by this sunday

----------


## chandru

release onnum illatha kondu 20% padam okke ippozhum 20 sh!

----------


## wayanadan

*നാളെ വലിയ പടങ്ങൾ ഏതെങ്കിലും ഉണ്ടോ >?*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

aval/arram vellom track cheytho

----------


## shakeer

Thanks... for multi updates

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 12, 2017*


1st week - Chippy - 4
1st week - Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha - 3
1st week - Hello Dubaikkaran - 4


2nd week - Goodalochana - 8 (13)**


3rd week - Villain - 12 (20, 33)


7th week - Ramaleela - 1 (2, 6, 14, 19, 19, 18 )
7th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)


8th week - Parava - 3 (3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)


11th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)


*Run terminated last week*
4th week - Lavakusha - 1 (4, 7, 14)
2nd week - Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar - 1 (5)
1st week - Overtake - 8
1st week - Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu - 4


*Top to Bottom Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Sherlock Toms
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby, Solo, Lavakusha
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## shivankuty

Innu multi idmo??kure dvsm aaylae

----------


## wayanadan

*sunday aayittum updates ille*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Villain 17 Days Cochin Plexes Update !!

17th Day ~ ₹2.87 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 50.97%

17 Days Total ~ ₹73.75 Lakhs 

https://t.co/Wa33zSfUpH

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxx bilalikkaaaa*

----------


## shivankuty

Thnks bhai...80 adikumayrkm

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Villain Crossed ₹50L @ Aries Plex,Trivandrum!!

17th Day ~ ₹1.84 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 37.50%

17 Days Total ~ ₹50.97 Lakhs 

https://t.co/A7PYFIyM07

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain Day 18

83,286

17.03%

Total - 74.59 Lakhs

----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

Thanks All
Kidu Works

----------


## KeralaVarma

*e week punyalan aayirikkum multiyil kooduthal shows*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain Day 19 - Cochin

77,518

15.60%

Total - 75.36 Lakhs

----------


## wayanadan

*thattiyum muttiyum*

----------


## jeeva

> *thattiyum muttiyum*


Dubaikkaran eghanundu......

----------


## chandru

> Villain Day 19 - Cochin
> 
> 77,518
> 
> 15.60%
> 
> Total - 75.36 Lakhs


  3 weeks free run sankhadippichthaanu! this will continue for every lal/antony movie...

----------


## Sidharthan

> 3 weeks free run sankhadippichthaanu! this will continue for every lal/antony movie...


Athe..enthalle..entelum cheyyaan patuonne koode nokku atil..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Athe..enthalle..entelum cheyyaan patuonne koode nokku atil..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


"Nannaayi degrade cheythiyyum Lalettan padangalkku collection varunnathu enthoru kashtamaanu.." Dravid.jpg  :Very Happy:

----------


## chandru

> Athe..enthalle..entelum cheyyaan patuonne koode nokku atil..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk



15% movie -kku multi 12 shows kittiyathu new release illathau kondu maatram..as the theatre owners organisation leader, antony will definitely have a voice on the release date allotment..

----------


## Sidharthan

> 15% movie -kku multi 12 shows kittiyathu new release illathau kondu maatram..as the theatre owners organisation leader, antony will definitely have a voice on the release date allotment..


Off season Alle..streetlights release enthe maatye?athum Antony kaaranam aanalo..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Vimanam streelights masterpiece okke nov release allarno...pinne maatythlae...so athvrde producersnte theerumanm..allathe nthinum aethinum antonyde mekkitu kerathe...pinne ippo pzhya pole films allot chyna parupadi ilenu thonunu...maryadaramn angnanu paranjae

----------


## mission impossible

> 15% movie -kku multi 12 shows kittiyathu new release illathau kondu maatram..as the theatre owners organisation leader, antony will definitely have a voice on the release date allotment..


FK ile IKKA fan aaano, Antony kittu oru theri athu nirbanda..................

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

_Villain Day 20- Cochin_

_74,379_

_15.63%_

_Total - 76.11 Lakhs_

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain cochi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain aries....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Mersal cochi...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Mersal cochi...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


79.39 lakhs alle based on Grant total number..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 79.39 lakhs alle based on Grant total number..


Athayirikum crcct....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#PunyalanPrivateLimited

Day 1 Collection ~ ₹7.03 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 90%


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Pvr 2 hf shows

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> #PunyalanPrivateLimited
> 
> Day 1 Collection ~ ₹7.03 Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 90%
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Good:  ..................

----------


## wayanadan

*villan ethra  show undu  ?/*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 19, 2017*
1st week - Chakkaramavin Kombathu - 2
1st week - Paathi - 1
1st week - Pashu - 1
1st week - Punyalan Private Limited - 25
1st week - Y - 6

3rd week - Goodalochana - 3 (8, 13)**

4th week - Villain - 3 (12, 20, 33)

8th week - Ramaleela - 1 (1, 2, 6, 14, 19, 19, 18 )
8th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)

9th week - Parava - 1 (3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

12th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
1st week - Chippy - 4
1st week - Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha - 3
1st week - Hello Dubaikkaran - 4

*Top Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Sherlock Toms
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby, Solo, Lavakusha
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Punyalan 2

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Justice League

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain cochin

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain aries

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

NOTE :

Yesterday [ Friday ] Villain 9.40am Show & Mersal 1.10 Pm Show Full Blocked !!

HF Aaytaayrnnu Kaanichath,Aa Shows Cancelled Aanu !! So Innalathe Aa Shw Eduthitilla

Mersal Terminated From Cochin Plexes
Max Run 31 Days 
80.3 Lakhs Final

----------


## sachin

villain 3 showse ullo appol kachodam ethandu kazhinju padangal onnum release akathirunathinte advtg 2 weeks kitty padangal release ayappol paniyum kitty alle anyway as i predicted 80 lakhs ethumayirikkum..

----------


## Canada man

> NOTE :
> 
> Yesterday [ Friday ] Villain 9.40am Show & Mersal 1.10 Pm Show Full Blocked !!
> 
> HF Aaytaayrnnu Kaanichath,Aa Shows Cancelled Aanu !! So Innalathe Aa Shw Eduthitilla
> 
> Mersal Terminated From Cochin Plexes
> Max Run 31 Days 
> 80.3 Lakhs Final


tamil top mersal ano

----------


## Saathan

> tamil top mersal ano


Kabali > *I* > Mersal

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Punyalan

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Justice league

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Villain

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Mersal final

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> villain 3 showse ullo appol kachodam ethandu kazhinju padangal onnum release akathirunathinte advtg 2 weeks kitty padangal release ayappol paniyum kitty alle anyway as i predicted 80 lakhs ethumayirikkum..


ee pottikarachilum kondu valla fight culbilum pode choriya... :Nono: Ithu official  chori place alla.... :Ayyo:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

PPL

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> PPL
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good collection..... Monday holding well....

----------


## KingsMen

[QUOTE=Bilalikka Rules;8202798]PPL


Isnt the drop slightly on a higher side ? First week probably will be around 40 L

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Ppl

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

Ee drop or growthinu pakaram avide athuvare ulla avg add cheythal nannayirikkum.. Valinju valinju odunnath manassilakkam..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

> Ppl
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kidu!!!!! Awesome  work BR

----------


## Don David

Punyalan Today collection ??
Nalla drop vannittundo ??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Punyalan - Wednesday, Thursday vannilla lo.... 40 L um adichille first week?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Punyalan - Wednesday, Thursday vannilla lo.... 40 L um adichille first week?


41.5+ Lakhs ,First Week

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 26, 2017*
1st week - 6 Viralukal - 1
1st week - Chemparathipoo - 7
1st week - History of Joy - 4
1st week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 12

2nd week - Punyalan Private Limited - 26 (25)**
2nd week - Y - 1 (6)

5th week - Villain - 1 (3, 12, 20, 33)

9th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (1, 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)

10th week - Parava - 1 (1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

13th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
8th week - Ramaleela - 1 (1, 2, 6, 14, 19, 19, 18 )
3rd week - Goodalochana - 3 (8, 13)
1st week - Chakkaramavin Kombathu - 2
1st week - Paathi - 1
1st week - Pashu - 1

*Top Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models, Ramaleela
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Sherlock Toms
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby, Solo, Lavakusha
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam, Goodalochana
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Chakkaramavin Kombathu, Paathi, Pashu


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> 41.5+ Lakhs ,First Week


*jayan filimine sambanthichidatholam kidu*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#PunyalanPrivateLimited Crossed ₹50 Lakhs @ Cochin Plexes !!

9th Day ~ ₹7.38 Lakhs
Occupancy ~ 73.17%

9 Days Total ~ ₹53.66 Lakhs

----------


## Don David

> #PunyalanPrivateLimited Crossed ₹50 Lakhs @ Cochin Plexes !!
> 
> 9th Day ~ ₹7.38 Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 73.17%
> 
> 9 Days Total ~ ₹53.66 Lakhs


 :Band: 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> #PunyalanPrivateLimited Crossed ₹50 Lakhs @ Cochin Plexes !!
> 
> 9th Day ~ ₹7.38 Lakhs
> Occupancy ~ 73.17%
> 
> 9 Days Total ~ ₹53.66 Lakhs


*Daytime Shows: 60.35%
Evening Shows: 91.82%*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*punyaalan*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ParamasivaM

>

----------


## KingsMen

NNOI 14 the alle Dec 3 weekend? So, ee year le, longest running film is Kochi plexes NNOI kkaum...




> *Show Count on Sunday, Nov 26, 2017*
> 1st week - 6 Viralukal - 1
> 1st week - Chemparathipoo - 7
> 1st week - History of Joy - 4
> 1st week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 12
> 
> 2nd week - Punyalan Private Limited - 26 (25)**
> 2nd week - Y - 1 (6)
> 
> ...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*1 CR ethilla alle ...*

----------


## firecrown

> NNOI 14 the alle Dec 3 weekend? So, ee year le, longest running film is Kochi plexes NNOI kkaum...


yes...athu nov 26 weekendil itta post aanu

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 3, 2017*

1st week - Duryodhana - 1
1st week - Kuntham - 2
1st week - Sadrishavakyam 24:29 - 8

2nd week - Chemparathipoo - 1 (7)**
2nd week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 17 (12)

3rd week - Punyalan Private Limited - 17 (26, 25)

6th week - Villain - 1 (1, 3, 12, 20, 33)

10th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)

11th week - Parava - 1 (1, 1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

14th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
2nd week - Y - 1 (6)
1st week - 6 Viralukal - 1
1st week - History of Joy - 4

*Top Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models, Ramaleela
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Sherlock Toms
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby, Solo, Lavakusha
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam, Goodalochana
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Y
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Chakkaramavin Kombathu, Paathi, Pashu, 6 Viralukal, History of Joy


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## nambiar

2nd week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 17 (12)

Paipin chuvattile pranayam seems to be doing much better than everyone thought. It is maintaining shows in almost all centers.

----------


## maryland

400 pages... :Partytime2:

----------


## Saathan

> 400 pages...


1,236,204 views  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 2nd week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 17 (12)
> 
> Paipin chuvattile pranayam seems to be doing much better than everyone thought. It is maintaining shows in almost all centers.


Ea.Ma.Yau -inu vechirunna shows veethichu poyathanu.

----------


## fkTrump

> 1,236,204 views


🥁. 🥁 🥁......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## silverscreenfan

> 


Jaysurya 1cr adikkumo in multi. Ithinte release time nalla best time koode competitive padangal onnum illathathu

----------


## maryland

1Cr in two weeks... :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

#Richie First Day Cochin Plexes Collection !!

First Day ~ ₹8.22 Lakhs
[ 30 Shows ]
Occupancy ~ 64.41%

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 10, 2017*

1st week - Nilavariyathe - 4

2nd week - Sadrishavakyam 24:29 - 2 (8 )**

3rd week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 12 (17, 12)

4th week - Punyalan Private Limited - 11 (17, 26, 25)

7th week - Villain - 1 (1, 1, 3, 12, 20, 33)

11th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)

12th week - Parava - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

15th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)

*Run terminated last week*
2nd week - Chemparathipoo - 1 (7)
1st week - Duryodhana - 1
1st week - Kuntham - 2

*Top Runners of 2017*
13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models, Ramaleela
7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
5 weeks - Sakhavu, Adam Joan, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Sherlock Toms
4 weeks - Fukri, Aby, Solo, Lavakusha
3 weeks - Honeybee 2, Tiyaan, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Bobby, Pullikkaran Staraa, Tharangam, Goodalochana
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Kadam Katha, Honey Bee 2.5, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Y, Chemparathipoo
1 week - Kamboji, Gemini, Sathya, Vedam, Careful, Chicken Kokachi, Gold Coins, Machuka, Vilakkumaram, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Minnaminungu, Mythili Veendum Varunnu, Team 5, Theeram, Himalayathile Kashmalan, Utharam Parayathe, Clint, E, Karutha Joothan, Mannamkattayum Kariyilayum, Naval Enna Jewel, Lechmi, Oru Visheshappetta Biriyanikkissa, Thank You Very Much, Cappuccino, Crossroad, Kaattu, Red Run, Aakashamittayi, Melle, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Chakkaramavin Kombathu, Paathi, Pashu, 6 Viralukal, History of Joy, Duryodhana, Kuntham


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## nambiar

Pipin chuvattinte collection kittumo? Still maintaining good number of shows even in small centers.

----------


## firecrown

> *Show Count on Sunday, Dec 10, 2017*
> 
> 1st week - Nilavariyathe - 4
> 
> 2nd week - Sadrishavakyam 24:29 - 2 (8 )**
> 
> 3rd week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 12 (17, 12)
> 
> 4th week - Punyalan Private Limited - 11 (17, 26, 25)
> ...


NNOI 100 days at PVR....athra nalla opinions onnum kettillallo ee moviekku....don't know why they are playing it....but it's only 1 show for more than 5 weeks....so can't be counted as a success....padam 6th weekil thanne veeenu ennu karutham....parava had 3 shows in 8th week..

thondimuthal -  more than 1 show for 10 weeks
godha - more than 1 show for 10 weeks
MVT - more than 1 show for 12 weeks

should i change the 'top runners' criterion to more than 1 show?  :Thinking:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*rakshayilla ....*

----------


## wayanadan

*punyaalan kodipathi .....*

----------


## Saathan

> NNOI 100 days at PVR....athra nalla opinions onnum kettillallo ee moviekku....don't know why they are playing it....but it's only 1 show for more than 5 weeks....so can't be counted as a success....padam 6th weekil thanne veeenu ennu karutham....parava had 3 shows in 8th week..
> 
> thondimuthal - 1 show from 11th week
> godha - 1 show from 11th week
> MVT - more than 1 show for 12 weeks
> 
> should i change the 'top runners' criterion to more than 1 show?


Godha and Njandu E4 valippikkal alle....

----------


## firecrown

> Godha and Njandu E4 valippikkal alle....


godha 8th weekil 5 shows undarunnu...less than 3 shows from 9th week....more than 3 shows condition kodukkano?

what is E4?

----------


## Saathan

> godha 8th weekil 5 shows undarunnu...less than 3 shows from 9th week....more than 3 shows condition kodukkano?
> 
> what is E4?


condition onnum venda... 

E4 Entertainment

----------


## firecrown

> condition onnum venda... 
> 
> E4 Entertainment


i think giving a 3 or more shows per day condition is good.....karanam ithrayum screens undallo....playiing 1 show per day is not a big deal

----------


## firecrown

*Top Runners of 2017 (3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum

8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava

7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday

6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan

5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha

4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain

3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana

2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha

1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo




> *Top Runners of 2017 (1 or more show per day)**
> 13 weeks - Godha, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
> 12 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol
> 11 weeks - CIA, Sunday Holiday
> 10 weeks - Angamaly Diaries
> 9 weeks - Ezra, Rakshadhikari Baiju
> 8 weeks - Saira Banu, Take Off, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Role Models, Ramaleela
> 7 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, The Great Father, Achayans, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
> 6 weeks - Oru Mexican Aparatha, Georgettan's Pooram, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka 
> ...


Take Off jumped from 6th position to 2nd....Baiju from 5th to 1  :Ho:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Richie

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Punyalan

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Richie
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*sunday !!!  parithapakaram*

----------


## KingsMen

Kochi multiplex le, Sunday collection ee level il disaster aakiyatinu Roopesh Peethambaran te panku valare velutu alle?




> *sunday !!!  parithapakaram*

----------


## anupkerb1

> Kochi multiplex le, Sunday collection ee level il disaster aakiyatinu Roopesh Peethambaran te panku valare velutu alle?


Roopesh onum mindathe irunirunekil itu egane hit akumayirunoo ?? 1st day tane pala shows shookam aanu . 1 wek mune start cheytha advance booking varee Moonchal aarnu . athinte reason edaa ??

eee padam aaru etra nallathu parajalum avg polum kittila. atrem mosham padam ,,egane oru avinja teeta padam undakiyenu makers pidichu 2 pottikanam

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Richie- First Week Collection !!

Last 4 Days 7.3% Vechanu Pokunnath

Final 21 Lakhs Max.

Ee Week 6 Shws Und

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Punyalan

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Punyalan
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Punyalan 1 cr adikkum  :Band: ✊✊✊

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Richie- First Week Collection !!
> 
> Last 4 Days 7.3% Vechanu Pokunnath
> 
> Final 21 Lakhs Max.
> 
> Ee Week 6 Shws Und
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Pathetic 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kochi multiplex le, Sunday collection ee level il disaster aakiyatinu Roopesh Peethambaran te panku valare velutu alle?


Roopesh itrakke over aakenda karyam undarunnenne thonanilaa

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 17, 2017*

1st week - Love Bonda - 2
1st weeek - Ramaleela (comeback in 12th week; removed after 8 weeks) - 1

3rd week - Sadrishavakyam 24:29 - 1 (2, 8 )**

4th week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 12 (12, 17, 12)

5th week - Punyalan Private Limited - 9 (11, 17, 26, 25)

8th week - Villain - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 12, 20, 33)

12th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)

13th week - Parava - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

*Run terminated last week*
15th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)
1st week - Nilavariyathe - 4

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*
9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Punyalan 1cr

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

പുണ്യാളൻ  :Band:

----------


## yathra

> Punyalan 1cr
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Richie- First Week Collection !!
> 
> Last 4 Days 7.3% Vechanu Pokunnath
> 
> Final 21 Lakhs Max.
> 
> 
> 
> Ee Week 6 Shws Und
> ...


oru nivin padam ethrayum shokam varunnathu kurae kalathinu sesham eppazhakum...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Waiting for Masterpiece 1st day update.. Booking late aayathinte preshnam ondelum pinne pick up aayennu thonunnu..

----------


## Saathan

*MasterPiece* Cochin Plexes Day 1 Collection 

₹9.81 Lakhs [ 47 Shows ]
Occupancy ~ 70.39%

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Thanks Saathan.. As expected, booking late aayathinte effect kaanunnondu for morning shows.. Pratheekshichathu pole evening shows pick up aai..

----------


## shivankuty

> *MasterPiece* Cochin Plexes Day 1 Collection 
> 
> ₹9.81 Lakhs [ 47 Shows ]
> Occupancy ~ 70.39%


Night occupncy kidu...bakiyoke shokam

----------


## shivankuty

Annu villanu track chytha pole carnival aries ekm singlescrerns tvm single screens okke kanmnu karuthunu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> *MasterPiece* Cochin Plexes Day 1 Collection 
> 
> ₹9.81 Lakhs [ 47 Shows ]
> Occupancy ~ 70.39%


Innale Night 11PM Booking Open Aayt Ithra Enkilum Kityallo...Faagyam

----------


## Viru

> 


HK cinemas 4 showye edukkulo?Fans show kootulle

8 am show HF aayirunu

----------


## Saathan

> HK cinemas 4 showye edukkulo?Fans show kootulle
> 
> 8 am show HF aayirunu


koottum... athu add cheyan marannu...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *MasterPiece* Cochin Plexes Day 1 Collection 
> 
> ₹9.81 Lakhs [ 47 Shows ]
> Occupancy ~ 70.39%


Ee Cinema kku Sunday muthale _[DROP/GROWTH]_ category undayirikku..because of all the rlses tomorrow..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> HK cinemas 4 showye edukkulo?Fans show kootulle
> 
> 8 am show HF aayirunu


8AM show details available aayirunnu... It was shown as no seats booked. So I assumed that show got cancelled.

----------


## wayanadan

> *MasterPiece* Cochin Plexes Day 1 Collection 
> 
> ₹9.81 Lakhs [ 47 Shows ]
> Occupancy ~ 70.39%


നൈറ്റ് ഷോ നല്ല സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്

----------


## Viru

> 8AM show details available aayirunnu... It was shown as no seats booked. So I assumed that show got cancelled.


Njan aa showya kande hf aayirunu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## udaips

Carnival and Ashirvad track cheythirunno for MP?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Innale Night 11PM Booking Open Aayt Ithra Enkilum Kityallo...Faagyam


TVM mattulla single screens details kittille? - Peyad, Kattakkada, Kadinamkulam/Kazhakoottam, Venjaramoodu?

----------


## renjuus

Above average Opening..Night shows pick up aayi  :Good:

----------


## Sidharthan

> Carnival and Ashirvad track cheythirunno for MP?


Track cheytirunno?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Hk cinemas adym itta update 4 ahw aayrnu..pinne avdoru fansshw undyrnu ..so 5 aayi...6mathe shw ippo evdnu vannu...3rd shw kalicho???

----------


## shivankuty

Sadarana biggiesnu chyarula pole ulla updats vanillalo...carnival gmax ashirvad onnum vanilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aadu 2 First Day Cochin Mulites

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> TVM mattulla single screens details kittille? - Peyad, Kattakkada, Kadinamkulam/Kazhakoottam, Venjaramoodu?


Innale Track Cheyyaan Aarumillayirunu..Ellarum Busy...Kazhiyunnath Ellam Cheithu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Masterpiece

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @Bilalikka Rules and tracking team..Expecting 5 laks+ minimum for MP in next three days... :Yes3:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Night shows @ 98+%

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Vimaanam day 1

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks..
Vimanam, mayanadi, aana onnum track cheyyunnille?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Maayanadhi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aana

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Multi collection ellam split aai poyello.. Itrem releases illengil around 10 lakhs per day vechu kittendatha..

----------


## wayanadan

> Aadu 2 First Day Cochin Mulites
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


കിടു സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്

----------


## wayanadan

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ഇന്നലെയേക്കാളും മികച്ച സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadu 2 First Day Cochin Mulites
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


X'mas winner

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Sadarana biggiesnu chyarula pole ulla updats vanillalo...carnival gmax ashirvad onnum vanilla





> Praskathamaya chodyam..villain oke maximum track cheytirunnu..atha choyche..usually big Ms movie carnival track cheyyarundallo..elarum busy aayate kondano?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ellathum track cheyan thanne ayirunnu plan pakshe aa divasam vannappo ellavarum busy ayi... 
paraman veedu pani thirakkil anu... prince new shop thudangi athinte thirakkum... 
carnival athra eluppam alla... shows nte perumzha anu...

----------


## shivankuty

> ellathum track cheyan thanne ayirunnu plan pakshe aa divasam vannappo ellavarum busy ayi... 
> paraman veedu pani thirakkil anu... prince new shop thudangi athinte thirakkum... 
> carnival athra eluppam alla... shows nte perumzha anu...


K bro...understood...we know this s a heavy task

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 24, 2017*

1st week - Aadu 2 - 14
1st week - Aana Alaralodalaral - 13 
1st week - Masterpiece - 17
1st week - Mayanadhi - 11
1st week - Vimaanam - 13

4th week - Sadrishavakyam 24:29 - 1 (1, 2, 8 )**

6th week - Punyalan Private Limited - 1 (9, 11, 17, 26, 25)

14th week - Parava - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

*Run terminated last week*

12th week - Udaharanam Sujatha - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 8, 11)
8th week - Villain - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 12, 20, 33)
4th week - Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam - 12 (12, 17, 12)
1st week - Love Bonda - 2

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum

8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava

7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday

6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan

5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha

4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam

3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana

2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha

1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

> 


Kidu..super Saturday...Unfortunately kure release ullathu kondu kooduthal shows kittaan vakuppillaa.. :Moodoff:

----------


## Krish nair

Wht abt mp

----------


## renjuus

> Wht abt mp


Udan varum..Aadu nite shows okke nerathe sold out aayathu kondaanu vegam vannathu.. :Yes3:

----------


## HighnesS

> Udan varum..Aadu nite shows okke nerathe sold out aayathu kondaanu vegam vannathu..


Indirect chorikku spot ban anu @BangaloreaN. Ithokke kaanunnundallo alle😲


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Indirect chorikku spot ban anu @BangaloreaN. Ithokke kaanunnundallo alle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indirect choriyo.. :Ho:  njaan alojichittu polumillaathaa kaaryamaanu hei..oru karyam paranju koduthaalum chori aayi kanakkakkunnallo  :Homygod:  Nammalillee  :Scooter:

----------


## HighnesS

> indirect choriyo.. njaan alojichittu polumillaathaa kaaryamaanu hei..oru karyam paranju koduthaalum chori aayi kanakkakkunnallo  Nammalillee


🙂☺️...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

Nice chori

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Masterpiece

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Nice.. Occupency, collection and total viewers innalathethilum koodi....

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No raksha..ith eni pidicha kittillla ta 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


As I expected 5 lks today.Naleyum mattennalum 5lks sure aanu..occupancy decent...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


കിടു  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


:go*od: :.........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Vimaanam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Maayanadhi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aana...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Maayanadhi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


മൂന്നാം സ്ഥാനം

----------


## wayanadan

ആനയും വിമാനവും ആദ്യ ആഴ്ചയോടെ തീരുമാനമാകും

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Masterpiece aries

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## fkTrump

> 


Good work saathan and team

----------


## fkTrump

> 


Addu... The real master of mass

----------


## Krish nair

Wht abt mp

----------


## renjuus

> Wht abt mp


innu njaan choriyunnillaa.. :Zipit:  just kidding  :Laughing:  ippo varum

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Mayanadhi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Vimanam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Krish nair

ഞാൻ നിങ്ങളുടെ ഒരു മറുപടി ക്കു വേണ്ടി ചോദിച്ചതാ.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aana

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> ഞാൻ നിങ്ങളുടെ ഒരു മറുപടി ക്കു വേണ്ടി ചോദിച്ചതാ.....


nammalille.. :Laughing:  bro pinne quote cheythu post ittal namukku pettennu ariyaan pattum..Reply with quote press cheythal mathi instead of reply..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Masterpiece

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Mayanadhi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


സൂപ്പർ'......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Frm Tmrw Onwards

Aadu 17 Shws ( Big Screens'lek Maati)
Masterpiece 17 Shws
Mayanadhi 11 Shws
Aana 11 Shws
Vimanam 12 Shws

----------


## wayanadan

ആനക്ക് 2 ഷോ പോയി
വിമാനത്തിന് ഒന്നും

----------


## david john

Innum koode mp first undakolule multi

----------


## renjuus

> Frm Tmrw Onwards
> 
> Aadu 17 Shws ( Big Screens'lek Maati)
> Masterpiece 17 Shws
> Mayanadhi 11 Shws
> Aana 11 Shws
> Vimanam 12 Shws


good decision to increase aadu shows...innu cheythirunnel kurachu koode collection engu ponnene..

----------


## aamadmi

Aadu 18 shows undennu thonnunnu



> Frm Tmrw Onwards
> 
> Aadu 17 Shws ( Big Screens'lek Maati)
> Masterpiece 17 Shws
> Mayanadhi 11 Shws
> Aana 11 Shws
> Vimanam 12 Shws

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

> 


boxoffice hunter...poli..polii☺☺

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Krish nair

Wht abt mp

----------


## maryland

> boxoffice hunter...poli..polii☺☺
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


puli...puli ennalle uddheshichathu...?  :Flood:

----------


## Sidharthan

> puli...puli ennalle uddheshichathu...?


Hehe.. appreciate cheyteya. Epo chori mode alla..going for mayanadhi..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Wht abt mp


aadu okke uchakku thane booking full aaya kaaranam ittathaa..
MP-ude kaaryam waiting aanu... :Read:

----------


## renjuus

> 


Marana mass..last two days xtra shows koduthirunnengil ee level kittiyene.. veruthe 2-3 lakhs kalanju... :Hmmm:

----------


## renjuus

> Wht abt mp


 :Laughing:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan 16 shows alle ullu..one show missing aanallooo..typo aano.... :Thinking:

----------


## Krish nair

> 


അമ്പട രഞ്ജു കുട്ടാ.... കൊച്ചു കള്ളാ.....

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan 16 shows alle ullu..one show missing aanallooo..typo aano....


cinemax 5 shows undu... total 17 shows...

----------


## renjuus

> cinemax 5 shows undu... total 17 shows...


so collection correct aanu..5 inu pakaram 4 ittu enne ullu alle..ok.. :Thnku:

----------


## renjuus

> അമ്പട രഞ്ജു കുട്ടാ.... കൊച്ചു കള്ളാ.....


padichu poyallooo... :Biggrin:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Aadu 2 1 more show added from tomorrow #ekm multi

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


Updated...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Band:  86%

----------


## wayanadan

ഷാജി പാപ്പാൻ കിടു

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aries 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

HF shows kittilla ennurappaaya kondaano 98%+ show ennokke ittirikkunnathu...?
misleading.... :Read:

----------


## Thomachayan

@Saathan carnival cinemaslm multiplexeslm bms ticket sale close aayi kazhnjtm counter sales nadthule...appo vittupovna tickts pinne screenshot edkmbo bmsil varmo???

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## vickyfire

> 


Thakarthu thimirthu...paappan mass

----------


## maryland

100 HF adikkaan povunna adutha film..
Jayasurya's first, I think... :Read:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## SachinMammookka

Kidukki thimirthu polichu.... innum 80% above undallo... better than TGF I believe? 





>

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Good collection..itrem expect cheytila..holding well

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## Sidharthan

> Mayaanadhi


Nyc..wat a beautiful movie..well written..deserves a hit status

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Final Collection Cheriya Maatamund
Mukalil Itta 3 Movies.....Aa Change Nalathethinte koode update aavum

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Mike

MP nalla occupancy vanallo.. 70 % ayirnnu pratheelshichathu.. 

Anyways good...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


മാസ്റ്റർ സ്റ്റഡിയാണ്

----------


## wayanadan

> kidukki thimirthu polichu.... Innum 80% above undallo... Better than tgf i believe?


ഫൈനൽ കളക്ഷൻ tgf  നേടിയത് വരില്ല

----------


## sachin

> Good collection..itrem expect cheytila..holding well
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


degrading pora kooduthal shakthamakkendiyirikunnu kottayathokke theaterinu munnil ninnu familiesine oodichu vidunnnu enna news kandu athu pole multiyude frontilum varumayirikkum alle  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

മായാനദി ??

----------


## Don David

> മായാനദി ??


3.10

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> ഫൈനൽ കളക്ഷൻ tgf  നേടിയത് വരില്ല


Athu varillayirikkum number of shows kuravalle, still nokkam occupancy is good

----------


## wayanadan

> 3.10
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


 :Good:  ......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aadu2

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Aadu2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thakarpan pokku aanello.. Jayasurya's 2nd one crore movie on the cards.. Kollaam..  :Thumbup:

----------


## Balram

> Aadu2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



pillers etteduthu alle...  :Good:

----------


## Thomachayan

> Aadu2
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Till 74hf🙏🙏

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

Mp എവിടെ ??

----------


## wayanadan

ആട് നാളെ mp യെ മറികടക്കും

----------


## Raja Sha

ആട് ഒരു തരംഗമായി മറുകയാണല്ലോ..

----------


## SachinMammookka

Expecting something Btn 65-70 range occupancy in multis for MP

Kooduthal enthu vannalum double  happy

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aana

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Vimanam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Mayanadhi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Masterpiece

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good holding well.... oru 75% vannirunel nannayirunnu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Innale muthal aadu aries track cheyyan thudangi...ithrayum nannay perform cheyyunna padathinte aries colln nokathe irikan patunnilla....thudakam muthale track cheythillayirunu...athu kond first 4 days colln annu kalichirunnu screen'nte 90 to max occupancy % vechaanu colln eduthath...innum innaleyum track cheythu..iniyangot continue cheyyum

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## madhavankutti

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yesterday HF shows 42 ayirunnu innu 41 any changes

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Yesterday HF shows 42 ayirunnu innu 41 any changes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Innale kurach nerathe aanu colln eduthath....athu kond q cinemas n pan last shws eduthu....final status nokiyapol kurach seats hf miss aay...late night ath edit cheythu

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Innale muthal aadu aries track cheyyan thudangi...ithrayum nannay perform cheyyunna padathinte aries colln nokathe irikan patunnilla....thudakam muthale track cheythillayirunu...athu kond first 4 days colln annu kalichirunnu screen'nte 90 to max occupancy % vechaanu colln eduthath...innum innaleyum track cheythu..iniyangot continue cheyyum
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good work !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

MP steady aaitu pokunnu..  :Thumbup:  Good competition from Aadu and Mayanadhi as well.. Vimanam & Aana veenu kazhinju.. Anyways, MP is all set to cross 50K by this weekend. 70K vare pokumaairikum.. Lets see...

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> MP steady aaitu pokunnu..  Good competition from Aadu and Mayanadhi as well.. Vimanam & Aana veenu kazhinju.. Anyways, MP is all set to cross 50K by this weekend. 70K vare pokumaairikum.. Lets see...


Ningal enthanu bhai MP threadil active avathathu.....

----------


## wayanadan

*M P 70%   ......*

----------


## wayanadan

> Mayanadhi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ningal enthanu bhai MP threadil active avathathu.....


edaki edaki postunnondu..

----------


## SachinMammookka

expecting more than 70% today for MP

----------


## USTHAAD

innathe updates vararayille? ??

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Guys...innu ravile muthal Q Cinemas error aayirunu !! So innathe Q cinemas collection last 2 days avg eduthanu cheythitullath....Q cinemas contact cheythappol shows nadakunnund,server issue aanennanu paranjath !

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Aadu 2

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## perumal

72% undale mp  :Yeye:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Aadu 2  :salut:  will easily cross 1 crore without cinepolis.. MP - going steady (expecting to cross 50 lakhs by Sunday).. Mayanadhi - super pickup and sure long run in multies  :Thumbup:

----------


## SachinMammookka

Holding well as expected, Friday around 80% varum ennu thonnunnu 




>

----------


## Saathan

Q updated...

----------


## Saathan

*AADU 2 - ARIESPLEX 

all shows in in big screen...

*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Band:  *kurachu kaalam multyil ee nadi undakum*

----------


## wayanadan

*MP 70% *

----------


## fkTrump

> 


Njandu..... 👌

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Cinepolis ondelum Ezra heavy aanello.. Is it 2nd biggest after Puli or Bahubali?

----------


## udaips

> Cinepolis ondelum Ezra heavy aanello.. Is it 2nd biggest after Puli or Bahubali?


Bahubali 1.43 in 7days...!!!
Dangal 1.22 in 7days as there is no Malayalam relases at that time...
Puli 94.5 in 7 days or rather 6.5 days due to a Hartal on 7th day... 
Ezra now the third highest 1st week grosser..

----------


## madhavankutti

> Masterpiece
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Pvr gold evening show onnude check cheyuo itil already 50 tickets booked anu

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Q Cinemas Error  :Doh:  Friday Screen Sadharana Change Aavarund....Screen Karyam Ariyathe Avg Polum Edukaan Patilla...So Multi Colln Ellathinteyum Nale  :Ok:

----------


## wayanadan

*enthu patti  oru padathintteyum updates kanunnillallo*

----------


## maryland

> *enthu patti  oru padathintteyum updates kanunnillallo*



 :Read:  :Read: 



> Q Cinemas Error  Friday Screen Sadharana Change Aavarund....Screen Karyam Ariyathe Avg Polum Edukaan Patilla...So Multi Colln Ellathinteyum Nale

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Cinepolis ondelum Ezra heavy aanello.. Is it 2nd biggest after Puli or Bahubali?


Puli 2016 aanu.

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*kandilla ...............*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 31, 2017*

2nd week - Aadu 2 - 20 (14)**
2nd week - Aana Alaralodalaral - 7 (13) 
2nd week - Masterpiece - 14 (17)
2nd week - Mayanadhi - 12 (11)
2nd week - Vimaanam - 8 (13)

7th week - Punyalan Private Limited - 1 (1, 9, 11, 17, 26, 25)

15th week - Parava - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

*Run terminated last week*

4th week - Sadrishavakyam 24:29 - 1 (1, 2, 8 )

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum

8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava

7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday

6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan

5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha

4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam

3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana

2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha

1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Aadu 2

----------


## renjuus

btw @Saathan and team innalathe multi collection Q cinemasile average eduthu post cheyyaamo???

----------


## Saathan

> btw @Saathan and team innalathe multi collection Q cinemasile average eduthu post cheyyaamo???


Aadu innathe oru 20 seats kurachu eduthu....

----------


## renjuus

> Aadu innathe oru 20 seats kurachu eduthu....


Thanks bro for the confirmation.. :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan

*Addu2 - Ariesplex*

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## Saathan

Mayanadhi

----------


## renjuus

Mayanadi has collected more than MP today in multies. :salut:  Good WOM..Multy hit 4 sure.. :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## fkTrump

Thanks @Saathan xavier

----------


## wayanadan

*innathode 50L ......*

----------


## USTHAAD

> *Addu2 - Ariesplex*


kidu.
chance for first Non Mohanlal film to cross 1cr gross from aries

----------


## Villain

Ezra ethrayanu gross ? Kochi multi ?

----------


## Thomachayan

> Ezra ethrayanu gross ? Kochi multi ?


2.2cr+ engnda

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

...................................

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ALEXI

> 


2 cr adikkuvo ee pokku poyaal... :Namichu:

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan cinemaxil aake 1 tkt aanu pokaathirunnathu..pakshe 2 HF showse ullu..3 varendathalle???

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 2 cr adikkuvo ee pokku poyaal...


Cinepolis close cheythathinu shesham ethelum movie 2 crore adicho.. Ippozhathe highest Njandukal aano after cinepolis closed?

----------


## Thomachayan

> 2 cr adikkuvo ee pokku poyaal...


10 days avg 99%🙏🙏🙏🙏

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Cinepolis close cheythathinu shesham ethelum movie 2 crore adicho.. Ippozhathe highest Njandukal aano after cinepolis closed?


Illa adichittilla...highest njandu thanne

----------


## renjuus

> Cinepolis close cheythathinu shesham ethelum movie 2 crore adicho.. Ippozhathe highest Njandukal aano after cinepolis closed?


aanennaanu thonnunnathu..cinepolis close cheytha shesham Njandu,RL & Punyalan mathramaanu 1 cr ethiyathu ennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


8.07L Aanu Innatheth..Cheriya Correction Und !!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> @Saathan cinemaxil aake 1 tkt aanu pokaathirunnathu..pakshe 2 HF showse ullu..3 varendathalle???


3 und...corrected

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Maya nadi kiduvaanalloo..95%... :Namichu:  :Namichu:  expecting a final of around 65Lakhs+

----------


## Saathan

> Maya nadi kiduvaanalloo..95%... expecting a final of around 65Lakhs+


solo release anekil 1cr kittiyenne....

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Masterpiece


Crossed 50 lakhs in cochin multis, great 👍🏻

----------


## DILEESH

> Masterpiece


Pan il oru 23seats kooduthal anallo

https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...01#!seatlayout
https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...96#!seatlayout

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

MP update cheythittundu  :Good:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Masterpiece


Expected to do better on Saturday and Sunday. Multiplex 60 - 65 lakhs'il othungumo.. let's see..

----------


## wayanadan

*mayanadi*

----------


## Sreekuttan

> Expected to do better on Saturday and Sunday. Multiplex 60 - 65 lakhs'il othungumo.. let's see..




Next 12 days oru considerable aayitulla big releases illalloo.... so oru 25 lakhs collect cheyyille masterpiece...??

----------


## Thomachayan

> Next 12 days oru considerable aayitulla big releases illalloo.... so oru 25 lakhs collect cheyyille masterpiece...??


Eeda & dwinji moola will release this friday...mayanadhi & aadu doing well im multies...appo mattu filmsnte shw aayrkm ath edkuka...frday aavmbo lessthan 10 avm...nxt frday pongal release varm..appo 3-4 shws aavm..with that 75 lacs s not possble...lets see

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## nithinck

Ente oru cheriya doubt aanu.. I'm a new member here..
Multiolex track cheyyumpobbooked seats nte base ul alle collection kanikkuka...? Appo counter vazhi show thudangunnathinu munpu sale aakunna tickets details engane kittum ?
Athu include cheyyarille ?

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

50+ Lakhs from Ariesplex....

----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  *sunday pole thanne ....*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*adutha sunday 1 CR*

----------


## chandru

Aadu may cross even 2cr!!!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Ariesplex*

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

Masterpiece?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## SachinMammookka

Collection kurachu drop undu innu.... next 2 days 50% vechu poyal happy 





>

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*70 lakhil othungum ...*

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## Saathan

Aadu2

----------


## Saathan

Aadu - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## wayanadan

*mayanadi *

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Saathan

Aaadu 2 Cochi

----------


## Saathan

Maya

----------


## vipi

Eeda - Day 1




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## Saathan

Aadu - Ariesplex

----------


## BOSCO

> Masterpiece


16th day alle

----------


## BOSCO

Innalathe MP collection kandillalo

----------


## SachinMammookka

oru theerumanam aayi.... nere chovve plan cheythu irakki irunnel oru 75-80 lakhs ethiyene 




> Masterpiece

----------


## BOSCO

> Masterpiece


Ee orale vachokke show nadakkuo...pancinemasil show nadanno

----------


## renjuus

> Ee orale vachokke show nadakkuo...pancinemasil show nadanno


enthaayirikkum angerude avastha.. :Ho: .Njan 5-6 per maathramulla show kandittundu. :Ahupinne:   ente oru doubt aarengilum veruthe oru ticket online book cheythathaayirikkum..0 ozhivaakaan..Ippo athokke valya sambhavangal aanallo... :Doh:

----------


## firecrown

> enthaayirikkum angerude avastha...Njan 5-6 per maathramulla show kandittundu.  ente oru doubt aarengilum veruthe oru ticket online book cheythathaayirikkum..0 ozhivaakaan..Ippo athokke valya sambhavangal aanallo...


gulfilokke sthiram sambhavam aanu...KRK ennu parayunna reviewer ravile aanu padathinu pokaru...mikka padangalkkum anger mathrame kanoo

----------


## wayanadan

> Maya


*75 % *

----------


## USTHAAD

> Aaadu 2 Cochi


Innu 1cr adikkuo????

----------


## ABE

> Innu 1cr adikkuo????


No Doubt......1-1.25 cr. ethum hold cheythal

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 7, 2018*

1st week - Diwanjimoola - 15
1st week - Eeda - 12

3rd week - Aadu 2 - 17 (20, 14)**
3rd week - Aana Alaralodalaral - 1 (7, 13) 
3rd week - Masterpiece - 7 (14, 17)
3rd week - Mayanadhi - 11 (12, 11)
3rd week - Vimaanam - 4 (8, 13)

*Run terminated last week*

7th week - Punyalan Private Limited - 1 (1, 9, 11, 17, 26, 25)
15th week - Parava - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 4, 6, 12, 12, 14, 23)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

Loading...

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Thomachayan

> 


Expecting final 1.6cr gross

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Aadu - Ariesplex

----------


## Thomachayan

> Aadu - Ariesplex


Innu rate diffrnce ilae??..so gross kurchude varthlae

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi - 50 Lakhs  :Clapping:

----------


## Saathan

> Innu rate diffrnce ilae??..so gross kurchude varthlae
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


done  :Good:

----------


## Thomachayan

> Aadu - Ariesplex


70lacs😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## haidin mammookka

Masterpiece?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## fkTrump

> Masterpiece


Money spinner....👌

----------


## maryland

Pan Cinemas-il 2400% varddhana... :Gathering:

----------


## Sanchaari

> Pan Cinemas-il 2400% varddhana...


WOW...RECORD.. :Grin:

----------


## renjuus

> Pan Cinemas-il 2400% varddhana...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  odukkathe pick up aanallo... :Laughing:

----------


## Sreekuttan

> Masterpiece


Final gross 65 adikkumo...?

----------


## renjuus

> Final gross 65 adikkumo...?


65 possible aanu..Innum around 1.3-1.5 varm..next 4 days 2l chance und.that will bring close to 65..65-66 okke varaan chanceundu...

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Mayaanadhi - 50 Lakhs


Aadu2nekkal % undallo Mayanadhi
Ithil ninnum enthu manasilakkam....😂

----------


## Thomachayan

> Aadu2nekkal % undallo Mayanadhi
> Ithil ninnum enthu manasilakkam....😂


Masterpiece bb ennu alae??😎😎

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aadu2nekkal % undallo Mayanadhi
> Ithil ninnum enthu manasilakkam....


MaterPiece vaikathe 3rd aavum ennu manassilakkam.

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Masterpiece bb ennu alae??😎😎
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


Enthuva thomicha..... 
Ippozhum udechidadu manassilayille...kashtam

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Pazhaya alayittu pokku pinnottanallo

----------


## Thomachayan

> Enthuva thomicha..... 
> Ippozhum udechidadu manassilayille...kashtam


Money spinner??😆😆

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> MaterPiece vaikathe 3rd aavum ennu manassilakkam.


Ithuvare onnum manassilayilleee.🤔🤔🤔

----------


## renjuus

> Ithuvare onnum manassilayilleee.樂樂樂


Ningal thane parayu...veruthe banglivine buddhimuttikaathe... :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Ningal thane parayu...veruthe banglivine buddhimuttikaathe...


Ethiyo???
Ningal ee avathar mattaruthu ketto
Ranjuss ennu kelkkumbol  ithanu ormavarunnadu....

----------


## renjuus

> Ethiyo???
> Ningal ee avathar mattaruthu ketto
> Ranjuss ennu kelkkumbol  ithanu ormavarunnadu....


nammude trademark avatars undu...ithokke kurachu timene ulluuu... :Scooter:

----------


## wayanadan

*aadu 1 cr 

mayanadi .5 cr*

----------


## renjuus

> *aadu 1 cr 
> 
> mayanadi .5 cr*


*MP .6 cr*

----------


## maryland

> odukkathe pick up aanallo...


pazhakum thorum veeryam koodum... :Secret:

----------


## fkTrump

> Money spinner??😆😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


Eniyum spinn cheithaal chorra varum

----------


## maryland

> *MP .6 cr*


villain 17 days was .73  :Read:

----------


## ABE

> villain 17 days was .73


Chori...........katta chori allathenthu.......... :Cheerleader:

----------


## wayanadan

> *MP .6 cr*


*nammal athinu .7cr thanne pratheekshichulloo*

----------


## renjuus

> *nammal athinu .7cr thanne pratheekshichulloo*


70 aavatte ennu prateekshikkunnu... :Yes3:

----------


## renjuus

Cleared the thread.pls continue the discussion if u want, in fan fight thread...

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan @Bilalikka Rules @ParamasivaM innu multi updates threadil ittitillaa..twitteril kandu..Pls post the same here also...

----------


## Saathan

Aadu

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi  (Sun 7th)

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## wayanadan

:Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader: 


> 70 aavatte ennu prateekshikkunnu...

----------


## wayanadan

> Mayaanadhi  (Sun 7th)


*mpye pinnilaakkum*

----------


## maryland

> *mpye pinnilaakkum*


by next weekend... :Read:

----------


## Saathan

Aadu - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Aadu Cochi

----------


## Thomachayan

> Aadu Cochi


😍😍😍😍👍👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Maya

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Masterpiece


Hold cheythal ithupole weekendil nalla collection kittum. Proper marketing undayirunnenkil almost 1 crore touch cheythene.

----------


## Saathan

Aadu

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## Saathan

Masterpiece

----------


## Saathan

Aadu - Cochi

----------


## Saathan

Aadu - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Maya

----------


## Saathan

TSK - Cochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

*Sketch* - Cochin Multi

----------


## Saathan

Daivame Kaithozham K.Kumar Akanam

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

Aaadu 2 - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 14, 2018*

1st week - Daivame Kaithozham - 10
1st week - Queen - 14

2nd week - Diwanjimoola - 1 (15) **
2nd week - Eeda - 2 (12)

4th week - Aadu 2 - 13 (17, 20, 14)
4th week - Masterpiece - 1 (7, 14, 17)
4th week - Mayanadhi - 10 (11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

3rd week - Aana Alaralodalaral - 1 (7, 13)
3rd week - Vimaanam - 4 (8, 13) 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

Loading...

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

:Bossman:  ....

----------


## Saathan

King da  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## Saathan

Sketch

----------


## Saathan

DKKK

----------


## Saathan

aadu 2

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Masterpiece

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

Mayanadhi masterine malathi adichalle multiyill...

----------


## Saathan

.......................

----------


## Saathan

Sketch

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

Aadu 2

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## Saathan

DKKK - Sunday

----------


## Saathan

Aadu 2 - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

TSK - Aries

----------


## Saathan

Sketch - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

Sketch



.

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## Saathan

Aadu 2

----------


## Saathan

Mayaanadhi

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## maryland

Aadu
HF Shows: 197*
Grand Total Collection: 1.43* Cr
Total Shows: 458*
 :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

@Saathan valiya numbers onnum add aai kaanilla, still MP multi idaamo?

----------


## maryland

> @Saathan valiya numbers onnum add aai kaanilla, still MP multi idaamo?


1 show okke ulla padathinu enthinaa collection nokkunnathu..?
athum status valare mosham... :Moodoff:

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan valiya numbers onnum add aai kaanilla, still MP multi idaamo?


1 show alle athum morning show atha idathe... 

15th - 36.5%
16th - 39.8%
17th - 25.6%

----------


## firecrown

2017 year end report for kochi multies post cheythittundo?

I would like to see two tables:

1. films sorted by number of viewers
2. films sorted by grand total collection

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## Saathan

Aadu

----------


## Saathan

Mayaa

----------


## Saathan



----------


## fkTrump

> Aadu


Fastest 1.5cr without cinepo. That too less than 30days ...
Mass Aadu....

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Fastest 1.5cr without cinepo. That too less than 30days ...
> Mass Aadu....


Pazhaya padangal undu. Premam 2cr in 24 days cinepolis illathe.

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 21, 2018*

1st week - Carbon - 17
1st week - Shikkari Shambhu - 14

2nd week - Daivame Kaithozham - 1 (10) **
2nd week - Queen - 20 (14)

3rd week - Diwanjimoola - 1 (1, 15)
3rd week - Eeda - 2 (2, 12)

5th week - Aadu 2 - 10 (13, 17, 20, 14)
5th week - Masterpiece - 1 (1, 7, 14, 17)
5th week - Mayanadhi - 8 (10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

None 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

Loading...

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Queen

----------


## Saathan

Carbon

----------


## Saathan

Shikkari Shambu

----------


## Saathan

TSK

----------


## Saathan

*Aadu - 1.52 CR*  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

*Mayaanadhi - 80 Lakhs*

----------


## Thomachayan

> *Aadu - 1.52 CR*


Great

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

> 


1 lakh viewers in 31 days   :Thumbup1:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Thomachayan

Cochin Multiplexes Show Count Thursday 

#Padmaavat 29sh

#Queen 15sh

#Carbon 15sh

#ShikkariShambu 10sh

#Aadu2 8sh

#Mayaanadhi 7sh

#ThaanaaSerndhaKoottam 3sh

#Eeda 2sh

#TigerZindaHai 1sh

#JumanjiWelcomeToTheJungle : 1sh

#DiwanjiMoolaGrandPrix 1sh

#ThePost : 1sh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Padmaavat

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Street Lights




Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Religious monk

> 


Heavy  :Band:  :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


16/20 houseful shows...
perfect base for the 1st blockbuster of 2018
all the best appuuu....
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

Aadhi - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Street Light - Ariesplex

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Street Light - Ariesplex


 :Drum:  :Drum: Carnival Cinemas Trivandrum Sports Hub Collections aarum track cheyyunnille ?

----------


## USTHAAD

> Aadhi - Ariesplex


Approx 10lks gross on day1 from tvm city alone allee...
Massive Opening
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Street Light - Ariesplex


*kiduuuuuuuuuuuuu*

----------


## jeeva

Heavy block buster.....

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 28, 2018*

1st week - Aadhi - 20
1st week - Street Lights - 17

2nd week - Carbon - 11 (17) **
2nd week - Shikkari Shambhu - 8 (14)

3rd week - Queen - 10 (20, 14)

6th week - Aadu 2 - 2 (10, 13, 17, 20, 14)
6th week - Mayanadhi - 3 (8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

2nd week - Daivame Kaithozham - 1 (10)
3rd week - Diwanjimoola - 1 (1, 15)
3rd week - Eeda - 2 (2, 12)
5th week - Masterpiece - 1 (1, 7, 14, 17)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## fkTrump

> *Show Count on Sunday, Jan 28, 2018*
> 
> 1st week - Aadhi - 20
> 1st week - Street Lights - 17
> 
> 2nd week - Carbon - 11 (17) **
> 2nd week - Shikkari Shambhu - 8 (14)
> 
> 3rd week - Queen - 10 (20, 14)
> ...


Dude.... 2017 top runner was nnoi... Although it was valipikkal .. movie ran more weeks with 1 show

----------


## firecrown

> Dude.... 2017 top runner was nnoi... Although it was valipikkal .. movie ran more weeks with 1 show


i am counting only number of weeks with more than 3 shows/day....nnoi ran for 13 weeks out of which 8 weeks with only 1 show/day

----------


## Saathan

*Day 2 - Friday*

----------


## Saathan

Aadhi

----------


## shivankuty

> Aadhi


1cr adikumayrkm

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> Carnival Cinemas Trivandrum Sports Hub Collections aarum track cheyyunnille ?


track cheyunnundu  :Yes:

----------


## Saathan

Street Light

----------


## Saathan

Aadhi - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> Street Light


 Wom negative ano...???
Shokam aanallo...

----------


## USTHAAD

> Aadhi


Innum oru 98-99% pratheekshikkam...
Good going....
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## renjuus

> track cheyunnundu


pinne enthaado post cheyyaathathu  :Kannilkuthu:   :Laughing:

----------


## Religious monk

> Street Light


Disaster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Street Light


Least preferred aaya Q cinema il 5 shows...
Maximum aalu kerunna PVR il 4 um..
Athum day time aano aavo

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

saathan and FK tracking team kolamass.. :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> saathan and FK tracking team kolamass..


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Saathan

Aadhi - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Pamaavat

----------


## Saathan

Aadu 1cr @ Ariesplex  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

Mayaavadhi

----------


## renjuus

> Aadu 1cr @ Ariesplex


fantastic achievement.Brhamaanda filmsaaya PM and Bahubali maathram achieve cheytha kaaryam... :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Don David

> Pamaavat


 :Band:  it's a brilliant movie !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Mayaavadhi


Is there any slight chance of 1 cr

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Padmavat polikkuvaanallo

----------


## Antonio

12 lakhs in 25 more days -possible, if they are not reducing shows

----------


## Saathan

Aadhi

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Padmaavat

----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> Aadhi


Good going....
1cr adikkatte....
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Light ananju...

----------


## maryland

> Light ananju...


athinu ningade manassil enthinaa ithra aadhi..?  :Eek:

----------


## silverscreenfan

Bookmyshow ee padathinu vere paniyum tharunnundo ennu oru samsayam. Ippol open cheythu nokkiyappol mostly second show mathrame available ayi kanikkunnullu for booking. Bakki time show okke sold out aanu kanikkunnathu.

----------


## shivankuty

> Bookmyshow ee padathinu vere paniyum tharunnundo ennu oru samsayam. Ippol open cheythu nokkiyappol mostly second show mathrame available ayi kanikkunnullu for booking. Bakki time show okke sold out aanu kanikkunnathu.


Ath shows cancel chyunatha....min ithra aalilathe shows nadthya nashtmlae...q cinemas athkondyrm inellam soldout ennu kanchknath...inle 7% aayrnlo

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Mayaavadhi


*1 cr adikkaan chance  illa*

----------


## Unnikvtm

> 



Kuravanalloo? Hope it picks up in coming days.

----------


## maryland

> *1 cr adikkaan chance  illa*


12 weeks koode kalippichaal... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

> 


bro Q rate innu kuravallee..athu consider cheythittundo???

----------


## mission impossible

> 


Q entha only 1 show?
Cancelled ayathanenkkil status kittillallo? Status kittiyirunu "SS undu", link SL thread ilum Fanfight thread ilum ittirunnu

----------


## Saathan

> bro Q rate innu kuravallee..athu consider cheythittundo???


illa  :Doh: 



> Q entha only 1 show?
> Cancelled ayathanenkkil status kittillallo? Status kittiyirunu "SS undu", link SL thread ilum Fanfight thread ilum ittirunnu


let me check...

----------


## mission impossible

> illa 
> 
> 
> let me check...


2.50 https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...65#!seatlayout
5.20 https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...66#!seatlayout

ee 2 link ippozhum exire ayittilla

----------


## mission impossible

> 


Bro Pan 512 seats booked ayirunnu, please cross check.

----------


## Saathan

> Bro Pan 512 seats booked ayirunnu, please cross check.


11pm show 127 seats anu.... screen mari !!




> 2.50 https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...65#!seatlayout
> 5.20 https://in.bookmyshow.com/bookticket...66#!seatlayout
> 
> ee 2 link ippozhum exire ayittilla


5.20 okke duck akan chance valare kuravanu... wed shows kazhinjale parayan pattu...

----------


## mission impossible

> 11pm show 127 seats anu.... screen mari !!
> 
> 
> 
> 5.20 okke duck akan chance valare kuravanu... wed shows kazhinjale parayan pattu...


SS

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## mission impossible

> 11pm show 127 seats anu.... screen mari !!
> 
> 
> 
> 5.20 okke duck akan chance valare kuravanu... wed shows kazhinjale parayan pattu...


Pan screen mariyittilla, see tomorrow show


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Pan screen mariyittilla, see tomorrow show
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


nalathe screen nokkiyano innathe collection edukkunne  :Doh: 

innu ee screen il Padmaavati anu kaliche...

----------


## silverscreenfan

> Ath shows cancel chyunatha....min ithra aalilathe shows nadthya nashtmlae...q cinemas athkondyrm inellam soldout ennu kanchknath...inle 7% aayrnlo
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


What you are saying is unacceptable. How do they know that for a show still hours left nobody will book and so decide early that they will cancel. To me it looked like they don't want anyone to book for that upcoming shows except for the late second shows which clearly is not a favorable situation for any movie be it aadhi or street light. They should keep it open as usual.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> What you are saying is unacceptable. How do they know that for a show still hours left nobody will book and so decide early that they will cancel. To me it looked like they don't want anyone to book for that upcoming shows except for the late second shows which clearly is not a favorable situation for any movie be it aadhi or street light. They should keep it open as usual.


Strategy may be to close booking for a lower demand movie and replace that show with another higher demand movie.
For they they should cancel and rearrange well in advance, so that people get time to book and reach the theatre.
As you can see, Streetlights shows reduced from 17 to 13 yesterday.

----------


## Saathan

> 5.20 okke duck akan chance valare kuravanu... wed shows kazhinjale parayan pattu...


*Today 31st 
Q Cinemas* 
09:50 AM - Duck
12:20 PM - 22 Seats 
02:50 PM - 44 Seats 
05:20 PM - 15 Seats 
07:50 PM - 41 Seats

----------


## Antonio

Aadhi vannilla.....

----------


## dr ms

> Aadhi vannilla.....


Aadhi vaarathathin ningalkk antha etra aadhi😄

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> *Today 31st 
> Q Cinemas* 
> 09:50 AM - Duck
> 12:20 PM - 22 Seats 
> 02:50 PM - 44 Seats 
> 05:20 PM - 15 Seats 
> 07:50 PM - 41 Seats


5 show ennittum kodukkunna avarde manassu athu nammal kaanathe pokaruthu..athum 3 day time shows

----------


## Antonio

> Aadhi vaarathathin ningalkk antha etra aadhi😄
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Ippo multi first  report Aadhi Alle varunnath??
Athinte oru aaddhiya...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Phantom 369

Bhaagamatie Multiplexil Nalla performance anallo ath track cheyunile??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Good going

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Saturday 50lks
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## drishyan

> 


ആദിയുടെ അത്ര തന്നെ കളക്ഷന്ന്* EKM multi-yil പത്മാവതിക്കും... that's surprising. Ofcourse, 3d charges oru factor aanu...

----------


## Unnikvtm

> 



It's quite surprising that Aadhi is performing very low at Ariesplex ( 50 lakhs kittan polum chance kuravanu ) while its performing quite well at Kochi multiplexes.Usually lalettan films collect big at Tvm ,but this one is a disappointment. I feel that Pranav should visit some thetres and do promotion like Jayasuriya did for Aadu 2.

----------


## drishyan

> It's quite surprising that Aadhi is performing very low at Ariesplex ( 50 lakhs kittan polum chance kuravanu ) while its performing quite well at Kochi multiplexes.Usually lalettan films collect big at Tvm ,but this one is a disappointment. I feel that Pranav should visit some thetres and do promotion like Jayasuriya did for Aadu 2.


Sreekumar and New-lum undallo.... Aries ticket charge kooduthal aayathinaal normal families okke new aanu prefer cheyuka ennu thonnunnu.
Cochin and Aries 7 days collections nokkumbol interesting aayi thonni (ofcourse festival season collection also to be considered.

Cochin Multiplex (7 days)
Aadhi - 42,60,892
Villain - 46,42,128
Velipadinte pusthakam - 43,68,728
Mersal - 48,10,044
Masterpiece - 37,20,435
Aadu2 - 39,37,025

Aries - 
Aadu 2 (7 days) - 28,24,310
Aadhi (7 days) - 23,15,125
Villain (17 days) - 50,97,908

----------


## Antonio

Kochi kkarae pole multi life style Tvm vannu thudangunne ulloo

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Kochi kkarae pole multi life style Tvm vannu thudangunne ulloo


Not becuase of that ..Aadu 2 ellam continuos housefull shows undayirunu even in week days ..Bahubali 2 collection is record in Ariesplex. It collected more than any other theatre in India.Pinne Aadhi has mixed WOM and not only in multies even in other theatres in tvm it's not house full.If the film wom is fully positive the screens will be full..pinne kochi multies ellam cheruthanu except PVR ..Cinemax,Pan Cinemas and Q cinemas ellam 4 screen combined seating capacity Areisplex Audi 1 nu mathram undu

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Sreekumar and New-lum undallo.... Aries ticket charge kooduthal aayathinaal normal families okke new aanu prefer cheyuka ennu thonnunnu.
> Cochin and Aries 7 days collections nokkumbol interesting aayi thonni (ofcourse festival season collection also to be considered.
> 
> Cochin Multiplex (7 days)
> Aadhi - 42,60,892
> Villain - 46,42,128
> Velipadinte pusthakam - 43,68,728
> Mersal - 48,10,044
> Masterpiece - 37,20,435
> ...


Aadu 2 was in small screens in Ariesplex for the first day ..They changed it to Audi 1 from second day only..That's why there is comparitelvely less collection for Aadu 2 for fist week. Aashi got Audi 1 from first day itself and with no major releases today it will get Audi 1 for next week also

----------


## Antonio

> Not becuase of that ..Aadu 2 ellam continuos housefull shows undayirunu even in week days ..Bahubali 2 collection is record in Ariesplex. It collected more than any other theatre in India.Pinne Aadhi has mixed WOM and not only in multies even in other theatres in tvm it's not house full.If the film wom is fully positive the screens will be full..pinne kochi multies ellam cheruthanu except PVR ..Cinemax,Pan Cinemas and Q cinemas ellam 4 screen combined seating capacity Areisplex Audi 1 nu mathram undu


Lalettan fort Tvm , Pranav fort Kochi...

----------


## Antonio

Aries il Aadhiyude lesham thalarcha first day il ninne prakadamanu...athrem ticket rate payyans nu thangaan paadalle...Family thanne keranam, family ude occupancy aanu ippol Ulla percentage.... payyans Wil go to Sreekumar, new etc...

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Aries il Aadhiyude lesham thalarcha first day il ninne prakadamanu...athrem ticket rate payyans nu thangaan paadalle...Family thanne keranam, family ude occupancy aanu ippol Ulla percentage.... payyans Wil go to Sreekumar, new etc...


Agree.I think people prefer New theatre to Sreekumar due to better facilities at similar prize..It's high time that the threatres like Sreekumar/Sreevishakh,Dhanya/Ramya and Ajantha undergo renovation and become like New or Kripa.

----------


## drishyan

> Aadu 2 was in small screens in Ariesplex for the first day ..They changed it to Audi 1 from second day only..That's why there is comparitelvely less collection for Aadu 2 for fist week. Aashi got Audi 1 from first day itself and with no major releases today it will get Audi 1 for next week also


Aadu-2 First week collection Aadhiyekkal kooduthal aanu (TVM Aries)

----------


## Saathan

*Hey Jude*

----------


## USTHAAD

> Aadu-2 First week collection Aadhiyekkal kooduthal aanu (TVM Aries)


Vacation nte advantage koodi kitty AADU nu...
Elladathum AADU vere level ayrunnu...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 4, 2018*

1st week - Hey Jude - 19

2nd week - Aadhi - 21 (20) **
2nd week - Street Lights - 4 (17)

3rd week - Carbon - 6 (11, 17)
3rd week - Shikkari Shambhu - 4 (8, 14)

4th week - Queen - 4 (10, 20, 14)

7th week - Aadu 2 - 1 (2, 10, 13, 17, 20, 14)
7th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda
*
**Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Nale 60lks cross cheyyum
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Nale 60lks cross cheyyum


1cr adikumo ??

----------


## shivankuty

> 1cr adikumo ??


Ath sure alae...

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> 1cr adikumo ??


Doubt aanu, but chance illathilla....
Adichal double happy....
Arangettam enthayalum pwolichhu...
Perfect Start
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 1cr adikumo ??


1.3cr vare kittendathaan...chilapo athinum mukalil

----------


## renjuus

> 1.3cr vare kittendathaan...chilapo athinum mukalil


nalla choriyaanallodei  :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> nalla choriyaanallodei


ullath paranjathaanu...week days vare nalla perfo aanalo...matramalla..big rlses onnum varanumilla...vannath ellam pora ennabipryavum..1.3 oke kitum

----------


## GABBAR

> Doubt aanu, but chance illathilla....
> Adichal double happy....
> Arangettam enthayalum pwolichhu...
> Perfect Start


arangettam alla adutha padam aanu sharikkum crucial.

----------


## shivankuty

> 


 @Saathan inu cinemaxl 4 shows undarnu...9.45am shw eduthilenu thonunu

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

TVM Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Sat Final

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan inu cinemaxl 4 shows undarnu...9.45am shw eduthilenu thonunu
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


seats and collection correct anu  :Good:  

show count ittathu thettiyatha....

----------


## Saathan

Hey Jude

----------


## Saathan

*TVM Ariesplex* 
Morning show medium screen il anu... bakki 3 um big screen...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Thomachayan

> 


Machaa q cinemasil adding mistake undallo!!please check ss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Machaa q cinemasil adding mistake undallo!!please check ss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks macha.... ee show 176 nu pakaram 76 anu eduthe  :Doh:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Bro  day 11....
More than expected...
Doing well...
1cr on cards...
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Antonio

> 


Correction pls
Monday 5th Feb Alle ee report
Q theerumanam aayi ennu thonnunnu

----------


## udaips

> Bro  day 11....
> More than expected...
> Doing well...
> 1cr on cards...


Ini next 4 days around 3lakhs aavum avg ennu thonnunnu... Next week shows maintain cheyyan pattiyaal 1cr ethumaayirikkum... lets wait n see...

----------


## maryland

> Correction pls
> Monday 5th Feb Alle ee report
> Q theerumanam aayi ennu thonnunnu


but it says Sunday 4th.... :Eek:

----------


## USTHAAD

> Ini next 4 days around 3lakhs aavum avg ennu thonnunnu... Next week shows maintain cheyyan pattiyaal 1cr ethumaayirikkum... lets wait n see...


AVG 3lks vach kittiyal thanne 78-80lks varum by Friday.
I'm expecting above 80.
Next week um valiya reduction varan chance illa. No of shows il. Biggies onnum illallo.
So 15shs expect cheyyan ennu thonnunnu.
Anyway let's see....

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

സൊ ആദി 1 കോടി അടിക്കുമെന്ന് ഏറെക്കുറെ ഉറപ്പായി....

----------


## Antonio

1 crore edukkum ennathil enna doubt
Ithrem booking n wom Vanna movie 1 crore minimum aanu..

----------


## RACER

1cr easy target aanu for Aadhi. Minimum 1.2 cr kittum ennu thonnunnu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Jude Annan multi Keri varunnath pole...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Jude Annan multi Keri varunnath pole...


naale kazh8njal ee 18 shows 5-6 shows aavum.

----------


## Antonio

Aadhi kku koodunnundo weekends???

----------


## USTHAAD

AADHI ethrayund???
3.5+ kanuo innum.???

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Innum naleyum sure ayttum 4lks+ kittum.
Appo 90lks by tomorrow...
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 11, 2018*

1st week - Aami - 12
1st week - Kadha Paranja Kadha - 4
1st week - Kaly - 10
1st week - Rosapoo - 13

2nd week - Hey Jude - 9 (19) **

3rd week - Aadhi - 14 (21, 20)
3rd week - Street Lights - 1 (5, 17)

4th week - Carbon - 1 (6, 11, 17)
4th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (4, 8, 14)

5th week - Queen - 1 (4, 10, 20, 14)

8th week - Aadu 2 - 1 (1, 2, 10, 13, 17, 20, 14)
8th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)
*
Run terminated last week*

None
*
Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## USTHAAD

Innalathe multy updates. ???
AADHI enganund???
Innu 90lks cross cheyyuo???

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan innaleyum innatheyum multi updates vannillaa  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## ABE

Angane 1 cr. kadakkum ennurappaayi. 1.25 Cr vare pokan chance undu.

----------


## Antonio

Queen
Padmavati
Ethra und??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


അപ്പോൾ നാളെ ഒരു കോടി  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Pi:  :Pi:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


So 1cr today...
With out CINEPOLIS...
Perfect START...
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

1CR  :Clap:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 18, 2018*

1st week - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar - 2
1st week - Captain - 19
1st week - Kallai FM - 1
1st week - Kunju Daivam - 1

2nd week - Aami - 11 (12) **
2nd week - Kadha Paranja Kadha - 1 (4)
2nd week - Kaly - 1 (10)

3rd week - Hey Jude - 9 (9, 19)

4th week - Aadhi - 11 (14, 21, 20)

5th week - Carbon - 1 (1, 6, 11, 17)
5th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 4, 8, 14)

6th week - Queen - 1 (1, 4, 10, 20, 14)

9th week - Aadu 2 - 1 (1, 1, 2, 10, 13, 17, 20, 14)
9th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Rosapoo - 13
3rd week - Street Lights - 1 (5, 17)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo.


*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Nale appo 1.1cr cross cheyyum Alle...
Kidu...
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*ക്യാപറ്റൻ ???*

----------


## Thomachayan

> 


bhai please check the rate !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Veiwer11

Jude , captain onnum track cheyyunnille?

----------


## Saathan

> bhai please check the rate !!!!!!!!!


thanks  :Good: 



> Jude , captain onnum track cheyyunnille?


jude 1st week mathram cheythu....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Aadhi Sunday occupancy Saturday ilethilum kuranjalloo

----------


## Sidharthan

> Aadhi Sunday occupancy Saturday ilethilum kuranjalloo


Wow..paranjate nannayi..njangale aarum kandillarunnu ketoo😛

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

> Wow..paranjate nannayi..njangale aarum kandillarunnu ketoo😛
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


nee rebel aavathe..olla karyavalle paranje 🤑🤑 ... 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Wow..paranjate nannayi..njangale aarum kandillarunnu ketoo😛
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Sorry my mistake...ini shradhicholaam

----------


## Sidharthan

> Sorry my mistake...ini shradhicholaam


Ente ponnannaa njan verte onne ilakiyathallee🙄

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> nee rebel aavathe..olla karyavalle paranje 🤑🤑 ... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Ne ?a Zambia karyangal Nokia Mati ketoo😏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

[QUOTE=Sidharthan;8259202]Ente ponnannaa njan verte onne ilakiyathallee🙄

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
He he
Ok

----------


## Saathan

:Rolleyes:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Final 1.25cr touch  cheyyumayirikkum...

----------


## maryland

> Final 1.25cr touch  cheyyumayirikkum...


HO aayathu kaanunnille... :Read:  :Helohelo:

----------


## USTHAAD

> HO aayathu kaanunnille...


Hold over aayenkilum weekend alle. Tharakkedillatha collection varum ennu pratheekshikkunnu. By Sunday 1.18-1.19 ethum.

----------


## Saathan

Ariesplex run terminated... final collection 49.40L...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 25, 2018*

1st week - Bonsai - 1
1st week - Kala Viplavam Pranayam - 6
1st week - Kalyanam - 7
1st week - Kinar - 5

2nd week - Captain - 15 (19) **
2nd week - Kunju Daivam - 2 (1)

3rd week - Aami - 5 (11, 12)

4th week - Hey Jude - 6 (9, 9, 19)

5th week - Aadhi - 6 (11, 14, 21, 20)

6th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 1, 4, 8, 14)

10th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar - 2
1st week - Kallai FM - 1
2nd week - Kadha Paranja Kadha - 1 (4)
2nd week - Kaly - 1 (10)
5th week - Carbon - 1 (1, 6, 11, 17)
6th week - Queen - 1 (1, 4, 10, 20, 14)
9th week - Aadu 2 - 1 (1, 1, 2, 10, 13, 17, 20, 14)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM.
*
Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Ariesplex run terminated... final collection 49.40L...


Ee weekend koode idamayirunnu.it should have reached 50 lakhs then. I wonder why they stopped , there was no major releases this friday.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


 @Saathan Bro... 
Without Cinepolis 1cr+ gross nediya ethra malayalam films kanum????

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


 @Saathan Bro... 
Without Cinepolis 1cr+ gross nediya ethra malayalam films kanum????

----------


## maryland

> @Saathan Bro... 
> Without Cinepolis 1cr+ gross nediya ethra malayalam films kanum????


athonnumaayi compare cheyyalle... :Doh:

----------


## renjuus

> athonnumaayi compare cheyyalle...


athenthaaa..... :Laughing:

----------


## vipi

> @Saathan Bro... 
> Without Cinepolis 1cr+ gross nediya ethra malayalam films kanum????


Njandukalude naattil oru idavela 
Parava
Ramaleela
Punyalan private limited
Aadu 2
Mayanadhi (not sure 90Lakhs range und)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Sleep:  :Sleep:  ....

----------


## maryland

> Njandukalude naattil oru idavela 
> Parava
> Ramaleela
> Punyalan private limited
> Aadu 2
> Mayanadhi (not sure 90Lakhs range und)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mayanadhi still running with 1 show/day.... :Clap:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 4, 2018*

1st week - Khaleefa - 4
1st week - Sukhamano Daveede - 1
1st week - Theneechayum Peerankipadayum - 1

3rd week - Captain - 10 (15, 19) **
3rd week - Kunju Daivam - 1 (2, 1)

4th week - Aami - 4 (5, 11, 12)

5th week - Hey Jude - 6 (6, 9, 9, 19)

6th week - Aadhi - 7 (6, 11, 14, 21, 20)

7th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 1, 1, 4, 8, 14)

11th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Bonsai - 1
1st week - Kala Viplavam Pranayam - 6
1st week - Kalyanam - 7
1st week - Kinar - 5

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## visakh r

Captain ekm multi ethraya??any idea

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> Captain ekm multi ethraya??any idea


35Lakhs..... 45 okke ethipolekkum vedi theerum...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## chandru

kollaavunna padagal iragiyellinkil multi okke poottumallo..business all time low these days...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 11, 2018*

1st week - 21 Diamonds - 2
1st week - Charminar - 7

4th week - Captain - 10 (10, 15, 19) **
4th week - Kunju Daivam - 1 (1, 2, 1)

5th week - Aami - 4 (4, 5, 11, 12)

6th week - Hey Jude - 4 (6, 6, 9, 9, 19)

7th week - Aadhi - 5 (7, 6, 11, 14, 21, 20)

8th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 8, 14)

12th week - Mayanadhi - 2 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Khaleefa - 4
1st week - Sukhamano Daveede - 1
1st week - Theneechayum Peerankipadayum - 1

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



വലിച്ചു നീട്ടി ആണേലും 1.25 കോടി എത്തിച്ചു....

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 



*Pan Cinemas  innu 2 shows undaayirunnu*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


Good start !!

----------


## Saathan

Poomaram - Day 2

innu shows kuravanu pakshe innalekkal kooduthal total seats undu....

----------


## wayanadan

*thudakkam kuzhappamilla*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 18, 2018*

1st week - Ira - 16
1st week - Poomaram - 22
1st week - Shadow - 1

5th week - Captain - 5 (10, 10, 15, 19) **

6th week - Aami - 1 (4, 4, 5, 11, 12)

7th week - Hey Jude - 3 (4, 6, 6, 9, 9, 19)

8th week - Aadhi - 4 (5, 7, 6, 11, 14, 21, 20)

9th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 8, 14)

13th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - 21 Diamonds - 2
1st week - Charminar - 7
4th week - Kunju Daivam - 1 (1, 2, 1)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

*Evening Show :  67%*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*down aayallo*

----------


## maryland

> *down aayallo*


monday, working day... :Secret:

----------


## wayanadan

> monday, working day...


*ennaalummmmmm*

----------


## KingsMen

Isnt this drop expected and is in line with the trend? Opening Sunday, 53% mathram vanna padam is not expected to hold, that too when the weekend trending was not great.  




> *ennaalummmmmm*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

tvmil puthiya mall innu open akuvalle avide etra screens undu.....

----------


## Saathan

> tvmil puthiya mall innu open akuvalle avide etra screens undu.....


7 screens anu

----------


## Saathan

Sudani From Nigeria Good Start at Cochin Plexes



cinemax 5 shows anu... collection included anu...

----------


## sachin

> Sudani From Nigeria Good Start at Cochin Plexes
> 
> 
> 
> cinemax 5 shows anu... collection included anu...


nalla collxn anello better than poomaram opening day gr8  :cheers:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 7 screens anu


അത് ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ആയി ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാൻ പ്ലാൻ ഉണ്ടോ??

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 25, 2018*

1st week - Lolans - 1
1st week - S Durga - 1
1st week - Sudani from Nigeria - 19

2nd week - Ira - 16 (16) **
2nd week - Poomaram - 12 (22)

6th week - Captain - 2 (5, 10, 10, 15, 19)

8th week - Hey Jude - 1 (3, 4, 6, 6, 9, 9, 19)

9th week - Aadhi - 1 (4, 5, 7, 6, 11, 14, 21, 20)

10th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 8, 14)

14th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Shadow - 1
6th week - Aami - 1 (4, 4, 5, 11, 12)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

5 weeks - Aami.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow.
*
Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*sudaani*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## varma

:Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


Marpappa koode track cheyyumo

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Kuttanadan Marpappa Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 1, 2018*

1st week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 14
1st week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 13
1st week - Vikadakumaran - 13

2nd week - Sudani from Nigeria - 19 (19) **

3rd week - Ira - 4 (16, 16)
3rd week - Poomaram - 2 (12, 22)

7th week - Captain - 1 (2, 5, 10, 10, 15, 19)

9th week - Hey Jude - 1 (1, 3, 4, 6, 6, 9, 9, 19)

15th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Lolans - 1
1st week - S Durga - 1
9th week - Aadhi - 1 (4, 5, 7, 6, 11, 14, 21, 20)
10th week - Shikkari Shambhu - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 8, 14)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)
*
9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

*sudani *

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Swathandryam Ardharathriyil Cochin Multiplex Collection

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

like num thanks num onnum veliya chilavillatto... edakku okke onnu paranjechu po  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

SAR way ahead than marpapa

----------


## sudhishmgt

Good Work team FK

----------


## Richard

Thanks Saathan for your hard work

----------


## Deepu k

Marpappa 50lakh kittumo

----------


## vipi

> Marpappa 50lakh kittumo


No chance...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## samjoysy

Innu show undayirunno

----------


## jeeva

> Marpappa 50lakh kittumo


Multiyil onnum adikam nokkendha.....next week vare maximum  ....kubo undel multy hit  padaghalku polum shows neram vannam kittarilla (take off).....

----------


## vipi

> Multiyil onnum adikam nokkendha.....next week vare maximum  ....kubo undel multy hit  padaghalku polum shows neram vannam kittarilla (take off).....


Take off Anto Joseph Sakhav kond vannu shows kalanjathaa...not because of KB...
aa season il nalla collection vannath Take off nu aarunnu...but after 3 weeks PVR il onnum show koduthilla...Sakhav release aayappol...
Enthaayalum film 1.69Cr collection eduthu...wch is good
But 2Cr+ varenda film aarunnu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## samjoysy

> Marpappa 50lakh kittumo


Oru 30 lakhs kittiyal thanne bagyam

----------


## Saathan

> Take off Anto Joseph Sakhav kond vannu shows kalanjathaa...not because of KB...
> aa season il nalla collection vannath Take off nu aarunnu...but after 3 weeks PVR il onnum show koduthilla...Sakhav release aayappol...
> Enthaayalum film 1.69Cr collection eduthu...wch is good
> But 2Cr+ varenda film aarunnu 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


anto nu allenkilum multi veliya interest illa... shows kuravanu kodukkaru....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> anto nu allenkilum multi veliya interest illa... shows kuravanu kodukkaru....


Share kuravalle, pinne single screens pole charting vendallo.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

As expected , swanthamthryam ardharathriyil s doing great business...
Flow of releases will ensure that all films end up as hits only

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*vishu padnagal varaanulathu kondu 1 CR adikilla*

----------


## Antonio

Long run kittum
Sudani enganelum 1cr ethum
Vikadan okke ippo Kalam vidum

----------


## samjoysy

Sudani enthayalum 1Cr kadakkum...no issues... status of others like SAR, marpappa etc anu ariyendathu

----------


## Antonio

Marpapa chackochan thekkappedum

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Richard

Thanks bro

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Parole vannilleee???

----------


## samjoysy

> 


1cr next weekend ode cross cheyyumallo

----------


## samjoysy

> Parole vannilleee???


Track cheyyunnille?

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan where is parole first day update??  :Search:  athu maathram idaathathu enthaa

----------


## roshy

> @Saathan where is parole first day update??  athu maathram idaathathu enthaa


Oru modante shushkaanthi!😆

----------


## renjuus

> Oru modante shushkaanthi!


Njan onnum parayaan paadilla enn avastha aayalloo.. :Homygod:

----------


## USTHAAD

> @Saathan where is parole first day update??  athu maathram idaathathu enthaa


Below SUDANI aanu. 
Just 3.19lks from 16shows
56% occupancy

----------


## Sidharthan

> Below SUDANI aanu. 
> Just 3.19lks from 16shows
> 56% occupancy


Sho..athe kashtayallo...

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> Sho..athe kashtayallo...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ys..
Season advantage polum kittiyilla...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 8, 2018*

1st week - Aalorukkam - 1
1st week - Orayiram Kinakkalal - 12
1st week - Parole - 16

2nd week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 11 (14) **
2nd week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 13 (13)
2nd week - Vikadakumaran - 7 (13)

3rd week - Sudani from Nigeria - 13 (19, 19)

4th week - Ira - 1 (4, 16, 16)
4th week - Poomaram - 1 (2, 12, 22)

*Run terminated last week*

7th week - Captain - 1 (2, 5, 10, 10, 15, 19)
9th week - Hey Jude - 1 (1, 3, 4, 6, 6, 9, 9, 19)
15th week - Mayanadhi - 1 (1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 11)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu.
2 weeks - Streetlights.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

> Ys..
> Season advantage polum kittiyilla...


Ikka film, athum multies il..
Masterpiece 70% engande ulloo first day..
Ithu Appo 56 okke van range aanu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan where is parole first day update??  athu maathram idaathathu enthaa


track cheythilla... njan oral mathrame ullu  :No:

----------


## renjuus

> track cheythilla... njan oral mathrame ullu


 :Moodoff:   :Moodoff:   :Moodoff:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> track cheythilla... njan oral mathrame ullu


ഈ ട്രാക്കിംഗ് വന്നിട്ട് ഒരു മമ്മൂക്ക പടം ആദ്യമായാവും ആദ്യദിനം ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യാതെ വരുന്നത് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....

----------


## Antonio

> 


Chackochan polikkateeee

----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


Great going...
Easily 2cr edukkanda padamayirunnu...continuous releases will destroy tat I guess

----------


## samjoysy

Baki films nte Sunday collection vannillallo

----------


## Saathan

> Baki films nte Sunday collection vannillallo


11+pm nu show undu !!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 11+pm nu show undu !!


Vokay sir👍👍

----------


## Antonio

> 


Sudani
Marpapa
Swathanthryam...rocks

----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

Great work saathan sir...
Nale shows undakumo?

----------


## Saathan

> Great work saathan sir...
> Nale shows undakumo?


illenkil athrayum nallathu  :Maxim: 


 :Pray:

----------


## samjoysy

Innnu tracking ille?

----------


## Antonio

Parole track cheyyavunna speed lum thazhe aano???
4 days aayi oru anakkom illa...

----------


## renjuus

> Parole track cheyyavunna speed lum thazhe aano???
> 4 days aayi oru anakkom illa...


Multies parole track cheyyunnillennu saathan paranju.4 days arnd 8l vannittund.max oru 12-15 final aavaanaanu chance

----------


## Antonio

> Multies parole track cheyyunnillennu saathan paranju.4 days arnd 8l vannittund.max oru 12-15 final aavaanaanu chance


Okk... oh my god

----------


## Antonio

Multi Tuesday poottikkettiyo???
Onnum vannillaaaa

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Fall for Sudani is much higher than that of Marpapa...but it's one week earlier...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Marpapa steady
Happy for chackochan

----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


Ee weekend 1cr cross cheyumallo..
Another 1cr film in 2018

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


Last day 10 shows n today 15 shows??
Is tis correct, Saathan sir?

----------


## Saathan

> Last day 10 shows n today 15 shows??
> Is tis correct, Saathan sir?


yup... nale 6 shows only....

----------


## Antonio

Marpapa vs Swathanthryam inchodu inch poraattam...
Marpapa munnilethumo??

----------


## samjoysy

Saathan sir, pls don't stop tracking marpappa...film s having houseful shows even today...
Expected to cross 40lak this week

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 15, 2018*

1st week - Kammarasambhavam - 18
1st week - Panchavarnathatha - 12
1st week - Mohanlal - 11
4th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 10 (13, 19, 19) **
3rd week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 9 (13, 13)
3rd week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 7 (11, 14)
3rd week - Vikadakumaran - 3 (7, 13)
2nd week - Orayiram Kinakkalal - 1 (12) 
2nd week - Parole - 1 (16)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Aalorukkam - 1
4th week - Ira - 1 (4, 16, 16)
4th week - Poomaram - 1 (2, 12, 22)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count of previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

"Thaththa"yude kurach shows Manju n Dileep kondupokunnathakum iniyulla kazhcha

----------


## Richard

> "Thaththa"yude kurach shows Manju n Dileep kondupokunnathakum iniyulla kazhcha


Thirichu sambhavichal valla kuzhappavum undo..

----------


## Antonio

> Thirichu sambhavichal valla kuzhappavum undo..


Are u kidding
The film is falling... Panchavarnam I meant

----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Good good....pvril shows undyrnel collctnm occupncym koodyene

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Good good....pvril shows undyrnel collctnm occupncym koodyene
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


Q late ayittu oru 10pm show ittu allel  87% ayenne...

----------


## shivankuty

> Q late ayittu oru 10pm show ittu allel  87% ayenne...


Naaleym nalla bookng und

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

Marpappa??

----------


## samjoysy

Also not tracking panchavarnathatha??

----------


## Richard

padayottam avasanikkumbol thathayum marpappayum track cheyyam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Also not tracking panchavarnathatha??



#*Panchavarnathatha* Cochin Plexes Update:1st Day Total ~  1.92L (12 Shows ]Occupancy ~ 64.7%

----------


## Malayali

> 


Total correct allallo...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Total correct allallo...


will correct today.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

Marpappa sat n sun post cheyyamo

----------


## wayanadan

*waitninggggg*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Richard

Thatha and Marpappa eppo varum  :Boredom:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Richard

Thanks bro..Panchavarnathatha thakarthallo...kidu  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

> Thatha and Marpappa eppo varum


Thatha last 11.30 ku ayirunnu atha late aye

----------


## Saathan

Innale post cheythathil error undayirunnu... 

Day 1:

----------


## Richard

> Thatha last 11.30 ku ayirunnu atha late aye


Thanks bro...Marpappa tracking nirthiyayirunno??...I know its very hard to track  every film..A big salute for your great job!! :Namichu:

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks bro...Marpappa tracking nirthiyayirunno??...I know its very hard to track  every film..A big salute for your great job!!


shows nannayi kuranju atha vidamennu veche...

----------


## ikka

Sudani... Sunday??

----------


## Saathan

@ParamasivaM

----------


## Saathan

> Sudani... Sunday??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*sudaneeeeeeeee*

----------


## samjoysy

> shows nannayi kuranju atha vidamennu veche...


8 showsille...
Getting good collection also...
If possible pls help

----------


## samjoysy

> 


Second spot thatha keri alle...
Ee negatives okke paranjitum collection s way ahead than "Mohanlal".... great

----------


## samjoysy

> 


1 Cr crossed...
🎉🎉🎉🎉

----------


## samjoysy

Great work saathan 👍👌👍🙏🙏
Big salute for ur efforts

----------


## USTHAAD

> Second spot thatha keri alle...
> Ee negatives okke paranjitum collection s way ahead than "Mohanlal".... great


THATHA 12Shs, 3 houseful shs, 78%
MOHANLAL 11shs, 5houseful, 83%

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Richard

Working day aayittum Kammaran thakarkku anallo..kidilam

----------


## Saathan

> Working day aayittum Kammaran thakarkku anallo..kidilam


ee oru big movie ku 69% okke mosham anu...

----------


## samjoysy

> ee oru big movie ku 69% okke mosham anu...


Any chance to get marpappa collection

----------


## Antonio

Kammaran drop more than expected..
Seems thattha has gone ahead

----------


## Saathan

*Single Screen*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


Clear second positionil ethiyallo

----------


## maryland

> ee oru big movie ku 69% okke mosham anu...


ithu valiya sambhavamonnumallennaanu reports.. :Read:

----------


## Koya Hayat

Multiyil kure nalayi shokam anallo no big releases no big hits..

----------


## Antonio

Jayaramettan has taken Multies this time it seems...

----------


## maryland

> Jayaramettan has taken Multies this time it seems...


Jayaramettan mass... :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## chandru

Ariesplex ingane poyaal adachu poottumallo.....

----------


## vipi

> Ariesplex ingane poyaal adachu poottumallo.....


Tvm il vere multiplexes illaathathinte advantage ith vare Aries plex il undaarunnu...ippo carnival um okke vannello...pinne van rate aanu avde...
Chilappol rate kurakkumaarikkum allel pidich nilkkaan pattilla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Ariesplex ingane poyaal adachu poottumallo.....


Rate kurakkattee
Pinnallatheee

----------


## ikka

@Saathan bhai ,  'KURRAH' multiplex details for monday?

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Evng shows 100% 
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*lady superstar*

----------


## wayanadan

> Working day aayittum Kammaran thakarkku anallo..kidilam


*69% athum vishu seasonil !! mosham status aanu*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan bhai ,  'KURRAH' multiplex details for monday?


Monday 16th
SudaniFromNigeria ₹2.22L (53.4%)
Swathanthryam ₹1.87L (53.4%)

----------


## samjoysy

> 


Van drop anallo

----------


## ikka

> Monday 16th
> SudaniFromNigeria ₹2.22L (53.4%)
> Swathanthryam ₹1.87L (53.4%)


Thanks bhai...u rock!!!

----------


## Saathan

> Van drop anallo


evening shows valare kuravanu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


Rock steady..
Hoping to see show increase very soon

----------


## Antonio

Panchavarnam going front
Clear winner in multies too...

----------


## ParamasivaM

Holding well. Crucial days : Today and Tomorrow.

----------


## Antonio

Mohanlal Pan cinemas il low..
Kammaran Q cinemas il low.. Q Ile show kuranjalum nashtam onnum varanilla

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Mohanlal Pan cinemas il low..
> Kammaran Q cinemas il low.. Q Ile show kuranjalum nashtam onnum varanilla


Mohanlal pan cinemasil 2 shows time - 9:30am  & 3pm aayirunnu athaanu kuranjathu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

Marpappa onnu track cbeyyumo saathan

----------


## samjoysy

> 


All set to cross 50 L

----------


## samjoysy

> Holding well. Crucial days : Today and Tomorrow.


Odukkathe drop anallo...

----------


## ABE

Good Job, Thanks Sathan.

----------


## Koya Hayat

Thanks team.

----------


## udaips

> Van drop anallo


Van drop onnumillallo... Monday 70% ulla padathinu tuesday 60% normal alle..? 2.1L undayirunnathu 1.71L aayi.. ithoru valiya drop aano?

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Evening Shows 97%
9-10am shows aanu kooduthalum. Dropum athond avananu chance

----------


## sachin

sudani allathe vere onnum 1cr adikilla ennu thonunnu....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Van drop anallo


Athum kalikkunnathu motham cheriya screens il aanu. Worst of the Vishu rlses undoubtedly.
Multi total 25-30 lakhs appuram pokan ottum chance illa.

----------


## ParamasivaM

Coming Friday ariyaam ee dull season il aaru lead cheyyum ennu. Don't go by occupancy.

----------


## Sidharthan

> Coming Friday ariyaam ee dull season il aaru lead cheyyum ennu. Don't go by occupancy.


Ithe full season..last yr oke nannayi collection Vanna tym ane..sudani s getting good occupancy..vishu release 3um pora enna abhiprayam..thatha got an edge it seems

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ithe full season..last yr oke nannayi collection Vanna tym ane..sudani s getting good occupancy..vishu release 3um pora enna abhiprayam..thatha got an edge it seems
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Festival season+vacation, ennittu polum cinemakalkku mosham crowd varunnathu surprise aayi. Not good for the industry.

----------


## Antonio

Ee drop padathinte mixed wom thanneyalle kaaranam??

----------


## Niyas Naz

* COCHIN PLEXES ( 17 - 4 - 1 : 

KammaraSambhavam - ₹3.53L  PanchavarnaThatha  - ₹2.29L  SudaniFromNigeria  - ₹1.98L 
Mohanlal- ₹1.73L 
SwathanthryamArdharathriyil - ₹1.53L 
*

Sent from my Aqua_Lions_3G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Marpappa onnu track cbeyyumo saathan


Marpappa ini track cheyenda avisham onnum illa... veliya status onnum illa athinu...

----------


## Saathan

Ariesplex & JV Cinemas



Ariesplex innale oru show kuranju pinne 1 show medium size screen ilekkum akki...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ee drop padathinte mixed wom thanneyalle kaaranam??


Still ee timeil kooduthal prekshakar theatres-il varendathanu, considering all movies and all multiplexes together.
The overall turnout is not encouraging.

----------


## udaips

> Still ee timeil kooduthal prekshakar theatres-il varendathanu, considering all movies and all multiplexes together.
> The overall turnout is not encouraging.


Kananam ennu thalparyam undakkunna oru padam polumilla... prathyekichu normal multi audience-nu... Ranam nalla opinion vannaal multiyil nalla collection varum...

----------


## Antonio

> Kananam ennu thalparyam undakkunna oru padam polumilla... prathyekichu normal multi audience-nu... Ranam nalla opinion vannaal multiyil nalla collection varum...


Next is Adaaru love, Anjali menon-prithvi film, Theevandi, Trans , kochunni, angane neraye und...
Neerali...
Ikka pinne thekkappedumallo, can't predict on Abraham, Uncle etc..

----------


## 4EVER

Dear Members

Multiplex Collection tracking was something that was first started by Forumkeralam and we have a dedicated team who have been doing this passionately for years now.

We have been receiving so many messages from members who have shown interest in being part of this team. Here is your chance.

We need some members who are willing to join the team in helping us track the Multi collections from various locations. 

Interested members please PM me...

Team FK

----------


## wayanadan

> Ariesplex & JV Cinemas
> 
> 
> 
> Ariesplex innale oru show kuranju pinne 1 show medium size screen ilekkum akki...


*shokam .....*

----------


## maryland

> *shokam .....*


 :Secret:  :Secret:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*aadya dinathe abhiprayam kettappol oru raamaleelayaakumennu karuthi*

----------


## Antonio

> *aadya dinathe abhiprayam kettappol oru raamaleelayaakumennu karuthi*


Seriously..
Athilum melil pokumennu,,as vacation season.

----------


## samjoysy

Innate status vannillallo

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> Oru doubt?
> 
> I'd posted the screen shots of q cinemas 10.10 pm show at 9.45 pm n it was in almost booked status... so I think the total booked seats will be more than 270 for three seats put together
> n as per book my show site it is a 195 seater. So total 585 seats varille


Jus asking my doubt...
Also oru houseful show polum ille...

----------


## Saathan

> Jus asking my doubt...
> Also oru houseful show polum ille...


Q nu top row count cheyarilla... pinne few rows eppollum blocked anu for spot booking...

----------


## Richard

Kammaran updates kandillalo

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## Deepu k

Kammarasambhavam 50lakh kadakkillannu thonnunnu .ithrakku down akumennu pratheshichilla

----------


## Koya Hayat

> Kammarasambhavam 50lakh kadakkillannu thonnunnu .ithrakku down akumennu pratheshichilla


Well expected.....but 50 kidakkan chance undu making super ayathu kondu.

----------


## Antonio

> 


PVR 4 shows..
Q 5 shows...
Kurakkaaam

----------


## mukkuvan

Nalla Drop undalle.... Still daily colxn best among the three releases... In spite of being the least preferred genre for families..... Daily colxn-il Thatha in 2nd position is the real surprise factor.....




>

----------


## Saathan

> Nalla Drop undalle.... *Still daily colxn best among the three releases*... In spite of being the least preferred genre for families..... Daily colxn-il Thatha in 2nd position is the real surprise factor.....


athu mattu padangalkku show illathonda...  evening shows kuravanu pinne ullathu small screens um... nale muthal kali maarum  :Yes:

----------


## Antonio

> athu mattu padangalkku show illathonda...  evening shows kuravanu pinne ullathu small screens um... nale muthal kali maarum


Exactly... 17 v/s 13 n 12

----------


## mukkuvan

Hmmm.... We will see... Mattu padangalum small screens-ilaayittum 100%-il onnumallallo pokunnadhu.... So adhinum oru thallicha illennu thonnunnu.... In spite of being entertainers.... Endhaayaalum Kammaran koluthaatha sthidhicku oru big hit ee season-il undaakilla....




> athu mattu padangalkku show illathonda...  evening shows kuravanu pinne ullathu small screens um... nale muthal kali maarum

----------


## arjunan

> Hmmm.... We will see... Mattu padangalum small screens-ilaayittum 100%-il onnumallallo pokunnadhu.... So adhinum oru thallicha illennu thonnunnu.... In spite of being entertainers.... Endhaayaalum Kammaran koluthaatha sthidhicku oru big hit ee season-il undaakilla....


Big hit ini onathinu nokkiyaal mathi.. Eid releases also valiya hope illaa. orennnam vallom hit aaayaal ayi.
2019 summer also same avastha aakum. ramzan noyambu april-may aayondu biggies onnum chance illla....

----------


## vipi

> Big hit ini onathinu nokkiyaal mathi.. Eid releases also valiya hope illaa. orennnam vallom hit aaayaal ayi.
> 2019 summer also same avastha aakum. ramzan noyambu april-may aayondu biggies onnum chance illla....


Theevandi oru decent hit status edukkan nalla chance und...Nalla promotion koduthaal...

But Tovino has limits in BO Power...ingane oru actor undennu thanne chila family audience nu ariyillennu thonunu...
(Last week oru relative nte veettil irunnu film awards kaanumbol Tovino ye kanditt aa nadan te name enthaanennu chodikkunnath kettu...athyavashyam theatre il poyi film kaanunna family aanu)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*thatthakum pirakilo*

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

> Nalla Drop undalle.... Still daily colxn best among the three releases... In spite of being the least preferred genre for families..... Daily colxn-il Thatha in 2nd position is the real surprise factor.....


Ithra days hold cheythu ninnu, Because none of the vishu releases got anything meaningful in terms of collections.

----------


## Antonio

> 


Drop is more than that of "Puthiya niyamam" of that time I think, though it was unexpected for me then, even fans koode nallath parayatha padamayirunnu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## samjoysy

> 


32%!!!
50 lakhs polum ethillallo

----------


## samjoysy

> 


Sudani s marching ahead...
Vishu release dullness will add as advantage..
All set to cross 1.5cr now

----------


## samjoysy

> 


50 lakhs cross cheythallo...
Great achievement...

----------


## samjoysy

> 


No 1 in Vishu releases...
Will cross kammarans absolute collection in 3-4 days...

----------


## samjoysy

Marpappa oru 45 lakhs ayitundaville...
Expecting to cross 50 lakhs mark...
This week Ethra shows undu marpappakku

----------


## Antonio

Marpapa oru 45 aayi kaanille??

----------


## BangaloreaN

Panchavarnam got more collection and occupancy, who would've thought this on day one !!!

----------


## vipi

> Marpapa oru 45 aayi kaanille??


Marpapa total collection till yesterday 39 Lakhs...
Innu muthal 4 shows...
Final oru 42 ethiyekkum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> Marpappa oru 45 lakhs ayitundaville...
> Expecting to cross 50 lakhs mark...
> This week Ethra shows undu marpappakku


Ith vare 39 aayullu...innu muthal 4 shows...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## david john

> Panchavarnam got more collection and occupancy, who would've thought this on day one !!!


Myself  :Yahoo:  :Yeye:  :Yahoo:  :Yeye:

----------


## Antonio

> Panchavarnam got more collection and occupancy, who would've thought this on day one !!!


Yaa...I am so happy  for this turning
But first day, I thought a disaster...

----------


## Saathan

Thursday 19th

----------


## Antonio

Friday's  multies onnum ille??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 22, 2018*

2nd week - Kammarasambhavam - 16 (18 ) **
2nd week - Mohanlal - 14 (11)
2nd week - Panchavarnathatha - 14 (12)
5th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 9 (10, 13, 19, 19)
4th week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 7 (9, 13, 13)
4th week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 4 (7, 11, 14)
1st week - Arakkirukkan - 2
1st week - Suvarnapurushan - 2
4th week - Vikadakumaran - 1 (3, 7, 13)

*Run terminated last week*

2nd week - Orayiram Kinakkalal - 1 (12)
2nd week - Parole - 1 (16)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam.

*Top Runners of 2017 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Munthirivallikal Thalirkkumbol, Rakshadhikari Baiju, Thondimuthalum Driksakshiyum.
8 weeks - Take Off, CIA, Godha, Parava.
7 weeks - Angamaly Diaries, Role Models, Sunday Holiday.
6 weeks - Jomonte Suvisheshangal, Ezra, Adventures of Omanakkuttan, Mayaanadhi.
5 weeks - The Great Father, Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela, Ramaleela, Udaharanam Sujatha, Punyalan Private Limited, Aadu 2.
4 weeks - Fukri, Oru Mexican Aparatha, C/O Saira Banu, Georgettan's Pooram, Sakhavu, Chunkzz, Varnyathil Ashanka, Adam Joan, Sherlock Toms, Villain, Paipin Chuvattile Pranayam.
3 weeks - Aby, Achayans, Pullikkaran Staraa, Velipadinte Pusthakam, Solo, Goodalochana, Vimaanam, Masterpiece.
2 weeks - Veeram, Alamara, 1971, Puthan Panam, Lakshyam, Ramante Edenthottam, Oru Cinemakkaran, Tiyaan, Thrissivaperoor Kliptham, Lavakusha, Aana Alaralodalaral.
1 week - Honey Bee 2, Gemini, Sathya, Careful, Gold Coins, Avarude Ravukal, Vishwasapoorvam Mansoor, Pretham Undu Sookshikkuka, Ayal Sasi, Hadiyya, Basheerinte Premalekhanam, Minnaminungu, Team 5, Theeram, Kadam Katha, Sarvopari Palakkaran, Clint, Bobby, E, Honey Bee 2.5, Karutha Joothan, Cappuccino, Matchbox, Pokkiri Simon, Tharangam, Crossroad, Kattu, Aakashamittayi, Vishwavikhyatharaya Payyanmar, Overtake, Zacharia Pothen Jeevichirippundu, Chippy, Gandhinagaril Unniyarcha, Hello Dubaikkaran, Y, Chemparathipoo, Nilavariyathe, Sadrishavakyam 24:29.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

Panchavarnathatha one show reduced tomorrow?? Good move..
Or today also?

----------


## samjoysy

> 


Highest collection since release....
Great going

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Panchavarnathatha Cochin Multiplexes

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Bharat Ane Nenu Kerala Collection

----------


## renjuus

Thathakkum Mohanlalinum better timing and screens kittiyappol collection improvement undu..good to see that... :Yes3:  But still ee vishuvinu iraniya oru film 50L touch cheyyumennu thonnunnillaa... :Sad:

----------


## Antonio

Kammaran innum shokam aano
Tomo Mohanlal n Thattha kattakk booking aanallo, inchodu inch poraattam..

----------


## Saathan

Sudani from Nigeria

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 


Cinemax collection onnu check cheyyane 405 ticketsinu 46k 

Panchavarnathatha 357 tickets poyappol thanne 52k vannallo

----------


## samjoysy

> Thathakkum Mohanlalinum better timing and screens kittiyappol collection improvement undu..good to see that... But still ee vishuvinu iraniya oru film 50L touch cheyyumennu thonnunnillaa...


Thatha will def cross cheyyum

----------


## maryland

> Thathakkum Mohanlalinum better timing and screens kittiyappol collection improvement undu..good to see that... But still ee vishuvinu iraniya oru film 50L touch cheyyumennu thonnunnillaa...


Arakkirukkanalle... :Read:

----------


## Antonio

Kammaran ethraya?

----------


## ikka

> Sudani from Nigeria


Kurrah....Ore pwoli aanello...At par with present vishu releases... Aadi multi total ethra aayirunnu???

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

കുമാരസംഭവം കളക്ഷൻ ഇപ്പോൾ ഇടുന്നില്ലേ???

----------


## renjuus

> Thatha will def cross cheyyum


Cheythaal very good..Thathakku chance undu....depends upon the no of shows and showtimes next week.....

----------


## renjuus

> Arakkirukkanalle...


Ninal ennu ellaavareyum cheetah vilichu nadakkuvaanalloo... :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Saathan

> കുമാരസംഭവം കളക്ഷൻ ഇപ്പോൾ ഇടുന്നില്ലേ???


paramanu idan oru naanam...

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> paramanu idan oru naanam...


പരമാ നാണിക്കാതെ ഇടഡോ....  :Tasty:

----------


## wayanadan

> paramanu idan oru naanam...


 :Laughing:  ..............

----------


## maryland

> പരമാ നാണിക്കാതെ ഇടഡോ....


 :Ayyo:  :Roll:  :Gathering:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> 


Still Mohanlal got one show extra from tomorrow....

----------


## Spark

> paramanu idan oru naanam...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

*ennittum kammara sambhavam  illa*

----------


## samjoysy

> 


Got more than marpappa 9 day collection ...also shows r being increased.. sure shot contender for 50 lakhs

----------


## Antonio

> Got more than marpappa 9 day collection ...also shows r being increased.. sure shot contender for 50 lakhs


No way ippo koode one show increase Mohanlalinu aanu...ithu Adutha week release mazhayil 10 show kittiyal bhagyam...
50 lakhs easy aayi kittendathayirunnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Got more than marpappa 9 day collection ...also shows r being increased.. sure shot contender for 50 lakhs


50 chance illa. Last 2 days kandathu weekend collection aanu. Ini 4 days collection kurayum. Friday shows kurayum.

----------


## Antonio

As per vivaravakasha niyamam, Kammaran sat n sun collection idamo??

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Performing well...
The Name is Enough 'MOHANLAL'
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


അങ്ങനെ വഴിപാടുകൾക്കും നേർച്ചകൾക്കും ശേഷം പരമൻ കനിഞ്ഞു....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## udaips

> 


Mohanlal takes the No.1 position  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

> Mohanlal takes the No.1 position


Pinnallaa... Pwolichhhh
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST...
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*kammaram ini idillalle ...*

----------


## arjunan

Angane multiplexukalku aashwaasam aayi avengers...tvm aries Plex okke bahubali polathe booking aanallo... :Superman:

----------


## shivankuty

> Angane multiplexukalku aashwaasam aayi avengers...tvm aries Plex okke bahubali polathe booking aanallo...


Ellydthem multiplexkalilm nalla booking...already full aayi kazhnju

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Avengers innale muthale full aayi ,
site hang um aayi...
Redbulb kaththikkedakkunnu 
Jungle book n Pulimurugan range expected in Multies..Cinepolis illatha kond chance illa..
Uncle n bros nu evide kodukkum shows...
Kammaran has to sacrifice it seems

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  .............

----------


## Koya Hayat

> 


Kooduthal alukal kandathu Thatha ayittum collectionil lal egane leed eduthu.

----------


## udaips

> Kooduthal alukal kandathu Thatha ayittum collectionil lal egane leed eduthu.


PVR Gold screen ticket charge kooduthalaanu...

----------


## Saathan

.................

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Thathakku Vedi theernnu

----------


## Richard

> Thathakku Vedi theernnu


vedi ellam orumichey theeru...Friday onwards 5 show each thatha & MohanLal.

----------


## Antonio

> vedi ellam orumichey theeru...Friday onwards 5 show each thatha & MohanLal.


Kammar jiii???

----------


## Richard

> Kammar jiii???


Friday mutual 2 show aanu..chilappol koodum

----------


## sachin

so vishu padangalil onnu polum half century adikilla....

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


'MOHANLAL'
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> 'MOHANLAL'


Manju marana mass  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## renjuus

> so vishu padangalil onnu polum half century adikilla....


Ithu njaan paranjappo enikku vattanennu adhikshepicha @maryland maappu parayuka  :Laughing:  40l polum doubtful aanu.

----------


## sachin

> Ithu njaan paranjappo enikku vattanennu adhikshepicha @maryland maappu parayuka  40l polum doubtful aanu.


marychechikku multi stat atra pidi illayirikkum athakum thettidharana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maryland

> marychechikku multi stat atra pidi illayirikkum athakum thettidharana


pakshe nammalkkellaam @renjuus-ne ariyaamallo... :Read:

----------


## Richard

EKM MULTI FRIDAY Show count
Aravindantey Aditikal 13 shows 
Uncle  12 shows
Thaboma 10 shows
Panchavarnathatha 9 shows
Mohanlal 7 shows 
Sudani  5 shows 
Kammaran 3 shows

----------


## Koya Hayat

> so vishu padangalil onnu polum half century adikilla....


Multiyil odunna padaghal ayirunnilla evayonnum pakshe single screenil thatha double strong anu. Nale muthal multy armadikkum malayalam release  kondalla avengers kondu.. Ethanu multy  kathirunna padam.

----------


## Antonio

> EKM MULTI FRIDAY Show count
> Aravindantey Aditikal 13 shows 
> Uncle  12 shows
> Thaboma 10 shows
> Panchavarnathatha 9 shows
> Mohanlal 7 shows 
> Sudani  5 shows 
> Kammaran 3 shows


Thathakku super hold aanallo...
Pwolichuuuu...
Kammaran..hmmmm

----------


## The wrong one

> EKM MULTI FRIDAY Show count
> Aravindantey Aditikal 13 shows 
> Uncle  12 shows
> Thaboma 10 shows
> Panchavarnathatha 9 shows
> Mohanlal 7 shows 
> Sudani  5 shows 
> Kammaran 3 shows


Sudani 5 shws... nalla cinemayude vijayam👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> EKM MULTI FRIDAY Show count
> Aravindantey Aditikal 13 shows 
> Uncle  12 shows
> Thaboma 10 shows
> Panchavarnathatha 9 shows
> Mohanlal 7 shows 
> Sudani  5 shows 
> Kammaran 3 shows


Avengers 30+

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## maryland

PVT back with strong bang.. :Clap:

----------


## wayanadan

*അങ്കിളിനെയും പരോളു പോലെ തഴയുമോ*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Religious monk

> *അങ്കിളിനെയും പരോളും പോലെ തഴയുമോ*


Parole track chythirune ikka fansine thannarunu sheenam
IkkasWorst collection till now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Raja Sha

> 


Thanks
Far better than expected..!

----------


## Antonio

> 


Wowwww...
More than expected...even more than masterpiece in occupancy...
Evening shows 100...

----------


## Koya Hayat

> 


Wow  expected..

----------


## wayanadan

> Parole track chythirune ikka fansine thannarunu sheenam
> IkkasWorst collection till now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*ksheenahinte vishayam ivideyilla  collection ethrayaanennu ariyaalo*

----------


## Saathan

> *അങ്കിളിനെയും പരോളു പോലെ തഴയുമോ*


soon  :Closedeyes: 

multi tracking il interest ullavar pm iduka....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Avengers polichadukkukayaanalloo  :Ho:  good start for Uncle  :Yes3:  nalla wom aayathu kondu min 75l vare okke pokendathaanu

----------


## Helwin

> Avengers polichadukkukayaanalloo  good start for Uncle  nalla wom aayathu kondu min 75l vare okke pokendathaanu


75 lakha  :Laughing:  athra onnum povilla bhai..

----------


## maryland

> 75 lakha  athra onnum povilla bhai..


avengers-inte kaarya,aavum paranjathu... :Secret:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 29, 2018*

1st week - Aravindante Athithikal - 13
1st week - Thobama - 12
1st week - Uncle - 12
3rd week - Panchavarnathatha - 7 (14, 12) **
3rd week - Mohanlal - 6 (14, 11)
6th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 5 (9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
5th week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 3 (7, 9, 13, 13)
3rd week - Kammarasambhavam - 2 (16, 18 )
5th week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 1 (4, 7, 11, 14)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Arakkirukkan - 2
1st week - Suvarnapurushan - 2
4th week - Vikadakumaran - 1 (3, 7, 13)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day*)

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> soon 
> 
> multi tracking il interest ullavar pm iduka....


 @ikka *bhayi okke busyaano ??*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## The wrong one

> 


Good going

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

> @ikka *bhayi okke busyaano ??*


Yes..Bhai...Cannot dedicate time consistently due to busy schedule....piller aarum ille???

----------


## Saathan

Uncle Kochi Multiplex Collection

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> Uncle Kochi Multiplex Collection


Super..
Second day more than first day..
Evening near 100%
Aa alamb PAN raavilathe show allarunnel kurachoode vannene

----------


## Koya Hayat

> 


Powlichadukunnallo multis ok rakshapedum ee cinima kondu.

----------


## Koya Hayat

> Uncle Kochi Multiplex Collection


Bumper oppening..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Kiduuu
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Yes..Bhai...Cannot dedicate time consistently due to busy schedule....piller aarum ille???


 :No:  .............................

----------


## wayanadan

> Uncle Kochi Multiplex Collection


*evening shows*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## ukcr

If our super stars cant match an English film in terms of collection can we call them by that name...hardly unlikely...

----------


## Don David

> If our super stars cant match an English film in terms of collection can we call them by that name...hardly unlikely...


Mandatharam parayathey!!!  
Keralathil mathramalla while world leading aanu avengers!! You should have to question every stars of every industry then!!  Maximum one week for avengers because it has only targeted audience.... 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> If our super stars cant match an English film in terms of collection can we call them by that name...hardly unlikely...


The budget n the amount they are getting is also huge... worldwide release...
Athu kond aa difference collection lum kaanum...

----------


## Saathan

TVM Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> If our super stars cant match an English film in terms of collection can we call them by that name...hardly unlikely...


*ayyayyo................*

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Kiduuuu....
Final runnil VISHU WINNER avuo MULTYil...
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Kiduuuu....
> Final runnil VISHU WINNER avuo MULTYil...


no.
PVT by a slight margin.. :Read:

----------


## nambiar

> no.
> PVT by a slight margin..


PVT has more shows , ML has better occupancy in multiplexes.

----------


## perumal

> Mandatharam parayathey!!!  
> Keralathil mathramalla while world leading aanu avengers!! You should have to question every stars of every industry then!!  Maximum one week for avengers because it has only targeted audience.... 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


One week onumala..50days run guaranteed!! 100days or even more possible.. black panther vare 50-100days range run undarnu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Thatha kammarane multy overall collectionil overtake cheytho??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


വർക്കിംഗ് ഡേ ആയിട്ടും..wowww.....85 house full shows in 119 total shows.... :Drum:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## Antonio

> വർക്കിംഗ് ഡേ ആയിട്ടും..wowww.....85 house full shows in 119 total shows....


Pulimurugan n Jungle book days ileppole

----------


## roshy

saturday 33lakh collection ulla ee film sunday 2lakh collection vannappol enghine 37 lakh aayi? :Dntknw: 





>

----------


## Antonio

> saturday 33lakh collection ulla ee film sunday 2lakh collection vannappol enghine 37 lakh aayi?


Ehhhhh
Angane nadannoo

----------


## samjoysy

> saturday 33lakh collection ulla ee film sunday 2lakh collection vannappol enghine 37 lakh aayi?


3 lakhs difference was there with PVRNATATA...now it's been reduced to 1 lakhs..so ithu thettakananu chance

----------


## Antonio

Aa pazhaya update onnu quote cheyyuu

Enikk load aakunnilla

----------


## maryland

> 





> 


33.02+2.07=37.00  :Gathering:

----------


## Antonio

Error edited

----------


## Antonio

Paavam @Saathan bro..
Ottakkalle cheyunne...
Correct cheytholum...

----------


## Antonio

Multiies ee aazhcha kurach santhosham aayikkanum

----------


## vickyfire

MVT 2CR grosser alle



> *TRIVIA* 
> *=================*
> 
> *1. HIGHEST LIFETIME GROSSER -* _JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM [2016]_ 
> 
> _2. FIRST FILM TO CROSS 1 Cr Gross MARK_ - _USTAD HOTEL [2012]_
> 
> _3. FIRST FILM TO COMPLETE 100 DAYS OF ITS RUN - USTAD HOTEL [2012]
> 
> ...

----------


## Saathan

sorry... sunday total thettanu... sat collection randu thavana add cheythu  :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

> MVT 2CR grosser alle


Jacobinte swargarajyam highest life time grosser aano??
Pulimurugan Alle ithu vare???
Athu confused aaayi..enthaa Sambhavam

----------


## vickyfire

Shariyanallo


> Jacobinte swargarajyam highest life time grosser aano??
> Pulimurugan Alle ithu vare???
> Athu confused aaayi..enthaa Sambhavam

----------


## Saathan

> Jacobinte swargarajyam highest life time grosser aano??
> Pulimurugan Alle ithu vare???
> Athu confused aaayi..enthaa Sambhavam





> Shariyanallo


first page update cheythittu kure ayi... soon update cheyam  :Good:

----------


## Don David

Uncle Day 5



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

thanks @Don David  :Drum: 

Uncle first day muthal full track cheythathu Don anu  :Clapping:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Biggest grosser of 2018 at  Cochin Plexes*  :Cheerleader:

----------


## The wrong one

> Uncle Day 5
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kidu inn ningalano track cheythe kidu..😍👍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

> *Biggest grosser of 2018 at  Cochin Plexes*


Nale 40 days avum still 1.5 lakhs per day 👍😍

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> *Biggest grosser of 2018 at  Cochin Plexes*


Well deserved☺

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Uncle Day 5
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Good:   :Good:

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Uncle Day 5
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Joy Mathew വാക്കു പാലിച്ചു.... ഇനി ധൈര്യമായി അടുത്ത പടത്തിനുവേണ്ടി ശ്രെമം തുടങ്ങാം... :study:

----------


## Cinemakaran

Sudani......1.5cr also predictable ...keep going..... :Cheerleader:

----------


## Don David



----------


## Saathan

Avengers: Infinity War - Day 6

----------


## perumal

> 




50l ethiya colour ayene...but kure release varan undallo  :Teary:  

35l oke othunguo entho  :Hmmm:

----------


## Don David

> 50l ethiya colour ayene...but kure release varan undallo  
> 
> 35l oke othunguo entho


By tomorrow 20lkhs cross cheyyum, by this weekend 25 lakhs for sure!!!  

45-50 lks sure anu!!  Athinumukalil kittumo ennu next week daysilariyaam!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

500 Pages... 5000 posts... 1,500,000 views  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:

----------


## Sagar

> 500 Pages... 5000 posts... 1,500,000 views


Great job macha..keep rocking..ellaathilum dosham maathram kaanunna chila aalkkaarund..Ignore them..avarude kuzhappamalla.....Thanks for your good work saathan!! :Namichu:

----------


## maryland

> 500 Pages... 5000 posts... 1,500,000 views


thread top 10
*Who Posted?*

 
            Posts                                    662 PRINCE            Posts                                    600 Bilalikka Rules            Posts                                    560 Saathan            Posts                                    402 wayanadan            Posts                                    204 renjuus            Posts                                    180 ParamasivaM            Posts                                    131 sachin            Posts                                    123 RAMANAN BOAT JETTY            Posts                                    109 vipi            Posts                                    101 firecrown

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


bb ഒന്നും ആയില്ലേലും ഇക്കായ്ക്കു ആശ്വസിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു വിജയ ചിത്രം ..

----------


## Cinemakaran

> by tomorrow 20lkhs cross cheyyum, by this weekend 25 lakhs for sure!!!  
> 
> 45-50 lks sure anu!!  Athinumukalil kittumo ennu next week daysilariyaam!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using tapatalk


40l cross cheyyum..sure....

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> 500 Pages... 5000 posts... 1,500,000 views


One of the gem of pages in FK!! Proud of you guys who are working behind this.

----------


## ABE

> 500 Pages... 5000 posts... 1,500,000 views


One of the most productive thread of FK, well done guys.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## roshy

> By tomorrow 20lkhs cross cheyyum, by this weekend 25 lakhs for sure!!!  
> 
> 45-50 lks sure anu!!  Athinumukalil kittumo ennu next week daysilariyaam!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


weekend kondu 29lakh kittum.....
next thursday aakumboyekkum 35lakh plus pratheekshikkunnu......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*40 L nu oru sadhyathayum illa*

----------


## Saathan

*Telugu Version 

*

----------


## renjuus

Aravindante athithikal track cheythillaa alle.It is also doing well in multies and even better than Uncle.

----------


## samjoysy

Panchavarnathatha 45L cross cheythitundavumallo

----------


## Saathan

Uncle collection il kurachu error undu... weekend il correct cheythu idam...

----------


## Antonio

> Uncle collection il kurachu error undu... weekend il correct cheythu idam...


Innatheth aano

----------


## Antonio

> Aravindante athithikal track cheythillaa alle.It is also doing well in multies and even better than Uncle.


 @Saathan ottakka 
Uncle nu @Don David help undennu thonnunnu..
So Somebody pls help for Aravindan tracking

----------


## Cinemakaran

> @Saathan ottakka 
> Uncle nu @Don David help undennu thonnunnu..
> So Somebody pls help for Aravindan tracking


Saaathan bhai track cheyyan interest ullavar PM cheyyan paranjirunnu..but pinne updates onnum kandilla.. Aravindante Athidhikal track cheyyapedenda film thanne aayirunnu,, Captian also..

----------


## Cinemakaran

Mohanlal and P thatha multi collection any idea?? *50L* adikkam chance undo thathayku?

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 06, 2018
*
2nd week - Aravindante Athithikal - 13 (13) **
2nd week - Uncle - 12 (12)
1st week - B. Tech - 10
1st week - Ee Ma Yau - 7
4th week - Panchavarnathatha - 5 (7, 14, 12)
1st week - Chanakyathanthram - 4
4th week - Mohanlal - 4 (6, 14, 11)
7th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 3 (5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
6th week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 2 (3, 7, 9, 13, 13)
1st week - Aabhasam - 1
2nd week - Thobama - 1 (12)
4th week - Kammarasambhavam - 1 (2, 16, 18 )
6th week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 1 (1, 4, 7, 11, 14)

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain.
4 weeks - Queen.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Cinemakaran

> *Show Count on Sunday, May 06, 2018
> *
> 2nd week - Aravindante Athithikal - 13 (13) **
> 2nd week - Uncle - 12 (12)
> 1st week - B. Tech - 10
> 1st week - Ee Ma Yau - 7
> 4th week - Panchavarnathatha - 5 (7, 14, 12)
> 1st week - Chanakyathanthram - 4
> 4th week - Mohanlal - 4 (6, 14, 11)
> ...


Aravindhan and uncle as expected holding well...Ee Ma Yau will come to top...nalla abhiprayam aanu... sad to see Thobama's faith.

----------


## Cinemakaran

@Saathan bhai..new films ethellam track cheyyunnundu???

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*innu 10 show ille ??*

----------


## Saathan

> *innu 10 show ille ??*


innale rathri vare 3 shows ayirunnu... innu 6 shows ayi... nale muthal 10...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> innale rathri vare 3 shows ayirunnu... innu 6 shows ayi... nale muthal 10...


 :Good:  *thanxxxx*

----------


## shivankuty

> innale rathri vare 3 shows ayirunnu... innu 6 shows ayi... nale muthal 10...


Athu inym koodate

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

44%  :Hmmm:  first three days kandappo expected better

----------


## vickyfire

> 


Ithentha inganatha drop athum Saturday...ithrayum positive report vannit

----------


## roshy

> 44%  first three days kandappo expected better



uncle thread-ilekku ninghalkku varaan samayam aayi :Bossman:

----------


## Antonio

> Ithentha inganatha drop athum Saturday...ithrayum positive report vannit


Expecting Show reduction 
B.Tech can entry now..
Long run for it guaranteed..

----------


## Antonio

> 


76.29% ithu ethu angle il aano multies etteduthekkunnath

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


even Evening shows also shokam aanalo.. :Teary:  :Confused1:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Telugu Version !!!

*

----------


## kandahassan

> *Telugu Version !!!
> 
> *


saathan bro TVM kazhakoottam krishnayilum telugu version release und . athu track cheyyunundo ?

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*evening show *

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Avengers nale kaalathu idam...

----------


## Antonio

> 


Q cinemas night show waste aayi konde irikkunnu..last Monday muthal not much booking...

----------


## Antonio

B.Tech n Allu Arjun evening shows 100 percent....

----------


## roshy

> Ithentha inganatha drop athum Saturday...ithrayum positive report vannit


second week 12 show undu.....5-9pm inte idayil oru show aanu ullathu.....
sathan innu paranjappozhaanu manassilaayathu......

----------


## Cinemakaran

Ee Ma Yau  :Confused1:

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


 :Bheeman: so far....so good..!!!

----------


## Saathan

.... :Bossman:

----------


## Saathan

*To adichu mattal teams, 

copy adichollu, track cheyathe ividennu data eduthollu... no problem... credit thannal mathi*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

കണ്ണുള്ളവർ കാണട്ടെ...കാതുള്ളവർ കേൾക്കട്ടെ...



> *To adichu mattal teams, 
> 
> copy adichollu, track cheyathe ividennu data eduthollu... no problem... credit thannal mathi*

----------


## Cinemakaran

:Nilavili: 


> 


37% even Sunday...

----------


## Assassin 45

> 37% even Sunday...


Sunday Aries il Ticket Rs. 290 aayathukond aayirikkum. Enkilum 1030 seats booked und. Ellavarum Aries nu aduthulla SPI or New il pokum. Ellam Atmos aanallo. Also ippo ellavarum Carnival MOT il um pokum. Carnival trace cheyyan pattille?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ......

----------


## maryland

> Sunday Aries il Ticket Rs. 290 aayathukond aayirikkum. Enkilum 1030 seats booked und. Ellavarum Aries nu aduthulla SPI or New il pokum. Ellam Atmos aanallo. Also ippo ellavarum Carnival MOT il um pokum. Carnival trace cheyyan pattille?


 :Welcome:  to  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


evening shows..Kidu...

----------


## Saathan

*Monday 7th 

*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

@Saathan innale uncle update ittirunno.atho postaan ningalkkum naanamaayo  :Laughing:

----------


## Sagar

> @Saathan innale uncle update ittirunno.atho postaan ningalkkum naanamaayo


Collection kandaa aarkkayalum naanam varum..😂

----------


## Don David

> @Saathan innale uncle update ittirunno.atho postaan ningalkkum naanamaayo


2-3 days koodumbo post cheyyunnathaayirikkum nallath ennu thonnikkanum ,occupancy kuravaanu innaleyum innum ,shows reduction und...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*2nd weekend collection idatha chila team chilappo weekdays collection idumayirikkum*   :Laughing:  :adichu mattal:

----------


## Saathan

> *2nd weekend collection idatha chila team chilappo weekdays collection idumayirikkum*   :adichu mattal:


enne sasi akki kalanju... 1 hr munpu weekend collection ittu... sunday collection tuesday night anu idunne   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  

:adichu mattal:

----------


## Antonio

> Collection kandaa aarkkayalum naanam varum..😂


Ikka or joyeattan nu illatha naanam nammakk ennathinaaa...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

thanks to @Don David  :Thnku:

----------


## Cinemakaran

ennaalum...ithenthe itrem Drop??? ottum pratheekshichilla first 2-3 days collection kandappol ee oru veezhcha....

----------


## Don David

> ennaalum...ithenthe itrem Drop??? ottum pratheekshichilla first 2-3 days collection kandappol ee oru veezhcha....


From today out of 10 shows 4 were morning shows - 9:50 am(2shiws) 10:30 am 2 shows!!  

2 shows were late night shows ,where in Q cinemas has lesser occupancy, while over is steady!!  

One show is at PVR gold at 2:20 pm, while cinemas and pan cinemas has each shoes in between 6 and 9 and it's too steady...

Out of 10 shows, 5 shows are not timed well especially for this genre and not with a unanimous wom!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

> From today out of 10 shows 4 were morning shows - 9:50 am(2shiws) 10:30 am 2 shows!!  
> 
> 2 shows were late night shows ,where in Q cinemas has lesser occupancy, while over is steady!!  
> 
> One show is at PVR gold at 2:20 pm, while cinemas and pan cinemas has each shoes in between 6 and 9 and it's too steady...
> 
> Out of 10 shows, 5 shows are not timed well especially for this genre and not with a unanimous wom!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Well described..  :Urgreat: ..At least they should consider the show timings of good moving movies. :Unhappy:

----------


## Antonio

> From today out of 10 shows 4 were morning shows - 9:50 am(2shiws) 10:30 am 2 shows!!  
> 
> 2 shows were late night shows ,where in Q cinemas has lesser occupancy, while over is steady!!  
> 
> One show is at PVR gold at 2:20 pm, while cinemas and pan cinemas has each shoes in between 6 and 9 and it's too steady...
> 
> Out of 10 shows, 5 shows are not timed well especially for this genre and not with a unanimous wom!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Show kurakkathe Ulla different type of thekkal aanu ee time...
Morning 4shows um late-night 3 shows um oree time il..
Aarude ammommakkanavo..
Q n PAN late night shows cancel aakunnund enna thonnunne

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

Ee.Ma.Yau , thatha,M lal MULTI collection innale vareyullathu ariyaan kazhiyo??

----------


## maryland

> Ee.Ma.Yau , thatha,M lal MULTI collection innale vareyullathu ariyaan kazhiyo??


Uncle vende... ?  :Phone:

----------


## Cinemakaran

athu Tuesday vare kittiyallo.. :Tasty:  so ethaandoru idea undu..but athupolalla mattu movies... :Weeping:

----------


## Koya Hayat

> athu Tuesday vare kittiyallo.. so ethaandoru idea undu..but athupolalla mattu movies...


Mattu filimsinu ariyam onnum bhakki illa ellam Vedi theernna polanu..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Mahanadi / Mahanati  / Nadigaiyar Thilagam



thanks to @Don David

----------


## Saathan

*1CR*  :Drum:

----------


## renjuus

Avengers  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*day 6  kandilla ??????*

----------


## firecrown

_Show Count on Sunday, May 13, 2018_

1st week - Kaamuki - 10
2nd week - B. Tech - 10 (10) **
2nd week - Ee Ma Yau - 9 (7)
3rd week - Aravindante Athithikal - 8 (13, 13)
1st week - Premasoothram - 7
1st week - Naam - 6
1st week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 4
3rd week - Uncle - 2 (12, 12)
2nd week - Aabhasam - 1 (1)
2nd week - Chanakyathanthram - 1 (4)
3rd week - Thobama - 1 (1, 12)
5th week - Panchavarnathatha - 1 (5, 7, 14, 12)
8th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)

_Run terminated last week_

4th week - Kammarasambhavam - 1 (2, 16, 18 )
4th week - Mohanlal - 4 (6, 14, 11)
6th week - Kuttanadan Marpappa - 1 (1, 4, 7, 11, 14)
6th week - Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil - 2 (3, 7, 9, 13, 13)

_Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)_

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

> _Show Count on Sunday, May 13, 2018_
> 
> 1st week - Kaamuki - 10
> 2nd week - B. Tech - 10 (10) **
> 2nd week - Ee Ma Yau - 9 (7)
> 3rd week - Aravindante Athithikal - 8 (13, 13)
> 1st week - Premasoothram - 7
> 1st week - Naam - 6
> 1st week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 4
> ...


Edited..,...

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Mahanadi / Mahanati  / Nadigaiyar Thilagam
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to @Don David


പതിയെ തുടങ്ങി.....

----------


## Cinemakaran

> _Show Count on Sunday, May 13, 2018_
> 
> 1st week - Kaamuki - 10
> 2nd week - B. Tech - 10 (10) **
> 2nd week - Ee Ma Yau - 9 (7)
> 3rd week - Aravindante Athithikal - 8 (13, 13)
> 1st week - Premasoothram - 7
> 1st week - Naam - 6
> 1st week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 4
> ...


Aravindhan-8.....Uncle-2.... :Wacko:

----------


## vipi

> Aravindhan-8.....Uncle-2....


Uncle nte double collection und Aravindan multi il


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Thanks firecrown

----------


## Cinemakaran

_Mahanadi / Mahanati / Nadigaiyar Thilagam - 2nd day vannillallo....._

----------


## renjuus

> _Mahanadi / Mahanati / Nadigaiyar Thilagam - 2nd day vannillallo....._


FK FB pagel Vannittundu..saathan will post here soon..1.07 L 55.81%

----------


## shivankuty

> Uncle nte double collection und Aravindan multi il
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50 lacs cross chythu inale

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

adich mattal continues...

----------


## Saathan

Asif Ali's Btech

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Sudani - 50 days

----------


## wayanadan

> Asif Ali's Btech


*kidu*

----------


## Antonio

Mahanati Keri varunnund....oru 10 lakhs adikkan chance undo??

----------


## Saathan

thanks to Don David  :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

thanks to Don David  :Thnku:

----------


## anupkerb1

Aravindan track cheyunilee ?

----------


## Saathan

> Aravindan track cheyunilee ?


illa.......

----------


## Saathan

Avengers - TVM Ariesplex

----------


## Cinemakaran

> illa.......


ഇങ്ങനെ ക്രൂരൻ ആകല്ലേ സാത്താൻ ഭായ്... :Nono:

----------


## Cinemakaran

two days aayi reports onnumillalloo...!!!!!!

----------


## Saathan

last 2 days kurachu busy ayirunnu... atha idanje...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

B.Tech thimirkkuvaanallo....

----------


## Saathan

Deadpool 2 - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## ukcr

Only English and Hindi films are getting over 90% collection these days at multiplex...sad...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *1CR* 
> 
> [IMG]https//i.imgur.com/TCRarnt.png[/IMG]


AVENGERS ticket/collection 3D glass rent ulppede aano?

----------


## renjuus

> AVENGERS ticket/collection 3D glass rent ulppede aano?


Athonnum preshnamallaa.engane engilum 2 crs kadannaal Puliyude thallu collection pottichu ennu paranju nadakkaam.

----------


## Antonio

> Athonnum preshnamallaa.engane engilum 2 crs kadannaal Puliyude thallu collection pottichu ennu paranju nadakkaam.


Athentha...Puli 4Cr Alle...n moreover tracked collection Alle?

----------


## renjuus

> Athentha...Puli 4Cr Alle...n moreover tracked collection Alle?


athallaa bro.Enganeyenkilum chilarkku ashwaasam kittumengil aayikkoottee..athnu vendi paranjathaanu... :Yes3:

----------


## firecrown

_Show Count on Sunday, May 20, 2018_

4th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 12 (8, 13, 13) **
3rd week - B. Tech - 11 (10, 10)
3rd week - Ee Ma Yau - 9 (9, 7)
2nd week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 5 (4)
1st week - Krishnam - 4
1st week - School Diary - 4
2nd week - Kaamuki - 2 (10)
6th week - Panchavarnathatha - 2 (1, 5, 7, 14, 12)
2nd week - Premasoothram - 1 (7)
3rd week - Chanakyathanthram - 1 (1, 4)
4th week - Uncle - 1 (2, 12, 12)
9th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)

_Run terminated last week_

1st week - Naam - 6
2nd week - Aabhasam - 1 (1)
3rd week - Thobama - 1 (1, 12)

_Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)_

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Cinemakaran

Aravindhan :Urgreat:    B.Tech :Drum:  Ea.Ma.Yau :Cheerleader:

----------


## Saathan

Deadpool 2

----------


## Cinemakaran

@Saathan bhai... B.tech tracking nirthiyo????

----------


## Saathan

> Deadpool 2


thanks to Don David

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan bhai... B.tech tracking nirthiyo????


illa... nale morning idam

----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Steady collection...

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

B.Tech........?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

:Drum: 40L+ :Drum:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

thanks to Don David  :Thnku:

----------


## Cinemakaran

2 days aayi oru ochayum anakkavum illallo ivide...ശ്മശാന മൂകത .... :batman:

----------


## firecrown

_Show Count on Sunday, May 27, 2018_

5th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 12 (12, 8, 13, 13) **
1st week - Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum - 12
4th week - B. Tech - 10 (11, 10, 10)
4th week - Ee Ma Yau - 7 (9, 9, 7)
3rd week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 4 (5, 4)
1st week - Angane Njanum Premichu - 3
1st week - Kaitholachan - 3
3rd week - Kaamuki - 2 (2, 10)
1st week - Mazhayathu - 2
1st week - Paikutty - 2
10th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
7th week - Panchavarnathatha - 1 (2, 1, 5, 7, 14, 12)
5th week - Uncle - 1 (1, 2, 12, 12)
4th week - Chanakyathanthram - 1 (1, 1, 4)
2nd week - School Diary - 1 (4)

_Run terminated last week
_
1st week - Krishnam - 4
2nd week - Premasoothram - 1 (7)

_Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)_

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram. 
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Infinity War

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

:Drum: so 50L will be cross today... :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

Avengers: Infinity War - *Ariesplex collection* 
_
Sun 27th, May_

----------


## nambiar

Aravindan ethrayayi ? Still 12 shows.

----------


## Hajiz

B.tech Super Hit👏👏👏👏

----------


## firecrown

_Show Count on Sunday, June 3, 2018_

6th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 14 (12, 12, 8, 13, 13) **
5th week - B. Tech - 10 (10, 11, 10, 10)
5th week - Ee Ma Yau - 6 (7, 9, 9, 7)
4th week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 4 (4, 5, 4)
1st week - Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal - 4
1st week - Orange Valley - 4
1st week - Premanjali - 3
4th week - Kaamuki - 2 (2, 2, 10)
2nd week - Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum - 2 (12)
11th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
8th week - Panchavarnathatha - 1 (1, 2, 1, 5, 7, 14, 12)
6th week - Uncle - 1 (1, 1, 2, 12, 12)
5th week - Chanakyathanthram - 1 (1, 1, 1, 4)
1st week - Dustbin - 1

_Run terminated last week_

1st week - Angane Njanum Premichu - 3
1st week - Kaitholachan - 3
1st week - Mazhayathu - 2
1st week - Paikutty - 2
2nd week - School Diary - 1 (4)

_Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)_

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam.

1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary. 

0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty.


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

Aravindhanu 1 crore varunna lakshanam undallo ..Show increase thanne..
Uncle still 1 show..
Longest running ikka film in Multies aano?

----------


## maryland

> Aravindhanu 1 crore varunna lakshanam undallo ..Show increase thanne..
> Uncle still 1 show..
> Longest running ikka film in Multies aano?


Great Father 7 weeks undu.. :Read: :

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Aravindhanu 1 crore varunna lakshanam undallo ..Show increase thanne..
> Uncle still 1 show..
> Longest running ikka film in Multies aano?


Ippol ethra aayittundaavum-Aravindhan????

----------


## Raja Sha

Kala tracking ille?

----------


## Cinemakaran

ividippo oru tracking-um nadakkunnilla..aaake motham shokam...

----------


## Saathan

Kaala Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## maryland

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

Kaala Kochi Multiplexes

----------


## Saathan

TVM Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

thanks to Don David...  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## Antonio

Kaala top veditheeral....

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 10, 2018*

7th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 7 (14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13) **
6th week - B. Tech - 5 (10, 10, 11, 10, 10)
12th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
7th week - Uncle - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 12, 12)
6th week - Chanakyathanthram - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 4)
6th week - Ee Ma Yau - 1 (6, 7, 9, 9, 7)
5th week - Kaamuki - 1 (2, 2, 2, 10)
5th week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 1 (4, 4, 5, 4)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Dustbin - 1
1st week - Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal - 4
1st week - Orange Valley - 4
1st week - Premanjali - 3
2nd week - Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum - 2 (12)
8th week - Panchavarnathatha - 1 (1, 2, 1, 5, 7, 14, 12)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam.

1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum.

0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin.

Total: 57 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Kaala Cochi Multiplex collection

----------


## Raja Sha

Not bad...

----------


## Antonio

Cinepolis Ramzan nu thurakkumo?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

ആകെ ഇപ്പോൾ എത്ര സ്ക്രീൻ ആണ് മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഉള്ളത്??

----------


## Saathan

Kaala

----------


## Saathan

Kaala Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Btech - 10th June

----------


## Saathan

thanks  Don David & 4ever  :Thnku:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> thanks  Don David & 4ever


ഏകദേശം വെടി തീർന്നു.... 50 അടിക്കാൻ ചാൻസ് കുറവാണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു....

----------


## wayanadan

കാല പരാജയമാണല്ലോ

----------


## wayanadan

> Btech - 10th June


 :Band:  '........

----------


## wayanadan

അരവിന്ദന്റെ അതിഥികളുടെ കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയാണ്

----------


## shivankuty

> അരവിന്ദന്റെ അതിഥികളുടെ കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയാണ്


1.12cr+

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 1.12cr+
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


കിടു കാച്ചി .....

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 17, 2018*

1st week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 20
1st week - Njan Marykutty - 17
8th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 4 (7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13) **
1st week - Aashiq Vanna Divasam - 2
1st week - Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli - 2
12th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
7th week - B. Tech - 1 (5, 10, 10, 11, 10, 10)
7th week - Ee Ma Yau - 1 (1, 6, 7, 9, 9, 7)

*Run terminated last week*

5th week - Kaamuki - 1 (2, 2, 2, 10)
5th week - Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri - 1 (4, 4, 5, 4)
6th week - Chanakyathanthram - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 4)
7th week - Uncle - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 12, 12)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle.

1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram.

0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin.

Total: 61 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

Marykkutty ethra??

----------


## firecrown

> Marykkutty ethra??


updated....

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal

----------


## renjuus

Kidu beginning... :Thumbup:

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Ariesplex Collection

----------


## ukcr

Great opening...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal


14 HF ഷോ  :Band:

----------


## Raja Sha

4 screens ippol aakkiya edappally vanitha vinitha complex koodi 
kochi multiplexinte koode koottenda samayam kazhinjirikkunnu.
10+ shows vechu Abrahaminte santhathikal avidunnu nedunna collection ganyamaya onnanu..
Luluvil praveshikkanum car park cheyyanum ulla thirakkum thamasavum pariganichu
Avide ullavar ippol vanitha prefer cheyyunnundu..

----------


## HighnesS

> 1.12cr+
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Kidu collection anallo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Kidu collection anallo. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avde matram oru blockbuster range collection und

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Band:  ........

----------


## The wrong one

Evening shows anallo kurav..!


> 


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Evening shows anallo kurav..!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Evng shw big screenl aanu...atha

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## The wrong one

Okey ...


> Evng shw big screenl aanu...atha
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Njan Marykutty

----------


## Saathan

Marykutty Day 1... ivide idan marannu....

----------


## Saathan

Race 3 - Day 3

----------


## Saathan

Day 2


Day 1

----------


## Antonio

Marykkutty sustain cheyumayirikkum average level il for long time...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Madmax

Superb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

Total HF till Yesterday was 30.Any Correction??.There is also a correction in Date(Change in to Monday instead Sunday)

----------


## Saathan

total HF shows *39*

----------


## Saathan

TVM Ariesplex 



11:30 AM - 221 Seats 
03:00 PM - 221 Seats 
06:45 PM - 695 Seats
10:15 PM - 695 Seats

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Cochin Multiplex [ 18/06/18 ]

*Btech~ 64.8 Lakhs (45D)
Sudani ~ 1.42 CR (87D)
InfinityWar ~ 1.46 CR (51D)*

----------


## Saathan

Race 3

----------


## The wrong one

Pathetic


> Race 3


Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

----------


## maryland

> Pathetic
> 
> Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


Pan: 2%  :Gathering: 
Q: 5 %  :Ayyo: 
cinemax: 15%  :Roll:

----------


## wayanadan

> Race 3


*vedi theernnu*

----------


## GABBAR

> Race 3


e status malayalam filims vallathum aanenkil ippo 5 shows polum undavilla ikka padam aanenkil 1 show yum

----------


## wayanadan

*abrahaam ......................*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*thanxx sathaan*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Tribes

abraham collection report date wrong please  change the date

----------


## ABE

*Mary**kuttikku van drop annallo..*

----------


## Antonio

> *Mary**kuttikku van drop annallo..*


Multies not welcoming the theme this time..Dnt knw why..

----------


## anupkerb1

> Multies not welcoming the theme this time..Dnt knw why..


Nattukark budhi udhichu   :Laughing:  eni adutha thattukada setup il kanam

----------


## Antonio

> Nattukark budhi udhichu   eni adutha thattukada setup il kanam


Hmmm
Within next 4 months, 2 more Wil be there for the year

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## ChalakudikaraN

above tgf povumalo ale :confused:

----------


## Don David

> 


PVR HF miss okke 2 or 3 tickets inaayirikkum !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Down aayi thudangiyennu thonnunnu  :Laughing:  good performance and there is a chance for 1 crore from multies

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Down aayallo...mazha kanathuu..athum affect cheythu..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Down aayallo...mazha kanathuu..athum affect cheythu..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





> Down aayi thudangiyennu thonnunnu  good performance and there is a chance for 1 crore from multies


Aaha..appo nokkiyirikkuvaanalle  :Laughing: 

Q cinemas and Cinemax server error undaayirunnu..it has affected booking..but still holding very well..

----------


## wayanadan

> Down aayi thudangiyennu thonnunnu  good performance and there is a chance for 1 crore from multies


*weekend aayikkotte*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

Ithu matram nokiyirika kurache divasamayi😋


> Aaha..appo nokkiyirikkuvaanalle 
> 
> Q cinemas and Cinemax server error undaayirunnu..it has affected booking..but still holding very well..


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> Aaha..appo nokkiyirikkuvaanalle 
> 
> Q cinemas and Cinemax server error undaayirunnu..it has affected booking..but still holding very well..


PVR oru divasam
Q n PAN adutha divasam
Mandanmarkk aa site onnu maintain cheythoode

----------


## Phantom 369

Abraham Yesterday Aries Plex collection atreya.??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Keelezi Achu

> 


Thanks for those working behind

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Thanks..
% aayi kaanikkunnath collection as % of HF collection aano atho occupancy aano?

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks..
> % aayi kaanikkunnath collection as % of HF collection aano atho occupancy aano?


occupancy anu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> occupancy anu


 :Ok: 
Max possible collection 8 lakhs varumo?

----------


## Mike

thanks Saathan bhai...........  :Thumbup:

----------


## Saathan

> Max possible collection 8 lakhs varumo?


max 7.94L....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> max 7.94L....


 :Good: ....

----------


## shivankuty

[QUOTE=Saathan;8324491][/QUOTE @Saathan PVR rate difference eduthilae???oru 14k adhikam varumenu thonunu....

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, June 24, 2018*

2nd week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 22 (20) **
2nd week - Njan Marykutty - 15 (17)
9th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 2 (4, 7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13)
1st week - Police Junior - 2
13th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)
8th week - B. Tech - 1 (1, 5, 10, 10, 11, 10, 10)
8th week - Ee Ma Yau - 1 (1, 1, 6, 7, 9, 9, 7)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Aashiq Vanna Divasam - 2
1st week - Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli - 2

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli.
Total: 63 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Cochin Multiplex Collection

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan PVR rate difference eduthilae???oru 14k adhikam varumenu thonunu....
> 
> Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk


innalathe correct thanne anello

----------


## Phantom 369

Aries Plex update inum ileyy...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

4 shows um big screen il anu... 


 @Phantom 369

----------


## wayanadan

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal - Cochin Multiplex Collection


കിടു .................

----------


## Phantom 369

> 4 shows um big screen il anu... 
> 
> 
>  @Phantom 369


okk Thanks Broo 😍
pine avide 2 row apozhum Book ayathupole kanikarund booking tudangiya timilum ath blocked seats ano??

----------


## Saathan

> okk Thanks Broo 
> pine avide 2 row apozhum Book ayathupole kanikarund booking tudangiya timilum ath blocked seats ano??


ticket counter il poyal avide book cheyan pattum... online il mathram anu blocked...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Phantom 369

> ticket counter il poyal avide book cheyan pattum... online il mathram anu blocked...


appo track cheymbol ath include cheyile..?? 
aa ticket sold ayo ilayo ennu online vazhi ariyan patilalo

----------


## Saathan

> appo track cheymbol ath include cheyile..?? 
> aa ticket sold ayo ilayo ennu online vazhi ariyan patilalo


Ariyan pattum... collection included anu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Day 11- Monday ennanallo le..

----------


## wayanadan

അബ്രഹാം ?......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

സ്റ്റഡി  :Good:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## haidin mammookka

Abraham?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


hm.. Expected 3 lakhs today.. ha!! Friday kondu 70 lakhs. Saturday & Sunday kahziyumbol 80 lakhs. ithaanu expectations. Lets see how it goes..

----------


## wayanadan

ഡൌണായി .... വേൾഡ് കപ്പും ഒരു  റീസണാണ്

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> hm.. Expected 3 lakhs today.. ha!! Friday kondu 70 lakhs. Saturday & Sunday kahziyumbol 80 lakhs. ithaanu expectations. Lets see how it goes..





> ഡൌണായി .... വേൾഡ് കപ്പും ഒരു  റീസണാണ്


Innu first show time il Germany and second show time il Brazil matches.. evening and night shows aanu compared to yesterday kooduthal down aayathu..ithu thanne aavanam reason..

----------


## haidin mammookka

Abraham?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


നാളത്തോടെ 70 l ന് അടുത്ത് വരും

----------


## KOBRA

M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: VarapuzhaIthu multi collectionil count akumo.?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: VarapuzhaIthu multi collectionil count akumo.?


Cineplex onnum Multiplex collectionil varillallo.
Separate tracking aanu pathivu.

----------


## firecrown

> 





> 


great occupancy on first 2 sundays  :Good: 
ee sunday nalla drop kaanum.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

Sanju  :Good:

----------


## Movie Lover

Angane aanenkil Carnival Angamalyum varande. It should include all multiplexes in Kochi area.

Varapuzha theatre multiplex aanennu thonnunnilla. Or pazhaya theatre renovate cheytha feel aanu




> M Cinemas 4K 3D Dolby ATMOS: VarapuzhaIthu multi collectionil count akumo.?

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

Ab today?s collection pls...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shafeeq Basheer

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


So hopes are still on for 1cr +..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GABBAR

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


so next friday aakumbo 90 lakhs

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


AS ee week max possible collection approx ethra aanu from the 18 shows currently allotted?

----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ഈവനിംഗ് ഷോ 80 % ഗുഡ്

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 1, 2018*

3rd week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 18 (22, 20) **
3rd week - Njan Marykutty - 14 (15, 17)
1st week - Kidu - 8
10th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 3 (2, 4, 7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13)
1st week - Pettilambattra - 2
9th week - B. Tech - 1 (1, 1, 5, 10, 10, 11, 10, 10)
1st week - Onnumariyathe - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Police Junior - 2
8th week - Ee Ma Yau - 1 (1, 1, 6, 7, 9, 9, 7)
13th week - Sudani from Nigeria - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 13, 19, 19)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior.

Total: 66 films

** - show count on previous Sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Sanju - cochin multiplex 
*Sat 30th*

----------


## shakeer

Abraham poratea

----------


## Saathan



----------


## perumal

> 


Evening shows significantly affected by Argentina vs france game! Good figures though!!

----------


## wayanadan

നാളെ 80 l .....

----------


## haidin mammookka

Today


> നാളെ 80 l .....


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## perumal

> 


Daytime n evening shows same occupancy  :Teary:  shows the impact of wcup!! Even a Spain game affecting lots

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Daytime n evening shows same occupancy  shows the impact of wcup!! Even a Spain game affecting lots


Ithu WC alla.. Because Spain match time il nalla occupancy aayirunnu..7 pm -9 pm ulla shows..Pani kittiyathu late night shows aanu..Bad occupancy for pan 11:15 pm and Q 10:40 pm show.. nale working day alle..
Innale clear case of match effect

----------


## wayanadan

> Daytime n evening shows same occupancy  shows the impact of wcup!! Even a Spain game affecting lots


ലോകകപ്പ് ........ അതന്നെ കാരണം

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*kidu .....................*

----------


## Sidharthan

Wc polum affect cheytila..shoo


> 


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Wc polum affect cheytila..shoo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


2 week munne athinte First Sunday WC time il  99% edutha oru padam undaayirunnallo  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sidharthan

> 2 week munne athinte First Sunday WC time il  99% edutha oru padam undaayirunnallo


22 showil 99% poliyallee😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 22 showil 99% poliyallee😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Athu 22 alla 35 show aayalum angane vannene...karanam athra advance aayittanu fill aayathu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ikka

Abraham monday??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## ikka

Thanks @Saathan  bhai

----------


## Janapriyan

> Wc polum affect cheytila..shoo
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





> 


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Phantom 369

> 


abraham sunday updatesil total views 50,000+ und
monday ayapo 48,000+ only..???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


total viewers already 50k kadanallo.. Housefull shows 72 um.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

Sanjuvum നേർ പകുതിയായി

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


lesham better aayello compared to Monday  :Thumbup:  Wednesday & Thursday koode 2 lakhs vechu kittiyal kollaam..

----------


## wayanadan

> 


ഇന്നലത്തെതിലും താഴെ പോകുമെന്നാ കരുതിയത്

----------


## Manoj

> 


Kidu, 27 day 1cr adikkum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ഇന്നലത്തെതിലും താഴെ പോകുമെന്നാ കരുതിയത്


Innale Brazil aayirunnallo...
Naleyum mattannaalum kali illa...ee level vannal kidukkiyene

----------


## wayanadan

> Innale Brazil aayirunnallo...
> Naleyum mattannaalum kali illa...ee level vannal kidukkiyene


*1CR nu iniyum kurachu divasam koodi wait cheyyendi varum*

----------


## maryland

> *1CR nu iniyum kurachu divasam koodi wait cheyyendi varum*


ikka film aayathukondu padikkal kalamudakkumo ennum pedikkanam... :Scared:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> ikka film aayathukondu padikkal kalamudakkumo ennum pedikkanam...


Chance und..
Aalillatha PAN Aakum maximum shows..

----------


## wayanadan

> ikka film aayathukondu padikkal kalamudakkumo ennum pedikkanam...


ഉണ്ടാവില്ല രണ്ട് പടം മാറ്റി വെച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്

----------


## Saathan



----------


## maryland

> 


Pan, Q okke HO alle.... :Doh:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> 


Tomo 90 adikkumo??

----------


## Raja Sha

Tomorrow 91L

----------


## GABBAR

> Tomo 90 adikkumo??


adikkum naale 90+ aavum

----------


## Saathan

Njan Marykutty

----------


## wayanadan

> Tomorrow 91L


ഇല്ല ...:.......

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Tomorrow 91L


*നാളെ ബ്രസീൽ ബെൽജിയം മാച്ച് ഉള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് നൈറ്റ് ഷോ ഒക്കെ ശോകം ആയിരിക്കും.... സൊ അടിക്കാൻ ചാൻസ് കുറവാണ്*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Mike

great job.........Thanks Saathan bhai

----------


## Antonio

> 


 @Saathan Bhai date 6th Alle???

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*valiya pratheeksha venda*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 8, 2018*

1st week - My Story - 22
4th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 13 (18, 22, 20) **
4th week - Njan Marykutty - 8 (14, 15, 17)
1st week - Cuban Colony - 6
1st week - Theetta Rappai - 4
1st week - Yours Lovingly - 2
11th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 1 (3, 2, 4, 7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13)
10th week - B. Tech - 1 (1, 1, 1, 5, 10, 10, 11, 10, 10)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Kidu - 8
1st week - Onnumariyathe - 1
1st week - Pettilambattra - 2

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra.

Total: 69 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## perumal

> 


Kidu  :Drum:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> 


Kikidu .. :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*my storyekkaal orupadi  munnil*

----------


## Antonio

> *my storyekkaal orupadi  munnil*


But just behind something else..

----------


## maryland

> But just behind something else..


"minute difference" ennaano uddheshichathu..?  :Raman:

----------


## wayanadan

> "minute difference" ennaano uddheshichathu..?


*showyude kaaryamayirikkum*

----------


## Saathan

TVM Ariesplex collection

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*4L vannilla ...*

----------


## Saathan

Q il error ayondu nalla pani kitti....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *4L vannilla ...*


Q Cinemas Booking Error Aayrnu... Illenkil Ethiyene

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Mary kuty multi tracking nirthiya Sunday decent booking undayirunnu

----------


## shakeer

No multy updates today

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*naale kazhinjaal 1 CR*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*my story*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*abrahaam  !!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Cochin Plexes 2018 Toppers (Final Collection)*

*Infinity War (54 Days)* 
Total Collection ~ 1,46,67,636 (1.46Cr)
Total Admits - 82,180

*Sudani From Nigeria (97 Days)* 
Total Collection ~ 1,43,28,430 (1.43Cr)
Total Admits - 90,176


*Collection*: InfinityWar *>* Sudani 
*Admits*: Sudani *>* InfinityWar

----------


## Balram

> *Cochin Plexes 2018 Toppers (Final Collection)*
> 
> *Infinity War (54 Days)* 
> Total Collection ~ 1,46,67,636 (1.46Cr)
> Total Admits - 82,180
> 
> *Sudani From Nigeria (97 Days)* 
> Total Collection ~ 1,43,28,430 (1.43Cr)
> Total Admits - 90,176
> ...




thanks..

steady run and initial nte oru difference ...  :Swoon:  

around 8000 ticket kooduthal poyittum 3 laks difference  :Unhappy:

----------


## Saathan

> thanks..
> 
> steady run and initial nte oru difference ...  
> 
> around 8000 ticket kooduthal poyittum 3 laks difference


Avengers 3D ayonda....

----------


## wayanadan

*abrahamine kaa naanillallo*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


1CR  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> 


Superb...Recent highest Alle??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Superb...Recent highest Alle??


Athengane..big screen il oru HF vannaal thanne ithilum varille

----------


## wayanadan

> 


കട്ട നെഗറ്റീവിലും ഈവനിംഗ് ഷോ കിടു

----------


## Antonio

> Athengane..big screen il oru HF vannaal thanne ithilum varille


Occupancy aanu udheshichath..96%

----------


## Antonio

Abraham Fridays evide.. vannilla??
Avide Veendum fight thudangi..ethra pages marikkanamennu ariyilla..athaa ivide vanne..

----------


## Saathan

Koode Cochin Mutiplex

----------


## shivankuty

> Koode Cochin Mutiplex


Ithra pettenu vanna...kidu...1cr sure...neeralide kurch morng shws ithnu kityrnel kidukyenae

Sent from my P7072G using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Koode Cochin Mutiplex


Wow..kiduve..Anjali Menon😍

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 15, 2018*

1st week - Koode - 20
1st week - Neerali - 19
5th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 6 (13, 18, 22, 20) **
2nd week - My Story - 5 (22)
5th week - Njan Marykutty - 4 (8, 14, 15, 17)
12th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 1 (1, 3, 2, 4, 7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13)
11th week - B. Tech - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 5, 10, 10, 11, 10, 10)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Cuban Colony - 6
1st week - Theetta Rappai - 4
1st week - Yours Lovingly - 2

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - 
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 72 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Koode Cochin Mutiplex


Wah.... Multiplex 1 crore for sure..   :Thumbup:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Koode Cochin Mutiplex


*saathan pani nerathe kazhichalloo*

----------


## Antonio

Naleyum Koode easy aanu.. venel innu night thanne cheyyaam..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Abraham - 29 Days



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Neerali Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Abraham - 29 Days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Stunning..with two new big Malayalam releases and one of them doing extremely well, this is truly a blockbuster performance in 5th week.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

10 shows undayirunnenkil 2.5 lakhs okke vannene mikkavarum..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Abraham - 29 Days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


77%   :Good:

----------


## wayanadan

> Neerali Cochin Multiplex


തീരുമാനമായീ

----------


## Saathan

Koode Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Koode Kochi Multiplex


Kidilan.. 🙏😍👌

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Kidilan.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


7+L  kittiyenne ee blocked seats illenkil... site il full kanikkumpol spot booking um undakila  :Doh:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 7+L  kittiyenne ee blocked seats illenkil... site il full kanikkumpol spot booking um undakila


Cheyyy... 🤦*♂️Anyways Very Good Collections.. Nale PVR Big Screenil Alle Padam.. Polichuadukkam.. 👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Koode Kochi Multiplex


*11 HF*

----------


## Saathan

Abrahaminte Santhathikal Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> 7+L  kittiyenne ee blocked seats illenkil... site il full kanikkumpol spot booking um undakila


1.5cr + varumo? What's your intuition?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> 1.5cr + varumo? What's your intuition?


1.5 chance kurava...

----------


## wayanadan

ലോകകപ്പ് ഫൈനൽ ബാധിച്ചു

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Terrific.. 1 crore easily adikum.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## GABBAR

> 




first time aano 1 lack mukalil pokaathadh

----------


## Saathan

> first time aano 1 lack mukalil pokaathadh


2nd time.... last friday 0.88 ayirunnu....

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> 


Disaster level aayallo alle..

----------


## wayanadan

> 


25 l പോലും എത്തില്ലേ

----------


## wayanadan

> 


43% മോശമല്ലാത്ത സ്റ്റാറ്റസ്

----------


## frincekjoseph

Aaa Front Pages onnum aarum update cheyarille?

Last updation MVT aanalloo???

----------


## Deewana

Kidukkachi thanne... Multiyil pazhaya BBs nte range pokum !!!


> 


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Koode kochi multiplex collection

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Koode kochi multiplex collection


Going Steadyy ✌️👍✌️👍

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

> 


😑😐

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> 


Polichadukkal  :Drum:

----------


## wayanadan

പരിതാപം'.....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*marykutty ethrayaayi*

----------


## udaips

> 


Ini ippo final run kazhinjittu paranjaal mathi...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## wayanadan

> 


സ്റ്റഡി .........

----------


## wayanadan

> 


മഴ എഫക്ട്....

----------


## perumal

> 


Tvm single screen mikka films um ingana thane alle working day

----------


## Malik

> 


Day 5 alle.Bakki 4days collection evide?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> മഴ എഫക്ട്....


Tvmil innu mazhayillaayirunnu..ithu citykku purathulla theatres aanu..Not city single screens..avide ithrayokkeye varuu...

----------


## wayanadan

> Tvm single screen mikka films um ingana thane alle working day


20% നും താഴെ !!:

----------


## wayanadan

നീരാളിയേ.......

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> മഴ എഫക്ട്....


Ennalum ingane down  akumo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ennalum ingane down  akumo


city yil matre e padathinu scope ullu.. city ki purathu ulla single screensil e run okke prateekshicha mathi

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Ennalum ingane down  akumo



ee screens il okke Pulimurugan/ Baahu level il ulla padangale weekdays il collection varu... 
mattu padangal okke below 30% okke thanne anu vararu...

----------


## wayanadan

> Tvmil innu mazhayillaayirunnu..ithu citykku purathulla theatres aanu..Not city single screens..avide ithrayokkeye varuu...


*abrahamintethu kittan vazhiyundo?/*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Q evening 2 shows error ayondu tuesday count eduthu....

----------


## Saathan

Q error ayondu tuesday count eduthu...

----------


## Manoj

> മഴ എഫക്ട്....


Ivide mazha onnumilla

----------


## udaips

> Day 5 alle.Bakki 4days collection evide?


Ithinte purakil vere pala ' Sambhava'ngalum undu... Trackingiloode ulla chila fan fights... Orupaadu efforts ittu track cheyyunnathu kondu chila pothu maarga nirdeshangal undaakkukayanenkil nallathu...

----------


## Malik

> Ithinte purakil vere pala ' Sambhava'ngalum undu... Trackingiloode ulla chila fan fights... Orupaadu efforts ittu track cheyyunnathu kondu chila pothu maarga nirdeshangal undaakkukayanenkil nallathu...


Athaanu last 4 days chodhichathu.Last 4days illathe,5th day mathram aayi track cheythekkunnu.

----------


## Viru

First page update cheythal upakaram aayirunu samyam ulla aarelum

2017 vare ullath pakka anen thonunu .....last 1 year or so kude update cheythal mathi

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *abrahamintethu kittan vazhiyundo?/*


Athu cheythittundo ennu ariyilla...athinu ithinekkal urappaanu..ee padam kurekkoodi main centre oriented aanu

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Ivide mazha onnumilla


Ningal mazha illannu paranjathu kondavum , innu ravile muthal ivide perumazha  :Biggrin:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Q shows late ayi open ayondu... avide collection kuranju....

----------


## Loud speaker

> Q shows late ayi open ayondu... avide collection kuranju....


Ee weekendode 50 lakh, By next friday 70 lakh, High chance fr 1cr

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ee weekendode 50 lakh, By next friday 70 lakh, High chance fr 1cr


1.5 cr expect cheythirunnu...Range maattippidikkendi varumo ennu nale ariyaam..

----------


## wayanadan

> 1.5 cr expect cheythirunnu...Range maattippidikkendi varumo ennu nale ariyaam..


അത്രേം വരൂല

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 22, 2018*

2nd week - Koode - 19 (20) **
1st week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 14
2nd week - Neerali - 11 (19)
6th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 4 (6, 13, 18, 22, 20)
3rd week - My Story - 3 (5, 22)
1st week - Savari - 3
6th week - Njan Marykutty - 2 (4, 8, 14, 15, 17)
13th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 1 (1, 1, 3, 2, 4, 7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13)
1st week - Bhayanakam - 1

*Run terminated last week*

11th week - B. Tech - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 5, 10, 10, 11, 10, 10)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 73 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## perumal

> *Show Count on Sunday, July 22, 2018*
> 
> 2nd week - Koode - 19 (20) **
> 1st week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 14
> 2nd week - Neerali - 11 (19)
> 6th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 4 (6, 13, 18, 22, 20)
> 3rd week - My Story - 3 (5, 22)
> 1st week - Savari - 3
> 6th week - Njan Marykutty - 2 (4, 8, 14, 15, 17)
> ...


Abraham  :Clap:  6th week with 4shows ...
Deserve more tho

----------


## maryland

> Abraham  6th week with 4shows ...
> Deserve more tho


Aravindante Athidhikal aanennu karuthi kurichu per enkilum ABs-nu kayarunnundu…. :Maxim:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## King Amal

NEERALI Piditham where?? 😎

----------


## Saathan



----------


## nambiar

It is surprising -Neerali is still getting 11 shows in Cochin Multiplexes, even though the collection is less than 20%. 
I think most of the theaters in Kerala have 2 week guarantee agreement for Neerali.
Outside Kerala - Neerali got removed in 4 days from Nagercoil Rajesh , lowest collection for a release movie in the last couple of years. In Mangalore Suchitra, Neerali ran with less than 40 people on last Sunday. Now Koode is getting houseful shows.  The movie got removed from almost all multiplexes outside Kerala.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> It is surprising -Neerali is still getting 11 shows in Cochin Multiplexes, even though the collection is less than 20%. 
> I think most of the theaters in Kerala have 2 week guarantee agreement for Neerali.
> Outside Kerala - Neerali got removed in 4 days from Nagercoil Rajesh , lowest collection for a release movie in the last couple of years. In Mangalore Suchitra, Neerali ran with less than 40 people on last Sunday. Now Koode is getting houseful shows.  The movie got removed from almost all multiplexes outside Kerala.


In Ekm multiplexes Neerali has 7 shows more than AS, but collection difference is only 20k. That too because AS has no night shows(after 7pm). 
Agreement itself might be the reason.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> ....


മൾട്ടിയിലെ b -ടെകിന്റെ ഫൈനൽ കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയാ

----------


## Saathan

> മൾട്ടിയിലെ b -ടെകിന്റെ ഫൈനൽ കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയാ


nale idam  :Good:

----------


## Antonio

> nale idam


1 Crore.??.?

----------


## Antonio

Aravindan 1 Crore enthayalum kadannille??

----------


## wayanadan

> nale idam


 :Ok:  .................

----------


## Saathan

> 1 Crore.??.?


Athrakku onnum illa



> Aravindan 1 Crore enthayalum kadannille??


Yes...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Abraham

----------


## perumal

> *Sunday


Neerali?????

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

_*Sunday_

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Neerali

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Neerali
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kola mass update bro  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Abraham


കിടുക്കി ......

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Another 2 weeks kondu 1 crore kadakendathaanu & 50 lakhs from Airesplex..

----------


## praviatfk

> Neerali
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Still 11 shows..  :Race:  

Thanks bro

----------


## wideeyes

> Neerali
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Very Good...................

----------


## wideeyes

> 


hmmm....................good

----------


## Aparichithan

> Neerali
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Avg 10K per show.....how they meet operating expenses

----------


## wayanadan

> Very Good...................


 :Laughing:  ..........................

----------


## Saathan

BTech Final Cochin Multiplex Collection 



 @wayanadan

----------


## Antonio

Aravindan kittumoo???

----------


## Saathan

> Aravindan kittumoo???



1+CR undu... correct amount ariyilla....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*2nd Mon @ Cochin Multiplex 2018*


Koode : 4.21L / 23 Shows / 52.77%


Aadhi : 4.18L / 21 Shows / 54.47%


Abraham: 3.44L / 22 Shows / 45.22%

----------


## wayanadan

> BTech Final Cochin Multiplex Collection 
> 
> 
> 
>  @wayanadan


താങ്ക്സ് സാത്താൻ

----------


## wayanadan

> 


ഈ വീക്കെൻഡിൽ 80/85 l വരും

----------


## Deewana

> Aravindan kittumoo???


Innaaaa pidi !!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

ഒരു ഷോ കൂടി

----------


## wideeyes

> ഒരു ഷോ കൂടി


നീരാളി പിടിത്തത്തിൽ നിന്നും വഴുതി പോയതാണോ

----------


## Saathan

Koode cochin multiplex collection

----------


## wayanadan

> നീരാളി പിടിത്തത്തിൽ നിന്നും വഴുതി പോയതാണോ


എന്നാലും നീരാളിക്ക് ഭയങ്കര പിടുത്തമാണ്

----------


## wideeyes

> എന്നാലും നീരാളിക്ക് ഭയങ്കര പിടുത്തമാണ്


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Maradona Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*TVM Arissplex*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


സൺഡേ 80 l.....

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, July 29, 2018*

3rd week - Koode - 15 (19, 20)
1st week - Maradona - 12
2nd week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 9 (14)
1st week - Kinavalli - 9
1st week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 7
1st week - Ennalum Sarath - 5
7th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)
1st week - Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Bhayanakam - 1
1st week - Savari - 3
2nd week - Neerali - 11 (19)
3rd week - My Story - 3 (5, 22)
6th week - Njan Marykutty - 2 (4, 8, 14, 15, 17)
13th week - Aravindante Athithikal - 1 (1, 1, 3, 2, 4, 7, 14, 12, 12, 8, 13, 13)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam.

Total: 79 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


അടുത്ത വീക്കെൻഡിൽ 1 cr

----------


## shakeer

As etrayi sathan Eannu nalla status varum

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


നാളെ അറിയാം എവിടം വരെ പോകുമെന്ന്

----------


## Mike

ABS Tracking nirthiyoo.... ??

ennale nalla status undayirnnu......

Final Ethra ayi.. 1.14 C ayo ??

----------


## Saathan

> ABS Tracking nirthiyoo.... ??
> 
> ennale nalla status undayirnnu......
> 
> Final Ethra ayi.. 1.14 C ayo ??


Track cheyunnundu... 1.13CR

----------


## Ravi

> ABS Tracking nirthiyoo.... ??
> 
> ennale nalla status undayirnnu......
> 
> Final Ethra ayi.. 1.14 C ayo ??


It will cross 1.14 Cr by tomorrow......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Iyyer The Great

18th day (Tuesday)

AS 2.20 lakhs 30.49% 
Koode 2.12 lakhs at 34.93%

----------


## wayanadan

മർഡോണ സ്റ്റഡി

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> മർഡോണ സ്റ്റഡി


Show timings mosham aanu..Friday muthal better timing and count kittiyaal mechapedum..wom und..

----------


## udaips

> 18th day (Tuesday)
> 
> AS 2.20 lakhs 30.49% 
> Koode 2.12 lakhs at 34.93%


AS ennathu kondu uddeshichathu ethu padamanu??

----------


## Antonio

> AS ennathu kondu uddeshichathu ethu padamanu??


Abrahaminte Santhathikal????

----------


## Antonio

Abraham total ethra aayi..

----------


## udaips

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal????


Oh..sorry.. comparison aayirunnalle... Njan karuthi innalathe collection aanennu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Abraham total ethra aayi..


1.14 cr

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*ethra divasam kondaayirunn abraham 1CR adichathu ? *

----------


## RACER

> *ethra divasam kondaayirunn abraham 1CR adichathu ? *


Around 25 days kondu..

----------


## udaips

> *ethra divasam kondaayirunn abraham 1CR adichathu ? *


26th day....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Oh..sorry.. comparison aayirunnalle... Njan karuthi innalathe collection aanennu...


Yes. Multi aanallo koode AS collection break cheyyum ennu expect cheyunna eka sthalam..infact expected to be highest in multi this year so far.

First week nu shesham except on weekends, I think first time koode is going below AS in collection. Athra nalla trending alla ee week.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


നാളെ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്

----------


## ABE

> നാളെ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്


12 enkilum kanum..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 12 enkilum kanum..


Just miss...11  :Wink:

----------


## ABE

> Just miss...11


Ithu mattiyittu ethu konappile padam anu ivaru idaan pokunnathu avo?

----------


## wayanadan

> 12 enkilum kanum..


കാരവൻ , ഇബ്ലീസ് ?

----------


## ABE

> കാരവൻ , ഇബ്ലീസ് ?


I think it natural to downsize the numbers when collection falls.

----------


## Saathan

> 12 enkilum kanum..


sthiram cheyunna polle weekdays il show koodumayirikkum  :Doh:

----------


## Antonio

> *banned Perumal for few months... requested ban....*


Thread maariyo

----------


## Saathan

Karwaan Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Koode & Maradona Mon-Thur PVR collection wrong anu... weekend rate ayirunnu eduthe...

----------


## Saathan

Maradona

----------


## Saathan

Koode

----------


## wayanadan

കൂടെ മർഡോണ സ്റ്റഡിയാണ്

----------


## Antonio

Iblis enthu pattiyee??
Below average opening??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 5, 2018*

1st week - Iblis - 14
2nd week - Maradona - 13 (12) **
4th week - Koode - 12 (15, 19, 20)
3rd week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 8 (9, 14)
2nd week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 4 (7)
2nd week - Kinavalli - 4 (9)
8th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (1, 4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Ennalum Sarath - 5
1st week - Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum - 1

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 81 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

*KOODE - TVM ARIESPLEX*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


നാളെ 1 cr.......

----------


## Saathan

*Koode 1cr from Cochin Multiplexes*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Karwaan

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> *Koode 1cr from Cochin Multiplexes*


 :Band:  

*prthviyude ethramathe filim aanu multyil 1cr adikkunnathu ??*

----------


## Saathan

> *prthviyude ethramathe filim aanu multyil 1cr adikkunnathu ??*


*1CR - 8 


90s - 3*  :Unhappy:

----------


## Cinemakaran

സാത്താൻ ബ്രോ ...2017 മുതലുള്ള 1cr അടിച്ച പടങ്ങളുടെ  ലിസ്റ്റ് ഇടാൻ പറ്റുമോ .already ഇട്ടിട്ടുണ്ടേൽ സോറി.

----------


## Saathan

*1crore movies of Prithviraj at Cochin Multis.*

#Memories 
#Ezra 
#EnnuNinteMoideen 
#Koode 
#AmarAkbarAnthony 
#Anarkali 
#Paavada 
#SapthamasreeThaskara 


#Oozham #7thDay and #AdamJoan hit the 90s mark.

----------


## Saathan

*4th Sunday @ Cochin Plexes*

Koode 4.29L - 12S (79%)

ABS 3.61L - 13S (69%)

Sudani 3.38L - 10S (76%)

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*iblis??????????????????*

----------


## wayanadan

*koode mardona, karawan ellaam padangalkkum ore status aanallo*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

മഴ കാരണമാണോ അപ്ഡേറ്റില്ലാത്തേ

----------


## Raja Sha

Viswaroopam pratheekshikkamo?
Mazha multiye badhichu alle?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

വിശ്വരൂപം ഇറങ്ങിയത് പോലുമറിഞ്ഞില്ല

----------


## frincekjoseph

Abrahaminte Santhathikal ethra collect cheythu as of now from multies?

----------


## Raja Sha

> 


Unbelievable!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ravi

> Abrahaminte Santhathikal ethra collect cheythu as of now from multies?


*COCHIN MULTIPLEX
1,15,76,280 as on today.
Last week : 1.12 L*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 12, 2018*

1st week - Neeli - 11
5th week - Koode - 10 (12, 15, 19, 20) **
3rd week - Maradona - 8 (13, 12)
4th week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 6 (8, 9, 14)
3rd week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 4 (4, 7)
2nd week - Iblis - 4 (14)
9th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (1, 1, 4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)
3rd week - Kinavalli - 1 (4, 9)

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 81 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*mazhayatthum kollaalo*

----------


## Saathan

Vishwaroopam 2

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

MARADONA

----------


## Saathan

V2 - Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

> *mazhayatthum kollaalo*


ithokke yenthu... Koode thread eduthu nokku...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

thanxx sathaan

----------


## ukcr

not the perfect of the days to enjoy the films.....

----------


## jeeva

Last daysiloke multi ok odyirunno??

----------


## Saathan

> Last daysiloke multi ok odyirunno??


yes... PVR/Cinemax mathrame adachullu...

----------


## anupkerb1

Tcr inox onum working allaa

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 26, 2018*

6th week - Koode - 8 (10, 12, 15, 19, 20) **
5th week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 8 (6, 8, 9, 14)
4th week - Maradona - 5 (8, 13, 12)
1st week - Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar - 4
4th week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 3 (4, 4, 7)
2nd week - Neeli - 2 (11)
4th week - Kinavalli - 1 (1, 4, 9)
3rd week - Iblis - 1 (4, 14)
10th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (1, 1, 1, 4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 81 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

*3rd Biggest Hit @ Cochin Multiplex*

----------


## Saathan

*2nd Biggest Hit @ TVM Ariesplex*

----------


## renjuus

This yearil 3rd and 2nd aano @Saathan

----------


## Saathan

> This yearil 3rd and 2nd aano @Saathan


Yes... multi il 2nd kittum  :Good:

----------


## maryland

> Yes... multi il 2nd kittum


 :2nd:  :2nd:  :2nd:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 2, 2018*

6th week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 10 (8, 6, 8, 9, 14) **
7th week - Koode - 8 (8, 10, 12, 15, 19, 20)
5th week - Maradona - 7 (5, 8, 13, 12)
5th week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 3 (3, 4, 4, 7)
3rd week - Neeli - 2 (2, 11)
11th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)
5th week - Kinavalli - 1 (1, 1, 4, 9)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar - 4
3rd week - Iblis - 1 (4, 14)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 83 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

*2nd Biggest Grosser @ Cochin Multiplexes*  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

Pan error ayondanu occupancy kuranjathu....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> Pan error ayondanu occupancy kuranjathu....


*Friday ticket rate il 7.36 Lakhs varum... ee year ile 2nd biggest first day ayenne... + Pan error illenkil biggest 1st day thanne varum... beating Abraham (7.46L)....*

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi cochin multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi Ariesplex

----------


## Saathan

Ranam cochin multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

തീവണ്ടി കിടു .. .രണം കുറച്ച് കൂടി  മികച്ച കളക്ഷൻ പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചു

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi Day 2 @ Kochin Multiplexes

----------


## Saathan

Ranam 3rd Day @ Kochin multiplex

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 9, 2018*

1st week - Theevandi - 24
1st week - Ranam - 22
7th week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 3 (10, 8, 6, 8, 9, 14) **
8th week - Koode - 2 (8, 8, 10, 12, 15, 19, 20)
6th week - Maradona - 2 (7, 5, 8, 13, 12)
12th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)
6th week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 1 (3, 3, 4, 4, 7)

*Run terminated last week*

3rd week - Neeli - 2 (2, 11)
5th week - Kinavalli - 1 (1, 1, 4, 9)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 85 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

തീവണ്ടി  :Good:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*showyude ennam koodi*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

@Saathan Ranathinekkaal 580 seats kooduthal booking vanna theevandikku ariesil kooduthal vannathu less than 6k...seems to be some problem..

----------


## Maryadaraman

> 


Theevandi takarkuvanallo.. kure delay aayenkilum perfect time to release..Padam average aanelum Tovino factor aanu ethrem collection! Ranam vedi theerum ee week

----------


## maryland

> Theevandi takarkuvanallo.. kure delay aayenkilum perfect time to release..Padam average aanelum Tovino factor aanu ethrem collection! Ranam vedi theerum ee week


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan Ranathinekkaal 580 seats kooduthal booking vanna theevandikku ariesil kooduthal vannathu less than 6k...seems to be some problem..


ticket rate difference anu... 

Ranam: 
365, 290, 160, 100

Theevandi: 
160, 100
210, 140, 75

----------


## renjuus

> ticket rate difference anu... 
> 
> Ranam: 
> 365, 290, 160, 100
> 
> Theevandi: 
> 160, 100
> 210, 140, 75


thanks...ticket rate differenceinte ithra bheekaramaaya avasthaanathram eppozhaa kaanunnathu.. :Ho:

----------


## Saathan

> thanks...ticket rate differenceinte ithra bheekaramaaya avasthaanathram eppozhaa kaanunnathu..



Aadhi: *19941* Viewers -  *49.40* Lakhs 

Koode: *20091* Viewers - *40.27* Lakhs


ithinekkal beekaram vere kaanilla...

----------


## renjuus

> Aadhi: *19941* Viewers -  *49.40* Lakhs 
> 
> Koode: *20091* Viewers - *40.27* Lakhs
> 
> 
> ithinekkal beekaram vere kaanilla...


nammal oro days and total maathrame shredhikkaarullu..ithu pettennu kandappozhaanu strike cheythathu...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## rebel

> 


Shows kuranjho

----------


## Saathan

> Shows kuranjho


Bandh ayonda

----------


## wayanadan

> ticket rate difference anu... 
> 
> Ranam: 
> 365, 290, 160, 100
> 
> Theevandi: 
> 160, 100
> 210, 140, 75


*athentha angine ??*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*theevandi kidukkal thudarunnu*

----------


## Maryadaraman

Multiplex update aayi wait cheyyunnu! Seems that tracking guy is busy with something.. aarelum onnu help cheyyu.. atho interest poyathano :Popcorn:

----------


## GABBAR

waiting,,,,,

----------


## ABE

> Multiplex update aayi wait cheyyunnu! Seems that tracking guy is busy with something.. aarelum onnu help cheyyu.. atho interest poyathano


Iyalu kidannu karayaan athinu Dileep padam onnum release ayittillallo.......enikku karyam pidikitty.. :Grin:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> Multiplex update aayi wait cheyyunnu! Seems that tracking guy is busy with something.. aarelum onnu help cheyyu.. atho interest poyathano


chori ellam ee thread nu purathu mathi... ivide venda....  :Stop:

----------


## Maryadaraman

> chori ellam ee thread nu purathu mathi... ivide venda....


Collection ariyanulla aakamsha aanu mashe..athinum chori ennu parayalle..

----------


## Maryadaraman

> Iyalu kidannu karayaan athinu Dileep padam onnum release ayittillallo.......enikku karyam pidikitty..


Enthanu bhai.. Ella padathintem collection ariyande..Dileep padam okke sada movie alle.. njagade flop movie aaya Kammarante Collection break cheytho ennariyan ulla oru aakamsha..athre ullu

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Theevandi takarkuvanallo.. kure delay aayenkilum perfect time to release..Padam average aanelum Tovino factor aanu ethrem collection! Ranam vedi theerum ee week


Theevandikku ivide calicut okke nalla wom undu purathu

----------


## ABE

> Enthanu bhai.. Ella padathintem collection ariyande..Dileep padam okke sada movie alle.. njagade flop movie aaya Kammarante Collection break cheytho ennariyan ulla oru aakamsha..athre ullu


Savaari Gi giri................ :Roll:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

.

----------


## Maryadaraman

> .


Kollam.. Weekdaysil moshamalla  :Band:

----------


## Maryadaraman

> 


Tovinos best aakum in multi..'

----------


## maryland

> Kollam.. Weekdaysil moshamalla


 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Maryadaraman

> 


Nale ethra shows undu Ranam at ekm multi?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nale ethra shows undu Ranam at ekm multi?


4 shows

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*double stronggg*

----------


## udaips

> 


Big screen-ikekku shift aayalle?

----------


## Saathan

Oru Kuttanadan Blog - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Oru Kuttanadan Blog - Cochin Multiplex


*appo angineyaanu kaaryangal*

----------


## maryland

oru show polum FD HF aavaatha blog... :Doh: 
best!!

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 16, 2018*

2nd week - Theevandi - 23 (24) **
1st week - Oru Kuttanadan Blog - 18
1st week - Padayottam - 15
2nd week - Ranam - 4 (22)
8th week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 1 (3, 10, 8, 6, 8, 9, 14)

*Run terminated last week*

6th week - Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal - 1 (3, 3, 4, 4, 7)
6th week - Maradona - 2 (7, 5, 8, 13, 12)
8th week - Koode - 2 (8, 8, 10, 12, 15, 19, 20)
12th week - Abrahaminte Santhathikal - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 6, 13, 18, 22, 20)

*Top Runners of 2018* (*number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day*)

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 89 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

padayottam track cheyyunnillalle....

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


kiduve..........................................

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

> padayottam track cheyyunnillalle....


Illaa.ellaam koode track cheyyaan bhudhimuttaanu innaleyokke decent perfo aayirunnu multies ennaa arinjathu.close to 4.5 l vannittundu

----------


## maryland

> Illaa.ellaam koode track cheyyaan bhudhimuttaanu innaleyokke decent perfo aayirunnu multies ennaa arinjathu.close to 4.5 l vannittundu


Blog-nu pakaram Padayottam track cheyyaamaayirunnu.. :Hmmm:

----------


## Antonio

Blog nu koodiya aa oru show aarudethaanu...

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Blog-nu pakaram Padayottam track cheyyaamaayirunnu..



sathyam...!!!

----------


## Cinemakaran

BLOG , NEERALIYE kadathi vettumo ennu nokkaam ini... by d by NEERALI final ethrarunnu multies-il?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> BLOG , NEERALIYE kadathi vettumo ennu nokkaam ini... by d by NEERALI final ethrarunnu multies-il?


22 lakhs

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> BLOG , NEERALIYE kadathi vettumo ennu nokkaam ini... by d by NEERALI final ethrarunnu multies-il?


blog-inu show count advantage undaayirunne ennu thonnunnu......

----------


## Antonio

> blog-inu show count advantage undaayirunne ennu thonnunnu......


Neerali first days okke 18 shows allalo..
Nearly 22-23 okke illarunno

----------


## roshy

> Neerali first days okke 18 shows allalo..
> Nearly 22-23 okke illarunno


onnum nokkaanilla,innathe blog collection vannu :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## renjuus

> Blog nu koodiya aa oru show aarudethaanu...


Avante shaapam aanennu thonnunnu bloginte innathe avastha  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Phantom 369

> Avante shaapam aanennu thonnunnu bloginte innathe avastha


ith Neerali shapam tanne..

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi Arisesplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Ettom valya disaster appol Blog thanne..
Ikka padangalk unexpected onnum undakilla...
Sethu film flop as expected..

----------


## Antonio

> Theevandi Arisesplex


Aries enganayaa appo run cheyyunnee???
3 days il thanne ettom wom kittiya Padam 33 percent aayirunnu..pinne weekdays il ee Avastha aayal bakki padangal okke cancellation aakumallo

----------


## udaips

> Aries enganayaa appo run cheyyunnee???
> 3 days il thanne ettom wom kittiya Padam 33 percent aayirunnu..pinne weekdays il ee Avastha aayal bakki padangal okke cancellation aakumallo


Aa big screen nirayanamenkil marana mass BB thanne venam... Pinne avide ninnu kananum mathram visual effects ulla padangal... Theevandi ippo News screen 1, Sreevishakh, Kairali complex okkeyundu.. pinne Carnival-ilum ettavum kooduthal shows ithinu thanne... Aries-karkku screen 1 selective padangalkkum weekendilum open cheyyunnathanu nallathu

----------


## sankarvp

> Ettom valya disaster appol Blog thanne..
> Ikka padangalk unexpected onnum undakilla...
> Sethu film flop as expected..


Anyway cochin multiplexil Blog Parole collectione mari kadannu ennu thonnunnu.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Anyway cochin multiplexil Blog Parole collectione mari kadannu ennu thonnunnu.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


But Neerali ilum thazhe aakumennu thonnunnu finishing..

----------


## jeeva

> 


As my prediction 20 percentage ilum thazhe pokum ennathu correct ayi...

----------


## fkTrump

> Anyway cochin multiplexil Blog Parole collectione mari kadannu ennu thonnunnu.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Parole... kollam pakshe tholpikkan avilla

----------


## Phantom 369

> Aries enganayaa appo run cheyyunnee???
> 3 days il thanne ettom wom kittiya Padam 33 percent aayirunnu..pinne weekdays il ee Avastha aayal bakki padangal okke cancellation aakumallo


audiencinu IPO 3 Multi option und in TVM
Mattu 2 multiplex kude vanatode Ariesplex audience kuranju.

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


എവിടെയോ എന്തോ തകരാറുള്ളപോലെ ,

----------


## Don David

> എവിടെയോ എന്തോ തകരാറുള്ളപോലെ ,


Endhaanaavoo ???

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> എവിടെയോ എന്തോ തകരാറുള്ളപോലെ ,


Ithilum kuraavano????

----------


## Don David

> Ithilum kuraavano????


Occupancy percentage is 15 ..not 11 !!! Its a technical error !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> Endhaanaavoo ???
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Percentage wrong anu 15.3% varum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

alla... ithrem down aayappol chinthichupoyathaa mashe...

----------


## Cinemakaran

padayottam track cheythirunnel sangathikalude kidappu ethaandonnu pidikittiyenem....

----------


## Antonio

> padayottam track cheythirunnel sangathikalude kidappu ethaandonnu pidikittiyenem....


Padayottam innale 47 Percent undennu thonnunnu..
2.5 lakhs...

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Padayottam innale 47 Percent undennu thonnunnu..
> 2.5 lakhs...


ethra shows?

----------


## sankarvp

> എവിടെയോ എന്തോ തകരാറുള്ളപോലെ ,


ഇക്കയുടെ സഹായ മനസ്ഥിതിയിലും script സെലക്ഷനിലും ആണ് ആ തകരാറ്.😎

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> SL final figure ariyamo i think its below neerali
> Nthoke vannalum parole record pottukayilla  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really..?🤔

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ethra shows?


18 I think

----------


## Cinemakaran

> ഇക്കയുടെ സഹായ മനസ്ഥിതിയിലും script സെലക്ഷനിലും ആണ് ആ തകരാറ്.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


athum oru main factor aanu.

----------


## roshy

post remove cheyyunna sthithikku ellaa chori postukalum remove cheyyuka..... :Cheerleader:

----------


## Saathan

*Updated....

*

----------


## Saathan

Koode final collection @ cochin multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## frincekjoseph

Ee threadinte front page ippol update cheyyarille?

----------


## frincekjoseph

ABS Total Collection ethrayaa from multiplex?

----------


## Antonio

Padayottam 49 percent and 2.11 lakhs ennu oru FB page il und..

----------


## Cinemakaran

Teevandi 1 cr adikkan chance undalle....

----------


## Cinemakaran

Pdayottam 49% ?? Great...!!!

----------


## Antonio

> Teevandi 1 cr adikkan chance undalle....


Why ..Oct 11 vare time Ille??
Easy 1.25 Crore..

----------


## shakeer

1.20 cr final[
QUOTE=frincekjoseph;8372224]ABS Total Collection ethrayaa from multiplex?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Why ..Oct 11 vare time Ille??
> Easy 1.25 Crore..


All depends on tommorrow's releases

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ABE

> 


Final 1.20 to 1.30 varumayirikkum, allenkil theater kittanam.

----------


## Saathan

Varathan cochin multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Varathan Ariesplex

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Varathan Ariesplex


Collection kanan pattunnilla.. Pls re-upload

----------


## Saathan

> Collection kanan pattunnilla.. Pls re-upload


http://imgur.com

ee site blocked ano ?

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> http://imgur.com
> 
> ee site blocked ano ?


Cochin multiplex collection paranjal mathi.. Total

----------


## wayanadan

> Cochin multiplex collection paranjal mathi.. Total


6.06 L. .. 95% (13 HF shows)

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 


Varathan 2nd day collection aayille..

----------


## Saathan

Varathan 2nd Day @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> Varathan 2nd Day @ Cochin Multiplex


Terrific.. Nale 100% adichekkum..

----------


## KingsMen

Itu ee year le multi highest single day collection alle ?




> Varathan 2nd Day @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Saamy 2 - Day 1 @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## udaips

> Itu ee year le multi highest single day collection alle ?


Second best to Theevandi's Day 3...8.52L... most probably ee weekend Varathan athu marikadakkum... :Yo:

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

Varathan 3rd day collection aayille...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> 


Terrific all the way

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 23, 2018*

1st week - Varathan - 25
3rd week - Theevandi - 16 (23, 24) **
1st week - Mangalyam Thanthunanena - 11
2nd week - Padayottam - 10 (15)
2nd week - Oru Kuttanadan Blog - 3 (18 )

*Run terminated last week*

2nd week - Ranam - 4 (22)
8th week - Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha - 1 (3, 10, 8, 6, 8, 9, 14)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 91 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


So highest single day collection this year goes to "Varathan"

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 


തിങ്കൾ ഓർ ചൊവ്വ 1 കോടി അടിക്കും

----------


## Antonio

> തിങ്കൾ ഓർ ചൊവ്വ 1 കോടി അടിക്കും


Monday..
Innu 99 varoolle???
Tomo 2 minm..
So by monday...

----------


## Antonio

Padayottam 25 lakhs crossed...

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Monday..
> Innu 99 varoolle???
> Tomo 2 minm..
> So by monday...


innu 1Cr adichaalo..??

----------


## maryland

> innu 1Cr adichaalo..??


that is a very rare possibility.
innu maximum varaan pattaavunnathu: 5,46,250 aanu... :Secret: 
(if all shows were HF)  :Raman:

----------


## Saathan

Varathan - Day 3 @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Varathan - Day 3 @ Cochin Multiplex


onnum parayaanilla......kalakki...thimirthu....kidukki..  ... Record single day collection in 2018.

----------


## Cinemakaran

> that is a very rare possibility.
> innu maximum varaan pattaavunnathu: 5,46,250 aanu...
> (if all shows were HF)


chilappo biriyani koduthaalo...!!!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Theevandi

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Varathan - Day 3 @ Cochin Multiplex


Record single day collection - 1st and 2nd goes to Varathan !!!

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Theevandi


അപ്പോൾ നാളെ ഒരു കോടി അടിക്കും... വെൽടൺ !!!!

----------


## Cinemakaran

padayottam sunday % any idea???

----------


## wayanadan

> Varathan - Day 3 @ Cochin Multiplex


 :Band:  .........

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi 1cr from cochin multiplex  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

Varathan - Day 5 @ cochin multiplex

----------


## Antonio

Padayottam 29-30 lakhs..

----------


## Cinemakaran

varathan  cruising to fastest 50L in multies......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Religious monk

> 


 :Band:   :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

VARATHAN - DAY 6 @ KOCHI MULTIPLEX

----------


## Saathan

Varathan - Fastest 50 Lakhs @ cochin Multiplex (2018 )

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Varathan - Fastest 50 Lakhs @ cochin Multiplex (2018 )


അല്ലേലും ഫഹദിനോട് മൾട്ടിപ്ളെക്സിന് ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഇഷ്ടമാ...

----------


## Sreekuttan

> Varathan - Fastest 50 Lakhs @ cochin Multiplex (2018 )



Please check q-Cinemas collection amount.... day 6 inekkal nalloru amount kooduthalaanallo day 7 inspite of less viewers than day 6.... any calculation error..?

----------


## Don David

> Please check q-Cinemas collection amount.... day 6 inekkal nalloru amount kooduthalaanallo day 7 inspite of less viewers than day 6.... any calculation error..?


Its just because tuesday has a low ticket rate of 110 at q cinemas whereas on wednesday its 140 for the morning shows and 150 for the later shows....on sunday  the charges will be 170

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Chekka Chivantha Vaanam Cochin Multiplex

----------


## wayanadan

തുടക്കം കൊള്ളാം

----------


## Antonio

Theevandi n Varathan vannille???
Theevandi ineeppo onnum kaanathillannu thonnunnu.. menanjannu 16 percent engandaarunnille

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Theevandi vedi theernnu... oru evening show polum illa... August Cinema  :Namichu:

----------


## Antonio

> Theevandi vedi theernnu... oru evening show polum illa... August Cinema


Collection idinjalloo...
18th day 1Cr adicha Padam athinte thudarunnulla days below average aanallo..
Varathan Alle family kooduthal than Theevandi...

----------


## vipi

Theevandi sudden break itta pole aayello...1.20cr expect cheythu...
print irangiyath nalla pani aayi

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


evng shows near 100%...hmmmm

----------


## Sidharthan

Varathan thakarkuanallo..👏👏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

fastest 1CR in multies aavatte....2018

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Theevandiyude multiyile sudden fall is unbelievable..

Kazhinja Saturday 86% and 4.69 lakhs..
Sunday 79% and 4.55 lakhs..
Pinne huge drop..
Monday below 25% and 1.14 lakhs aayi..Ee Friday aanenkil huge show reduction um..21% il 38 k collection um aayi churungi...

Sunday kazhinjappo 1.3-1.4 cr expect cheythittu ippo 1.1 cr thanne doubt aayi

----------


## Cinemakaran

varathan kerivannille...athukondaakum.....




> Theevandiyude multiyile sudden fall is unbelievable..
> 
> Kazhinja Saturday 86% and 4.69 lakhs..
> Sunday 79% and 4.55 lakhs..
> Pinne huge drop..
> Monday below 25% and 1.14 lakhs aayi..Ee Friday aanenkil huge show reduction um..21% il 38 k collection um aayi churungi...
> 
> Sunday kazhinjappo 1.3-1.4 cr expect cheythittu ippo 1.1 cr thanne doubt aayi

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> varathan kerivannille...athukondaakum.....


Varathan Thursday irangi kazhinjaanallo Theevandi Sunday vare kidu aayi poyathu...Saturday occupancy okke kandappo vere level povum ennu vicharichu

----------


## Cinemakaran

print irangiyaatho appo pani kittiye.. piracy oru vallatha prashanm thanne...





> Varathan Thursday irangi kazhinjaanallo Theevandi Sunday vare kidu aayi poyathu...Saturday occupancy okke kandappo vere level povum ennu vicharichu

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi  - Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Varathan - Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 30, 2018*

2nd week - Varathan - 26 (25) **
1st week - Lilly - 11
1st week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 9
3rd week - Padayottam - 7 (10, 15)
4th week - Theevandi - 6 (16, 23, 24)
2nd week - Mangalyam Thanthunanena - 2 (11)
3rd week - Oru Kuttanadan Blog - 1 (3, 18 )

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 91 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Cinemakaran

Mangalyam Thanthunanena - 2 (11) :Teary:  family support kittiyilla...

----------


## Saathan

Varathan

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## jeeva

> 


Njan ethinu oru 80-90 Anu pratheekshichathu but crossed 1 cr another multi darling hero born in the list of Fahad,Nivin,DQ and prthvi....

----------


## Keelezi Achu

> Varathan



Kidiloskki !!!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

@Saathan bro evening shows extra chairs undaayirunno.. :Biggrin:  thanks for the update

----------


## Antonio

> 


By 14th day 1crore..
Record breaker of 2018..

----------


## chandru

1cr in 14 days without centre square! Phenomenal!

----------


## ParamasivaM

Onam vacation il aanel sure 2Cr ayirunnu..Ini ippo nokkaam...Long run enthoram kittumennu

----------


## Cinemakaran

11 oct vare valya bheeshani undaavilla ennu thonnunnu....1.40cr minimum prediction

----------


## KingsMen

innatte holiday factor nalla pole reflect cheyyunnu undu evening shows il - near house full. Innu Sunday range collection vannal, there is a possibility to cross 1C today itself...  Innattatode 99+ L sure aanu








>

----------


## KingsMen

innu Sunday range il collection vannal, there is a possibility to cross 1 Crore today itself




> By 14th day 1crore..
> Record breaker of 2018..

----------


## Antonio

> innu Sunday range il collection vannal, there is a possibility to cross 1 Crore today itself


Yaaa...
Last evening trend was somewhat as of Saturday Eve..
So lets see..

----------


## Antonio

> Njan ethinu oru 80-90 Anu pratheekshichathu but crossed 1 cr another multi darling hero born in the list of Fahad,Nivin,DQ and prthvi....


Tovino has all the elements for Multi audience..
Kuprasidha payyan initial day nokkikko..

----------


## Don David

> Yaaa...
> Last evening trend was somewhat as of Saturday Eve..
> So lets see..


Innu 1 cr kadakkathilla....naale nokkaam...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> innatte holiday factor nalla pole reflect cheyyunnu undu evening shows il - near house full. Innu Sunday range collection vannal, there is a possibility to cross 1C today itself...  Innattatode 99+ L sure aanu


Ekm sunday collection onnum varilla..it was around 9.8L.Aa oru collection onnum varillaa..pinne innu ticket rate kuravum aanu..so no chance..naaleye nadakkuu...

----------


## wayanadan

Varathan.  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

2018 records ellam VARATHAN kayyilaakiyallo...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## KingsMen

Three points

1) Fastest 1 Crore from Kochi plexes without Cinepolis
2) National holiday helped the movie to accumulate huge collection. If it was not a holiday, then the movie would have collected only half of what it had originally collected ie 8.34 L
3) First evident drop; such huge drop probably because it is coming after a big national holiday.




>

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 


ithrem drop expect cheythilla...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Ee kollam highest ethaanu..Sudani or Koode? How much?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> Ee kollam highest ethaanu..Sudani or Koode? How much?


Sudani 1.43CR

Koode 1.32CR

----------


## Antonio

> 


8 shows Q cinemas okke ini aadambharam aakum

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sudani 1.43CR
> 
> Koode 1.32CR


Sudani cross cheyyaan chance illa.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

M cinema n one more screen edappally okke Vanna sthithikk ini 2 Crore okke Kochunni Odiyan okke nokkiyal mathi ennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Cinemakaran

innum naleyumaayi 10L vannaal final run oru 1.30CR+ varum.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Theevandi* 06/10/18

3 Shows - 0.61 Lakhs (47.7%)

Grand Total: *1.11 CR*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 7, 2018*

3rd week - Varathan - 21 (26, 25) **
1st week - Mandaram - 14
4th week - Padayottam - 4 (7, 10, 15)
5th week - Theevandi - 3 (6, 16, 23, 24)
2nd week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 3 (9)
3rd week - Mangalyam Thanthunanena - 1 (2, 11)
2nd week - Lilly - 1 (11)
1st week - Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar - 1
1st week - Wonder Boys - 1

*Run terminated last week*

3rd week - Oru Kuttanadan Blog - 1 (3, 18 )

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum.

Total: 92 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Cinemakaran

MANDHARAM track cheyyunnille..

----------


## Cinemakaran

blog final figure ethraanu sathaan bhai?

----------


## Cinemakaran

> *Theevandi* 06/10/18
> 
> 3 Shows - 0.61 Lakhs (47.7%)
> 
> Grand Total: *1.11 CR*


VARATHAN THEEVANDIYE marikadannallo... cruising to 1.30CR

----------


## Saathan

Varathan - TVM Arieplex

----------


## Saathan

Varathan - Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Theevandi - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Antonio

> Varathan - Kochi Multiplex


Before Kochunni-1.27-1.28..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ikka

@Saathan

CCV any updates??

----------


## Antonio

> 


More than expected..
Wil reach 1.29-1.30 by Wednesday..

----------


## Cinemakaran

kochunniku munne maxm collection edukum... shows still 20

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan
> 
> CCV any updates??


40L nu mukalil pokilla...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innale varathan ethra vannu?

----------


## Cinemakaran

mandhaaram any updates????

----------


## Don David

> mandhaaram any updates????


Mandharam onnum pick up illa bhai ....track cheyyan valladhum vende ...!!!Naale kochunni undallooo....So kochunni ,varathan will continue tracking ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Mandharam onnum pick up illa bhai ....track cheyyan valladhum vende ...!!!Naale kochunni undallooo....So kochunni ,varathan will continue tracking ...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ok don bro.... appol athum theerumanam aayalle.. kochunni aanu next hope...

----------


## Don David

Kochunni will become the fastest 1 cr movie and the firat 2 cr movie in multiplex without cinepolis ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Kochunni will become the fastest 1 cr movie and the firat 2 cr movie in multiplex without cinepolis ...!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Yes..
Odiyan Wil break that..

----------


## Cinemakaran

kochunni multies advance booking report vallathum kittiyo.. Thissure Ragam vere level aanallo..

----------


## KingsMen

BookMyShow il mathram 141 shows undu.... a possible record in Ernakulam @Saathan any idea?




> kochunni multies advance booking report vallathum kittiyo.. Thissure Ragam vere level aanallo..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Kochunni will become the fastest 1 cr movie and the firat 2 cr movie in multiplex without cinepolis ...!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Drishyam,bangalore days,vadakkan selfie,premam ok ullapolo.

----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Cochin Multiplex


Remembering highest 1st day grosser Masterpiece performance 😌

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Kochunni will become the fastest 1 cr movie and the firat 2 cr movie in multiplex without cinepolis ...!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Orikkalum aakila

----------


## KingsMen

Excellent numbers... best for a malayalam movie...
 @Saathan - less than 5 seats nu housefull miss aaya ethra shows kaanum?




> Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Remembering highest 1st day grosser Masterpiece performance 😌
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Appo ithinu munp highest opener Jomon aayirunno..multi collection and occupancy okke vechu all Kerala nokkiyaal athe  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

All languages nokkiyaal only Kabali ahead..alle..athinu occupancy also ithilum better aayirunno..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Sorry..Kabali 30.21 lakhs at 99.97% aayirunnalle  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan

> All languages nokkiyaal only Kabali ahead..alle..athinu occupancy also ithilum better aayirunno..


yup... 95 shows...30 Lakhs (99%) !! kabali da...

----------


## Religious monk

> yup... 95 shows...30 Lakhs (99%) !! kabali da...


Odiyan time Cinepolis open akukayum max shows kitya kabali record pazhamkadhayakum...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

62 ഷോ ...........  :Ho:

----------


## wayanadan

നാളെ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> നാളെ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട്


37

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ithuvare all hyped movies n new gen movies -95 percent occupancy okke varaarillee first day???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ithuvare all hyped movies n new gen movies -95 percent occupancy okke varaarillee first day???


Yes..DQ movies, TGF, Abraham, Kasaba and similarly Lalettan hyped padangal

----------


## Antonio

> Yes..DQ movies, TGF, Abraham, Kasaba and similarly  Lalettan hyped padangal


Naaduneele shows vannille
Singles n Multies thoothu variyalloo
So athaakum
Odiyan aayal ithinte double release aakumallo

----------


## Don David

Trivandrum plexes evide ....!!!😍😍 Kochunni 👍👍

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Yes, varanunndu.. but not with these many number of shows that Kochunni had - 62 in Multies and 140+ shows in and around Kochi.




> Ithuvare all hyped movies n new gen movies -95 percent occupancy okke varaarillee first day???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Naaduneele shows vannille
> Singles n Multies thoothu variyalloo
> So athaakum
> Odiyan aayal ithinte double release aakumallo


Odiyan Bilal okke 100 shows ittaalum close to 100% occupancy varendathaanu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Phantom 369

> 


Trivandrum All plexes Track cheythu tudangi ale 
Good Job

----------


## renjuus

Very good start.ithrayum shows athum dharaalam morning shows okke vechu ithrayum nediyathu heavy thanne. :Good:

----------


## Saathan

> Trivandrum plexes evide ....!!! Kochunni 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


*track cheyan help chyethathinu thanks....*  :Thnku:

----------


## ukcr

For a Thursday release it is a great occupancy... that too on a non holiday...

----------


## Antonio

Carnival innale 24 hrs marathon nadannatunnooo for Kochunni??

----------


## Don David

> Carnival innale 24 hrs marathon nadannatunnooo for Kochunni??


Nope

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Kochi Multiplex 

Day 2

----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Trivandrum Multiplex

----------


## wayanadan

സൺഡേ 50 l.....

----------


## Saathan

TVM tracked by @Don David  :Flowers:

----------


## Don David

> TVM tracked by @Don David


No mention !!😂😂

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

good work guys.. :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varathan ??????

----------


## renjuus

Varathan aadiye overtake cheythu third aayo..Aadi 1.3yo matto alle..Abs ethrayayirunnu..athinokke overtake cheythittundaavanamallo.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Malik

> Varathan aadiye overtake cheythu third aayo..Aadi 1.3yo matto alle..Abs ethrayayirunnu..athinokke overtake cheythittundaavanamallo....


Abs 1.2cr.Athine okke overtake cheythu

----------


## Antonio

Varathan 1.28 by Wednesday
So ippo enthayalum Aadi ye overtake cheythu kaanum..
Next is Sudani...

----------


## renjuus

> Varathan 1.28 by Wednesday
> So ippo enthayalum Aadi ye overtake cheythu kaanum..
> Next is Sudani...


first has to get past koode to become second highest grosser.. :Hmmm:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Gr8... :Band:  :Band:

----------


## shivankuty

> 


Pwoli

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Plexes Collection ??

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## renjuus

Onnum parayaanillaa... :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Don David

> 


 :Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 14, 2018*

1st week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 38
4th week - Varathan - 7 (21, 26, 25) **
1st week - Nonsense - 4
2nd week - Mandaram - 2 (14)
6th week - Theevandi - 1 (3, 6, 16, 23, 24)
5th week - Padayottam - 1 (4, 7, 10, 15)
3rd week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 1 (3, 9)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar - 1
1st week - Wonder Boys - 1
2nd week - Lilly - 1 (11)
3rd week - Mangalyam Thanthunanena - 1 (2, 11)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys.

Total: 96 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

Kochunni by today 55-56
Highest in 4days...Pwoli...
Wednesday Eve to Sunday- similar occupancy varum..
1 Crore by Saturday/Sunday- 10th/11th day...
Let's see...

----------


## Don David

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## pvnithin

@Don David Please correct the Viewers total and HF shows. D3 viewers total was 25,603 and HF shows were 72.

----------


## Don David

> @Don David Please correct the Viewers total and HF shows. D3 viewers total was 25,603 and HF shows were 72.


Will update it !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Will update it !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Naalathe booking enganundu

----------


## Saathan

> @Don David Please correct the Viewers total and HF shows. D3 viewers total was 25,603 and HF shows were 72.


updated... thanks  :Good:

----------


## Don David

Evening shows is verygood....lets wait for morning and noon shows....nokkaam....Booking okke kidukkattey...film vijayamavattey...


> Naalathe booking enganundu


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Movie Lover

After 6 months oru cheriya confusion varaan chance undu. Carnival is going to open in Nippon Q1 Infra at Byepass Kochi. So will the collection be included in Kochi multiplex or Carnival cinemas total collection?

----------


## Assassin 45

> After 6 months oru cheriya confusion varaan chance undu. Carnival is going to open in Nippon Q1 Infra at Byepass Kochi. So will the collection be included in Kochi multiplex or Carnival cinemas total collection?


Kochi Multiplex il add cheyyunnath aanu nallathu. Already Trivandrum carnival Trivandrum plex aayittu alle add cheyyunnath..

----------


## Antonio

Wowwww
Chodikkan varuvaarunnu
Kochi mathram enna Carnival illahtee ennu... vannalloo.. good
Sooo..it should be added to Kochi Multies becoz all others have added n??
It can be taken for Carnival list too...

----------


## Don David

> After 6 months oru cheriya confusion varaan chance undu. Carnival is going to open in Nippon Q1 Infra at Byepass Kochi. So will the collection be included in Kochi multiplex or Carnival cinemas total collection?


it wil be added in Cochin multiplex ...
It can be added with all kerala carnival too...

Like what we did in tvm plexes ...

Ariesplex Alone track alle cheythirunney ...Ippo tvm plexil add cheythu ..avadeyum carnival aanalloo....Ithil ninnuk Ariesplexum carnival um seperate edukkem cheyyaam....

Its as simple as that ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

73%  :Ok:

----------


## renjuus

Good going.73% with this much shows is still great.5782 seats booked is still 800 more than varathan's first working day.so good job. :Good:   :Clap:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Good going.73% with this much shows is still great.5782 seats booked is still 800 more than varathan's first working day.so good job.


Athu pakshe Varathanu night shows kuranjathukondalle  :Engane: 
This is good but Varathan range shows aanu ullathenkil athrem collection doubt aayirunnu..

----------


## renjuus

> Athu pakshe Varathanu night shows kuranjathukondalle 
> This is good but Varathan range shows aanu ullathenkil athrem collection doubt aayirunnu..


Varathanu ithu polathe opening aayirunnel athaayathu 33k tickets first four daysil poyengil Monday aa collection varumaayirunno ennu doubt aanu  :Engane:  muruganu first week ezrayude shows undaayirunnel ezrayekkaal two days munne murugan cross cheythene.so ifs and buts maattivekkukayalle nallathu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Varathanu ithu polathe opening aayirunnel athaayathu 33k tickets first four daysil poyengil Monday aa collection varumaayirunno ennu doubt aanu  muruganu first week ezrayude shows undaayirunnel ezrayekkaal two days munne murugan cross cheythene.so ifs and buts maattivekkukayalle nallathu


Multi collection comparison il eppalum ifs and buts venam ennaanu ente oru ithu..kittunna shows okke bhayankaramaayi affect cheyyum..Ezra vs Puli comparison thanne example.. athupole till now Jomon aayirunnallo biggest opener..athokke release time and kittiya showsinte mecham..

We can state as facts but compare cheyyumbo ithu nokkande..

----------


## Saathan

Aries 4 shows um big screen anu....

----------


## renjuus

> Multi collection comparison il eppalum ifs and buts venam ennaanu ente oru ithu..kittunna shows okke bhayankaramaayi affect cheyyum..Ezra vs Puli comparison thanne example.. athupole till now Jomon aayirunnallo biggest opener..athokke release time and kittiya showsinte mecham..
> 
> We can state as facts but compare cheyyumbo ithu nokkande..


Ifs and buts use cheyyunnathu nallathaanu.but quantitative measure allaathathu kondu oru conclusionil ethaan pattillaa.ellathinum two sides undallo.aa oru probleme ullu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Varathan???

----------


## Cinemakaran

09th day 1CR adikkanam......

----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni  - Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> Kayamkulam Kochunni  - Kochi Multiplex


Innathodeee 90 varumo??
Angane aanel Tomo 1 Cr..illel just missed..
Anyway fastest 1Cr..
Cinepolis Ulla times il ethra days aanu record??

----------


## renjuus

> Innathodeee 90 varumo??
> Angane aanel Tomo 1 Cr..illel just missed..
> Anyway fastest 1Cr..
> Cinepolis Ulla times il ethra days aanu record??


I think Ezra in 8 days.Murugan also in 8 days (7.5) but Ezra had 1k or more after 8 days.

----------


## KingsMen

Chance illa... innu aake 11 shows mathrame ullu...




> Innathodeee 90 varumo??
> Angane aanel Tomo 1 Cr..illel just missed..
> Anyway fastest 1Cr..
> Cinepolis Ulla times il ethra days aanu record??

----------


## renjuus

> Chance illa... innu aake 11 shows mathrame ullu...


Also show reduction.20 shows with out Q.so expecting 25-26 shows max.

----------


## Antonio

> Also show reduction.20 shows with out Q.so expecting 25-26 shows max.


Maximum possible ethrayaa??
Tomo 97-98 percent vannekkumalloo

----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Antonio

> Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Cochin Multiplex


1Cr or 99 lakhs by Tomo????

----------


## KingsMen

Naalathey apprx 26 shows housefull collection - 10Lakhs 40 Thousand. So will be around 98 Lakhs unless more shows are added tomorrow.  




> 1Cr or 99 lakhs by Tomo????

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*naale 1 cR*

----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Trivandrum Multiplex 

Ariesplex Collection 35.89 Lakhs   :Ok:

----------


## shivankuty

> Kayamkulam Kochunni @ Trivandrum Multiplex 
> 
> Ariesplex Collection 35.89 Lakhs


Tvm multyl ee kollathe biggest aayi

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## chandru

Varathan tracking nirthiyo?? @Saathan

----------


## Saathan

> Varathan tracking nirthiyo?? @Saathan


nale idam....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Don David

> 


Bro You should have to edit !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Bro You should have to edit !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


done.......

----------


## renjuus

@Saathan housefull aaya show edukkaatheyaano collection idunnathu..engane ethra collection vettikkurachittundu  :Ennekollu:  thanx bro and @Don David machaa,both of you are doing a gr8 job...

----------


## Don David

> @Saathan housefull aaya show edukkaatheyaano collection idunnathu..engane ethra collection vettikkurachittundu  thanx bro and @Don David machaa,both of you are doing a gr8 job...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*2CR urappichu*

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan housefull aaya show edukkaatheyaano collection idunnathu..engane ethra collection vettikkurachittundu  thanx bro and @Don David machaa,both of you are doing a gr8 job...





> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


hehehe... pettennu angu iduvayirunnu...  sredichilla  :Maxim: 

ee week almost ellathum Don thanne anu track cheythe...  TVM & Kochi  :Namichu:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

ethelum movie 2 crore adichitondo without cinepolis?

----------


## wayanadan

*naale tvmilum 1 Cr*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 21, 2018*

2nd week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 26 (38 ) ** 
1st week - Aanakkallan - 16
1st week - Dakini - 6
5th week - Varathan - 4 (7, 21, 26, 25)
4th week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 2 (1, 3, 9)
2nd week - Nonsense - 1 (4)
6th week - Theevandi - 1 (1, 3, 6, 16, 23, 24)

*Run terminated last week*

2nd week - Mandaram - 2 (14)
5th week - Padayottam - 1 (4, 7, 10, 15)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, *Abrahaminte Santhathikal*.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - *Streetlights*, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, *Uncle*, *Neerali*, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, *Oru Kuttanadan Blog*.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, *Parole*, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys.

Total: 98 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

*തീവണ്ടിയുടെ കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയായി*

----------


## renjuus

> ethelum movie 2 crore adichitondo without cinepolis?


illaa..Aadu 2 and Ramaleela aayirikkum ettevum close.Cinepolis varunnathinu munne nammal track cheyyunnathinum munne BDyum Drishyavum nedi.Premam track cheytho atho boiyil ninnaano ennu ormayillaa..athum nediyittundu..

----------


## sirius

> illaa..Aadu 2 and Ramaleela aayirikkum ettevum close.Cinepolis varunnathinu munne nammal track cheyyunnathinum munne BDyum Drishyavum nedi.Premam track cheytho atho boiyil ninnaano ennu ormayillaa..athum nediyittundu..


Contradicting statements ...

Appo drishyam & BD 2 cr nediyo illayo

----------


## renjuus

> Contradicting statements ...
> 
> Appo drishyam & BD 2 cr nediyo illayo


ithu vaayichittu thanikku enthu manassilaayi  :Hammer:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ithu vaayichittu thanikku enthu manassilaayi


Cinepolis close cheythathinu shesham ennallallo cinepolis illathe ennalle chodiche..appo Premam, BD, Drishyam und ennu paranjappore..  :Laughing: 
ithil Premam 3 cr kaanum ennu thonnunnu...

----------


## renjuus

> Cinepolis close cheythathinu shesham ennallallo cinepolis illathe ennalle chodiche..appo Premam, BD, Drishyam und ennu paranjappore.. 
> ithil Premam 3 cr kaanum ennu thonnunnu...


Aa thonnal thettaanu  :Laughing:  only Malayalam movie to cross 3 cr is Murugan.bahu 2 and JB yum undu.premam behind bd.

----------


## Saathan

@chandru

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Aa thonnal thettaanu  only Malayalam movie to cross 3 cr is Murugan.bahu 2 and JB yum undu.premam behind bd.


Yeah..Premam alla JSR aanu..Close to 3 CR..My bad..

1.PULIMURUGAN - 4.30 Cr

2.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr

3.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr

4.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr

5.AMAR AKBAR ANTHONY - 2.70 Cr

6.2 COUNTRIES - 2.58 Cr.

7.DRISHYAM - 2.44 Cr.

Ithil ethokke aayirikkum without Polis?

----------


## renjuus

> Yeah..Premam alla JSR aanu..Close to 3 CR..My bad..
> 
> 1.PULIMURUGAN - 4.30 Cr
> 
> 2.JACOBINTE SWARGARAJYAM - 2.94 Cr
> 
> 3.BANGALORE DAYS - 2.87 Cr
> 
> 4.PREMAM - 2.75 Cr
> ...


BD Premam and drishyam sure aanu.baaki okke cinepolis ullappozhaanu ennaanu ente orithu.Murugan cinepolis kurachaalum 2 cr+ undaavanam.but aa reethiyil ulla kanakkonnum edukkenda aavashyamillallo  :Yes3:

----------


## renjuus

> @chandru


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Don David

> BD Premam and drishyam sure aanu.baaki okke cinepolis ullappozhaanu ennaanu ente orithu.Murugan cinepolis kurachaalum 2 cr+ undaavanam.but aa reethiyil ulla kanakkonnum edukkenda aavashyamillallo


Ippo cinepolis illathe multiyil 2 cr varanamenkil unanimous positive report and oru trendsetter aavanam film ....because ipo Vanitha vineetha ,M cinemas okke open aayadhukond split up aavum initial...Ini cinepolis varanam !!! Cinepolis eeopening undoo ennanennariyoo??

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Ippo cinepolis illathe multiyil 2 cr varanamenkil unanimous positive report and oru trendsetter aavanam film ....because ipo Vanitha vineetha ,M cinemas okke open aayadhukond split up aavum initial...Ini cinepolis varanam !!! Cinepolis eeopening undoo ennanennariyoo??
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Ithu open cheyyumennu 1-2 times kettirunnu.annonnum open aayillaa.ini aduthengaanum undo ennariyillaa  :Hmmm:

----------


## Don David

> Ithu open cheyyumennu 1-2 times kettirunnu.annonnum open aayillaa.ini aduthengaanum undo ennariyillaa


 :Ok:  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> BD Premam and drishyam sure aanu.baaki okke cinepolis ullappozhaanu ennaanu ente orithu.Murugan cinepolis kurachaalum 2 cr+ undaavanam.but aa reethiyil ulla kanakkonnum edukkenda aavashyamillallo


Enthinu  :Laughing: 
Ekm multi ennalla Pulimurugante aduthu veroru malayalam padam ulla oru major centreum kaanillallo...  :Laughing:  Baahu kaanum vallayidathum...

----------


## wayanadan

*varathan 1.5 CR nu mukalil povilla*

----------


## wayanadan

*kochunni evide*

----------


## Don David

[QUOTE=wayanadan;8385920]*kochunni evide* [/QUOTE @Saathan Ingeridevide poyi kedekkuvaa...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

late ayallum latest ah varuve...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

MOT il 11pm show randu enam ullondu anu occupancy kuranjathu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


Friday okke vechu nokkumbo slightly lower occupancy alle for a Sunday..pathukke slowing down or late night shows effect?

----------


## Antonio

> Friday okke vechu nokkumbo slightly lower occupancy alle for a Sunday..pathukke slowing down or late night shows effect?


Saturday n Sunday vicharicha occupancy illa
PAN 8.50 am okke aakum kaaranam

----------


## varma

Thank you @Saathan  @Don David  :Thnku:  for the wonderful efforts.... Keep Rocking :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*10 L nu mukalil pratheekshichu*

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Friday okke vechu nokkumbo slightly lower occupancy alle for a Sunday..pathukke slowing down or late night shows effect?


Target audience ....
Enna onninnadallo.

----------


## Don David

Friday evening shows aarnnu ellaam....So occupancy 99 vannu ...Innale early morning show in pan ,q cinemas error ponne sunday night shows swabavikamaayum kurayum because monday a working day ....but innale night shows good aarnnu pani thannadh pan and q error...


> Friday okke vechu nokkumbo slightly lower occupancy alle for a Sunday..pathukke slowing down or late night shows effect?


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Friday evening shows aarnnu ellaam....So occupancy 99 vannu ...Innale early morning show in pan ,q cinemas error ponne sunday night shows swabavikamaayum kurayum because monday a working day ....but innale night shows good aarnnu pani thannadh pan and q error...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Harthal vannath Thursday alle..ath koottathe baaki daysinte occupancy aanu paranjathu

----------


## renjuus

> Friday okke vechu nokkumbo slightly lower occupancy alle for a Sunday..pathukke slowing down or late night shows effect?


Slow down cheyyaan thudangiyathu thanneyaa  :Hmmm:

----------


## KingsMen

slow down aayalle pattu... oru padathinu 1 month kondu varunna collection and occupancy alle 11 days kondu aayatu.... 




> Slow down cheyyaan thudangiyathu thanneyaa

----------


## Don David

Sorry bro ...i was confused on harthal whether it was on friday or thursday ....


> Harthal vannath Thursday alle..ath koottathe baaki daysinte occupancy aanu paranjathu


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

And today is steady i think and may have huge drop in tvm plexes 


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*waitingggggggggggg*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Q blocked seats  :Death:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*60% status pratheeshichu*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> 


Weekend 80 percent above Varum..

----------


## renjuus

1.21 aayille.so in 12 daysil Abrahamine kadathi 2018le top 5lekku keri.eni aduthathu aadi.ariesil 45aayi second best behind this year I think.this week valya mechamundaavilla might have a decent weekend.  :Good:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## chandru

appo vedikkettu kazhinju...ini last pottalum cheettalum...2cr kadakkilla..oru 1.6 to 1.7

----------


## Antonio

> appo vedikkettu kazhinju...ini last pottalum cheettalum...2cr kadakkilla..oru 1.6 to 1.7


1.7-1.8 aakum
Odiyan vare pokilleee???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 1.7-1.8 aakum
> Odiyan vare pokilleee???


odiyan vareyo..koodi poya 2-3 weeks..athinu munpe theerum ...

----------


## vipi

> 1.7-1.8 aakum
> Odiyan vare pokilleee???


iniyulla 2 weekends il kittunath nokkiyaal mathi...
Nov 1 nu Drama ille...pinne Thugs,Sarkar okke und...Thugs okke multi il nalla shows kittum...

----------


## Antonio

> iniyulla 2 weekends il kittunath nokkiyaal mathi...
> Nov 1 nu Drama ille...pinne Thugs,Sarkar okke und...Thugs okke multi il nalla shows kittum...


Odiyan vare oru 1-2 show enkilum kaanum ennu oru thought...

----------


## vipi

> Odiyan vare oru 1-2 show enkilum kaanum ennu oru thought...


ath undaavum...but aa shows kond valiya collection kittilla...

----------


## anupkerb1

> 1.7-1.8 aakum
> Odiyan vare pokilleee???


Next Monday kondu complete ayit vedi teerum . Pine sarkar varumbol oru 3 4 shows oppichu nirthum . Collection eni nokanda . 1.5 kadakum

----------


## Don David

> Next Monday kondu complete ayit vedi teerum . Pine sarkar varumbol oru 3 4 shows oppichu nirthum . Collection eni nokanda . 1.5 kadakum


1.30 cr by tomorrow !!! 
1.45 and above by Sunday !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

oru 18 shows minimum undakulle this weekend? appol weekend il oru 20 L collection varan chance ille ?




> 1.30 cr by tomorrow !!! 
> 1.45 and above by Sunday !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*2 CR nadakkille ...*

----------


## Don David

> *2 CR nadakkille ...*


Riskaaa !!! 

Ee weekend oru 20 plus undel thanne about to reach 1.5 cr vare ethuvolloo....Pinne Drama varunnadhode shows kurayum ...sarkar koode varumbo shows below 10 aayrikkum....so maximum 1.7 to 1.8 range !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Riskaaa !!! 
> 
> Ee weekend oru 20 plus undel thanne about to reach 1.5 cr vare ethuvolloo....Pinne Drama varunnadhode shows kurayum ...sarkar koode varumbo shows below 10 aayrikkum....so maximum 1.7 to 1.8 range !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


*ee week valla valiya filmum undo ??*

----------


## Cinemakaran

innalathe report vannillallo sathaan bhai.....

----------


## Don David

> innalathe report vannillallo sathaan bhai.....


3.47 Lakhs 
36 percent occupancy !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 3.47 Lakhs 
> 36 percent occupancy !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


hmmmm.....appol innum kanakku thanne........

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> 


Q Tomo 5 shows und..

----------


## wayanadan

:Footy:  :Footy:   ................

----------


## wayanadan

*innum *

----------


## Don David

> *innum *


Cochin Multi -5.82 L 
Occ-75%

Tvm Plexes-5.59L
Occ-65%

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Kayamkulam Kochunni

*TVM Ariesplex - 52 Lakhs*

----------


## Saathan

full tracking Don David  :Thnku:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Oct 28, 2018*

3rd week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 19 (26, 38 ) **
1st week - Johny Johny Yes Appa - 14
1st week - French Viplavam - 7
2nd week - Aanakkallan - 4 (16)
1st week - Koodasha - 4
1st week - Who - 2
8th week - Theevandi - 1 (1, 1, 3, 6, 16, 23, 24)
6th week - Varathan - 1 (4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
5th week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 1 (2, 1, 3, 9)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Dakini - 6
2nd week - Nonsense - 1 (4)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys.

Total: 100 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ...................

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

Drama ethra shows undu Multies??

----------


## vipi

> Drama ethra shows undu Multies??


25 shows.......

----------


## Don David

Good first day for Drama at multiplex -Despite of mixed reviews ,it grabbed a good occupancy ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Don David

> 


 :Band:   :Band: 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ariesplex ?? 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചതിനേക്കാളും മികച്ച കളക്ഷൻ

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Plexes Collection..??

----------


## Inspector Balram

> Good first day for Drama at multiplex -Despite of mixed reviews ,it grabbed a good occupancy ...!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Drama -26 shows today
Kochunni- 19 shows

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Tvm multiplexes track cheythirunno?

----------


## shakeer

2nd day drama multyil etra vannu?

----------


## Don David

> Tvm multiplexes track cheythirunno?


TVM track cheyyan mathram shows pilum illa ...Ariesplex cheyyunnund !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 2nd day drama multyil etra vannu?


Less than compared to day 1 !!!


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

> Less than compared to day 1 !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


4 lakh vanno?

----------


## Don David

> 4 lakh vanno?


Nop

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*vannilleeeeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*30/40 lakhs athinu mukalil povilla*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


PVR VIP polum HF aavathe Q cinemas 1 HF adicho  :Ho:

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> *30/40 lakhs athinu mukalil povilla*


25nu mukalil povilla

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

.................

----------


## Saathan

*last year Villain iranigya time il Ariesplex opening choli kure chori vannirunnu...  ippo mattu trackers um Bairavaa thanne top akki....*

----------


## wayanadan

> 25nu mukalil povilla


*nalethode 18L mukalil pokum*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 4, 2018*

1st week - Drama - 26
4th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 20 (19, 26, 38 ) **
2nd week - Johny Johny Yes Appa - 9 (14)
3rd week - Aanakkallan - 5 (4, 16)
1st week - Thanaha - 4
2nd week - Koodasha - 2 (4)
9th week - Theevandi - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 6, 16, 23, 24)
7th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
6th week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 1 (1, 2, 1, 3, 9)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - French Viplavam - 7
1st week - Who - 2

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who.

Total: 102 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## KingsMen

As expected, Kochunni goes above drama on Saturday.

Innu, Kochunni Kochi multi yil 1 Lakhs viewers cross aakum. Significant achievement.




>

----------


## renjuus

> As expected, Kochunni goes above drama on Saturday.
> 
> Innu, Kochunni Kochi multi yil 1 Lakhs viewers cross aakum. Significant achievement.


Also aadu 2 1.64 aayirunnu ennu parayunnathu kettu.nt sure.angane aanel innathode cinepolis closingnu shesham ettevum kooduthal collect cheyyunna Malayalam film aavum

----------


## fkTrump

KK.. Should close 1.8 in final.run...
Thanks donettanz and saathazz

----------


## renjuus

> KK.. Should close 1.8 in final.run...
> Thanks donettanz and saathazz


1.8 depends upon next week number of shows.There will be a drastic reduction.thanks to sarkar and Thugs..only thing which helps kochunni is that Drama has been bombed.angane kurachu shows i mean 2-3 extra shows kittaan chance und.1.75 will be more realistic.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> KK.. Should close 1.8 in final.run...
> Thanks donettanz and saathazz


full tracking donettan anu  :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

sarkar ethra shows kondupokum naale?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> sarkar ethra shows kondupokum naale?


4 ennam.. nale thottuu kochunni 12 shows...

sarkar 46 shows

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 4 ennam.. nale thottuu kochunni 12 shows...
> 
> sarkar 46 shows
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


46 shows....woww...kidilolkidilam...

----------


## Cinemakaran

Drama helped Sarkar to get more shows than expected earlier...

----------


## Don David

> 46 shows....woww...kidilolkidilam...


87 shows at TVM plexes !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

> 87 shows at TVM plexes !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


namichu...Odiyan varumpol new figures varumaarikum...

----------


## KingsMen

Chance kuravanu.. Ariesplex il mathram 5 AM nu six shows undu... I doubt a malayalam movie can match that...




> namichu...Odiyan varumpol new figures varumaarikum...

----------


## Unnikvtm

> 87 shows at TVM plexes !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


It's 88 shows !!

Ariesplex - 31
Carnival MOT -37
Carnival GreenField -20

 :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Antonio

കേരളത്തിലെ ഇന്നത്തെ 3/4 Showട um Sarkar തന്നെ ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## Cinemakaran

തിരുവനന്തപുരം 2 തിയേറ്റർ ഒഴികെ മറ്റെല്ലായിടത്തും സർക്കാർ ആണ് റിലീസ് എന്ന് ഒരു ന്യൂസ് കണ്ടിരുന്നു...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innalathe drama collection?

----------


## Don David

> Innalathe drama collection?


2.41 L
Net- 20.76

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

iniyippol kooduthal pratheekshikanda alle..



> 2.41 L
> Net- 20.76
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> iniyippol kooduthal pratheekshikanda alle..


Maximum 26 avade nilkkum !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> iniyippol kooduthal pratheekshikanda alle..





> Maximum 26 avade nilkkum !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


From Thursday, Q cinemas, PVR Gold and Pan removal aanennu thonnunnu..aake PVR plus Cinemax 5 shows only..

----------


## Saathan

Sarkar Cochin Multiplex collection

First Day - 16 Lakhs

----------


## Don David

> Sarkar Cochin Multiplex collection
> 
> First Day - 16 Lakhs


 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Sarkar Cochin Multiplex collection
> 
> First Day - 16 Lakhs


Without Cinepolis, highestആണോ???

----------


## shivankuty

> Without Cinepolis, highestആണോ???


Kochunni

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  .................

----------


## Cinemakaran

46 shows tomorrow also?

----------


## KingsMen

if you are talking about Drama, yes removal aanu... Thugs release undello Thursday.




> From Thursday, Q cinemas, PVR Gold and Pan removal aanennu thonnunnu..aake PVR plus Cinemax 5 shows only..

----------


## renjuus

> Without Cinepolis, highestആണോ???


Ithra pettennu maranno  :Laughing:  percentage less shows kooduthal und okke und kochunnikku.but fk follow cheyyunna policy anusarichu kooduthal collection aanu base.so kochunni way ahead of Sarkar.

----------


## KingsMen

atey... and 33 shows from Thursday. 




> 46 shows tomorrow also?

----------


## renjuus

> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Waiting for tvm figures.athoru kola collection aayirikkum.way ahead of rest.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Never expctd this much

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Waiting for tvm figures.athoru kola collection aayirikkum.way ahead of rest.


athu varan late akum.... 11.45pm shows kurachu undu...

----------


## KingsMen

Kochunni 19.12 Lakhs with audience count at 11501. 

I dont think  Sarkar is going to do similar business in the range of Kochunni as the former is not a solo release and have competition from Thugs of Hindoustan.  




> Without Cinepolis, highestആണോ???





> Ithra pettennu maranno  percentage less shows kooduthal und okke und kochunnikku.but fk follow cheyyunna policy anusarichu kooduthal collection aanu base.so kochunni way ahead of Sarkar.

----------


## renjuus

> athu varan late akum.... 11.45pm shows kurachu undu...


Athokke sold out aayille???

----------


## Don David

> Athokke sold out aayille???


Additional shows okke vannind ....Ariesplex  11 :55 nu all screen show und ...!!!

Full aayirunnel sugamayene ...!!! 12:30 vate wait cheyyooo...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Never expctd this much
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Public holiday alle..

----------


## Don David

Sarkar TVM plexes is huge !!!
Ariesplex breaks first day record of Bhairava too...




Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

final 
47 shows
16.20 Lakhs

----------


## Saathan

Sakar Trivandrum Multiplex

Ariesplex 15.16 Lakhs

----------


## wayanadan

*91 shows *

----------


## jeeva

TVM aries multiplex listill eghne vannu ....ithine multi ayi kittiyal Kochi multyil Vanitha veenith koodi ulpeduthanam...

----------


## jeeva

> 


Second week entinu shesham therrumennu vicharichappo vedikettu Deepavali ayittum pottikondirikunnu never expected above 1.5 cr now reached 1.75 near....great achievement...

----------


## jeeva

> 


 :Yo: ........

----------


## sankarvp

> TVM aries multiplex listill eghne vannu ....ithine multi ayi kittiyal Kochi multyil Vanitha veenith koodi ulpeduthanam...


Heading is "Trivandrum plexes" not only multiplex.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Unnikvtm

> TVM aries multiplex listill eghne vannu ....ithine multi ayi kittiyal Kochi multyil Vanitha veenith koodi ulpeduthanam...


Ariesplex has 6 screens and it should be the largest cineplex complex in Kerala.There are other cineplex screens inside Tvm city which are not included while tracking the Trivandrum Plexes collections.The list is given below.

Satyam Cinemas ( 2 screens ) - This should be tracked in my opinion since this is from one of the topmost multiplex chain in India
New Cinemas ( 3 screens )
Padmanabha Theatre ( 2 screens )
Kairali Complex ( 3 screens )

I have not included Sreekumar/Sreevishak ( 2 screens ) and Dhanya/Ramya ( 2 screens )  since they are old theatres and can't be compared with quality of cineplex screens.

By we should appreciate the efforts by the tracking team here  :Cool:  . When new screens are added the work load for them also increases.

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Sakar Trivandrum Multiplex
> 
> Ariesplex 15.16 Lakhs



 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> TVM aries multiplex listill eghne vannu ....ithine multi ayi kittiyal Kochi multyil Vanitha veenith koodi ulpeduthanam...


Tvm tracking തുടങ്ങിയല്ലോ
അപ്പോൾ മുതൽ ഇങ്ങനെയാക്കി

----------


## Antonio

> Ithra pettennu maranno  percentage less shows kooduthal und okke und kochunnikku.but fk follow cheyyunna policy anusarichu kooduthal collection aanu base.so kochunni way ahead of Sarkar.


സോറി.
മറന്നു..

----------


## Don David

> Heading is "Trivandrum plexes" not only multiplex.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


This is the perfect reply !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Never expctd this much
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Sarkar viewers overflow kittiyittundaakum kurachu..for drama espsly

----------


## Saathan

TVM Updated....

----------


## shivankuty

> TVM Updated....


Aries record ini break chyila..odyanm no chance..

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Aries record ini break chyila..odyanm no chance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


sarkar level shows kittiyal easy ayi record idum... pakshe show kittilla...

----------


## Saathan

9 lakhs  :Yahoo:

----------


## wayanadan

> 9 lakhs


*keralathil rakshappedilla*

----------


## Saathan

> *keralathil rakshappedilla*


athu ariyilla pakshe working day il 9 lakhs decent collection anu...

----------


## renjuus

> athu ariyilla pakshe working day il 9 lakhs decent collection anu...


Tvm plexes updates kandillaaa???

----------


## wayanadan

> athu ariyilla pakshe working day il 9 lakhs decent collection anu...


*status verum 53% *

----------


## renjuus

> *status verum 53% *


Athu sathyam pakshe number of shows and number of footfalls nalla pole ille.dip illaa ennallaa dip undu but still working day 9l is a good effort.shows koodumbol percentage kurayum.ippo 20 showsil 80% vechu 5l collect ithinekkaal super aanennu parayaan pattillallo.yes I agree film thazhottu thanneyaanu but 9l working day good effort percentage just oru measure aayi consider cheyyumbol. :Yes3:

----------


## Antonio

Thugs 26 Shows-
Aamir minnikkum...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Athu sathyam pakshe number of shows and number of footfalls nalla pole ille.dip illaa ennallaa dip undu but still working day 9l is a good effort.shows koodumbol percentage kurayum.ippo 20 showsil 80% vechu 5l collect ithinekkaal super aanennu parayaan pattillallo.yes I agree film thazhottu thanneyaanu but 9l working day good effort percentage just oru measure aayi consider cheyyumbol.


Correct, innalathe collection maathram edukkumbol it is very good..but from where it started ennu nokkumbo trend moshamaanennu parayendi varumallo..drop sudden aavaan chance und..it is expected for a Vijay film in Kerala after huge initials..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Innalathe kochunni and drama?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Occupncy full mistak aanu...please recheck

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Unnikvtm

> Occupncy full mistak aanu...please recheck
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Overall occupancy is correct..Individual screen occupancy is wrongly calculated like MOT Red Carpet and Greenfield are interchanged..MOT occupancy is given for Ariesplex..Ariesplex occupancy is not correct

----------


## Saathan

> Occupncy full mistak aanu...please recheck
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk





> Overall occupancy is correct..Individual screen occupancy is wrongly calculated like MOT Red Carpet and Greenfield are interchanged..MOT occupancy is given for Ariesplex..Ariesplex occupancy is not correct


maari poyatha... red carpet occupancy greenfield il ittu... aries il mot um...

----------


## Saathan

@Iyyer The Great

----------


## Antonio

കൊച്ചുണ്ണി 2 Cr എത്തും..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> @Iyyer The Great


Thanks..Drama Kochunnikku gunamaayi.. vicharichathinekkaal show and collection kittunnu ee weekil.. weekend nalla collection varum..

----------


## Saathan

Sarkar cochin Multiplex 

Day 3

----------


## wayanadan

> Athu sathyam pakshe number of shows and number of footfalls nalla pole ille.dip illaa ennallaa dip undu but still working day 9l is a good effort.shows koodumbol percentage kurayum.ippo 20 showsil 80% vechu 5l collect ithinekkaal super aanennu parayaan pattillallo.yes I agree film thazhottu thanneyaanu but 9l working day good effort percentage just oru measure aayi consider cheyyumbol.


*vamban pratheekshayode vanna padamaanenu marakkaruthu*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *vamban pratheekshayode vanna padamaanenu marakkaruthu*


a prateekshakalk othu padathinu ethan patiyila ennum koodi orkanam... keralathil aanu padathinu etuvum mosham abhiprayam... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> a prateekshakalk othu padathinu ethan patiyila ennum koodi orkanam... keralathil aanu padathinu etuvum mosham abhiprayam... 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


TN iI Politics based അലമ്പുകൾ തൊടങ്ങിയല്ലോ against film

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> TN iI Politics based അലമ്പുകൾ തൊടങ്ങിയല്ലോ against film


yes.. its natural too.. avidathe politicsnu ittu nalla pole koduthitund padathil.. athinteya e kanunath okke... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> TN iI Politics based അലമ്പുകൾ തൊടങ്ങിയല്ലോ against film


*athu padathinu gunamaakum*

----------


## Phantom 369

#Offtopic

Bookmyshow vazhi book cheytha ticket cancel cheyunath engana??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> #Offtopic
> 
> Bookmyshow vazhi book cheytha ticket cancel cheyunath engana??


via bookmyshow thanne..cancellation available enn kanikuna theatres/centresil matrame pattulu ath...

----------


## Saathan

Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## vipi

Drama 9th day !!



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Drama 9th day !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


So 2 more days aanu ini maximum collect cheyyaan kayiyuva...oru 28 to 29 maximum !!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

How about Payyan ?? Theevandi effect initialil kanaan pattiyittundoo

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> So 2 more days aanu ini maximum collect cheyyaan kayiyuva...oru 28 to 29 maximum !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Final 30 ethumaayirikkum...Next week eathokke release und..

----------


## vipi

> How about Payyan ?? Theevandi effect initialil kanaan pattiyittundoo
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Theevandi effect illa...Night shows nalla booking und...pinne madhupal film aaya kond off beat aarikkum ennulla oru mundhaarana um kaanum...
but film nte wom vech multi il athyavashyam nalla reethiyil pokum ennu thonunu...

----------


## Don David

> Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - Cochin Multiplex


Evening shows kidu !!! Atleast multi yil engilum oru decent collection kittanam enna agraham und ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Theevandi effect illa...Night shows nalla booking und...pinne madhupal film aaya kond off beat aarikkum ennulla oru mundhaarana um kaanum...
> but film nte wom vech multi il athyavashyam nalla reethiyil pokum ennu thonunu...


Angane oru dharanayil keriyaal kerunnavarkk padam ishttapedum ....!!! 

Lets see!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Good work @Saathan and @vipi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

evening shows 88%  :Ok:

----------


## Don David

> evening shows 88%


Naaleyum mattannalum maximum edukkum !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Drama 9th day !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


*puthan panam final collection ethrayayairunnu*

----------


## wayanadan

> Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - Cochin Multiplex


*thudakkam kuzhappamilla*

----------


## Antonio

> How about Payyan ?? Theevandi effect initialil kanaan pattiyittundoo
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Evening showട il ഉണ്ട്

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> *puthan panam final collection ethrayayairunnu*


I think 30-35 lakhs.

----------


## Don David

> 


Appo 1.90 cr vare possible aanu !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 


Good Good !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Payyan innu nalla collectuon varendathaanalloo...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> Appo 1.90 cr vare possible aanu !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ya...1.90+ possible aanu...but 2Cr chance valare kurav aanu...let's see

----------


## Don David

> ya...1.90+ possible aanu...but 2Cr chance valare kurav aanu...let's see


2cr chance kaanunnilla....Heavy release aayitt ini 2.0 alle ollooo....2 weekends und!! 5 Shows vech kittiyaal there is a chance but lets see

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - Kochi  Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Sarkar Trivandrum Collection 

TVM Ariesplex - 25.87 Lakhs

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 11, 2018*

1st week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 16
5th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 9 (20, 19, 26, 38 ) **
2nd week - Drama - 7 (26)
1st week - Vallikudilile Vellakkaran - 3
3rd week - Johny Johny Yes Appa - 2 (9, 14)
8th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
4th week - Aanakkallan - 1 (5, 4, 16)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Thanaha - 4
2nd week - Koodasha - 2 (4)
9th week - Theevandi - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 6, 16, 23, 24)
6th week - Chalakkudikkaran Changathi - 1 (1, 2, 1, 3, 9)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, *Abrahaminte Santhathikal*.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - *Streetlights*, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam,* Uncle*, *Neerali*, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, *Oru Kuttanadan Blog*, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, *Parole*, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who.

Total: 106 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> Sarkar Trivandrum Collection 
> 
> TVM Ariesplex - 25.87 Lakhs


*mechappettu ..........*

----------


## Cinemakaran

> Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - Kochi  Multiplex


evening shows near 100%

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

thanks to @Don David, @vipi & @4EVER  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

> thanks to @Don David, @vipi & @4EVER


 @4EVER  :Thinking:  angeru enthu kopp cheythunnaa parayunnathu  :Laughing:

----------


## renjuus

> 


Somewhere around 40..athil kooduthal pokaan chance kanunnillaa

----------


## Saathan

> @4EVER  angeru enthu kopp cheythunnaa parayunnathu


driving anu... meeting il anu... paliyil poyi vannittu cheyam... 2hr il cheyam okke kelkkumenkilum help cheyarundu... 

ithonnum ithil varunnillallo alle  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*60/70 enkilum ethumo ?*

----------


## Cinemakaran

ശിശുദിനം ആയിട്ട് ആരെയും കാണുന്നില്ലല്ലോ... ഇന്നലത്തെ കളക്ഷൻ തീരെ മോശം ആയിരുന്നോ.....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kochunni 5 shows from tomorrow..4 of them evening shows..2 cr chance undo? Ethra aayi?

----------


## Don David

> Kochunni 5 shows from tomorrow..4 of them evening shows..2 cr chance undo? Ethra aayi?


1.83 by yesterday ...!!!1.9 okke maximum varooo....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> 1.83 by yesterday ...!!!1.9 okke maximum varooo....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Initial dayil first dayku shesham show kuthane kurachillayirunnu enkill sure ayi 2 cr pokumayirunnu...ini narrow chances mathram...

----------


## shakeer

Kuprasidha payyan etra ayi

----------


## Don David

> Kuprasidha payyan etra ayi


Monday exam failed

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Cool:  .................

----------


## shakeer

> Monday exam failed
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Tuesday & Wednesday 1.5 lakh vechu undo

----------


## Don David

> Tuesday & Wednesday 1.5 lakh vechu undo


Multiplex ippo ellaaam shokam aanu....Waiting for 2.0 and Christmas releases ....BTW naale muthal weekend walkings undaavum...after that we shoyld have to wait untill 2.0 !!!


So lets see whether kochunni can go through 1.9cr from kochin and 1.5 cr from tvm by this weekend or not ...

And about Sarkar ,its going steady on week days and may ends the wave by this weekend ....


Payyan couldnt perform well on week days ...and may have good occupancy for this weekend ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Multiplex ippo ellaaam shokam aanu....Waiting for 2.0 and Christmas releases ....BTW naale muthal weekend walkings undaavum...after that we shoyld have to wait untill 2.0 !!!
> 
> 
> So lets see whether kochunni can go through 1.9cr from kochin and 1.5 cr from tvm by this weekend or not ...
> 
> And about Sarkar ,its going steady on week days and may ends the wave by this weekend ....
> 
> 
> Payyan couldnt perform well on week days ...and may have good occupancy for this weekend ...
> ...


Sarkar multi nale muthal 4 shws.Ithaanodey weekdays I'll steady

----------


## Don David

> Sarkar multi nale muthal 4 shws.Ithaanodey weekdays I'll steady


Biggest release and negative wom vech adhokke bedham thanne alley....!!! Naale 3 small films vereyum illey ...

Pinney steady ennokke paranghadh maximum aanu ...endhayalum mosham occupancy thanne aanu !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 18, 2018*

1st week - Joseph - 15
2nd week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 14 (16) **
1st week - Nithyaharitha Nayagan - 11
1st week - Ladoo - 8
6th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 4 (9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
3rd week - Drama - 2 (7, 26)
9th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
5th week - Aanakkallan - 1 (1, 5, 4, 16)
4th week - Johny Johny Yes Appa - 1 (2, 9, 14)
2nd week - Vallikudilile Vellakkaran - 1 (3)
1st week - Mottitta Mullakal - 1

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who.

Total: 106 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## renjuus

@Don David @Saathan drama okp kochunni Sarkar ithokke innalathode ethra aayi??just final figures maathram mathi

----------


## wayanadan

*ellaarum busyaano*

----------


## renjuus

> *ellaarum busyaano*


Theaters busy allaathathu kondaanu collection idaathathu  :Secret:

----------


## wayanadan

> Theaters busy allaathathu kondaanu collection idaathathu


*kochunni 1.90 CR aayo ?/*

----------


## vipi

> @Don David @Saathan drama okp kochunni Sarkar ithokke innalathode ethra aayi??just final figures maathram mathi


Kochunni yesterday 72,448 from 3 shows 66% occupancy...
Total 1,84,57,959 Cr 

Drama n okp occupancy valare kuravaayath kond tracking nirthiyirunnu...

----------


## Don David

> Kochunni yesterday 72,448 from 3 shows 66% occupancy...
> Total 1,84,57,959 Cr 
> 
> Drama n okp occupancy valare kuravaayath kond tracking nirthiyirunnu...


Ini 2.0 release aavattey....!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> Ini 2.0 release aavattey....!!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ya..2.0,odiyan,xmas releases....

----------


## renjuus

> *kochunni 1.90 CR aayo ?/*


aayillaa.athrakku ethumennu thonnunnillaa.... :Yes3:

----------


## renjuus

> Kochunni yesterday 72,448 from 3 shows 66% occupancy...
> Total 1,84,57,959 Cr 
> 
> Drama n okp occupancy valare kuravaayath kond tracking nirthiyirunnu...


OKP multyil oru decent run prateekshichu..nirthiya timele range kandittu 30+ kittaan chance undo???

----------


## vipi

> OKP multyil oru decent run prateekshichu..nirthiya timele range kandittu 30+ kittaan chance undo???


Ya..
Close to 40 vannekkum final.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Nov 25, 2018*

2nd week - Joseph - 18 (15) **
3rd week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 10 (14, 16)
1st week  - Autorsha - 9
7th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 4 (4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
1st week - 369 - 4
1st week - Contessa - 3
1st week - Ottakoru Kaamukan - 3
1st week - Pen Masala - 1
2nd week - Nithyaharitha Nayagan - 1 (11)
2nd week - Ladoo - 1 (8 )
4th week - Drama - 1 (2, 7, 26)
10th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
6th week - Aanakkallan - 1 (1, 1, 5, 4, 16)
5th week - Johny Johny Yes Appa - 1 (1, 2, 9, 14)
3rd week - Vallikudilile Vellakkaran - 1 (1, 3)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Mottitta Mullakal - 1

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi.
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal.

Total: 107 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Cinemakaran

joseph going study ?????

----------


## Don David

> joseph going study ?????


Joseph study okke poorthiyakkiyittalley policil chernney ...

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

Single screenil ok veruthe Kure filims odunnu ippolum puthu releasnekkal KK and payyan getting better collection... Joseph matram alundu...

----------


## Saathan

*Sarkar* Cochin Multiplex Collection (26/11/18 )

19th Day ~ 0.44 L (86.3%)
20th Day ~ 0.47 L (94.4%)
21st Day ~ 0.16 L (35.5%)

GRAND TOTAL ~* 57 Lakhs*

----------


## Saathan

*Varathan* Cochin Multi

Last 20 Days avg: *65+%* 
(1 show per day, 148 seater) 

Grand Total* 1.51+ CR*

----------


## Saathan

*Kayamkulam Kochunni* - Cochin Multiplexes 

‪Grand Total ~ *₹1.88+ CR*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Kayamkulam Kochunni* - Cochin Multiplexes 
> 
> ‪Grand Total ~ *₹1.88+ CR*


*drama ?????*

----------


## fkTrump

Dear tracker members,
ജോസഫ് 30lks അടിച്ചോ so far

----------


## Don David

> *drama ?????*


DRAMA ini chodhikkarudh Tharilla !!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Dear tracker members,
> ജോസഫ് 30lks അടിച്ചോ so far


30lks adichittundaavilla.....May be nearer to that 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> DRAMA ini chodhikkarudh Tharilla !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Laughing:  ...........................

----------


## jeeva

Multyil koluthanel onnukil hype venam allenghill star venam...single screenil wom mathi...

----------


## Saathan

> Multyil koluthanel onnukil hype venam allenghill star venam...single screenil wom mathi...


Angane onnum illa... wom undel enthum odum... Kattapana, Aanandam, Angamaly Diaries, Queen, Sudani... ellam decent collection edutha padangal anu...

----------


## Don David

> Angane onnum illa... wom undel enthum odum... Kattapana, Aanandam, Angamaly Diaries, Queen, Sudani... ellam decent collection edutha padangal anu...


Alla saathaan bhai ...evede aanu ...!! Ellaam set alley !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

Enthiran 2.0 enthaayi?.................eager to see the figures..

----------


## Don David

> Enthiran 2.0 enthaayi?.................eager to see the figures..


There is no surprise factor ....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> There is no surprise factor ....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


expected level undo??? 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> There is no surprise factor ....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


No surprise factor...............hmm...Record pratheeksha anu

----------


## Saathan

2.0 TVM Ariesplex 



final fig pinne update cheyunnathanu......

----------


## Saathan

2.0 Cochin Multiplex

----------


## udaips

> 2.0 Cochin Multiplex


Expected level illallo... Above 20 varumennu karuthi..

----------


## Saathan

> Expected level illallo... Above 20 varumennu karuthi..


2D aarum book cheyunnilla... 3D il thanne kaananam enna vaashi anu  :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 2D aarum book cheyunnilla... 3D il thanne kaananam enna vaashi anu


Ennit shows 2D kooduthalum...40 3D and 25 2D shows aayirunnenkil 20 easily cross aayene..

----------


## Phantom 369

TVM Plexes Collection..?

----------


## wayanadan

> 2.0 Cochin Multiplex


*90% status pratheekshichu*

----------


## Saathan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

big thanks to @ParamasivaM @PRINCE @vipi @Don David  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan

2.0 TVM Plexes

----------


## Saathan

2.0 Carnival Cinemas

----------


## Saathan

2.0 -  Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

2.0 - Ariesplex

----------


## shivankuty

> 2.0 -  Kochi Multiplex


Inale pvril 2 2d shws ubdarnu
10.20 & 10.30

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Inale pvril 2 2d shws ubdarnu
> 10.20 & 10.30
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Late aayi update aayathaannoo ??

And please do inform us whenever an extra show adds in multies ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Late aayi update aayathaannoo ??
> 
> And please do inform us whenever an extra show adds in multies ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Yaa pine add aaythanu...hf aarn✌

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Yaa pine add aaythanu...hf aarn✌
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Do u know which screen ??

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Do u know which screen ??
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Scrn 1

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

2nd week multiyil 2D shows motham eduthu kalanju 30 3D shows maathram ittaal kidukkum

----------


## Don David

> 2nd week multiyil 2D shows motham eduthu kalanju 30 3D shows maathram ittaal kidukkum


But 2D decent occupancy ind except for q cinemas .....Anyway 3D is performing well ...!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> But 2D decent occupancy ind except for q cinemas .....Anyway 3D is performing well ...!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Innale nalla growth undalle...1 cr kadakkumennu sure alle

----------


## vipi

> Innale nalla growth undalle...1 cr kadakkumennu sure alle


Weekdays huge drop vannillel chance und.
Monday ariyam.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Innale nalla growth undalle...1 cr kadakkumennu sure alle


Monday exam kayiyattey ,ennitt parayaam....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

2.0  1cr kittum  :Yes:

----------


## Don David

> 2.0  1cr kittum


Yes .....Both in Kochin and TVm !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

2.0 Cochin Multiplex - Day 3

----------


## Raja Sha

Great..
3d occupency greater than 90%..
3rd day is better than 2nd day..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Monday exam kayiyattey ,ennitt parayaam....!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


1cr okke fastest ever ayirikkum in recent time

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## wayanadan

> 2.0 Cochin Multiplex - Day 3


*naalathode 60+ Lakhs*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 2, 2018*

3rd week - Joseph - 20 (18, 15) **
4th week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 7 (10, 14, 16)
8th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 3 (4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
1st week - Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.. - 3
11th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
2nd week - Ottakoru Kaamukan - 1 (3)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week  - Autorsha - 9
1st week - 369 - 4
1st week - Contessa - 3
1st week - Pen Masala - 1
2nd week - Nithyaharitha Nayagan - 1 (11)
2nd week - Ladoo - 1 (8 )
4th week - Drama - 1 (2, 7, 26)
6th week - Aanakkallan - 1 (1, 1, 5, 4, 16)
5th week - Johny Johny Yes Appa - 1 (1, 2, 9, 14)
3rd week - Vallikudilile Vellakkaran - 1 (1, 3)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala.

Total: 117 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

*evide 2.0 ......*

----------


## Saathan

Ariesplex - *Saturday

*

----------


## Saathan

Ariesplex - Sunday

----------


## Saathan

Kochi

----------


## Saathan

TVM Plexes

----------


## Raja Sha

Super പെർഫോമൻസ്

----------


## wayanadan

*TVM rocksssss*

----------


## ikka

> Kochi


3D heavy performance!!!

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## sreeoman

--------------------

----------


## Saathan

5th Day ~ 8.14 Lakhs [44 Shows]
3D Shows Occupancy ~ 61.14%

----------


## wayanadan

*45%   .............*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Unnikvtm

> 


Trivandrum Plexes Collection pls

----------


## KingsMen

2 reasons - 

1) More shows than needed
2) Because of 2D shows 




> *45%   .............*

----------


## KingsMen

Sad to see how multiplex treats Malayalam movies. They have allotted 48 shows for the a non-malayalam movie where as they give only 39 shows for the biggest Malayalam movie in terms of budget. This happened when KK was doing extremely well with 90% collection in its opening weekend. Imagine how much KK would have collected if they had allotted similar number of shows to KK. Would have easily gone past 2C in Kochi multiplexes. 

A better BO performance of a Malayalam big budget movie would increase the confidence of the producers to invest in big projects. This is relevant because every wants quick return for their investment; no one want to wait for 100+ days to get their return on investment.





> Kochi

----------


## Saathan

> Sad to see how multiplex treats Malayalam movies. They have allotted 48 shows for the a non-malayalam movie where as they give only 39 shows for the biggest Malayalam movie in terms of budget. This happened when KK was doing extremely well with 90% collection in its opening weekend. Imagine how much KK would have collected if they had allotted similar number of shows to KK. Would have easily gone past 2C in Kochi multiplexes. 
> 
> A better BO performance of a Malayalam big budget movie would increase the confidence of the producers to invest in big projects. This is relevant because every wants quick return for their investment; no one want to wait for 100+ days to get their return on investment.


KK first day 60+ show koduthirunnallo... 2nd day muthal kurachu athu distributor nte decision ayirikkum... 
distributor nu hold undenkil ethra show venelum idam...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Amjad Kodungallur

> 


 :Clap:  kidu work

----------


## ikka

@Saathan bhai ...Day7 updates???

----------


## Don David

> @Saathan bhai ...Day7 updates???


Cochin 
D7-495049/- 
Grand Total -81L

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> @Saathan bhai ...Day7 updates???


TVM Plexes

D7-5.97L
Grand-1.15 Cr

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 9, 2018*

4th week - Joseph - 19 (20, 18, 15) **
1st week - Paviettante Madhurachooral - 4
1st week - Karinkannan - 3
9th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 2 (3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
12th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
5th week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 1 (7, 10, 14, 16)
1st week - Kharam - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.. - 3
2nd week - Ottakoru Kaamukan - 1 (3)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala.

Total: 119 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

2 Point 0 - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

2 Point 0 - Ariesplex

----------


## wayanadan

1 cr ......................

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Other language movies above 1 cr ethokke aanu.. Baahubali, Dangal, Kabali, I and 2.0 allathe ethokke undo?

----------


## Saathan

*Pathanamthitta & Alappuzha Screens*

----------


## shivankuty

> *Pathanamthitta & Alappuzha Screens*


Uffff...ejjathi occpncy

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Odiyan Thrissur* 



Inox  separate ayi idam....

----------


## Sidharthan

Polichallo..oru abv avg wom undarunenkil🙄

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Cochin Singles 


*

----------


## shivankuty

> *Cochin Singles 
> 
> 
> *


Kavitha balcony matrame online ullu..apozhngne track chyan pattum???

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

Athpole aluva matha balcony matre online ullu
Frst class 500+ und...nalla diffrnce varum figure


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Kavitha balcony matrame online ullu..apozhngne track chyan pattum???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk





> Athpole aluva matha balcony matre online ullu
> Frst class 500+ und...nalla diffrnce varum figure
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


will check.... @vipi

----------


## vipi

> Athpole aluva matha balcony matre online ullu
> Frst class 500+ und...nalla diffrnce varum figure
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Aluva matha n Ernklm Kavitha Balcony mathrame eduthittullu...

----------


## shivankuty

> Aluva matha n Ernklm Kavitha Balcony mathrame eduthittullu...


Appo ath ithra shws ennu parnj edkmbo kurv variale..kavithyl oke pershw 1lac+ varnatha
Oru 7lacs koode adhikam varm aluva & kavitha combnd
Hmm prnjne ullu✌

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Aluva matha n Ernklm Kavitha Balcony mathrame eduthittullu...


angane edukkumbol per show collection kurayille. randu theatre koode onnekal laksham enkilum difference varum per show. anywayw great job

----------


## Don David

> angane edukkumbol per show collection kurayille. randu theatre koode onnekal laksham enkilum difference varum per show. anywayw great job


We know there will be a huge difference while not taking those first class tickets ...but we cant track those ,so we decided to track the possible one ....Lets see whether there is  any way to convince that its just balcony figures !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Odiyan - Cochin Multiplex - Day 1

*

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> We know there will be a huge difference while not taking those first class tickets ...but we cant track those ,so we decided to track the possible one ....Lets see whether there is  any way to convince that its just balcony figures !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Its better not to track bro, becoz its going to create lot of confussions. especially when per screen avg will be considered.

----------


## Religious monk

Highest occupancy alle??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Kavitha balcony matrame online ullu..apozhngne track chyan pattum???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


*HF aanenkil track cheyyaalo*

----------


## renjuus

Great work guys!!!ithrayum sthalangalile ithrayum shows Maarakam thanne.hatsoff to all tracking these figures.innokke oru advantage enthaanennu 95% and more full aayirikkum.but occupency kurayaan thudangumbol it will be a tedious process  :Vandivittu:

----------


## renjuus

> *HF aanenkil track cheyyaalo*


Hf aanennu track cheyyaan pattaatha sthalangalil in this case kavitha first class hf aanennu engane confirm cheyyum.fb updates and theater pics authentic aayi edukkaan pattumo.

----------


## Don David

> Great work guys!!!ithrayum sthalangalile ithrayum shows Maarakam thanne.hatsoff to all tracking these figures.innokke oru advantage enthaanennu 95% and more full aayirikkum.but occupency kurayaan thudangumbol it will be a tedious process


Big films varumpo allel boxofficil chalanam srishttikkan kayiyum ennu thonunna films varumbo mathramaanallo possible aayittulla shows okke track cheyyunnadh like carnivals,TVM plexes,etc...allel juat Kochin multi and ariesplex ...pratheekahayulla or hype create cheytha film nalla response vannal ellaam continue cheyyum to a certain limit ....or else that will stop and stick to cochim and aries ...

Odiyan endhayalum adhikam divasam  onnum track cheyyendi varilla ellayidathum...sunday vare is good booing so innathe pole naaleyum mattannalum nokkum ...and monday is an exam ...annu vijayichaal life kittum

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Trivandrum Multiplex collection.??

----------


## udaips

Great work...FK rocks... :Band:   :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*...................................*

----------


## wayanadan

> Hf aanennu track cheyyaan pattaatha sthalangalil in this case kavitha first class hf aanennu engane confirm cheyyum.fb updates and theater pics authentic aayi edukkaan pattumo.


*vishswaneeya kendrangalil ninnum kitiyaal vishwasikkaalo*

----------


## renjuus

> *vishswaneeya kendrangalil ninnum kitiyaal vishwasikkaalo*


angane kendrangal undo...oru example parayu...pinne oru seat poyillel pettennu hf alla ennu manassilaavilla..so problems aanu.. :Laughing:

----------


## S.K

> *Cochin Singles 
> 
> 
> *


Great work..

----------


## drishyan

Superb work!!!!
small suggestion - oru theater complete aayi track cheyyan patunnillenkil athu ozhivakkunnathaanu nallathu. That will give better clarity to your work. Keep up the spirits!!! Proud to be part of FK.

----------


## S.K

> Superb work!!!!
> small suggestion - oru theater complete aayi track cheyyan patunnillenkil athu ozhivakkunnathaanu nallathu. That will give better clarity to your work. Keep up the spirits!!! Proud to be part of FK.


Kavitha, matha balcony maathram multiplexukalude seating capacitiyekkal valuthaanu..balcony track cheyyuvaan pattumenkil athu note aayi ittal mathiyallo..

Anyway it is difficult work, all the best

----------


## USTHAAD

TVM area & Carnival collection track cheythillayirunno???

----------


## vipi

> TVM area & Carnival collection track cheythillayirunno???


Udan varum...
Coming sooon...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sankarvp

> 


Heavy, 
+ve engaanum vannirunnel 🙏

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 


Marakam😍😍😍...
Great work guyz
Bw IMP track chyn patila..final update kitila..countr tickets add avila..
Frm nxt time avoid

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

*FK Exclusive #Odiyan UAE 1st Day Update:

Total No Of Shows ~ 521

Total Admits ~ 71,999 [ 78.36%]

1st Day Grand Total ~ ₹ 5.92 CR 

AED ~ 3,025K ||| USD ~ $816K*

----------


## Don David



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Odiyan - GCC/UAE Collection

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan Kochi Multiplex

----------


## bilal john

Great work guys......

----------


## Saathan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan - TVM Plexes

----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 16, 2018*

1st week - Odiyan - 53
5th week - Joseph - 5 (19, 20, 18, 15) **
10th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 1 (2, 3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
13th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)
6th week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 1 (1, 7, 10, 14, 16)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Paviettante Madhurachooral - 4
1st week - Karinkannan - 3
1st week - Kharam - 1

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 122 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## shivankuty

Fk twitterl ittrkna cochn single screen collectn corrct chythu idu
Addition mistak aanu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Great work  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Saathan

Cochin Single

----------


## Saathan

TVM Single

----------


## yathra

Great job     ....

----------


## udaips

Excellent job... You guys are the FK super stars... :Band:

----------


## Saathan

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan - Kochin Multiplex - Day 3

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Sidharthan

Good work teamm

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*sunday aayittum cochin single screenil 8/57 HF shows
TVMil 3/74*

----------


## fkTrump

> Odiyan - Kochin Multiplex - Day 3


Wow... മാരകം... Better than kochunni  fd

----------


## Saathan

TVM single 64% anu

----------


## renjuus

> *sunday aayittum cochin single screenil 8/57 HF shows
> TVMil 3/74*


Ee 3 days kondu ithrayum collect cheytha vere ethengilum film undo.ithrayum shows ullappo houseful showsinte ennam kurayum percentage kurayum.advance booking o entho aayikotte kittiyille.innu thudangi veezhum.padathnu negative aayathu kondu.pakshe kittiyathineyum kurachu kanaathe. :Toobad:

----------


## wayanadan

> Ee 3 days kondu ithrayum collect cheytha vere ethengilum film undo.ithrayum shows ullappo houseful showsinte ennam kurayum percentage kurayum.advance booking o entho aayikotte kittiyille.innu thudangi veezhum.padathnu negative aayathu kondu.pakshe kittiyathineyum kurachu kanaathe.


*angineyenkil angine ...

pinne sreekumar enthinaa nuna paranjathennaa*

----------


## Antonio

I Crore by Friday, or before???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *angineyenkil angine ...
> 
> pinne sreekumar enthinaa nuna paranjathennaa*


Pre release booking il charithram kuricha padam thanne..Sunday vanna collection il polum 60-70% percentage pre release bookinginte contribution aavum ennu thonnunnu in main centres..3 days full ennokke ullath thallaanenkilum main centres il enkilum nalla booking undaayirunnu

----------


## Saathan

* Fastest ₹1Cr Grosser @ Carnival Cinemas !!*

*Carnival MOT not tracked yesterday because of BMS error

----------


## Balram

Great work guys!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Don David

> 


 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*First Monday @ Cochin Multiplex* 

Kochunni - 9.11 L
Odiyan - 7.60 L
Varathan - 7.49 L
Aadhi 5.75 L 
Abraham - 5.66 L

----------


## yathra

> *First Monday @ Cochin Multiplex* 
> 
> Kochunni - 9.11 L
> Odiyan - 7.60 L
> Varathan - 7.49 L
> Aadhi 5.75 L 
> Abraham - 5.66 L


Show koodi parayamo

----------


## yathra

Carnival cinemas day 4

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Show koodi parayamo


Ethaandu half the number of shows aayiruunnu thazhe ulla moonninum.. occupancy valare kooduthal..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

@yathra Abraham 20 shows. 82% occupancy

----------


## Young Mega Star

> *First Monday @ Cochin Multiplex* 
> 
> Kochunni - 9.11 L
> Odiyan - 7.60 L
> Varathan - 7.49 L
> Aadhi 5.75 L 
> Abraham - 5.66 L


Bakki movies ethra undayirunu shows?

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടിയിൽ  പ്രതീക്ഷ വേണ്ട

----------


## wayanadan

> bakki movies ethra undayirunu shows?


അബ്രഹാം 20 ഷോ (9 hf) 
സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് 83%

----------


## Antonio

> *First Monday @ Cochin Multiplex* 
> 
> Kochunni - 9.11 L
> Odiyan - 7.60 L
> Varathan - 7.49 L
> Aadhi 5.75 L 
> Abraham - 5.66 L


Track ചെയ്യുന്ന ആളുകൾ തന്നെ ഈ Baseles comparison കൊണ്ട് വരുന്നത്...
ഇതിൽ കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഒഴികെ എത്ര പടം 30 showടനു മുകളിൽ ഉണ്ട്???
പിന്നെ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞതാണ്, കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഒടിയൻ പുലിമുരുഗൻ ഇതാവണം Comparison..
അല്ലാതെ ചുമ്മാ ജൂൺ മാസത്തിൽ ഫുട്ബോളിനും മഴക്കും ഇടയിലൂടെ വന്ന ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ് മാത്രം കാത്തിരുന്ന അബ്രഹാം ഒടിയന്റെ നിഴൽ നു പോലും എതിരാളി അല്ല....

----------


## King Amal

> Bakki movies ethra undayirunu shows?


.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Track ചെയ്യുന്ന ആളുകൾ തന്നെ ഈ Baseles comparison കൊണ്ട് വരുന്നത്...
> ഇതിൽ കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഒഴികെ എത്ര പടം 30 showടനു മുകളിൽ ഉണ്ട്???
> പിന്നെ ഒരിക്കൽ പറഞ്ഞതാണ്, കൊച്ചുണ്ണി ഒടിയൻ പുലിമുരുഗൻ ഇതാവണം Comparison..
> അല്ലാതെ ചുമ്മാ ജൂൺ മാസത്തിൽ ഫുട്ബോളിനും മഴക്കും ഇടയിലൂടെ വന്ന ഇക്കാ ഫാൻസ് മാത്രം കാത്തിരുന്ന അബ്രഹാം ഒടിയന്റെ നിഴൽ നു പോലും എതിരാളി അല്ല....


Enitt vannu anna 83% occupancy.  😎
Ivde 48% um..  Enittum comparisionu kurav onnum illa.. 😂😂😂

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

Edited!!!!

----------


## King Amal

Ithum koodi add aakkiko.. Colour aavum.. 

** * ODIYAN - 46 shows- 48% Occupancy*  

# [B]  ABRAHAM - 20 shows- 83% OCCUPANCY

# * KOCHUNNI - 37shows- 73% occupancy*  

# * VARATHAN 26 shows -87% occupancy*  


> *First Monday @ Cochin Multiplex* 
> 
> Kochunni - 9.11 L
> Odiyan - 7.60 L
> Varathan - 7.49 L
> Aadhi 5.75 L 
> Abraham - 5.66 L


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagar

Anginenkil Occupancy maathram nokkiya mathiyo? viewersinte ennam koode nokkiyalo? :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## King Amal

Ohh nokkallo 3rday 47 show padam vs 25 show padathinte viewers eth basisis nokkum nn koodi paranja namk nokkam.. 😁



> Anginenkil Occupancy maathram nokkiya mathiyo? viewersinte ennam koode nokkiyalo?

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ohh nokkallo 3rday 47 show padam vs 25 show padathinte viewers eth basisis nokkum nn koodi paranja namk nokkam.. 


20 show kalichittu vare 83% aanu occupancy 46 kalichirunnel angu mala marichene.  :Laughing:  +ve wom v /s -ve wom

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 20 show kalichittu vare 83% aanu occupancy 46 kalichirunnel angu mala marichene.  +ve wom v /s -ve wom


Night shows 98% and 9 HF shows..oru 10-15 show kooduthal undenkil vere level collection vannene

----------


## Saathan



----------


## shameenls

സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ കളക്ഷൻ വരുമോ അതോ ഉറങ്ങുന്നതാണോ നല്ലത്? waiting for carnival and tvm single screen updates

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ കളക്ഷൻ വരുമോ അതോ ഉറങ്ങുന്നതാണോ നല്ലത്? waiting for carnival and tvm single screen updates
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Waiting....

----------


## wayanadan

തീരുമാനമായി

----------


## Don David

> സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീൻ കളക്ഷൻ വരുമോ അതോ ഉറങ്ങുന്നതാണോ നല്ലത്? waiting for carnival and tvm single screen updates
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


TVM single screens ini varathilla,instead TVM plexes will continue  .... Cochin singles varum and carnival too !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cochin Single screens Day 5 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Carnival Cinemas* 

MOT collection added for Sun & Mon....

----------


## Saathan

carnival cinemas il ee friday 5-7 shows per screen kittiyal 2cr adikkum... xmas release ellam pokkanel 2nd biggest grosser kittiyennum varam...

----------


## shameenls

> TVM single screens ini varathilla,instead TVM plexes will continue  .... Cochin singles varum and carnival too !!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Tvm single screen oru theerumanam aakunnath vare nokkamayirunnu. Christmas vacation timil family kayari pick up aakumayirikkum chilappol. 
But i know how much effort u ppl nw taking. So thanx bro

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Negative wom exam season pinne dhaaralam shows still the movie's performance is not that bad.high expectation aayirunnu but unfortunately wom moshamaayi.so can't expect that performance.anyways fkyil total amount aanu main ennaayirunnu rule.percentage okke secondary aanennu Murugan timel agree cheythathaanu.anyways opportunity wasted.athinu yathoru doubtum illaa..

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> carnival cinemas il ee friday 5-7 shows per screen kittiyal 2cr adikkum... xmas release ellam pokkanel 2nd biggest grosser kittiyennum varam...


Carnivals Second biggest aavillallo. Pulimurugan, bb2, kochunni ithu 3um 3.5kodiyil kooduthal undu. 4th aavam maximum.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> carnival cinemas il ee friday 5-7 shows per screen kittiyal 2cr adikkum... xmas release ellam pokkanel 2nd biggest grosser kittiyennum varam...


Ippathe top 2 grossers ethokke aanu..ethra?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Negative wom exam season pinne dhaaralam shows still the movie's performance is not that bad.high expectation aayirunnu but unfortunately wom moshamaayi.so can't expect that performance.anyways fkyil total amount aanu main ennaayirunnu rule.percentage okke secondary aanennu Murugan timel agree cheythathaanu.anyways opportunity wasted.athinu yathoru doubtum illaa..


Run kazhiyumbo final collection thanne aanu pradhanam..
but first Monday collection compare cheyyumbo 46 shows and 20 shows kalicha padangale compare cheyunnath unfair aanennanu paranje..because 20 shows kalicha padam 9 HF shows and night shows 98% vannu which clearly means that kooduthal shows undaayirunnenkil kooduthal collection vannene..!!

----------


## Antonio

Kochunni എത്ര ആയി???

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Carnivals Second biggest aavillallo. Pulimurugan, bb2, kochunni ithu 3um 3.5kodiyil kooduthal undu. 4th aavam maximum.


Of 2018 aayirikkum udheshichathu..Kochunni and ABS..ABS 2 cr plus und..

----------


## Phantom 369

TVM multiplex collection entha update cheyathe??

----------


## Saathan

> Carnivals Second biggest aavillallo. Pulimurugan, bb2, kochunni ithu 3um 3.5kodiyil kooduthal undu. 4th aavam maximum.


aa level onnum orikkallum kittillallo... 2018 anu njan udesichathu...

----------


## Antonio

തിരുവനന്തപുരം m0t കാർണിവൽ എന്തു പറ്റി???

----------


## Don David

> തിരുവനന്തപുരം m0t കാർണിവൽ എന്തു പറ്റി???


MOT carnival was error on Sunday and Monday !!!From yesterday onwards aanu active aayath ...carnival listil MOt and red carpet add cheythttund ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Raja Sha

Oru kodiyil izhanju avasanippichekkum...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Thanks.....

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

Q cinemasil 11 shows okke endinanavo?

----------


## Antonio

> Q cinemasil 11 shows okke endinanavo?


പണ്ടേ അങ്ങനെയാ Q n PAN അതും ഒരു 4 എണ്ണം before 1 pm

----------


## wayanadan

Q സിനിമ 15%   :ടad:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> aa level onnum orikkallum kittillallo... 2018 anu njan udesichathu...


Thettidharichu.

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Ippathe top 2 grossers ethokke aanu..ethra?


Carnivals all time top 3 pulimurugan, bb2, kochunni aanu. 
Ithil ettavum kidu pulimurugan thanne verum 5 carnivalsil ninnanu 3.5+.

----------


## wayanadan

> Oru kodiyil izhanju avasanippichekkum...


*1CR samshayamanu friday releas perumazhayaanu*

----------


## Saathan

*Cochin Single*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 


Kodungalloor miss aayi poyathaano?

----------


## Don David

> Kodungalloor miss aayi poyathaano?


Added from the second day .....!!! Kodungallur first day collection is included in the grand collection of carnival on day 2 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Added from the second day .....!!! Kodungallur first day collection is included in the grand collection of carnival on day 2 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


first day final fig update cheyyunnathu nannayrkkum for future reference. 1.5lakshathil kooduthal difference varille. final close to 55 varum. will be hard to break.

----------


## Don David

> first day final fig update cheyyunnathu nannayrkkum for future reference. 1.5lakshathil kooduthal difference varille. final close to 55 varum. will be hard to break.


Request accepted @Saathan

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

Zero മൾട്ടിയിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട് ?

----------


## Don David

> Zero മൾട്ടിയിൽ എത്ര ഷോ ഉണ്ട് ?


11:11 both plexex

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Maari 2 @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## wayanadan

> Njan Prakashan @ Cochin Multiplex


തുടക്കം കിടു

----------


## wayanadan

ഒടിയൻ ? ......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Pretham 2 @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## renjuus

as expected ente ummaante peru took comparitively weak opening...

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Don David

:Band:   :Band: 

Prakashan >Pretham>Umma (today release)

Prakashan is the winner  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex


പിടിച്ചു നിന്നു

----------


## Young Mega Star

1 cr kittan chancundalo for Odiyan.

----------


## Saathan

> 1 cr kittan chancundalo for Odiyan.


1CR urappayum kittum...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex


Inle cinemax rate diffrnce undarnu...2 shows kalichath 290 170 130 aanu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## renjuus

> Njan Prakashan @ Kochi Multiplex


kidu...... :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Saathan

Pan morning 8.40AM shows anu !!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

അച്ചുതൻ Tracking ഇല്ലാല്ലേ...

----------


## Sidharthan

> Night shows 98% and 9 HF shows..oru 10-15 show kooduthal undenkil vere level collection vannene


Vere level collection ethiyallo final run kazhinjapo😂

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

പ്രകാശൻ കിടു

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

appo kandittu umma and achuthan valya oru ithundaakkilla ennu thonnunnu multiesil..early days aanu..Just on the basis of collection so far...

----------


## Antonio

> appo kandittu umma and achuthan valya oru ithundaakkilla ennu thonnunnu multiesil..early days aanu..Just on the basis of collection so far...


അച്ചുതന്റെ 2sh പോയി ഇന്ന്... Biggest fall of the season ആകും..

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 23, 2018*

1st week - Njan Prakashan - 16
1st week - Pretham 2 - 14
2nd week - Odiyan - 12 (53) **
1st week - Ente Ummante Peru - 12
1st week - Thattumpurath Achuthan - 8
6th week - Joseph - 3 (5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
11th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 1 (1, 2, 3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
14th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)

*Run terminated last week*

6th week - Oru Kuprasidha Payyan - 1 (1, 7, 10, 14, 16)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 123 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*laljose padam*

----------


## wayanadan

*kochunniyude collection ethrayayai*

----------


## Saathan

Day 2

----------


## Saathan

Day 2

----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan - Day 3 @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## wayanadan

*14/16 HF*

----------


## Raja Sha

2.o total collection ethra aayi?

----------


## Young Mega Star

Ella moviesinum nalla collection undalo except Achuthan

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*zerooooooooooooooo ?*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*Big thanks to  @Don David @vipi @Bilalikka Rules @PRINCE @ParamasivaM 
ivide post cheyunnathu njan anellum ithinte pinnil ivarude vilapetta time orupadu undu 


Odiyan  tracking il ivaril palarum urangittu polum illa... thursday late night vare shows edukkal ayirunnu (GCC)... 
shows add avunnathinu oru kanakku illayirunnu.... 1-3hrs urakkam athu kazhinju friday early morning fan show kandu late night vare tracking*

----------


## udaips

> *Big thanks to  @Don David @vipi @Bilalikka Rules @PRINCE @ParamasivaM 
> ivide post cheyunnathu njan anellum ithinte pinnil ivarude vilapetta time orupadu undu 
> 
> 
> Odiyan  tracking il ivaril palarum urangittu polum illa... thursday late night vare shows edukkal ayirunnu (GCC)... 
> shows add avunnathinu oru kanakku illayirunnu.... 1-3hrs urakkam athu kazhinju friday early morning fan show kandu late night vare tracking*


Superb work... You guys are the heroes of FK... :Urgreat:

----------


## sachin

> Superb work... You guys are the heroes of FK...


appol nammale pole ulla choriyanmarano fk villians  :Laughing:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Antonio

> appol nammale pole ulla choriyanmarano fk villians


എന്നാ സംശയം..
Bro തന്നെ...
ഹാ ഹാ

----------


## shameenls

കാര്ണിവലുകൾ ഇല്ലേ ഓടിയനും പ്രകാശനും?ബാക്കി ഒക്കെ ഇല്ലേലും കുഴപ്പമില്ല. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> *Big thanks to  @Don David @vipi @Bilalikka Rules @PRINCE @ParamasivaM 
> ivide post cheyunnathu njan anellum ithinte pinnil ivarude vilapetta time orupadu undu 
> 
> 
> Odiyan  tracking il ivaril palarum urangittu polum illa... thursday late night vare shows edukkal ayirunnu (GCC)... 
> shows add avunnathinu oru kanakku illayirunnu.... 1-3hrs urakkam athu kazhinju friday early morning fan show kandu late night vare tracking*


Good job👌👌👌

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> 


Pvr mistake und...9.50am 31 tkts left...10.30pm 2 tkts left..apo total admits 1306 varum @Saathan

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> appol nammale pole ulla choriyanmarano fk villians


ningale polulla choriyanmaare samharichu kayyadi nedunna cameo rolesil njangal mods... :Laughing:

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan Updated

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Raja Sha

> *Big thanks to  @Don David @vipi @Bilalikka Rules @PRINCE @ParamasivaM 
> ivide post cheyunnathu njan anellum ithinte pinnil ivarude vilapetta time orupadu undu 
> 
> 
> Odiyan  tracking il ivaril palarum urangittu polum illa... thursday late night vare shows edukkal ayirunnu (GCC)... 
> shows add avunnathinu oru kanakku illayirunnu.... 1-3hrs urakkam athu kazhinju friday early morning fan show kandu late night vare tracking*


Thanks for everybody

----------


## wayanadan

> 


ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണം കൂടിയല്ലോ

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


Friday 1 CR അടിക്കുമായിരിക്കും

----------


## renjuus

valare cheriya lead odiyan innu nediyallo prethathekaal...with less number of shows...good going... :Yes3: ...naale chilappo thirinjeenu varaam...anyways good performance...

----------


## vipi

Ummante peru - Day 4



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Thattumpurathu Achuthan - Day 3



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


good goinggg... 
Carnival 2cr aayooo????

----------


## Cinemakaran

*Odiyan* well performing in between all Recent Releases.

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan Carnival Cinemas 

Day 1 Updated!!!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan @ Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Don David

> Njan Prakashan @ Cochin Multiplex


 :Band:  Good work Bro !!!Highest single day collection at Kochin Multiplex for Prakashan !!!!Day 5>Day4>Day3>Day2>Day1

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Shajikeralam1

> 


Super collection anallo

----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


zero. നിർത്തിയാ?

----------


## wayanadan

*varathan 100days ayo ?/*

----------


## vipi

> *varathan 100days ayo ?/*


today 98th day.....

----------


## KingsMen

Innu 98th day alle....! 

6th week thottu 1 show yil oodikkunna padam....

Last year similar trend kandatu Najukalude Nattil oru idavela kku aayirunnu... 6th week thottu 1 show yil 100+ days oodichu

14th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)

15th week - Njandukalude Naattil Oridavela - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 13, 24, 24, 22)




> *varathan 100days ayo ?/*

----------


## Antonio

Cd ഇറങ്ങിയാലും മൾട്ടിയിൽ പടം കാണുന്നവരൊക്കെ എന്നാ പന്നക്കാരാകും????

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## chandru

guys..u all sambavam thanne!

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Good.appo by weekend 1 cr adikkum.

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> 



ഹോൾഡിങ് ഗുഡ്... നെഗറ്റീവ് wom വന്നിട്ടും പിടിച്ചു നിന്നു...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*achuthan ..........*

----------


## Saathan

1cr @ tvm plexes

----------


## Saathan

1cr @ cochin single

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*naale 1 crrrrrrrrrrrrr*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 1cr @ tvm plexes


1.02 lakhs ennaanello ittekunne..

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Cinemax rate wrong aaytanu edthenu thonunu...ithnekal 5k koodthal varm

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Cinemax rate wrong aaytanu edthenu thonunu...ithnekal 5k koodthal varm
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


updated  :Good:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*oru show kuranju poyi allel 1 CR*

----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

> Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex


So innale thanne 1 cr cross cheythalle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Dec 30, 2018*

2nd week - Njan Prakashan - 23 (16) **
2nd week - Pretham 2 -  13 (14)
3rd week - Odiyan - 9 (12, 53)
2nd week - Ente Ummante Peru - 9 (12)
2nd week - Thattumpurath Achuthan - 6 (8 )
7th week - Joseph - 3 (3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
12th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 1 (1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )

*Run terminated last week*

14th week - Varathan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 7, 21, 26, 25)

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 124 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*monday  1 cr*

----------


## renjuus

> *monday  1 cr*


Ethu Trivandrum plex allee  :Ahupinne:

----------


## vipi

> *monday  1 cr*


innu 1Cr adichu....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

*big thanks to @Don David & @vipi*  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## wayanadan

> Ethu Trivandrum plex allee


*athe  innathode chilappol odiyan marikadakkum*

----------


## sachin

> 


Multi collxn vannille???

----------


## Don David

> Multi collxn vannille???


Here it is

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Here it is
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Thnku:   :cheers: ...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## sachin

Nattile Holiday kazhinjo??collxn ellathintem idinjello??

----------


## Antonio

> Nattile Holiday kazhinjo??collxn ellathintem idinjello??


സ്കൂൾ തുറന്നു...
ഉമ്മാന്റെ പേര് മുന്നേറ്റo..

----------


## anupkerb1

> Nattile Holiday kazhinjo??collxn ellathintem idinjello??


Chila school inale open ayi . Kure school Thursday open aakum . Inum nale majority holiday tane

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

So will reach 1 cr on Thursday.in 14 days.varathan ethra days aayirunnu???

----------


## Saathan

> So will reach 1 cr on Thursday.in 14 days.varathan ethra days aayirunnu???


14 days.......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*pidichu ninnalloo*

----------


## nithinck

New year eve ആയത് കൊണ്ടാകും മിനിയാന്ന് കളക്ഷൻ വരാഞ്ഞത്... ഇന്നലെ എല്ലാ പടങ്ങളും collect ചെയ്തു 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

TVM Plexes

----------


## Don David

> TVM Plexes


TVM plexes repeated ....Cochin share please !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*harthal illenkil innu 1CR adichene*

----------


## ikka

Harthal day update of NP???

----------


## Saathan

> Harthal day update of NP???

----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan Crossed 1CR @ Cochin Multiplexes

----------


## Cinemakaran

Friday collections ille??

----------


## Kaliyarmadam Giri

> Njan Prakashan Crossed 1CR @ Cochin Multiplexes


Ithu friday alle???

----------


## Don David

> Ithu friday alle???


Yes ..friday aanu ....Day change cheyyanam ...!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

TVM Plexes 




Friday: 3.94L (35%) - 23 Shows

----------


## Saathan

Friday: 0.70L (35%) - 5 shows

----------


## Saathan

Friday: 0.88L (40.74%) - 5 Shows

----------


## Saathan

Friday: 0.66L (63%) - 4 shows

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 6, 2019*

3rd week - Njan Prakashan - 18 (23, 16) **
3rd week - Pretham 2 -  5 (13, 14)
4th week - Odiyan - 5 (9, 12, 53)
3rd week - Ente Ummante Peru - 4 (9, 12)
3rd week - Thattumpurath Achuthan - 3 (6, 8 )
8th week - Joseph - 1 (3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
13th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 124 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Njan Prakashan @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Pretham @ Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> 


*innathode 1.50+CR*

----------


## Don David

Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan TVm multi Day 18 ...

MOT 2 night shows Error aayirinnu -Average aanu eduthadh !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan TVM Day 19 !!!
Crossed 1.5 Cr 
Strike karanam MOT 1 show mathram kalicholloo...baakki cancel aayirinnu !!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Odiyan Cochin Multi day 25

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cochin Multi Day 26 ...

Due to strike shows were less !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

Odiyan Trivandrum Plexes Collection ethra?

----------


## vipi

> Odiyan Trivandrum Plexes Collection ethra?


1.16Cr

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Odiyan @cochin multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan TVM plexes

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan cochin 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## yathra

> Friday: 0.70L (35%) - 5 shows





> Odiyan @ Kochi Multiplex


 @Saathan Mistake ile calculation .1.15 ale varuka . Doubt onnu clear chaithu tharoo . @Don David

----------


## Don David

> @Saathan Mistake ile calculation .1.15 ale varuka . Doubt onnu clear chaithu tharoo . @Don David


Day 22 yude grand totalil calculationil mistake rectify cheythappo 23 rd day grand total increased aayi ....!!! Thats it !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Kochi Cinemaxil enthu rennovation aanu nadakkunnathu?
Addl screens varunnundo?
Atho dolby atmos, 4k okke install cheythu, seats naveeKarikkal aano..
VIP screen varunnundo?

----------


## Don David

Pettah Kochi mullti

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta TVM plexes  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

:Good:  ....................

----------


## Don David

Vishwasam Cochin 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vishwasam TVM plexes

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malik

> Petta TVM plexes 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Day time shw percentage thettundo.Total percentage um aayi matching alla

----------


## Don David

> Day time shw percentage thettundo.Total percentage um aayi matching alla


Will check it out and update ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smash

Yesterday's (10-01-2019) "njan prakashan"s kochi multiplex collection?

----------


## Don David

..................

----------


## Don David

Petta Kochi  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta TVM

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vishwasam

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

:Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan - Kochi Day 22


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan - Tvm plexes Day 22



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Vijay superum Pournamiyum Day 2 - Kochi Multiplexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Odiyan Day 30 - Kochi multiplexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Petta Day 3 - Kochi multiplexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Petta Day 3 - TVM plexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Viswasam Day 3 - Kochi multiplexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Viswasam Day 3 - Tvm Plexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Njan Prakashan Day 23 - Kochi multiplexes

*

----------


## vipi

*Njan Prakashan Day 23 - TVM Plexes

*

----------


## renjuus

@vipi oru collection postilum images kanaan pattunnillaa... :Ahupinne:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 13, 2019*

4th week - Njan Prakashan - 12 (18, 23, 16) **
1st week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 11
4th week - Pretham 2 -  2 (5, 13, 14)
5th week - Odiyan - 2 (5, 9, 12, 53)
4th week - Ente Ummante Peru - 2 (4, 9, 12)
4th week - Thattumpurath Achuthan - 2 (3, 6, 8 )
1st week - Janadhipan - 2
9th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
14th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
1st week - Madhaveeyam - 1
1st week - Oru Caribbean Udayippu - 1
1st week  - Bolivia - 1

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*


Loading....


*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.


Total: 124 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

*onnum kaanunnilla*

----------


## Don David

> @vipi oru collection postilum images kanaan pattunnillaa...





> *onnum kaanunnilla*


Can u see it now !!!??

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

@Don David  :Thnku:  ithil kandu.

----------


## wayanadan

*vijay super*

----------


## vipi

*Petta Day 4 - Tvm plexes*



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Viswasam Day 4 - Tvm plexes*



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Njan Prakashan Day 24 - Tvm plexes
*


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Njan Prakashan Day 24 - kochi multiplexes*



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Viswasam Day 4 - Kochi multiplexes 



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Petta Day 4 - kochi multiplexes 



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum Day 3 - kochi multiplexes 



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*vijay superrrrrrrrrrr*

----------


## Don David

Cochin -72% :Good:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TVM - 50Lakhs  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan Steady collection at Cochin plexes in its 4th week !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

:Good:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*prakashanu inn 1.5 CR*

----------


## Don David

Petta @Cochin Multiplex 

Evening Shows  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta Tvm :Superb:👏👏👏

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Cochin...!!!  :Good:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nhan Prakashan Cochin plexes 1.5 cr  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan TVM 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxxxxxx don*

----------


## wayanadan

> Prakashan TVM 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


*2CR adikkille ??*

----------


## KingsMen

Chance illa... 4th weekend shows kuravayirikkum, pinne collectionum low aayirikkum... Mikhael, Irupathonnam Noottandu...  

Also, the movie had consumed most of its audience. 




> *2CR adikkille ??*

----------


## Saathan

> Nhan Prakashan Cochin plexes 1.5 cr 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ee friday shows onnum kuranjillel... 2CR adichekkum... cinemax illathathu veliya adi ayipoyi...

----------


## Saathan

> *2CR adikkille ??*


TVM easy ayi adikkum  :Yes:

----------


## Don David

NHAN PRAKASHAN DAY 27 !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PETTA Day 7 ...


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Superum pouranamiyum  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL Day 1 kochi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഗുഡ് തുടക്കം

----------


## Don David

Njan Prakashan Kochi Multi Day 29

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Kochi multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL TVM PLEXES

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan Kochi Day 30  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super 👌👌👌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

വിജയ് സൂപ്പർ

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL Kochi Day 2 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PETTA strong at Trivandrum Plexes  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta Kochi Multiplex Day 10 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mikhael TVM plexes Day 2

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 20, 2019*

1st week - Mikhael - 14
1st week - Praana - 10
1st week - Neeyum Njanum - 9
5th week - Njan Prakashan - 9 (12, 18, 23, 16) **
2nd week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 9 (11)
5th week - Pretham 2 -  1 (2, 5, 13, 14)
6th week - Odiyan - 1 (2, 5, 9, 12, 53)
5th week - Ente Ummante Peru - 1 (2, 4, 9, 12)
10th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)

*Run terminated last week*

14th week - Kayamkulam Kochunni - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 4, 9, 20, 19, 26, 38 )
4th week - Thattumpurath Achuthan - 2 (3, 6, 8 )
1st week - Janadhipan - 2
1st week - Madhaveeyam - 1
1st week - Oru Caribbean Udayippu - 1
1st week  - Bolivia - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia.

Total: 4 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 126 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Don David

Prakashan @Kochi Multiplex Day 31  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan TVM plexes Day 31  :Ok: 

Ariesplex - 60.74 Lakhs  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Superum Pournamiyum 👌👌👌
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Odiyan kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL Day 3  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta Day 11 

Tvm plexes  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Vijay Superum Pournamiyum 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Kidu.pournami mass  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Don David

Mikhael Day 4 

NB- Q cinemas innu closed aayirinnu !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mikhael Day 4 
> 
> NB- Q cinemas innu closed aayirinnu !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Richie hey jude multi etra eduthu

----------


## vipi

> Richie hey jude multi etra eduthu


Hey jude 66 Lakhs without cinepolis...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Hey jude 66 Lakhs without cinepolis...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Apo hey jude thazhe nikum

----------


## wayanadan

മിഖായേൽ തിരുവനന്തപുരത്ത് വളരെ മോശം സ്റ്റാറ്റസാണല്ലോ

----------


## wayanadan

പൗർണ്ണമി എവിടെ?

----------


## Don David

PRAKASHAN DAY 33 KOCHI MULTIPLEX

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Day 12  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PETTA Day 13 TVM plexes

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL - Kochi Multiplex Day 5 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Unnikvtm

> MIKHAEL - Kochi Multiplex Day 5 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Theerumanamayi ennu thonunnu...Tvm Plexes collection kandillaloo ?

----------


## Unnikvtm

> മിഖായേൽ തിരുവനന്തപുരത്ത് വളരെ മോശം സ്റ്റാറ്റസാണല്ലോ


Yes.multies ellam shokam aanu.

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Day 13👏👏 Cochin Multi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL Cochin Multiplex Day 6 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super  :Good: 

Superb on week days 

Day 14> Day 13> Day 12 > Day 11

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL Cochin Multiplex Day 7  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Vijay Super 
> 
> Superb on week days 
> 
> Day 14> Day 13> Day 12 > Day 11
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


'ഇരുപതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് പൗർണ്ണമിയുടെ ഷോ കുറക്കുമോ

----------


## Don David

> 'ഇരുപതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് പൗർണ്ണമിയുടെ ഷോ കുറക്കുമോ


Ippo 9 shows und ...athil thanne 2 shows pvr Big screen aanu !!! Timing sheriyalla...but still 9 shows continue cheyyum ... Ella weekum releasodu release aanu .....!!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> MIKHAEL Cochin Multiplex Day 7 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


7 days kond 20 Lakhs polum vannilla

----------


## Don David

Irupathaamnoottandu Cochin Multiplex 

Good Start

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

നല്ല തുടക്കം

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Pournami Duper  Day 15  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Vijay Super Pournami Duper  Day 15 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


കിടു 

നാളെ 40 L  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

> Vijay Super Pournami Duper  Day 15 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


weekend il show koottanam...

----------


## vipi

> weekend il show koottanam...


nalla timing polum illa...no evening shows n PVR,Q n Pan...

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL -Cochin Multi Day 8 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU- TVM PLEXES

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

Kochi multiplexil kochi multi update mathram anel future collection referenceil detail kandu pidikkan easy akum TVM multiplex veroru thread ithupole sticky ayi start cheythal nannakum

----------


## wayanadan

ലാലേട്ടന്റെ തട്ടകത്തിലും മോശം പ്രകടനം

----------


## Don David

*NJAN PRAKASHAN -Cochin Multiplex Day 37*

*Crossed 1 Lakh Viewers*  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> *njan prakashan -cochin multiplex day 37*
> 
> *crossed 1 lakh viewers* 
> 
> sent from my vivo 1723 using tapatalk


1.8 cr  എത്തുമോ

----------


## Don David

> 1.8 cr  എത്തുമോ


Cinemax undaayirunnel easy aayi 2 cr eduthene ...Next week kure release Allu ramendran ,peranb okke ...2 showyil okke othungum...so 1.8 long run kittiyaal ethikkaam..illel 1. 75 il othungum

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Highest Single Day Grosser for VSP at Cochin Multiplex  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Highest Single Day Grosser for VSP at Cochin Multiplex 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


കിടുക്കാച്ചി ഡേ 16  :Band:

----------


## Don David

Mikhael Day 9 Kochi Multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU DAY 2 KOCHI 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PETTA Kochi Multi Day 17  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Petta Tvm Plexes Day 17

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Highest Single Day Grosser for VSP at Cochin Multiplex 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk





> PETTA Kochi Multi Day 17 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Angane Rajniyeyum kadathi kondu Aishuvinte padayottam... :Band:  :Band:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Don David

IRUPATHIONNAM NOOTTANDU TVM PLEXES DAY 2

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Angane Rajniyeyum kadathi kondu Aishuvinte padayottam...


Kurach films koode cheyyattey .... Ennitt oru solo movie okke cheyth hit aakkattey ...oru lady complete actress pattam kodukkaam

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jan 27, 2019*

1st week - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu - 14
3rd week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 9 (9, 11) **
2nd week - Mikhael - 9 (14)
6th week - Njan Prakashan - 5 (9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
2nd week - Neeyum Njanum - 3 (9)
1st week - Sakalakalashala - 2
11th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
7th week - Odiyan - 1 (1, 2, 5, 9, 12, 53)
1st week - Nalla Vishesham - 1
1st week - Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal - 1
1st week - Vallikkettu - 1
1st week - Panthu - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Praana - 10
5th week - Pretham 2 -  1 (2, 5, 13, 14)
5th week - Ente Ummante Peru - 1 (2, 4, 9, 12)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia.

Total: 5 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 128 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> Angane Rajniyeyum kadathi kondu Aishuvinte padayottam...


ആസിഫിന്റെ .....

----------


## wayanadan

> IRUPATHIONNAM NOOTTANDU TVM PLEXES DAY 2
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ഹോളിഡേയും തുണച്ചില്ല

----------


## renjuus

> ആസിഫിന്റെ .....


Aishuvinu oru 20 vayassu kooduthal undel ningal asifine shredikkumo  :Engane: ennittu ippo dlg adikkunnu.onnu ponam hei  :Laughing:

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> *Show Count on Sunday, Jan 27, 2019*
> 
> 1st week - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu - 14
> 3rd week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 9 (9, 11) **
> 2nd week - Mikhael - 9 (14)
> 6th week - Njan Prakashan - 5 (9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
> 2nd week - Neeyum Njanum - 3 (9)
> 1st week - Sakalakalashala - 2
> 11th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
> ...



JOSEPH  :Urgreat:

----------


## Don David

Odiyan Cochin Multi Day 45  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Aishuvinu oru 20 vayassu kooduthal undel ningal asifine shredikkumo ennittu ippo dlg adikkunnu.onnu ponam hei


പരസ്യമാക്കല്ലേ

----------


## endcredit

Joseph : 90L aayi...

----------


## Don David

PRAKASHAN 

COCHIN MULTIPLEX 

DAY 38 

Tomorrow onwards 5 shows At Kochi Multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PRAKASHAN TVM PLEXES 38th Day ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU COCHIN MULTIPLEX DAY 3 :OK:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU TRIVANDRUM PLEXES DAY 3 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PETTA DAY 18 KOCHI MULTI

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PETTA TVM PLEXES DAY 18

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL DAY 10 KOCHI PLEX

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

VIJAY SUPER 

POURNAMI DOUBLE SUPER 
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

21st century irangiyath mikhael nu oru aswasam aayi..allel mikhael ottappettu poyene.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU TRIVANDRUM PLEXES DAY 3 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk





> IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU COCHIN MULTIPLEX DAY 3 :OK:
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Vandivittu:  theerumanam aayallo  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> vijay super 
> 
> pournami double super 
> 
> 
> sent from my vivo 1723 using tapatalk


ബുധൻ
50 l

----------


## Unnikvtm

> IRUPATHAAM NOOTTANDU TRIVANDRUM PLEXES DAY 3 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Looks like, this is the lowest percentage of occupancy for a tracked film on its first Sunday in 2019. Michael is performing better than this. Even though there is not much competition from other films now, this outright rejection of the film by the audience is just shocking.

----------


## Don David

MIKHAEL Cochin Day 11  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

21st Century Day 4 Cochin Multi  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Day 18 
Cochin Multiplex

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

മിഖായേലും 21 സിയും ഇനി നോക്കാനില്ല

----------


## SHAMNAD S

*Innalathe multi collection onnum vannillalo?
*

----------


## wayanadan

DoN ..................

----------


## wayanadan

ഇ
ന്നും !!!

----------


## renjuus

> ഇ
> ന്നും !!!


Oru padathinum parayathakka collection onnum undaavillaa.athaayirikkum collection idaathathu.thammil bhedam enikku thonnunnu VSP aayirikkumennu

----------


## wayanadan

> Oru padathinum parayathakka collection onnum undaavillaa.athaayirikkum collection idaathathu.thammil bhedam enikku thonnunnu VSP aayirikkumennu


നുമ്മ വെയിറ്റുന്നതും vspക്ക് വേണ്ടിയാ

----------


## Don David

50 Lakhs  :Band:  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Oru padathinum parayathakka collection onnum undaavillaa.athaayirikkum collection idaathathu.thammil bhedam enikku thonnunnu VSP aayirikkumennu


Yes ...Prakashan petta and VJS aanu better ..that too Weekendil share cheyyaam ennu karuthi ..innu VJS 50 lakhs kadannu so shared ...!!!

So ini Friday thott daily updates undaavum...!!



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## drishyan

Thanks for the tracking

----------


## endcredit

Prakashan ethrayayi ... Pettayum ?

----------


## Don David

ODIYAN  FINAL GROSS @Cochin Multiplex 
 :Ok: 
49 days  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

*Cochin Multiplexes Show Count From Friday


*AlluRamendran* - 11sh 

*Peranbu* - 10sh

*VijaySuperumPournamiyum* - 7sh

*LonappanteMammodisa* - 7sh

*EkLadkiKoDekhaTohAisaLaga*-  6sh

*URITheSurgicalStrike* -  6sh

*Mikhael* - 4sh

*VanthaRajavathaanVaruven* - 4sh

*NjanPrakashan* - 3sh

*Irupathiyonnaamnoottaand* - 3 sh

*petta* - 2 sh

*KGF* - 2 sh

*Joseph* - 1 sh

*

----------


## wayanadan

> ODIYAN  FINAL GROSS @Cochin Multiplex 
> 
> 49 days  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


ഒടിയൻ ഓട്ടം നിർത്തിയല്ലേ

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> ഒടിയൻ ഓട്ടം നിർത്തിയല്ലേ


yes.....................

----------


## Don David

PERANBU - COCHIN MULTI DAY 1 

Superb !!!
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> PERANBU - COCHIN MULTI DAY 1 
> 
> Superb !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


 :Band:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Day 22
Cochin multi  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Allu Ramendran Day 1 
Cochin Multiplex  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Allu Ramendran Day 1 
Trivandrum Plex

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU - ARIESPLEX TVM

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> PERANBU - ARIESPLEX TVM
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


Tomorrow 3 show at Ariesplex

----------


## Don David

PERANBU TRIVANDRUM PLEXES DAY 1

SUPERB  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU COCHIN SINGLES DAY 1
 :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan 1.74Cr



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cochin Multiplex Day 2 

NB:  PVR 3 Shows -Yesterday 4 shows !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Pournamiyum Super Day 23 

 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

ALLU RAMENDRAN COCHIN MULTIPLEX DAY 2

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> vijay super pournamiyum super day 23 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my vivo 1723 using tapatalk


മൺഡേ 60 l...''

----------


## Don David

ALLU RAMENDRAN DAY 2 
TVM PLEXES  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU TVM PLEXES DAY 2

 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU COCHIN SINGLES DAY 2

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 3, 2019*

1st week - Allu Ramendran - 10
4th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 8 (9, 9, 11) **
1st week - Lonappante Mammodisa - 6
3rd week - Mikhael - 4 (9, 14)
7th week - Njan Prakashan - 3 (5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
2nd week - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu - 3 (14)
12th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
3rd week - Neeyum Njanum - 1 (3, 9)
2nd week - Sakalakalashala - 1 (2)

*Run terminated last week*

7th week - Odiyan - 1 (1, 2, 5, 9, 12, 53)
1st week - Nalla Vishesham - 1
1st week - Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal - 1
1st week - Vallikkettu - 1
1st week - Panthu - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu.

Total: 9 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 129 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Don David

PRAKASHAN DAY 45

COCHIN MULTIPLEX AND TRIVANDRUM PLEXES 

 :Good:   :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Pournamiyum 

Superb on its 24 th Day at Cochin !!!

 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU TVM PLEXES DAY 3 

Superb 👌👌👌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU COCHIN MULTI DAY 3 
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Peranbu Cochin Singles Day 3 Superb 👌👌👌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

ALLU RAMENDRAN DAY 3 
COCHIN MULTIPLEX :OK:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

ALLU RAMENDRAN DAY 3
TRIVANDRUM PLEXES

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shajikeralam1

ലൊനപ്പന്റെ മൾട്ടി കളക്ഷൻ എത്രയായി

----------


## SHAMNAD S

What about irupathiyonnam noottand?
Still 3 Shows in cochin multiplex...

----------


## vipi

> What about irupathiyonnam noottand?
> Still 3 Shows in cochin multiplex...


2nd week il 3 shows aayappozhe oohikkaamello....

----------


## wayanadan

> 2nd week il 3 shows aayappozhe oohikkaamello....


വൻ' പരാജയമായി
മുളക് പാടമായത് കൊണ്ട് ഒരു ഷോയും 2 ഷോയുമായി സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ  തുടരുന്നു

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super Day 25 

Crossed 60 Lakhs !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> vijay super day 25 
> 
> crossed 60 lakhs !!
> 
> sent from my vivo 1723 using tapatalk


റിലീസ് പെരുമഴയായി പോയി
അല്ലങ്കിൽ 1 cr അടിക്കേണ്ട പടമായിരുന്നു

----------


## vipi

> റിലീസ് പെരുമഴയായി പോയി
> അല്ലങ്കിൽ 1 cr അടിക്കേണ്ട പടമായിരുന്നു


Cinemax illaathathum oru problem aayi...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU COCHIN MULTI DAY 4 :OK:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Allu Ramendran Cochin multiplex Day 4

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajay1986

> Cinemax illaathathum oru problem aayi...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


what happnd to cinemax ??

----------


## Don David

> what happnd to cinemax ??


Under rennovation !!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> PERANBU COCHIN MULTI DAY 4 :OK:
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


അള്ള് രാമേന്ദ്രനേക്കാൾ ഡബ്ൾ സ്ട്രോംഗ്

----------


## SHAMNAD S

ഇന്നലത്തെ മൾട്ടി കളക്ഷൻ വന്നില്ലലോ

----------


## Raja Sha

Appol 8nnale kochi multiplexil ettavum adhikam collect cheytha cinema peranbu thanneyanu!!!

----------


## Don David

> *peranbu
> cochin multiplex
> day 5 ~ 1.64 lakhs (57.59%)
> 
> 5 days gross ~ 12.07 lakhs*


If you get these info from any other source please post in the  thread of the same ...  :Ok: 


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> If you get these info from any other source please post in the  thread of the same ... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


അത് കറക്ടാണോ

----------


## Don David

> അത് കറക്ടാണോ


Cheriya difference, und slight difference !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights - Kochi multi Day 1



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights - Day 1 Trivandrum plexes


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights - Day 1 Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine - Day 1 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine - Day 1 Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Thanks Team FK trackers !! 
Superb works and great and undefinable efforts you put !!!

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Kumbalangi Nights - Kochi multi Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


കിടു തുടക്കം

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 2 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 2 - Kochi Single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine - Day 2 Kochi multi


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 2 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 2 - Trivandrum plexes
.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

യാത്രയില്ലേ

----------


## Saathan

thanks tracking team  :Thnku:

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 3 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 3 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

കിടുക്കി ........

----------


## wayanadan

വിജയ് സൂപ്പർ എത്രയായി

----------


## KingsMen

Oru doubt - QCinemas le collection correct aano? 200 olam ticket kuravayittum collection 2000 rs nte difference ye ollu?




> Kumbalangi Nights Day 3 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Oru doubt - QCinemas le collection correct aano? 200 olam ticket kuravayittum collection 2000 rs nte difference ye ollu?


Ticket rate matters ...

Q cinemas 98 percent of the seats with 180 rate on weekend and pvr has 175 145 and 125 for most of the seats ...!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Oru doubt - QCinemas le collection correct aano? 200 olam ticket kuravayittum collection 2000 rs nte difference ye ollu?


PVRIL 3-4 circles of tickets undu...Qil athilla..just 2..athil onnu 1 row maathram....athokke reason aanu....

----------


## KingsMen

Ok; Ennalum itreum difference varum ennu karuti illa....

 Ippol  technique pidi kitti... :)




> Ticket rate matters ...
> 
> Q cinemas 98 percent of the seats with 180 rate on weekend and pvr has 175 145 and 125 for most of the seats ...!!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk





> PVRIL 3-4 circles of tickets undu...Qil athilla..just 2..athil onnu 1 row maathram....athokke reason aanu....

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 3 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 3 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum - Day 30



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 3 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Super aanello.... Shows illatey poyi...




> Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum - Day 30
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 10, 2019*

1st week - Kumbalangi Nights - 17
1st week - 9 - 14
2nd week - Allu Ramendran - 6 (10) **
5th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 5 (8, 9, 9, 11)
2nd week - Lonappante Mammodisa - 3 (6)
13th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
8th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
4th week - Mikhael - 1 (4, 9, 14)
4th week - Neeyum Njanum - 1 (1, 3, 9)

*Run terminated last week*

2nd week - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu - 3 (14)
2nd week - Sakalakalashala - 1 (2)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu.
1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala.

Total: 11 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 129 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## endcredit

[QUOTE=vipi;8444884]Kumbalangi Nights Day 3 - Kochi multi



PVR Mistake undallo ..

5 shows il 346 Seater 2no, 325 Seater 2nos & 208 Seater 1no - Total 1550 Seating aanu varika...last daysilsum Same mistake und

----------


## vipi

[QUOTE=endcredit;8445076]


> Kumbalangi Nights Day 3 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> PVR Mistake undallo ..
> 
> 5 shows il 346 Seater 2no, 325 Seater 2nos & 208 Seater 1no - Total 1550 Seating aanu varika...last daysilsum Same mistake und


Ok...thank you for mentioning it...will rectify

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan Day 52 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 4 - Kochi multi

NB: yestetday & friday 208 seater nu pakaram 346 seater aarunnu update cheythath. It was a mistake. It s rechecked and corrected.



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 4 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Peranbu Day 10 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Peranbu Day 10 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan Day 52 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum - Day 31 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Trivandrum plexes - Day 4



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine Cochin Multiplex Day 4  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalangi Nights Trivandrum Plexes Day 4 ✌✌✌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum - Day 31 Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


കിട് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് 
ഷോയുടെ എണ്ണം കുറഞ് പോയി

----------


## endcredit

[QUOTE=vipi;8445441]Kumbalangi Nights Day 4 - Kochi multi

NB: yestetday & friday 208 seater nu pakaram 346 seater aarunnu update cheythath. It was a mistake. It s rechecked and corrected.



Innale PVR 346 Seater 2shows & 325 Seater 2 shows ...Appol 1342 alle ??

----------


## vipi

[QUOTE=endcredit;8445593]


> Kumbalangi Nights Day 4 - Kochi multi
> 
> NB: yestetday & friday 208 seater nu pakaram 346 seater aarunnu update cheythath. It was a mistake. It s rechecked and corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> Innale PVR 346 Seater 2shows & 325 Seater 2 shows ...Appol 1342 alle ??


@Don David

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

[QUOTE=vipi;8445618]


> @Don David
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Rectified it and will post it by tonight !!!
And thanks for your corrections .

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 5 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 5 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 5 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

NINE Day 5 Cochin Multiplex  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalangi Nights Day 5 Cochin singles  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## endcredit

[QUOTE=vipi;8445940]Kumbalangi Nights Day 5 - kochi multi



PVR Gold Mistake bro - 3shows with 54Seater

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 6 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 6 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 6 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

NINE - Day 6 Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

DAY 6 -KUMBALANGI NIGHTS - COCHIN SINGLES 
 :Band: 
100 Housefull Shows !!!!✌✌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KOBRA

Perenbu etrayundu collection

----------


## endcredit

20 L from 12 Days

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 7 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 7 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 7 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine Day 7 Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 7 -COCHIN SINGLES 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS  DAY 8 
COCHIN MULTIPLEX  :Good: 👌👌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cochin Singles Kumbalangi Nights Day 8

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Adaar Love Day 1 Cochin Multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalangi Nights Trivandrum Plexes Day 8  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine Day 8 Cochin Multi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

thanks don  :Thnku:

----------


## KingsMen

Day time shows and evening shows inte split idamo? will help to understand the type of audience for this movie




> Adaar Love Day 1 Cochin Multi
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Day time shows and evening shows inte split idamo? will help to understand the type of audience for this movie


Will do it for biggies ....

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Will do it for biggies ....
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


വിജയ് സൂപ്പർ എത്രയായി

----------


## Don David

JUNE has got a Good Start at Cochin Multiplex ✌✌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Adaar Love Day 2 Cochin Multi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine Day 9 Cochin Multi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Crossed 50 lakhs in Cochin Multiplex ,Cochin Singles and Trivandrum Plexes on Day 9  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Wow.. Itu kidu... Rest of Kerala engane aano aavo... Naale show increase illa ennittum... :(

Adaar love nu still they are giving 11 shows... PVR il 4 show yum.... Enitinu aanu aavo...





> JUNE has got a Good Start at Cochin Multiplex ✌✌
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 10 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Kumbalangi Nights Day 10 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Ithra nerathe vanno... :Ho:  Kochiyil oru rekshyumillaa..cinemax illaathe thanne 1 cr sure aayi...

----------


## Don David

Day 2 June 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> വിജയ് സൂപ്പർ എത്രയായി


Vijay super Day 37 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 10 ,- Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Oru Adaar Love- Day 3 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine Day 10 @Cochin Multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalamgi Nights Day 10 
Superb @Tvm plexes ✌✌✌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 17, 2019*

2nd week - Kumbalangi Nights - 18 (17) **
1st week - June - 11
2nd week - 9 - 10 (14)
1st week - Oru Adaar Love - 9
6th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 4 (5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
3rd week - Allu Ramendran - 3 (6, 10)
14th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
9th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (1, 3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
3rd week - Lonappante Mammodisa - 1 (3, 6)
1st week - Kantharam - 1

*Run terminated last week*

4th week - Mikhael - 1 (4, 9, 14)
4th week - Neeyum Njanum - 1 (1, 3, 9)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

3 weeks - Mikhael.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum.
1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala.

Total: 13 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 129 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> vijay super day 37 
> 
> sent from my vivo 1723 using tapatalk


80 l ഉറപ്പിക്കാം

----------


## Don David

Peranbu 17 Days  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan prakashan Day 59 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan prakashan Day 59 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

80 Lakhs, Next weekend ode aakulle... ?




> 80 l ഉറപ്പിക്കാം

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 11 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Vijaysuper Day 38 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 3 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Oru adaar love Day 4 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 11 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine day 11 Cochin Multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS COCHIN SINGLES -DAY 11

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 4 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Oru adaar love Day 5 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 12 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 12 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 12 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 12 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## endcredit

Innale entha PVR shows miss ayo ... atho shows kuravayirunno??

----------


## Malik

> Innale entha PVR shows miss ayo ... atho shows kuravayirunno??


Due to hartal evng shws mathram undayullu

----------


## endcredit

Morning show okke undarunnallo

----------


## vipi

June Day 5 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 13 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 13 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 13 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Oru Addar Love tracking niruthiyo ?

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 13 - Kochi multi.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Nine Day 13 - Kochi multi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


*50./55 lakhs ethumyirikkum*

----------


## Don David

PERANBU TRIVANDRUM PLEXES FINAL FIGURE


TOTAL DAYS-19
TOTAL SHOWS-184
TOTAL VIEWERS-17940
ARIESPLEX GROSS- 916225

TVM PLEXES GROSS- 27.66 Lakhs 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Chance illa.. ee weekend koode entenkilum collect cheyyu.. atinu shesham doubt aanu...




> *50./55 lakhs ethumyirikkum*

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS COCHIN SINGLES DAY 15 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS TVM PLEXES DAY 15

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KODATHI SAMAKSHAM BALAN VAKKEEL 

COCHIN MULTIPLEXES AND TVM PLEXES ON DAY 1

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 15 COCHIN MULTIPLEX 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Dileepnte padamthinte release dayne kaalum collection itu 15th day il..... Cinemax um koode undayirunnu enikl evide poyi ninnene....!




> KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 15 COCHIN MULTIPLEX 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 15 COCHIN MULTIPLEX 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


*balan vakkeelonum kumbalangikk oru ethiraliyalla*

----------


## KingsMen

Kumbalangi 3rd weekend aanu ennittu.... Entalle....




> *balan vakkeelonum kumbalangikk oru ethiraliyalla*

----------


## Don David

BALAN VAKKEEL DAY 2 @KOCHI MULTIPLEX & TVM PLEXES

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalangi Nights Day 16  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June Day 8 @Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Rowdy Day 1 @ Kochi Multi  :Sad: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*jeethu joseph  padam*

----------


## pnikhil007

> *jeethu joseph  padam*


Aarum arinjilalo...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Enta uddessichey.... ? Rowdy ude collection evide ennu aano? If so, it is there in the previous page..




> *jeethu joseph  padam*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel Day 3 : Kochi Multies




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June cochin multi Day 9  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Rowdy Day 2 @ Kochi Multiplex

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS One Crore @ Cochin Multi without Cinemax  :Band:   :Clap: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS COCHIN SINGLES DAY 17 👌👌👌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

BALAN VAKKEEL DAY 3 @TVM PLEXES  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Adipoli 1 Crore from Kochi multiplexes.... and another 1 Crore loading from Kochi single screens as well mostly by Monday...... 




> KUMBALANGI NIGHTS One Crore @ Cochin Multi without Cinemax  
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

One Crore @ TVM plexes  :Band:   :Clap: 

Ariesplex Alone -38.33 Lakhs 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Enta uddessichey.... ? Rowdy ude collection evide ennu aano? If so, it is there in the previous page..


*jethu padathinte adya dina collection kandu ittathaaa*

----------


## wayanadan

*@*Don David 
*
vijay super ethra show undu ??*

----------


## KingsMen

2 shows... PVR 1, PAN 1




> *@*Don David 
> *
> vijay super ethra show undu ??*

----------


## Don David

> *@*Don David 
> *
> vijay super ethra show undu ??*


Naale ,vijay super ,prakashan ,peranbu ,nine okke update idaam...!! 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Feb 24, 2019*

3rd week - Kumbalangi Nights - 16 (18, 17) **
1st week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 13
1st week - Mr & Ms Rowdy - 11
2nd week - June - 9 (11)
1st week - Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam - 5
7th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 2 (4, 5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
3rd week - 9 - 2 (10, 14)
1st week - Swarnamalsyangal     - 2
15th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
10th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
4th week - Allu Ramendran - 1 (3, 6, 10)
4th week - Lonappante Mammodisa - 1 (1, 3, 6)
2nd week - Oru Adaar Love - 1 (9)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Kantharam - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

3 weeks - Mikhael.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum.
1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam.

Total: 14 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 129 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*FORUMKERALAM EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW WITH MAAMAANKAM DIRECTOR SAJEEV PILLAI

മാമാങ്കം സിനിമയിൽ നിന്ന് താൻ പുറത്താക്കപ്പെട്ടത് എങ്ങനെ ? 
മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ കാരക്റ്റർ, സിനിമയുടെ ബഡ്ജറ്റ്, സിനിമയിലെ ആക്ഷൻ രംഗങ്ങളെ കുറിച്ചും സജീവ് സംസാരിക്കുന്നു.

ദ്രുവനെ പുറത്താക്കാനുള്ള കാരണം,മമ്മൂക്കയുടെ ഇടപെടലുകൾ,ഫെഫ്ക നിലപാടിനെ കുറിച്ചും തുറന്ന് പറയുന്നു


#Mammootty #SajeevPillai #Maamaankam
*

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super @Cochin Multiplex on Day 45  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

PERANBU DAY 24 @COCHIN MULTI  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

NJAN PRAKASHAN 66 DAYS 



Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

NINE - Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Angane... atbutapedan undo... mediocre aaya trailerum abinayauvm... pinne nalla bore songs ayirunnille pre-release nu mumbe ulla sambadyam... Aalukale attract cheyyunna entenkilum vende.... Pinne engane aalu kayarum.... Opposite Dileep filmum with decent trailer and song (Babuvetta song ozhike)




> *jethu padathinte adya dina collection kandu ittathaaa*

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI COCHIN SINGLES DAY 18  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

BALAN VAKEEL DAY 5  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 18 @Cochin and TVM plexes

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Rowdy Day 3  :Sad: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June -Day 10 ✌✌✌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

വിജയ് സൂപ്പർ പോരട്ടെ

----------


## renjuus

> വിജയ് സൂപ്പർ പോരട്ടെ


Nerathe vannu.munpathe Pagel undu

----------


## wayanadan

> NINE - Cochin Multiplex 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


*2 shows maathram ??*

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights crossed 1 Cr in kochi single screens...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 5 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 19 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 5 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Balan Vakkeel Day 5 - kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


60%  :Good:   :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

First Monday aanu maashe.... 60% athra nalla hold alla... pinne off season enna oru kaaranam vechu paranju nilkkam enne ullu.. Reality, PVR mathrame decent aayittu hold ullu... 




> 60%  
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Balan Vakkeel Day 5 - kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


*50 L adikkumenu thonnunilla*

----------


## KingsMen

Next Friday engane hold cheyyum ennatu anusarichu irikkum..... Even before that, naaleyum, mattannalum engane hold cheyyum ennatum nokkanam...

Pinne Argentina Fans nu kittunna WOM tum depend cheyyum....




> *50 L adikkumenu thonnunilla*

----------


## Malik

> Next Friday engane hold cheyyum ennatu anusarichu irikkum..... Even before that, naaleyum, mattannalum engane hold cheyyum ennatum nokkanam...
> 
> Pinne Argentina Fans nu kittunna WOM tum depend cheyyum....


Argentina 22nd ilekku matti

----------


## KingsMen

Appol March 8nu Captain Marvel mathrame ullo... before the exams .... Captain Marvel Kochi-yil nalla initial edukkum... 




> Argentina 22nd ilekku matti

----------


## Saathan

> 60%  
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


13 shows alle ullu... 60% onnum pora...

----------


## wayanadan

> Next Friday engane hold cheyyum ennatu anusarichu irikkum..... Even before that, naaleyum, mattannalum engane hold cheyyum ennatum nokkanam...
> 
> Pinne Argentina Fans nu kittunna WOM tum depend cheyyum....


*poku kandittu ini melottilla thazhottaanu*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 13 shows alle ullu... 60% onnum pora...


off season alle...wom watchable mathram..pinne ekm padma ,edapally vanitha okke HF aayirunu night shows..evng showsum nalla occupancy undayrnu...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> First Monday aanu maashe.... 60% athra nalla hold alla... pinne off season enna oru kaaranam vechu paranju nilkkam enne ullu.. Reality, PVR mathrame decent aayittu hold ullu...


off season okke consider cheyyanamallo..exam season aayile..families ini adhikam varilla..pinne single screens oke HF/almost full  aayrinu evng/night shows...dileep films multi atra valay run undavarilla..unless its got very good wom...2C ,Ramaleela okke matram alle ullu nallonam collect cheythath in multies...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 20 :OK:

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

BALAN VAKEEL DAY 6  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Kochi yil decent aanello... Naaleyum valiya drop vannilla enkil next week um good number of shows kittum..... oru 9 to 12 range il.... angane aanu enkil 50L adikkan chance undu...

But all depends on Captain Marvel on March 8. Brie Larson nte feminist comments nammude audience ne affect cheyuula yirikkum alle.....




> BALAN VAKEEL DAY 6 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> off season alle...wom watchable mathram..pinne ekm padma ,edapally vanitha okke HF aayirunu night shows..evng showsum nalla occupancy undayrnu...
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


കുമ്പളങ്ങി വന്നിട്ട് മൂന്നാഴ്ച കഴിഞ്ഞു 
എന്നിട്ടും നല്ല സ്റ്റാറ്റസാണ്

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> കുമ്പളങ്ങി വന്നിട്ട് മൂന്നാഴ്ച കഴിഞ്ഞു 
> എന്നിട്ടും നല്ല സ്റ്റാറ്റസാണ്


kochi multies il matrame ullu e nalla status..baaki idathokke avg status e ullu..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> kochi multies il matrame ullu e nalla status..baaki idathokke avg status e ullu..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*vakkelinekkaal nalla perfomance aanu*

----------


## Don David

Peranbu Completes its Final Run at Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super completes its 50 Days at Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 9 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 23 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 23 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 9 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 23 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Vijay Super completes its 50 Days at Cochin Multiplex 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


*ee weekode ottam nilakkum*

----------


## KingsMen

1 Show vechu 100 days odippikkum PVR il... In most of the week days occupancy 0 yum aayirikkum;  This is the cases for any movie that run for weeks with just 1 show in PVR. Earlier also we have many movies running for 7-8 weeks with just 1 show. 

(multi trackers nu clear data parayn pattum)




> *ee weekode ottam nilakkum*

----------


## Inspector Balram

> *vakkelinekkaal nalla perfomance aanu*


Single screen okke vakeel thanneyanu

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Ini oru 2-3 weeks free run kittum; exam season kaziyunnatu vare... but ethra mathram occupancy undakum ennatanu.... and collection nte major chunk theaternu pokum.... distributors share kuravauirikkum...




> Single screen okke vakeel thanneyanu
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk





> Single screen okke vakeel thanneyanu
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 3, 2019*

4th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 17 (16, 18, 17) **
2nd week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 12 (13)
3rd week - June - 9 (9, 11)
1st week - An International Local Story - 9
1st week - Daivam Sakshi - 2
11th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
8th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 1 (2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
5th week - Lonappante Mammodisa - 1 (1, 1, 3, 6)
4th week - 9 - 1 (2, 10, 14)
3rd week - Oru Adaar Love - 1 (1, 9)
2nd week - Mr & Ms Rowdy - 1 (11)
2nd week - Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam - 1 (5)
1st week - Prashna Parihara Shala - 1
1st week - Thenkashikattu - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Swarnamalsyangal     - 2
15th week - Joseph - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 5, 19, 20, 18, 15)
4th week - Allu Ramendran - 1 (3, 6, 10)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum.
1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal.

Total: 16 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 130 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 24 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 10 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 16 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 24 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 10 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 24 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Nine @Kochi Day 25

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super @Kochi Day 52

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS COCHIN SINGLES  Day 25 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Day 17 Kochi Multiplex  :Good: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KSBV - TVM plexes  Day 11

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS - TRIVANDRUM PLEXES DAY 25

ARIESPLEX -50 LAKHS 
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS COCHIN MULTIPLEX DAY 25

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> KUMBALANGI NIGHTS COCHIN SINGLES  Day 25 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


കിടു   :Band:

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 12 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 26 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 12 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 18 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 26 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Nine Day 26 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 26 - kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> June Day 18 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


വക്കീലിനേക്കാൾ കേമമാണല്ലോ

----------


## wayanadan

> Kumbalangi Nights Day 26 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


2 cR - ന് സാധ്യതയുണ്ടോ ?

----------


## vipi

> 2 cR - ന് സാധ്യതയുണ്ടോ ?


No...1.7Cr range il nikkum...
Cinemax undaarunnel 2Cr adichene

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 13 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 27 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 13 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 19 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 27 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 27 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> balan vakkeel day 13 - kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my lg-k420 using tapatalk


50 l മാക്സിമം

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Kumbalangi Nights Day 27 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


ഇന്ന് 1.50 കോടി ആകും

----------


## vipi

*
KUMBALANGI NIGHTS CROSSED 1.50cr FROM KOCHI MULTIPLEXES !!

. 5th MOVIE TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPOLIS

. 1st MOVIE TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI WITHOUT CINEPOLIS AND CINEMAX

. 3rd CONSECUTIVE MOVIE OF FAHAD FAZIL TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI

. 7th MOVIE OF FAHAD FAZIL TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI [FAHAD FAZIL HAS MAXIMUM NUMBER OF 1.50CR+ MOVIES IN KOCHI MULTI]*

----------


## Don David

> *
> KUMBALANGI NIGHTS CROSSED 1.50cr FROM KOCHI MULTIPLEXES !!
> 
> . 5th MOVIE TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPOLIS
> 
> . 1st MOVIE TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI WITHOUT CINEPOLIS AND CINEMAX
> 
> . 3rd CONSECUTIVE MOVIE OF FAHAD FAZIL TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI
> 
> . 7th MOVIE OF FAHAD FAZIL TO CROSS 1.50CR MARK IN KOCHI MULTI [FAHAD FAZIL HAS MAXIMUM NUMBER OF 1.50CR+ MOVIES IN KOCHI MULTI]*


 :Band:  

And Thank You @vipi for tracking 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 28 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

balan vakeel inaley multi onum vanniley

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Kochi Multi Day 1 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

CAPTAIN MARVEL DAY 1 
TVM PLEXES

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

CAPTAIN MARVEL COCHIN MULTIPLEX DAY 2

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBLANGI NIGHTS DAY 31 

COCHIN SINGLES
TVM PLEXES
COCHIN SINGLES 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

JUNE Day 23 Kochi Multi

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

BALAN VAKEEL DAY 17 COCHIN MULTI

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Day 2 
TVM Plexes 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 10, 2019*

5th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 17 (17, 16, 18, 17) **
3rd week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 9 (12, 13)
4th week - June - 8 (9, 9, 11)
1st week - Kalikoottukkar - 2
1st week - Ottam - 2
1st week - Soothrakkaran - 2
1st week - The Gambinos - 2
12th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
9th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 1 (1, 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
5th week - 9 - 1 (1, 2, 10, 14)
4th week - Oru Adaar Love - 1 (1, 1, 9)
3rd week - Mr & Ms Rowdy - 1 (1, 11)
3rd week - Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam - 1 (1, 5)
2nd week - An International Local Story - 1 (9)
1st week - Ormma - 1
1st week - Pengalila - 1

*Run terminated last week*

5th week - Lonappante Mammodisa - 1 (1, 1, 3, 6)
1st week - Prashna Parihara Shala - 1
1st week - Thenkashikattu - 1
1st week - Daivam Sakshi - 2

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa.
1 week - Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi.

Total: 20 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 130 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## endcredit

June : 1 Show added yesterday at 8.10PM on Q Cinemas

----------


## endcredit

[QUOTE=Don David;8455999]JUNE Day 23 Kochi Multi

June 1 Show added yestreday at 8.10Pm on Q Cinemas

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

ഇതിന്റെ ഫ്രണ്ട് പേജ് ഡീറ്റെയിൽസ് ഒന്നും ഇപ്പോൾ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്യാറില്ലേ

----------


## vipi

Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum Day 59 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan Day 80 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan prakashan Day 80 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Balan Vakkeel Day 18 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 24 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 32 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 32 - kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 32 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

CAPTAIN MARVEL DAY 3
KOCHI MULTIPLEX
TVM PLEXES


Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## RACER

> Kumbalangi Nights Day 32 - kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


2cr sure aanu.. vacation nu oru 2 show vachu kittiyal mathi..

----------


## wayanadan

> Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum Day 59 - kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


അടുത്ത ആഴ്ചയും ഒരു ഷോ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം

----------


## Malayali

> Kumbalangi Nights Day 32 - kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


3 crore + from Kochi plexes

----------


## endcredit

> 3 crore + from Kochi plexes


Ey maximum 2.2 vare pokum .. 3CR onnum ethilla

----------


## Malayali

> Ey maximum 2.2 vare pokum .. 3CR onnum ethilla


I mean Multiplex + Ciniplex 
It's already crossed 3 crore

----------


## Malayali

@vipi How many movies crossed 3 crore in Kochi Multi+Ciniplexes other than Pulimurugan ?

----------


## vipi

> @vipi How many movies crossed 3 crore in Kochi Multi+Ciniplexes other than Pulimurugan ?


Drishyam,Premam,BD,Jacobnte swargarajyam und...AAA,ENM n 2C undaakum...
Recently Prakashan n kochunni undaakum...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Drishyam,Premam,BD,Jacobnte swargarajyam und...AAA,ENM n 2C undaakum...
> Recently Prakashan n kochunni undaakum...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Drishyam,Premam,BD timil Ciniplex (Vanitha, Centrail, Majestic) onnum undayirunnilla..
Bakki ullavayude case ormayilla..
Pulimuruganu sesahm anu ellam open ayathennu thonnunnu

----------


## KingsMen

Ee statement partially wrong aanu... ee theaters ellam pazhaya theaters aanu, but release undayirunnu illa....

Njan manichitratharzu pandu kandatu Central il ninnu aanu... (oru nostu......)




> Drishyam,Premam,BD timil Ciniplex (Vanitha, Centrail, Majestic) onnum undayirunnilla..
> Bakki ullavayude case ormayilla..
> Pulimuruganu sesahm anu ellam open ayathennu thonnunnu

----------


## vipi

> Drishyam,Premam,BD timil Ciniplex (Vanitha, Centrail, Majestic) onnum undayirunnilla..
> Bakki ullavayude case ormayilla..
> Pulimuruganu sesahm anu ellam open ayathennu thonnunnu


ok...njan multiplex + single screens aanu udheshichath...

----------


## Malayali

> Ee statement partially wrong aanu... ee theaters ellam pazhaya theaters aanu, but release undayirunnu illa....
> 
> Njan manichitratharzu pandu kandatu Central il ninnu aanu... (oru nostu......)


They are old theaters. But they were closed for a long period. Renovated and reopened in last 2/3 years. Don't remember exact dates.

----------


## KingsMen

Central was closed only for a short duration for renovation. Theater that was closed in Tripunithura was Sreekala. Central reopening program was Madura Naranga (2015 July).  

I have never heard about Vanitha - Vineetha closing for long time.... 

Majestic yes was closed for long...




> They are old theaters. But they were closed for a long period. Renovated and reopened in last 2/3 years. Don't remember exact dates.

----------


## Malayali

> Central was closed only for a short duration for renovation. Theater that was closed in Tripunithura was Sreekala. Central reopening program was Madura Naranga (2015 July).  
> 
> I have never heard about Vanitha - Vineetha closing for long time.... 
> 
> Majestic yes was closed for long...


They were closed for 1-2 years, I think.
ശരിക്കും ഓർമ്മയില്ല.
അതിനു മുമ്പ് b class centers ആയിരുന്നു. 
ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ ആഴ്ച മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു അവിടെ കളിച്ചിരുന്നത്. ഇപ്പൊ കിട്ടുന്നതിന്റെ പത്തിലൊന്ന് പോലും അന്ന് കിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു ഇല്ല
അക്കാലത്ത് കുരുക്ഷേത്ര, മായബസാർ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
അതും ഈ റൺ തന്നെ കിട്ടിയിട്ടുള്ള്

----------


## chandru

Vanitha-Vineetha complex is a great success story now! i think they are collecting more than city Issac's complex!

----------


## endcredit

Single screen adakkam analle



> I mean Multiplex + Ciniplex 
> It's already crossed 3 crore

----------


## endcredit

Maya Bazar release only on B Class centres. A classil second week aanu release ayath.



> They were closed for 1-2 years, I think.
> ശരിക്കും ഓർമ്മയില്ല.
> അതിനു മുമ്പ് b class centers ആയിരുന്നു. 
> ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ ആഴ്ച മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു അവിടെ കളിച്ചിരുന്നത്. ഇപ്പൊ കിട്ടുന്നതിന്റെ പത്തിലൊന്ന് പോലും അന്ന് കിട്ടുമായിരുന്നു ഇല്ല
> അക്കാലത്ത് കുരുക്ഷേത്ര, മായബസാർ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
> അതും ഈ റൺ തന്നെ കിട്ടിയിട്ടുള്ള്

----------


## Malayali

> Vanitha-Vineetha complex is a great success story now! i think they are collecting more than city Issac's complex!


ഇപ്പൊൾ മുൻ നിരയിൽ തന്നെ ആയി

----------


## Malayali

> Maya Bazar release only on B Class centres. A classil second week aanu release ayath.


അന്നത്തെ b സെന്റർ പലതും ഇപ്പൊൾ റിലീസ് സെന്റർ ആയി

----------


## KingsMen

Issac complex innum aa pazhaya kootara standard maintain cheyital pinne engana..... 




> Vanitha-Vineetha complex is a great success story now! i think they are collecting more than city Issac's complex!

----------


## renjuus

Multy collections range onnu ariyaan mon-thu oru divasamengilum idanam ennu request undu @vipi.weekendsinu purame atleast oru weekday engilum idanam

----------


## Don David

> Multy collections range onnu ariyaan mon-thu oru divasamengilum idanam ennu request undu @vipi.weekendsinu purame atleast oru weekday engilum idanam


Being the season is engaged with exams and year end boxoffice is lazy here ...!!!Weekend is being good while weekdays is too lazy as of now ..anyway ,accepting the request ,will post all of them tomorrow !!  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Being the season is engaged with exams and year end boxoffice is lazy here ...!!!Weekend is being good while weekdays is too lazy as of now ..anyway ,accepting the request ,will post all of them tomorrow !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


English medium aayirikkum  :Ho:

----------


## Don David

VJS

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Prakashan 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Balan Vakeel 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Day 6  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS Day 35

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @Don David

----------


## Saathan

thanks don...

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks @Don David



1 show ullathu okke weekdays il idano?

----------


## renjuus

> 1 show ullathu okke weekdays il idano?


Aavashyamillaa.kure shows ulla films polum weekdaysil oru divasam ittaal mathi.only to know its range.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 1 show ullathu okke weekdays il idano?





> Aavashyamillaa.kure shows ulla films polum weekdaysil oru divasam ittaal mathi.only to know its range.


Excel, image not required.
A single line text will be good enough for such ones.

----------


## Don David

50 Lakhs  :Band:  

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Balan Vakeel Day 23 Kochi Multiplex

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June 29 th Day Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 37

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Day 8

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Balan vakeel Day 24 Kochi 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

JUNE Day 30 Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> JUNE Day 30 Kochi Multiplex 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


this is still doing a decent business in Multiplex while balan was struggling after second weekend in multies...

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Day 9 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 38 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 17, 2019*

6th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 14 (17, 17, 16, 18, 17) **
5th week - June - 9 (8, 9, 9, 11)
4th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 6 (9, 12, 13)
4th week - Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam - 3 (1, 1, 5)
1st week - Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom - 2
13th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
10th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 1 (1, 1, 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
6th week - 9 - 1 (1, 1, 2, 10, 14)
4th week - Mr & Ms Rowdy - 1 (1, 1, 11)
1st week - Old is Gold - 1
1st week - Kosrakollikal - 1
1st week - Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Kalikoottukkar - 2
1st week - Ottam - 2
1st week - Soothrakkaran - 2
1st week - The Gambinos - 2
4th week - Oru Adaar Love - 1 (1, 1, 9)
2nd week - An International Local Story - 1 (9)
1st week - Ormma - 1
1st week - Pengalila - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, .
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila.

Total: 28 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 130 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Don David

Njan Prakashan Day 87 Kochi Multiplex

PVR Cinemas - 108/203 - 17,815/-  53.20 %

Grand Total -1,82,80,332/-

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Njan Prakashan TVM Plexes Day 87

MOT Carnival - 72/152  12250/-  47.37%

Grand Total - 1,86,06,802/- 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Njan Prakashan Trivandrum Ariesplex Final Collection

Total Run - 70 Days
Total Collection - 62,96,650 (62.96 Lakhs)*

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan Day 87 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Njan Prakashan Day 87 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Vijaysuperum Pournamiyum Day 66 - kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Balan Vakkeel Day 25 Cochin Multiplex

50 Lakhs  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

JUNE  Day 31 Cochin Multiplex 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*
.KUMBALANGI NIGHTS BECAME THE SECOND HIGHEST GROSSER IN KOCHI MULTI AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPOLIS.
.THE HIGHEST GROSSER IN KOCHI MULTI WITHOUT CINEPOLIS AND CINEMAX.

HIGHEST GROSSERS AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPOLIS

1. KAYAMKULAM KOCHUNNI (1.94 Cr)
2. KUMBALANGI NIGHTS (1.84Cr* no cinemax)
3. NJAN PRAKASHAN (1.83Cr* cinemax closed after 14 days)
4. AADU 2 (1.64Cr)
5. VARATHAN (1.54Cr)

*

----------


## vipi

*
kumbalangi nights crossed 60 lakhs in trivandrum ariesplex

total 39 days
collection - 60,82,680 (60.82 lakhs)*

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Day 10 

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS DAY 39 
✌✌✌

Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> JUNE  Day 31 Cochin Multiplex 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1723 using Tapatalk


സിംഗിൾ സ്ക്രീനിൽ എങ്ങിനെ
ഹിറ്റ് സ്റ്റാറ്റസ് കിട്ടുമോ

----------


## vipi

*
NJAN PRAKASHAN KOCHI MULTI FINAL COLLECTION - 1.83Cr

TOTAL RUN - 91 DAYS

*NB - CINEMAX CLOSED AFTER 14 DAYS




Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

.


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Argentina Fans Kattoorkadavu @Cochin Multiplex Day 1

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*
KUMBALANGI NIGHTS BECAME THE HIGHEST GROSSER IN KOCHI MULTI AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPOLIS BY CROSSING KOCHUNNI (1.94Cr)


*

----------


## Saathan

> *
> NJAN PRAKASHAN KOCHI MULTI FINAL COLLECTION - 1.83Cr
> 
> TOTAL RUN - 91 DAYS
> 
> *NB - CINEMAX CLOSED AFTER 14 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy 2cr ayirunnu...

----------


## Don David

> easy 2cr ayirunnu...


cinemax chathichu

----------


## Don David

June Day 37 @Kochi

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalangi Nights Day 45 @Kochi

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kumbalangi TVM Plexes Day 45  :Ok: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel Day 16 Kochi Multiplex

----------


## Don David

Argentina Fans Kattoorkadavu Day 2

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 24, 2019*

1st week - Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu - 15
7th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 10 (14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17) **
6th week - June - 8 (9, 8, 9, 9, 11)
1st week - Ilayaraja - 3
5th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 2 (6, 9, 12, 13)
11th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
7th week - 9 - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 10, 14)
5th week - Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam - 1 (3, 1, 1, 5)
5th week - Mr & Ms Rowdy - 1 (1, 1, 1, 11)
1st week - Priyappettavar - 1

*Run terminated last week*

13th week - Njan Prakashan - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 9, 12, 18, 23, 16)
1st week - Old is Gold - 1
1st week - Kosrakollikal - 1
1st week - Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum - 1
1st week - Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom - 2

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, .
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila, Old is Gold, Kosrakollikal, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom.

Total: 32 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph, Njan Prakashan. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Don David

Vijay Super @ Kochi Day 73  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS Crossed 1.5Cr at Cochin Singles  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

KUMBALANGI NIGHTS  at Cochin Multiplex and TVM Plexes on Day 46

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June Day 38 @Cochin 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Captain marvel Day 17

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

ARGENTINA FANS KATTOORKADAVU 
DAY 3

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## horse

Q cinemas il ella padathinum aalkaru kerunnathu kuravanallo??




> ARGENTINA FANS KATTOORKADAVU 
> DAY 3
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Q cinemas il ella padathinum aalkaru kerunnathu kuravanallo??


Q cinemas athra abhiprayam ulla plex alla... 
and oru nalla verdict ulla oru film aanel ovr inekkal gross avadennu varum.. in intial days... ippo thanne just compare argentina and kumbalangi. . 
kumbalangi in its 46th day and Argentina on its 3rd day!!!  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*baalan vakkeel evide ?*

----------


## Don David

Captain Marvel 50 Lakhs  :Ok: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Argentina fans Kattoorkadavu 
Day 4  :Sad: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Argentina fans Kattoorkadavu 
> Day 4 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


aishu  :Sad: 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*
KUMBALANGI NIGHTS !!*

*
FIRST MOVIE TO CROSS 2Cr MARK IN KOCHI MULTI AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPLEX !!

**CROSSED 2Cr COLLECTION IN KOCHI MULTI WITHOUT CINEPOLIS AND CINEMAX !!

* :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum: 




Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Argentina fans Kattoorkadavu 
> Day 4 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


*ithenthu patti ??*

----------


## wayanadan

> *
> KUMBALANGI NIGHTS !!*
> 
> *
> FIRST MOVIE TO CROSS 2Cr MARK IN KOCHI MULTI AFTER THE CLOSING OF CINEPLEX !!
> 
> **CROSSED 2Cr COLLECTION IN KOCHI MULTI WITHOUT CINEPOLIS AND CINEMAX !!
> 
> *
> ...


*2CR adikkilla ennu karuthiya padamaanu*

----------


## horse

Seriya -Q cinemas seatum screensum athra gunam illa.
Goldsouk mothathil thallipoli aanu, kadakalum kuravanu




> Q cinemas athra abhiprayam ulla plex alla... 
> and oru nalla verdict ulla oru film aanel ovr inekkal gross avadennu  varum.. in intial days... ippo thanne just compare argentina and  kumbalangi. . 
> kumbalangi in its 46th day and Argentina on its 3rd day!!!  
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## shakeer

Cinemax permanent close ano atho rennovation ano

----------


## vipi

*Njan prakashan Trivandrum plexes Final Collection - 1.86Cr
Total Run - 96 Days*



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

:Band: 
Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TVM PLEXES  :Band:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> TVM PLEXES 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Total wrong aanallo 22,11,480 alle total

----------


## Don David

Cochin Singles  :Ok: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Total wrong aanallo 22,11,480 alle total


Edited.. Technical error!!!  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Unnikvtm

> TVM PLEXES


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  Superb Start..Blockbuster on cards  :Tasty:

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> *Njan prakashan Trivandrum plexes Final Collection - 1.86Cr
> Total Run - 96 Days*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Super aanallo odiyan ethra vannu

----------


## Saathan

> Super aanallo odiyan ethra vannu


odiyan 1.20+

----------


## wayanadan

> TVM PLEXES


58 HF ഷോ  :Band:

----------


## Malayali

> TVM PLEXES


ലാലേട്ടന്റെ ഇമേജ് ഉള്ള പോസ്റ്റർ വെക്കുന്നതല്ലെ ശരി..

----------


## King Amal

Sarkar ethra show undayrnnu appo? 


> TVM PLEXES


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Sarkar ethra show undayrnnu appo? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


91 Shows 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 1 Trivandrum Single Screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 1 Kollam single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 1 Alappuzha single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 1 Thrissur single screens
.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 1 Aashirwad screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 1 Carnival screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> "L" - Day 1 Trivandrum Single Screens
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Gtracks collctn corrct alla..typmg mstk und
Attingal ganga inle 6 shws undrnu includng a fans hw & midnight shw

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> Gtracks collctn corrct alla..typmg mstk und
> Attingal ganga inle 6 shws undrnu includng a fans hw & midnight shw
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


corrected !!

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 2 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> "L" - Day 1 Aashirwad screens
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


ഹരിപ്പാട്, കോഴിക്കോട് ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ

----------


## vipi

> ഹരിപ്പാട്, കോഴിക്കോട് ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നില്ലേ


Harippad final kittilla...kozhikkode also...

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> "L" - Day 1 Trivandrum Single Screens
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


srepadmanabha collection wrong aanallo. 3 Hf thane athrem varumalloo..

----------


## Don David

> srepadmanabha collection wrong aanallo. 3 Hf thane athrem varumalloo..


thanks for mentioning... will cross check and update it  :Ok:  Our team are taking big actions for past days on tracking... so there will be minute technical issues in between,.. your support also boosts the trade!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 2 Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 2 Trivandrum single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Anybody Who is interested in tracking please pm me??  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajithkanakadharan

Today ekm multy collection?

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 3 Cochin Area!!!   :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TVM Singles 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

anyone who is interested to be a part of tracking assist please do pm me...  :Ok: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Mar 31, 2019*

1st week - Lucifer - 32
2nd week - Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu - 6 (15) **
8th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 5 (10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
7th week - June - 1 (8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)
6th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 1 (2, 6, 9, 12, 13)

*Run terminated last week*

11th week - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 9, 11)
7th week - 9 - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 10, 14)
5th week - Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam - 1 (3, 1, 1, 5)
5th week - Mr & Ms Rowdy - 1 (1, 1, 1, 11)
1st week - Ilayaraja - 3
1st week - Priyappettavar - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa, 9, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Ilayaraja.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila, Old is Gold, Kosrakollikal, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Priyappettavar.

Total: 38 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph, Njan Prakashan. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## endcredit

June 2 Shows undallo

----------


## BangaloreaN

Naale muthal ticket nirakku koodumo?

----------


## Don David

> Naale muthal ticket nirakku koodumo?


endho increment und 10% vinodha nikuthi... so rate koodum..!!!  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" Day 4 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 4 Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> "L" - Day 4 Kochi single screens
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Thanks vipi
Carnival , Tvm plex ok track chyunundo??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> Naale muthal ticket nirakku koodumo?


Kerala Budget il Ulla 10 percentage increase.. athu maattam ennu CM Annu Ikka lalettan okke poyi kandappol paranjathaarunnu

----------


## vipi

> Thanks vipi
> Carnival , Tvm plex ok track chyunundo??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes...Tvm singles,Tvm plexes n Carnivals will post soon...

----------


## vipi

"L" Day 4 Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" Day 4 All kerala Carnival screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanx @vipi and @Don David gr8 work guys  :Thnku:   :salut:

----------


## vipi

June Day 45 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 53 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 53 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 53 - Kochi single screens



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> Thanx @vipi and @Don David gr8 work guys


Thanks man..... 

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Tvm Singles Day 5  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Thanx @vipi and @Don David gr8 work guys


Special thanks to @Saathan for a cameo appearance 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Rate koodulla... High court stay vannello...




> Kerala Budget il Ulla 10 percentage increase.. athu maattam ennu CM Annu Ikka lalettan okke poyi kandappol paranjathaarunnu





> endho increment und 10% vinodha nikuthi... so rate koodum..!!!  
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk





> Naale muthal ticket nirakku koodumo?

----------


## Don David

Day 5 Cochin Area!!!  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Day 5 TVM Plexes 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Day 5 TVM Plexes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Aries nthelum mistak undo?? Ithra kurayila

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Aries nthelum mistak undo?? Ithra kurayila
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


lemme check 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Aries nthelum mistak undo?? Ithra kurayila
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


update cheythittund official thredil onnu edit cheythekku

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

Edayalum pulimurugan record safe aavum... idoru BB yil nilkumennu thonunu

----------


## vipi

> Edayalum pulimurugan record safe aavum... idoru BB yil nilkumennu thonunu


Nope....puli is in trouble...big trouble
Lucifer van koluthaanu...2 months vacation aanu kidakkunnath...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## MANNADIAR

Pulimurugan first Monday okke 99 nu mukalil ille percentage

----------


## USTHAAD

> Pulimurugan first Monday okke 99 nu mukalil ille percentage


Pooja holiday ayrunnu. Porathenu ee 7am shows onnm illayirunn

----------


## USTHAAD

> Day 5 TVM Plexes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Nale 1cr. Sunday avumbozhekkum 1.5-1.7
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

Cochin Multy il Saturday/Sunday kond 1cr cross cheyyum

----------


## Saathan

> Pooja holiday ayrunnu. Porathenu ee 7am shows onnm illayirunn


pinne Luci bigger release alle...

----------


## MANNADIAR

> pinne Luci bigger release alle...


Still puliyude oru craze idinundennu thonunilla... drisyam, premam n puli were phenomenal

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Still puliyude oru craze idinundennu thonunilla... drisyam, premam n puli were phenomenal


Drishyam & Premam ok thikachiu 500 show polum kalikkatha padam aanu 1st weekil. Athinte ok 2 week collectionil kooduthal evde 4 daysil eduthu. 
,alsaram pulimurugan aayi thanne still puliyekkal first week collection vannu ee 5 daysil. pinne pulikku ekm m cinemas njarakkal onnum illa athupole extra savithaa theatre
lucifer innu second show kavithayum savithayum housefull aanu

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Day 5 TVM Plexes 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


bro redcarpet, greenfield mot elladathum 1 extra show vechu kalichittundu. total 3 shows.

----------


## Saathan

> bro redcarpet, greenfield mot elladathum 1 extra show vechu kalichittundu. total 3 shows.

----------


## Don David

> 


Thanks for all who informs about extra shows!!!  Please do quote me on extra shows when added... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Cochin singles Day 6

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> Lucifer Cochin singles Day 6
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Multy ?????

----------


## Don David

Cochin Multi Day 6  :Band: 
NB: Pan cinemas Arakunnam added to the multi...   :Ok:  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Cochin Multi Day 6 
> Nb:Pan CINEMAS Arakunnam added to multies being  pan string 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Pan Arakunnam athinu multi ano ???

multi il add cheyan pattilla...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Cochin Multi Day 6 
> NB: Pan cinemas Arakunnam added to the multi...   
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Angane annenkil Vanitha vineetha koodi add cheyyamallo
4 screen ille


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Pan Arakunnam athinu multi ano ???
> 
> multi il add cheyan pattilla...


Pan oru group of multiplex chain alae...rand panm bmsil kochi regionl varnu.

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Pan Arakunnam athinu multi ano ???i
> 
> multi il add cheyan pattilla...


അത് കൊച്ചി സിംഗിൾസിൽ ചേർത്താൽ മതി
Multi Plex and Cineplex ഒന്നാക്കി ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ് കുറച്ചു കൂടി നല്ലത് like trivandrum plexes

----------


## Saathan

> Pan oru group of multiplex chain alae...rand panm bmsil kochi regionl varnu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


mall il allallo... have to consider as cineplex...

----------


## Don David

TVM plexes Day 6 

1cr  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> mall il allallo... have to consider as cineplex...


will add to single screens from tomorrow.... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## RACER

> Cochin Multi Day 6 
> NB: Pan cinemas Arakunnam added to the multi...   
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It is too much distant from lulu. We won't even think of going there. Around 40 min travel undu lulu vil ninnu day timil. But Edapally Vanitha and M cinimas Varapuzha are easily reachable from lulu..

----------


## Don David

Day 6 Carnivals 2Cr 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> It is too much distant from lulu. We won't even think of going there. Around 40 min travel undu lulu vil ninnu day timil. But Edapally Vanitha and M cinimas Varapuzha are easily reachable from lulu..


will add to cineplex and as single screen from tmrw

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

THANKS DON  :Band:

----------


## KingsMen

For a person living around Tripunithura... except for Central and PAN Cinemas all the other theaters are far minimum 40 minutes travel. Isnt it obivious....! In that way if you look the travel time from Lulu to Cineplois (when it was open) is near to 40 minutes during day time... 

The way you portrayed Lulu was like it is the heart and center of the city :( It is all about the place where you live in Ernakulam / Kochi.




> It is too much distant from lulu. We won't even think of going there. Around 40 min travel undu lulu vil ninnu day timil. But Edapally Vanitha and M cinimas Varapuzha are easily reachable from lulu..

----------


## Antonio

Where is this Arakkunnam, I mean which route?? To Amritha Paravur route?

----------


## Don David

TVM singles Day 6

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## RACER

> For a person living around Tripunithura... except for Central and PAN Cinemas all the other theaters are far minimum 40 minutes travel. Isnt it obivious....! In that way if you look the travel time from Lulu to Cineplois (when it was open) is near to 40 minutes during day time... 
> 
> The way you portrayed Lulu was like it is the heart and center of the city :( It is all about the place where you live in Ernakulam / Kochi.


I live in kaloor. If we are considering multiplex in kochi lulu is the heart. Pan arakunnam is 26 km from lulu where as central mall(cinepolis) is 7.5 kms. If you travel in metro you can reach faster over there. If we consider central mall as hear of city pan aarakunnam is still 24 km away from there.

----------


## Don David

> I live in kaloor. If we are considering multiplex in kochi lulu is the heart. Pan arakunnam is 26 km from lulu where as central mall(cinepolis) is 7.5 kms. If you travel in metro you can reach faster over there. If we consider central mall as hear of city pan aarakunnam is still 24 km away from there.


tharkmam venda... its changed to sinfle screens  :Ok:  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Aarakkunnam is near Piravom... Way far from Kochi




> Where is this Arakkunnam, I mean which route?? To Amritha Paravur route?

----------


## KingsMen

Arakkunnam PAN single screen thanne aanu.. no doubt about that... 

only difference of opinion that I had was in portraying lulu as the center of the city... 




> tharkmam venda... its changed to sinfle screens  
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cochin singles !!!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingsMen

Appol Arakunnam PAN single screens inte koode count cheyitille... ?




> Cochin singles !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Appol Arakunnam PAN single screens inte koode count cheyitille... ?


FK TRACKING ADMINS DECIDED TO INCLUDE IN MULTI CONSIDERING AS PAN STRING  :Ok: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LUCIFER COCHIN MULTI DAY 7

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> FK TRACKING ADMINS DECIDED TO INCLUDE IN MULTI CONSIDERING AS PAN STRING 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


mall il allatha screens engane anu multi ayi koottunne  :Doh:

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> FK TRACKING ADMINS DECIDED TO INCLUDE IN MULTI CONSIDERING AS PAN STRING 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


If that was case, why last 5-6 days amount was not included?

----------


## Don David

> If that was case, why last 5-6 days amount was not included?


Sorry, i cant hear you !! Its just opened by tuesday  :Ok: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Tvm plex and Carnivals Lucifer 7th Day

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Sorry, i cant hear you !! Its just opened by tuesday 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Oh ok.. sorry bro !!! Can we note that down somewhere so that there won't be any confusion in future  :Cheerleader:

----------


## Saathan

thanks Don...  1 man army   :Namichu:

----------


## Malayali

> mall il allatha screens engane anu multi ayi koottunne


Also Collection percentage will be very less compared to other plexes except holidays

----------


## USTHAAD

> LUCIFER COCHIN MULTI DAY 7
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Nale 1cr...
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 8 Cochin Singles 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya Stark

> Lucifer Day 8 Cochin Singles 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Arakunnam Cochin singles akkiyallo...

Superb

Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multi Lucifer Day 8 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnivall Day 8 Lucifer 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 8 Tvm Plexes 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Tvm singles day 8

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Sorry for late updates.. Thanks for all the suport 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Thanx don for the superb updates...good work broo

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Sorry for late updates.. Thanks for all the suport 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your great effort..

----------


## KingsMen

Maashe ninagalum sorry parayunno.... ningal aale ividuthey super star... 




> Sorry for late updates.. Thanks for all the suport 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

June Completes its 50 Day run at Cochin Multi

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" Day 9 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Mera naam shaji Day 1 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> "L" Day 9 Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Q cinmas rate diffrnce onnu check cheyane

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

> Q cinmas rate diffrnce onnu check cheyane
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


correct aanu...

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 9 Carnivall, Tvm plexes, Cochin and Tvm Singles 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Lucifer Day 9 Carnivall, Tvm plexes, Cochin and Tvm Singles 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks bhai

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Shaji vittukalnjoo???

----------


## Sanchaari

Great work, Don. Stay blessed.

----------


## Don David

> Shaji vittukalnjoo???


Scroll up

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> correct aanu...


1 shw 112 1 shw 160  5 shws 180..angne alae edthe???
10k diffrnce varm ennanu thonune

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> 1 shw 112 1 shw 160  5 shws 180..angne alae edthe???
> 10k diffrnce varm ennanu thonune
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


1show 105 aanu eduthey yesterday.. changed to 112.. baakki okke paka !!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Mera naam Shaji - Day 2 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

"L" - Day 10 Kochi multi
Crossed 1crore...



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

L ' Crossed 3 Crores at Carnivals  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Tvm Plexes, Tvm Singles, Cochin Singles... 

Lucifer on its 10 th Day  :Band: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 07, 2019*

2nd week - Lucifer - 22 (32) **
1st week - Mera Naam Shaji - 14
9th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 3 (5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
8th week - June - 2 (1, 8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)
3rd week - Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu - 2 (6, 15) 
7th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 1 (1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 13)

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa, 9, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Ilayaraja.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila, Old is Gold, Kosrakollikal, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Priyappettavar.

Total: 38 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph, Njan Prakashan. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Arya Stark

> L ' Crossed 3 Crores at Carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Center Total Thalayolaprambu Figure mistaked..

Onnu double check cheythek...
Tracking time othiri extra shows miss akyitt und 

Sent from my YU5200 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## aamadmi

Tracked collection nte summary arudelum Aduth undo?
Total tracked collection till date ariyaana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> 


Thanx Sataan for the kolakolli update.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Day 52 June  :Good: 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

Wow!! 51 shows house full out of total 56 shows...really amazing stats from ragham...

----------


## vipi

"L" Day 11 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Mera naam Shaji - Day 3 kochi multi


Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights - Day 60 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights - Day 60 Kochi singles



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights - Day 60 Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer  Day 11  :Band:  Supeeb weekend 

Thanks to  @vipi @Paramashivan @POKIRI  @Saathan 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

bro you are doing a great job done but there are lot of addition mistakes happening in your updates. it is a tough task i know
example todays carnivals cinemas tvm centre total is 1.01cr, todays collection 8.08lakhs, but in last day update it was 99l. 
same with total collection also. in carnival cinemas update total tvm today is 8.08l but in tvm plexes update it is 8.39l
past few updates also it is like that please check it.

----------


## Don David

> bro you are doing a great job done but there are lot of addition mistakes happening in your updates. it is a tough task i know
> example todays carnivals cinemas tvm centre total is 1.01cr, todays collection 8.08lakhs, but in last day update it was 99l. 
> same with total collection also. in carnival cinemas update total tvm today is 8.08l but in tvm plexes update it is 8.39l
> past few updates also it is like that please check it.


Will check it and will be  updated !!!  Thanks for quoting it !!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

thanks Don & Vipi  :Thnku:

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks to  @vipi @Paramashivan @POKIRI  @Saathan


njan athinu onnum cheythillallo  :Unsure:

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 12 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mera Naam Shaaji Day 4 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Lucifer Day 12 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Innu kodungallur carnival uchak shesham shws undarnu...5 shws kalichu

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Innu kodungallur carnival uchak shesham shws undarnu...5 shws kalichu
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Ennittippoyaano parayunne  :Doh:   naale update cheythidaam !!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Lucifer Day 12 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Don

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## S.K

> Lucifer Day 12 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


10.4cr from fk checked centers. 
Good work

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 13

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MNS Day 5

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> MNS Day 5
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


ee friday vedi theerum...

----------


## perumal

> Lucifer Day 13
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Cochin singles?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> Lucifer Day 13
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Expecting 2cr from Tvm multies  & 1.5cr from Kochin multies by Sunday.

----------


## Saathan

thanks don

----------


## Saathan

Thrissur Ragam

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 14

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MNS day 6 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Lucifer Day 14
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Multi pan figure mistak und

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Multi pan figure mistak und
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Updated, and will post here itself!! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Lucifer Day 14
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks bhai

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 15  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mera Naaam Shaaji  Day 7

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja Cochin Multi Day 1  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Madhuraraja Cochin Multi Day 1 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


*16 shows maathram*  :Weeping:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Madhuraraja Cochin Multi Day 1 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Are these 16 shows for the whole day or until now?

----------


## Don David

> Are these 16 shows for the whole day or until now?


Whole day

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Whole day
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Just 16 shows !!!!
What about tomorrow?

----------


## Don David

> Just 16 shows !!!!
> What about tomorrow?


Tomorrow 18 as of now !!

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 1 kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Mera naam Shaji - Day 8 kochi multi
*

----------


## vipi

*"L" - Day 16 kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*"L" - Day 16 Kochi cineplexes*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 1 Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja Day 1

Tvm Plexes and Carnivals  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Madhuraraja Day 1
> 
> Tvm Plexes and Carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Pratikshicha atra vannilalo.. Nale thote kidukatte.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tomorrow 18 as of now !!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


17 alle..one show increase in PVR maathram

----------


## USTHAAD

> Madhuraraja Day 1
> 
> Tvm Plexes and Carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Tvm singles track cheyyunnundo???

----------


## jeeva

Nilambure fairyland 4 shows,Day gross ₹204288, 4 HF,100%

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Nilambure fairyland 4 shows,Day gross ₹204288, 4 HF,100%



Thanks @jeeva 


If possible please update for the future days also

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja Day 1 @Cochin and Tvm Singles 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## chackomaster

> Madhuraraja Day 1 @Cochin and Tvm Singles 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Majestic-il enganeya aanu 101% vannathu ? How come booked seats more than total seats? Officially athu allowed aano, to sell more tickets than theatre capacity?

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Pratikshicha atra vannilalo.. Nale thote kidukatte.. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Kodungallur collection may be wrong.
Thursday evening itself, morning show soldout and remaining shows were fast filling

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Madhuraraja Day 1
> 
> Tvm Plexes and Carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Kodungallur carnival il thursday evening thanne morning show soldout ayi, bakkiyulla show fast filling ayirunnu.... Ithil occupancy kuravanallo kanichirikkinnath


Athupole thalassery il innale 3:30 pm ulla booking status 
....
4pm Show (5 seat remaining)
6:50 pm show (14 seat remaining)
9:45 pm show (13 seat remaining)

----------


## Malayali

> Madhuraraja Day 1 @Cochin and Tvm Singles 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Tvm Kripa track cheyyunnille?

----------


## Don David

> Majestic-il enganeya aanu 101% vannathu ? How come booked seats more than total seats? Officially athu allowed aano, to sell more tickets than theatre capacity?


Technical error ..will rectify !!

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Tvm Kripa track cheyyunnille?


Cant be tracked !!  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Cant be tracked !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Track chyn patum..but within 1 hr u should tak starus

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Track chyn patum..but within 1 hr u should tak starus
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Kuthiyirikkan vayya bro !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Kuthiyirikkan vayya bro !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Ipo thanne u r doing a great work👌👌...i knw how tough its...
Lucfr carnval nirthyo?

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ipo thanne u r doing a great work👌👌...i knw how tough its...
> Lucfr carnval nirthyo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


illa....!!

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  1.5 crores...

----------


## shivankuty

> 


By next sunday 2cr🤩🤩

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

> illa....!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Waiting for that 4 cr heavy collection update..!!  :Band:   :Band: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

> 


Raja q cinmas mistak und
3 hf shws ullu
9am 141/218
12pm 134/218


Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


INDUSTRY HIT
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Dear Members,tracking collection is a very very difficult job.They dont earn anything by doing that.You are all always welcome to mention  if there is any corrections.Pls avoid posts that gives an impression that they deliberately made the mistake to boost or downride a film..Ithu njaan paranjathu ippo aarelum angane post cheythathu kondallaa.But we can avoid those situations. :Thnku:

----------


## Don David

> Dear Members,tracking collection is a very very difficult job.They dont earn anything by doing that.You are all always welcome to mention  if there is any corrections.Pls avoid posts that gives an impression that they deliberately made the mistake to boost or downride a film..Ithu njaan paranjathu ippo aarelum angane post cheythathu kondallaa.But we can avoid those situations.


Well said

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Dear Members,tracking collection is a very very difficult job.They dont earn anything by doing that.You are all always welcome to mention  if there is any corrections.Pls avoid posts that gives an impression that they deliberately made the mistake to boost or downride a film..Ithu njaan paranjathu ippo aarelum angane post cheythathu kondallaa.But we can avoid those situations.

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> 





> 



 :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Religious monk

> 


Ithanu real thookiyadii  :Band:   :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Athiran Cochin Multi & TVM Plexes

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 14, 2019*

1st week - Madhura Raja - 16
3rd week - Lucifer - 15 (22, 32) **
1st week - Athrian - 14
2nd week - Mera Naam Shaji - 8 (14)
10th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
9th week - June - 1 (2, 1, 8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)
8th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 1 (1, 1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 13)
4th week - Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu - 1 (2, 6, 15) 

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa, 9, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Ilayaraja.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila, Old is Gold, Kosrakollikal, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Priyappettavar.

Total: 38 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph, Njan Prakashan. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> *Show Count on Sunday, Apr 14, 2019*
> 
> 1st week - Madhura Raja - 16
> 3rd week - Lucifer - 15 (22, 32) **
> 1st week - Athrian - 14
> 2nd week - Mera Naam Shaji - 8 (14)
> 10th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
> 9th week - June - 1 (2, 1, 8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)
> 8th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 1 (1, 1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 13)
> ...


Madhuraraja 17

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja Day 2 Carnival

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja Day 2 Tvm singles 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Madhuraraja 17


*day 1  - 16 alle*

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> *day 1  - 16 alle*



Day 1 ~ 16
Day 2, Day 3(Sunday) 17

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## MnMonly

> ..........


Thanks Bro, HF add cheyyan vittu poyo?

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Thanks Bro, HF add cheyyan vittu poyo?


Yes...
Total 38

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks Bro, HF add cheyyan vittu poyo?


update cheythu.......

----------


## Saathan



----------


## vipi

*Mera naam Shaji - Day 10 kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights - Day 67 kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 3 kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 3 Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## Saathan

MdhuraRaja TVM Plexex

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer TVM plexes

----------


## Saathan

Raja Cochin Single

----------


## renjuus

> Raja Cochin Single


Luci first week saritha track cheythirunno???

----------


## Saathan

> Luci first week saritha track cheythirunno???


illa... innu matinee show muthal anu online il full booking available ayathu...

----------


## renjuus

> illa... innu matinee show muthal anu online il full booking available ayathu...


angane aanel luci ippo 2 crores aavumallo single screenil...unfortunately luci doesnt had that luck...vere oru reethiyil kaanikkukayaakum better ennu thonnunnu....

----------


## Saathan

> angane aanel luci ippo 2 crores aavumallo single screenil...unfortunately luci doesnt had that luck...vere oru reethiyil kaanikkukayaakum better ennu thonnunnu....


athe...  table il Cochin Single ennanakilum sherikkum cochin cineplex anu ellam...

----------


## Don David

> athe...  table il Cochin Single ennanakilum sherikkum cochin cineplex anu ellam...


Angane aanel ippo keralam single screens kuravaayirikkum ella cineplex aayi thudangi !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> athe...  table il Cochin Single ennanakilum sherikkum cochin cineplex anu ellam...


pineedu comparison varumol oru echu kettalaayi nilkkaruthu.can a different name be used for saritha  and show it separately??just a suggestion only....

----------


## Saathan

> Angane aanel ippo keralam single screens kuravaayirikkum ella cineplex aayi thudangi !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk





> pineedu comparison varumol oru echu kettalaayi nilkkaruthu.can a different name be used for saritha  and show it separately??just a suggestion only....


athe Saritha ivide add akkiyal tracking pointless akum... padangal compare cheyan pattilla...

----------


## Don David

> pineedu comparison varumol oru echu kettalaayi nilkkaruthu.can a different name be used for saritha  and show it separately??just a suggestion only....


Ithinippo compafison cheyyenda kaaryam okke endhanennaanu enikku manassilavathadh ...All kerala ithra track cheythu ennu manassilaakunnidathalle karyam...!!! 

Kurach munb cinemax undaarnnu ippo illa..ini reooen cheyyum ..athokke vech comparison nadathanoo..

I think ..ithokke track cheyyunnadh oru trend ariyaan vendiyalle..allathe comoarison nadathi adipidi undakkananoo... !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> athe Saritha ivide add akkiyal tracking pointless akum... padangal compare cheyan pattilla...


But Saritha single screen alle ennoru chodhyam thirichum chodhikkaam ...adhendhukond add akiyilla ennu paranghaa ithrayum kalam final kittilla ennu parayarnnu ...innadhu pattillaloo...so sarithayil iniyum bighies varumbo ...annu athu vech comoate cheyyam...past allello future ine vech cheyyattey comparison 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

Saritha ozhivakuka aavum nallatee.. Saritha cineplex allalo.. Its lyk kavitha 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> But Saritha single screen alle ennoru chodhyam thirichum chodhikkaam ...adhendhukond add akiyilla ennu paranghaa ithrayum kalam final kittilla ennu parayarnnu ...innadhu pattillaloo...so sarithayil iniyum bighies varumbo ...annu athu vech comoate cheyyam...past allello future ine vech cheyyattey comparison 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


ellam padanglum ivide irangillallo...  nammal ithokke track cheyunnathu padangal compare cheyanum oru padathinte level engane anennokke ariyan vendiyalle... ithu include ayal athu ake kulam akum...

----------


## renjuus

> Ithinippo compafison cheyyenda kaaryam okke endhanennaanu enikku manassilavathadh ...All kerala ithra track cheythu ennu manassilaakunnidathalle karyam...!!! 
> 
> Kurach munb cinemax undaarnnu ippo illa..ini reooen cheyyum ..athokke vech comparison nadathanoo..
> 
> I think ..ithokke track cheyyunnadh oru trend ariyaan vendiyalle..allathe comoarison nadathi adipidi undakkananoo... !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


adipidi undaakkan allengilum oru sample size edukkubol fair aayirikkanam..ennale trackinginu point undaavuu..kerala figure ennu paranju ottafigure ittal trend ariyaan pattum..but sample size correct aano ennariyilla...Ur point is valid but to be fair to everybody I think separate thing can be used.

----------


## renjuus

> Saritha ozhivakuka aavum nallatee.. Saritha cineplex allalo.. Its lyk kavitha 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


ozhivakkenda aavashyamillaa..separate aayi kaanichaal mathi..maximum track cheyyaan pattunna sthalangalil track cheyyunnathil oru thettumillaa ennaanu ente oru point.. :Yes3:

----------


## Sidharthan

I mean separate kaanikuka enne thanneya.. Kochi cineplex allande.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Will take in to consideration ...Oru seperation kodukkaam !!! 

Thanks all !!! 

Inn thalkkalam table ivide kedekkettey ..or @Saathan please do the needfull...

Nhanippo athilekku thiringjaal scene aanu !! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Will take in to consideration ...Oru seperation kodukkaam !!! 
> 
> Thanks all !!! 
> 
> Inn thalkkalam table ivide kedekkettey ..or @Saathan please do the needfull...
> 
> Nhanippo athilekku thiringjaal scene aanu !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


ningalkku ippo tracking cheyyaan allaathe vere enthinengilum time kittunnundo manushyaaa  :Laughing: ...

----------


## Saathan

> Will take in to consideration ...Oru seperation kodukkaam !!! 
> 
> Thanks all !!! 
> 
> Inn thalkkalam table ivide kedekkettey ..or @Saathan please do the needfull...
> 
> Nhanippo athilekku thiringjaal scene aanu !! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Njan cheyam...

----------


## Don David

> ningalkku ippo tracking cheyyaan allaathe vere enthinengilum time kittunnundo manushyaaa ...


Evede povanelum lap kayyilundaavum ....!!! 

Pinne time namukk evedennum kittathilla ..nammal athu kandethuvan vendath ...!!  Alle ..angane alle :laletten:

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Njan cheyam...


Ty

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Evede povanelum lap kayyilundaavum ....!!! 
> 
> Pinne time namukk evedennum kittathilla ..nammal athu kandethuvan vendath ...!!  Alle ..angane alle :laletten:
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


 :Namichu:  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Don David

> 


Ekadesham samayayallo pattare ... nidhra devi vannille 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Ithinippo compafison cheyyenda kaaryam okke endhanennaanu enikku manassilavathadh ...All kerala ithra track cheythu ennu manassilaakunnidathalle karyam...!!! 
> 
> Kurach munb cinemax undaarnnu ippo illa..ini reooen cheyyum ..athokke vech comparison nadathanoo..
> 
> I think ..ithokke track cheyyunnadh oru trend ariyaan vendiyalle..allathe comoarison nadathi adipidi undakkananoo... !!! 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Main udhesham adipidi thanne anu allatha alkar aranu collxn patti bejar avuka avar padam kandu ishtapettal kollam alle l kollilla ennu parayum bt ippol vannu film fieldil ullavar thanne collxn ittu adipidi kooduvalle appol pinne fansum kurayan pattumo??

----------


## USTHAAD

TVM SINGLS track cheyyunnundo ?? Also carnival??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Raja TVM Single

----------


## Saathan

Raja Carnival

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer TVM Single

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Carnival

----------


## Religious monk

> Lucifer Carnival


ഇത് താൻ സ്റ്റീഫനുടെ ആട്ടം :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Raja TVM Single


Kattakada JVil 2 Hf show ilayrno inale ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ozhivakkenda aavashyamillaa..separate aayi kaanichaal mathi..maximum track cheyyaan pattunna sthalangalil track cheyyunnathil oru thettumillaa ennaanu ente oru point..


cOCHIN sINGLES il thanne add cheyyum Saritha. Ellaa centers leum total table nte side il kodukkunnundu. So adipidi undakilla.
Luci also angane cheyyunnathanu. Kavitha Full track cheyyan pattiyaal athum add cheyyum.
Adi koodunnavarkk Saritha total exclude cheythu koodikkonam. Just like Pan Cinemas Arakkunnam. Rajakku athinte advantange undu from Day-1

----------


## renjuus

> cOCHIN sINGLES il thanne add cheyyum Saritha. Ellaa centers leum total table nte side il kodukkunnundu. So adipidi undakilla.
> Luci also angane cheyyunnathanu. Kavitha Full track cheyyan pattiyaal athum add cheyyum.
> Adi koodunnavarkk Saritha total exclude cheythu koodikkonam. Just like Pan Cinemas Arakkunnam. Rajakku athinte advantange undu from Day-1


ennaal pinne angnae thanne... :Vandivittu:

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Correction #1.50cr : 18th day*

----------


## Malayali

> ozhivakkenda aavashyamillaa..separate aayi kaanichaal mathi..maximum track cheyyaan pattunna sthalangalil track cheyyunnathil oru thettumillaa ennaanu ente oru point..


ഇൗ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് സരിത ഒഴിവാക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഭാവിയിൽ കമ്പരിസൺ വരുമ്പോൾ രാജ 3 days 3 lakhs എന്നായിരിക്കും തർക്കം. ഇപ്പൊൾ തന്നെ compare ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ചിലതിന്റെ ആലുവ casino, പെരുമ്പാവൂർ ആശിർവാദ് ഉൾപെടെ ഉള്ള ഫിഗർ അതില്ലാത്ത ഫിഗരും compare ചെയ്തു അടി കാണാറുണ്ട്. Fk യിൽ അല്ല. But fk tracked ഫിഗർ അതിനു ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്

----------


## Don David

June Day 60 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ഇൗ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് സരിത ഒഴിവാക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഭാവിയിൽ കമ്പരിസൺ വരുമ്പോൾ രാജ 3 days 3 lakhs എന്നായിരിക്കും തർക്കം. ഇപ്പൊൾ തന്നെ compare ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ചിലതിന്റെ ആലുവ casino, പെരുമ്പാവൂർ ആശിർവാദ് ഉൾപെടെ ഉള്ള ഫിഗർ അതില്ലാത്ത ഫിഗരും compare ചെയ്തു അടി കാണാറുണ്ട്. Fk യിൽ അല്ല. But fk tracked ഫിഗർ അതിനു ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്


Bhaviyil comparison varumbo saitha deduct cheyth compare cheytha mathiyaavum..centre total koduthittundallo seperate aayitt..so no issue ...Pine day 3 matinee thott aanu track thudangiuath enna note kodukkaam ok !!

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> ഇൗ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് സരിത ഒഴിവാക്കുന്നതാണ് നല്ലത്. അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഭാവിയിൽ കമ്പരിസൺ വരുമ്പോൾ രാജ 3 days 3 lakhs എന്നായിരിക്കും തർക്കം. ഇപ്പൊൾ തന്നെ compare ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ചിലതിന്റെ ആലുവ casino, പെരുമ്പാവൂർ ആശിർവാദ് ഉൾപെടെ ഉള്ള ഫിഗർ അതില്ലാത്ത ഫിഗരും compare ചെയ്തു അടി കാണാറുണ്ട്. Fk യിൽ അല്ല. But fk tracked ഫിഗർ അതിനു ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്


ithinekkurichu njaan ente abhipraayam paranjirunnu..if tracking team decided to do it in a particular way,then so be it... :Yes3:

----------


## King Amal

Kairali, kripa ,kaliyikavila okke evide? 
Jv cinemas, mt pothencode,saraswathy okke played xtra shows.. Ath evide? 


> Raja TVM Single


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jackey

...............

----------


## jackey

A small suggestion. Centre wise gross koodi ippo idunna sthithikku (for  EKM, TVM singles), requesting to put footfall split up also.. At least  for future like Raja.. Inflation issues take care cheyyum.. Oru 2-3 yr  from now comparison reference help aakum.. Like we now comparing Lucifer  with Pulimurugan.

----------


## shivankuty

> Kairali, kripa ,kaliyikavila okke evide? 
> Jv cinemas, mt pothencode,saraswathy okke played xtra shows.. Ath evide? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Kairali kaliyikkav onnm bms vazhi track chyan patila...kripa also 1hr ullil status edknm..ath tough aanu
Kripa inale 2 shws 1 hf 583/646 64130rs collctn

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Kairali, kripa ,kaliyikavila okke evide? 
> Jv cinemas, mt pothencode,saraswathy okke played xtra shows.. Ath evide? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


track cheyunna centre anel... show add akumpol mention me or don please...

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> track cheyunna centre anel... show add akumpol mention me or don please...


Ragam tracking nirthiyo

----------


## ParamasivaM

> A small suggestion. Centre wise gross koodi ippo idunna sthithikku (for  EKM, TVM singles), requesting to put footfall split up also.. At least  for future like Raja.. Inflation issues take care cheyyum.. Oru 2-3 yr  from now comparison reference help aakum.. Like we now comparing Lucifer  with Pulimurugan.


Table lengthy aakum..

----------


## roshy

> Kairali kaliyikkav onnm bms vazhi track chyan patila...kripa also 1hr ullil status edknm..ath tough aanu
> Kripa inale 2 shws 1 hf 583/646 64130rs collctn
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


track cheyyaan pattaatha centre undenkil athu table-il  mention cheyyunnath nallathaayirikkum,
illenkil kurach dhivasam kayinju compare cheyyumbol tvm-il ithraye vannullu ennu paranju adi thudanghum :Scare:

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer - Cochin Multi

----------


## Saathan

MadhuraRaja - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

> Ragam tracking nirthiyo

----------


## Don David

> Lucifer - Cochin Multi





> MadhuraRaja - Cochin Multiplex





> Ragam


Thank You Good Work !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Ragathil record edha . Kochunni ?


Drishyam akum

----------


## Saathan

Athiran - Cochin Multi

----------


## Saathan

Mera Naam Shaji

----------


## MnMonly

ഈ പേജിന്റെ പേര് കൊച്ചി multiplex കളക്ഷൻസ് മാറ്റി കേരള ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസ് കളക്ഷൻസ് ആക്കികൂടെ ?😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Raja Carnival

----------


## Saathan

Raja TVM plexes

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer TVM Plexes

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Carnival

----------


## jackey

> Table lengthy aakum..


One column extra (having each row/cell the footfalls for that particular centre gross figure).. But feeling it as a useful info and reference.

----------


## King Amal

Ekm singles? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Ekm singles? 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


kurachu kazhinju idam

----------


## Phantom 369

> Raja TVM plexes


Ariesplexil 3-4 Housefull Shows ilayrno inale.??
also Arctech mallil 1.40pm show Housefull annu

----------


## Don David

> Ariesplexil 3-4 Housefull Shows ilayrno inale.??
> also Arctech mallil 1.40pm show Housefull annu


Blocked seats and just ine ticketsinoke miss und ...  :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 


Thanks bro much awaited. Innu kondu appol 70+ aavum. expecting 1cr by 5th weekend.

----------


## Malayali

Njarakkal majestic ഇന്നലെ ഷോസ് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ലേ

----------


## Cinemakaran

Compare cheyyunnathu sheriyallenkilum innathe MR vs L collection report kaanaan oru vallaatha vembal..

----------


## Religious monk

> Compare cheyyunnathu sheriyallenkilum innathe MR vs L collection report kaanaan oru vallaatha vembal..


Innu 2 padavum tvm area down anu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*malabaril raja kidilokidilam*

----------


## Saathan

MadhuraRaja kochi multiplex

----------


## Saathan



----------


## SachinMammookka

PVR settanmaare kurachu evening shows thannu nokku nalla rasamarikkum  :Band:  :Drum: 






> MadhuraRaja kochi multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Final !!! Q blocked seats _/\_

----------


## Don David

> Final !!! Q blocked seats _/\_


Q cinemas :killyou: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## SachinMammookka

> 




Really don?t understand the reason why TVM alone stands against this movie.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

If Cinemax doesn't open Raja will find it difficult to overtake ABS collection in Cochin multies.april 26thnu shesham I mean Endgame and OYPK release aavumbol ippo odunna padangalkku shows nalla pole kurayum.

----------


## renjuus

Another surprising fact is Athiran's multi collection Rajayude collectionte aduthundu.multyil very good performance thanne.

----------


## shivankuty

> 


Saritha noon shw status engne aanu edthe??

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> Really don?t understand the reason why TVM alone stands against this movie.


Weak Zone for Mammukka Films..!

----------


## wayanadan

> Weak Zone for Mammukka Films..!


*enonum parayaan pattilla 

*

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights kochi cineplex [4 Centres] final Collection

Total Run - 70 Days
Total Collection - 1.57Cr*



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Raja cochin single




EKM Saritha - 2.19L (46.5%)

----------


## Saathan

Athiran

----------


## Saathan

Luci cochin single

----------


## vipi

...............

----------


## Malayali

> Raja cochin single
> 
> 
> EKM Saritha - 2.19L (46.5%)


Day time and evening time percentage seams mistaken. Also total shows two different figures

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Religious monk

> Athiran


Nice tvm plex pick up akunund 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## shivankuty

..

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Appo poyi poyi Athiran had more collection and occupency than Luci and Raja.big salute  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

> Appo poyi poyi Athiran had more collection and occupency than Luci and Raja.big salute


UPDATED !!!



Q blocked seats 8nte pani anu tharunne...

----------


## Don David

> UPDATED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Q blocked seats 8nte pani anu tharunne...


Kill Q 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> UPDATED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Q blocked seats 8nte pani anu tharunne...


Baaki ullathokke updated aano.

----------


## Saathan

> Baaki ullathokke updated aano.


Luci & Raja updated anu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> If Cinemax doesn't open Raja will find it difficult to overtake ABS collection in Cochin multies.april 26thnu shesham I mean Endgame and OYPK release aavumbol ippo odunna padangalkku shows nalla pole kurayum.


Expect cheyyunnilla.. opening day and week 15-17 shows maathram kittiya padathinu parimidhi und...

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Raja 1 crore adikumennu lesham doubt aanello. Minimal shows in 1st week minus prime time evening shows and no cinemax ellam nalle impact ondakeetondu.. ABS time'il okke daily 7 lakhs vechu porumaairinu 1st week.. hm.. nokkaam.. Single screens'il okke athiavishyam impact ondaakunnathu kondu overall valiya kuzhapam kaanilla...

----------


## RACER

> Raja 1 crore adikumennu lesham doubt aanello. Minimal shows in 1st week minus prime time evening shows and no cinemax ellam nalle impact ondakeetondu.. ABS time'il okke daily 7 lakhs vechu porumaairinu 1st week.. hm.. nokkaam.. Single screens'il okke athiavishyam impact ondaakunnathu kondu overall valiya kuzhapam kaanilla...


Pvr and q small screens aanu rajaku. That is the main reason..

----------


## udaips

> Raja cochin single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKM Saritha - 2.19L (46.5%)


Saritha innale second show full adichirunno?

----------


## Veiwer11

> Saritha innale second show full adichirunno?


Illa 900+ aayirunnu final status

----------


## vickyfire

> Appo poyi poyi Athiran had more collection and occupency than Luci and Raja.big salute


Luci 4th week aai

Sent from my Infinix X573 using Tapatalk

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Appo poyi poyi Athiran had more collection and occupency than Luci and Raja.big salute


No luci thanne aanu innalem

----------


## Phantom 369

> No luci thanne aanu innalem


TVM plexil Raja > Luci Alle ?

----------


## SUDHI

> TVM plexil Raja > Luci Alle ?


alla Luci > Raja aanu

----------


## Phantom 369

> alla Luci > Raja aanu


proof....??

----------


## Don David

ATHIRAN DAY 7

Nb-Cochin multi Q cinemas rate difference undaarnnu from monday athu update cheythathinu shesham aanu ee figure... 

Sorry for the inconvenience 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja Day 7
EKM saritha - 1.88 L Today

----------


## Don David

LUCIFER DAY 22

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Religious monk

Carnival kasargod ozhivakunatharunnu nallathu🤕🤕


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Carnival kasargod ozhivakunatharunnu nallathu🤕🤕
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avade 10 tickets poyittundel 50 percent aayi kanda mathi !!! 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

FK TRACKED shows anusarich 7th day RAAJA 26.30Lks from 153 shows & 22nd LUCIFER 24.96Lks from 130shows. Almost equal.

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer - Thrissur Ragam

----------


## Religious monk

> Lucifer - Thrissur Ragam


4/5 shows housefull kolamass  :Band: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Lucifer - Thrissur Ragam


Heavy  :Ok: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Athiran TVM

----------


## Saathan

MadhuraRaja - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Athiran Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer cochin Multiplex

----------


## Sidharthan

> Lucifer cochin Multiplex


Enthuadey ithe... Oru rekshem ilalooo.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Raja TVM plexes

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer TVM plexes

----------


## renjuus

> Lucifer cochin Multiplex


Njaan prakaashane overtake cheytho.....

----------


## Don David

> Njaan prakaashane overtake cheytho.....


By tmrw

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## endcredit

> MadhuraRaja - Cochin Multiplex


Q Cinemas 3Showsum HF ayirunnu inn...

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer  - Cochin Single

----------


## Saathan

Raja - cochin single

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Raja - cochin single


Baki single screens Enthu pati? Undayirunnile

----------


## renjuus

> Baki single screens Enthu pati? Undayirunnile


Good Friday aakum.innale palathum closed aayirunnuvallo

----------


## renjuus

> Q Cinemas 3Showsum HF ayirunnu inn...


Blocked seats undu....

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 24 
Cochin and Tvm singles  :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Athiran Day 9 

Cochin Multi and Tvm Plexes

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 24 
Cochin And Tvm Plexes
Carnivals
 :Band: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Raja Cochin Singles 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Raja Day 9 
Multies and Carnivals 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 21, 2019*

2nd week - Madhura Raja - 14 (16) **
4th week - Lucifer - 13 (15, 22, 32) 
2nd week - Athrian - 12 (14)
3rd week - Mera Naam Shaji - 5 (8, 14)
11th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
10th week - June - 1 (1, 2, 1, 8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)
9th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 13)

*Run terminated last week*

4th week - Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu - 1 (2, 6, 15) 

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa, 9, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Ilayaraja.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila, Old is Gold, Kosrakollikal, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Priyappettavar.

Total: 39 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph, Njan Prakashan. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## USTHAAD

> Lucifer Day 24 
> Cochin And Tvm Plexes
> Carnivals


5cr from CARNIVALS by today. Setting  New BENCHMARK for Next 3years. 
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Raja Day 9 
> Multies and Carnivals


*carnival 1 cr 
*
*cochi & tvm multy 1 crnu shadhyathayilla*

----------


## Don David

Madhuraraja EKM Saritha

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajithkanakadharan

> *carnival 1 cr 
> *
> *cochi & tvm multy 1 crnu shadhyathayilla*


Chanse indu..bcz vacation time Alle..so long run kittum

----------


## renjuus

> Chanse indu..bcz vacation time Alle..so long run kittum


Ee friday muthal ethra show kittum ennathanusarichirikkumm..ennaalum 1 cr looking difficult from Kochi..Avengers multi next week thoothu vaaraan cahnce und..Athinodoppam DQ film..Very interesting to see how many shows L,Raja and also Athiran will get next week... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Don David

Lucifer 25 Days @ Cochin Singles, Tvm Singles, Tvm Plex and Carnivals 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

5 crores!!!!!!!!! :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Saathan

> 5 crores!!!!!!!!!


record idumpol ellam double akkiye idu... atha sheelam  :Bossman:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

.

----------


## Saathan

Raja TVM

----------


## Saathan

Raja Cochin single 




Raja Carnival

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Thrissur Ragam

----------


## renjuus

> Lucifer - Thrissur Ragam


Bro saturday collection kuravaayirunnu ennariyaam..But whatever the amount it has not been added with the grand total..Onnu check cheythu correct cheyyaamo




> Lucifer Thrissur Ragam

----------


## Saathan

> Bro saturday collection kuravaayirunnu ennariyaam..But whatever the amount it has not been added with the grand total..Onnu check cheythu correct cheyyaamo


updated... thnks  :Good:

----------


## Saathan

Athiran

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Madhuraraja EKM Saritha
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Ekm saritha yil total seat 4760 alla (1233?4 = 4932 anu)

Avide saphire seat ticket rate ethra anu.

370 Seat @ 110 = 40,700
821 seat  @ 90 = 73,890

1191 seat = 114590

Saphire 42 seat x rate?

----------


## Don David

Ekm saritha -

Bal -370
Fc -820
Box-42

Trackingil Box updated aavilla.. because box bms onlinil illa.. so 1190 seats e eduthitolloo... !!! ANGANE EDUKKAN PATTOOO !!! Veruthe athu sheriyalla ithi sheriyalla ennu parayunnadhinnu munb endhukond ingane vannu ennu aalojicha theeravunna prashname olloo !!!

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


75-80 vare pokumaairikum. This week 3 big releases ondello - yamandan, avengers and uyare. Pinne angotu number of shows kittan budhimuttu thanneya.. anyways olla shows vechalle collection kittathathu..

----------


## vipi

Athiran Day 11 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Athiran Day 11 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Kumbalangi Nights Day 75 



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

June Day 67



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer -Day 26

KOCHI MULTI
TVM PLEXES
CARNIVALS

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

MadhuraRaja Day 11

Kochi Multi
Tvm Plex
Carnivals

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> MadhuraRaja Day 11
> 
> Kochi Multi
> Tvm Plex
> Carnivals
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk



thanks don  :Ok:

----------


## Don David

Thanks to @vipi @Saathan and all other members for your support and encouragement... special thanks to those members who points out the tiny mistakes from our part... 

 :Ok: 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abu Zahra

Trivandrum plex calculate cheyyumbol carnival athil ulpedumallo. pinneed total carnival calculationilum athu pedum. For example, Lucifer. TVM plexil total collection 2,47,02,505. athil carnivalil ninnu mathram1,62,32,615 collect chythittundu. ee thuka total carnival collection aaya 5,11,80,540 enna figurilum ulppettindu. anganeyanening onnukil tvm plexil ninnu athu matti, aries pleax mathram aad cheyyuka. allengil carnival calculationil ninnu mattuka. angeniyanenil tvm plex collection 84,69,890 mathramavul, carnival figure athu pole nilkkum. shariyalle. ithu mattu ella filimsinum badhakamakum.

----------


## jayan143

> Trivandrum plex calculate cheyyumbol carnival athil ulpedumallo. pinneed total carnival calculationilum athu pedum. For example, Lucifer. TVM plexil total collection 2,47,02,505. athil carnivalil ninnu mathram1,62,32,615 collect chythittundu. ee thuka total carnival collection aaya 5,11,80,540 enna figurilum ulppettindu. anganeyanening onnukil tvm plexil ninnu athu matti, aries pleax mathram aad cheyyuka. allengil carnival calculationil ninnu mattuka. angeniyanenil tvm plex collection 84,69,890 mathramavul, carnival figure athu pole nilkkum. shariyalle. ithu mattu ella filimsinum badhakamakum.


Point to be noted@Don David. Next BO Pandithan loading

----------


## Abu Zahra

i'm not a pandithan. just a logical finding only.


> Point to be noted@Don David. Next BO Pandithan loading

----------


## Don David

> Trivandrum plex calculate cheyyumbol carnival athil ulpedumallo. pinneed total carnival calculationilum athu pedum. For example, Lucifer. TVM plexil total collection 2,47,02,505. athil carnivalil ninnu mathram1,62,32,615 collect chythittundu. ee thuka total carnival collection aaya 5,11,80,540 enna figurilum ulppettindu. anganeyanening onnukil tvm plexil ninnu athu matti, aries pleax mathram aad cheyyuka. allengil carnival calculationil ninnu mattuka. angeniyanenil tvm plex collection 84,69,890 mathramavul, carnival figure athu pole nilkkum. shariyalle. ithu mattu ella filimsinum badhakamakum.


Tvm oru main centre aaythukondaanu MOT, karyavattam, central mall ileokke carnivals plexilekku kodithadh... almost every decent movies plex and kochi multi track cheyyum.. but carnival biggies mathrey cheyyatholloo.. or else release aayi nannayi odikondirikkunna movie... 

We all are taking these collections for comparing or else the trend... Tracked collections total cheyyumbo tvm plexil ninnum aries mathram edutha madhi.. adhinu ariesplex total ennum parangh different colum thanne koduthityimd.. ingane cheyyunnadh trivandruth mathram engee aanu trend ennu ariyaan vendiyaanu... all are comparing plex with plex, aries with aries, carnival with carnival, kochi multi with kochi multi... 

Tvm plexinte carnival collection carnivalsilum barunnadhu kond confusion aavendatjillalloo.. just take aries from it athu seperate aayitt koduthittumund.. 

I hope u get it !!!Iniyum manassilaayillel pm ayakku... appo number tharaaam... ennitt nhan voice messege ayach parangh tharaam... 


Ellavarum angane simple aakalle.. kurachokke mathematics apply cheyyenne.. 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abu Zahra

Thanks for the reply. I got it.

----------


## Don David

Raja Day 12 

Carnivals and Tvm Plexes 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Lucifer Day 27
Cochin Singles 
Tvm singles
Tvm plexes
Carnivals

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Athiran Day 12 - Trivandrum plexes

Crossed 50 Lakhs and Going super strong



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Raja cochin singles Day 12

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex - 
Lucifer
Athiran
Madhuraraja

NB- Q was error, so taken the status of 22-04-2019... !! (HOLIDAY AND EVENING SHOW ADVANTAGE ALSO INITIATED DURING THE PICK OF YESTERDAYA STATUS)

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Trissur Achayan

> 


4th 2 crore movie for lalettan.

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Entammooooo.... Tripple strong ayt aanallo pokk. 
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Multy il mikkavarum ATHIRAN RAAJA ye overtake cheyyum

----------


## sachin

Oypk ekm multiyil etra shows undu???

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Multy il mikkavarum ATHIRAN RAAJA ye overtake cheyyum


Expected aanu.. Athiran'te targeted audience majority multiplex alle and single screen atraku illello..

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*pan cineams show time engineyaa ??*

----------


## Don David

> *pan cineams show time engineyaa ??*


One morning show one late night show... one evening show and one night show 

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

OYPK -Day 1 

Superb Opening✌️✌️

Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Super

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> OYPK -Day 1 
> 
> Superb Opening✌️✌️
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1724 using Tapatalk


Lowest booking percentage for a DQ movie..
Q cinemas ill enthelum booking issue undayirunno. Njan uchakku BMS nokiyappol Q cinemas kanikkunnundayirunnilla..

----------


## Saathan

OYPK - TVM Plexes

----------


## Saathan

OYPK - Carnival cinemas

----------


## sachin

> OYPK - Carnival cinemas


Ithil kasargode valare kuravanello avide normally ingane ano kasargode nalla thirakum hf ulla pjoto kandu vere theaterile??

----------


## sachin

> Lowest booking percentage for a DQ movie..
> Q cinemas ill enthelum booking issue undayirunno. Njan uchakku BMS nokiyappol Q cinemas kanikkunnundayirunnilla..


Q cinemas bmsil kanikunillauirunnu athanu reason ennu thonunnu pinne hype & avengersum vere oro factors ayi undu...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ithil kasargode valare kuravanello avide normally ingane ano kasargode nalla thirakum hf ulla pjoto kandu vere theaterile??



Athu vere theatre aanu , I think moviemax

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Cinemakaran

Innalathe lucifer and madhuraraja collection report vannillallo...

----------


## wayanadan

*uyare kochiyil ethra show undu ?*

----------


## vipi

Uyare Day 1



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Uyare Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


*showyude ennam koodaan chance undo ?/*

----------


## vipi

Lucifer Day 30 - Kochi multi 





Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Madhura Raja Day 15 Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Athiran Day 15 Kochi multi 



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## endcredit

[QUOTE=vipi;8492401]Uyare Day 1
10.30 kk oru show undarunnu Q cinemasil

----------


## sachin

Oypk 2nd day collxn track cheythille  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## USTHAAD

> Lucifer Day 30 - Kochi multi 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk



Highest Grosser in Cochin mulies without CINEMAX & CINEPOLIS in few days...

----------


## Dr Roy

> Highest Grosser in Cochin mulies without CINEMAX & CINEPOLIS in few days...


 :Namichu:  :Superman: itrayum centresil  release cheythittum,puttu pole aa record eduthu..

----------


## Dr Roy

Athiran adipoliyayi perform cheyunnundelo :Good:

----------


## renjuus

Pls use fanfight thread and not use this thread for that purpose

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Madhura Raja Day 15 Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Centre totalum  grand totalum thammil variation undallo

----------


## Saathan

> Oypk 2nd day collxn track cheythille


3.55L undu...

----------


## Saathan

innale Q il 5-6 rows  blocked seats undu... athu collection il inlcude cheythittilla...

----------


## vipi

Uyare Day 2



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Athiran Day 16



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Madhura Raja Day 16



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Athiran Day 16 Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

MadhuraRaja Day 16 Trivandrum plexes 



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

Entha oypk ivide update idathe day 2 kanunilla day 3yum kanunilla bakki ella padangalum undello

----------


## Saathan

> Entha oypk ivide update idathe day 2 kanunilla day 3yum kanunilla bakki ella padangalum undello


main tracker leave il anu... kurachu delay undakum... i am the sorry....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## wayanadan

> Madhura Raja Day 16
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


*evening showku 51% !!!!!!*

----------


## sachin

> main tracker leave il anu... kurachu delay undakum... i am the sorry....


 :Ok:  and thanks for the collxn updates....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> main tracker leave il anu... kurachu delay undakum... i am the sorry....


avengers track cheyyunille ??

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> avengers track cheyyunille ??
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


yeh... kurachu kazhinju post cheyam...

----------


## vipi

*Day 81 - Kumbalangi Nights*

----------


## vipi

*Day 81 - Kumbalangi Nights*

----------


## vipi

*Day 73 - June*

----------


## Raja Sha

> main tracker leave il anu... kurachu delay undakum... i am the sorry....


അതോ മെയിൻ ട്രാക്കറെ ban ചെയ്തു പുറത്താക്കിയോ?

----------


## Saathan

> അതോ മെയിൻ ട്രാക്കറെ ban ചെയ്തു പുറത്താക്കിയോ?


 athe full kerala track cheyanam enna vaashi anu so ban adichu vittu  :Biggrin:  


request ban anetto....

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Cochin singles

----------


## cinelover

I am a new member here

----------


## Saathan

> I am a new member here


intro thread il poyatte...

----------


## Saathan

Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer 1CR @ Thrissur Ragam

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja Day 17 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja Day 17 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran Day 17 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran Day 17 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Uyare Day 3 - Kochi multi 
*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Apr 28, 2019*

1st week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 13
5th week - Lucifer - 10 (13, 15, 22, 32) **
3rd week - Athiran - 9 (12, 14)
3rd week - Madhura Raja - 9 (14, 16)
1st week - Uyare - 8
4th week - Mera Naam Shaji - 2 (5, 8, 14)
12th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
11th week - June - 1 (1, 1, 2, 1, 8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)

*Run terminated last week*

9th week - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel    - 1 (1, 1, 1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 13)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Mikhael, Allu Ramendran.
2 weeks - Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Neeyum Njanum, Lonappante Mammodisa, 9, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu.
1 week - Praana, Oru Adaar Love, An International Local Story, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Ilayaraja.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Janadhipan, Madhaveeyam, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Bolivia, Nalla Vishesham, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Vallikkettu, Panthu, Sakalakalashala, Kantharam, Swarnamalsyangal, Prashna Parihara Shala, Thenkashikattu, Daivam Sakshi,  Kalikoottukkar, Ottam, Soothrakkaran, The Gambinos, Ormma, Pengalila, Old is Gold, Kosrakollikal, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Priyappettavar.

Total: 40 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Sudani From Nigeria, Koode, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Joseph, Njan Prakashan. 
6 weeks - B. Tech, Abrahaminte Santhathikal.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Ee Ma Yau, Njan Marykutty, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Queen, Mohanlal, Kuttanadan Marpappa, Panchavarnathatha, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Padayottam, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Odiyan.
3 weeks - Carbon, Shikkari Shambhu, Ira, Vikadakumaran, My Story, Aanakkallan, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Pretham 2, Ente Ummante Peru.
2 weeks - Streetlights, Poomaram, Kammarasambhavam, Uncle, Neerali, Iblis, Kinavalli, Ranam, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Johny Johny Yes Appa. 
1 week - Daivame Kaithozham, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Rosapoo, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaly, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kalyanam, Kinar, Khaleefa, Charminar, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Parole, Naam, Thobama, Krishnam, Premasoothram, Angane Njanum Premichu, Kaitholachan, School Diary, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Orange Valley, Premanjali, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Kaamuki, Chanakyathanthram, Kidu, Cuban Colony, Theetta Rappai, Savari, Ennalum Sarath, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Neeli, Lilly, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Mandaram, Dakini, Nonsense, French Viplavam, Thanaha, Koodasha, Autorsha, 369, Contessa, Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Ladoo, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Ottakoru Kaamukan, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Karinkannan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Kallai FM, Bonsai, Sukhamano Daveede, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, 21 Diamonds, Kunju Daivam, Shadow, Lolans, S Durga, Aalorukkam, Arakkirukkan, Suvarnapurushan, Aabhasam, Mazhayathu, Paikkutty, Dustbin, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Police Junior, Onnumariyathe, Pettilambattra, Yours Lovingly, Bhayanakam, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Wonder Boys, Who, Mottitta Mullakal, Pen Masala, Kharam.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## endcredit

Balan Vakeel still running with 1 show at PVR

----------


## Raja Sha

> athe full kerala track cheyanam enna vaashi anu so ban adichu vittu  
> 
> 
> request ban anetto....


Pullikku allenkilum ichiri akrantham kooduthalanu :Grin:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sachin

> *Show Count on Sunday, Apr 28, 2019*
> 
> 1st week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 13
> 5th week - Lucifer - 10 (13, 15, 22, 32) **
> 3rd week - Athiran - 9 (12, 14)
> 3rd week - Madhura Raja - 9 (14, 16)
> 1st week - Uyare - 8
> 4th week - Mera Naam Shaji - 2 (5, 8, 14)
> 12th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
> ...


Avengers etra shows undu ekm multiyil??

----------


## Sidharthan

> Lucifer 1CR @ Thrissur Ragam


Woww... An achievement beyond stardom👏👏👏👏

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

91HF?? 100 alle appo?


> Lucifer 1CR @ Thrissur Ragam


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> 91HF?? 100 alle appo?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


athu theater team thalliyatha... ini HF show kittan chance kurava avide so 100 angottu thalli  :Biggrin:

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Trivandrum plexes

----------


## sachin

Oypk trivandrum ekm single and plex tracking cheyyunudo??

----------


## R1

> 75-80 vare pokumaairikum. This week 3 big releases ondello - yamandan, avengers and uyare. Pinne angotu number of shows kittan budhimuttu thanneya.. anyways olla shows vechalle collection kittathathu..



Main centres il ninnu remove aayal pinne Madhura Raja gonna do big business in Multiplexes.

----------


## vipi

*Uyare - Day 5
*

----------


## vipi

*Oru yamandan premakadha - Day 6*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja - Day 19*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 19*

----------


## USTHAAD

LUCIFER ethra aayi ???

----------


## vipi

*Uyare - Day 6*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja - Day 20*

----------


## cinelover

Good chance of 1 crore is there

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Chance for Narrow overtake by Athiran today...

----------


## Antonio

> Good chance of 1 crore is there
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


15 more days with same or more shows needed it seems.. that's too tough for Raja...
Hope Ramadan times free long run Wil help

----------


## roshy

> 15 more days with same or more shows needed it seems.. that's too tough for Raja...
> Hope Ramadan times free long run Wil help


first 2 week 20 shows kittiyirunnenkil easy aayirunnu....
ippol thanne pan,q show time onnum favourable allennu thonnunnu

----------


## roshy

> 15 more days with same or more shows needed it seems.. that's too tough for Raja...
> Hope Ramadan times free long run Wil help


ramadan time-il  multi yil ikka padathinu free run onnum kodukkilla :Unhappy:

----------


## cinelover

This time kittum

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Oru yamandan premakadha - Day 7*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 20*

----------


## roshy

> This time kittum
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


collection vanna time-il thecha teams aanu :Ayyo:

----------


## cinelover

ATHIRAN trivandrum plexes tracking nirthiyo

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Lucifer track cheyyunnillae?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Athiran munnilethi....

----------


## wayanadan

> *Uyare - Day 6*


 :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Antonio

> *MadhuraRaja - Day 19*


Day 17 nu 101 HF aarunnu..
Ippo Day 19 aayappo 100 aayallo??
Any error ??

----------


## endcredit

Avengers Track cheyyunnille ???

----------


## cinelover

I am very much interested in this tracking.Can I join

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*June Kochi Multi Final Collection

Total run - 77 Days
Total Collection - 83 Lakhs*

----------


## Phantom 369

MaduraRaja Tvm Plex etra ayi..??

----------


## vipi

*Uyare Day 7*

----------


## vipi

*Oru yamandan premakadha Day 8*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran Day 21*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja Day 21*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

Raja track cheyyanum mathram illandaayo??

----------


## Tissot

Lucifer and raja?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Lucifer and raja?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Athokke eni weekendsil update cheythu varullu.athinu maathram okke undaavuu.

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks for the updates*  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Saathan

Uyare cochin multiplex

----------


## cinelover

Lucifer ragam tracking nirthiyo

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

> Lucifer ragam tracking nirthiyo
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


nale idam...

----------


## cinelover

Ok brother

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Raja

----------


## Saathan

Athiran

----------


## Saathan

Luci

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 5, 2019*

2nd week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 13 (13) **
2nd week - Uyare - 12 (8 )
4th week - Athiran - 8 (9, 12, 14)
6th week - Lucifer - 6 (10, 13, 15, 22, 32) **
4th week - Madhura Raja - 6 (9, 14, 16)
1st week - Prakashante Metro - 3
13th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
5th week - Mera Naam Shaji - 1 (2, 5, 8, 14)

*Run terminated last week*

11th week - June - 1 (1, 1, 2, 1, 8, 9, 8, 9, 9, 11)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - June, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Oru Adaar Love, Praana.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Sakalakalashala, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 41 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Joseph, Koode, Njan Prakashan, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - Abrahaminte Santhathikal, B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Ee Ma Yau, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Njan Marykutty, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Kuttanadan Marpappa, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Mohanlal, Odiyan, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Padayottam, Panchavarnathatha, Queen.
3 weeks - Aanakkallan, Carbon, Ente Ummante Peru, Ira, My Story, Pretham 2, Shikkari Shambhu, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks -  Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Iblis, Johny Johny Yes Appa, Kammarasambhavam, Kinavalli, Neerali, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Poomaram, Ranam, Streetlights, Uncle. 
1 week - 369, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Angane Njanum Premichu, Autorsha, Chanakyathanthram, Charminar, Contessa, Cuban Colony, Daivame Kaithozham, Dakini, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Ennalum Sarath, French Viplavam, Kaamuki, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaitholachan, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kaly, Kalyanam, Karinkannan, Khaleefa, Kidu, Kinar, Koodasha, Krishnam, Ladoo, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Lilly, Mandaram, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Naam, Neeli, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Nonsense, Orange Valley, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Ottakoru Kaamukan, Parole, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Premanjali, Premasoothram, Rosapoo, Savari, School Diary, Thanaha, Theetta Rappai, Thobama, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - 21 Diamonds, Aabhasam, Aalorukkam, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Arakkirukkan, Bhayanakam, Bonsai, Dustbin, Kallai FM, Kharam, Kunju Daivam, Lolans, Mazhayathu, Mottitta Mullakal, Onnumariyathe, Paikkutty, Pen Masala, Pettilambattra, Police Junior, S Durga, Shadow, Sukhamano Daveede, Suvarnapurushan, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Who, Wonder Boys, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## USTHAAD

> Luci


Highest Grosser in Kochin Multiplex Without CINEMAX & CINEPOLIS
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> nale idam...


avengers idu..  :Ahupinne: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## cinelover

Trivandrum plexes updates ille

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

So mal moviesil oypk & uyarekku mathramanu sat  4/5/19 hf vannathu alle oypk appol etra vare chance undu??

----------


## renjuus

> So mal moviesil oypk & uyarekku mathramanu sat  4/5/19 hf vannathu alle oypk appol etra vare chance undu??


75-80 almost sure aanu.athnu mukalil we have to wait for weekdays perfo and number of shows in coming week nokkanam.1 cr chance undu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 75-80 almost sure aanu.athnu mukalil we have to wait for weekdays perfo and number of shows in coming week nokkanam.1 cr chance undu.


MR and OYPK likely to finish under 1CR, with MR above OYPK.

----------


## sachin

> 75-80 almost sure aanu.athnu mukalil we have to wait for weekdays perfo and number of shows in coming week nokkanam.1 cr chance undu.


Yes bt 1cr seems v difficult allel shows reduction illathe atleast 2 week min run cheyyanam next weekend kondu 65 vannu showsum kittyal cheriya oru chance undu letz see...

----------


## sachin

Avengers ekm multiyil eppolum kidu occupancy ano ella daysum???

----------


## renjuus

> MR and OYPK likely to finish under 1CR, with MR above OYPK.


That would be fantastic... :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## renjuus

> Avengers ekm multiyil eppolum kidu occupancy ano ella daysum???


 check cheythu nokiyappo eppozhum very good occupancy undu I mean for sunday..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> That would be fantastic...


randum 1CR adikkathatho  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## renjuus

> randum 1CR adikkathatho


 :Nono:  DQvinte fortil Ikkayude padam Dqvinte filmnekkaal collection nedunnathu.... :Yes3:   :Kettoda:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> DQvinte fortil Ikkayude padam Dqvinte filmnekkaal collection nedunnathu....


ini kidannu urulanda... thanthe ulliliruppu okke ellarkum manasilayi..modan anatre modan..  :Chairhit: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights - Day 88*

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer @ Thrissur Ragam

----------


## Saathan

Athiran

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Lucifer @ Thrissur Ragam


Kidu work bro. Ragathile top 3 grossersum lalettante padangal. drishyam,lucifer & kochunni.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

39 dhivasathe average occupancy 80% undalle. kidilam thanne.

----------


## ALEXI

> Kidu work bro. Ragathile top 3 grossersum lalettante padangal. drishyam,lucifer & kochunni. 
> 
> 39 dhivasathe average occupancy 80% undalle. kidilam thanne.


Drishyam appo ethrayanu avidunnu collect cheythathu ?

----------


## Saathan

Raja

----------


## Trissur Achayan

> Drishyam appo ethrayanu avidunnu collect cheythathu ?


drishyam 1.60kodikku aduthu gross undu. ragam maathram. girijayil odeettundu. tcr 71 laksham share.

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Trivandrum Plexes

Ariesplex 91.62 Lakhs

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Cochin Singles

----------


## Saathan

Athiran TVM Plexes

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Athiran


Fahad and multiplex  :salut:

----------


## Mammooka fan

Raja tvm plex and singles 
Raja cochin singles okk evde??

----------


## ajayrathnam

> Athiran TVM Plexes



super :Thumbup1:

----------


## cinelover

ATHIRAN Cochin multi 1 crore nu chance undo

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## cinelover

Raja chance illenn thonnunnu

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*uyare 1cr adikkum*

----------


## vipi

*Uyare Day 11*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

OYPK prateekshichathilum kooduthal thaazhe poyallo.Uyare has more collection today... :Hmmm:

----------


## Phantom 369

Raja TVM Plexil 90lks+ Vannu kanumallo

----------


## fkTrump

> OYPK prateekshichathilum kooduthal thaazhe poyallo.Uyare has more collection today...


അച്ചോ പത്തോ രൂപ യുടെ difference അല്ലെ ഉള്ളു

----------


## anupkerb1

> OYPK prateekshichathilum kooduthal thaazhe poyallo.Uyare has more collection today...


Quality wise pratheekshachatilum ethreyo mukalil collect cheythu . Mera nam joker hariharan pillai standard movie etra collect cheythathu tane bagyam

----------


## USTHAAD

LUCIFER CARNIVAL collection ethra ayennu ariyumo ????

----------


## sachin

> OYPK prateekshichathilum kooduthal thaazhe poyallo.Uyare has more collection today...


Bmsil 70% below rating ulla padathinu kooduthal expectation cheyunathalle thettu weekend shows undel collxn varum allel holidays venam youthanmaru kaivittathode ithokke expected anu nokkam evide vare pokumennu...

----------


## vipi

> Raja TVM Plexil 90lks+ Vannu kanumallo


around 76 Lakhs...

----------


## fkTrump

> Quality wise pratheekshachatilum ethreyo mukalil collect cheythu . Mera nam joker hariharan pillai standard movie etra collect cheythathu tane bagyam


Average  ratings of this movie is 3/5 and more, Fk bujis ratings are even more. Read various reviews posted here. For a comedy entertainer in holiday season it's more than enough. Look at kattappana, bomb katha, 2 country etc

----------


## anupkerb1

> Average  ratings of this movie is 3/5 and more, Fk bujis ratings are even more. Read various reviews posted here. For a comedy entertainer in holiday season it's more than enough. Look at kattappana, bomb katha, 2 country etc


Kattapana bomb 2 countries ayit alaaa Mera nam Joker , Vamanapuram bus route , Mimics parade ayit compare cheyuuu ...

----------


## vipi

*Uyare - Day 12*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 26*

----------


## vipi

*Oru yamandan premakadha - Day 13*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja - Day 26*

----------


## Tissot

> *MadhuraRaja - Day 26*


Lucifer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## SachinMammookka

> Average  ratings of this movie is 3/5 and more, Fk bujis ratings are even more. Read various reviews posted here. For a comedy entertainer in holiday season it's more than enough. Look at kattappana, bomb katha, 2 country etc


Yamandan is no where near to 2 countries or kattappana.... have you seen this movie?

----------


## sachin

> Yamandan is no where near to 2 countries or kattappana.... have you seen this movie?


Trump alle pullikku angane alle parayan patoo collxn avarude chila padangalooyu akum ennu karuthi bt athu alla sthithi ennu arijappol ulla adhi...

----------


## sachin

Ee weekendum oypk ithepole shows undel by sunday 65lakhs expect cheyyunnu puthiya movies release illel kurachum koodi collxn varum evide vare pokumennu nokkam all depends on the shows...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Trump alle pullikku angane alle parayan patoo collxn avarude chila padangalooyu akum ennu karuthi bt athu alla sthithi ennu arijappol ulla adhi...


Pulli Nivin fan aanu, athinte cheriya oru tharam chorichil undu.....

----------


## USTHAAD

> 


2.5cr mark cross cheyth ninnirunnel colour aayene... But chance kanunnilla.

----------


## sachin

> Pulli Nivin fan aanu, athinte cheriya oru tharam chorichil undu.....


Nivin n lal fan anu athu prob illa bt ikka n dq threadil akum kooduthal active  :Laughing:

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## wayanadan

> Uyare


 :Band:  ..................

----------


## vipi

Maharshi - Day 1



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Antonio

Wil Uyare overtake OYPK , at last ???

----------


## vipi

> Wil Uyare overtake OYPK , at last ???


Chance und...
Ee week thott uyare pvr il 5 shows big screens il aanu...
1st two weeks il 3 shows small screens il aarunnu...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

thanks  :Ok:

----------


## cinelover

ATHIRAN trivandrum plexes ethra ayi

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Wil Uyare overtake OYPK , at last ???


*sure ................*

----------


## vipi

> ATHIRAN trivandrum plexes ethra ayi
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


70+ Lakhs till last sunday...

----------


## Saathan

Athiran Cochin

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## cinelover

Lucifer ragam collection ethra ayi. 1.25cr cross cheyyo

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Lucifer ragam collection ethra ayi. 1.25cr cross cheyyo
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


full run il 1.30CR abo pokum...

----------


## fkTrump

> Uyare


Highest collection comes at 15th day!!
Best is yet to come...

----------


## Antonio

> Lucifer ragam collection ethra ayi. 1.25cr cross cheyyo
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


Lucifer Ragam ippo ethra show und??
Jeeva yude Tamil film release aayille ee week

----------


## renjuus

> Lucifer Ragam ippo ethra show und??
> Jeeva yude Tamil film release aayille ee week


4 shows undu.jeevayude padam 10am show only.weekdaysil chilapo L 3 shows aavumaayirikkum  :Dntknw:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 12, 2019*

3rd week - Uyare - 13 (12, 8 ) **
3rd week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 11 (13, 13)
5th week - Athiran - 8 (8, 9, 12, 14)
7th week - Lucifer - 2 (6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
5th week - Madhura Raja - 2 (6, 9, 14, 16)
14th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
1st week - Kalippu - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Prakashante Metro - 3
5th week - Mera Naam Shaji - 1 (2, 5, 8, 14)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - June, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Sakalakalashala, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 42 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Joseph, Koode, Njan Prakashan, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - Abrahaminte Santhathikal, B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Ee Ma Yau, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Njan Marykutty, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Kuttanadan Marpappa, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Mohanlal, Odiyan, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Padayottam, Panchavarnathatha, Queen.
3 weeks - Aanakkallan, Carbon, Ente Ummante Peru, Ira, My Story, Pretham 2, Shikkari Shambhu, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks -  Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Iblis, Johny Johny Yes Appa, Kammarasambhavam, Kinavalli, Neerali, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Poomaram, Ranam, Streetlights, Uncle. 
1 week - 369, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Angane Njanum Premichu, Autorsha, Chanakyathanthram, Charminar, Contessa, Cuban Colony, Daivame Kaithozham, Dakini, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Ennalum Sarath, French Viplavam, Kaamuki, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaitholachan, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kaly, Kalyanam, Karinkannan, Khaleefa, Kidu, Kinar, Koodasha, Krishnam, Ladoo, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Lilly, Mandaram, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Naam, Neeli, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Nonsense, Orange Valley, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Ottakoru Kaamukan, Parole, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Premanjali, Premasoothram, Rosapoo, Savari, School Diary, Thanaha, Theetta Rappai, Thobama, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - 21 Diamonds, Aabhasam, Aalorukkam, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Arakkirukkan, Bhayanakam, Bonsai, Dustbin, Kallai FM, Kharam, Kunju Daivam, Lolans, Mazhayathu, Mottitta Mullakal, Onnumariyathe, Paikkutty, Pen Masala, Pettilambattra, Police Junior, S Durga, Shadow, Sukhamano Daveede, Suvarnapurushan, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Who, Wonder Boys, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 131 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> Lucifer


Duck adicho???? Ethelum vishu movie?

----------


## Saathan

> Duck adicho???? Ethelum vishu movie?


 ormayilla... cochin multi illennu thonnunnu...

----------


## SachinMammookka

> ormayilla... cochin multi illennu thonnunnu...



Raja ille? Innathekkal collection ini kittan illa so finalize cheyyayirunnu 75 aano ethuka ennu

----------


## Ravi

> Raja ille? Innathekkal collection ini kittan illa so finalize cheyyayirunnu 75 aano ethuka ennu


*Raja already crossed 76L from Cochin Multiplex.....*

----------


## Saathan

Athiran

----------


## Saathan

Raja

----------


## RACER

> Raja


Collected more than Luci today once it got better screen and timing..

----------


## USTHAAD

> Collected more than Luci today once it got better screen and timing..


LUCIFER PVR OCCUPPANCY - 100% aanu. Even in its 46th day

----------


## S.K

> 4 shows undu.jeevayude padam 10am show only.weekdaysil chilapo L 3 shows aavumaayirikkum


Pooram day extra shows undakille..normaly after 9 ulla 3 showsum mikka roundilulla theatersum full aayirikkum.. (waiting for vedikkettu time in theater)

----------


## ajayrathnam

> *Show Count on Sunday, May 12, 2019*
> 
> 3rd week - Uyare - 13 (12, 8 ) **
> 3rd week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 11 (13, 13)
> 5th week - Athiran - 8 (8, 9, 12, 14)
> 7th week - Lucifer - 2 (6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
> 5th week - Madhura Raja - 2 (6, 9, 14, 16)
> 14th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
> 1st week - Kalippu - 1
> ...



thanks  :Ok:

----------


## wayanadan

> Uyare


*1CR urappaanu*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Ragam

----------


## RACER

> Lucifer Ragam


Monday more than Sunday?

----------


## KingsMen

Pooram effect.... 

Thrissur pooram thinte annu avide mikka theater ukalilum collection koodarundu...




> Monday more than Sunday?

----------


## cinelover

Athiran 1 cr cross cheyyan chance undo

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

OYPK 1 cr ethilla enn thonnunnu

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

Lucifer ragam heavy anallo

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

Ragam next charting unda ano

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Athiran 1 cr cross cheyyan chance undo
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


pvr il 3 shows il continue cheythal kittum

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Ragam

----------


## Antonio

> Yamadan


PVR gold il 3 Peru oru show kku..
Next week athu Uyare kondupokum

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Uyare


Kidilol kidilam in multi  :Thumbup:

----------


## cinelover

Lucifer kochin singles 2 cr cross cheytho

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

1CR soon...

----------


## Phantom 369

MadhuraRaja 6th Week 5 Shows @ TVM Plexes,
TVM Plexil 85lks Cross ayille????

----------


## ajayrathnam

> 1CR soon...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## vipi

*Ishq - Day 1*

----------


## fkTrump

Uyare & oypk enthai

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights 101th day*

----------


## wayanadan

*100 days*

----------


## cinelover

Incredible kumbalangi

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## cinelover

Worldwide 40 crores ille

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Ishq - Day 2*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja - Day 37*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 37*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 19, 2019*

4th week - Uyare - 10 (13, 12, 8 ) **
1st week - Ishq - 9
1st week - Kuttimama - 9
4th week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 6 (11, 13, 13)
8th week - Lucifer - 2 (2, 6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
6th week - Athiran - 2 (8, 8, 9, 12, 14)
6th week - Madhura Raja - 2 (2, 6, 9, 14, 16)
1st week - Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam - 2
15th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
1st week - Sidharthan Enna Njan - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Kalippu - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - June, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Sakalakalashala, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 44 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Joseph, Koode, Njan Prakashan, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - Abrahaminte Santhathikal, B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Ee Ma Yau, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Njan Marykutty, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Kuttanadan Marpappa, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Mohanlal, Odiyan, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Padayottam, Panchavarnathatha, Queen.
3 weeks - Aanakkallan, Carbon, Ente Ummante Peru, Ira, My Story, Pretham 2, Shikkari Shambhu, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks -  Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Iblis, Johny Johny Yes Appa, Kammarasambhavam, Kinavalli, Neerali, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Poomaram, Ranam, Streetlights, Uncle. 
1 week - 369, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Angane Njanum Premichu, Autorsha, Chanakyathanthram, Charminar, Contessa, Cuban Colony, Daivame Kaithozham, Dakini, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Ennalum Sarath, French Viplavam, Kaamuki, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaitholachan, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kaly, Kalyanam, Karinkannan, Khaleefa, Kidu, Kinar, Koodasha, Krishnam, Ladoo, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Lilly, Mandaram, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Naam, Neeli, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Nonsense, Orange Valley, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Ottakoru Kaamukan, Parole, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Premanjali, Premasoothram, Rosapoo, Savari, School Diary, Thanaha, Theetta Rappai, Thobama, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - 21 Diamonds, Aabhasam, Aalorukkam, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Arakkirukkan, Bhayanakam, Bonsai, Dustbin, Kallai FM, Kharam, Kunju Daivam, Lolans, Mazhayathu, Mottitta Mullakal, Onnumariyathe, Paikkutty, Pen Masala, Pettilambattra, Police Junior, S Durga, Shadow, Sukhamano Daveede, Suvarnapurushan, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Who, Wonder Boys, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## RACER

> *Show Count on Sunday, May 19, 2019*
> 
> 4th week - Uyare - 10 (13, 12, 8 ) **
> 1st week - Ishq - 9
> 1st week - Kuttimama - 9
> 4th week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 6 (11, 13, 13)
> 8th week - Lucifer - 2 (2, 6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
> 6th week - Athiran - 2 (8, 8, 9, 12, 14)
> 6th week - Madhura Raja - 2 (2, 6, 9, 14, 16)
> ...


Lucifer 1show alle ullu..

----------


## firecrown

> Lucifer 1show alle ullu..


2 undayirunnu innale nokkyappol....monday thottu 1 aanu

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights - Day 102 [2 house full shows]*

----------


## vipi

*Ishq - Day 3*

----------


## Saathan

Luci Cochin

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Ragam

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer Cochin Single

----------


## Saathan

*Uyare*

----------


## RACER

> 2 undayirunnu innale nokkyappol....monday thottu 1 aanu


Sat and Sunday 1 show ullu. Today multi update kandille..

----------


## USTHAAD

> Lucifer Cochin Single


2cr in tracked singles. Athum without KAVITHA , SARITHA & EVM
Kuttyppettikalil ninnu maathram 2cr. Ingane 2cr kittya vere ethelum padam undo ????

----------


## Phantom 369

MadhuraRaja Tvm & EKM Sunday Gross..?

----------


## Balram

> 2cr in tracked singles. Athum without KAVITHA , SARITHA & EVM
> Kuttyppettikalil ninnu maathram 2cr. Ingane 2cr kittya vere ethelum padam undo ????



1.5 cr nu mukal il Kumbalingi nights vannittundu... mikkavarum kayamkulam kochunni 2 cr nte aduthengilum varendathanu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vipi

> 1.5 cr nu mukal il Kumbalingi nights vannittundu... mikkavarum kayamkulam kochunni 2 cr nte aduthengilum varendathanu...


Kochunni can't be compared to Kumbalangi in kochi area...
Kumbalangi multi il 2.23cr without cinemax...kochunni 1.94cr with cinemax...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Sat and Sunday 1 show ullu. Today multi update kandille..


ok............

----------


## cinelover

> Lucifer Cochin Single


Massive

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## cinelover

> Lucifer Ragam


Even after Amazon prime release it's incredible

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Ishq - Day 4*

----------


## vipi

*Uyare - Day 25*

----------


## vipi

*Ishq - Day 5*

----------


## Aromal1095

Madhura raja tvm , ekm singles and plex report onnum ippol varaare illallo ippol .. any prob ??? bakki filmsinte varunnundallo ?  :Huh:

----------


## Antonio

> Madhura raja tvm , ekm singles and plex report onnum ippol varaare illallo ippol .. any prob ??? bakki filmsinte varunnundallo ?


Karyamayittonnum illa
Daily idaanum mathramonnum kaanilla

----------


## Phantom 369

> Karyamayittonnum illa
> Daily idaanum mathramonnum kaanilla


Ipazhum 4 show Tvm plexil undallo, weekendil Karyamyitt onnum ilengil 4 show onnum 6th week kalikkan ponilla

----------


## Aromal1095

> Karyamayittonnum illa
> Daily idaanum mathramonnum kaanilla


ippozhum shows undalloo ??? weekend polum updates kaanunnilla kurachu days aayi .... total ethra vannu ithuvare enkilum updates edeendathaayirunnu ... ( lucifer ippozhum updates kaanunnund )  :Thumbdown1:

----------


## vipi

MadhuraRaja - Day 41



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Ishq

----------


## vipi

> Ishq


Monday < Tuesday < Wednesday 

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks*  :Namichu:  :Namichu:

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Saathan

Ishq

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Uyare


Uyare all set for 1 crore. Great achievement in multiplex..

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, May 26, 2019*

2nd week - Ishq - 12 (9) **
5th week - Uyare - 8 (10, 13, 12, 8 )
1st week - The Gambler - 7
5th week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 4 (6, 11, 13, 13)
1st week - Jeem Boom Bhaa - 3
2nd week - Kuttimama - 2 (9)
1st week - Oronnonnara Pranayakadha - 2
15th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
9th week - Lucifer - 1 (1, 2, 6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
7th week - Athiran - 1 (2, 8, 8, 9, 12, 14)
7th week - Madhura Raja - 1 (2, 2, 6, 9, 14, 16)
1st week - Adutha Chodyam - 1
1st week  - Rakshapurushan - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam - 2
1st week - Sidharthan Enna Njan - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - June, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 46 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Joseph, Koode, Njan Prakashan, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - Abrahaminte Santhathikal, B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Ee Ma Yau, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Njan Marykutty, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Kuttanadan Marpappa, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Mohanlal, Odiyan, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Padayottam, Panchavarnathatha, Queen.
3 weeks - Aanakkallan, Carbon, Ente Ummante Peru, Ira, My Story, Pretham 2, Shikkari Shambhu, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks -  Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Iblis, Johny Johny Yes Appa, Kammarasambhavam, Kinavalli, Neerali, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Poomaram, Ranam, Streetlights, Uncle. 
1 week - 369, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Angane Njanum Premichu, Autorsha, Chanakyathanthram, Charminar, Contessa, Cuban Colony, Daivame Kaithozham, Dakini, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Ennalum Sarath, French Viplavam, Kaamuki, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaitholachan, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kaly, Kalyanam, Karinkannan, Khaleefa, Kidu, Kinar, Koodasha, Krishnam, Ladoo, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Lilly, Mandaram, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Naam, Neeli, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Nonsense, Orange Valley, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Ottakoru Kaamukan, Parole, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Premanjali, Premasoothram, Rosapoo, Savari, School Diary, Thanaha, Theetta Rappai, Thobama, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - 21 Diamonds, Aabhasam, Aalorukkam, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Arakkirukkan, Bhayanakam, Bonsai, Dustbin, Kallai FM, Kharam, Kunju Daivam, Lolans, Mazhayathu, Mottitta Mullakal, Onnumariyathe, Paikkutty, Pen Masala, Pettilambattra, Police Junior, S Durga, Shadow, Sukhamano Daveede, Suvarnapurushan, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Who, Wonder Boys, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

*CochinMultiplex 26/05/19*

*MadhuraRaja 
*45th Day ~ 0.36L (77.9%)
Grand Total ~ 80.24 Lakhs 

*Lucifer 
*60th Day ~ 0.24L (72.4%)
Grand Total ~ 2.32 CR

*Athiran 
*45th Day ~ 0.38L (83.5%)
Grand Total ~ 93.66 Lakhs

----------


## Saathan

Ishq

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## Saathan

Thrissur Ragam

----------


## renjuus

Raja and OYPK tight competion aanallo in multies..who will finish on top..Photo finishlekku aanu karyangal pokunnathu.. :Yes3:

----------


## KingsMen

Aaru Cup adichalum, trophy Mammootty ude veetil pokum... so does it really matter ?




> Raja and OYPK tight competion aanallo in multies..who will finish on top..Photo finishlekku aanu karyangal pokunnathu..

----------


## fkTrump

> Yamadan


Huummm... Vannu Vannu preshakarku comedyum maduthoo!!!? Nalloru comedy entertainer.. athum  school vacation seasonil vannittu...!!!

----------


## Saathan

Ishq

----------


## Phantom 369

#MadhuraRaja Tomorrow (50th Day) 2 shows @ Tvm plexes, But still no updates even it Completes 50 Days 🙏

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ALEXI

Oberon Mall


The wait is over. PVR Cinemas is back at Oberon Mall with an enhanced cinema viewing experience. Opening doors today

----------


## Antonio

> Oberon Mall
> 
> 
> The wait is over. PVR Cinemas is back at Oberon Mall with an enhanced cinema viewing experience. Opening doors today


Appo Cinemax????

----------


## Antonio

> Raja and OYPK tight competion aanallo in multies..who will finish on top..Photo finishlekku aanu karyangal pokunnathu..


2.25 -2.5 Kodi ille annaaa
Illathavare parihasikkanoo

----------


## Antonio

> Huummm... Vannu Vannu preshakarku comedyum maduthoo!!!? Nalloru comedy entertainer.. athum  school vacation seasonil vannittu...!!!


Ya ya
Haneef Adeni ude Action um maduthu.
Adeni Comedy um Vishnu-Bibin Action um cheyyunnathaakum nallath ini

----------


## KingsMen

2012 il PVR acquire cheyitata Cinemax. Though people still used to call it Cinemax, it is PVR even before it was closed for renovation.




> Appo Cinemax????

----------


## renjuus

> 2.25 -2.5 Kodi ille annaaa
> Illathavare parihasikkanoo


Aa randu collection kandu paranjathaanu.allaathe 80 lakhs parihasikkaan onnumalla.ithra negative aavendaa.lalinu 80 kittaatha ishtam pole films und.father and son neck n neck aa oru kautukam aanu udheshichathu.

----------


## Dr Roy

> Aa randu collection kandu paranjathaanu.allaathe 80 lakhs parihasikkaan onnumalla.ithra negative aavendaa.lalinu 80 kittaatha ishtam pole films und.father and son neck n neck aa oru kautukam aanu udheshichathu.


Enthayalum moshamayi poi :Cheerleader:

----------


## renjuus

> Enthayalum moshamayi poi


chori aanel oru  :Laughing:  smiley engilum ittene.thing is ithe karyam bangluvum njaanum akhil aanennu thonnunnu discuss cheythirunnu.Banglu paranju OYPK will finish under Raja ennu...athokke orthu kondu itta post aanu..Pulli athu vere angelel aannu kandathu... :Doh:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Antonio

> Aa randu collection kandu paranjathaanu.allaathe 80 lakhs parihasikkaan onnumalla.ithra negative aavendaa.lalinu 80 kittaatha ishtam pole films und.father and son neck n neck aa oru kautukam aanu udheshichathu.


It's ok..leave it..
Njan thettidharichu...my mistake..

----------


## renjuus

> It's ok..leave it..
> Njan thettidharichu...my mistake..


No issue bro  :Friends:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> It's ok..leave it..
> Njan thettidharichu...my mistake..


No, you were right.

----------


## renjuus

> No, you were right.


Kuthithiruppu undaakkaan vannallo  :Doh:

----------


## Saathan

NGK - Day 2

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jun 1, 2019*

3rd week - Ishq - 15 (12, 9) **
6th week - Uyare - 8 (8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )
6th week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 3 (4, 6, 11, 13, 13)
16th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
10th week - Lucifer - 1 (1, 1, 2, 6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
8th week - Athiran - 1 (1, 2, 8, 8, 9, 12, 14)
8th week - Madhura Raja - 1 (1, 2, 2, 6, 9, 14, 16)
3rd week - Kuttimama - 1 (2, 9)
2nd week - Jeem Boom Bhaa - 1 (3)
1st week - Mangalathu Vasundhara - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - The Gambler - 7
1st week - Oronnonnara Pranayakadha - 2
1st week - Adutha Chodyam - 1
1st week  - Rakshapurushan - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - June, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 50 films 

*Top Runners of 2018 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Aravindante Athithikal.
8 weeks - Aadhi, Kayamkulam Kochunni.
7 weeks - Hey Jude, Joseph, Koode, Njan Prakashan, Oru Pazhaya Bomb Kadha, Sudani From Nigeria. 
6 weeks - Abrahaminte Santhathikal, B. Tech.
5 weeks - Aami, Captain, Ee Ma Yau, Ente Mezhuthiri Athazhangal, Maradona, Njan Marykutty, Swathanthryam Ardharathriyil, Theevandi, Varathan.
4 weeks - Kuttanadan Marpappa, Kuttanpillayude Sivarathri, Mohanlal, Odiyan, Oru Kuprasidha Payyan, Padayottam, Panchavarnathatha, Queen.
3 weeks - Aanakkallan, Carbon, Ente Ummante Peru, Ira, My Story, Pretham 2, Shikkari Shambhu, Thattumpurath Achuthan, Vikadakumaran.
2 weeks -  Chalakkudikkaran Changathi, Drama, Iblis, Johny Johny Yes Appa, Kammarasambhavam, Kinavalli, Neerali, Oru Kuttanadan Blog, Poomaram, Ranam, Streetlights, Uncle. 
1 week - 369, Abhiyude Kadha Anuvinteyum, Angane Njanum Premichu, Autorsha, Chanakyathanthram, Charminar, Contessa, Cuban Colony, Daivame Kaithozham, Dakini, Diwanjimoola, Eeda, Ennalum Sarath, French Viplavam, Kaamuki, Kadha Paranja Kadha, Kaitholachan, Kala Viplavam Pranayam, Kaly, Kalyanam, Karinkannan, Khaleefa, Kidu, Kinar, Koodasha, Krishnam, Ladoo, Laughing Apartment Near Girinagar, Lilly, Mandaram, Mangalyam Thanthunanena, Marubhoomiyile Mazhathullikal, Naam, Neeli, Nervarennu Immani Cherinjoo.. Taa.., Nithyaharitha Nayagan, Nonsense, Orange Valley, Orayiram Kinakkalal, Ottakoru Kaamukan, Parole, Paviettante Madhurachooral, Premanjali, Premasoothram, Rosapoo, Savari, School Diary, Thanaha, Theetta Rappai, Thobama, Vallikudilile Vellakkaran.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows/day) - 21 Diamonds, Aabhasam, Aalorukkam, Aashiq Vanna Divasam, Aickarakkonathe Bhishaguaranmaar, Ankarajyathe Jimmanmar, Arakkirukkan, Bhayanakam, Bonsai, Dustbin, Kallai FM, Kharam, Kunju Daivam, Lolans, Mazhayathu, Mottitta Mullakal, Onnumariyathe, Paikkutty, Pen Masala, Pettilambattra, Police Junior, S Durga, Shadow, Sukhamano Daveede, Suvarnapurushan, Theekuchiyum Panithulliyum, Theneechayum Peerankipadayum, Velakkariyayirunnalum Neeyen Mohavalli, Who, Wonder Boys, Yours Lovingly.

Total: 131 films


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Antonio

> Uyare


1Cr by Eid...

----------


## wayanadan

> *1cr urappaanu*


1 cr അടിക്കുമെന്ന് അന്ന് നുമ്മ പറഞ്ഞതാണ്

----------


## Sagar

> It's ok..leave it..
> Njan thettidharichu...my mistake..


Ningal thettidharichittilla.. aa renjuus pure choriyanaanu... aattin tholitta chennayaanavan...

----------


## Sagar

> No, you were right.


Sathyam..sathyam.... sathyam...

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights - Day 116*

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Day 52*

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja - Day 52*

----------


## Saathan

NGK Day 3

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer @ Ragam

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## mkd

> NGK Day 3


Theerumanam aayi👎👎

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

thanks for the updates  :India:

----------


## USTHAAD

Multy LUCIFER collection vannille innalathe.???

----------


## Saathan

Lucifer

 @USTHAAD

----------


## USTHAAD

> Lucifer
> 
>  @USTHAAD


Thanks machaanee...
67th day. Show time 12:45, 97.5% occupancy.
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KingsMen

Ishq nte numbers ethra aayi? 40 Lakhs cross cheyitille ?

----------


## vipi

*MadhuraRaja - Kochi Multi Final Collection

Total Days - 54
Total collection - 81.48 Lakhs*

----------


## Raja Sha

Madhurarajayikku 347 shows mathrame motham kittiyittilloo.
Lucifer inu kochi multi koduthathu 742 shows!!

----------


## Antonio

> Madhurarajayikku 347 shows mathrame motham kittiyittilloo.
> Lucifer inu kochi multi koduthathu 742 shows!!


One week nalla shows kittiyille... so it's obvious...

----------


## udaips

> Lucifer
> 
>  @USTHAAD


 :Band:   :Band:  Maranamass....

----------


## endcredit

*MadhuraRaja - Kochi Multi Final Collection

Total Days - 54
Total collection - 81.48 Lakhs*

[/QUOTE]

----------


## endcredit

Raja Final collection idaan still running aanallo ??

----------


## Phantom 369

MadhuraRaja inn Show undayrnno in Kochi Multi.??

----------


## vipi

> Raja Final collection idaan still running aanallo ??


innu show illaarunnu...appol run theernnu ennu karuthi...anyways friday thott undaakumo ennu nokkaam...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Thamasha - Day 1*

----------


## vipi

*Thottappan - Day 1*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> innu show illaarunnu...appol run theernnu ennu karuthi...anyways friday thott undaakumo ennu nokkaam...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


pvr gold il und..1 show

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Thottappan - Day 2*

----------


## Saathan

1CR  :1st:

----------


## vipi

*Thamasha - Day 2*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 1

Excellent opening !!

*

----------


## vipi

*Thottappan - Day 3*

----------


## vipi

*Thamasha - Day 3
*

----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 1 Tvm Plexes

Heavy !!*

----------


## Saathan

Bharat

----------


## Saathan

Children Park

----------


## wayanadan

> Children Park


രക്ഷപ്പെടുല ...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## renjuus

Virus kidu aanallo multyil.... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Antonio

> Virus kidu aanallo multyil....


No doubt....Vere kshathangal ettillel 1Cr ready

----------


## endcredit

PVR Oru Show HF alla.. 3.50PM Show 3 seat left... ath pole Q cinemas um wrong aanu ... 5 HF ullu ... showkk shesham update ayittund sold out alla 2 shows..







>

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jun 9, 2019*

1st week - Virus - 24
1st week - Thamaasha - 10
1st week - Children's Park - 7
1st week - My Great Grandfather - 6
1st week  - Thottappan - 6
4th week - Ishq - 5 (15, 12, 9) **
7th week - Uyare - 3 (8, 8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )
17th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)
8th week - Madhura Raja - 1 (1, 2, 2, 6, 9, 14, 16)
7th week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 1 (3, 4, 6, 11, 13, 13)
1st week - Mask - 1

*Run terminated last week*

10th week - Lucifer - 1 (1, 1, 2, 6, 10, 13, 15, 22, 32)
8th week - Athiran - 1 (1, 2, 8, 8, 9, 12, 14)
3rd week - Kuttimama - 1 (2, 9)
2nd week - Jeem Boom Bhaa - 1 (3)
1st week - Mangalathu Vasundhara - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 55 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Saathan

Virus - TVM Plexes

----------


## Saathan

Virus - Cochin Cineplex

----------


## renjuus

> No doubt....Vere kshathangal ettillel 1Cr ready


athe..poraathathinu cinemax open aanalloo.... :Yes3:

----------


## vipi

*Athiran - Kochi multi Final Collection

Total run - 55 Days
Total collection - 95.46 Lakhs*

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights - Trivandrum plexes Final collection 

Total run - 120 Days
Total collection - 1.83 Cr

Ariesplex Final - 73.32 Lakhs*

----------


## Saathan

Uyare

----------


## Saathan

Yamadan

----------


## vipi

*Thamasha - Day 5*

----------


## Saathan

Virus Cochin Multiplex

----------


## Saathan

Virus Cochin Cineplex

----------


## Saathan

Virus TVM Plexes

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks for the updates*

----------


## Niyas Naz

Title il ninu 'kochi' eduth kalayamayirunu.

Ipo tvm plexes okke cheyyarile

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 5 Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 5 - Kochi cineplexes*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 5 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Don David

Unda Kochi Multiplex Day 1

 :Good: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Cochin Cineplex Day 1 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

UNDA - Ashirwad cinemas Day 1 

:Ok:

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda -Ariesplex Day 1 
 :Good: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Cochin Cineplex Day 1 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Good work Don bhai? Kochi EVM ille?

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 8 - Kochi multi

Crossed 50 Lakhs !!
*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 8 - Trivandrum plexes

Crossed 50 Lakhs !!*

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 1 @carnivals 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

Unda trivandrum plex update ille??

----------


## Don David

> Unda trivandrum plex update ille??


Ariesplex separate ittittund ...others ellam carnivalil und 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Malabar and central area screens (Trackable)
Day 1- Unda

----------


## Don David

Travancore Area Screens (Trackable)
Day 1- Unda 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Malabar and central area screens (Trackable)
> Day 1- Unda
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk





> Travancore Area Screens (Trackable)
> Day 1- Unda 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Both pics  are same Don

----------


## Phantom 369

> Unda trivandrum plex update ille??


Tvm plex seperate listil idu broi

----------


## Phantom 369

> Unda -Ariesplex Day 1 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Aries Plexil Night show Housefull ayrnallo

----------


## udaips

Hats off to the tracking team..  Outstanding Job... :Urgreat:

----------


## RACER

Splendid work Don bhai. You are the rocking star.

----------


## SHAMNAD S

*




 Originally Posted by Don David


Unda Kochi Multiplex Day 1



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Ee collection  kanakku vech pan cinemas il  last 2 showyum koodi  300 seat booked  (2 housefull 173+127)

Bakki ulla 3 show yum koodi  183 (39% mathram athum release day positive report)


*

----------


## perumal

> Unda Day 1 @carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Great work bro!! Keep going  :Ok: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 2 

Cochin Multi
Ashirwad cinemas
Carnival cinemas 
Ariesplex Tvm 


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Superb..
Bombardignous work Mr. Don David

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 9 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 9 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 9 - Kochi Cineplexes*

----------


## SHAMNAD S

*




 Originally Posted by Don David


Unda Day 2 

Cochin Multi
Ashirwad cinemas
Carnival cinemas 
Ariesplex Tvm 


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Day 2
Q Cinemas 
12:20 Pm show
Booking status 70% 
Collection 40,160

Status updated time 11 am

Day 2
Q Cinemas 
2:50 Pm show
Booking status 80% 
Collection 51100 

Status updated time 11:10 am

2:50 nte show 11:10 nu 80% booking...
2 night show housefull...
Enniitum ningalk 68% occupancy

Ravile 11:10 nu ulla details  anu...2 shoyum... 70% and 80% occupancy undayirunnu..aa samayath...pinneedum booking undayirunnu...
Night show 2 ennam housefull.... ennittum overall 68% varannam enkil bakkiyulla show 29% occupancy um...12:20 & 2:50 nulla show 11 manik shesham zero bookingum ayirikkanam*

----------


## Don David

> *
> 
> Day 2
> Q Cinemas 
> 12:20 Pm show
> Booking status 70% 
> Collection 40,160
> 
> Status updated time 11 am
> ...


Maashinu Q cinemasine kurich Valiya pidi illalley 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## david nainan

👏👏👏

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## david nainan

> *
> 
> Day 2
> Q Cinemas 
> 12:20 Pm show
> Booking status 70% 
> Collection 40,160
> 
> Status updated time 11 am
> ...


👏👏👏👏

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 2

Cochin Cineplex
Travancore Area 
Malabar/central area

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Maashinu Q cinemasine kurich Valiya pidi illalley 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


2 housefull show kalicha padam q cinemas il 68% occupancy varanam enkil ethu show anu low occupancy il kalichath

----------


## Don David

> 2 housefull show kalicha padam q cinemas il 68% occupancy varanam enkil ethu show anu low occupancy il kalichath


Q cinemas has blocked seats ,that will be open only half an hour before of the show time .Q cinemas ,certain times block seats of 30-50 for every shows .Hope u get me !!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Q cinemas has blocked seats ,that will be open only half an hour before of the show time .Q cinemas ,certain times block seats of 30-50 for every shows .Hope u get me !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Last 7 rows are blocked.... 95 % blocked seats are filled just before show started....

----------


## SHAMNAD S

*




 Originally Posted by Don David


Q cinemas has blocked seats ,that will be open only half an hour before of the show time .Q cinemas ,certain times block seats of 30-50 for every shows .Hope u get me !!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Ernakulath Ella show yum super booking nadakkumpol q cinemas mathram 68% occupancy....athum 2 Show housefull ayittum
🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏
*

----------


## shameenls

> Q cinemas has blocked seats ,that will be open only half an hour before of the show time .Q cinemas ,certain times block seats of 30-50 for every shows .Hope u get me !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Mistakes undo ennu onnu recheck cheythere bro.  Otherwise pls put screenshot for all these 6 shows to clear their doubts.

----------


## Don David

> Mistakes undo ennu onnu recheck cheythere bro.  Otherwise pls put screenshot for all these 6 shows to clear their doubts.


Q cinemas aayirikkum ettavum kooduthal recheck cheyyarulladh ...

So I am damn confident in that ...Q cinemas palappoyum Pani thannittund,adhukond thanne avare ICCU pariganana kodukkaarund ...

NB- kannur il Oru rate issue und ,adhu correct cheyth naale post cheyyaam !!! 

- Q cinemas naale blocked seats illa ennadhu aashwasakaramaanu ...!!!



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jun 16, 2019*

2nd week - Virus - 22 (24) **
1st week - Unda - 21
2nd week - Thamaasha - 8 (10)
8th week - Uyare - 3 (3, 8, 8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )
5th week - Ishq - 2 (5, 15, 12, 9)
2nd week - Children's Park - 2 (7)
2nd week  - Thottappan - 1 (6)
1st week - Ikkayude Shakadam - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - My Great Grandfather - 6
1st week - Mask - 1
7th week - Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha - 1 (3, 4, 6, 11, 13, 13)
8th week - Madhura Raja - 1 (1, 2, 2, 6, 9, 14, 16)
17th week - Kumbalangi Nights - 1 (1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 5, 10, 14, 17, 17, 16, 18, 17)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 60 films 


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @Don David kidu work.Hope it is a team work.Allaathe ithrayum centers oraal track cheyyuka ennu paranjaal it is near to impossible.. :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Don David

> Thanks @Don David kidu work.Hope it is a team work.Allaathe ithrayum centers oraal track cheyyuka ennu paranjaal it is near to impossible..


Orichiri Ahankarathode thanne parayattey - Ottaykkanu ithellam cheythadh !!!  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

> orichiri ahankarathode thanne parayattey - ottaykkanu ithellam cheythadh !!! 
> 
> Sent from my moto g (5s) plus using tapatalk


monster...😎

----------


## Mike

Thanks to @Don David ........

ingal puliyanu.............

----------


## vipi

*Kumbalangi Nights - Kochi Multi Final Collection


Total Run - 127 Days
Total Shows - 906
Total foot falls - 1,43,146
Total House full Shows - 188

Total Collection - 2.26Cr

Second Highest Grosser in Kochi multi without Cinepolis and Cinemax*

----------


## pnikhil007

> Orichiri Ahankarathode thanne parayattey - Ottaykkanu ithellam cheythadh !!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Orichiri Ahankarathode thanne parayattey - Ottaykkanu ithellam cheythadh !!! 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Uff  :Eek:   :salut: 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ballu

FBil FK edunna multiplex collectionte postinte thaazhe sthiram cheethavili annu ello ...esp Mammooty cinemakalude postinte thaazhe ....avvide varunna commentsil parayunathu Antony/Mlal paid page  annu enna  :Laughing:   ...Mammooty cinemakale manapoorvam degrade cheyuka annu enna reethyil kore comments kanditu undu ...

enthoru virodhabhasam .....Mam biased forum ennu paranjhu majority Mlal fans thetti poya oru forumine annu Mal biased annu ennu avvide parayunathu ....chila comments kanda teri parayan vendi maatram vannatha ennu thonum ...

----------


## Don David

UNDA DAY 3

COCHIN MULTI

COCHIN CINEPLEX

TVM ARIESPLEX 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

3>2>1..terrific..

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 10 - Kochi multiplexes*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 10 - Kochi Cineplexes*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 10 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## roshy

> FBil FK edunna multiplex collectionte postinte thaazhe sthiram cheethavili annu ello ...esp Mammooty cinemakalude postinte thaazhe ....avvide varunna commentsil parayunathu Antony/Mlal paid page  annu enna   ...Mammooty cinemakale manapoorvam degrade cheyuka annu enna reethyil kore comments kanditu undu ...
> 
> enthoru virodhabhasam .....Mam biased forum ennu paranjhu majority Mlal fans thetti poya oru forumine annu Mal biased annu ennu avvide parayunathu ....chila comments kanda teri parayan vendi maatram vannatha ennu thonum ...


innale ernakulam multi, q cinemas-il  unda collectionil error vannirunnu,athu pinneedu update cheythu
update cheyyunnathu munpulla postinaanu theri vili,nhaanum kandirunnu fb-il

----------


## ballu

> innale ernakulam multi, q cinemas-il  unda collectionil error vannirunnu,athu pinneedu update cheythu
> update cheyyunnathu munpulla postinaanu theri vili,nhaanum kandirunnu fb-il



ethu PVR etho show HF ayirunu athu thettu ayi koduthu ennu paranjha ...
ethinu munpum pala tavana kanditundu ...palapolum planned ayi vannu comment edunna pole thoniyitundu

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 3 

Ashirwad Cinemas 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 3 

Travancore Area 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Day 3 Unda Carnivals 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda day 3 
Malabar Area 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

@Don David  :Namichu:   :Namichu:   :Namichu: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

@Don David 
Super Work Macha 👍👍👍

----------


## shameenls

> Day 3 Unda Carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


ഇന്ന് tvm carnival total 20 show undayirunnu.  Mot red carpetil  6.30 nu oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 3).  Artech mallil 4.40 oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 6).  Pinne 5 greenfield 6 mot..  a total of 20 shows. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ഇന്ന് tvm carnival total 20 show undayirunnu.  Mot red carpetil  6.30 nu oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 3).  Artech mallil 4.40 oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 6).  Pinne 5 greenfield 6 mot..  a total of 20 shows. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Red carpet add cheythittund ...Arteck will look forward ...Ithokke add cheyyunna timil enne quote cheythirunnel useful ayene ..anyway thanks for info

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ഇന്ന് tvm carnival total 20 show undayirunnu.  Mot red carpetil  6.30 nu oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 3).  Artech mallil 4.40 oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 6).  Pinne 5 greenfield 6 mot..  a total of 20 shows. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


BTw mot 6 illa 5 olluu Oru extra morning show at 10.15 am schedule cheythirinnu ,but Aa screen il English movie play cheythu ...Lemme check with Artech 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> ഇന്ന് tvm carnival total 20 show undayirunnu.  Mot red carpetil  6.30 nu oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 3).  Artech mallil 4.40 oru show add cheythirunnu.  (Total 6).  Pinne 5 greenfield 6 mot..  a total of 20 shows. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info ...I got the status ...but u were late ...


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> FBil FK edunna multiplex collectionte postinte thaazhe sthiram cheethavili annu ello ...esp Mammooty cinemakalude postinte thaazhe ....avvide varunna commentsil parayunathu Antony/Mlal paid page  annu enna   ...Mammooty cinemakale manapoorvam degrade cheyuka annu enna reethyil kore comments kanditu undu ...
> 
> enthoru virodhabhasam .....Mam biased forum ennu paranjhu majority Mlal fans thetti poya oru forumine annu Mal biased annu ennu avvide parayunathu ....chila comments kanda teri parayan vendi maatram vannatha ennu thonum ...


ee theri parayunnavarmarkku kuthiyirunnu tracked fig kandu pidichu update idelllo fans ellam kanakku thanne oru alpam polum sahishnatha illa oral etra budhimutti anu track cheyunathennu chinthikathe chumma oru bandavumillathe theri vili okke over thanne....

----------


## Phantom 369

UNDA Tvm plex collection separate ayit postikkude ..?

----------


## roshy

> ee theri parayunnavarmarkku kuthiyirunnu tracked fig kandu pidichu update idelllo fans ellam kanakku thanne oru alpam polum sahishnatha illa oral etra budhimutti anu track cheyunathennu chinthikathe chumma oru bandavumillathe theri vili okke over thanne....


ഇപ്പോൾ fb ഇൽ ഫാൻസ്* ഒരു വെട്ടു കിളി ടൈപ്പ് ആയി മാറിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.കൂട്ട നശീകരണം

----------


## Don David

UNDA - DAY 4
KOCHI MULTI
KOCHI CINEPLEX
THRISSUR RAGAM 


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Virus Day 11



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

Good job guys

----------


## PRG

Bookmyshow websitil Collection details update cheyyunnundalle

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Pvr kootharakal ikka padathinte nalla theppu aanallo ennum.

Sunday polum 2n week movie virus inu aanu Kooduthal seats and show koduthathu. 

Main time show okke virus inu. 

Ippo thanne pvr il  1700 seat il oru day virus. Ennal 900 aduthu mathram aanu undakku koduthekkunnathu. 

Show timing, screen capacity ithokke ivide total collection badhikkum. Ikka padathinu wom vannittu ee gathi. Appo avg padam okke ivide engine odikkunnu ennu oohichoode

----------


## Kiran L

Look at Trivandrum Aries / Friday/Monday working days gave big screen for Unda. But Saturday Sunday -- Big Screen for other movies.   





> Pvr kootharakal ikka padathinte nalla theppu aanallo ennum.
> 
> Sunday polum 2n week movie virus inu aanu Kooduthal seats and show koduthathu. 
> 
> Main time show okke virus inu. 
> 
> Ippo thanne pvr il  1700 seat il oru day virus. Ennal 900 aduthu mathram aanu undakku koduthekkunnathu. 
> 
> Show timing, screen capacity ithokke ivide total collection badhikkum. Ikka padathinu wom vannittu ee gathi. Appo avg padam okke ivide engine odikkunnu ennu oohichoode

----------


## vipi

Unda Day 5 - Trivandrum plexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Unda Day 5 - Kochi Cineplexes



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Unda Day 5 - Thrissur Ragam



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Unda Day 5 - Kochi multi



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Unda Day 5 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


By Saturday or Sunday 50 lakhs cross cheyumennu expect cheyunnu.. lets see..

----------


## SachinMammookka

> By Saturday or Sunday 50 lakhs cross cheyumennu expect cheyunnu.. lets see..


Yup Saturday and Sunday show reduction Illel 50 cross cheyyum... final oru 1- 1.25 crores kaanumayirikkum

----------


## renjuus

PVR timing enganaanu Undayude??pinne weekdaysil tracked centers collection engane und @Don David

----------


## roshy

> PVR timing enganaanu Undayude??


atharinjittu venam randu ......post idaan :Zipit:

----------


## renjuus

> atharinjittu venam randu ......post idaan


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## roshy

> 


Ninghalu padam kandille?ikkayude nalla oru padam vannittu!
master piece okke first day kandathalle?

----------


## renjuus

> Ninghalu padam kandille?ikkayude nalla oru padam vannittu!
> master piece okke first day kandathalle?


Njaan paranjille alpm bc aanu.fkyil thanne vallapozhume varuu.last one month aayittu theateril poyi oru padavum kanditillaa  :Moodoff:

----------


## roshy

> Njaan paranjille alpm bc aanu.fkyil thanne vallapozhume varuu.last one month aayittu theateril poyi oru padavum kanditillaa


gana gandharvanum ajay vasudev movie-yum first day thanne kaananam

----------


## Don David

> PVR timing enganaanu Undayude??pinne weekdaysil tracked centers collection engane und @Don David


PVR il prime time il Gold il aanu show 

10 am ,3.40 pm ,9.45 pm in PVR 
Gold 2 pm ,7 pm and 10.15 pm 
Next weekend PVR il prime time show kittiyaal nalla collection varum..weekdays decent performance thanne aanu ...

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sachin

> Unda Day 5 - Kochi multi
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


expected more than this pvril hf shows onnum vanille entho ekm multi ikka movies athra acceptance varunilla may b ikka 2010 muthalulla movie selection akum karanam unda polulla kooduthal nalla padangal cheythal pathukke athokke thirichu varum hope mamankam will bring back all audience back to ikka movies.....

----------


## shameenls

> expected more than this pvril hf shows onnum vanille entho ekm multi ikka movies athra acceptance varunilla may b ikka 2010 muthalulla movie selection akum karanam unda polulla kooduthal nalla padangal cheythal pathukke athokke thirichu varum hope mamankam will bring back all audience back to ikka movies.....


രാവിലെ 10 മണിക്കും അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു 3.50 നും ഷോകൾ working ഡേയിൽ ആൾക്കാർ വരുന്ന 6-8 വരെ ഒരു ഷോയും ഇല്ല.  പിന്നെ പിറ്റേന്ന് ജോലി സ്കൂൾ ഒക്കെ ഉള്ളവർ അധികം prefer ചെയ്യാത്ത 10pm+ ന്റെ show.  പിന്നെങ്ങനെ collection കിട്ടാൻ ആണ്.  എന്നിട്ടും monday hf undayirunnu.  ഇന്നലെയും 10 ന്റെ show വളരെ കുറച്ചാണ് hf മിസ്സ്* ആയതു.  Least preferred multy qcinemasil 65+ ee working dayil und

----------


## renjuus

> PVR il prime time il Gold il aanu show 
> 
> 10 am ,3.40 pm ,9.45 pm in PVR 
> Gold 2 pm ,7 pm and 10.15 pm 
> Next weekend PVR il prime time show kittiyaal nalla collection varum..weekdays decent performance thanne aanu ...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Ok.travancore/malabar single screen tracking oru weekday idu.namukku oru trend kittumallo... :Yes3:

----------


## wayanadan

> Yup Saturday and Sunday show reduction Illel 50 cross cheyyum... final oru 1- 1.25 crores kaanumayirikkum


ഈ ഫ്രെഡേ ഏതെങ്കിലും പുതിയ റിലീസ് ഉണ്ടോ

----------


## SachinMammookka

> ഈ ഫ്രെഡേ ഏതെങ്കിലും പുതിയ റിലീസ് ഉണ്ടോ


And the Oscar goes to undu ennu thonnunnu, vere major release illa enna thonnunne... not sure

----------


## sachin

> രാവിലെ 10 മണിക്കും അത് കഴിഞ്ഞു 3.50 നും ഷോകൾ working ഡേയിൽ ആൾക്കാർ വരുന്ന 6-8 വരെ ഒരു ഷോയും ഇല്ല.  പിന്നെ പിറ്റേന്ന് ജോലി സ്കൂൾ ഒക്കെ ഉള്ളവർ അധികം prefer ചെയ്യാത്ത 10pm+ ന്റെ show.  പിന്നെങ്ങനെ collection കിട്ടാൻ ആണ്.  എന്നിട്ടും monday hf undayirunnu.  ഇന്നലെയും 10 ന്റെ show വളരെ കുറച്ചാണ് hf മിസ്സ്* ആയതു.  Least preferred multy qcinemasil 65+ ee working dayil und


Distributorsinte prob alle correct timeil shows set cheyuka ennu 10am show hf avendathalle nalla rating ulla movie ayathukondu i expected hf frm pvr irespective of timing....

----------


## sachin

> Ok.travancore/malabar single screen tracking oru weekday idu.namukku oru trend kittumallo...


Modante cycle odikkal move kollam  :Laughing:

----------


## udaips

> And the Oscar goes to undu ennu thonnunnu, vere major release illa enna thonnunne... not sure


Kakshi Amminipilla undennu thonnunnu

----------


## R1

Oscar tovino movie alle?

----------


## vipi

> Kakshi Amminipilla undennu thonnunnu


Ath postpone cheythu...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Kochi multi day  6

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Modante cycle odikkal move kollam


Ennittum ittillaa. :Biggrin:

----------


## Kannadi

Yesterday updates vannillallooo

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 15
*

----------


## bellari

> Yesterday updates vannillallooo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Innale collection onnum illayirunnu..

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 8*

----------


## vipi

*and The OSCAR goes to - Day 1*

----------


## Kannan Mahesh

> *Unda - Day 8*


Pvr gold is correct? Pl. Recheck

----------


## Don David

> Pvr gold is correct? Pl. Recheck


Pls check morning show status and evening shows status !!! :Ok:

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> *Unda - Day 8*


Friday collection is less than Wednesday aanello.. day time nalle idivu vannu. Weekend catch up cheyumennu pratheekshikunnu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Friday collection is less than Wednesday aanello.. day time nalle idivu vannu. Weekend catch up cheyumennu pratheekshikunnu..


Q cinemas il aanennu thonnunnu nalla drop..avide 2 night shows are in smaller screen and day time shows are in bigger screen. So Friday night varunna advantage athra kittiyilla..innum naleyum better aavum for sure..

----------


## renjuus

Unda tvm carnival onnum kaanunnillallo and also first 3 days kure single screens ittu athum ippo varunnilla. @Don David

----------


## The wrong one

> Unda tvm carnival onnum kaanunnillallo and also first 3 days kure single screens ittu athum ippo varunnilla. @Don David


Weekend il idumayirikkum

Sent from my vivo 1820 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*uyare  ethra show undu ?/*

----------


## Baazigar

Title is still Kochi multiplex collections?

----------


## Antonio

> Unda tvm carnival onnum kaanunnillallo and also first 3 days kure single screens ittu athum ippo varunnilla. @Don David


Pulleede kattem padom madangikkanum
Ethra screens und

----------


## Don David

Unda Tvm Plexes

Day 9 
:Ok:

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda @Kochi Multi 

Day 9 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 16 - kochi Cineplexes 

Crossed 50 Lakhs !!
*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 16 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 16 - kochi multi*

----------


## renjuus

> Pulleede kattem padom madangikkanum
> Ethra screens und


Athe.athaanu njaan ottakkaano cheythathennu chodichathu.innu veruthe pkd aroma nokkaan shremichiittu thanne boreadichu nirthi.appozhaanu ithrayum screens  :Ho:

----------


## vipi

and the OSCAR goes to - Day 2



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

Kore ennam Fbyil fk edunna multi collectionnte thazhe theetha vili aanallo .
Ikkante movieyude collection edumbo aanu kooduthalum  .Antonyude cash vaagi ikkante movie collection kurach kaanikunnu ennoke aanu comet. Ooro dhuradhagal..
Ee tracking oke ethra budhumutti aanu cheyunnath ennu valla vivaravum undo evitakalk ..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Unda @Kochi Multi 
> 
> Day 9 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


*naale 50 L ...............*

----------


## Don David

Cochin multi Unda Oru correction und ..rate difference ...naale update cheythidaam 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jun 23, 2019*

2nd week - Unda - 21 (21) **
1st week - And The Oscar Goes To - 19
3rd week - Virus - 15 (22, 24)
3rd week - Thamaasha - 10 (8, 10)
6th week - Ishq - 2 (2, 5, 15, 12, 9)
1st week - Naan Petta Makan - 2
1st week - Vakathirivu - 2
9th week - Uyare - 1 (3, 3, 8, 8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )
3rd week - Children's Park - 1 (2, 7)

*Run terminated last week*

2nd week  - Thottappan - 1 (6)
1st week - Ikkayude Shakadam - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 62 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Aromal1095

q cinemasil HF shows miss aayennokke paranju ikka fans bhayangara post aanallo FK kkethire !  :Zipit:

----------


## rinshad

Tracking ne kurich arivillathavar ann anagneyokke parayunath, pinne qcinemasil innathe 8 and 10 pm booking kanda manasilakum 5 rows blocked ann

----------


## Don David

Uyare Day 59 @cochin Multi

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 10 

Carnival Cinemas 

1 crore 
 :Clap: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Tvm Plexes Day 10 
 :Good: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 10 @ Kochi Multi 

Crossed 50 Lakhs 
 :Band: 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*and the Oscar goes to - Day 3*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 17 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 17 - Kochi Cineplexes*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 17 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 10 @ Thrissur Ragam 
:Ok:

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 10 @ Kochi Cineplex 
:Ok:

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 10 @ Ashirwad Cinemas 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> *Virus Day 17 - Kochi multi*


*kochi double strong*

----------


## vipi

*.............................................*

----------


## endcredit

> *and the OSCAR goes to - Day 4*


PVR Mistake... Today low rate ticket aanu .....

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Unda & Virus??

----------


## Don David

> PVR Mistake... Today low rate ticket aanu .....


It was a technical error ...!!!will update !!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Oscar Day 4 
Corrected figure !!!

It was a mistake of incremented rate added for one show !! 



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Unda & Virus??


Unda -2.31 L
Virus -1.33 L

Kochi multi 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Unda -2.31 L
> Virus -1.33 L
> 
> Kochi multi 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Down aayello.. Sunday aakumbol 70 kadakkumennu pratheekshikunnu..

----------


## wayanadan

*kabir singh ivide releas aayille*

----------


## bellari

> Unda -2.31 L
> Virus -1.33 L
> 
> Kochi multi 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Watsapp il va

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *kabir singh ivide releas aayille*


aayallo..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*and the OSCAR goes to - Day 5*

----------


## shameenls

Unda virus ?

----------


## wayanadan

> Unda -2.31 L
> Virus -1.33 L
> 
> Kochi multi 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


മൾട്ടിയിലെ നാൻ പെറ്റ മകന്റെ ഷോ ടൈം പറയുമോ

----------


## KingsMen

Second week il, multi yil show illa... 

First week aake 2 show ye ullu...PVR Lulu yil 10:20 AM and 7:20 PM aayirunnu enna orma




> മൾട്ടിയിലെ നാൻ പെറ്റ മകന്റെ ഷോ ടൈം പറയുമോ

----------


## renjuus

Unda why no update

----------


## ajayrathnam

*pls update *

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 1*

----------


## vipi

*Kakshi Amminipilla - Day 1*

----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 22*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 15*

----------


## wayanadan

ഉണ്ട 1 cr അടിക്കില്ല

----------


## wayanadan

> *Virus - Day 22*


വൺ cR മുഷ്ഖിലാണല്ലോ

----------


## jayan143

> വൺ cR മുഷ്ഖിലാണല്ലോ


തട്ടിമുട്ടി അടിക്കും

----------


## vipi

> തട്ടിമുട്ടി അടിക്കും


Paadaanu...

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @vipi and tracking team

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 2*

----------


## vipi

*Kakshi Amminipilla-  Day 2*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 23 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Virus Day 23 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 16 Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 16 Trivandrum plexes 
*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jun 30, 2019*

1st week - Luca - 17
1st week - Kakshi Amminippilla - 15
3rd week - Unda - 10 (21, 21) **
2nd week - And The Oscar Goes To - 8 (19)
4th week - Thamaasha - 5 (10, 8, 10)
4th week - Virus - 5 (15, 22, 24)
10th week - Uyare - 1 (1, 3, 3, 8, 8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )
7th week - Ishq - 1 (2, 2, 5, 15, 12, 9)
4th week - Children's Park - 1 (1, 2, 7)
1st week - Gramavasees - 1
1st week - Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Naan Petta Makan - 2
1st week - Vakathirivu - 2

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 64 films 

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## renjuus

Heavy BMS ratiing undaayittum Virus and Unda prateekshicha perfo illa multies. :Hmmm:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Heavy BMS ratiing undaayittum Virus and Unda prateekshicha perfo illa multies.


reviews mathram nallathayath kond karyamilla.. wom koodi athupole aavanam..athilla..  :Sad: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

> Heavy BMS ratiing undaayittum Virus and Unda prateekshicha perfo illa multies.


Off Season alle bhai? Virusinu Hypum Undakkum Star value kond ethrayum kitti. Ath thanne valya karyam.

----------


## endcredit

ticket rate um oru reason aanu...Lucifer timil okke PVR full week same rate ayirunnu.... due to vacation. ...ippo week days ticket rate valare kuravaanu.. mathramalla Q cinemasinte highest rate ulla seatum ippo kuravanu..

----------


## rinshad

> Heavy BMS ratiing undaayittum Virus and Unda prateekshicha perfo illa multies.


Off season ayath kondavum unda okke sure ayitt 1cr adikenda movie ayirunnu still long run kittuvayirikkum  pinne oro weekilum ingane movies padach vitta munmbulla movies down akum allel pinne oru valya movie with excellent reviews varannam, next week 18am padikk good review vannal multiesil oru chalanam indakum karuthunnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Heavy BMS ratiing undaayittum Virus and Unda prateekshicha perfo illa multies.


athalle ningal pratheekshichathum .... !!!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> athalle ningal pratheekshichathum .... !!!!


samshayam undo..  :Grin:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## roshy

> athalle ningal pratheekshichathum .... !!!!


വൈറസും ഇതിൽ  പെട്ടത് കൊണ്ട് പുള്ളിക്ക് ഡയറക്റ്റ് അത് പറയാൻ പറ്റുന്നില്ല  :Read:

----------


## roshy

> ticket rate um oru reason aanu...Lucifer timil okke PVR full week same rate ayirunnu.... due to vacation. ...ippo week days ticket rate valare kuravaanu.. mathramalla Q cinemasinte highest rate ulla seatum ippo kuravanu..


ഇപ്പോൾ റേറ്റ് difference എത്ര ആണ് ?

----------


## vipi

*Uyare - Day 66*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 3*

----------


## vipi

*Kakshi Amminipilla - Day 3*

----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 24 Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 24 Trivandrum plexes 

Crossed 30 Lakhs in Ariesplex !!*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 17 Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 17 Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 17 Carnival theatres*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 4
*

----------


## vipi

*Kakshi Amminipilla - Day 4*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 5*

----------


## wayanadan

*18th padi vannaale onnu ushaarakoo*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 6*

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 20*

----------


## vipi

*Virus - Day 27*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Virus - Day 27*


*1 CR -nu sadhyathayillalle*

----------


## jayan143

> *1 CR -nu sadhyathayillalle*


Ee week shows undenkil Final 1 Crore adikum

----------


## vipi

> *1 CR -nu sadhyathayillalle*


Max 97-98 il nilkkum...

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks for the updates*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 1 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 1 - kochi multi
*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 8*

----------


## wayanadan

18 am പടി തുടക്കം കുഴപ്പമില്ല

----------


## jayan143

> 18 am പടി തുടക്കം കുഴപ്പമില്ല


Enthu thudakkam? 64% pora.

----------


## Don David

> Enthu thudakkam? 64% pora.


Oru eecha kunhu polum ariyatha ee cinema ikkayude oru first look vech maathram aanu ithu nediyath ennorkkanam...

All Kerala good opening thanne aanu !!! Naale and Sunday will have more of huge collection  for this !!! 



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Enthu thudakkam? 64% pora.


*ee padamoru ikka padam alla*

----------


## manoroogi

> Oru eecha kunhu polum ariyatha ee cinema ikkayude oru first look vech maathram aanu ithu nediyath ennorkkanam...
> 
> All Kerala good opening thanne aanu !!! Naale and Sunday will have more of huge collection  for this !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


yup......ingane oru padam polum arinjathu pulliyude peril aanu.....wom vechu  naale thottu full shows koodum......

----------


## Don David

Shubharathri Day 1 @Cochin Multi 

:Ok:

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda day 23 @Kochi multi 


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

18aam Padi Day 2 @Kochi multi 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LUCA Day 9 @Kochi multi

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

18aam padi Day 2 @Tvm Plexes 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ശുഭരാത്രി പോരല്ലോ

----------


## renjuus

> ശുഭരാത്രി പോരല്ലോ


athu dileep film allaathathu kondaayirikkum... :Yes3:

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jul 7, 2019*

1st week - Shubharathri - 16
1st week - 18am Padi - 15
2nd week - Luca - 14 (17) **
2nd week - Kakshi Amminippilla - 7 (15)
4th week - Unda - 5 (10, 21, 21)
1st week - Evide - 3
5th week - Thamaasha - 2 (5, 10, 8, 10)
11th week - Uyare - 1 (1, 1, 3, 3, 8, 8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )
5th week - Virus - 1 (5, 15, 22, 24)
3rd week - And The Oscar Goes To - 1 (8, 19)

*Run terminated last week*

7th week - Ishq - 1 (2, 2, 5, 15, 12, 9)
4th week - Children's Park - 1 (1, 2, 7)
1st week - Gramavasees - 1
1st week - Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 68 films 

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> athu dileep film allaathathu kondaayirikkum...


*appo dileep film alle ...*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *appo dileep film alle ...*


dileep extended cameo..15mins only..siddique aanu hero..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> dileep extended cameo..15mins only..siddique aanu hero..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


*arinjilla .....*

----------


## Don David

Uyare Day 73 
Kochi multi

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Virus Day 31 @Kochi Multi 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Shubharathri Day 2 @ Kochi Multi

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Luca Day 10 @ Kochi Multi

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Unda Day 24 @Kochi Multi

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

18aam Padi Day 3 @Cochin and Tvm Plexes 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

കൊച്ചി മൾട്ടിയിൽ 50 l ന് മുകളിൽ പോകില്ല

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks for the updates .*  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## vipi

*Shubharathri - Day 3*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 4 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*18am padi - Day 4 Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 11*

----------


## mkd

> *Shubharathri - Day 3*


👎👎😥

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

Thanks for the updates 👍

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ശോകമൂകം.....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Theerumanam aayallo  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 5 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 5 - Trivandrum plexes
*

----------


## vipi

*Unda Day 26 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Luca Day 12 - Kochi multi*

----------


## anupkerb1

Uyare & Virus collection edayi

----------


## vipi

> Uyare & Virus collection edayi


Uyare 1.10 Cr n Virus 95 Lakhs

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abu Zahra

i think cricket world cup is the reason for the poor performances of all the movies

----------


## KingsMen

Cricket worldcup is a only when India plays. People are shying away from cinema halls because most of the movies now playing in cinemas couldnt fiind appreciation from the audience. 




> i think cricket world cup is the reason for the poor performances of all the movies

----------


## vipi

*18am padi Day 6 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*18am padi Day 6 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Luca Day 13 - Kochi multi
*

----------


## rinshad

Luca nne kaalum mosham anallo 18am padi, budget okke vech nokkiya sharikkum disater or flop ayirikkum

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks vipi*

----------


## vipi

*Uyare Final Collection - Kochi multi

Total Run - 77 Days
Total Shows - 480
Total Viewers - 68,829

Total Collection - 1.10 Cr

*THIRD HIGHEST GROSSER IN KOCHI MULTI IN 2019 SO FAR...

----------


## vipi

*Virus Final Collection - Kochi multi

Total run - 35 Days
Total Shows - 468
Total Viewers - 61.022

Total Collection - 95.52 Lakhs*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 7 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 7 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Luca Day 14 - Kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam Paranja Viswasikkuo ?? - Day 1*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 15*

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam paranja viswasikkuvo ?? - Day 2*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 9 - kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 9 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 16*

----------


## mkd

> *Luca - Day 16*


👍👍👍 kuzhapam ellathe poovunnundallo👌

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jul 14, 2019*

1st week - Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo - 15
2nd week - 18am Padi - 13 (15) **
3rd week - Luca - 12 (14, 17)
1st week - Maarconi Mathaai - 11
2nd week - Shubharathri - 7 (16)
6th week - Thamaasha - 2 (2, 5, 10, 8, 10)
3rd week - Kakshi Amminippilla - 2 (7, 15)
5th week - Unda - 1 (5, 10, 21, 21)
4th week - And The Oscar Goes To - 1 (1, 8, 19)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Evide - 3
5th week - Virus - 1 (5, 15, 22, 24)
11th week - Uyare - 1 (1, 1, 3, 3, 8, 8, 10, 13, 12, 8 )

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Virus.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler, Thottappan.

All weeks less than 3 shows per day - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 71 films 

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## sethuramaiyer

>  kuzhapam ellathe poovunnundallo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tovino seems to have a good multiplex market value..

----------


## PaNcho

Far from home nalla collection undallo

10 days 45.82 lakhs

----------


## endcredit

Malayalam allatha film ivide trackunnille ??

----------


## endcredit

Luca Q cinemasil 2 extra shows undayirunnu...

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 31*

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam paranja viswasikkuvo ?? - Day 3*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 17*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 10 - kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 10 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks for the updates *  :Thnku:

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam paranja viswasikkuvo ??? - Day 4*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 18*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 11 - kochi multi*

----------


## vipi

*18 am padi Day 11 - Trivandrum plexes*

----------


## wayanadan

*dayaneeeyam .....*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 19
*

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam paranja viswasikkuvo ?? - Day 5*

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam paranja viswasikkuvo ?? - Day 6*

----------


## wayanadan

*18-am padi vitto ??*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Unda............ PVRil ippozum odunnudo?

----------


## vipi

> Unda............ PVRil ippozum odunnudo?


yes...1 show

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ok Thanks...........




> yes...1 show

----------


## vipi

*Unda - Day 35

Completed 5 weeks and 400 shows !!*

----------


## vipi

*Sathyam paranja viswasikkuvo ?? - Day 7*

----------


## vipi

*Luca - Day 21*

----------


## shakeer

2 days no multi updates is it due to  less occupancy or any other issue

----------


## Derick Abraham

> 2 days no multi updates is it due to  less occupancy or any other issue


Updates idaan mathram onnum kanillayirikkum .Theatres okke vaccant aanu almost everywhere and for every film .

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Unda ippozum undo Mulityil? I mean in PVR 1 show entho undayirunnille?

----------


## rinshad

> Unda ippozum undo Mulityil? I mean in PVR 1 show entho undayirunnille?


Haa pvr 1 show, yesterday 18 tickets hf miss

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yeh,
Unda thereadil kandu.........




> Haa pvr 1 show, yesterday 18 tickets hf miss

----------


## firecrown

Q cinemas closed aano?...2-3 days aayittu avarude timings illa bmsil

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Haa pvr 1 show, yesterday 18 tickets hf miss


Total etra aai? 80 lakhs kadakkan scope ondo?

----------


## wayanadan

> Total etra aai? 80 lakhs kadakkan scope ondo?


*sadhyathayilla 77L thanne thottilla*

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jul 21, 2019*

2nd week - Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo - 12 (15) **
1st week - Sachin - 9
1st week - Janamaithri     - 9
4th week - Luca - 7 (12, 14, 17)
3rd week - 18am Padi - 3 (13, 15)
7th week - Thamaasha - 2 (2, 2, 5, 10, 8, 10)
1st week - Shibu - 2
6th week - Unda - 1 (1, 5, 10, 21, 21)
5th week - And The Oscar Goes To - 1 (1, 1, 8, 19)
4th week - Kakshi Amminippilla - 1 (2, 7, 15)
3rd week - Shubharathri - 1 (7, 16)
2nd week - Maarconi Mathaai - 1 (11)
1st week - A for Apple - 1

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Virus.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam,.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 71 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## firecrown

q cinemas schedule inna kittiye...that's why late post

----------


## renjuus

Thanneer mathan decent collection varumallo multiesil.track cheyyunnilleee....

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Jul 28, 2019*

1st week - Thanneermathan Dinangal     - 16
5th week - Luca - 7 (7, 12, 14, 17) **
3rd week - Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo - 7 (12, 15)
2nd week - Janamaithri - 4 (9)
8th week - Thamaasha - 2 (2, 2, 2, 5, 10, 8, 10)
4th week - 18am Padi - 2 (3, 13, 15)
2nd week - Sachin - 2 (9)
7th week - Unda - 1 (1, 1, 5, 10, 21, 21)
4th week - Shubharathri - 1 (1, 7, 16)
2nd week - Shibu - 1 (2)
1st week - Mafi Dona - 1
1st week - Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty - 1

*Run terminated last week*

5th week - And The Oscar Goes To - 1 (1, 1, 8, 19)
4th week - Kakshi Amminippilla - 1 (2, 7, 15)
2nd week - Maarconi Mathaai - 1 (11)
1st week - A for Apple - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Virus.
3 weeks - Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 75 films 


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 11, 2019*

3rd  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 18 (16, 16) **
1st week - Ambili - 16
1st week - Kalki - 16
2nd week - Margamkali - 2 (8 )
7th week - Luca - 1 (3, 7, 7, 12, 14, 17)
5th week - Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo - 1 (3, 7, 12, 15)

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Ormayil Oru Shishiram - 5
1st week - Fancy Dress     - 4
5th week - 18am Padi - 2 (2, 3, 13, 15)
3rd week - Sachin - 1 (2, 9)
3rd week - Shibu - 1 (1, 2)
2nd week - Mafi Dona - 1 (1)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 86 films 


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## ashik

Onnintem collection kanikkunnillallo

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 18, 2019*

4th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 18 (18, 16, 16) **
2nd week - Ambili - 15 (16)
2nd week - Kalki - 10 (16)
8th week - Luca - 1 (1, 3, 7, 7, 12, 14, 17)
6th week - Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo - 1 (1, 3, 7, 12, 15)
3rd week - Margamkali - 1 (2, 8 )
1st week - Rameshan Oru Peralla - 1

*Run terminated last week*

None

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 86 films 


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## shakeer

No collection is tracking ,Better close this thread or new members track the multies collection

----------


## jeeva

Fanship thalaku pidichavar illatha collection paranju tracking vare nirthicho,,,

----------


## Derick Abraham

Sad that no updates on kochi multiplex and others .FK prestige Thread aayirinnu 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

Ennathekku punararambhikkum thread

----------


## Derick Abraham

PorinjuMariyamJose Day 1 
Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Pattabhiraman Day 1 
Cochin Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Coxhin Cineplex Porinju Day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Tvm plexes 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @Derick Abraham  Thaangal aano track cheyyunnathu..Thank you very much..Pics idumbol ettevum side row purathu pokunnu..athu koode shredikku... :Thnku:

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Thanks @Derick Abraham  Thaangal aano track cheyyunnathu..Thank you very much..Pics idumbol ettevum side row purathu pokunnu..athu koode shredikku...


Nhan onnumalla Fk yude fb pagil varunnadh ivide ittenne olloo.Aaranu track cheyyunnadh ennariyilla .Athokke modsinod chodhich nokkanam 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Day 2 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ukcr

Thanneer mathan days 1.24cr in 29 days..great achievement..

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Aug 25, 2019*

1st week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 17
5th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 13 (18, 18, 16, 16) **
3rd week - Ambili - 10 (15, 16)
1st week - Pattabhiraman - 8
1st week - Muhabathin Kunjabdulla - 5
1st week - Kumbarees - 4
3rd week - Kalki - 1 (10, 16)
1st week - Rameshan Oru Peralla - 1

*Run terminated last week*

8th week - Luca - 1 (1, 3, 7, 7, 12, 14, 17)
6th week - Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo - 1 (1, 3, 7, 12, 15)
3rd week - Margamkali - 1 (2, 8 )

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Luca, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Margamkali, Mr & Ms Rowdy, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 89 films 

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

*thanxx dericccc*

----------


## Derick Abraham

Day 2 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

> *thanxx dericccc*


Machane nhan FK yude FB pagilulladh ivide ittenne olloo.Trackinginte ABCD ariyathilla 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Pattabhiraman cochi day 3 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Porinju cochi multi day 3 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Porinju Tvm plex D3

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*TVM poralloo*

----------


## Derick Abraham

Kochi singles Day 3

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Tvm plexes day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

Porinju kochi day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks for the updates .*

----------


## wayanadan

*multiyil PMJ pratheeksha venda 
30-nu ulla screen muzhuvanum saaho kondu pokum*

----------


## KingsMen

Angane onnum illa... excluding Q Cinemas, 14 shows undu... Q Cinemas il schedule update aayittilla...




> *multiyil PMJ pratheeksha venda 
> 30-nu ulla screen muzhuvanum saaho kondu pokum*

----------


## Phantom 369

Saaho 1st Day Collection..?

----------


## wayanadan

> Angane onnum illa... excluding Q Cinemas, 14 shows undu... Q Cinemas il schedule update aayittilla...


*total ethra show undu*_​_

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 1, 2019*

2nd week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 16 (17) **
6th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 9 (13, 18, 18, 16, 16)
4th week - Ambili - 7 (10, 15, 16)
2nd week - Pattabhiraman - 5 (8 )
1st week - Isakkinte Ithihasam - 2
3rd week - Kalki - 1 (10, 16)
1st week - Aniyankunjum Thannalayathu - 1
1st week - Poovalliyum Kunjadum - 1

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Muhabathin Kunjabdulla - 5
1st week - Kumbarees - 4
1st week - Rameshan Oru Peralla - 1

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Luca, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kumbarees, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Margamkali, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Muhabathin Kunjabdulla, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Rameshan Oru Peralla, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 92 films 


** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

> *Show Count on Sunday, Sep 1, 2019*
> 
> 2nd week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 16 (17) **
> 6th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 9 (13, 18, 18, 16, 16)
> 4th week - Ambili - 7 (10, 15, 16)
> 2nd week - Pattabhiraman - 5 (8 )
> 1st week - Isakkinte Ithihasam - 2
> 3rd week - Kalki - 1 (10, 16)
> 1st week - Aniyankunjum Thannalayathu - 1
> 1st week - Poovalliyum Kunjadum - 1


*saaho ????????????????*

----------


## firecrown

> *saaho ????????????????*


dubbed movies not allowed

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *saaho ????????????????*


Some 20 shows with all 4 versions.

----------


## endcredit

33 shows und bro



> Some 20 shows with all 4 versions.

----------


## cinelover

Onam releases track cheyyunnille

----------


## wayanadan

*LAD evideeeeeee*

----------


## Derick Abraham

Lad day 1 cochin multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Day 1 @Kochi Cineplex @Tvm Ariesplex and @carnivals 

Decent Start on a working Day !!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*multi*

----------


## Don David

Kochi multi Day 1 
Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## shameenls

> Kochi multi Day 1 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Occuppancy wrong aanu.  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Finals Day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Love Action Drama Day 2 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Brothers Day  - Day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mistakes undel parayanam ....less time more work aanu ippo .So cheriya cheriya mistakes okke kshamikka !!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*shokamaanallo ...*

----------


## sachin

Ittimani ekm multi 89% occupancy undo??

----------


## King Amal

> Ittimani ekm multi 89% occupancy undo??


No.. 78%

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tissot

> No.. 78%
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total occupancy il vanna cheriyoru mistake ann. 78-79 ann. Don david ith kannumbo ready aakkum

----------


## King Amal

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ith wrong aanenna paranje.. Calculation mistake

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 8, 2019*

1st week - Ittimaani - 20
1st week - Love Action Drama - 18
1st week - Brothers Day - 17
1st week - Finals - 10
7th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 5 (9, 13, 18, 18, 16, 16) **
3rd week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 5 (16, 17)
5th week - Ambili - 2 (7, 10, 15, 16)
3rd week - Pattabhiraman - 1 (5, 8 )

*Run terminated last week*

1st week - Isakkinte Ithihasam - 2
1st week - Aniyankunjum Thannalayathu - 1
1st week - Poovalliyum Kunjadum - 1
3rd week - Kalki - 1 (10, 16)

*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Luca, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kalki, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kumbarees, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Margamkali, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Muhabathin Kunjabdulla, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Aniyankunjum Thannalayathu, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Isakkinte Ithihasam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Poovalliyum Kunjadum, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Rameshan Oru Peralla, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 96 films 

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## wayanadan

:Footy:  ..................

----------


## Dr Roy

saturday ille?

----------


## Don David

Finals Day 3 Kochi Multi !!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Itti Kochi Cineplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Carnivals 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Brothers Day Carnivals 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> LAD Carnivals 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ittymani undo ?

----------


## Don David

Brothers Day Aries plex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Ariesplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Itty Ariesplex Day 3

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Itty Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAd And Brothers Day Kochi multi and Cineplex along with Itty Carnivals will update by late morning ....



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Bhasker

> Itti Kochi Cineplex 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


There is a mistake
Pan Cinemas Arakunnam
Total Seat - 516
Booked Seat - 517
Percentage -100.19%

----------


## Don David

> There is a mistake
> Pan Cinemas Arakunnam
> Total Seat - 516
> Booked Seat - 517
> Percentage -100.19%


Will sort it 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Carnivals day 3 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## endcredit

Ith Vare vannilla



> LAd And Brothers Day Kochi multi and Cineplex along with Itty Carnivals will update by late morning ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Roy

> Ittymani Carnivals day 3 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 :Bossman:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Finals Day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Day 5 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Brothers Day  - Day 4

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Brothers Day  - Day 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


BD cochin multi & carnivals collection angottum ingottum aayitu maari enn thonunu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Carnivals 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Porinju 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> BD cochin multi & carnivals collection angottum ingottum aayitu maari enn thonunu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Done

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Ittymani N LAD inchodu inch porattam in alla tracking centres...LAD has the advantage of just one day before collection only...
By the way, ee season IL polum 50 percent thikayatha Ariesplex enganeyaa nadathikkondu ponath....rate kurachillel poottikkettendi varumalloo

----------


## Don David

> Ittymani N LAD inchodu inch porattam in alla tracking centres...LAD has the advantage of just one day before collection only...
> By the way, ee season IL polum 50 percent thikayatha Ariesplex enganeyaa nadathikkondu ponath....rate kurachillel poottikkettendi varumalloo


Ittymani had bigger screens comparing Lad 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya Stark

LAD Day-5 carnival

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## abhimallu

LAD 🥰🥰  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## chandru

so LAD is ahead....

----------


## renjuus

Dear Members,Ningalkku trackingil thettu kandaal choondikaanikkaam.Thettu enthaayalum chilayidangalil pattum..athu namukku sort cheyyaam.pakshe athine parihasikkuka,track cheytha membere insult cheyyuka thudangiya kaaryangal avoid cheyyuka.If it is repeated,strict action will follow.
 @Don David thnak you very much for your updates

----------


## Don David

Movies at Kochi Multiplex 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Movies at Cochin Cineplexes 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Movies at TVM Ariesplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Movies at Kerala Carnivals 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

LAD  :Band: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

> Dear Members,Ningalkku trackingil thettu kandaal choondikaanikkaam.Thettu enthaayalum chilayidangalil pattum..athu namukku sort cheyyaam.pakshe athine parihasikkuka,track cheytha membere insult cheyyuka thudangiya kaaryangal avoid cheyyuka.If it is repeated,strict action will follow.
>  @Don David thnak you very much for your updates


Cool... 
Only thanks..? Share some profit margins to tracker's...

----------


## Don David

Kochi multiplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TVM Ariesplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Mistakes are welcome will sort it ...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Thiruvonam day carnival collection pls

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Thiruvonam day carnival collection pls
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Will update soon ...very soon !!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

മൾട്ടിയിൽ ഓണം ഫിലിം ഒന്ന് പോലും 1 cr അടിക്കില്ല

----------


## Don David

Kerala Carnivals

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

Multies updates ile? Carnivals??

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kumarettan

Waiting for new updates..

----------


## Joe27

Multi and carnivals updates ille?

----------


## Dr Roy

randu filminum ettavom kuuduthal collectn varan chance innaleyanu.updates undo?

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Updates

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

Carnivals 1cr cross aayo itty and lad?

----------


## Don David

Kerala carnivals Update 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Kerala carnivals Update 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ittymani poliii

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplex Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

> Kochi Cineplex Updates 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thank you Don and other tracker's.
Cheers!!

LAD all the way in cineplex.!!
Soon will take control in multi and carnival.

----------


## Don David

Ariesplex Update 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

LAD  :Band:   :Band: 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Thank you Don and other tracker's.
> Cheers!!
> 
> LAD all the way in cineplex.!!
> Soon will take control in multi and carnival.


Lead only in cineplex.....athum oru day munne irangiyitum...carnivals 6 laks difference,ariesplex 10 laks difference  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Joe27

> Ariesplex Update 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


10 laks lead  :Clap:   :Clap:  ittychan poli  :Clap:

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Updates 
13-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplex Updates 

13-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TVM ariesplex Updates 

13-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnival Updates 

14-09-2019


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Lead only in cineplex.....athum oru day munne irangiyitum...carnivals 6 laks difference,ariesplex 10 laks difference


Cineplex ellam thanne Big seaters aanu  Lad ...so collection kooduthal Lad inu ....And at the same time Bakki ullidathellam big screens Itty aanu so avade okke collectionum kooduthal ...but from today aries oyich baakki idath okke LAD big screens il keri almost screens ....that reflected the collections in LAD today ..the same will happens for the next days !!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Carnival Updates 
> 
> 14-09-2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


So LAD getting lead now!! 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Tracked figures Crossed 5 cr excluding Inox,Ashirwaad Cinemas  and Calicut singles .

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> So LAD getting lead now!! 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


LAD got Bigger screens from today in carnivals  ...!!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

> Kochi Multiplex Updates 
> 13-09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ittymaani Q cinemas 4 shows undayirunnu 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ittymaani Q cinemas 4 shows undayirunnu 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank You ..will sort it !! 
3.30 Pm aano ?? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## mkd

> Thank You ..will sort it !! 
> 3.30 Pm aano ?? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ys 👍

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Ys 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ok Will add it !!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Ittymani Tracked figures Crossed 5 cr excluding Inox,Ashirwaad Cinemas  and *Calicut singles* .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


*idaamo ??///*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Carnival Updates 
> 
> 14-09-2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> Kochi Cineplex Updates 
> 
> 13-09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> Kochi Multiplex Updates 
> 13-09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Lad  :Band:   :Band:   :Clap: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inspector Balram

Aries ozich last full Lad nu kittum . 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inspector Balram

Ittymani - New (200 seats), Padmanabha ( 442 seats), Lenin (166 seats)

LAD - 
Kalabhavan (410 seats (2 shows), 
 Visakh (500+ seats), 
kripa (325 seats), 
New 1 (525 seats), 
new 3 (170 seats ), 
Devipriya (196 seats)

Ittymani - Around 810 seats/show

Lad  NS and Matinee - 1416 seats / show

Lad FS and SS - 1826 seats /show

An important point to consider when we compare lad and itty in TVM Aries. lad is playing around 75% extra shows than Ittymani in TVM singles during morning shows and around 120 % extra shows than Ittymani during night shows.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Ittymani Tracked figures Crossed 5 cr excluding Inox,Ashirwaad Cinemas  and Calicut singles .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 @sachin .......

----------


## Malayali

> Ittymani Tracked figures Crossed 5 cr excluding Inox,Ashirwaad Cinemas  and Calicut singles .
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Aries 26
Carnival 1.24
Kochi multi 48
Cineplex 36

ബാക്കി ലിസ്റ്റ് കൂടി ഇടാമോ
ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തവ

----------


## Phantom 369

Tvm Plexus Collection alone idamo?

----------


## Don David

> Aries 26
> Carnival 1.24
> Kochi multi 48
> Cineplex 36
> 
> ബാക്കി ലിസ്റ്റ് കൂടി ഇടാമോ
> ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്തവ


Travancore Area screens - 2.05 cr 

Malabar area screens - 1 .3 cr 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Santiago

Onamayittum HF adikkunnille ??? Thmmil bedam thomman enna nilaykanallo LAD!!!




> Travancore Area screens - 2.05 cr 
> 
> Malabar area screens - 1 .3 cr 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Travancore Area screens - 2.05 cr 
> 
> Malabar area screens - 1 .3 cr 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


👍👍 Waiting for details

----------


## Don David

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ariesplex Update -14/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Kochi Multiplex Updates 14-09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Athil ittymaani collection pakaram LAD thanne repeat aayittundu.

----------


## Don David

> Athil ittymaani collection pakaram LAD thanne repeat aayittundu.


Correct cheythittund 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplexes 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kerala Carnivals Update 14/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Band:  LAD  :Clap: 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> Ittymani - New (200 seats), Padmanabha ( 442 seats), Lenin (166 seats)
> 
> LAD - 
> Kalabhavan (410 seats (2 shows), 
>  Visakh (500+ seats), 
> kripa (325 seats), 
> New 1 (525 seats), 
> new 3 (170 seats ), 
> Devipriya (196 seats)
> ...


Lad tvm city leading Anu in terms of selling tickets count...ethra shows single screen kalichittum carnivalilum lead undu ... major 2 metroyil ippoll lead eduthu ennu thonnunnu cochiyil traked screnilum...

----------


## firecrown

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 15, 2019*

2nd week - Ittimaani - 17 (20) **
2nd week - Love Action Drama - 17 (18 )
2nd week - Brothers Day - 10 (17)
4th week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 6 (9, 16, 17)
2nd week - Finals - 6 (10)
8th week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 5 (5, 9, 13, 18, 18, 16, 16)
4th week - Pattabhiraman - 1 (1, 5, 8 )

*Run terminated last week*

5th week - Ambili - 2 (7, 10, 15, 16)


*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Luca, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ambili, Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kalki, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Pattabhiraman,  Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kumbarees, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Margamkali, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Muhabathin Kunjabdulla, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Aniyankunjum Thannalayathu, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Isakkinte Ithihasam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Poovalliyum Kunjadum, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Rameshan Oru Peralla, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 98 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Update 15 -09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## athsss

Pattabhiraman still running with 1 show as per book my show




> *Show Count on Sunday, Sep 15, 2019*
> 
> 2nd week - Ittimaani - 13 (20) **
> 2nd week - Love Action Drama - 13 (18 )
> 2nd week - Brothers Day - 8 (17)
> 8th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 3 (5, 9, 13, 18, 18, 16, 16)
> 4th week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 3 (5, 16, 17)
> 2nd week - Finals - 2 (10)
> 
> ...

----------


## Raja Sha

> Kochi Multiplex Update 15 -09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Onam vacationil Release cheythittu first working day nale varunnu..
Nalathe occupency aanu kanendathu...

----------


## Don David

TVM Ariesplex Update 15 - 09 - 2019 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

......

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kochi Multiplex Update 15 -09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Vedi theernu Ennu Thonunu ellathinteyum.. 

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnival Updates 15-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Pattabhiraman still running with 1 show as per book my show


edited  :Ok:

----------


## Don David

Kochi multiplex Update 16-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Tvm AriesPlex Update - 16-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi cineplex Update - 16-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnivals update - 16/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*onam kazhinju vedikettum theernnu*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk[/QUOTE] :Vandivittu:  ellathinteyum karyam theerumanam aayallo..  

Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikka

@*Don David  

K-Cinemas, Ayyampilli opened just two weeks before Onam with 2 screens, both 4K & Dolby Atmos....Within 9 kms from Njarakkal Majestic & within 25 Kms from EKM Highcourt...I think it will be a candidate for Cochin Cineplex!!!!

**GMap location --* https://goo.gl/maps/Vp82DZz8V4hzFBpd6

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ellathinteyum karyam theerumanam aayallo..  
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z1 using Tapatalk


LAD oru respectable figure ethaan chance und..innale carnival 7 lakhs plus vannille..chilappo 2 cr ethum.. similarly multiyil by Thursday 70 lakhs..ethu vare pokumennu nokkaam..

----------


## ikka

> *Show Count on Sunday, Sep 15, 2019*
> 
> 2nd week - Ittimaani - 13 (20) **
> 2nd week - Love Action Drama - 13 (18 )
> 2nd week - Brothers Day - 8 (17)
> 8th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 3 (5, 9, 13, 18, 18, 16, 16)
> 4th week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 3 (5, 16, 17)
> 2nd week - Finals - 2 (10)
> 4th week - Pattabhiraman - 1 (1, 5, 8 )
> ...


Itti & LAD -- 18 & BD -10 ille...please cross check...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Itti & LAD -- 18 & BD -10 ille...please cross check...


Sunday charting only is considered for the list. List is created every Sunday.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sunday charting only is considered for the list. List is created every Sunday.


Sunday also 18, 18 and 10 aanu for LAD, Itti and BD.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sunday also 18, 18 and 10 aanu for LAD, Itti and BD.


Is it possible for us to go back and check this status now?

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Is it possible for us to go back and check this status now?


Online booking site il pattilla..but namukku ivde tracking undallo...athil show count also mentioned aanallo...

----------


## endcredit

Ith Motham Thett aanallo. Ittimani & LAD 18 ille

*Show Count on Sunday, Sep 15, 2019*

2nd week - Ittimaani - 13 (20) **
2nd week - Love Action Drama - 13 (18 )
2nd week - Brothers Day - 8 (17)
8th  week - Thanneermathan Dinangal - 3 (5, 9, 13, 18, 18, 16, 16)
4th week - Porinju Mariyam Jose - 3 (5, 16, 17)
2nd week - Finals - 2 (10)
4th week - Pattabhiraman - 1 (1, 5, 8 )

*Run terminated last week*

5th week - Ambili - 2 (7, 10, 15, 16)


*Top Runners of 2019 (number of weeks ran with 3 or more shows per day)*

9 weeks - Kumbalangi Nights.
8 weeks - Uyare.
6 weeks - June, Luca, Lucifer, Oru Yamandan Prema Kadha, Vijay Superum Pournamiyum.
5 weeks - Athiran.
4 weeks - Ambili, Ishq, Kodathi Samaksham Balan Vakeel, Madhura Raja, Sathyam Paranja Vishwasikuvo, Thamaasha, Unda, Virus.
3 weeks - 18am Padi, Allu Ramendran, Mera Naam Shaji, Mikhael.
2 weeks - 9, And The Oscar Goes To, Argentina Fans Kaattoorkadavu, Irupathiyonnaam Noottaandu, Janamaithri, Kalki, Kakshi Amminippilla, Lonappante Mammodisa, Neeyum Njanum, Pattabhiraman,  Shubharathri, Varikkuzhiyile Kolapathakam.
1 week - An International Local Story, Children's Park, Evide, Fancy Dress, Ilayaraja, Jeem Boom Bhaa, Kumbarees, Kuttimama, Maarconi Mathaai, Margamkali, Mr & Ms Rowdy, Muhabathin Kunjabdulla, My Great Grandfather, Ormayil Oru Shishiram, Oru Adaar Love, Praana, Prakashante Metro, Sachin, The Gambler, Thottappan.
0 week (all weeks less than 3 shows per day) - A for Apple, Adutha Chodyam, Aniyankunjum Thannalayathu, Bolivia, Daivam Sakshi, Gramavasees, Ikkayude Shakadam, Isakkinte Ithihasam, Janadhipan, Kalikoottukkar, Kalippu, Kantharam, Kosrakollikal, Madhaveeyam, Mangalathu Vasundhara, Mafi Dona, Mask, Mere Pyare Deshvasiyom, Muttayikkallanum Mammaliyum, Naan Petta Makan, Nalla Vishesham, Old is Gold, Ormma, Oronnonnara Pranayakadha, Oru Caribbean Udayippu, Oru Kaatil Oru Paykappal, Oru Nakshatramulla Aakasam, Ottam, Panthu, Pengalila, Poovalliyum Kunjadum, Prashna Parihara Shala, Priyappettavar, Queen Of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam, Rakshapurushan, Rameshan Oru Peralla, Sakalakalashala, Shibu, Sidharthan Enna Njan, Soothrakkaran, Swarnamalsyangal, Thanka Bhasma Kuriyitta Thamburatty, The Gambinos, Thenkashikattu, Vakathirivu, Vallikkettu.

Total: 98 films

** - show count on previous sundays in brackets[/QUOTE]

----------


## firecrown

> Itti & LAD -- 18 & BD -10 ille...please cross check...





> Sunday charting only is considered for the list. List is created every Sunday.





> Sunday also 18, 18 and 10 aanu for LAD, Itti and BD.


sunday morning nokkiyappol athraye ullayirunnu....anyway ellam naalathe count vachu post update cheythittundu.

oro divasavum charting marunnundu alle....i thought it is one charting for a whole week.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> sunday morning nokkiyappol athraye ullayirunnu....anyway ellam naalathe count vachu post update cheythittundu.
> 
> oro divasavum charting marunnundu alle....i thought it is one charting for a whole week.


Sometimes charting maarum depending on the rush for different movies or other reasons. But in this case I think those movies had same shows even on Sunday.

Sunday nokkiyappo morning shows kazhinju poyathukond bookmyshowil kaanathirunnathaavumo? If that is the case I think better option is to check the Sunday count on Saturday night  :Ok:

----------


## Don David

> Sometimes charting maarum depending on the rush for different movies or other reasons. But in this case I think those movies had same shows even on Sunday.
> 
> Sunday nokkiyappo morning shows kazhinju poyathukond bookmyshowil kaanathirunnathaavumo? If that is the case I think better option is to check the Sunday count on Saturday night


Take count on early morning like 5 am or 6 am ...!!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Sometimes charting maarum depending on the rush for different movies or other reasons. But in this case I think those movies had same shows even on Sunday.
> 
> Sunday nokkiyappo morning shows kazhinju poyathukond bookmyshowil kaanathirunnathaavumo? If that is the case I think better option is to check the Sunday count on Saturday night


Early morning aanu nokkiyathu.. before 8am

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Take count on early morning like 5 am or 6 am ...!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Showcount nokkaan alarm vechu eneekano  :Scooter:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Early morning aanu nokkiyathu.. before 8am
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Okay... thanks for your efforts  :Ok:

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex 17-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplex - 17/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TVM Ariesplex 17-09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnivals -17/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Travancore Area screens - 2.05 cr 
> 
> Malabar area screens - 1 .3 cr 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Details idaamo

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks Don .*

----------


## Don David

Kaappaan Day 1 - Kochi Multiplex 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kaappaan TVM Plex Day 2 
👌👌

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kaappaan Day 2 @ Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex 21 -09- 2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Tvm Ariesplex 21 -09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplex -21/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnivals -21/09/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kappaan Tvm plex Day 2 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kaappan Is Performing Better Than Expected  :Good:  

LAD Nalla Lead Eduthitundallo..  :Good: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Updates 22 -09-2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Updates 22 -09-2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


കാപ്പാൻ day 3 അല്ലെ?

----------


## Joe27

@Don David @vipi all kerala carnivals il madhura raja and unda final clction ethra aanu ?

----------


## udaips

> @Don David @vipi all kerala carnivals il madhura raja and unda final clction ethra aanu ?


Thread maarippoyi... :Scooter:

----------


## Joe27

> Thread maarippoyi...


athenth patti ..njan aa chothyam chothikan padillayirunoo..? :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

> @Don David @vipi all kerala carnivals il madhura raja and unda final clction ethra aanu ?


Final update undaavilla...track cheythad chekh cheyth parayaam..unda not more thaan 1.5 cr ..track cheythad 1.23 cr ..raja to check

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi multiplex update 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi cineplex Update 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

TRivandrum Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Carnival Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## perumal

> Carnival Updates 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Good updates

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Carnival Updates 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> Kochi multiplex update 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Superb Work Don  :Clap:   :Clap: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## endcredit

Innalathe multi collection ethraya LAD , IM & Kaappan

----------


## jeeva

> Innalathe multi collection ethraya LAD , IM & Kaappan


Next friday or Saturday update chayyum ennu vicharikkunnu... ippol collection ok week Anu...

----------


## fkTrump

> Next friday or Saturday update chayyum ennu vicharikkunnu... ippol collection ok week Anu...


Good.. Lad by this Friday 90lks adikumo..?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

Good work guys !!!

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kappaan Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

Tracked  collection poratte.. Who are the  current tracker's?

Thanks to all

----------


## Joe27

Waiting for Ganagandharvan 1st day updates All kerala carnivals ekm multi ekm cineplex ellam  idule...

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Day 1 @Kochi multiplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> Ganagandharvan day 1 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


All kerala carnivals ille?

----------


## Don David

> All kerala carnivals ille?


One more show at 11.45 pm 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe27

> One more show at 11.45 pm 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ok bro......

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Carnivals Day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

> Ganagandharvan Carnivals Day 1 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Carnival not bad,

----------


## mallusp

not bad.. Ganagandharvan

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Ganagandharvan Carnivals Day 1 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Total collection mistake und

*Total show 66 anu
Collection 9.34 lakhs anu.
Last row add cheythilla ennu thonnunnu*

----------


## Don David

> Total collection mistake und
> 
> *Total show 66 anu
> Collection 9.34 lakhs anu.
> Last row add cheythilla ennu thonnunnu*


Mattannur ...not added in the final gross...technical error ..will be corrected and poamst in todays update 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Day 23 at Ariesplex TVM 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani day 23 Updates kochi multiplex and Cineplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Day 2 Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

Hope collection improves by tomorrow

----------


## Abhijith019

> Not a promising one, sherikkum movie de wom engane aanu


Getting good wom

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Day 2

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani - carnival Day 23

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Love Action drama Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Carnival Day 2 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Ariesplex and Cochin Cineplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Kochi Multiplex Day 24

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan updatea

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Day 3 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Carnival Day 3 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Carnival 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

LAD Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

തള്ളി കയറ്റമില്ല

----------


## frincekjoseph

Itiyamani - 1Cr kadakkum alle?

----------


## frincekjoseph

LAD um kadakkum

----------


## Sidharthan

> Itiyamani - 1Cr kadakkum alle?


Ittymani 75 kadakumonne doubt aa..LAD 1 cr adikum.. Ganagandharvan 50 adikuo?

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

GG wil be between 30-35 Lakhs if the same trend continues.....
Carnival cinemas Ile GG performance valya moshamalla, even Aries...
Kochi Multies below average thanne, no doubt...PAN n Q il okke shows vaarikkori nalkiyaalum aalukayarande...

----------


## Amallu

> Ittymani 75 kadakumonne doubt aa..LAD 1 cr adikum.. Ganagandharvan 50 adikuo?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


LAD also 1 cr doubtful.  GG definitely below 50 lks. Next week kore release undenu thonnunu.

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Next week aadyarathri, jallikettu, Joker okke ind
Pinne sye raa
Ithul joker okke multi vann initial aayirikkum jallikettu also

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Adutha aazhca gg 10 show vallom indavum

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shivankuty

> Ganagandharvan Carnival Day 3 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mot carnival inle oru shw ithu maati namma veetu pilla ittrnu...athkoodi aryathe add chythenu thonunj

----------


## Don David

> Mot carnival inle oru shw ithu maati namma veetu pilla ittrnu...athkoodi aryathe add chythenu thonunj


MOT Day 1 Day 2 - 6 shows 
Day 3 - 5 shows 

Artech yesterday 07.45 PM and 09.45 pm show undaarnnu Ganagandharvan.. where as 07.45 pm show additionally add cheythadhaanu !!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

GG ee collection aanengil budhimuttaanu.......




> Ittymani 75 kadakumonne doubt aa..LAD 1 cr adikum.. Ganagandharvan 50 adikuo?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> തള്ളി കയറ്റമില്ല


Sathyam  :Laughing:

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Updates Day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagar

GG nalla WOM vannittum theere mosham aanallo collection. Hope it will pick up.

----------


## USTHAAD

> Ganagandharvan Updates Day 4 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hold over aayalle....

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> GG nalla WOM vannittum theere mosham aanallo collection. Hope it will pick up.


Ini evade pickup aavan Kochin multi nookkanda 25 lacs polum aavilla

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Multies 2mrw Showcount..Pan Cinemas Not Opened


1. Joker : 16 Shows

2. War : 15 Shows

3. Ganagandharvan : 12 Shows

4. Manoharam : 10 Shows

5. SyeRaa : 6 Shows

6. LAD : 5 Shows

7. Porinju : 3 Shows

8. Ittymaani : 3 Shows

9. Namma Veettu Pillai : 3 Shows

10. Finals : 2 Shows

11. Kaappan : 2 Shows

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex tomorrow show count 
1. Joker-19
2. Manoharam-15
3. War-15
4. Ganagandharvan-13
5. Syeraa Narasimha Reddy-6
6. Love Action Drama-5
7. Ittymaani: Made in China-4
8. Porinju Mariyam Jose-3
9. Namma Veetu Pillai-3
10. Finals-2
11. Abominable-2
12. Kaappaan-2
13. Chhichhore-2
14. Thanneer Mathan Dhinangal-1
15. Dream Girl-1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Joker myaraka booking alla shows are FF or sold out

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MamBlr

Nalla WOM ivide ee forum-il maathrame ullu.
Outside public opinion is not encouraging.



> GG nalla WOM vannittum theere mosham aanallo collection. Hope it will pick up.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kochi Multies 2mrw Showcount..Pan Cinemas Not Opened
> 
> 
> 1. Joker : 16 Shows
> 
> 2. War : 15 Shows
> 
> 3. Ganagandharvan : 12 Shows
> 
> ...





> Cochin multiplex tomorrow show count 
> 1. Joker-19
> 2. Manoharam-15
> 3. War-15
> 4. Ganagandharvan-13
> 5. Syeraa Narasimha Reddy-6
> 6. Love Action Drama-5
> 7. Ittymaani: Made in China-4
> 8. Porinju Mariyam Jose-3
> ...


Oru theerumanam aakku.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Oru theerumanam aakku.


njn itta listil pan cinemas not included.. second listil with pan cinemas aanu..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> njn itta listil pan cinemas not included.. second listil with pan cinemas aanu..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Means PAN cinemas :- GanaGandharvan only 1 show; Manoharam 5 shows ???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Means PAN cinemas :- GanaGandharvan only 1 show; Manoharam 5 shows ???


nop.. pan GG 4 shows , manoharam 5 shows.. Q cinemasil Joker got extra shows..while GG & Manoharam Reduced to 1 show each..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Joker got extra shows due to heavy booking while gg got reduced 8n q cinemas

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> means pan cinemas :- ganagandharvan only 1 show; manoharam 5 shows ???


നാളെ മാത്രം ഗാനഗന്ധർവ്വൻ q സിനിമാസ് ഒരു ഷോ
വ്യാഴാഴ്ച 4 ഷോ

----------


## jeeva

Hwakin phoenix Padam undalle superb actor Anu arhicha ankheekaram jokerilude kittatte...must watch ennanu kettathu.... wipe your smile from your faces ennanu reviews...evide release illa

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan updates

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Kochi multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

Thanks @Don David  :Thnku:

----------


## Sagar

> Nalla WOM ivide ee forum-il maathrame ullu.
> Outside public opinion is not encouraging.


Pothube good wom aanu veliyil.. kandavarokke paranjath kollamennu thanneyaanu... ennittum...

----------


## Don David

Ariesplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kattippalli Pappan

> Pothube good wom aanu veliyil.. kandavarokke paranjath kollamennu thanneyaanu... ennittum...


One Time watchable.  Ithannu purthokke.

----------


## Don David

Joker Day 1

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

War Day Kochi multiplex

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Day 6 Kochi Multipkex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Ariesplex 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ഇതെന്താ വെറൈറ്റി ചൊറി ആണോ
ഷോ ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇങ്ങനെ ഇടേണ്ട കാര്യം ഉണ്ടോ

----------


## Don David

> ഇതെന്താ വെറൈറ്റി ചൊറി ആണോ
> ഷോ ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഇങ്ങനെ ഇടേണ്ട കാര്യം ഉണ്ടോ


Final Update aanu... no dates 

Run terminated 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Syraa Updates kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittymani Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Love Action Drama Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Tvm plex

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Malayali

> Final Update aanu... no dates 
> 
> Run terminated 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Sorry
അത് ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചില്ല

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cochin Multiplexes Show Count From Friday



#Jallikattu 16sh



#AadyaRathri 15sh



#Joker 13sh



#Vikruthi 13sh



#War 12sh



#Ganagandharvan 6sh



#Manoharam 6sh



#Asuran 6sh



#SyeRaaNarasimhaReddy 6sh



#PranayaMeenukaludeKadal 6sh



#LoveActionDrama 1sh



#IttymaaniMadeInChina 1sh 



#Kappan 1 Sh



#Finals 1 Sh



#Abominable 1 Sh



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

JOker Day 2 Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Syeraa Day 2 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

War Day 2 Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu Cochin Multi Day 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu Ariesplex Day 1

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

War Kochi Multi Day 3 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Kochi multi
Vanitha plex

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

First night Day 1 kochi multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vikruthi Day 1 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu 

Day 1 

Kochi Cineplex  and Carnivals 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Day 3 TVM plexes 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

> Jallikettu Cochin Multi Day 1 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Multiplex shows increase akann valla vakuppum indo, today ella shows um ippo thanne fast filling.

----------


## jeeva

> Multiplex shows increase akann valla vakuppum indo, today ella shows um ippo thanne fast filling.


Sathyam paranja chila padaghalku show reduction avam ...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
06/10/2019
1. Jallikattu-19
2. Joker-16
3. Aadya Rathri-14
4. Vikruthi-13
5. War-13
6. Asuran-6
7. Ganagandharvan-5
8. Pranaya Meenukalude Kadal-5
9. Manoharam-5
10. Syeraa Narasimha Reddy-5
11. Love Action Drama-1
12. Finals-1
13. Abominable-1
14. Ittymaani Made in China-1
15. Kaappaan-1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks Don .*

----------


## Antonio

> Sathyam paranja chila padaghalku show reduction avam ...


GG Alle
Pinne vikruthi

----------


## jeeva

> GG Alle
> Pinne vikruthi


GG status ariyilla hindi, Tamil,Telugu padaghal Anu udeshichathu status kuravullathu shobhavikam ayum show kurayum...

----------


## Don David

Koxhi Multi Updates -05/10/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jellikettu

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker TVM plexes 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Gg ഇന്നലെ എത്ര കളക്ഷൻ വന്നു??

----------


## Don David

#IttymaniMadeInChina 

Kochi Multiplex

Day 31 - 06/10/2019

Shows- 1

Gross -  31, 775 /- 

Occ- 98.52%

Grand Collection - 74, 03, 088 /- 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#IttymaniMadeInChina 

Carnivals

Day 31 - 06/10/2019

Shows- 1

Gross - 4840 /- 

Occ- 30.56 %

Grand Collection -1, 82, 14, 800  /- (1.82cr)


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#LoveActionDrama 

Day 32 - 06/10/2019

Carnivals 

Shows - 1

Gross - 9100/-
Occ- 72.22%

Grand Collection - 2, 13, 09, 680/- (2.13 cr)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#LoveActionDrama 

Day 32 - 06/10/2019

Kochi Multiplex 

Shows - 1

Gross - 33, 170  /-

Occ- 100%

Grand Collection - 96, 93, 990/- ( 96.93 Lakhs)


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## fkTrump

> #LoveActionDrama 
> 
> Day 32 - 06/10/2019
> 
> Kochi Multiplex 
> 
> Shows - 1
> 
> Gross - 33, 170  /-
> ...


LAD.. Band... Band.... 
Need show increase..

----------


## Don David

Vikruthi Day 3 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Update 06/10/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Vanitha Vineetha Day 5

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan - Carnivals Day 10

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Cineplex Ganagandharvan Day 10

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ariesplex Day 10 Ganagandharvan 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jellikettu and joker 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu Carnivals 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

> Kochi Multiplex Update 06/10/2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Pvr lulu 656/657
ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ 1??

----------


## Don David

> Pvr lulu 656/657
> ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ 1??


Technical error, will be rectified and update by morning... 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Kochi Multi Day 11

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Day 11 Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Day 6 Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Adhya rathri Day 4 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vikruthi Day 4 Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

War Day 6 Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu Kochi Multi Day 4 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Ganagandharvan Day 11 Updates 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nalle aalu kerunna samayathu show illa. 19 shows per day ondaairinnappol aalu kereela.. ithokke Mammukka padathine saadhiku..

----------


## Phantom 369

> Ganagandharvan Day 11 Updates 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


GG Tvm Carivelsil 10.45 pm show Housefull ayirunille

----------


## Don David

> GG Tvm Carivelsil 10.45 pm show Housefull ayirunille


Red carpet alle jf missed for 1 tict

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#IttymaniMadeInChina Day 33

#KochiMultiplex

Shows - 1

Gross - 28, 510/-
Occ- 87%

Grand Collection -  74, 62, 628/- 


#Carnivals

Shows - 1

Gross - 3080/-
Occ- 19%

Grand Collection - 1, 82, 22, 720/-

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#LoveActionDrama Day 34

#KochiMultiplex 

Shows- 1

Gross- 30505/-
Occ- 89%

Grand Collection - 97.57 Lakhs

#Carnivals 

Shows- 1

Gross- 11, 550/-
Occ- 91%

Grand Collection - 2.13 Cr 


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Aadhya Rathri Kochi Multi Day 5

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Updates Day 12 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Syeraa Kochi Multiplex Day 7 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Manoharam Kochi Multi Day 12 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Vikruthi Kochi Multi Day 5 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

War Kochi Multiplex day 7 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu Updates Day 5 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## ajayrathnam

*thanks  Don .*

----------


## Don David

Vikruthi Day 6 Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

WAR Day 8 Kochi Multi... 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker Updates... 

Still Strong in Kochi Multiplex !!! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

AadhyaRathri Day 6 Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jallikettu Day 6 Updates 




Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ittimani Carnivals Final update 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan final Update 

Ariesplex
Kochi cineplex 


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count
13/10/2019
1. Jallikettu-16
2. Joker-14
3. Aadya Rathri-12
4. Vikruthi-12
5. War-10
6. Asuran-7
7. Gemini Man-6
8. The Sky Is Pink-5
9. Manoharam-4
10. Petromax-4
11. Ganagandharvan-3
12. Aruvam-3
13. Diego Maradona-2
14. Pranaya Meenukalude Kadal-1
15. Syeraa Narasimha Reddy-1
16. Love Action Drama-1
17. Ittymaani Made in China-1
18. Weathering With You-1

Run terminated :Finals, Abominable, Kaappaan

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Updates - 12/10/2019

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jellikettu and Joker updates

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

Jallikkett  Q n Pan 7 shows...enthinu?????

----------


## endcredit

Joker & Vikrithi Q Cinemasil Extra show undarunnu innale 



> Kochi Multiplex Updates - 12/10/2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Jallikkett  Q n Pan 7 shows...enthinu?????


ithinte show eduthu vere padathinu kodukkaan maathramulla collection onnum oru padathinum illalloo..okke average-above average reethiyil alle pokunnathu pooja releases ellaam... :Yes3:

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan and Manoharam Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jellikettu

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Joker 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Ganagandharvan Carnival

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonio

> ithinte show eduthu vere padathinu kodukkaan maathramulla collection onnum oru padathinum illalloo..okke average-above average reethiyil alle pokunnathu pooja releases ellaam...


GG kku vendaa....War n joker nu kodukkaam.. atleast 50 percent Varum..

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
20.10.2019
1. Edakkadu Battalion 06-16
2. Maleficent: Mistress of Evil-10
3. Vikruthi-9
4. Joker-7
5. Zombieland 2: Double Tap-7
6. War-7
7. Jallikettu-7
8. Aadya Rathri-7
9. Asuran-6
10. Safe-2
11. Downton Abbey-2
12. Laal Kaptaan-2
13. Manoharam-1
14. Thelivu-1
15. Ganagandharvan-1
16. Pranaya Meenukalude Kadal-1
17. Love Action Drama-1
18. Ennodu Para I Love You Ennu-1
19. Muthassikkoru Muthu-1
20. The Sky Is Pink-1
21. Weathering With You-1
22. Ittymaani Made in China-1
23. Ghost-1
24. P Se Pyaar F Se Farraar-1
Run terminated
Gemini Man, Petromax, Aruvam, Diego Maradona, Syeraa Narasimha Reddy, 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 1 Kochi Multies



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 1 Ariesplex 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 1 Cochin Cineplex 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 1 Aashirvad Cinemas



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#Bigil Day 1

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Day1 Bigil

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

BIGIL DAY 1 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

Amboo, heavy tracking great don. Tracked collection iloode mmaatram 2.25 cr nn aduth bigil collect cheythu ,the real verithanam

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> BIGIL DAY 1 Attachment 36460
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> Day1 BigilAttachment 36459
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> #Bigil Day 1Attachment 36454Attachment 36455Attachment 36456Attachment 36457Attachment 36458
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Don David In Verithanam Mode  :Band:   :Band: 

Superb Work Dude..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

Superb work Don... :Band:

----------


## RACER

Super work Don. All set for Mamangam tracking..

----------


## Sidharthan

Heavy work don..Polichuu

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*kidu thudakkam  polichu*

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
27/10/2019
1. Bigil-24
2. Housefull 4-15
3. Kaithi-11
4. Aadya Rathri-7
5. Edakkadu Battalion 06-6
6. Vikruthi-6
7. Vattamesha Sammelanam-5
8. Made In China-5
9. Joker-4
10. Saand Ki Aankh-3
11. Maleficent Mistress of Evil-2
12. Jallikettu-2
13. War-2
14. Oru Kadathanadan Katha-1
15. Zombieland 2 Double Tap-1
16. The Sky Is Pink-1
17. Asuran-1
Run terminated
Safe, Downton Abbey, Laal Kaptaan, Manoharam, Thelivu, Ganagandharvan, Pranaya Meenukalude Kadal, Love Action Drama, Ennodu Para I Love You Ennu, Muthassikkoru Muthu, Weathering With You,Ittymaani Made in China, Ghost, P Se Pyaar F Se Farraar.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 2 Cochin Multies



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 2 All Kerala Carnivals 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 2 TVM Single Screens



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Bigil Day 2 TVM Single Screens
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Spi oru akkam koodi.. will rectify it

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

don david mass  :Band:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 3 Cochin Multies



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 3 All Kerala Carnivals 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 3 TVM Single Screens 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 3 All Kerala

----------


## Don David

> Bigil Day 3 All Kerala


 :Band:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

> Bigil Day 3 All Kerala


13-14 cr kerala 3 days total collection vannitundaakum, mass updates

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 Kochi Multies



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 Kochi Cineplex




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 Kochi Single Screens 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 Thrissur Single Screens



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 Kollam Single Screens



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 TVM Single Screens



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bigil Day 4 All Kerala 



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*Bigil thalarnnallo*

----------


## rinshad

> *Bigil thalarnnallo*


Haa, palakkad mathrame working day kidu ayullu, baakkiyullavide okke fans weekend il thanne kandu kazhinju

----------


## Don David

:Band:   :Band:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Bigil thalarnnallo*





> Haa, palakkad mathrame working day kidu ayullu, baakkiyullavide okke fans weekend il thanne kandu kazhinju


adyathe 3 days heavy aayrnu.. targetted auidence okke first 3 daysil thanne kandu kazhinu.. weekdays drop okke expected aanu..evening & night shows okke nannayi pokunundu..working day aaya innale polum tracked collection mathram und 65 lakhs..ee weekend koodi collection varum..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

> Bigil Day 4 All Kerala 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


367 shows track cheyyunnundalle..
Great effort

----------


## Don David

[QUOTE=Raja Sha;8558391]367 shows track cheyyunnundalle..
Great effort[/QUOTE @Akhil krishnan  :Band:   :Band:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
3/11/2019
1. Under World-16
2. Bigil-14
3. Kaithi-14
4. Akasha Ganga 2-10
5. Terminator Dark Fate- 10
6. The Addams Family-7
7. Housefull 4-5
8. Vikruthi-3
9. Overcomer-3
10. Ujda Chaman-3
11. Aadya Rathri-2
12. Edakkadu Battalion 06-1
13. The Current War-1
14. Joker-1
15. Maleficent Mistress of Evil-1
16. Saand Ki Aankh-1
17. War-1
18. The Sky Is Pink-1
19. Jallikettu-1
Run terminated
Vattamesha Sammelanam, Made In China,                Oru Kadathanadan Katha, Zombieland 2 Double Tap, Asuran.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

> adyathe 3 days heavy aayrnu.. targetted auidence okke first 3 daysil thanne kandu kazhinu.. weekdays drop okke expected aanu..evening & night shows okke nannayi pokunundu..working day aaya innale polum tracked collection mathram und 65 lakhs..ee weekend koodi collection varum..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Innathode veditheerum ini onnum kittanilla...

----------


## wayanadan

*എടക്കാട് ബറ്റാലിയൻ ഒറ്റ ഷോയും ഇല്ലേ*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Innathode veditheerum ini onnum kittanilla...


yes..innathode edukavunna maximum collection edukum..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Achayanthanni

> Bigil Day 4 All Kerala 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ഇതിൽ നിന്നും ഒരു കാര്യം വ്യക്തം

മലയാള സിനിമ കളക്ഷൻ 1 St day record ഒക്കെ ചെക്ക് ചെയ്യാം..

ബീഗിൾ 1900 ഷോ വെച്ച് 5.7 കോടി അണ് കിട്ടിയത് അതും first weekend.(70%) occupancy.

ഇതിൽ 2.5 കോടി അദ്യ ദിവസം 600 ഷോ വെച്ച് കിട്ടി.(90%) occupancy.

So oru Padam 2000 show കളിച്ച് 100 % occupancy കിട്ടുന്നത് 9.5 കോടി അണ്.

----------


## Joe27

Cinepolis opening mikkavarum january il undavum

----------


## endcredit

update onnum ille

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Cinepolis opening mikkavarum january il undavum


Vannal nallathu

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jack Daniel Day 1 Kochi Multiplex 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Kochi Multiplex Day 1

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Jack Daniel Day 2 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Day 2 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*helen kidu*

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

അപ്പോൾ തിങ്കളാഴ്ചയോടെ ജാക്ക് ഡാനിയേൽ ഒരു വഴിക്കാവും....

----------


## wayanadan

*helen*  :Band:

----------


## Don David

Kochi Multiplex Updates 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## rinshad

> Kochi Multiplex Updates 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


JD theerumaanam aayi, helen q cinema show kodukkendiyirikkunnu

----------


## Don David

Jack Daniel Kochi Multi Day 5 
 :Sad:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Kochi Multi Day 5 
 :Good:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya Stark

PAN & Q Error kanikunnu.. after show time 
Eth average edukunath ano

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

> PAN & Q Error kanikunnu.. after show time 
> Eth average edukunath ano
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


...........
Average edukkuvanel athu ivide mention cheyyille.. so no way

----------


## Don David

#Helen Day 6 Kochi Multi 

Strong !!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#Jack and Daniel Day 6 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*helen*

----------


## wayanadan

> #Jack and Daniel Day 6 Kochi Multi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


*moothonte avstha enthaayirunnu ??*

----------


## Don David

> *moothonte avstha enthaayirunnu ??*


Didnt Tracked... valiya chalanam undaayittillennu thonunnu

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#Helen Kochi Multi Day 7

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

#JackandDaniel Kochi Multi Day 7

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
22/11/2019
Malayalam
1. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 13
2. Helen - 11
3. Android Kunjappan Ver 5.25 - 9
4. Vaarthakal Ithuvare - 7
5. Jack & Daniel - 6
6. Sullu - 6
7. Moothon - 3
8. Odunnon - 2
9. Magic Love - 1
10. Akasha Ganga 2 - 1
English
1. Frozen 2 - 12
2. Ford v Ferrari - 2
3. 21 Brigades - 1
Tamil
1. Adithya Varma - 10
2. Kaithi - 1
Hindi
1. Pagalpanti - 6
2. Bala - 1
3. Marjaavan - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Day 8 Kochi Multi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Day 9 Kochi Multiplex

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## jumail pala

Jack & daniyal evidey day 8 & 9

----------


## Phantom 369

asif ali movie track cheyunile

----------


## Don David

#Helen Day 10 Kochi Multiplex 

Gross- 4.04 Lakhs
Occ-88%

Grand Collection - 31.54 Lakhs

Highest SingleDay Gross at Kochi Multiplex for Helen since its release 👏👏

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> #Helen Day 10 Kochi Multiplex 
> 
> Gross- 4.04 Lakhs
> Occ-88%
> 
> Grand Collection - 31.54 Lakhs
> 
> Highest SingleDay Gross at Kochi Multiplex for Helen since its release 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Q cinemasil enthaanu ee movie illathathu ennu ariyaamo

----------


## Don David

> Q cinemasil enthaanu ee movie illathathu ennu ariyaamo


Donno about it !! Q cinemas koode undaayirunnel 40 Lakhs plus vannene 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
29/11/2019
Malayalam
1. Kamala - 14
2. Happy Sardar - 12
3. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 12
4. Puzhikkadakan - 9
5. Helen - 8
6. Android Kunjappan Ver 5.25 - 7
7. Moothon - 1
8. Jack & Daniel - 1
9. Vaarthakal Ithuvare - 1
English
1. Frozen 2 - 8
2. Hotel Mumbai - 5
3. Ford v Ferrari - 3
4. The Good Liar - 2
Hindi
1. Commando 3 - 8
2. Bala - 1
Tamil
1. Enai Noki Paayum Thota - 8

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Day 17 Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

Helen Crossed 50 Lakhs in Kochi Multi 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Helen Crossed 50 Lakhs in Kochi Multi 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


*kidu*

----------


## wayanadan

*malakha ??????*

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 6/12/2019
Malayalam
1. Chola - 13
2. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 13
3. Helen - 8
4. Ulta - 7
5. Thakkol - 6
6. Android Kunjappan Ver 5.25 - 6
7. Munthiri Monchan - 5
8. Jimmy Ee Veedinte Aishwariyam - 2
9. Happy Sardar - 2
10. Moothon - 1
11. Udalaazham - 1
12. Kamala - 1
13. Jack & Daniel - 1
14. Kavachitham - 1
Hindi 
1. Pati Patni Aur Woh - 9
2. Panipat - 8 
3. Commando 3 - 3
4. Bala - 1
English
1. Frozen 2 - 8
2. Knives Out - 2
3. Ford v Ferrari - 2
4. Hotel Mumbai - 1
Tamil
1. Jada - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

ഹലോ ഹലോ...'

----------


## renjuus

> ഹലോ ഹലോ...'


Don padam kaanukayaayirikkum

----------


## wayanadan

> Don padam kaanukayaayirikkum


ഒരു വിവരവുമില്ലല്ലോ

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 13/12/2019
Malayalam
1. Maamangam - 36
2. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 11
3. Stand Up - 8
4. Android Kunjappan Ver 5.25 - 3
5. Helen - 3
6. Freakens - 2
7. Ulta - 1
English
1. Jumanji: The Next Level - 11
2. Knives Out - 2
3. Ford v Ferrari - 1
4. Frozen 2 - 1
Hindi
1. Mardaani 2 - 7
2. The Body - 4
3. Pati Patni Aur Woh - 3
Tamil
1. Kaalidas - 1
2. Capmaari - 1
3. Azhyatha Kolangal 2 - 1
Telugu
1. Venky Mama - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

Ivide Collection tracking okke nirthiyo??

----------


## Abhijith019

Mamangam track cheyythille?

----------


## Sreekuttan

Fk tracking okke nirthiyo...?

----------


## shivankuty

> Fk tracking okke nirthiyo...?


Don busy ayrkm..pulli ipo ottak ale cheyune

----------


## Antonio

Angane Mamankam multies tracking polum illathe aayo...sorry ellarum busy aanu..aarkkum parayan avakasham illalo

----------


## renjuus

> Angane Mamankam multies tracking polum illathe aayo...sorry ellarum busy aanu..aarkkum parayan avakasham illalo


Slightly unfortunate that there was no tracking.

----------


## Arya Stark

Tracking updates ettirnnu engil powlichu adukamyirnnu

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## R1

enthinaanu ee tracking.. waste... what are we gaining from this? utter nonsense.... but track chyyunnavare namikkanam... damn crazy they are... enthu praanthu pani aanu ithu... enthaanu namukku kittunnathu... NOt against anyone and any of those passionate guys here...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin multiplex Show count
20/12/2019
Malayalam
1. Driving Licence - 16
2. Prathi Poovankozhy - 15
3. Valiyaperunnal - 12
4. Thrissur Pooram - 9
5. Maamangam - 7
6. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 5
7. Stand Up - 1
8. Helen - 1
Hindi
1. Dabangg 3 - 11
2. Mardaani 2 - 1
Tamil
1. Thambi - 6
2. Hero - 3
English
1. Jumanji: The Next Level - 5
2. Star Wars: The Rise Of Skywalker - 4


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

> Slightly unfortunate that there was no tracking.


*malakha ethrayaayi ?*

----------


## renjuus

> *malakha ethrayaayi ?*


80 aayi....

----------


## chunku

> enthinaanu ee tracking.. waste... what are we gaining from this? utter nonsense.... but track chyyunnavare namikkanam... damn crazy they are... enthu praanthu pani aanu ithu... enthaanu namukku kittunnathu... NOt against anyone and any of those passionate guys here...


Track cheyyunnidathu ikka kku mathram vatta poojyam, ayinanu eee karachil 🤣🤣🤣

----------


## Aromal1095

Really  sad to see .. FK stopped Tracking ... Sathyamparanjaal Sadharana alukalude idayil polum FK tracking athyavishyam reach and impact undaakarundu ....  :Unhappy:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Multies From 2mrw For Christmas Releases ( Pan & Q Showtime Not Updated) 

My Santa : 9 Shows

Driving Licence : 9 Shows

Prathi Poovan Kozhi : 8 Shows

Thrissur Pooram : 5 Shows

Valiya Perunnal : 4 Shows

Mamangam : 3 Shows


Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochi multiplex Show count
27/12/2019
Malayalam
1. Driving Licence - 20
2. Prathi Poovankozhy - 14
3. My Santa - 12
4. Valiyaperunnal - 6
5. Thrissur Pooram - 6
6. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 4
7. Maamangam - 3
Hindi
1. Good Newwz - 13
2. Dabangg 3 - 5
3. Mardaani 2 - 1
English
1. Jumanji The Next Level - 5
2. Spies In Disguise - 3
3. Star Wars The Rise Of Skywalker - 1
4. Frozen 2 - 1
Tamil
1. Thambi - 3
2. Hero - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Phantom 369

ee thread ini adachu pootti kuzhichu moodam

----------


## Derick Abraham

> ee thread ini adachu pootti kuzhichu moodam


Engane aanu track cheyyunnadh ennokke parangh thannal admins allow cheythal track cheyyaan sahayikkam. Kochi multi engilum track cheyyaallo

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Engane aanu track cheyyunnadh ennokke parangh thannal admins allow cheythal track cheyyaan sahayikkam. Kochi multi engilum track cheyyaallo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ithinu reply tharan admins aarumille. Engane aanu cheyyendath ennu oru thavana paranghuthannal cheyyaam 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

> Ithinu reply tharan admins aarumille. Engane aanu cheyyendath ennu oru thavana paranghuthannal cheyyaam 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ഞാനും ഇതിന് മുൻപ് ഇവിടെ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നവരോട് ചോദിച്ചതാണ്... പക്ഷേ ഒരു പോസിറ്റീവ് മറുപടി കിട്ടിയില്ല... ഇതാ ഇപ്പോൾ മുഴുവൻ ട്രാക്കിങ്ങും നിർത്തുന്നു....

----------


## udaips

> Ithinu reply tharan admins aarumille. Engane aanu cheyyendath ennu oru thavana paranghuthannal cheyyaam 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





> ഞാനും ഇതിന് മുൻപ് ഇവിടെ ട്രാക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നവരോട് ചോദിച്ചതാണ്... പക്ഷേ ഒരു പോസിറ്റീവ് മറുപടി കിട്ടിയില്ല... ഇതാ ഇപ്പോൾ മുഴുവൻ ട്രാക്കിങ്ങും നിർത്തുന്നു....


Enikkariyavunnathu parayaam... Njan ee reethiyil idaykku padathinte status check cheyyarundu..

1. BMS-il oru padathinte show details ulla page thurannu vekkuka.. For eg: Location Kochi select cheythu, Mamankam show details kanikkunna page edukkuka

2. Ee page orikkalum refresh cheyyaruthu. Karanam booking close aayal pinne aa show select cheyyan kazhiyilla.

3. Oro showyudeyum booking details thurannu nokkiya sesham 'back' adichu pazhaya page-ilekku varuka

4. Oru show thudangi kazhinjal athinte screen shot eduthu vekkuka.. Illenkil page refresh sambhavichal miss aayippokum

5. Booked seats enni nokki collection kandu pidikkuka.. Screen capacity oru thavana eduthu vechal counting eluppamakum. Nalla status undenkil vacant aaya seats enniyal mathiyallo.

6. Multiple movies/locations track cheyyan multiple tab/window/browser/computers okke vendivarum..

7. Count edutha sesham bakki pani excel sheetil..

Ithu nalla budhimuttulla oru pranthu pidocha erppadanu.. orupadu samayam chilavidendi varum. Ini paranjathallathe enthenkilum eluppa vazhi undo ennu ariyilla

----------


## Phantom 369

ororutharkkum avarudethaya Karyangalum thirakkukalum undavum areyum kutta peduthunilla but atleast Kochi & Tvm plexes matram engilum onnum track cheyyan arelum onnu munnittu iragiyale pattu 🙏

----------


## Phantom 369

> Enikkariyavunnathu parayaam... Njan ee reethiyil idaykku padathinte status check cheyyarundu..
> 
> 1. BMS-il oru padathinte show details ulla page thurannu vekkuka.. For eg: Location Kochi select cheythu, Mamankam show details kanikkunna page edukkuka
> 
> 2. Ee page orikkalum refresh cheyyaruthu. Karanam booking close aayal pinne aa show select cheyyan kazhiyilla.
> 
> 3. Oro showyudeyum booking details thurannu nokkiya sesham 'back' adichu pazhaya page-ilekku varuka
> 
> 4. Oru show thudangi kazhinjal athinte screen shot eduthu vekkuka.. Illenkil page refresh sambhavichal miss aayippokum
> ...


single screenil ee type tracking nadakkumo?? 
avide show thudangunneu 30 minutes munne BMS Close cheyyum

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ororutharkkum avarudethaya Karyangalum thirakkukalum undavum areyum kutta peduthunilla but atleast Kochi & Tvm plexes matram engilum onnum track cheyyan arelum onnu munnittu iragiyale pattu 🙏


നിങ്ങളും ഡെറിക്കും കൂടി ചെയ്യ്.

----------


## udaips

> single screenil ee type tracking nadakkumo?? 
> avide show thudangunneu 30 minutes munne BMS Close cheyyum


Chilathilokke pattumayirikkum... Status update aakumo illayo ennanusarichirikkum..

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochi multiplex Show count
03/01/2020
Malayalam
1. Driving Licence - 19
2. Prathi Poovankozhy - 14
3. Dhamaka - 9
4. My Santa - 7
5. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 4
6. Valiyaperunnal - 3
7. Maamangam - 2
8. Thrissur Pooram - 1
9. Thallumpidi - 1
10. Avan Srimannarayana - 1
11. Kuttiyappanum Daivadhootharum - 1
12. Sameer - 1
English
1. Jumanji The Next Level - 4
2. The Grudge - 4
3. CATS - 2
4. Bombshell - 2
5. Spies In Disguise - 1
6. Frozen 2 - 1
7. The Informer - 1
Hindi
1. Good Newwz - 7
2. Sab Kushal Mangal - 3
3. Bhangra Paa Le - 2
4. Dabangg 3 - 1
5. Mardaani 2 - 1
Tamil
1. Avane Srimannarayana - 2
2. Thambi - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

#KettiyolaanuEnteMalakha Crossed 1 Crore From Cochin Multiplexes

#SuperHit

After long time a movie crossed 1 crore from cochin multi 🌹

----------


## renjuus

> #KettiyolaanuEnteMalakha Crossed 1 Crore From Cochin Multiplexes
> 
> #SuperHit
> 
> After long time a movie crossed 1 crore from cochin multi 🌹


Appo Asif alikkum 1 cr aayi.

----------


## JAYARAMAN

..


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidharthan

> Appo Asif alikkum 1 cr aayi.


Areyo kuthiya pole undalloo

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count
10/1/2020
Malayalam
1. Anjaam Pathiraa - 16
2. Driving Licence - 13
3. Prathi Poovankozhy - 6
4. Kettiyolaanu Ente Malakha - 4
5. My Santa - 3
6. Valiyaperunnal - 2
7. Dhamaka - 1
8. Thrissur Pooram - 1
9. Aalkoottathil Oruvan - 1
Tamil
1. Darbar - 26
Hindi
1. Tanhaji : The Unsung Warrior - 10
2. Chhapaak - 9
3. Good Newwz - 2
English
1. Jumanji The Next Level - 1
2. Frozen 2 - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count
17/1/2020
Malayalam
1. Big Brother - 20
2. Anjaam Pathira - 19
3. Driving Licence - 6
4. Al Mallu - 5
5. Uriyadi - 4
6. Valiyaperunnal - 1
7. Prathi Poovankozhy - 1
English
1. Dolittle - 10
2. Just Mercy - 2
3. 1917 - 2
4. A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood - 1
5. Wild Karnataka - 1
Hindi
1. Tanhaji The Unsung Warrior - 5
2. Chhapaak - 4
3. Jai Mummy Di - 2
4. Good Newwz - 1
Tamil
1. Pattas - 6
2. Darbar - 5
Telugu
1. Alai Vaikuthapurramuloo - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wayanadan

*big bro 1st day collection ethrayanau*

----------


## SHAMNAD S

Bigbrother
Cochin Multiplex

Day 1~ 5.49 Lakhs 
Day 2 ~ 2.90 Lakhs
Day 3 ~ 3.29 Lakhs

Total 11.67 lakhs

----------


## Sidharthan

> Bigbrother
> Cochin Multiplex
> 
> Day 1~ 5.49 Lakhs 
> Day 2 ~ 2.90 Lakhs
> Day 3 ~ 3.29 Lakhs
> 
> Total 11.67 lakhs


Valyammamante Angam irangiyapo ninnu poya tracking tiriche vanno😅

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## SHAMNAD S

കുരു..........

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Anjaam Pathira Day 12 Kochin Multiplex

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Bigbrother
> Cochin Multiplex
> 
> Day 1~ 5.49 Lakhs 
> Day 2 ~ 2.90 Lakhs
> Day 3 ~ 3.29 Lakhs
> 
> Total 11.67 lakhs





> Anjaam Pathira Day 12 Kochin Multiplex
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


This thread is for FK Multiplex tracking.
Tracking information from other source should not be posted here.
Such data can be posted in individual film threads or Box Office thread.

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> This thread is for FK Multiplex tracking.
> Tracking information from other source should not be posted here.
> Such data can be posted in individual film threads or Box Office thread.


Okay

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 24/01/2020
Malayalam
1. Shylock - 22
2. Anjaam Pathiraa - 22
3. The King Fu Master - 10
4. Big Brother - 3
5. Cochin Shadi At Chennai 03 - 1
6. Driving Licence - 1
7. Kottayam - 1
8. Al Mallu - 1
9. Prathi Poovankozhy - 1
10. Thakkol Pazhuthu - 1
11. Thakkol - 1
Hindi 
1. Street Dancer 3 - 8
2. Panga - 7
3. Tanhaji The Unsung Warrior - 4
English
1. 1917 - 7
2. Dolittle - 2
3. Shaun the Sheep Movie: Farmageddom - 1
Tamil
1. Darbar - 2
2. Psycho - 2

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 31/01/2020
Malayalam
1. Anveshanam - 19
2. Shylock - 17
3. Anjaam Pathiraa - 17
4. Gauthamante Radham - 6
5. Mariyam Vannu Vilakkoothi - 5
6. Kattu Kadal Athirukal - 2
7. The Kung Fu Master - 1
8. Oru Vadakkan Pennu  - 1
English
1. Bad Boys for Life - 12
2. 1917 - 3
3. Jojo Rabbit - 2
4. The Gentlemen - 1
Hindi 
1. Jawaani Jaaneman - 7
2. Street Dancer 3 - 1
3. Panga - 1
4. Happy Hardy And Heer - 1
5. Tanhaji The Unsung Warrior - 1
Tamil 
1. Nadodigal 2 - 3
2. Psycho - 2
Korean
1. Parasite - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 07/02/2020
Malayalam
1. Varane Aavashyamundu - 18
2. Ayyappanum Koshiyum - 18
3. Anjaam Paathira - 11
4. Shylock - 8
5. Gauthamante Radham - 3
6. Anveshanam - 1
7. 24 Days - 1
Hindi 
1. Malang Unleash The Madness - 9
2. Shikara - 6
3. Hacked - 2
English
1. Birds Of Prey - 6
2. 1917 - 2
3. Bad Boys for Life - 2
4. Little Women - 2
5. Jojo Rabbit - 1
Tamil
1. Vaanam Kottattum - 3
2. Seeru - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 14/02/2020
Malayalam
1. Varane Avashyamundu - 23
2. Ayyappanum Koshiyum - 22
3. Anjaam Pathiraa - 5
4. World Famous Lover - 4
5. Shylock - 3
6. Gauthamante Radham - 1
Hindi
1. Love Aaj Kal - 12
2. Malang Unleash The Madness - 2
English
1. 1917 - 2
2. Joker - 2
3. Fantasy Island - 2
4. Harley Quinn : Birds Of Prey - 1
5. Jojo Rabbit - 1
6. Little Women - 1
Tamil
1. World Famous Lover - 1
2. Naan Siruthal - 1
Telugu
1. World Famous Lover - 2
Korean
1. Parasite - 2


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 21/02/2020
Malayalam
1. Trance - 29
2. Varane Avashyamundu - 15
3. Ayyappanum Koshiyum - 15
4. Paapam Cheyyathavar Kalleriyatte - 4
5. Anjaam Pathiraa - 2
6. Gauthamante Radham - 1
Hindi
1. Subh Mangal Zyada Saavdhan - 9
2. Bhoot - Part One : The Haunted Ship - 8
3. Malang Unleash The Madness - 1
English
1. 1917 - 1
2. Brahms : The Boy II - 1
Tamil
1. Oh My Kadavule - 2
Korean
1. Parasite - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 28/02/2020
Malayalam
1. Forensic - 19
2. Trance - 16
3. Varane Avashyamundu - 12
4. Ayyappanum Koshiyum - 11
5. Isha - 4
6. Bhoomiyile Manohara Swakaryam - 4
7. Veyilmarangal - 2
8. Love FM - 1
9. Anjaam Pathiraa - 1
Hindi
1. Thappad - 5
2. Shubh Mangal Zyada Saavdhan - 1
3. Malang Unleash The Madness - 1
4. Doordarshan - 1
Tamil
1. Kannum Kannum Kollaiyadithaal - 7
English
1. The Invisible Man - 3
2. Sonic The Hedgehog - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show count on 06/03/2020
Malayalam
1. Forensic - 13
2. Kappela - 11
3. Trance - 8
4. Varane Avashyamundu - 7
5. Ayyappanum Koshiyum - 5
6. Kozhipporu - 3
7. 2 States - 1
8. Varkey - 1
9. Love FM - 1
10. Anjaam Pathiraa - 1
Hindi
1. Baaghi 3 - 9
2. Thappad - 2
Tamil
1. Kannum Kannum Kollaiyadithaal - 7
2. College Kumar - 1
English
1. Onward - 2
2. Sonic The Hedgehog - 1


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 13/01/2021
1. Master - 25 shs

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Any other movies released in Multiplexes in Kerala; like WW84, Tenet etc. ?

----------


## ALEXI

..................

----------


## ALEXI

..............

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Any other movies released in Multiplexes in Kerala; like WW84, Tenet etc. ?


No innnu vere onnu. Kandilla kochi multiyil

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 15/01/2021
1. Master - 27 shs
2. Eeswaran - 3 shs

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Esweren Simbu movie alle?




> Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 15/01/2021
> 1. Master - 27 shs
> 2. Eeswaran - 3 shs
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Esweren Simbu movie alle?


Ya

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 22/01/2021
Malayalam
1. Vellam - 12 shs
2. Red - 1 shs
Tamil
1. Master - 10 shs
English
1. Wonder Woman 1984 - 3 shs
2. Misbehaviour - 1 shs
Hindi 
1. Madam Chief Minister - 2shs
Telegu
1. Solo Brathuke So Better - 1 shs

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Multiplex Show Count On 29/1/21 As Of Now :


Master : 9 Shows

Tenet : 5 Shows

Vellam : 4 Shows

Love : 4 Shows

Vaanku : 3 Shows

Wonder Woman 1984 : 1 Show

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 29/01/2021
Malayalam
1. Love - 7 shs
2. Vellam - 6 shs
3. Vannku - 5 shs
Tamil
1. Master - 10 shs
English
1. Tenet - 5 shs
2. Wonder Woman 1984 - 1 shs

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Tenet ippol release aaye ulloo alle keralathil?




> Kochi Multiplex Show Count On 29/1/21 As Of Now :
> 
> 
> Master : 9 Shows
> 
> Tenet : 5 Shows
> 
> Vellam : 4 Shows
> 
> ...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Tenet ippol release aaye ulloo alle keralathil?


Mm

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 7/2/2021
Malayalam
1. Vellam - 5 shs 
2. Love - 3 shs
3. Krack - 2 shs
4. Changayi - 2 shs
English
1. Monster Hunter - 7 shs
2. Tenet - 2 shs
Tamil
1. Kalathil Sandhippom - 2 shs
2. Master - 1 shs
3. Trip - 1 shs
Telugu
1. Zombie Reddy - 1 shs


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 12/2/2021
Malayalam
1. Saajan Bakery Since 1962 - 10
2. Yuvam - 10
3. Operation Java - 8
4. Vellam - 3
5. Love - 2
Tamil
1. Parris Jeyaraj - 5
2. Kutti Story - 3
3. Master - 1
English
1. Our Friend - 1
2. Monster Hunter - 1
Japanese
1. My Hero Academia : 2 Heroes - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 19/2/2021
Malayalam
1. Operation Java - 11
2. Black Coffee - 6
3. Saajan Bakery Since 1962 - 5
4. Sahyadriyile Chuvanna Pookkal - 3
5. Vellam - 2
English
1. Tom & Jerry - 13
2. Breaking News In Yuba County - 1
Tamil
1. Chakra - 6
Kannada
1. Pogaru - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 26/2/2021
Malayalam
1. Operation Java - 10
2. Black Coffee - 2
3. Vellam - 1
4. Saajan Bakery Since 1962 - 1
English
1. Tom & Jerry - 3
2. The Marksman - 2
3. The Vigil - 2
Tamil
1. Chakra - 2
Kannada
1. Pogaru - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 5/3/2021
English
1. The Little Things - 5
2. Chaos Walking - 3
3. Tom & Jerry - 2
4. Rockumentary: The Evolution Of Indian Rock - 1
Malayalam
1. Operation Java - 7
2. Black Coffee - 2
Tamil
1. Nenjam Marappathillai - 6
Kannada
1. Hero - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 12/3/2021
Malayalam
1. The Priest - 24
2. Varthamanam - 12
3. Tsunami - 8
4. Operation Java - 2
5. Meezan - 1
Hindi
1. Roohi - 5
Japanese
1. My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

Shenoys മൾട്ടിപ്ലെക്സിൽ പെടുത്തില്ലേ

----------


## Raja Sha

ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ഒന്നും പുനരാരംഭിക്കുന്നില്ലേ

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 19/3/2021
Malayalam
1. The Priest - 18
2. Mohan Kumar Fans - 18
3. Varthamanam - 2
4. Operation Java - 2
5. Ole Kanda Naal - 1
6. Naleykay - 1
7. Arjun And Anu - 1
Hindi
1. Mumbai Saga - 6
2. Sandeep Aur Pinky Faraar - 3
3. Roohi - 1
Telugu
1. Jathi Ratnalu - 1
2. Mosagallu - 1
English
1. The Courier - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Varthamanam oru multi hit njan pratheekshichirunnu athundayilla alle?





> Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 19/3/2021
> Malayalam
> 1. The Priest - 18
> 2. Mohan Kumar Fans - 18
> 3. Varthamanam - 2
> 4. Operation Java - 2
> 5. Ole Kanda Naal - 1
> 6. Naleykay - 1
> 7. Arjun And Anu - 1
> ...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Varthamanam oru multi hit njan pratheekshichirunnu athundayilla alle?


Adutha week therikkum

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Mm.. I think so as well..........




> Adutha week therikkum
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 26/3/2021
Malayalam
1. One - 12
2. Kala - 11
3. The Priest - 7
4. Aanum Pennum - 4
5. Mohan Kumar Fans - 3
6. Operation Java - 1
7. Biriyaani - 1
English
1. Godzilla vs Kong - 9
Hindi
1. Saina - 3
2. Mumbai Saga - 1
Tamil
1. Kaadan - 3

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kochi Multies Showcount On 02/04/21 ( As Of Now ) :

1. Godzilla Vs Kong : 12 Shows

2. Anugraheethan Anthony : 9 Shows

3. One : 9 Shows

4. Aarkariyam : 5 Shows

5. Sulthan : 5 Shows

6. The Priest : 5 Shows

7. Kala : 5 Shows

8. Aanum Pennum : 2 Shows

9. Operation Java : 1 Show

10. Mohankumar Fans : 1 Show

11. Nomadland : 1 Show

12. Koi Jaane Naa : 1 Show


Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochi Multiplex Show Count on 2/4/2021
Malayalam
1. Anugraheethan Antony - 9
2. One - 9
3. Aarkariyam - 5
4. Kala - 5
5. The Priest - 5
6. Aanum Pennum - 2
7. Mohan Kumar Fans - 1
8. Operation Java - 1
English
1. Godzill vs Kong - 12
2. Nomadland - 1
Tamil
1. Sulthan - 5
Hindi
1. Koi Janne Na - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochi Multiplex Show Count on 11/4/2021

Malayalam

1. Chathur Mukham - 11
2. Nizhal - 11
3. Nayattu - 10
4. Anugraheethan Antony - 6
5. One - 3
6. Kala - 2
7. The Priest - 1
8. Operation Java - 1
Tamil
1. Karnan - 6
2. Sulthan - 1
English
1. Godzilla vs Kong - 5
2. The Mauritanian - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Cochin Multiplex Show Count on 18/4/2021
Malayalam
1. Nayattu - 8
2. Chathur Mukham - 8
3. Nizhal - 6
4. Kho Kho - 5
5. Anugraheethan Antony - 2
6. Kala - 1
Hindi
1. 99 Songs - 5
Tamil
1. Karnan - 4
English
1. Godzilla vs Kong - 1
2. Voyagers - 1
Korean
1. Minari - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 23/4/2021
English
1. Mortal Kombat - 12
2. The Father - 1
Malayalam
1. Nayattu - 3
2. Nizhal - 2
Tamil
1. Karnan - 2
Korean
1. Minari - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 27/10/2021
English 
1. No Time To Die - 10
2. Venom : Let There Be Carnage - 9
3. Shang-Chi And The Legend Of The Ten Rings - 5

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 29/10/2021
English
1. No Time To Die - 9
2. Venom: Let There Be Carnage - 8
3. Shang-Chi And The Legend Of The Ten Rings - 4
Malayalam
1. Star - 10
2. Cabin - 1
Tamil
1. Doctor - 6
Japanese
1. Demon Slayer : Mugen Train - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kochin Multiplex Show Count on 5/11/2021
Tamil
1. Annaatthe - 16
2. Enemy - 8
English
1. Eternals - 9 
2. No Time To Die - 1
3. Venom Let There Be Carnage - 1
4. Shang-Chi And The Legend of the Ten Rings - 1
5. Halloween Kills - 1
Hindi
1. Sooryavanshi - 7
Malayalam
1. Star - 1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raja Sha

ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ഒക്കെ നിർത്തിയോ fk?

----------


## RAMANAN BOAT JETTY

വീണ്ടും ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ഒക്കെ സ്റ്റാർട്ട് ചെയ്തൂടെ ?

----------


## Shajikeralam1

ഒരു അനക്കവും ഇല്ലല്ലോ.....

----------


## Saathan

> ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ഒക്കെ നിർത്തിയോ fk?





> വീണ്ടും ട്രാക്കിംഗ് ഒക്കെ സ്റ്റാർട്ട് ചെയ്തൂടെ ?





> ഒരു അനക്കവും ഇല്ലല്ലോ.....


show time nu 30 mins munpulla admits mathre edukkan pattu... 
oru show nu nalla booking athinte last 30 mins kittarundu... athu edukkan pattillenkil no point tracking this...

----------

